# Ideas for Stupid Threads



## Taggart

We recognise that Stupid Thread Ideas was a popular thread. It was closed because of inappropriate posts.

We also recognise that it allows members to express frustrations and complaints in a disguised and (ideally) humorous (and not offensive) form.

We will not, however, tolerate offensive material nor any political posts. We will moderate this thread more carefully. If you wish this thread to survive do not stand idly by as one member did and say "I saw it coming. Too many politics illustrations and jokes", report anything that is inappropriate if you wish the thread to survive.

Apart from those caveats, feel free to suggest some Ideas for Stupid Threads.


----------



## Art Rock

Ideas for Stupid Threads - Uncensored.

:devil:


----------



## arpeggio

Man the original was only 87 short of 20,000


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm afraid that latterly STI had come to stand for Smutty, Tiresome Irritation. 

Let IfST be instead our Inspiration for Salubrious Tomfoolery!

STI is dead, long live IfST!

Onwards, TC! :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Foolary- did some one call my name....... So no poll about Hillary, except if he is climbing mountains...........


----------



## ST4

Is mentioning that Bach had 30 children breaking this forums fragile terms of service? because it eludes to the sick and disgusting fact that he had SEX.

Will you get banned for mentioning what Schubert died of? 

If you mention that you had parents as a kid, will you get banned? because this alludes to the fact that they would have had to have SEX to conceive of you, and that's EVIL.

Or if you mention the sickening concept of family, which is a byproduct of that disturbing, distasteful, EVIL act called SEX? 

Will you get banned or infractions for mentioning sex workers in the context of a personal story in the "What happens in your life?" thread? Are you now a criminal individual who deserves every last bit of pain and suffering?


----------



## Bettina

ST4 said:


> Is mentioning that Bach had 30 children breaking this forums fragile terms of service? because it eludes to the sick and disgusting fact that he had SEX.
> 
> Will you get banned for mentioning what Schubert died of?
> 
> If you mention that you had parents as a kid, will you get banned? because this alludes to the fact that they would have had to have SEX to conceive of you, and that's EVIL.
> 
> Or if you mention the sickening concept of family, which is a byproduct of that disturbing, distasteful, EVIL act called SEX?
> 
> Will you get banned or infractions for mentioning sex workers in the context of a personal story in the "What happens in your life?" thread? Are you now a criminal individual who deserves every last bit of pain and suffering?


Well, to be fair, I (and a few others) went a bit further than simply _mentioning _sex...


----------



## ST4

Bettina said:


> Well, to be fair, I (and a few others) went a bit further than simply _mentioning _sex...


This forum is:










Afterall, if the original STI was created today it would have been closed within the first day because there are some really "questionable" and "evil" things even on the first page


----------



## Bettina

ST4 said:


> This forum is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterall, if the original STI was created today it would have been closed within the first day because there are some really "questionable" and "evil" things even on the first page


Yeah, but I took STI to a whole new level of depravity, and I shouldn't have gone as far as I did. After all, this is a classical music site, not a porn site! I honestly don't think I can (or should) defend some of the posts that I made in STI.


----------



## mmsbls

This thread is for stupid thread ideas. Have fun and enjoy but don't use the thread to coplain about TC rules. This is not the right forum area for that.


----------



## JeffD

Here is an idea for a stupid thread, although, it might could be an interesting thread actually:

What are you NOT doing right now because you are on TC looking at this tread?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Bettina said:


> Yeah, but I took STI to a whole new level of depravity, and I shouldn't have gone as far as I did. After all, this is a classical music site, not a porn site! I honestly don't think I can (or should) defend some of the posts that I made in STI.


The way I see it is: we have had our fun for a while, but no fun can last forever. Not even the best Beethoven concert, not even an extended you-know-what.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

What the world needs is a new Rolling Stones album.


----------



## JeffD

Another stupid thread idea I had would be a poll, again though, it might have merit.

What do like to do most with classical music:

talk about it
listen to it
play it 
write it


----------



## Bettina

JeffD said:


> Another stupid thread idea I had would be a poll, again though, it might have merit.
> 
> What do like to do most with classical music:
> 
> talk about it
> listen to it
> play it
> write it


That sounds like a great idea for a main forum thread! Your definition of "stupid thread idea" is obviously a lot smarter than mine.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm afraid that latterly STI had come to stand for Smutty, Tiresome Irritation.
> 
> Let IfST be instead our Inspiration for Salubrious Tomfoolery!
> 
> STI is dead, long live IfST!
> 
> Onwards, TC! :tiphat:


Good decision. STI had become Sexually Titillating Innuendo. I welcome Innocently Silly Thread.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

So, in the new spirit of Intelligently Surreal Thread:

Which composers/s would you describe as the most
Feline
Porcine 
Bovine?


----------



## Bettina

Pat Fairlea said:


> Good decision. STI had become Sexually Titillating Innuendo. I welcome Innocently Silly Thread.


I'd say that it went pretty far beyond innuendo!! Perhaps the best way to save STI is to ban me permanently from that part of the forum.


----------



## hpowders

There MUST be a place for us, if not STI, then SOMEWHERE!!!!


----------



## hpowders

What it all boils down to is this:

You are on TC's selected desert island, Devil's Island in French Guiana....I know! I know. It's too damn hot...but they got a good discount....anyway, 117 degrees in the shade, they are about to offer you a choice:

Sherbert or Schubert.

Hesitating? You may call a friend.


----------



## Bettina

Pat Fairlea said:


> So, in the new spirit of Intelligently Surreal Thread:
> 
> Which composers/s would you describe as the most
> Feline
> Porcine
> Bovine?


Do we _have _to change Stupid Thread Ideas into Intelligent Thread Ideas? So much of TC is already devoted to intelligent ideas. Those of us, such as myself, who don't always feel like keeping up with the intellectuals...what are we supposed to do? We need a place of our own!


----------



## arpeggio

mmsbls said:


> This thread is for stupid thread ideas. Have fun and enjoy but don't use the thread to coplain about TC rules. This is not the right forum area for that.


Right on. They are at it again.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pat Fairlea said:


> So, in the new spirit of Intelligently Surreal Thread:
> 
> Which composers/s would you describe as the most
> Feline
> Porcine
> Bovine?


Feline - Felix Mendelssohn
Bovine - Henry Cowell
Porcine - er, Gioachino Rossini?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bettina could do a thread about all the things she is not posting about now


----------



## Phil loves classical

Food for thought:

Did it ever occur to any of you that Beethoven may have been one of us fools on this forum, a fan of STI, who has access to some great music of the past, who later went back in a time machine to the late 1700's to assume LvB's identity passing off the music as his own, and wrote a letter to this Bettina here as his Immortal Beloved? That would explain a few things, why his music was ahead of his time, and why he would have to feign deafness when he "ran out of new ideas". The only detail I'm not sure of is exactly when he went back, and whether he needed plastic surgery here before he went back.

p.s. I suspect it is Klassik. I'm on to you...

That would also explain the boogie woogie in the last piano sonata.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yes of course Klassik is Beethoven - why did I not see that Earlier, can hear at all  and that is why he on a text forum - proof QED that Klassik is Beethoven.................


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Bettina said:


> Do we _have _to change Stupid Thread Ideas into Intelligent Thread Ideas? So much of TC is already devoted to intelligent ideas. Those of us, such as myself, who don't always feel like keeping up with the intellectuals...what are we supposed to do? We need a place of our own!


I did say 'intelligently surreal', not simply 'intelligent'. And I agree with you: I seldom feel like keeping up with the intellectuals. Some might say this is just as well....!


----------



## Flamme

Well the stress relief always after a while brings ''inapropriate'' posts or pictures, human spirit cannot be chained! This is a CRAZY age and world is upside down lately so people need to blow some steam...But like i said before i still like that feeling of law and order, a structure, when i come here from the ''Jungle'' that is the rest of the ''Internet''...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is there one kind of music you secretly love but won't tell people you meet? Mine is DISCO! I do tell people I love metal though 
http://www.metalinjection.net/lists/15-worst-responses-to-revealing-you-are-a-metalhead


----------



## Bettina

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is there one kind of music you secretly love but won't tell people you meet? Mine is DISCO! I do tell people I love metal though
> http://www.metalinjection.net/lists/15-worst-responses-to-revealing-you-are-a-metalhead


Pop music (especially Neil Diamond) and country music (Vince Gill, Clint Black, Garth Brooks). In light of the recent infractions and deletions, I'd better not go into any more detail...


----------



## SarahNorthman

JeffD said:


> Here is an idea for a stupid thread, although, it might could be an interesting thread actually:
> 
> What are you NOT doing right now because you are on TC looking at this tread?


In the spirit of your idea (a good one) I am farting around TC instead of working. It has me a bit down. Avoidance seems like the best idea at the moment.


----------



## Portamento

LOL, since this thread has become "Acronyms for STI", I'll pitch in.

*S*ynchronized
*T*humping
*I*guanas
-
*S*orrowful 
*T*urtles of
*I*ndonesia
-
*S*ticky
*T*ed's
*I*gloo

And, sadly, the reality:

*S*exually-
*T*ransmitted
*I*nnuendos


----------



## Portamento

*R.I.P. Stupid Thread Ideas*

:angel: Jul-13-2014, 13:41 - Jul-30-2017, 10:04 :angel:









_"The thread... [that] proved impossible to salvage."_​


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

............................................................................................................


----------



## Captainnumber36

I think I should stray away from this thread...:lol:


----------



## JeffD

Folks have said that my stupid ideas maybe have some merit as actual threads. 

The reverse is true even more so. Many of the main stream threads could have, (should have?) been listed here.


----------



## JeffD

Here are some important stupid thread ideas, for your entertainment:

What pieces are so good you hate them? 

Which really really brilliant pieces do you hate the most?

Which, among the activities you detest, are more fun than listening to music you detest?

What brilliant conductor or conductors do you hate?

Which do you detest more, a brilliant piece that you hate, or a poorly written poorly executed simple minded piece that you hate?


----------



## JeffD

More thread ideas:

What composers, that you love, do you wish fewer people liked?

What composers, that you hate, do you wish fewer people liked?

POLL:

In a poll between two ridiculous alternatives, do you pick:

- the one that generates the most controversy
- the one that most preserves how you want to be perceived on TC
- the one that you really think should be selected.


----------



## JeffD

More ideas:

POLL:

What do you do about friends with horrific taste in music who occasionally and by accident recommend something you love? Do you;

- automatically hate the recommendation

- pretend to hate the recommendation

- like the recommendation and chastise them for sucking up

- congratulate them sarcastically on finally seeing things correctly.


----------



## JeffD

POLL:

Which do you like better:

- a really insightful comment that generates new ways of understanding things, from a poster who you despise and with whom you always fight.

- a really insightful comment that shines the light on hitherto unconsidered justifications for the point you are arguing against.

- a post in support of your ideas, from a poster known for weakly thought out and impulsive comments.


----------



## JeffD

Just trying to make this thread more interesting in its new incarnation.


----------



## Vaneyes

Johnnie Burgess said:


> What the world needs is a new Rolling Stones album.


And what each of the Rolling Stones needs, is a...


----------



## Vaneyes

The Moment of Truth: Girdle or lipo.


----------



## TxllxT

Holy cow! My wife just discovered a female Hare Krishna blogger for whom not only cows are holy, but also all what cows happen to produce..............


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ideas for Stupid Threads?

Poll: Do you enjoy Classical music?

1. Yes
2. No


----------



## Bettina

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ideas for Stupid Threads?
> 
> Poll: Do you enjoy Classical music?
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. No


Yes, probably too much! :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bettina said:


> Yes, probably too much! :lol:


Poll: Does Bettina enjoy Beethoven in multiple ways?

1. Yes
2. No


----------



## Bettina

Captainnumber36 said:


> Poll: Does Bettina enjoy Beethoven in multiple ways?
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. No


Yes, I enjoy listening to his music, and playing it on the piano, and also posting about him on TC. However, when it comes to the latter activity, I'll have to be more careful in the future.


----------



## Portamento

TxllxT said:


> Holy cow! My wife just discovered a female Hare Krishna blogger for whom not only cows are holy, but also all what cows happen to produce..............


It's called Hinduism...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Funny blogs, do you know any? I remembered some funny conductor quotes and found this...There's more somewhere out there 
http://bobbyowsinski.blogspot.no/2014/10/orchestral-conductors-say-darnedest.html#axzz4od9hWGW6


----------



## Art Rock

Can you identify this tuna?


----------



## shangoyal

Does baroque music sound all the same to you?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bettina said:


> Yes, I enjoy listening to his music, and playing it on the piano, and also posting about him on TC. However, when it comes to the latter activity, I'll have to be more careful in the future.


What other activity? I meant nothing more than what you have stated here, :devil:


----------



## Barbebleu

Johnnie Burgess said:


> What the world needs is a new Rolling Stones album.


Now that's what I call a really,really stupid idea!:lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ideas for Stupid Threads?
> 
> Poll: Do you enjoy Classical music?
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. No


If you vote no then what on earth are you doing on Talk Classical. Here's a dollar. Go off to the Life Shop and get one!

Memo to self - take own advice!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Barbebleu said:


> If you vote no then what on earth are you doing on Talk Classical. Here's a dollar. Go off to the Life Shop and get one!
> 
> Memo to self - take own advice!


:lol: haha :lol:


----------



## Art Rock

Searching for a CD with Wagner's Demolition scene - who can help?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Art Rock said:


> Searching for a CD with Wagner's Demolition scene - who can help?


Every single recording of Parsifal where Act II ends with a crashing sound - the downfall of Klingsor's illusionary realm. That's your Demolition scene.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Captainnumber36 said:


> Poll: Does Bettina enjoy Beethoven in multiple ways?
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. No


I vote "No". There is only one HER way.


----------



## Krummhorn

*Admin note:

It has come to our attention that some users are uploading/posting copyrighted images into this thread. You must submit to us, in advance,written permission from the copyright holder before posting. That is the copyright law!!

It's okay to use the link to the image as the image itself remains resident on their servers and not ours.

Forum members will be fully responsible for any legal issues and/or fines associated with the posting of copyrighted images on this site should the copyright holder decide to prosecute. *


----------



## shangoyal

Best Bassoon Concertos from the Romantic period


----------



## Vaneyes

Krummhorn said:


> *Admin note:
> 
> It has come to our attention that some users are uploading/posting copyrighted images into this thread. You must submit to us, in advance,written permission from the copyright holder before posting. That is the copyright law!!
> 
> It's okay to use the link to the image as the image itself remains resident on their servers and not ours.
> 
> Forum members will be fully responsible for any legal issues and/or fines associated with the posting of copyrighted images on this site should the copyright holder decide to prosecute. *


I want to delete the picture of a walker (post #42). How do I do that?


----------



## mmsbls

Vaneyes said:


> I want to delete the picture of a walker (post #42). How do I do that?


It's done............


----------



## Vaneyes

mmsbls said:


> It's done............


Thank you, mmsbls. Just to be safe, since I don't know what is under copyright or not, should all of my attached pictures on all other threads be deleted?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm available to produce non copywrited original highly professional pictures to avoid the copywrite issues.......


----------



## Vaneyes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm available to produce non copywrited original highly professional pictures to avoid the copywrite issues.......
> 
> View attachment 96464


Thanks, Eddie, that's certainly an option. Meanwhile, waiting for mmsbls or Krummhorn response to previous post. :tiphat:


----------



## arpeggio

shangoyal said:


> Best Bassoon Concertos from the Romantic period


Actually there are several outstanding romantic bassoon concertos. The best one is probably the one by Weber.


----------



## Bettina

arpeggio said:


> Actually there are several outstanding romantic bassoon concertos. The best one is probably the one by Weber.


There's also a very good one by Hummel, though I don't know if he counts as Romantic.


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think I should stray away from this thread...:lol:


That's not stupid, that's very wise.


----------



## Portamento

Pugg said:


> That's not stupid, that's very wise.


Who said it was stupid?


----------



## arpeggio

Does 12 tone music have one more tone than 11 and one less tone than 13?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

arpeggio said:


> Does 12 tone music have one more tone than 11 and one less tone than 13?


Thread : should it be 'one less tone' or 'one tone fewer"?


----------



## Tallisman

Bettina said:


> Yeah, but I took STI to a whole new level of depravity, and I shouldn't have gone as far as I did. After all, this is a classical music site, not a porn site! I honestly don't think I can (or should) defend some of the posts that I made in STI.


I'm inclined to think Klassik was the real offender :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Tallisman said:


> I'm inclined to think Klassik was the real offender :lol:


There's an idea for a poll. Who was the more degenerate: Klassik, Bettina, both the same, or other? My vote goes to Bettina. Klassik and the rest of us were more along for the ride in my opinion. She corrupted the rest of us, we were just innocently playing along.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Phil loves classical said:


> There's an idea for a poll. Who was the more degenerate: Klassik, Bettina, both the same, or other? My vote goes to Bettina. Klassik and the rest of us were more along for the ride in my opinion. She corrupted the rest of us, we were just innocently playing along.


totally innocent - right


----------



## Tallisman

Phil loves classical said:


> There's an idea for a poll. Who was the more degenerate: Klassik, Bettina, both the same, or other? My vote goes to Bettina. Klassik and the rest of us were more along for the ride in my opinion. She corrupted the rest of us, we were just innocently playing along.


I think he thought that the administrators were just robotic algorithms and that gave him an excuse to use ! and $$ to hide his filth :tiphat: He got more than a little excited. Hilarious, though...


----------



## Portamento

Let's not play the blame game. Clearly it was millionrainbows' fault for starting the thread.


----------



## ST4

Portamento said:


> Let's not play the blame game. Clearly it was millionrainbows' fault for starting the thread.


Or to phrase more accurately, Millionrainbows blessed us with that beautiful thread <3

Can he be promoted to amin? :tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Who would each of you nominate to moderator status?


----------



## Bettina

Phil loves classical said:


> Who would each of you nominate to moderator status?


Am I allowed to nominate myself?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Bettina said:


> Am I allowed to nominate myself?


Sure, I would 2nd that nomination. We need to loosen up some rules on the Community Forum


----------



## Phil loves classical

There should be a mandatory music theory prerequisite test for mod status. Makes sense don't it on a Classical website? And some Beethoven trivia test. And an appreciation for the tasteless test.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I want Cheech and Chong as our Mods


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I want Cheech and Chong as our Mods


Dave's not here!
I do have a silly thread idea and it requires you to get physical: Walk a symphony! Beware of cars and stay alive!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Dave's not here!
> I do have a silly thread idea and it requires you to get physical: Walk a symphony! Beware of cars and stay alive!!


As long as strawberry's not involved


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you have anything better to do than listen to music?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Derek and Clive the Opera


----------



## arpeggio

Let us have another ten favorite composers poll to see if the results would be any different than the previous 6900 polls.


----------



## Gordontrek

Why do companies make their logos in all lowercase letters? Sure, they're all like "it's more casual and modern-looking." It looks like bad grammar to me.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Which mode is chillier: Aeolian or Fridgian?


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I want Cheech and Chong as our Mods


you have to mention names


----------



## Scopitone

Cheesus Crust, gang, I take a few weeks off to listen to the Grateful Dead, and you end up getting the STI tanked for good? 

What am I to do with you?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Scopitone said:


> Cheesus Crust, gang, I take a few weeks off to listen to the Grateful Dead, and you end up getting the STI tanked for good?
> 
> What am I to do with you?


We could make some suggestions........... but we would only get in trouble again


----------



## Scopitone

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> We could make some suggestions........... but we would only get in trouble again


*puts away the shovels where Bettina can't find them" :angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Scopitone said:


> *puts away the shovels where Bettina can't find them" :angel:


Very wise move


----------



## Scopitone

The Toe Poll - what kind of toes do you have, and what do you wish you had?

Hopefully someone will dig up that topic 13 years from now and post in the thread.


----------



## Scopitone

I'd like to take this moment to remind you that not a single one of your silly thread ideas, no matter how funny, has brought Hilary Hahn any closer to marrying me.

I'm _glad _your thread got fried. It was useless.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Scopitone said:


> The Toe Poll - what kind of toes do you have, and what do you wish you had?
> 
> Hopefully someone will dig up that topic 13 years from now and post in the thread.


Zappa called his eldest Dweezil, after one of his wife Gails' toes...............


----------



## Scopitone

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Zappa called his eldest Dweezil, after one of his wife Gails' toes...............


. . . . . . . . .R U Kidding?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Scopitone said:


> . . . . . . . . .R U Kidding?


No..........

http://wiki.killuglyradio.com/wiki/Dweezil_Zappa


----------



## Metairie Road

> Zappa called his eldest Dweezil, after one of his wife Gails' toes...............


Dweezil got lucky then..... It could've been worse.

Do you have affectionate names for any of your own body parts?

Please consider the high moral standards of this thread before replying.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Best Anonymous Composer


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Best Anonymous Composer


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonymous_IV


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Metairie Road said:


> Dweezil got lucky then..... It could've been worse.
> 
> Do you have affectionate names for any of your own body parts?
> 
> Please consider the high moral standards of this thread before replying.


I better not reply then .....................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonymous_IV


Ok - Edmond de Coussemaker he sounds like a cheese maker, can anyone do better............... :tiphat:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Best Anonymous Composer


"This chap Anon's writing some perfectly lovely stuff, but nobody seems to know who his agent is". Michael Flanders, _At the drop of a Hat_, many years ago...


----------



## Granate

The Grand TC music playlist! (please submit ONLY NM or M LPs by Royal Mail to Denmark)


----------



## Granate

*Finger poll*

Middle finger?
Double finger?
Hunger Games fingers?


----------



## Tallisman

Phil loves classical said:


> Sure, I would 2nd that nomination. We need to loosen up some rules on the Community Forum


I'll drink to that :cheers:


----------



## Portamento

I suppose this is my doing...

_These are the 70 most-searched-for thread tags:_


----------



## Gordontrek

Did you ever have that flaky ******* kid who always wears a tank top showing his multiple body tattoos and whom you'd never seen anywhere before, somehow end up in your music history class?


----------



## Granate

Christa Ludwig van Beethoven

_#wakeupTC #StupidThreadIdeas #dontgiveup_

Did we run out of ideas?


----------



## Bettina

Granate said:


> Christa Ludwig van Beethoven
> 
> _#wakeupTC #StupidThreadIdeas #dontgiveup_
> 
> Did we run out of ideas?


I have plenty of ideas, but none of them conform to the Terms of Service on TC! :lol:


----------



## Taplow

Granate said:


> Did we run out of ideas?


Here's an idea ... Composer Limericks!

The Baroquian master Corelli
Had feet that were awfully smelly
He'd scrub them with brushes
Of strawgrass and rushes
Then bathe them in cow's milk and jelly

That's not a thread that could in any way end in depravity, could it? :tiphat:


----------



## Portamento

Taplow said:


> That's not a thread that could in any way end in depravity, could it? :tiphat:


Well, actually...


----------



## Granate

What do you think about Karajan 80s Beethoven cycle? 
It's in Sceptical Audio and I'm Digital.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Music that sounds like New York traffic...


----------



## JeffD

Stupid Thread Idea:

If it were discovered and verified that a particular animal liked classical music, that animal would most likely be a .....


----------



## Granate

JeffD said:


> Stupid Thread Idea:
> 
> If it were discovered and verified that a particular animal liked classical music, that animal would most likely be a .....


Rossini Dramatic Opera Appreciator


----------



## Granate

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Music that sounds like New York traffic...


Leonard Bernstein "Age of Anxiety" conducted by Arturo Toscanini


----------



## Phil loves classical

Bettina said:


> I have plenty of ideas, but none of them conform to the Terms of Service on TC! :lol:


We could petition for a VIP subforum, VIP meaning violating integrity postings, where you need 4 infractions or more to join :lol:


----------



## Portamento

I just checked my profile and realized I have a referral....

2 more to go...


----------



## arpeggio

Is it possible to see emotion in atonal music. I have heard that it is possible.


----------



## Granate

How can be a week dedicated to sounds of deers couriting females ("Berrea") be more interesting than a week dedicated to the 40th Anniversary of Maria Callas death?


----------



## Dim7

Some Really Reasonable Jokes


----------



## Dim7

*Super Ultra Stupid Thread Ideas Vol. XIV - Idiocy Strikes Back (Mentally Challenged edition) Beta version
*
Free test trial for the first 30 applicants! Pre-order final version for 1% discount!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dim7 said:


> *Super Ultra Stupid Thread Ideas Vol. XIV - Idiocy Strikes Back (Mentally Challenged edition) Beta version
> *
> Free test trial for the first 30 applicants! Pre-order final version for 1% discount!


Glad to see you've found your way here after your break. Welcome back!


----------



## Granate

"Radamès vive!" and other cringey moments in the history of Opera.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Let's hear it for the hard-working musicians and composers of today!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How many times did you hear the new Satyricon album?


----------



## Dim7

Obscure composers you plan to keep ignoring in the future as well


----------



## hpowders

#5: What are your favorite transitions from active poster to banned poster? Any movement there....or you just sit there stunned?


----------



## hpowders

#4: Favorite gas stations where they always play classical music radio therough their speakers?


----------



## hpowders

#3: The following excerpts from a Curtis Institute research paper seem to prove that Santa Claus favors atonal music. Thoughts?


----------



## hpowders

#2: What instrument do you use when someone asks you to play something?


----------



## hpowders

#1: Is Handel's Water Music good for current listening? Is it available by streaming?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> What instrument do you use when someone asks you to play something?


A lie dectector


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> A lie dectector


Red litmus paper works great and is much cheaper. Turns blue.

Had fun. That ain't no lye.


----------



## hpowders

What if Talk Classical started over? Would that prevent site crashes?


----------



## hpowders

Psychologist specializing in postophobia.

Gentle. Reasonable. Bitcoin.


----------



## hpowders

Opposing posters.

List your favorite pairs here. A ToS free zone 'til Wednesday.


----------



## hpowders

Area 73:

Can't receive Private Messages!!

Oh snap! Maybe nobody sent me any!


----------



## hpowders

AKC registered self-help course in how to become a www chat room moderator/Yorkshire Terrier trainer.

Reasonable. Bitcoin.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What if 4'33" was the first ever piece of artmusic? Would that make modern music into baroque, and renaissance into classical and romantic into medieval?


----------



## hpowders

Is Copland's Appalachian Spring so difficult to play because of all the mountan climbing in Appalachia?

I just wanna know why!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

hpowders said:


> Is Copland's Appalachian Spring so difficult to play because of all the mountan climbing in Appalachia?
> 
> I just wanna know why!


Appalachian Spring is difficult because it is, after all, a gift to be simple.


----------



## hpowders

I'm a self-taught jazz musician. Should I keep having unsupervised sax with all the bad habits I've developed with my embouchure, or should I seek an experienced teacher?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> I'm a self-taught jazz musician. Should I keep having unsupervised sax with all the bad habits I've developed or should I seek an experienced teacher?


A song for hp


----------



## hpowders

Shoulder cello lessons!!!

You keep getting rejected, orchestral audition after audition after audition and it's not due to poor nutrition?

Learn to master the art of the shoulder cello!!!

Orchestral openings right now!!!

Reasonable. Bitcoin:

Shoulder Cello Course

16 Music Scam Road

Smithtown, Nigeria 00069


----------



## hpowders

Creative genius music course!!!

Only for posters who've:

1. Listened to at least 40 hours of stylistic Bach and 17 hours of Beethoven.

or:

2. Spent 43 continuous minutes on the TC Wagner threads without being publicly humiliated.

Follow the simple steps and become the next tonal genius!!!

Offer may be withdrawn at any time. Hurry!!!

Wire $2763 now to whomever is in charge!!!


----------



## Kivimees

Poll: Which is the better thread title?

a: Stupid Thread Ideas (STI)
b: Ideas for Stupid Threads (IST)

Justify your choice with respect to abbreviations.


----------



## Kivimees

hpowders said:


> Wire $2763 now!!!


Okay.

To whom?


----------



## Dim7

Problems hacking into other members' accounts (Site Feedback & Technical Support)


----------



## Granate

hpowders said:


> What if Talk Classical started over? Would that prevent site crashes?


Let's all move to reddit!

50/50 challenge. Have your browser locked until you watch either:

Verdi's Aida with Anna Netrebko
A complete performance of Berlioz's Les Troyens.


----------



## Granate

Dim7 said:


> Problems hacking into other members' accounts (Site Feedback & Technical Support)


Or reports of Russian Collusion in "Shostakovich Symphony Recommendations?". All cannot go to Rostropovich.


----------



## hpowders

I don't know, but does Samuel Ramey start sounding pretty samey after a while?


----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> Okay.
> 
> To whom?


Whomever is in charge.


----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> Poll: Which is the better thread title?
> 
> a: Stupid Thread Ideas (STI)
> b: Ideas for Stupid Threads (IST)
> 
> Justify your choice with respect to abbreviations.


On my own private website I have: "Stupid Thread Ideas, Gloriously Uncensored"....but it's a pay as you post site.

Bitcoin.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Napalm Death "string quartets". They had 8 requests for "You Suffer", and they played them all. Which was your favourite version?


----------



## hpowders

Michael Praetorius used to be pretty notorious.
Don't see him around much anymore.
Anyone know where Michael's Haydn?


----------



## hpowders

Was JS Bach a baseball card collector?


----------



## hpowders

New from Trek: 17 speed Beethoven "Symphony" Cycle (Bonn Jovi's favorite bike).

Watch for ordering form!!!


----------



## hpowders

How did people post on TC during the 1960's before the internet?

I just want to know why!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favourite menuets to make you suicidal...(Boccherini anyone?)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you think Beethoven is a famous composer?


----------



## Bettina

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you think Beethoven is a famous composer?


Not as famous as he should be! I won't be happy until there's a Beethoven statue on every street corner.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bettina said:


> Not as famous as he should be! I won't be happy until there's a Beethoven statue on every street corner.


I bumped into one here in Hønefoss, hurt my knee...damn Beethoven!


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you think Beethoven is a famous composer?


Is, no. Was, yes.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did you remember to vote?


----------



## Dim7

*Why don't you copy & paste?*

Why do you write your own posts when you could with less effort copy and paste posts from other forums?


----------



## Kivimees

Poll: Who was the better composer?

a) Michael Haydn
b) Michael Landon


----------



## hpowders

Announcements Department

Hello posters. I hope you are well.

This is to notify you we will be starting TC over from the beginning. This procedure will eliminate the viruses that have been plaguing our system. The complete process will take anywhere from 27-49 months.

Please check your PM boxes. There you will find a blue pill. It will eliminate all memories of the current TC and is crucial in implementing this startover. (No! That other blue pill is used for sleepovers, not startovers. Please DO NOT confuse the pills!!!)

The startover procedure starts Monday, so please take the pills upon bedtime Sunday night.

Within 27-49 months, look for the email inviting you to join the new and improved TC!!! (which will come with a $237 yearly membership fee. Bitcoin.)

The Administration


----------



## hpowders

Newbie to classical here.

Did Mozart play a small piano because it was easier to carry around with him to concerts than a Steinway Grand?

I have other great questions! Friends List open!!!


----------



## Kivimees

Another newbie to classical music here.

I want to introduce my new passion with the world. To that end, I want to serenade my neighbours in the wee hours every Sunday morning when they are bound to be at home. I need suggestions for music that will carry far.

Help me with my playlist!


----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> Another newbie to classical music here.
> 
> I want to introduce my new passion with the world. To that end, I want to serenade my neighbours in the wee hours every Sunday morning when they are bound to be at home. I need suggestions for music that will carry far.
> 
> Help me with my playlist!


I am a fellow member who coincidentally, just so happens to have such a list of music that is guaranteed to carry far into the wee hours of Sunday morning.

Reasonable. Bitcoin.

Always glad to help a fellow member.


----------



## Bettina

Dim7 said:


> *Why don't you copy & paste?*
> 
> Why do you write your own posts when you could with less effort copy and paste posts from other forums?


In my case, it's because I'm hopelessly attached to the old Romantic ideal of self-expression!


----------



## hpowders

Favorite classical music definitions:

Radical: A conductor who refuses to pause 5 minutes after Mahler 2 first movement and plunges into the second movement, attacca.


----------



## Kivimees

Favorite classical music definitions:

Stingy: A conductor who refuses to pause 5 minutes after Mahler 2 first movement to save 5 cents on paid parking.


----------



## Scopitone

Stupid Thread Idea: Threads That Get Themselves Banned within One Page

Do not list any suggestions.

You have been warned.


----------



## Scopitone

Am I a Soprano, or a Baritone?


----------



## hpowders

Scopitone said:


> Am I a Soprano, or a Baritone?


Do you have Facetime? I have an idea. No a-gender here. I'm neutral.


----------



## Scopitone

hpowders said:


> Do you have Facetime? I have an idea. No a-gender here. I'm neutral.


Don't need it. I already know that I am not attractive enough to be a soprano that I would listen to.


----------



## Granate

Scopitone said:


> Am I a Soprano, or a Baritone?


You are Plácido Domingo, the incombustible Baritenor.


----------



## JeffD

Bettina said:


> Not as famous as he should be! I won't be happy until there's a Beethoven statue on every street corner.


Yea what's the deal. In Vienna I could get Mozart chocolates but no Beethoven chocolates.


----------



## hpowders

Scopitone said:


> Don't need it. I already know that I am not attractive enough to be a soprano that I would listen to.


Performing artists are usually hard on themseves, and often, can't bear to listen to their own recordings or read reviews of their concerts. Others may hear/see you differently.


----------



## Dim7

*avoiding advice on composing*

I can't even walk on the street without some random strangers giving me tips on counterpoint, thematic development etc. etc. I just want to figure this stuff myself in order to be as original as possible. How do I prevent people giving me advice on composing??


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dim7 said:


> *avoiding advice on composing*
> 
> I can't even walk on the street without some random strangers giving me tips on counterpoint, thematic development etc. etc. I just want to figure this stuff myself in order to be as original as possible. How do I prevent people giving me advice on composing??


Become a Polka composer, that should do it...............


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Become a Polka composer, that should do it...............


I see you and raise you 3 Aussie $$$'s.


----------



## hpowders

I am so hopelessly attached to my favorite composer. So nice!

Please write about your placent-a attachment experiences to favorite composers.

Unfortunately, there's only womb for one composer per post.

Sorry for the accent. I'm not American. (Thankfully!)

Have a placent-a day and a night-a.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> I see you and raise you 3 Aussie $$$'s.


How about a 10 minute long reggae Polka in a Wagner style..............


----------



## hpowders

Best classical music for cannibals consuming tender human steaks.


----------



## hpowders

Best classical music to help ease the embarrassment of breaking wind.


----------



## hpowders

A terrific new game:

Keeping classical music score.


----------



## hpowders

Favorite recordings with MASSIVE clavichord sound.


----------



## hpowders

Which composer first introduced himself slowly when meeting his future wife?


----------



## hpowders

Did Luther ever call the composer Bach or did he dis him deliberately?


----------



## hpowders

Looking for classical music that can blow my mind as my daily high grade smack from Ecuador does.


----------



## Ingélou

The best 'mind' for listening to classical music in - how many do you have in *your* wardrobe? (a poll)


----------



## Granate

hpowders said:


> Did Luther ever call the composer Bach or did he dis him deliberately?


Bach never got to follow him back on Twitter. Sad.


----------



## hpowders

Newbie here: It's 7:30AM. It's too early to listen to late Beethoven quartets, right? What time would be good?

I'm new to classical music and I just want to get it right!


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> Newbie here: It's 7:30AM. It's too early to listen to late Beethoven quartets, right? What time would be good?
> 
> I'm new to classical music and I just want to get it right!


The rule is the same as with alcohol - you have to wait till the sun rises over the yard-arm (whatever that is). And imbibe Beethoven in moderation, preferably on a full stomach.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> The rule is the same as with alcohol - you have to wait till the sun rises over the yard-arm (whatever that is). And imbibe Beethoven in moderation, preferably on a full stomach.


Anybody serving on the HMS Pinafore knows what a yardarm is.


----------



## hpowders

How can a singer who's been dead for 40 years be releasing a NEW box set?

Just askin'. Emotionally charged comments completely unwelcome.


----------



## hpowders

When eating a three bean salad and listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, I have been guilty of breaking wind.
Are three linen sheets enough to get things back to normal?

Discuss. Debate. But please do not procrastinate....I need help right away!!!


----------



## hpowders

Has being exposed to atonal music made it easier to appreciate the beautiful unspoiled melodies of pop songs from the 1950's-1970's?


----------



## hpowders

Greatest transitions in your experience involving music.

Post No. 1: For me, it was running at speed to the mens' room after the Prologue-Act One of Wagner's Götterdämmerung.

How about you?


----------



## hpowders

Did classical music fade in popularity before or after the origination of TC*?


*Where never is heard a discouraging word and the skies are not cloudy all day.....


----------



## hpowders

TC Commercial Announcement Section:

Top Posters List available, updated hourly.

Why guess as to who has become more or less prolific than an hour ago?

Expensive and worth it!!

Top Posters

16 Activity Stream Lane

Bitcoin, Montana, USA


----------



## hpowders

Differences and similarities: current listening vs. cannabis listening?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Please post a video of yourself listening to music while smoking cannabis. That's what FaceTime is for  ...Almost forgot: EXPRESS YOURSELF, BE CREATIVE.


----------



## hpowders

Classical Music Confessional:

I was born dumb and pop music has nothing to do with it.


----------



## hpowders

Classical music confessional:

I did it! I played Eine Kleine Nachtmusik at 11:27 AM, Father.


----------



## SixFootScowl

What classical music is good to listen to while on nitrous oxide (laughing gas).


----------



## Granate

Florestan said:


> What classical music is good to listen to while on nitrous oxide (laughing gas).


Rigoletto.
You need laughing gas to laugh with such an idiotic buffoon in such a sad story.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's your favorite piece of mind...Mine are the cerebellum, in Norwegian translated as "little brain" and the frontal lobe, which translates as "pan patch". I also like "the rear skull jar" (rear scalp)


----------



## Totenfeier

Bizarre, wrongheaded, or simply illiterate composers.


----------



## Kivimees

How many composers have you knocked out?

What is your weapon of choice: jab, upper-cut or hook?

Is it true Beethoven has a glass jaw?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Need suggestions for classical music to listen to while bungee jumping.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who has a beer? I do, but it's alcoholfree...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who has a bear? I do, and he's an alcoholic...


----------



## hpowders

Don't quit your day job.

*Below follow Ten Variations on the Theme of Postal Stupidity and Two Bonus Comments:*


----------



## hpowders

10. Worst pentameter progressions of all time.


----------



## hpowders

9. Great classical music for when texting with one hand while cutting one's toenails with the other.


----------



## hpowders

8. Newbie here. I like posting here but I prefer Kellogg's cereals to Post's.

I believe in complete honest disclosure.

Friends list open.


----------



## hpowders

7. Classical music for welcoming illegal border crossers.


----------



## hpowders

6. Composers who have composer guest books and don't deserve any.


----------



## hpowders

5. Composers nobody who has ever heard of, but deserve guest books.


----------



## hpowders

4. TC confessions:

I love dudes who speak to me in pentameter progressions and other foreign languages too.


----------



## hpowders

3. Today's composers who are yesterday's news.


----------



## hpowders

2. Instructions:

If you B minor, have your parent sign you up. Discuss heroin and LSD with other minors.

Have your folks contribute $100 and you will be considered a manure; much higher in status than simply a minor.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Need suggestions for classical music to listen to while bungee jumping.


Bonus Comment: Wagner, Lohengrin. Consensus winner in knockout round among bungee jumpers.


----------



## hpowders

1. Knockout Game Rules and Regulations, Updated Fall 2017 Edition.

Reasonable.

Bitcoin.


----------



## Gradeaundera

Does classical music make you dumb?


----------



## hpowders

Gradeaundera said:


> Does classical music make you dumb?


Bonus Comment: Look around you.


----------



## Dim7

A composer needs unconditional admirers (Today's Composers)


----------



## Dim7

LSD-enhanced moderation: pros and cos (Site Feedback & Technical Support)


----------



## hpowders

This is to let you know that my magnum opus, "Ten Variations on the Theme of Postal Stupidity and Two Bonus Comments" has been dedicated to the memory of Robert Schumann and his "Symphonic Variations", the model and inspiration for my own opus.


----------



## hpowders

TC Sales Department

We are proud to announce the release of hpowders' Magnum Opus on Audiobooks CD, articulated by the author, him/her/it/self.
Reserve your copy now. Bitcoin only.


----------



## Granate

Gradeaundera said:


> Does classical music make you dumb?


No. It makes you go broke.


----------



## hpowders

Granate said:


> No. It makes you go broke.


Plenty of orthopedists around.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Classical music to listen to while having root canal work on your tooth.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Classical music to listen to while changing your motor oil.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Classical music to listen to while picking your teeth.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Classical music to listen to while picking your teeth.


Tough to choose. Tough to pick. Suite from Root 66?


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Classical music to listen to while changing your motor oil.


Three in one oil: classical music, heroin and LSD....all the current TC favorites.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Florestan said:


> Classical music to listen to while having root canal work on your tooth.


No need for classical music, the sweet sound of a dental drill is all you need  I recently removed an old, broken, root-filled molar tooth. It crushed and was noisy...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Listening to, er what is it? That thing,… er… oh! That's a nice hat you're wearing, it's all, y'know, thingy, anyway, what was I saying? Er… on ketamine.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Classical music to listen to while having root canal work on your tooth.


During the procedure I would suggest eschewing chewing gum on the root canal side.


----------



## Gradeaundera

Florestan said:


> Classical music to listen to while picking your teeth.


Easy, Mozart. You'll be feeling enhanced pain even before they stick that saw into your mouth


----------



## hpowders

Gradeaundera said:


> *Easy, Mozart*. You'll be feeling enhanced pain even before they stick that saw into your mouth


What is Mozart, a dog? Easy, boy. That's a good dog. I refuse to see Mozart as a canine.


----------



## hpowders

Newbie here. Which is the "in" thing to do on TC-activity stream or viewing attachment?

I just want to conform and do it right!

Friends List auditions shortly.

Bang Bang Bernstein

Missile City
North Korea


----------



## hpowders

The greatest octette sung by the greatest nonette.

Thanks,

Annette


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> The greatest octette sung by the greatest nonette.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Annette


My name isn't Annette, and I don't sing octettes or nonettes, but I am a coquette.  Does that count?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> My name isn't Annette, and I don't sing octettes or nonettes, but I am a coquette.  Does that count?


More than you know. 

Robert Schumann immortalized you in section 7 of Carnaval-petite and flirty.


----------



## Granate

*You have to choose*

For $1000










_or_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Those knockout matches that go on here...Wouldn't it be better if we start with 12 points and then give the suckers our punches, thus only giving negative points! Last survivor wins!


----------



## hpowders

Anyone else besides me, Bach'n Luther for Colorado State Senator?


----------



## hpowders

Your favorite mass besides King Kong.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Your favorite mass besides King Kong.


----------



## hpowders

Which soprano sang so low, she had to be butch?


----------



## hpowders

Newbie here. Just read the ToS....

WHAT THE.......!!!


----------



## hpowders

The Grand Inquisitor of Composers. Should it be Don or Carlos?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Newbie here. Just read the ToS....
> 
> WHAT THE.......!!!


Signed in blood didn't you


----------



## Granate

hpowders said:


> The Grand Inquisitor of Composers. Should it be Don or Carlos?


She should be Fricka from the Ring.


----------



## hpowders

Granate said:


> She should be Fricka from the Ring.


Yes. So down to Erda.

Every Frickan' time!!!

Love her Freia chicken.


----------



## hpowders

Columbus Day was a very brave man.

Any composers you would categorize as very brave like Mr. Day?


----------



## hpowders

I want to learn the horn, but how, it doesn't have any brains, does it?

My father really learned me well!


----------



## hpowders

Poll: How to approach Wagner:

1. My Lord

2. My God

3. Mein Gott

4. Hey, Rich, wanna grab a beer

5. Don't bother me, I can't get past La Boheme.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Should record label livery have 'road' colours for live performances?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We can elaborate this...


----------



## Granate

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 98101
> 
> We can elaborate this...


An orchestra of 60 players, plus a pianist, a cellist and a violinist takes 40 minutes to play Beethoven's Triple Concerto. How long would it take for the same players and The Rolling Stones to play the concerto? Would you call it a "Rock&Roll Concerto"? Should all players wear Tuxedos?


----------



## Granate

Sergiu Celibidache and the Münchner Philharmoniker take 100 minutes to play the entire Bruckner Symphony No.7. How long would it take for the Same Orchestra to play the Symphony if Maestro Celibidache is forced to share the podium with Herbert von Karajan? Would it fit in a CD?


----------



## hpowders

Blowout Beethoven Pianists:

1. Simon Boccanegra

2. Nathan Milstein

3. Maria Callas

4. Harvey Weinstein

Room for 117 more.

Edit: (9 hours later): room for 3 more except for hpowders, in that case, "no more room."


----------



## hpowders

Classical music novice here:

I didn't even know there was toenail music. I usually cut them in silence so I can concentrate. One slip..... 

By the way, any music good for hangnails?


----------



## hpowders

Is Schumann the Schopin Schredder?

It's time to find out!! A Bump Stock battle of the titans!!

To make this fair, I need 118 more composers, spread among these two.

Note: Prerequisites for Player Participants: A semester of advanced physical chemistry, a year of differential equations and a six week intensive course in quantum mechanics, preferably from Oxford University, but Princeton or Columbia are reasonable alternatives. All three universities are well-versed in the rules of my game.


----------



## hpowders

Greetings from a double agent!

Hi! Got into classical music working for Russia and North Korea.

Friends List open!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Greetings from a double agent!
> 
> Hi! Got into classical music working for Russia and North Korea.
> 
> Friends List open!


Wanna do a deal, I hear Donald is prepared to play first Violin


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wanna do a deal, I hear Donald is prepared to play first Violin


I'm running a special on bump stocks this week, since the mods went to the honor system and no longer need them to patrol TC.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> I'm running a special on bump stocks this week, since the mods went to the honor system and no longer need them to patrol TC.


The NKSO will be so pleased tol hear this, shall you tell them or I..............


----------



## hpowders

Is Mahler's religion preventing him from composing any more operas?


----------



## hpowders

CD covers and mirrors:

Here's a new TC game.

Hold your favorite CD covers up to your best mirror and then discuss the music's reflections.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Use a microscope the pits are freaky


----------



## hpowders

Immigration Invitation:

Making a list of amazin' refugees on TC.

Thanks,

I. B. Trump


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Immigration Invitation:
> 
> Making a list of amazin' refugees on TC.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I. B. Trump


U. R. Kidding .................................


----------



## hpowders

Was a solar eclipse responsible for turning Beethoven into a great composer from simply a good one?


----------



## hpowders

Are the US nuclear codes locked up in Dvorak's music?

How would I Czech this out?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Was Beethoven's deafness caused by staring at a solar eclipse?


----------



## hpowders

Does Beethoven's complete box set eclipse Maria Callas' complete box set?

If so, why?

If not why?

Friends List open.


----------



## hpowders

Announcement Section:

All refugees from Amazon.com will be deported immediately. They may re-enter legally, like everybody else.


DJT


----------



## hpowders

Classified Section:

"No Vacancy" signs specifically designed to tactfully let posters know that knockout games are entirely filled up and posters' services are no longer needed.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Should we change the website name from TalkClassical.com to KnockoutMusicPolls.com?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who is your favorite pop-star? I like Slayer and Madonna!


----------



## Barbebleu

Florestan said:


> Should we change the website name from TalkClassical.com to KnockoutMusicPolls.com?


Oooh, not polls, games.  so that would be KnockoutMusicGames.com. Sorted!


----------



## Barbebleu

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Who is your favorite pop-star? I like Slayer and Madonna!


Now that's what I call a thread.:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Knockout game here: Piano concerto-sprint...Mozart no. 27 against Beethoven no. 5. Played at the same time, Mozart finishes first by at least 11 minutes!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Knockout game here: Piano concerto-sprint...Mozart no. 27 against Beethoven no. 5. Played at the same time, Mozart finishes first by at least 11 minutes!


I wanna see ASLSP done in 5 minutes


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Should we change the website name from TalkClassical.com to KnockoutMusicPolls.com?


^^^^Post this in Site Feedback.

I am taking a 6 week crash course in the rules of Knockout Games, specifically tailored for Pithy Posters.


----------



## hpowders

How come TC doesn't cover its posters with free health insurance?


----------



## hpowders

Would Beethoven have quit composing if someone showed him how many knockout games he's been losing on TC....or would he simply have turned a deaf ear?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Post this in Site Feedback.
> 
> I am taking a 6 week crash course in the rules of Knockout Games, specifically tailored for Pithy Posters.


Ah, mister expert - what if you vote your favorite composer out of the game in a kamikaze move, sorta like a dutch auction, Is this ok?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

iFuge, the instant contrapuntal app for iPhone...I sat on mine, an it turned in to an iMono...


----------



## hpowders

So how long is "temporarily" on the ban-ometer?

1. A month

2. A decade

3. 'til you collect social security

4. Until there are no more knockout games

5. I don't really care-I'm mellow from knockout drops


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ah, mister expert - what if you vote your favorite composer out of the game in a kamikaze move, sorta like a dutch auction, Is this ok?


Be careful. We have many fine Dutch posters on TC....all have tu-lips.

Also, I have blisters from all the copying and pasting required for the knockout games. I didn't realize one must be in tip top physical shape to do that.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Be careful. We have many fine Dutch posters on TC....all have tu-lips.
> 
> Also, I have blisters from all the copying and pasting required for the knockout games. I didn't realize one must be in tip top physical shape to do that.


Thanks for the tu-lips, I'll be careful I promise


----------



## laurie

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thanks for the tu-lips, I'll be careful I promise


I suppose that starting a *tulips* joke thread wouldn't be a very good idea .... but how about
jokes about other flowers ~ maybe *roses* ? You know, like the ones on your piano ..... :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...I thought: Turnips...What are the benefits of turnips for TC members?


----------



## Merl

Joey Essex - the new Beethoven?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is there a perfect 4th or 5th symphony? If so, did the composer deliberately omit the 3rd? This is to me a major dilemma...


----------



## hpowders

Important Announcement:

Hello posters:

From today going forward, all banishment crime sentences will be determined by Bot.

Since we cannot ask a non-human disciplinarian how long the banishments will be, from now on banishments will be listed as "indeterminate length" rather than "temporarily".


----------



## hpowders

Dvorak's Codes. Any re-Morse?


----------



## hpowders

Companion animal vs. spouse. Vote only once please.


----------



## hpowders

You are a slave back in 1764.

Which would you choose: a Scandinavian Master or a South Carolina Master?


----------



## hpowders

Which immediately grabs your attention?

Chanel No. 5 or Quiz No. 5?


----------



## hpowders

Should TC members be required to purchase posting stamps as a tax to support the continuance of TC?

October 17th 9:30 TCDT Tea Party at the Activity Stream, Boston, Mass. to discuss.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> You are a slave back in 1764.
> 
> Which would you choose: a Scandinavian Master or a South Carolina Master?


1764 was a leap year and  8-year-old Mozart composed his first symphony in London

I'd go join the British east India company........


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 1764 was a leap year and  8-year-old Mozart composed his first symphony in London
> 
> I'd go join the British east India company........


Oh my Goshi!!!


----------



## Dim7

Stupidities for Ideal Threads


----------



## hpowders

Anybody know where I can get a CD of Dvorak's Wassa Mater?


----------



## Blancrocher

Anyone have an opinion about moderation, abstractly considered? Like Aristotle, I support the mean between extremes.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Anybody know where I can get a CD of Dvorak's Wassa Mater?


Was that from his RAP period?


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Was that from his RAP period?


Amazon doesn't have it, I guess, because they all moved here.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> Anyone have an opinion about moderation, abstractly considered? Like Aristotle, I support the mean between extremes.


Why don't you pull up an Ideal Chair and we'll talk about it.

I have a bubbling brook right outside my study and we can practice current listening.


----------



## hpowders

Pet Section: My blue dog no longer wishes to be a Democrat. What should I do?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The most evil badger of them all...Anyone you feel deserves this title? My always funny stepdaughter described the vocalist of Enslaved this way...Imagine someone who is just nasty...


----------



## hpowders

Mahler On Beethoven:

A violation of the ToS?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Pet Section: My blue dog no longer wishes to be a Democrat. What should I do?


Move to Canada.....................


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Move to Canada.....................


That wouild be _Tru _for a _deau,_ not for a dog.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Let us make a thread where we all make badger screams! Let your family and friends join in  Use your favorite voice recording app and just scream like a badger! Bad badger...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How many French composers does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## hpowders

Notice: All survival games will hereby be carefully scrutinized for the slightest hint of erotic innuendo. Certain numbers being used will be restricted.


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How many French composers does it take to screw in a light bulb?


I'm trying to Satie this all out. Give me more time.


----------



## hpowders

Ultimate Survival Game:

TC Regulars vs. Amazon Refugees.

Thirty spots open.....beginning.......*.NOW!!!*


----------



## Granate

Everything you wanted to know about the Da Ponte Trilogy but were afraid to ask DavidA


----------



## Granate

*Just a recreation*



Talk Classical said:


> *Anna Netrebko, your opinion*





Granate said:


> I love her. I'm under her spell and I think she is the best opera singer alongside Gundula Janowitz and Maria Callas!





Talk Classical said:


> For the love of Wotan, we lost him. How can he dislike Klaus Florian Vogt so much at the same time?





Granate said:


> Don't you see I'm a superficial young adult who's not willing to read anything into Kendrick Lamar's "To Pimp A Butterfly"?


Was that enough Self Roast?


----------



## Granate

Normas are HUMAN musicians!


----------



## hpowders

Granate said:


> Normas are HUMAN musicians!


That's your opiñion.


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How many French composers does it take to screw in a light bulb?


Regular or LED? Wattever!


----------



## Dim7

Musicians are alien tentacle monsters


----------



## Granate

Dim7 said:


> Musicians are alien tentacle monsters


Able to play J.S.Bach's Concerto for 4 haspichords BWV 1065 all by themselves.


----------



## hpowders

Hpowders and Brahms' First Symphony

(Note: This thread has absolutely nothing to do with hpowders)


----------



## hpowders

(On a serious note:

I hope it does not come out that Harvey Weinstein is an avid lover of classical music/opera.
We have enought negative stereotypes to deal with already.  )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Why don't we or someone make a Composer Go game. You'd have to recognize the composer, then go to a known address, get inside somehow, and collect him/her like Pokémon Go thing. Great, right! Seems you can train them as well (just reading about Pokémon Go now), that means f.ex. 12-tone Mozart, aleatoric Palestrina, microtonal Schubert, triple fugue by John Cage (12'99")...etc.


----------



## Dim7

*Things that are slightly more boring than some other thing*

Post pairs of things where you find the other thing slightly more boring than the other. For example: Mozart is slightly more boring than Beethoven, chess is slightly more boring than Go, Site Feedback & Technical Support is slightly more boring than Area 51, carrots are slightly more boring than the fact that most users ever online on Talk Classical was 4930 Jun-19-2016 at 05:37....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dim7 said:


> *Things that are slightly more boring than some other thing*
> 
> Post pairs of things where you find the other thing slightly more boring than the other. For example: Mozart is slightly more boring than Beethoven, chess is slightly more boring than Go, Site Feedback & Technical Support is slightly more boring than Area 51, carrots are slightly more boring than the fact that most users ever online on Talk Classical was 4930 Jun-19-2016 at 05:37....


I find tame badgers slightly more boring than a wild one. Oh yeah, I'm a wild one. (That's Iggy Pop as a wild badger, since they sing, and a tame one only tries to get your trash. )


----------



## SixFootScowl

Please recommend Rap and Hip Hop Classical composers for me to listen to. Preferably Baroque era.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why do I get more likes posting stupid thread ideas than I do for serious discussion and what does that say about TC these days?


----------



## SixFootScowl

POLL: Favorite hamburgers for classical music: Regular, Cheeseburger, with/without ketchup? Pickles?


----------



## DeepR

Ideas for Stupid Threads - A Knockout Survival Game


----------



## Dim7

"Battle Royale" style TC live meeting - A Survival Game


----------



## DeepR

Former basso profondo turned soprano - A Knockout Castration Game


----------



## DeepR

Tips on performing the Danse Macabre on the Isle of the Dead in 4'33"?


----------



## Balthazar

Dim7 said:


> "Battle Royale" style TC live meeting - A Survival Game


Added to my reading list.


----------



## Granate

Florestan said:


> Please recommend Rap and Hip Hop Classical composers for me to listen to. Preferably Baroque era.












With all due respect to the Rapper, this feels to me like coming from the 17th century.


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Why don't we or someone make a Composer Go game. You'd have to recognize the composer, then go to a known address, get inside somehow, and collect him/her like Pokémon Go thing. Great, right! Seems you can train them as well (just reading about Pokémon Go now), that means f.ex. 12-tone Mozart, aleatoric Palestrina, microtonal Schubert, triple fugue by John Cage (12'99")...etc.


Thanks anyway, but I'm already about to play with my Lionel electric train set.
Now where did I put the instruction booklet?


----------



## hpowders

Newbie here:

Is it okay for an emoji to exhibit more than one emotion?

I just want to get it right!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did Old MacDonald have a very small farm? Suddenly came to thinking, that one cow was here, there and everywhere...


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Did Old MacDonald have a very small farm? Suddenly came to thinking, that one cow was here, there and everywhere...


He traded the farm for a head mod position on TC!

Nicely done, MacDonald!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Doesn't he make humburgers now - poor animals


----------



## St Matthew

Back it this place I see, this abomination of a thread should have died after post 1


----------



## hpowders

^^^Wow! Is that like from the bible? So deep....I kneel.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Doesn't he make humburgers now - poor animals


What's in a hamburger-horses, squirrels, bulls? I always was afraid to ask.


----------



## hpowders

Newbie Here. Very helpful information! Today I learned a composer must be slightly more boring than another composer because the former composer happens to be older.

Keep the valuable information coming!!!

Great site!! You guys have a BMW section?


----------



## hpowders

St Matthew said:


> Back it this place I see, this abomination of a thread should have died after post 1


It's good you have a Passion for how this thread is being run.


----------



## hpowders

St Matthew said:


> Back it this place I see, this abomination of a thread should have died after post 1


Nice to see you Bach, by the way.


----------



## hpowders

I'm kinda sick of trolls posting threads that Mozart's music gives them smallpox, when all they really want to do is cause dissention. Discuss, fuss, but please don't cuss!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How about a Mozart vaccine ?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How about a Mozart vaccine ?


Nice idea. I'll ask my Auntie Bodi. She's an Obamacare nurse (meaning she completed juñior college).


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> I'm kinda sick of trolls posting threads that *Mozart's music gives them smallpox*, when all they really want to do is cause dissention. Discuss, fuss, but please don't cuss!!


I don't listen to Mozart and I never had smallpox, so maybe it is true.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> I don't listen to Mozart and I never had smallpox, so maybe it is true.


Have you ever had Shingles? Beethoven gives certain posters Shingles.


----------



## hpowders

Five favorite pieces of pie adored by St. Matthew.


----------



## hpowders

Needed: Volunteers to test the new Mozart vaccine. You should be a loser-a societal dreg; failure at your job; without friends or relatives; so losing you would be a zero sum game. Not trying to scare you.


----------



## hpowders

Which is worse: Listening to Mozart's music or getting the deepest most painfully acute paper cut, which gets so severly infected, your finger must be amputated without benefit of anesthetic? NOT A TROLL!!! HONEST OPINIONS PLEASE!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Anything goes, so long as it's pleasing to the ear


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Anything goes, so long as it's pleasing to the ear


That could include Rap and Hip Hop for some people who have warped perspectives on life!


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Have you ever had Shingles? Beethoven gives certain posters Shingles.


Well I did feel a bit itchy the last time I listened to Fidelio.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Well I did feel a bit itchy the last time I listened to Fidelio.


A new translation of Florestan's dungeon scene reveals that he is passionately pleading for Lysol, not Leonore.


----------



## hpowders

Suspicious Bach Stories: How many organs did Bach play? Can this information be positively correlated to the number of children listed in Anna Magdalena's Songbook?


----------



## Dim7

*The "I have healthy appreciation for Stravinsky" Thread*

This is a thread for those with a non-obsessive interest and fondness for Stravinsky's music. But haters and addicts alike: **** off.


----------



## hpowders

Do Amazon refugees have higher IQ's than the TC regulars, and if so, as I suspect, what the hell are we going to do about it?


----------



## hpowders

Is Mozart slightly more boring than watching paint dry?


----------



## hpowders

Is the genius of Mozart that he is only slightly more boring than Beethoven?

Post no. 1: So many composers are much, much, much, much, much more boring than Beethoven. So I guess this means Mozart was pretty good?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm breaking out in Mozart pox, can anyone help?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dirty British Works - A Survival Game


----------



## Dim7

Dirty Menial Work - A Survival Game


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dirty Mind Work - A Survival Game


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Dirty Mind Work - A Survival Game


Why didn't you tell me sooner? I just washed my hair and now my mind's clean! Another opportunity lost!!

Or as Sock-rates would say....you know what? I don't really know!! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Dirty British Works - A Survival Game


Peter Grimey-the story of a British chimneysweep. Hope my entry isn't too late.


----------



## hpowders

Help Thread:

Post no. 1: So how will I be able to recognize the Amazon immigrant posters?

Post No. 2: That's easy. They are the 17 dudes who are writing in coherent sentences and are quoting acknowledged facts without using circular reasoning and writing opinions as if they are accepted truths.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No Circular reasoning, that wont do - all 17 must watch this video 17 times


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No Circular reasoning, that wont do - all 17 must watch this video 17 times


I got dizzy....or it coulda been the smack from Ecuador. I'm too lazy to go to the druggie window at my blood test place to find out.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do composing toilets work? Is this the right place for a discussion?


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How do composing toilets work? Is this the right place for a discussion?


Flushing, New York would be better.


----------



## Dim7

The "I'm addicted to Area 51" Thread


----------



## Dim7

The "I'm addicted to moderation" Thread (Posted in moderators' secret subforum)


----------



## hpowders

Why was Mozart even born, his music is so damn BORING!!!

Post No. 1: Not a troll. Sincere responses only. Friends List open.


----------



## hpowders

TC Hygiene Section

Post No. 1: Someday you will see the light and get tired of toothpaste. Witness my yellow teeth.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The "There Are No Stupid Threads" Thread. Every thread has value.


----------



## Dim7

Conjunctions or particles that fill you with murderous rage


----------



## Ingélou

Dim7 said:


> Conjunctions or particles that fill you with murderous rage


Ach, too many to enumerate...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dim7 said:


> Conjunctions or particles that fill you with murderous rage


Conjunctions and/or particles are greatly useful for all of those who like to fill out sentences with extra fluff and make extra sure they get to the word limit and/or page length of useless term papers, but they are useless for practical purpose and/or do therefore serve a purpose in that if but for the addition of useless words else the student or pupil will get a rather poorer grade on the term paper and/or for the entire class and/or semester.

Oh, did I tell you I hate run on sentences?


----------



## Ingélou

Competitive Thread to see who can post the sentence with the most subordinate clauses. 'And' and 'but' don't ccount.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

JS Bach - Motel Recordings Exposed


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> JS Bach - Motel Recordings Exposed


He had 6 motels, didn't he? One nice feature. In front of each one is a nice welcoming sign, "Komm....traveler....Komm."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> He had 6 motels, didn't he? One nice feature. In front of each one is a nice welcoming sign, "Komm....traveler....Komm."


I hear all his air conditioners play a natural G and his Toccata tomato sauce is to die for


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I hear all his air conditioners play a natural G and his Toccata tomato sauce is to die for


I guess that's why he composed an Italian Concerto. He got inspired after eating Chicago deep dish pizza at Vivaldi's.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> I guess that's why he composed an Italian Concerto. He got inspired after eating Chicago deep dish pizza at Vivaldi's.


If anyone find his lost Chicage Blues period tapes let me know


----------



## hpowders

Alexa, post a stupid thread idea.......

Damn thing doesn't work!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How many fruit flies have you murdered the last week? I use vinegar and washing-up liquid...genocidal


----------



## hpowders

Non-music lover seeks music lover, 'cause I read somewhere-I think it was James Joyce' Araby- that opposites attract.


----------



## DeepR

Ideas for Great Threads!


----------



## Dim7

*Dream thread*

Post in this thread if you think you are dreaming now. With that assumption, naturally we need not pay any heed to the ToS and no harm is done if it is "violated" as the posts in this thread happen only in your head.


----------



## Granate

Dim7 said:


> *Dream thread*
> 
> Post in this thread if you think you are dreaming now. With that assumption, naturally we need not pay any heed to the ToS and no harm is done if it is "violated" as the posts in this thread happen only in your head.


We should baptize it as "La sonnambula"


----------



## Granate

DeepR said:


> Ideas for Great Threads!


Historical Verdi recordings.............


----------



## hpowders

Confessions of a Survival Game Addict by Yorqui Terriér in bookstores now!!!


----------



## hpowders

How do you keep this up???

Post no. 1: I've been looking through the survival game section. So each of you must hand-type each of the 30 selections when you want to play? Wow! Terrific dedication....but I will take a pass for now. My fingers blister easily!


----------



## hpowders

Is watching motorsports slightly duller than listening to Beethoven's music?


----------



## Dim7

Who else is into motorsports, carrots, astrology, politics, computers, LARPing, swimming, chess, wrestling, etc?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Post your best planking pics here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planking_(fad)#Pratting.5Bdisputed__.E2.80.93_discuss.5D
Good ideas for things to do everyday, all day...


----------



## hpowders

The Activity Stream:

Where posters can come and relax and not be so vicious.

No more than two members at a time please, to avoid fighting!


----------



## JeffD

Stupid Thread Idea:

Is yawning during a Beethoven piece grounds for divorce?


----------



## Bettina

JeffD said:


> Stupid Thread Idea:
> 
> Is yawning during a Beethoven piece grounds for divorce?


Nope, not in my case! I'm actually married to Beethoven himself.  I certainly wouldn't divorce him just because he yawned during one of his own pieces. After all, it makes sense that he might get bored while listening to his music, since he's not able to hear a note of it! :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Bettina said:


> Nope, not in my case! I'm actually married to Beethoven himself.  I certainly wouldn't divorce him just because he yawned during one of his own pieces. After all, it makes sense that he might get bored while listening to his music, since he's not able to hear a note of it! :lol:


Not if there are some cleavages for him to look at, either amongst the performers or audience


----------



## Totenfeier

Is there a direct correlation between the amount of cleavage a female violinist is displaying and the number of men in the audience who are totally fixated on it? Is this ratio consistent across all classical genres, or do certain pieces provoke more focused attention?


----------



## hpowders

Was it Bizet who wrote Les Violins de'Perles-man?


----------



## hpowders

Most despised poster.

ToS suspended for this thread beginning.....*NOW!*


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Nope, not in my case!* I'm actually married to Beethoven himself*.  I certainly wouldn't divorce him just because he yawned during one of his own pieces. After all, it makes sense that he might get bored while listening to his music, since he's not able to hear a note of it! :lol:


If I don't see it in the NY Times, it's simply fake news!!


----------



## hpowders

I have decided to stay on TC permanently and if pushed, I just may stay indefinitely!

Don't try and talk me out of it!

Donations readily accepted if Bitcoin or gold Krugerrands.


----------



## hpowders

Any classical composers you can think of with multiple hits?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^of diseases you mean?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^of diseases you mean?


Is being chronically sloppy and driving one's nephew crazy considered to be a disease? I'm compiling a list of composers and their diseases.


----------



## hpowders

Newbie here. Help requested:

What the heck is an "indefinite leaf" and why the heck is it "closed"?

Is it due to the angle of the sun's rays?

I thought I knew all about foliage.

This place may be a bit too strange for me.


----------



## hpowders

Help needed!

Last year I musta left a CD in Current Listening III. 
How can I get it back, since the thread is locked?


----------



## hpowders

TC Computer Section: Alexa Personal Assistant Possibilities Subforum

ALEXA!!! Open the recently closed TC thread ********** ***** right now!!! ............................ That's a direct order, damn you!!! 

Damn thing doesn't even work!!!


----------



## hpowders

Any composers known for their fighting prowess? Any one hit wonders?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This thing popped into my head...Are there any classical composers that are "no-hit wonders"?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Most Decomposed Composer.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> Most Decomposed Composer.


I lost my composure with that one. Spilled Jack Daniels all over my.......


----------



## hpowders

Who is the poster's poster?

Nominees must demonstrate posting experience by tallying at least 15,000 posts but less than 20,000.

Hope to commence the battle tomorrow, once I have all the poster nominees.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Who is the poster's poster?
> 
> Nominees must demonstrate posting experience by tallying *at least 15,000 posts but less than 20,000*.
> 
> Hope to commence the battle tomorrow, once I have all the poster nominees.


Well I see you conveniently bracketed your post count.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> Well I see you conveniently bracketed your post count.


I let my personal assistant, Alexa, choose the parameters.


----------



## hpowders

^^^^She's an absolutely Amazon' assistant!


----------



## hpowders

New Poster Section:

Hi. I'm Alexa. Refugee from Amazon. How may I assist you? Speak loudly, slowly and articulate your words clearly, please.


----------



## hpowders

Was Gustav Holst a one hit dude?

Sometimes, listening to his music, I don't know what planet he was on.


----------



## hpowders

Is hydrogen peroxide good for some deep opera cuts?


----------



## hpowders

The last thing you ate before a survival game?


----------



## hpowders

The last time you were involved in or read a stimulating discussion on Classical Music Discussion?


----------



## hpowders

If a conductor dies, will there be coffin at the next concert?


----------



## SixFootScowl

If a composer dies, how do we keep him from decomposing?


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> If a composer dies, how do we keep him from decomposing?


Simply tell him, "I'll be your girlfriend. Death is a really small thing that won't get in the way. Coffee?"


----------



## hpowders

Modern Music Section:

Hey! A bus just passed my house with a "Contemporary Music" decal on the side. I believe it was headed in a Northeast direction.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Simply tell him, "I'll be your girlfriend. Death is a really small thing that won't get in the way. Coffee?"


I suspect that this post is a tribute to me...


----------



## hpowders

Nonessential Posters

Okay. The world budget has just been drastically cut, and TC must do its part. Which posters do you consider to be non-essential; those we can safely eliminate and still maintain the standards of mediocrity we have now.


----------



## hpowders

Mathematical Contest:

Derive a formula projecting the exact date and time when survival games will completely saturate the TC Boards.


The winner will receive a weekend stay at TC Community Forest Forum Hotel with Activity Stream water view and terrace.


----------



## hpowders

Name the Beethoven's Eroica Symphony misguided inspirations, all under Napoleon's leadership:

1. Genre-al 1

2. Genre-al 2

3. Genre-al 3


----------



## hpowders

New TC game: variation on hide and seek:

Is there a Mozart melody hidden in my house?

Turn over the furniture. Open the back of my smart phone. Look everywhere!!


----------



## hpowders

Area 51:

Can we please merge all classical discussion threads into the game forum? People seem to love the many great games. I don't think anyone would object.


----------



## hpowders

Scientific Study Recruiting:

If you have been diagnosed by your Family Doctor as having a "special brain", we want to study it to see if it is positively correlated with love of music. Generous burial and bereavement packages included, as well as a one way $50 travel expense to our surgical suite.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I suspect that this post is a tribute to me...


Well....I would say you influenced its creation! I think offering coffee would seal the girlfriend-dead composer deal. That part was my idea-to be sociable and break the packed ice.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Well....I would say you influenced its creation! I think offering coffee would seal the girlfriend-dead composer deal. That part was my idea-to be sociable and break the packed ice.


That's a good point about coffee. I know that Beethoven loved his 60 beans every morning!


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Nonessential Posters
> 
> Okay. The world budget has just been drastically cut, and TC must do its part. Which posters do you consider to be non-essential; those we can safely eliminate and still maintain the standards of mediocrity we have now.


Well, you can't get rid of me. I have my own thread about me! That makes me pretty essential, eh?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> That's a good point about coffee. I know that Beethoven loved his 60 beans every morning!


That's true, thanks, but this device can be used for any and all dead composers, since all potential candidates would come packed in ice in a huge thermos crate.

The offer of coffee could be considered as a packed ice melter to get the conversation started between the two-and abra cadaver, we have a relationship!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> That's a good point about coffee. I know that Beethoven loved his 60 beans every morning!


For me, if I ordered Clara Schumann and as a packed ice breaker to initiate the conversation, I offered her some premium, freshly ground espresso and she declined, preferring Campbell's a Cup of New England Clam Chowder, I would ship her right back where she came from.

I'm tough....but I know what I want.


----------



## hpowders

Intercepted PM by the staff:

"To Persian-Cat, leader of Survival of the Fittest Games:

I will give you three Bitcoin to let my favorite composer, John Cage, win the greatest composers ever, stámina game, out of the 362 entries."

Please don't do this anymore!!


----------



## hpowders

Formula for sale:

Persian-Cat here. I would sell my formula derived using differential equations in order to determine allotted points for the survival of the fittest contests, for the right amount of bitcoin.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ will you take Kiwi dollars for Bitcoin..........


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ will you take Kiwi dollars for Bitcoin..........


I have another formula derived from differential equations to help make the transaction equivalency:









Price is 5 BTC. Comes out to 40,125 NZD.

Will you be wiring the fund$?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who are your favorite 12-feet conductors for a tennis-marathon?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> I have another formula derived from differential equations to help make the transaction equivalency:
> 
> View attachment 98554
> 
> 
> Price is 5 BTC. Comes out to 40,125 NZD.
> 
> Will you be wiring the fund$?


Whats the account number?


----------



## hpowders

eddierukiddingvarese said:


> whats the account number?


er-69-6'33"-96-os


----------



## hpowders

Organizing your Survival of the Fittest Matches

Post no. 1: Does being in charge of this require a lot of stamina? I'm thinking of doing this on another forum.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Can we change the TC rules so that ALL threads must be survival threads, no matter what, even "What are you listening to now" threads. Even I changed my username threads. Even Hello I am new threads.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> er-69-6'33"-96-os


Psssst, does anyone want to swap mr some Botcoin for Hps account number.
ps don't tell hp.......................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Slightly boring comparisons of fantastic historically important composers...Beethoven was more of a romantic composer than Mozart was, but Mozart was more of a classical composer than Beethoven was.


----------



## Totenfeier

Your Top Ten Pieces That Would Sound Better if the Orchestra Turned Their Music Upside Down


----------



## hpowders

Best British way to lose 50 pounds:

Nutrisystem, like Marie Osmond or purchasing the new complete Maria Callas Box Set?


----------



## hpowders

Which would you rather choose:

1. A tango with God

2. A bolero with Ravel

3. A profane dance with Debussy

4. As a loner, I simply wish to work on my tan on L'isle joyeuse.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You're too adagio!


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You're too adagio!


As his fellow Bohemians are proceding down the stairs, at the end of Act One of La Boheme, Rodolfo cautions "Adagio!" meaning "slowly!" but it didn't help. One of them fell down the stairs!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Psssst, does anyone want to swap mr some Botcoin for Hps account number.
> ps don't tell hp.......................


In case anyone wants to know Botcoin is the NZ version of Bitcoin


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> In case anyone wants to know Botcoin is the NZ version of Bitcoin


It's a-Bot time you cleared that up! This way with a clear conscience, the goblins will pass over your house on October 31st and harass the sinners living near you.


----------



## Merl

Composers with an odd number of syllables in their names - are they better?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Are there any composers' names that can be taken apart, every other letter, to form two words such as this non-name example:

schooled


shoe & cold


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> It's a-Bot time you cleared that up! This way with a clear conscience, the goblins will pass over your house on October 31st and harass the sinners living near you.


Oh good, NZ, lord of the rings and goblins - it all makes sense to me now..........


----------



## JeffD

This isn't really a stupid idea for a thread, it is perhaps an idea for a stupid thread. In any event, it is rather stupid, though curious enough.

Recently experienced Beethoven as the sound track to some amorous activity.

Results: 

-At first, resentment, being forced to acquiesce to the, at the time, seemingly arbitrary rhythms of Beethoven 
-Acquiescing to the externally applied rhythm proved to be amazing. Really. Amazing.
-New appreciation for the second movement of Beethoven's seventh symphony.
-Didn't make it past Beethoven's the second movement of Beethoven's seventh symphony.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Oh good, NZ, lord of the rings and goblins - it all makes sense to me now..........


Anything for you, pumpkin!


----------



## Bettina

JeffD said:


> This isn't really a stupid idea for a thread, it is perhaps an idea for a stupid thread. In any event, it is rather stupid, though curious enough.
> 
> Recently experienced Beethoven as the sound track to some amorous activity.
> 
> Results:
> 
> -At first, resentment, being forced to acquiesce to the, at the time, seemingly arbitrary rhythms of Beethoven
> -Acquiescing to the externally applied rhythm proved to be amazing. Really. Amazing.
> -New appreciation for the second movement of Beethoven's seventh symphony.
> -Didn't make it past Beethoven's the second movement of Beethoven's seventh symphony.


All of this sounds very exciting! :clap: This type of post is right up my alley, but I'm afraid to say anything more in case I get an infraction...


----------



## JeffD

Bettina said:


> All of this sounds very exciting! :clap: This type of post is right up my alley, but I'm afraid to say anything more in case I get an infraction...


I certainly don't want you to be infracted. The subject of how music can be used in our lives is ok. The use I indicated is likely ok too, if not salaciously worded.

That second movement is relentless isn't it?


----------



## Totenfeier

JeffD said:


> I certainly don't want you to be infracted. The subject of how music can be used in our lives is ok. The use I indicated is likely ok too, if not salaciously worded.
> 
> That second movement is relentless isn't it?


Yeah - "Bolero" for grownups!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Chairman of the Bored...Iggy Pop sang it but I'm sure it's not him, so who is it?


----------



## Gordontrek

Which dead composer would you most like to contact in a seance on Halloween? 
(I can't be the first person to say something like that)


----------



## hpowders

Post deleted.


----------



## hpowders

Post deleted.


----------



## David OByrne

33 pages already? this is sad


----------



## hpowders

Post deleted.


----------



## Totenfeier

Is atonality similar to non-Euclidean geometry?

Did the Second Viennese School awaken Lord Cthulhu from his unquiet sleep in dreaming R'lyeh? Does that explain Trump? I'm scared. Need advice fast!!!


----------



## hpowders

Post deleted.


----------



## hpowders

David OByrne said:


> 33 pages already? this is sad


Yesterday, 21:46 #494
David OByrne 
Senior Member

*33 pages already? this is sad*
Quick reply to this message Reply Reply With Quote Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Blog this Post 
Likes Fritz Kobus, Pugg liked this post

Well, if you and the two posters who support your point of view can do better, why not contribute to the thread?

I'll make it easy for you. You three can take my place. :lol::lol:

(PS: I deleted recent posts. The thread can be consolidated back to where it was without those four deleted posts.)


----------



## SixFootScowl

David OByrne said:


> 33 pages already? this is sad


I think maybe this thing is going to turn around. Look what is happening:



hpowders said:


> Post deleted.


If this keeps happening we will have a reduction in the advance of stupid thread ideas here at TC. Now if only we could have an advance in the reduction of stupidity worldwide.

In fact, I think I will contribute to the de-advance of stupid thread ideas here at TC (next post):


----------



## SixFootScowl

Post deleted in the cause of de-advancing stupid thread ideas.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How to delete posts. Is there a right and wrong way to do it? Let us discuss!


----------



## JeffD

Here is a real stupid idea:

How old are you. A knockout survival game.


----------



## JeffD

Correct definition of atonal. A knockout survival game.


----------



## JeffD

The best knockout survival threads. A knockout survival game.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What is the most popular music? I need to know so that I know what to like and not...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Help me start 100 new Wagner opera threads.


----------



## Ingélou

Best classical music to listen to while a) humping potatoes down to the cellar b) spud bashing c) having your chips.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Whatever happened to you?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pianist terminators...your favorite?


----------



## Granate

Wagnerites, has any of you ever tried to watch Wagner's Ring backwards? The way Wagner wrote it? Götterdämmerung, Siegfried, Die Walküre and Das Rheingold?


----------



## SixFootScowl

What would Wagner's Ring sound like if it were backward, that is played backward from end of Gotterdammerung to beginning of Rheingold?


----------



## JeffD

I am beginning to think that folks are coming to this thread to get their ideas for real threads. The dullest three? Your cheese recommendations? Shrubbery? Ahhhh. Are we just plain lonely?


----------



## SixFootScowl

I can't think of a new thread idea and I am bored. Help me figure this out.


----------



## Dim7

*The Deterministic Stuff Thread*

A thread for all kinds of strictly predetermined, casually explainable phenomena.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Help! I am addicted to game threads.


----------



## Granate

Fritz Kobus said:


> What would Wagner's Ring sound like if it were backward, that is played backward from end of Gotterdammerung to beginning of Rheingold?


----------



## Granate

*Your drunken Opera Stagings game*

*First Candidate:* Wagner's Parsifal with Minions
*Second Candidate:* Puccini's Turandot as Princess Padmé
*Third Candidate:* Wagner's Meistersinger in The Bachelors' world


----------



## Granate

*Brand new Terms of Service for the Weather Thread*

TC Members will not be allowed to brag about their pleasant sunny weather in mid November when European and American posters are freezing to death in their way to work.

Comparing temperatures will involve a warning and commenting on the amount of clothes will unfortunately mean the partial suspension of the bragger's TC account until May 1st of the following year.

In case of South-hemisphere infractions, we will follow the same instructions and lift the ban on October 1st of the present year.


----------



## JeffD

I look forward to the cold. I get to wear my new Varese sweatshirt. !


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony torment. How to do it effectively.


----------



## Scopitone

Please explain to me why I don't like ice cream.










And why Hilary Hahn still won't go out with me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Acoustic vs Electric Guitar Voting Round #1


----------



## Pugg

Scopitone said:


> Please explain to me why I don't like ice cream.
> 
> And why Hilary Hahn still won't go out with me.


Did you try flowers and chocolates?


----------



## Scopitone

I send them every day. :angel:


----------



## laurie

Pugg said:


> Did you try flowers and chocolates?





Scopitone said:


> I send them every day. :angel:


And _*that's*_ why she won't go out with you!  :lol:


----------



## Pugg

laurie said:


> And _*that's*_ why she won't go out with you!  :lol:


I am married and very devoted :angel:


----------



## Scopitone

laurie said:


> And _*that's*_ why she won't go out with you!  :lol:


Dang it! 

Oh, well, it was getting expensive anyway. . .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tell us your IKEA experience


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Its lasted all of 4'33"


----------



## Granate

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Tell us your IKEA experience


I never plan what I buy and I throw half of the stuff away. One day, I'll build a CD Library with their help.

But I never get lost!


----------



## LezLee

Hilary Hahn’s not my type, has she got a brother?
I don’t like ice-cream, gives me a headache
I’ve never been to IKEA

Am I allowed to read this thread?


----------



## Pugg

> Am I allowed to read this thread?


Most lurked thread one this site.:angel:


----------



## Scopitone

LezLee said:


> Hilary Hahn's not my type, has she got a brother?
> I don't like ice-cream, gives me a headache
> I've never been to IKEA
> 
> Am I allowed to read this thread?


I think she has a husband. If you could get him out of the way by taking him for yourself, my road might be easier. . .

However, I am nervous about anti-ice creamers attending the thread. Pugg seems to think it's okay, but I have my eye on you.


----------



## Gordontrek

Who is more fanatical- college football fans, or John Cage fans? 
What if university music departments got as much funding as their football teams? 
What if Topps started making trading cards for orchestral musicians and conductors instead of football and baseball players? Looking for a 2015 Christopher Martin Topps Heritage from before he left Chicago for the New York Philharmonic. 
How many of you have heard someone compare a concertmaster or a conductor to a quarterback or a head coach? 

Just questions that 20 years of living in Alabama among football-drunk ******** has inspired.


----------



## Totenfeier

Why do YOU think the planet Nibiru didn't destroy the Earth yesterday?

OR...DID IT?!?!?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How to get into black metal? Try it with black coffee or lots of red wine...


----------



## Blancrocher

How do I get a like for listening to modernism?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Blancrocher said:


> How do I get a like for listening to modernism?


Just like that!


----------



## Balthazar

Have we reached peak Beethoven?

Discuss...


----------



## LezLee

Balthazar said:


> Have we reached peak Beethoven?
> 
> Discuss...


Stuck at base camp until visibilty improves.........


----------



## Luchesi

Totenfeier said:


> Why do YOU think the planet Nibiru didn't destroy the Earth yesterday?
> 
> OR...DID IT?!?!?


If such an object was moving twice as fast as Pluto and it was only that far away, it would take 50 years to get here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Why not make cozy socks of stupid threads?


----------



## Pugg

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Why not make cozy socks of stupid threads?


Lets do poll on this one.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.wikihow.com/Grow-a-Goatee
Thanx to wikihow! Now my wife hates me...


----------



## LezLee

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Why not make cozy socks of stupid threads?


They do that all the time on 'Knitting Paradise'


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

LezLee said:


> They do that all the time on 'Knitting Paradise'


Just don't ask hpowders, he might use your socks for other things.................. the sock jedi


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just don't ask hpowders, he might use your socks for other things.................. the sock jedi


Post deleted.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite Blow Holes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Which Mauro Giuliani theme & variations opus is your favorite?
op. 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 20, 32, 34, 38, 45, 47, 49, 60, 62, 64, 72, 87, 88, 91, 97, 99, 101, 102, 103, 105, 107, 110, 112, 114, 118, 138, 140, 141, 142, 143, 144, 145, 146 or 147


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The best music to enjoy an espresso with.
Mozart
Nothing
Both
It's all in my head


----------



## Pugg

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The best music to enjoy an espresso with.
> Mozart
> Nothing
> Both
> It's all in my head


You forgot: Who cares......


----------



## Scopitone

Are you a Berg or a Webern?


----------



## Pugg

Scopitone said:


> Are you a Berg or a Webern?


Neither....................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you a CPE or PDQ Bach?


----------



## Granate

Whale composers, especially Moby Dick


----------



## Dr Johnson

Boost for Beethoven!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How long can you count before you fall asleep? I always forget...


----------



## Jacred

I stayed away from TC for four months and look what happened! Needed a map to find my way here. *grumbles*


----------



## Pugg

Are you a Bozart or a Meethoven?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who is your favorite composer and what is the most boring piece he wrote?


----------



## Pugg

Are lurkers still lurking?


----------



## Guest

Harrowing videos to stave off the tranquility.


----------



## Guest

Posts you regret Liking.


----------



## Pugg

Are you a multiply account member or just one, please explain.


----------



## Guest

Sexually Transmitted Impresarios


----------



## Guest

Spanners Denied Registration


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Post a picture that remind you of popcorn!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's your favorite wine tonight?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Took a selfie!


----------



## Jacred

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 100038
> 
> Took a selfie!


Your looks put mine to shame...


----------



## Balthazar

How can a composer have a Morton's toe and still write beautiful music?


----------



## Tallisman

Thoughts on Wagner's setting of the Siddur?


----------



## arpeggio

How many members have me on their ignore list.


----------



## Balthazar

New on NBC this fall:

*SURVIVOR: TalkClassical Edition*

We've all heard the horror stories about the no-holds-barred website for classical music aficionados. Now take a closer look at the renegade forum that even an administrator calls "a nightmarish hellscape that no person would want to endure."

Which contestant will outlast all others as they try to navigate the incomprehensible Terms of Service? Who will have the stamina to make the most 4'33" jokes while dodging a permanent ban?

Who will abuse the Report function? Who will be on the most Ignore lists? Who will be the victim of sarcastic Likes?

Stay tuned to find out…


----------



## Pugg

where were you on - December 11, 2017, 04:01:41 AM


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> where were you on - December 11, 2017, 04:01:41 AM


Greenwich time? Or do we each consider our own time zone?


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> Greenwich time? Or do we each consider our own time zone?


Let's do a poll


----------



## Dim7

The Most Irrelevant TalkClassical Member of the Year - A Knockout Survival Game


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> The Most Irrelevant TalkClassical Member of the Year - A Knockout Survival Game


What do I win??...


----------



## Jacred

Dim7 said:


> The Most Irrelevant TalkClassical Member of the Year - A Knockout Survival Game


Or try, The Most Relevant TalkClassical Lurker of the Year.


----------



## Balthazar

*Poll: Whose Patience is Greater?*

_(multiple choice -- choose at least 2)_

A. Job

B. TC Moderation Team

C. It's a draw


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Poll: Whose Patience is Greater?*
> 
> _(multiple choice -- choose at least 2)_
> 
> A. Job
> 
> B. TC Moderation Team
> 
> C. It's a draw


This wins, by miles........


----------



## Taggart

Balthazar said:


> *Poll: Whose Patience is Greater?*
> 
> _(multiple choice -- choose at least 2)_
> 
> A. Job
> 
> B. TC Moderation Team
> 
> C. It's a draw


What about Gilbert and Sullivan's _Patience_?


----------



## Orpheus

Mahler vs Wagner - One must triumph!

[This one would probably have to be closed down eventually due to incessant flaming between their respective fans.]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

N


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

N


----------



## Potiphera

I want to learn how to crochet poppies!


----------



## Balthazar

Is displaying symptoms of Narcissistic Personality Disorder considered a violation of the ToS?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Only if you mention politians afflicted by it


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

or politicians even


----------



## Guest

Helpful (Sticky) Thread for Newbies:

Recommended for Your Ignore List (Part 1)


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> Is displaying symptoms of Narcissistic Personality Disorder considered a violation of the ToS?


Poll first please.


----------



## hpowders

My post #69 explains my position.


----------



## hpowders

Favorite Catholic Mandolin Masses?


----------



## Guest

Favourite Atomic Masses.


----------



## hpowders

Post deleted.


----------



## hpowders

Post deleted.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Electron deleted


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What has not happens in your life - Come in and share!


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What has not happens in your life - Come in and share!


What has not happened in my life is I did not win a million dollars. Now what should I do?


----------



## SixFootScowl

What would you like to have happen in someone else's life? (be nice folks)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> What has not happened in my life is I did not win a million dollars. Now what should I do?


Don't spend it in a hurry


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Don't spend it in a hurry


I don't know. At my age, maybe I should spend it in a hurry. I don't know how long I have left.


----------



## hpowders

Notice: All TC Tag name changers from 01/012003-11/30/2017 must report at 10 AM tomorrow to the subforum office for obliteration.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Good point- try bitcoin


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> What would you like to have happen in someone else's life? (be nice folks)


if you can't say anything nice........................................


----------



## hpowders

Announcement from the management:

Let's all try to get along, show some warmth, and keep the Christmas spirit alive as evidenced in the thread "Forum Rules and Policies" as in "You sure you didn't contribute to TC's decline"?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You know hte Roman empire, well I'm just saying


----------



## hpowders

As long as I don't fall, I'll be okay.


----------



## hpowders

Post deleted.


----------



## hpowders

Why are threads always closed down just when I finally think of something interesting to post?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Who is better with Cigars
1. Trump

2. Obama

3. W. Clinton

4. Jesus


----------



## hpowders

Post deleted.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Irish/Polish/Trump joke Race to 100


----------



## Pugg

Do you practise what you preach?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Do you practise on a peach?


----------



## Guest

Poll

What stage of Kohlberg's moral development theory are you operating at?


----------



## Guest

Site Feedback and Technical Support

Q.
Is it a violation of the ToS if I rate a thread as "1-star (Terrible)" ?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do you practise on a peach?


No...but I live on a shoestring.


----------



## hpowders

To the management: Why can't I like my own posts....since nobody else does?

(There should be an emoticon after that post)


----------



## Guest

Your Ten Favourite Genitive Declensions.

(curated by Dr Johnson)​


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How does your garden grow?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How does your garden grow?


Post deleted.


----------



## hpowders

Message from the TC sausage factory:

The string we ordered hasn't arrived. Therefore we cannot do linking anymore. Sausage will arrive individually but WILL arrive in time for Christmas!


----------



## Guest

BPM for Cage's 4'33" ?

Thanks!


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Your Ten Favourite Genitive Declensions.
> 
> (curated by Dr Johnson)​


Thou curatest it thyself.

I am too bl**dy lazy.


----------



## IamTim

Your favorite Classical music done on the Digeridoo


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

IamTim said:


> Your favorite Classical music done on the Digeridoo


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ damn could not find the right clip of Didgeridoo being played in the yellow shark rehearsals


----------



## IamTim

Your favorite piece by Bach on Banjo


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Not an idea for a stupid thread but look at this and see Frank Zappa cry (at 6.39). You know why.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

IamTim said:


> Your favorite piece by Bach on Banjo


Bach on banjo is illegal


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Bach on banjo is illegal


Next Bach on the Kazoo


----------



## SixFootScowl

Best classical yodeling CD. Here is the first selection.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ I'm not game to look


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ I'm not game to look


Actually pretty good stuff--for a drinking party.


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> Actually pretty good stuff--for a drinking party.


You forgot Olga Lowina. :lol:


----------



## Balthazar

Come and get the hottest item of the holiday season:

*TC Infractions

New and Improved - Now with No Consequences!!!*

In line with the prevailing zeitgeist of de-regulation, the permanent ban for 50 infraction points has been repealed and replaced with… nothing!

That's right -- Nothing!

Insults? No problem!

Chiding? Bring it on!

Racial and religious slurs? The more the merrier!

So join in the holiday spirit -- Let the flame wars begin!

*TC Infractions -- Collect them all!*

_(And here's wishing the mod team a speedy recovery - self-castration's gotta hurt!)_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ how many bitcoins does that cost


----------



## IamTim

Whistling Jack Smith does Wagner


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Worse Still


----------



## IamTim

Haydn on Harmonica


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bach played on gum leaf (even songs like a joke - bark/ leaf )


----------



## Dim7

When complete strangers are equally apathetic about a form of music as you are...


----------



## Pugg

How many lurkers do you know.


----------



## Dim7

Your opinion on 'sexing-up' the image of Talk Classical moderators?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dim7 said:


> Your opinion on 'sexing-up' the image of Talk Classical moderators?


Try "sexing-up" Dim7 with a major 7th! Yowza!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Try "sexing-up" Dim7 with a major 7th! Yowza!


I'd like to see that


----------



## Pugg

Where were you on January 07, 2018, 12:22:29 AM


----------



## LezLee

Pugg said:


> Where were you on January 07, 2018, 12:22:29 AM


Here in my front room


----------



## Dim7

Exploding Contemporary Composers


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dim7 said:


> Exploding Contemporary Composers


Like a IED - Impressionistic Exploding Debussy


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dim7 said:


> Exploding Contemporary Composers


Is it the new trend? What about "planking contemporary composers". It's nicer and more considerate


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is it the new trend? What about "planking contemporary composers". It's nicer and more considerate


But Conny Plank would not like that


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Never mind...


----------



## Guest

Choose a post and rearrange the words so that they make sense.


----------



## Dim7

Should we give all the 128501 spammers denied registration a new chance?


----------



## IamTim

Metallica plays Mozart

Beethoven as done by Black Sabbath


----------



## Guest

PMs you regret sending.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

MPs regret you sending


----------



## Guest

Pipes you regret welding


----------



## Guest

Royal bra fittings


----------



## Dim7

PMs you sent to yourself and then reported to the moderators


----------



## SixFootScowl

PMs you sent to randomly selected TC members.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

PM's you posted in Todays Composers


----------



## SixFootScowl

Posts you reported

and sister thread, 

Posts you didn't report


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Postal Posts Posted


----------



## SixFootScowl

Posts that went Postal!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Pole dancing music


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Favourite *Pole* dancing music


Oh, like polka!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Oh, like polka!


Of course and even better if it by Chopin


----------



## Pugg

Deleted post ..................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Eddie music and posts are the best


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> PMs you sent to randomly selected TC members.


How about received P.M 'S with vile slam and slander, if only I could show them, but still keeping them for a rainy day.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Deleted post ..................................


I like it. A thread for all our deleted posts! The site software perhaps could be set up so the deleted posts automatically go there upon deletion.


----------



## Guest

Posts before you modified them.


----------



## Dim7

The one thread free of ToS and all rules of civility to act as a warning what would happen without moderation


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> The one thread free of ToS and all rules of civility to act as a warning what would happen without moderation


That's the Wagner's Atonal 4'33" thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl

dogen said:


> Posts before you modified them.


Posts before moderators modified them.

You simply repost the unmodified post in this thread, which would be in Area 51 or in a Group.


----------



## Guest

What happens in your fantasy life - Come in and share!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Drink beer and post lots of comments for 6 hours straight.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ideas for Stupid Things to do Online


----------



## SixFootScowl

Post a Video of Yourself Doing Something Stupid


----------



## SixFootScowl

Poll: How Many Times Have You Driven the Porcelain Bus and Why?

Once

Twice

Thrice

Multiple Times

Daily

Flu

Drinking

Other


----------



## SixFootScowl

What irks you about your in laws? Let it out here.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> That's the Wagner's Atonal 4'33" thread.


I want the link for that one - I did a search but all I could get was: Burn in hell silently upside down


----------



## SixFootScowl

Recommend me some good Baroque pieces by Wagner.


----------



## David OByrne

Fritz Kobus said:


> Post a Video of Yourself Doing Something Stupid


Are you sure that you want to watch a long video of me browsing Talk Classical? :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

The anything goes thread (spit it out here, speak your mind, if anyone can't handle that, don't enter). 

Since we have warned the weak, moderators will not be required for this thread.


----------



## David OByrne

Fritz Kobus said:


> The anything goes thread (spit it out here, speak your mind, if anyone can't handle that, don't enter).
> 
> Since we have warned the weak, moderators will not be required for this thread.


"*The anything-goes thread!!!!!*"

*Please note that we have attached the rules at the bottom of this post, by clicking on the tick box means you have agreed to the terms of this post. Any posts that break these rules will be removed, post with causation.


----------



## Dim7

Posts articles you haven't bothered to read nor ever intend to


----------



## Dr Johnson

Concerto for Black Pudding and Walk-in Freezer.


----------



## Taplow

Dr Johnson said:


> Concerto for Black Pudding and Walk-in Freezer.


Tickets cost £7.95 per kg. This concerto is the "perfect accompaniment for a fried breakfast".


----------



## Guest

Divertimento for Trumpet, Cello and Dugong.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Dugong Aria & Sashimi


----------



## Guest

Best recording of 24 Polonaises for Prepared Dugong?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

My Duhing Wants to Kill Your Mama


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Best bad spelling for Prepared Dugong?


----------



## Guest

Ever get a speeding dugong?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dugong-work for Yuda


----------



## Guest

Let dugongs wander freely and allow them to die a natural death...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Like "leave my dugong alone" you know!


----------



## Guest

Recommend me some HID.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dogen said:


> Recommend me some HID.


Is that "historically informed dugong"?


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is that "historically informed dugong"?


Yes; are you new to classical music?


----------



## Art Rock

A new game: vote for the top 10 reasons why you hate games.


----------



## Dim7

Why isn't Norwegian black metal more popular among the 80+ year old female demographic?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dim7 said:


> Why isn't Norwegian black metal more popular among the 80+ old female demographic?


I have a hard time coming up with a stupid answer. I believe it's only because black metal isn't played much on the radio.


----------



## Pugg

Finally we know what the cat dragged in.


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Why isn't Norwegian black metal more popular among the 80+ old female demographic?


Poor marketing.


----------



## Guest

Box sets you listened to during lunch.


----------



## Guest

Cars of last Tuesday.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hot Rats of last Tuesday


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Get drunk on a sunday and be ready for work monday morning.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Get drunk on a Monday straight thru to Sunday.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yes, why not...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Yes, why not...


I'm still on holidays here lol


----------



## Pugg

Complaining about anything and anyone and still coming back.


----------



## Guest

Music that frightens you.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Music that gives you a movement.


----------



## Dim7

Are you still bitter about the Christmas presents you got as a five year old?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Favorite Moderators Game (Selection Phase)


----------



## Taplow

Good Beer and Classical Music Pairings


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> Good Beer and Classical Music Pairings


Hey, that sounds like a damn good idea!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Milliseconds in music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Turnip surprise!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Threads that never gained traction--List them here (but please no links) with the pitifully small number of posts they engendered.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Actual Stupid Threads. List stupid threads you have seen here or elsewhere.


----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> Actual Stupid Threads. List stupid threads you have seen here or elsewhere.


That would break the server.


----------



## JeffD

Fritz Kobus said:


> Actual Stupid Threads. List stupid threads you have seen here or elsewhere.


With the inevitable follow on of a knockout game for favorite Actual Stupid Threads.


----------



## IamTim

How to transpose Vivaldi's 'The Four Seasons' for a Jug Band


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> Actual Stupid Threads. List stupid threads you have seen here or elsewhere.


Dig up the old one, specially the last part.


----------



## Guest

A thread for being coherent.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

dogen said:


> That would break the server.


Love 15

............................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pat Fairlea said:


> Love 15
> 
> ............................


I think I luckily don't know what that is


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I think I luckily don't know what that is


Maybe Pat's refereeing a tennis match?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> Maybe Pat's refereeing a tennis match?


Damn, thats all I got on TV here at present- although I think they might melt today


----------



## Roger Knox

Adequately-Recognized Visigoth Composers.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite Triangle player


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your favourite Triangle player


How about this guy. High annoyance factor to this "music."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Too much use of the sustain pedal I think


----------



## Pugg

Where were you today at 06:27:33 AM


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Where were you today at 06:27:33 AM


Sawing logs!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Snork! Post your wife/husbands recording of you snoring...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Snork! Post your wife/husbands recording of you snoring...


And then we will evaluate what famous composer you snore like.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Post your favorite acid operas.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Tommy................................


----------



## Art Rock

The TRUTH behind Screaming Music...


----------



## Guest

The DECEPTION behind Palm du Nordt...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> The DECEPTION behind Palm du Nordt...


Has that got anything to do with palm oil


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Has that got anything to do with palm oil


Are you being smutty again?


----------



## Dim7

My SUBJECTIVE OPINION on ice cream flavors - Finally revealed!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> Are you being smutty again?


Ice cream / palm oil what are you guys doing to me .........


----------



## Phil loves classical

Is early Pink Floyd proto-prog, or prog?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Recommend me some good blues albums by Pink Floyd.


----------



## David OByrne

Did Pink Floyd ever write ANY music at all?


----------



## Pugg

Can one have two names on this forum?


----------



## Dim7

What unpleasant things are you currently trying to keep off your mind?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Watch icicles form.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Prog,Psych,Rock,Folk versions of Barry Manilow songs.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Prog,Psych,Rock,Folk versions of Barry Manilow songs.


Don't forget DISCO!


----------



## LezLee

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Don't forget DISCO!


........and grunge, garage, house, heavy metal.......


----------



## Guest

Profane music; what have you been abominating to lately?


----------



## Guest

Ideas for Stupid People


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dogen said:


> Profane music; what have you been abominating to lately?


Yes, thank-you very much!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dogen said:


> Ideas for Stupid People


Just watch "Jack-***"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Don't forget DISCO!


Disco. Ha! In my late teens I was a card carrying member of DREAD, which was a club the local rock radio station started. DREAD stands for Detroit Rockers Engaged in the Abolition of Disco! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ideals for Stupid Presidents


----------



## Pugg

Are moaners always moaning?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Are moaners always moaning?


----------



## Guest

Ideas for Stewed Prunes


----------



## Pat Fairlea

dogen said:


> Maybe Pat's refereeing a tennis match?


Precisely.

New balls please.


----------



## Guest

Confusing Conjugations.


----------



## Totenfeier

For grammar nerds only: Correct Copulative Verbs for Proper Oral Intercourse in Social Situations

(What? You're not a grammar nerd?)


----------



## Guest

Totenfeier said:


> For grammar nerds only: Correct Copulative Verbs for Proper Oral Intercourse in Social Situations
> 
> (What? You're not a grammar nerd?)


I don't _think_ that's infractable.


----------



## Totenfeier

dogen said:


> I don't _think_ that's infractable.
> 
> :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

classical composers that were covered in margarine & spam and had a heavy limp (serious post only please)


----------



## Guest

Poll

Which Pointless Composer Wrote the Most Vacuous Music?


----------



## Scopitone

dogen said:


> Helpful (Sticky) Thread for Newbies:
> 
> Recommended for Your Ignore List (Part 1)


#Fail

This thread idea is imminently useful and not remotely "stupid".


----------



## Scopitone

Helpful (Sticky) Thread for Newbies:

How to Use Ellipses when you Really Mean Colon or Hyphen


----------



## Scopitone

Game: Your Top 10 Pianist Hairstyles

Rules:

1. First to 100 wins.
2. You get 100 points to apply to your favorite hairstyle from the list. 
3. You must give all 100 points to Evgeny Kissin.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Scopitone said:


> Game: Your Top 10 Pianist Hairstyles
> 
> Rules:
> 
> 1. First to 100 wins.
> 2. You get 100 points to apply to your favorite hairstyle from the list.
> 3. You must give all 100 points to Evgeny Kissin.


First nomination:


----------



## Pugg

Scopitone said:


> Game: Your Top 10 Pianist Hairstyles
> 
> Rules:
> 
> 1. First to 100 wins.
> 2. You get 100 points to apply to your favorite hairstyle from the list.
> 3. You must give all 100 points to Evgeny Kissin.


Is he holding you hostage to say this? :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What are your 100 favorite composers from Mongolia?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Borats brother from another mother


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Stinking Magic of: A really cr*p band from the 70's, 80's or 90's


----------



## Guest

How do the numerals in Estonian work?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Favorite 300th Symphony Game--Selection Phase


----------



## IamTim

Ozzy Osborn talks Bach


----------



## SixFootScowl

What are some good orchestral versions of Michael Jackson songs?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You will never want to guess the answer to the post......


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> What are some good orchestral versions of Michael Jackson songs?


Try André Rieu


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Double jeopardy


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Try André Rieu


__________


----------



## Guest

*Site Feedback & Technical Support *

It's very tedious endlessly posting stuff in Current Listening, especially with the album cover image bit. Does anyone use a plug-in that generates appropriate daily random posts, to free up time for the rest of the forum? Thanks. :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In Print classical recordings you want out of Print


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sex Pistols from a classical perspective


----------



## SixFootScowl

*What Opera Would You Like To Send Into Outer Space*--not to communicate to any supposed beings, but to get rid of the thing. We are talking all recordings, all scores, and any conductors or others who may have the pesky thing memorized. I am talking rid the world of it. Is there really an opera that is that bad?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Its all bad


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who said: "On account of you, I nearly heard the opera" ?
hint: I haven't read the book, but I've seen all their movies.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Ozzy Osborne


----------



## Taplow

_Current listening on 8-Track and Wire Recorder_


----------



## Guest

Current Listening - Nothing Goes


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Ozzy Osborne


If Ozzy wrote an opera, that one I could send to outer space.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Shostakovich: intentionally ugly or just bad hair cut?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Would you class "Moon River" as being Prog?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Strange Magic of: Some Lame *rse Mid West American band


----------



## Pugg

Is being rude your first or second nature.


----------



## Guest

How long have you worked for Cosy Bear?


----------



## Guest

Are Classical Music lovers more vacuous than others?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Brahms and Lust.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Do classical listeners smoke less pot than others?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Do classical listeners smoke less pot than others?


Yes, because I don't smoke pot.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How many pot-smoking classical listeners does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


----------



## Taplow

Dr Johnson said:


> Brahms and Lust.


The composer Johannes Brahms
Oft had Schumann's wife Clara in arms
When Robert weren't there
He'd grab her lush pair
Of breasts in his huge, sweaty palms.

*Posted purely in fun


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Yes, because I don't smoke pot.


That is a LOT less! Good for you. I don't smoke the stuff either.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How many pot-smoking classical listeners does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


As many as it takes to load a vinyl LP onto a turntable. It is assumed that pot-heads are also vinyl junkies.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Confession thread: How much pot have you smoked in your life, when did you start, when did you quit, did you ever sell the stuff to support habit?


----------



## Guest

Poll:
Global Warming

Which cities do you want to sink beneath the rising oceans first? (Choose no more than 3)


----------



## Art Rock

Do you like Elgar's Enema Variations?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> Do you like Elgar's Enema Variations?


Sometimes they are very relieving!


----------



## Dim7

Okay-ish words


----------



## LezLee

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How many pot-smoking classical listeners does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


There's not much room to do anything in a lightbulb


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> Confession thread: How much pot have you smoked in your life, when did you start, when did you quit, did you ever sell the stuff to support habit?


None, never touched that stuff, nor any bad smoking habits for that matter.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Not even the passive variety


----------



## Dr Johnson

Fritz Kobus said:


> Confession thread: How much pot have you smoked in your life, when did you start, when did you quit, did you ever sell the stuff to support habit?


Look, man, I'm just skinning up right now. I'll get back to you in a while.

Er, what, like, was the question again?


----------



## Guest

God I'm hungry. ..


----------



## Guest

What is your opinion?


----------



## Dr Johnson

What about, man?


----------



## Roger Knox

Dr Johnson said:


> What about, man?


Something like, uh . . . I think . . . maybe, did I ever sell out . . . to support my music habit?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Do classical music listeners eat more vegetables?


----------



## Dim7

Correlation between musical taste and body odour


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dim7 said:


> Correlation between musical taste and body odour


That could be a STRONG correlation!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How many onions do you eat while listening to a ring cycle


----------



## Totenfeier

Compositions Lite - For Busy People On the Go Who Are Watching Their Classical Intake: A Third Fewer Notes than the Regular Composition, With Only Half the Orchestration!


----------



## Roger Knox

Totenfeier said:


> A Third Fewer Notes than the Regular Composition, With Only Half the Orchestration!


_and_ What Would You Save if Musicians Weren't Paid for Rests?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How many onions do you eat while listening to a ring cycle


Depends on the batter!


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Do classical music listeners eat more vegetables?


Classical music listeners don't need to eat more vegetables, because if you stay still long enough they'll grow on you.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven: intentionally dead?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Which disco-hits would you like to hear in a metal version?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Classical music listeners don't need to eat more vegetables, because if you stay still long enough they'll grow on you.


But if you stay still long enough, you will need the vegetables to produce [a] movement.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What to do when your favorite composer is dead?


----------



## Dim7

Laws of logic to trash


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Xenakis as a female composer.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Morton Feldman Vs anxiolytics, a comparative analysis.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Bodily noises as noise music for children.


----------



## Guest

Terminator vs Predator vs Copyright Troll


(Winner to play Alien)


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> But if you stay still long enough, you will need the vegetables to produce [a] movement.


Agreed. But if classical music listeners eat the vegetables, that will just leave space for the music they like to grow on them.


----------



## Guest

*Sticky:* Compilation of Non-Copyright Images

#1






​


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tell us why a bad album is bad. Try not to use the word bad or awful ... (Had a "fun argument" on facebook regarding Björk's latest release). "It's just bad and awful"..... :devil:


----------



## Totenfeier

Best Music for Natural Disasters


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What is "the most metal"? Just listening to Exodus, me and my beer \m/ Exodus is pretty metal man!


----------



## Dim7

"Deteriorating the profile of moron" -Dim7


----------



## SixFootScowl

All threads are stupid--agree or disagree? Let's discuss.


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> All threads are stupid--agree or disagree? Let's discuss.


I suggest a poll :angel:


----------



## Guest

Only dead composers are good composers. Agree.


----------



## Dim7

*TC Murder Detective Game*: Assume that the above poster has been murdered by another Talk Classical member. Tell us who would be the most likely murderer and try to provide logical and empirical evidence for the claim.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What's the coldest and hottest unnatural temperature you've been outside?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dim7 said:


> *TC Murder Detective Game*: Assume that the above poster has been murdered by another Talk Classical member. Tell us who would be the most likely murderer and try to provide logical and empirical evidence for the claim.


Is dogen Dead how awful, I think Dim is prime suspect


----------



## Guest

With the candlestick, in the library.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The ghost of dogen walks and types and gives clues


----------



## Guest

Actually, I feel a bit better now.


----------



## Dim7

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is dogen Dead how awful, I think Dim is prime suspect


As the post above this post of yours is your post too, you should have assumed yourself dead...


----------



## LezLee

dogen said:


> Only dead composers are good composers. Agree.


You mean when they're decomposing?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> *TC Murder Detective Game*: Assume that the above poster has been murdered by another Talk Classical member. Tell us who would be the most likely murderer and try to provide logical and empirical evidence for the claim.


Almost like Cluedo in fact?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dim7 said:


> As the post above this post of yours is your post too, you should have assumed yourself dead...


Oh *****, I knew I felt different this morning- so am I to assume it was the salmon mousse................should have gone to that party


----------



## SixFootScowl

Let's see if for April 1st the Moderators will make it so when someone posts to a thread it randomly goes instead to some other thread. Then we who are in on the secret will sit back and watch the chaos. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

My favorite is Beethoven's ninth


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ultimate Poll final resultsl - Best Composer Ever!

a) Varese
b) Varese
c) Varese


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Right down there in father of electronic land!


----------



## Guest

Motherwell v. Hamilton Academical


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Actually, I feel a bit better now.


Actually... you're really not, Brian...






Just stopped by to wish Itullian the best within his "prayer" request thread but couldn't leave without one last bit of cheerful high-spirited nonsense... and so I present you with this...

Looking forward to the creation of a new thread - "Dogen is now Dogen's Ghost" or perhaps - "Dogen is now The Ghost of Dogen"... your name, your choice, eh?... either way you'll need a different avatar to reflect your new status as "spectral entity"...

And I offer the following advice as a public service to the members of this forum which I nicked from an article entitled "How to Get Rid of a Ghost"... just in case Dogen becomes even more of a nuisance when deceased than he was when living...

*To Do:
*
The easiest way to get rid of a ghost is to simply ask it to leave. Use a firm voice and tell the ghost exactly what you want and why. You might say something like this: "Brian, this is my forum and it bothers me when you are around all the time. Would you please leave?"

Remember, the physical world is your domain and ghosts rarely have any power in the physical world.... but since ghosts rarely if ever actually sign the ToS they can quickly become aggressively argumentative as they are no longer restricted from not being polite and respectful...

Ghosts don't always know that they are dead (see above statement in which "the Ghost of Dogen" claims to be "feeling a bit better"....

You may have to explain to them that they are dead, that they no longer belong in the physical world and will be better off if they move either toward the light or leave the main forum and go back to haunting the netherworld known as "Groups".... How prescient of Brian to start a group entitled "The Spirit of ... ", eh?... Now it's both "literally" and "figuratively" the "Spirit of..."

Sometimes you may have to ask what the spirit wants...other than amusing himself with the kind of sly English drollery that rivals that of even Dr. Johnson himself... This is often the case with someone who has recently passed over who may be attempting to communicate to you about something... even though that "something" is rarely if ever anything other than some self-amusing bit of sly English drollery that rivals that of even Dr.Johnson himself... Afterwards, they are happy to leave.... but I wouldn't quite count on it... for we all know that Dogen is a law unto himself...

Use your imagination to "see" loved ones, angels, guides, or moderators coming to
take them to the light.

*DO NOT:
*

When telling the ghost to "go away", do not yell or sound angry.... this just makes the ghost laugh as they find this kind of behaviour hilarious...

Do not give the spirit recognition by talking about it in your post, thread, or forum, or maybe avoid talking about it all together except in "Groups".... This provides the spirit with energy, making it more powerful.... and if you've ever read "The Spirit of ..." in "Groups" you'll quickly understand why that's not a particularly brilliant idea...

Try not to show fear. It is your forum and the spirit can generally do you no harm... but you may occasionally be the victim of a "scathing remark" or a "derisive comment" which can make you look foolish and causes the other forum members to laugh out loud...

Fear can also provide the spirit with energy.... but he prefers to start off his morning with the traditional English breakfast - (cereals, porridge or stewed prunes, melon, yogurt, boiled eggs or bacon and eggs, grilled fish, sausages, grilled or fried mushrooms or tomatoes with fried bread, followed by toasted bread and marmalade and tea or coffee...)...after consuming said English breakfast the spirit generally is too stuffed to be of much bother as he needs to have a bit of a "lie down" after such prodigious consumption of artery-clogging foodstuffs ... but as soon as he gets hungry he will once again be his usual cranky self and will resume haunting the forum...

*DO NOT -*

Use Ouija boards, Tarot cards, séances, or witchcraft when dealing with anything that is supernatural. These items may actually increase spiritual activity and/or "open doors" that invite demonic and other unwanted spirits which is richly ironic in that they're quite happy to invite demons and other unwanted spirits to join their "Invitation Only" group but apparently draw the line at Canadians of all people....

Glad to provide this much needed public service... and now to return to that which I was doing before being so rudely interrupted...

Final tally: one prayer request answered, one admonishment administered, and one last bit of high-spirited cheerful nonsense... and with that allow me to bid you "adieu"...


----------



## Roger Knox

*Another Idea*

Best way for curing hemiolas.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The thread that focus on members rather than post content, just for the members that wish to partake in that kind of thing.

How many posts would it last - 1 page or 20..........


----------



## Guest

Maasai, register here!


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Maasai, register here!


Not really one of your brighter ideas, Brian...

Perhaps "Maasai, register _elsewhere_" may have been more appropriate, eh?







Just occurred to me that I've posted nearly two hundred times without actually writing anything even remotely related to music and so I decided to rectify that glaring omission with this _final post_ which features that all-too-rare combination of classic British men's choral singing with crazed Zulu war chanting whilst banging spears upon shields culminating in one of the fiercest rugby scrums ever filmed...

Perhaps there may actually be a fairly plausible reason why it's known as "Great" Britain after all, eh?...:tiphat:

Best line in the movie..."Well...they've got a very good bass section, mind...but no top tenors that's for sure..."

Leaving Ottawa for Montreal... then Quebec City...then "somewhere in Canada that is not Ottawa, Montreal, or Quebec City" and thus it is only appropriate to wish you all a somewhat fond and ever-so-slightly insincere "adieu"...


----------



## Guest

The Contentless Post: Beyond Structuralism and Hermeneutics.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The rant and rave thread: Vent your spleen and spew your bile here.


----------



## Pugg

Why do you buy CD'S?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Why do you buy CD'S?


Why do we even get off the internet except to eat, sleep and pee?


----------



## JeffD

Stupid Thread Idea:

Should classical music be considered a form of classical music?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What is not music, explain?


----------



## Roger Knox

dogen said:


> The Contentless Post: Beyond Structuralism and Hermeneutics.


With detours through post-structuralism and deconstruction, will we be shedding content as we go? Or will we remain undefiled, as it were, by any content at all because there was none to start with?


----------



## Guest

Roger Knox said:


> With detours through post-structuralism and deconstruction, will we be shedding content as we go? Or will we remain undefiled, as it were, by any content at all because there was none to start with?


Clearly that is an issue to be decided upon.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> The rant and rave thread: Vent your spleen and spew your bile here.


Like Beethoven in his _Rage Over the Tossed Potty_?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What is not music, explain?


Information is not knowledge.
Knowledge is not wisdom.
Wisdom is not truth.
Truth is not beauty.
Beauty is not love.
Love is not music.
Music is THE BEST
...see, there!
LOVE IS NOT MUSIC...could even Frank Zappa be wrong? Love should be the best...


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What is not music, explain?


In the broadest description any sound that someone finds pleasing is music, but then Cage had to come along and because of 4'33" now ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING is supposedly music!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Like Beethoven in his _Rage Over the Tossed Potty_?


Ah, ha ha ha ha, so that's what it is. I guess the standards of the day made him disguise the real action as a lost penny. Oh ha ha, if only there was video for You Tube back then.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The best band you never heard in your life


----------



## SixFootScowl

Favorite Nazi punk bands.


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> Why do we even get off the internet except to eat, sleep and pee?


Why can't we all do that at the same time?


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Why can't we all do that at the same time?


what we don't do this now:clap:


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> what we don't do this now:clap:


The red part I mean, can you sleep and p# at once?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Why can't we all do that at the same time?


I was informed by a co-worker that all these can be contracted, food delivery and waste hauling, so that we really don't have to get off the internet.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How fast can you play Smoke on the Water?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How fast can you play Smoke on the Water?


There's a challenge! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hey question from a newbie! What is the BPM of Opus clavicembalisticum?


----------



## Taplow

Mozart's solo sonatas for steam calliope.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why do we need threads? Can't we just have one big wide open forum where we all talk together? Threads contribute to exclusiveness and I don't want anyone to feel left out because, for example, they don't know anything about the repeat structures in Sibelius' works.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yes! WHY? Without threads we're all naked...That's so natural too  I wouldn't have to say anything about harmony, just look at my body!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dogen said:


> Hey question from a newbie! What is the BPM of Opus clavicembalisticum?


You're lucky newbie, it's 1.


----------



## Roger Knox

Pugg said:


> Why do you buy CD'S?


Because they sound better than mp3's.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How fast can you play Smoke on the Water?


Two or four handed?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Does anyone know of a recording of the Cage 4'33" version of Smoke on the Water?


As an aside: Smoke on the Water is a very cool song because it mentions Frank Zappa and the Mothers!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Does anyone know of a recording of the Cage 4'33" version of Smoke on the Water?
> 
> As an aside: Smoke on the Water is a very cool song because it mentions Frank Zappa and the Mothers!


Only heard the afterski version, I think, but don't remember.


----------



## Dim7

Moronically Stupid Inanities


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Two or four handed?


Can you play 4 handed? :tiphat:thats so metal!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Does anyone know of a recording of the Cage 4'33" version of Smoke on the Water?
> 
> As an aside: Smoke on the Water is a very cool song because it mentions Frank Zappa and the Mothers!


I think its got a flare gun in it but is only available on reel to reel


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Can you play 4 handed? :tiphat:thats so metal!


Yeah. the Triangle is so metal.........


----------



## Taplow

The flute is a heavy metal instrument.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Taplow said:


> The flute is a heavy metal instrument.


Flutallica is my favorite band!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How to make peace. Even when the clarinets play :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

AHAHAHA! Napalm Death thread! Love it! Ask Barney


----------



## Guest

Rhythm of the day


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> Rhythm of the day


7/8


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ideas for how to stupefy non-stupid threads.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do not go gentle into that stupefy...Can you say that?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do not go gentle into that stupefy...Can you say that?


I tried, but it's stupefying!


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Does anyone know of a recording of the Cage 4'33" version of Smoke on the Water?


Cage covered a lot of songs in his own distinctive style. But the recordings are a wash . . .


----------



## Dim7

Pay for me please


----------



## Dim7

Male Composers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sadomasochistic composers


----------



## Roger Knox

Confronting Your Prejudice and Journeying into Your Love Space You Know That's There Already for Cage's 4'32"


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Why do we need threads? Can't we just have one big wide open forum where we all talk together?


Since watching Terry Zwigoff's movies beginning with _Ghost World_ I've developed a keen nose for vague fatuous rhetoric that assumes it is on much a higher moral plane. Indeed why can't everything be big and wide and open, especially on TalkClassical? And I will from now on be much more sensitive to the needs of people wearing tinfoil hats who think the world is run by alien lizards.


----------



## Guest

Roger Knox said:


> Confronting Your Prejudice and Journeying into Your Love Space You Know That's There Already for Cage's 4'32"


Hey, the last second of that piece is my favourite.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mock not the octopus.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What does Sebastian Fagerlund, Holly Cole and Napalm Death have in common?


----------



## Roger Knox

dogen said:


> Hey, the last second of that piece is my favourite.


Your post gave me an idea! A new piece with the working title _273 Days_. (273 is the number of seconds in _4'33"_.) You tick off each day on a calendar till reaching the total of 237 -- then the piece is over! Each day is treated equally.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

so that would be 723 days of bliss


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> so that would be 723 days of bliss


I suppose so. After all, they say "Ignorance is bliss."


----------



## Dim7

*Subtle Toadying: The Indirect Compliment*

How do we stop people making comments that are not directly complimenting anyone but indirectly have a flattering implication for another forum member? Cryptic and ambiguous though it may be it can still be very nauseating.


----------



## Totenfeier

Did John Cage plan any additional movements for 4'33", such as a mellow andante at 32'18", an impudent Scherzo at 2'02", and a rousing, crowd-pleasing finale at 15'24"?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What is "child's music"? I listened to Mozart, Bach, Schubert and Beethoven when I was 7. Now that I'm 47, I listen to Black Sabbath, Judas Priest and Napalm Death...They're all from Birmingham actually! Flip your wig


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is there a world record for playing Tom Dooley? I think it's a good/stupid idea that as many guitarists as humanly possible play Tom Dooley for as long a time possible. F.ex. fill my city's town square with 8500 guitarists...day and night...  A new era: Before and after Tom Dooley.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is there a world record for playing Tom Dooley? I think it's a good/stupid idea that as many guitarists as humanly possible play Tom Dooley for as long a time possible. F.ex. fill my city's town square with 8500 guitarists...day and night...  A new era: Before and after Tom Dooley.


I'd like to see the world record for pole sitting broken by a guy who at the same time is setting a world record for playing Tom Dooley.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> I'd like to see the world record for pole sitting broken by a guy who at the same time is setting a world record for playing Tom Dooley.


He could be juggling flutes at the same time also


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> He could be juggling flutes at the same time also


Right! Forgot about that part.


----------



## Guest

*Poll*

Which pill did you swallow?

> Blue

> Red


----------



## Taplow

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What is "child's music"? I listened to Mozart, Bach, Schubert and Beethoven when I was 7. Now that I'm 47, I listen to Black Sabbath, Judas Priest and Napalm Death...They're all from Birmingham actually! Flip your wig


I never realized Mozart, Bach, Schubert and Beethoven were from Birmingham! Learn something new every day.


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> I never realized Mozart, Bach, Schubert and Beethoven were from Birmingham! Learn something new every day.


Tchaikovsky was born in Edgbaston.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Tchaikovsky was born in Edgbaston.


Really?

Are you sure you haven't taken the red pill instead of the blue one?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

dogen said:


> Tchaikovsky was born in Edgbaston.


Delius was born in Bradford, so yes, why not?


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Really?
> 
> Are you sure you haven't taken the red pill instead of the blue one?


Well he left when he was quite young but it was corroborated by Mussorgsky (who lived in the house opposite). Although, of course, Modest was a _big_ fan of Worthington's White Shield.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Indeed.

"One pill makes you smaller and the other makes you believe that Tchaikovsky was born in Edgbaston."

As Grace Slick so nearly sang.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Things to do in your underwear after a long day (from 07.45-02.00) in the name of your schools 20th anniversary: Hey, I'm drinking whisky!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Proposed funding of arts elimination


----------



## hpowders

Is hpowders ripe for re-discovery?

Koal-ity posts only, please!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Boost your post count by posting in Ideas for Stupid Threads. Unless one is stupid, they should be able to think of many stupid thread ideas. And if one is stupid, then the stupid thread ideas will come naturally. So there is no excuse for those who want to boost their thread count.

EDIT: Oh ha ha, I was just informed we get no post count for posting stupid thread ideas. Now that is stupid!


----------



## hpowders

EHarmony.com: Latest Match:

Hitler und Wagner!!

So, it actually does werk!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> EHarmony.com: Latest Match:
> 
> Hitler und Wagner!!
> 
> So, it actually does werk!!!


wow, you just need to work Cage into this somehow and your on a winner!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

When is _Medieval _Evil when there is too many roses


----------



## Guest

Posts (in duplicate) that you regret.


----------



## Guest

Posts (in duplicate) that you don't regret.


----------



## hpowders

TC Riddle Section:

Name a chatroom organization in which one can take a 2 month sabbatical, come back, post 17 times and at the end of the day have a LOWER post count than before you came back.

Fairytales can come true...it can happen 2 u.....


----------



## hpowders

In honor/honour of my favorite web chat room, I am naming my first born son:

Mal Funxon Hpowders


----------



## hpowders

TC Complaint Department:

I have wet socks which dry faster than TC ever gets fixed!!!


----------



## Guest

*Site Feedback & Technical Support*

I can still see eugeneonagain's posts?


----------



## hpowders

TC Complaint Department:

You call this fixed? Well, now I can read all my posts. Unacceptable! I cannot in all earnestness belong to an organization that would have me as a Member.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Crazy party thread: How many non-alcoholic beers can you drink?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Proposed funding of Operas elimination*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Proposed funding of Trump-et elimination*


----------



## hpowders

Poll:

Which do U favor/favour?

1. TC during a complete/compleat breakdown

2. TC functioning normally

3. Dealing with people face to face, the old-fashioned way


----------



## hpowders

TC Help Department:

Help urgently needed!!!

I dropped 10 bitcoins and I can't find where they went!! PM me if they turn up. Thanx!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cheese: From goat cheese to cheese doodles. How do they do it?


----------



## Capeditiea

Topic: this site just keeps getting better.


----------



## Capeditiea

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ideas for Stupid Threads?
> 
> Poll: Do you enjoy Classical music?
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. No


LOL Best one so far


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> How can a singer who's been dead for 40 years be releasing a NEW box set?
> 
> Just askin'. Emotionally charged comments completely unwelcome.


O that is easy. Necromancy. *nods,


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> Poll:
> Global Warming
> 
> Which cities do you want to sink beneath the rising oceans first? (Choose no more than 3)


1. Omaha Nebraska.


----------



## Capeditiea

What was the name of that one composer who did that one song duh-duh-duh-duuun? has he done any new works? (Youtube videos only please)


---edited because i used an incorrect letter.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Poll: Ideas for improving this website? (Multiple Choice)

1. Contribute useful information

2. Don't argue

3. Leave the site

4. Develop a competing site

5. Flush the toilet


----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> Poll: Ideas for improving this website?
> 
> 1. Contribute useful information
> 
> 2. Don't argue
> 
> 3. Leave the site
> 
> 4. Develop a competing site
> 
> 5. Flush the toilet


Can we pick more than one?


----------



## Guest

Progressive Rock - The Girl Groups


----------



## Guest

Frog Rock - The French Connection


----------



## Guest

How long does it take for the members from the UK to forgive someone for using a signature which insults everyone from the UK even though what's offensive to someone in the UK is hilarious to someone in Canada?

...assuming of course that the signature can ever be expected to appear reliably...

Let's just say that someone chose... oh... say.... "If I were Britannia I'd waive the rules... and really just what is so "Great" about Britain? for example...

Let's test it out, shall we?

Australians? - "It's a real hoot, eh?"

New Zealanders? - "It's a real hoot, eh?"

South Africans? - "It's a real hoot, eh?"

Canadians? - "It's a real hoot, eh?"

Americans? - "It's a real hoot, eh?"

Frogs? - "It's a real hoot, eh?" - (calling them "frogs" is still cool, right?)

Members from the UK? -

".................................................. .................................................." (That's the sound of silence for those too dense (or "thick" as my UK friends would say) to get the joke...

Followed by their pointedly refusing to click the "Like" button on any of my posts... which is really kind of small-minded when you come to think of it especially from a country that gave us Cheryl Cole -






and singlehandedly managed to win not one but two wars the loss of which would have left the rest of us speaking German... which I personally would find somewhat difficult as I'm fairly certain that I don't actually speak the language...


----------



## Guest

Literally the only reason in the world that you would ever want to watch newscasts whilst in France...






If you could somehow find a way to get everyone who is French except Melissa Theuriau out of France and leave everyone who wasn't actually French I would probably consider vacationing there...


----------



## SixFootScowl

dogen said:


> Can we pick more than one?


Nope. If you choose any of 1 - 4 then you are not allowed to flush the toilet. So I suggest you take this poll when you are at someone else's house. :lol:

Anyway, I fixed it in the original post. Thanks for the suggestion/request.


----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> Nope. If you choose any of 1 - 4 then you are not allowed to flush the toilet. So I suggest you take this poll when you are at someone else's house. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I fixed it in the original post. Thanks for the suggestion/request.


Who cares. You forgot that.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> Topic: this site just keeps getting better.


It's a site for sore eyes.


----------



## hpowders

TC Scholarly Research Section:

Announcement: PhD candidate doing important reincarnation research project:

Looking for credible experiences of TC posters who have been to any Beethoven piano recitals performed by Beethoven from 1792-1798.

Two bitcoin for credible encounters.


----------



## Capeditiea

*raises hand, i have!


----------



## hpowders

Your 310 favorite/favourite symphonies.


----------



## hpowders

Why don't I ever see any cellos in marching bands? The sound doesn't carry?


----------



## hpowders

Newbie to CM here:

Can I listen to early Beethoven at, say 11 PM? I just want to get it right!!

I have many more interesting questions.


----------



## Capeditiea

Topic: Stupid Thread Discussions. 

Post #1 
This is a place where we can have stupid thread discussions with out anyone realizing that we are currently seeking members for our super secret society heroes home for only respectable performers engulfing through enough simple symphony and kissing experience... or SSSHHFORPETESSAKE for short.


----------



## Capeditiea

I am thinking of getting a haircut, should i go for Mahler, Beethoven, or should i just let it grow out and get it like bach's? (or any other suggestions are fine)


----------



## laurie

Capeditiea said:


> I am thinking of getting a haircut, should i go for Mahler, Beethoven, or should i just let it grow out and get it like bach's? (or any other suggestions are fine)


I like composer David Popper's style ....


----------



## Guest

Genghis Khan and Federico Mompou.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Does the thread title mean the ideas make the threads stupid, or the threads are already stupid but these ideas are to make them better (ie. An idea for stupid threads: close them)? The old Stupid Thread Ideas seemed a little more clear to me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Poll: Ideas for improving this website? (Multiple Choice)
> 
> 1. Contribute useful information
> 
> 2. Don't argue
> 
> 3. Leave the site
> 
> 4. Develop a competing site
> 
> 5. Flush the toilet


Is that a half flush or a full flush?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Fritz Kobus said:


> Poll: Ideas for improving this website? (Multiple Choice)
> 
> 1. Contribute useful information
> 
> 2. Don't argue
> 
> 3. Leave the site
> 
> 4. Develop a competing site
> 
> 5. Flush the toilet


options 3 to 5 all sound the same to me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Has anyone ever had nightmares related to opera?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Has anyone ever had nightmares related to opera?


does space opera count?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> does space opera count?


Is that like Pigs in Space?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is that like Pigs in Space?


i am not sure... 
But like a few of H.P. Lovecraft's works.

i mean the elder ones are from saturn right? ...and the H.P. Lovecraft Historical Society did a few musicals based off his works. like Dreams in the Witch House: A Lovecraftian Rock Opera

o wait... that is a rock opera...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> i am not sure...
> But like a few of H.P. Lovecraft's works.
> 
> i mean the elder ones are from saturn right? ...and the H.P. Lovecraft Historical Society did a few musicals based off his works. like Dreams in the Witch House: A Lovecraftian Rock Opera
> 
> o wait... that is a rock opera...


I was thinking of the Muppets


----------



## Capeditiea

*nods, if you include this about 2 decades ago i would probably end up saying yes. 
:3 but since i have had a few Lovecraftian nightmares... everything else seems a bit like the perverbial heaven. 


to continue to original topic
What do you think of my Opera Voice?

Post #1 
(link to mp3)
Now be nice, my feelings get hurt easily and i will cry. No haters please.

Post #2 
It scares me

Post #5 (next morning from same poster as #2) 
I had a nightmare.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your Favorite Chamber Works for Large Orchestra (Game 1)


----------



## Capeditiea

Does Trump play the Trumpet?


----------



## Capeditiea

What is your favourite Bach Symphony?


----------



## Capeditiea

Today's Composers: Here is my first symphony

Post #1
(link to symphony's first movement...)

Post #2
(link to symphony's second movement...)

Post #3
(link to symphony's third movement...) 

Post #4
(link to symphony's fourth movement...) 

Post #5
(link to video explaining various attributes of the symphony.) 

Post #6
(photo of said composer with an anime waifu.)
OHAIYO! 
this is my symphony desu, 

O, i am just sitting here with my waifu, isn't she pretty?
listening to this amazing symphony with her... she really likes it, you will too.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> Today's Composers: Here is my first symphony
> 
> Post #1
> (link to symphony's first movement...)
> 
> Post #2
> (link to symphony's second movement...)
> 
> Post #3
> (link to symphony's third movement...)
> 
> Post #4
> (link to symphony's fourth movement...)
> 
> Post #5
> (link to video explaining various attributes of the symphony.)
> 
> Post #6
> (photo of said composer with an anime waifu.)
> OHAIYO!
> this is my symphony desu,
> 
> O, i am just sitting here with my waifu, isn't she pretty?
> listening to this amazing symphony with her... she really likes it, you will too.


No offense, but this is the worst crap I have ever heard! Don't quit your day job....or your night job either!

Glad to help. Looking forward to your next composition.

N. Corage Mann


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> No offense, but this is the worst crap I have ever heard! Don't quit your day job....or your night job either!
> 
> Glad to help. Looking forward to your next composition.
> 
> N. Corage Mann


*storms rageinly out of the room with waifu. cries, then turns on some (i guess baruto is the current one that we have to watch out for...) baruto...

*comes back in...

YOU MAY TALK CRAP ABOUT ME BUT NOT ABOUT MY WAIFU! BAKA!

...then a self rule 34 occurs.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> Today's Composers: Here is my first symphony
> 
> Post #1
> (link to symphony's first movement...)
> 
> Post #2
> (link to symphony's second movement...)
> 
> Post #3
> (link to symphony's third movement...)
> 
> Post #4
> (link to symphony's fourth movement...)
> 
> Post #5
> (link to video explaining various attributes of the symphony.)
> 
> Post #6
> (photo of said composer with an anime waifu.)
> OHAIYO!
> this is my symphony desu,
> 
> O, i am just sitting here with my waifu, isn't she pretty?
> listening to this amazing symphony with her... she really likes it, you will too.


They certainly are ahead of their time. So ahead that the links aren't even available yet. Have they been born yet?


----------



## Capeditiea

naw, they'll be born in a few decades or so... and somehow have that personality and symphony made in the womb.


----------



## Capeditiea

Newbie here: I feel i might be addicted to music, i might need help.


----------



## Guest

*Poll*

What is your personal best for the number of box sets listened to simultaneously?


----------



## Capeditiea

Suggestions for music on nearly cut my hand off doing the dishes.


---edited to make more sense.


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> *Poll*
> 
> What is your PB for the number of box sets listened to simultaneously?


i am too sleepy to figure out what PB is currently... 
all i can think of is Peanut Butter, Post Box, Phone Booth, and Psychological Baggage...


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> What was the name of that one composer who did that one song duh-duh-duh-duuun? has he done any new works? (Youtube videos only please)


*Duhdig dun Dudhovun*

New Work: _Fuhduhleo_, the sequel to the opera. For the video, am I permitted to crowdfund from TalkClassical members?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Has anyone ever had nightmares related to opera?


Yes. An opera about a very specialized internet chatroom which crashes and burns every day and there's no other place to go.

I had to call customer service and Renee Fleming played the role, singing "There's absolutely Notung I can dooooooooooo to help youuuuuuuuuuuu!"

What a nightmare!!!


----------



## Capeditiea

When you want to read the weather thread and realize that it has a bunch of pages... and you decide "okay it is not the time to get into this... yet."


no this is just a bad idea... 

(i shall leave this to interpritation.)


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> i am too sleepy to figure out what PB is currently...
> all i can think of is Peanut Butter, Post Box, Phone Booth, and Psychological Baggage...


Sorry, sporting thing: Personal Best.


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> Sorry, sporting thing: Personal Best.


XD i never did get too much into sports... anime and music were my replacements, the ones who bullied me in school... we evil, mean jocks that decided to have me run around and do some really strange things for them... they all thought i was strange... well i guess i show them...

my PB of listening to boxed sets simultaniously... 3. (which is not entirely true... i have listened to three albums at once in three rooms... Titanic Soundtrack, Mononoke Hime Soundtrack, and one of the hanson brothers albums...)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> Newbie here: I feel i might be addicted to music, i might need help.


The only help you will get here is to be driven deeper into your music addiction!


----------



## SixFootScowl

dogen said:


> *Poll*
> 
> What is your personal best for the number of box sets listened to simultaneously?


How many Wagner Rings can you listen to simultaneously?


----------



## LezLee

One on each finger?


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> One on each finger?


What about your toes?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Fritz Kobus said:


> What about your toes?


If it's the Ring cycle, my toes will be curling. And not in the Winter Olympics sense.


----------



## The Deacon




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm out of ideas...How stupid is that?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Deacon said:


>


What out doctor Dan Ante (Davros) is after you and lurking in the post a picture of yourself section...........


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am ever amazed at how many more likes I get for posting in this thread than anywhere else.


----------



## hpowders

I can post only once on Current Listening and I would get 75-1001 "likes" just for sneezing. I can't Handel it.

I have 58,500 likes as is....but the ones I genuinely deserved...only 58,231.


----------



## hpowders

Thank you, Pitbull Mix!!!

Post no. 1: My dog's birthday today. Netflixing "Jaws" to celebrate.


----------



## hpowders

So my three candidates for greatest composers ever, are Butt-stehude, Weber and Schmidt.

Do you agree? Looking for some consensus. Friends List open.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Is 4'33" non tonal music?


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am ever amazed at how many more likes I get for posting in this thread than anywhere else.


i feel a dejavu... for some odd reason...


----------



## Capeditiea

A Thread to make your favourite Composers into Magic the Gathering Cards.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Do they come with free gum?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do they come with free gum?


shamefully, in a certain flavour... that i cannot say here...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Which Composer would you Clone?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Which Composer would you Clone?


it would be a tough choice between Mahler or Beethoven


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> it would be a tough choice between Mahler or Beethoven


What if you did a twisted pair DNA version combining both, something like FrankenMahoven


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wagner and his influence on Country and Western music


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

and such C&W classics as _The Ring of Fire, Stand by your Das Liebesverbot and Ghost Riders in the Valkyries_


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What if you did a twisted pair DNA version combining both, something like FrankenMahoven


that or Gustwig van Mahoven


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> that or Gustwig van Mahoven


But could he write a tenth Symphony ?


----------



## Capeditiea

Articles: Gustwig van Mahoven 

Post #1 
Mahoven is a special breed of composers. Yes, we have dug up the sacred graves of Beethoven and Mahler and joined their DNA, and thusly we have created what seems to be the next Epoch of composers. 

Lead Researcher Dr. Eddie Varese has conducted this experiment, and has noted that in the future, he plans on doing the same for Ricarl Wagorff.


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But could he write a tenth Symphony ?


He will attempt to... but accidently make his ninth in D Minor...


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> I can post only once on Current Listening and I would get 75-1001 "likes" just for sneezing. I can't Handel it.
> 
> I have 58,500 likes as is....but the ones I genuinely deserved...only 58,231.


speaking of sneezing... i just did it 5 times. can i get some likes?


----------



## Capeditiea

I think i have been possessed by Mahler...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maybe you're just feeling a little mahler today. Tomorrow you'll be the mahlest of them all, then it fades.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> speaking of sneezing... i just did it 5 times. can i get some likes?


I wish I could give you 5 likes! And if you were to sneeze 10 times, then 10 likes!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Post audio files of yourself (or others) sneezing. (This will be followed by a voting thread for the best sneeze.) Only qualification is you must record it. Existing You Tube sneeze videos don't count.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

We could extend this to all sorts of bodily functions.............................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How wide do you sneeze f.ex. ?


----------



## Capeditiea

Well, i guess i have to leave audacity on record... until i sneeze again.  this could make a trendy thread. 

What are you currently listening to anything goes? 

Top 100 Sneezes of members on TC.


----------



## Capeditiea

Who wants a Pet Pianist

I will clean when i am away from the piano. I would end up playing the piano for 3-5 hours per day... and a lot of it is practicing. You would have to clean me though or tell me i need to be cleaned, you can send me in for cleaning maintainence in your nearest bathroom. The benefits of this would be that if you need a pianist for a piece, you can have your specially self trained pet pianist fill the position. 

email me @ [email protected]_______.___


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> We could extend this to all sorts of bodily functions.............................


Somewhere the mods will draw a line. Like about midway. Nothing below the belt.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> Who wants a Pet Pianist
> 
> I will clean when i am away from the piano. I would end up playing the piano for 3-5 hours per day... and a lot of it is practicing. You would have to clean me though or tell me i need to be cleaned, you can send me in for cleaning maintainence in your nearest bathroom. The benefits of this would be that if you need a pianist for a piece, you can have your specially self trained pet pianist fill the position.
> 
> email me @ [email protected]_______.___


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Yes. An opera about a very specialized internet chatroom which crashes and burns every day and there's no other place to go.
> 
> I had to call customer service and Renee Fleming played the role, singing "There's absolutely Notung I can dooooooooooo to help youuuuuuuuuuuu!"
> 
> What a nightmare!!!


Sounds like instead of customer service you called *SingClassical*. On the other hand, you got to be in an opera with Renee Fleming, and the service was out of this world . . .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bill Cosby and Wagner


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


>


well the pet's name is Capeditiea... but Nora seems to be far cuter... also since discovering her about a month ago, she has successfully become my pet pianist rival. *nods.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Post the smallest three CD sets you own (classical or non-classical)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Post the worst three CD sets you own (and why do you own them).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite instrument for 4'33" performances


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your favourite instrument for 4'33" performances


o that is easy, the banjo.


----------



## hpowders

The Post Deletion Rating Thread:

Rate posts that have been deleted from your post count on the main forum by quality of post and how awful the deletion made you feel. 5 stars-made me want to commit suicide; 4 stars-called my psychiatrist for a Prozac renewal; 3 stars-consulted a clergy person; 2 stars-a momentary disappointment, but quickly recovered; 1 star-no effect-the post stank anyway-they did me a favor/favour by deleting it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What is your cats favorite instrument? I think our cat likes my electric guitar more than my classical.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> The Post Deletion Rating Thread:
> 
> Rate posts that have been deleted from your post count on the main forum by quality of post and how awful the deletion made you feel. 5 stars-made me want to commit suicide; 4 stars-called my psychiatrist for a Prozac renewal; 3 stars-consulted a clergy person; 2 stars-a momentary disappointment, but quickly recovered; 1 star-no effect-the post stank anyway-they did me a favor/favour.


4.5 stars... i don't have a psychiatrist...


----------



## hpowders

The Whether Thread.

Post no.1: Discuss whether you want to post only on the low-risk Community Forum; whether you want to only do game threads; whether you want to leave or remain on TC; whether you wish to dig up Beethoven's remains to check whether his hands could span an octave on pianoforte, etc; You get the idea.

Whether or not you wish to participate is strictly up to you.


----------



## Taplow

Fritz Kobus said:


> Post the worst three CD sets you own (and why do you own them).


The three worst sets of CDs, or the worst 3-CD sets? Language, man! You'd never make a writer.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> The Whether Thread.
> 
> Post no.1: Discuss whether you want to post only on the low-risk Community Forum; whether you want to only do game threads; whether you want to leave or remain on TC; whether you wish to dig up Beethoven's remains to check whether his hands could span an octave on pianoforte, etc; You get the idea.
> 
> Whether or not you wish to participate is strictly up to you.


Dig up Beethoven's remains.  
but for different purposes... necromancy and such.


----------



## Taplow

More Bach than Bytes?


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> Dig up Beethoven's remains.
> but for different purposes... necromancy and such.


I appreciate you being so down to earth with me.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> 4.5 stars... i don't have a psychiatrist...


A competent proctologist will substitute nicely.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> Dig up Beethoven's remains.
> but for different purposes... necromancy and such.


I have someone who may be your perfect match, although this poster hasn't been around these parts since November 22nd, 2017, but who's counting?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Taplow said:


> The three worst sets of CDs, or the worst 3-CD sets? Language, man! You'd never make a writer.


Ha ha that is funny because a main part of my job is writing and my boss highly values my input to the point that he often has me review documents for him. But I never had formal training in writing, got D's in English class all my life, and cannot name many grammatical terms. Worse yet, my wife is a teacher and constantly corrects my language because I did not get phonics as a kid, but grew up in the era of the look-say reading experiment.


----------



## hpowders

Why the silly fractions? A place for you musical math-haters to emote.


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your favourite instrument for 4'33" performances


It is best performed with a chainsaw!


----------



## hpowders

As an audience member, have you (or your member, for that matter) ever been booed at a concert?


----------



## hpowders

Wagner in Montana. Hitler in Louisiana. Discuss.


----------



## hpowders

Would you ever date someone named Scheherezade?


----------



## hpowders

TC cooking section:

What was the eeriest tapioca you ever made?


----------



## hpowders

Short jokes: A newbie complained nobody was posting on the regular forum. I asked him, “did you check all the infraction and banishment threads?” He thanked me.


----------



## hpowders

So which is the better piece by Britten, "Serenade for Tenor Horn and Strings" or the Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings"?


----------



## hpowders

TC Physical Science Section:

Relate your experiences with Ohm's Law as it pertains to Current Listening.


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> As an audience member, have you *(or your member, for that matter*) ever been booed at a concert?


The palette of emoticons is too jejune to adequately respond to this.

Subtle emoticons, now there's an optimistic (if not absolutely stupid) idea for a thread.


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> TC Physical Science Section:
> 
> Relate your experiences with Ohm's Law as it pertains to Current Listening.


I feel a certain resistance to Schumann.


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> A competent proctologist will substitute nicely.


It won't be your psyche they'll be probing.

Just so you know what to expect.


----------



## Dim7

Recommend Underwear For The Previous Poster


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

or from the previous poster if you prefer


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> It won't be your psyche they'll be probing.
> 
> Just so you know what to expect.


Thanks for being Frank with me, Claude.


----------



## Taplow

hpowders said:


> As an audience member, have you (*or your member, for that matter*) ever been booed at a concert?


Yes, but never at a concert.


----------



## hpowders

TC Classified Section:

Specialized GPS for sale useful for determining vocal range.

Bitcoin.

Alexa


----------



## hpowders

Taplow said:


> Yes, but never at a concert.


Try B12 shots.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

hpowders said:


> TC Physical Science Section:
> 
> Relate your experiences with Ohm's Law as it pertains to Current Listening.


Ohm's Law: resistance is futile. Discuss.


----------



## Capeditiea

Choral Music: Your Opinions on H.P. Lovecraft Historical Society's Carol music.

Post #1 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Very_Scary_Solstice


----------



## Capeditiea

...i wouldn't mind a proctologist.


----------



## hpowders

Why I am here on TC

Post no. 1: This is embarrassing. I come up blank. May I call a friend?


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> ...i wouldn't mind a proctologist.


I know a good one. Dr. Scott Tissoo.

Call his assistant, Handi Vipz to make an app't.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> I know a good one. Dr. Scott Tissoo.


:O is he gentle?


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> :O is he gentle?


You won't even notice you are devoid of small intestine.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> You won't even notice you are devoid of small intestine.


:O how did you know my secret (well i guess it is no loger a secret) of being devoid of a small intestine, which was removed by some black market surgeon who was indeed in need of my small intestine whom later gave it to the local cannabal and now i have the local cannabal stalking me?


----------



## Capeditiea

So part of the reason i don't want to become a Senior Member is simply due to the fact... i am not that old... yet. i would feel old if i was a senior member...


----------



## Capeditiea

wait... incorrect thread...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Another future poll


----------



## SixFootScowl

Is there a virtual Ex Lax product for clogged web forums? Would be handy for when you get "Site too busy; try again later" type forum responses. Some software that would purge all superfluous posts from the site--oh wait, there there would not be much left of the site!


----------



## Capeditiea

I know of only one. 
known and fairly well by few. 
watchananimeepisodethentryagainlax


----------



## hpowders

What has completely blown you away?

Post no.1: For me, it's a 0.5 gram of AAA Ethiopian Smack that my mom just brought back with her.

Music? Nothing.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> Is there a virtual Ex Lax product for clogged web forums? Would be handy for when you get "Site too busy; try again later" type forum responses. Some software that would purge all superfluous posts from the site--oh wait, there there would not be much left of the site!


I love when you think creatively....so much better than one more Leonore Overture III post.


----------



## hpowders

TC loneliness Section:

I have 99 TC friends, yet none of them ever call me. Wassup with that?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Ozzie Very SouthWestern Bell (VSOWB) has run out of gumnuts of late- and that's my excuse


----------



## hpowders

HP, why do you post exclusively on Community Forum?

Answer: Because when I wake up next morning, I won't have fewer posts than the evening before.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The Ozzie Very SouthWestern Bell (VSOWB) has run out of gumnuts of late- and that's my excuse


It's okay. Probably $10,000 a minute.


----------



## hpowders

Riddle: How can I get my post count down to 18,799?

Answer: Post once, the night before on the main forum.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Just include Cage, Wagner and Hitler in your posts, in any order should do it.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> TC loneliness Section:
> 
> I have 99 TC friends, yet none of them ever call me. Wassup with that?


They are being held captive by Satan.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> They are being held captive by Satan.


No, that's the other 666 we never talk about


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No, that's the other 666 we never talk about


:O o my. *note to self, never talk about the other 666... it could end me up somewhere else... bound... gagged... and filmed... i shall leave that to the imagination.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite close thread
Poll: Milton Babbitt vs. Britney Spears


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Favourite close thread
> Poll: Milton Babbitt vs. Britney Spears


d*** it, i was gonna smoke first... but now i am 3 pages in...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> d*** it, i was gonna smoke first... but now i am 3 pages in...


I'm up to page 4 - its a killer


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Page 8 now - gosh Taggart's name keeps popping at the bottom of a lot of posts

"Last edited by Taggart; Oct-25-2015 at 17:15."


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Page 8 now - gosh Taggart's name keeps popping at the bottom of a lot of posts
> 
> "Last edited by Taggart; Oct-25-2015 at 17:15."


yeah, minus the countless videos i read everything... taking a few breaks every few pages to see the current activity in another tab. :3


----------



## Roger Knox

Dr Johnson said:


> I feel a certain resistance to Schumann.


A podiatrist might well help ease your resistance. $$$$ later, pick up a cheap orthotic at the drugstore. As for Robert Schumann, could Florestan or Eusebius or both be your problem? Multiple personalities may require multiple counter-transferences; this may require $$$$ too. Ah, forget it ... I'm a Schumannist, others are Chopinists, others prefer classicism to romanticism ... it's a matter of taste. Please be reassured that I do not dress up as a bear and practise Schumannism!


----------



## Guest

Poll: *Favourite Poll Poll Poll*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Did Liszt use Listerine Discuss


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tell us your banjo story.


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Tell us your banjo story.


One fateful day, i was just walking along down the street when right before my eyes, i seen a banjo, i picked it up and started strumming it like there was no tomorrow. and since then.  i was never the same.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> One fateful day, i was just walking along down the street when right before my eyes, i seen a banjo, i picked it up and started strumming it like there was no tomorrow. and since then.  i was never the same.


You got one too


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Is Babbitt better the Bach ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Is bagpipe considered classical?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is bagpipe considered classical?


maybe i shall make a bagpipe concerto one of these days... :3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> maybe i shall make a bagpipe concerto one of these days... :3


If you click on the link, you will see that I didn't make that one up its a real thread.............:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Another good closed thread
John Cage is Laughing at You


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Trump and Hitler


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Who is the Ugliest composer/musician?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Another good closed thread
> John Cage is Laughing at You


even the mods were confused as what to do with the thread. lol


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Who is the Ugliest composer/musician?


can i qualify on this one? to some of my many exes... i look like a... i cannot say it here... but it rhymes with war.


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Who is the Ugliest composer/musician?


Depends if we are considering him before or after his alcoholism took him down.


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> Depends if we are considering him before or after his alcoholism took him down.


As all alcoholics, horrible .


----------



## Capeditiea

Anyone wanna buy my Magic the Gathering Decks.


Post #1 i have three
a White Black Commander deck. 
a Blue, Black, Red Zombie Minotaur deck
and a Blue, Black Faerie deck 
I am in need of some money, so i can get closer to buying a Yamaha Grand Piano. 
That or you can donate one to me.  it would be appretiated. 
then i could use the money from the cards to get boxed sets of Mahler, Beethoven, J.S. Bach, and a few others. 

I am also in need of a cat. so i can teach him/her to play the piano, Naming the cat Aron to be a rival of Nora.  this too would be much appretiated.


----------



## Roger Knox

To what community does Community Forum refer?


----------



## Phil loves classical

To the single ugly men: which female composer would you love to wish you can dream about seeing her exposed hands


----------



## Phil loves classical

Which subforum would you least mind getting an infraction in posting?


----------



## Guest

Poll

Trade wars are good, and easy to win.

- Yes

- No


----------



## Phil loves classical

Why I need do post my 87th leave of absence from Talk Classical. Come, share!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Why do threads need to be closed when members insult each other instead of talking about music? Let the thread run its course


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> Why do threads need to be closed when members insult each other instead of talking about music? Let the thread run its course


(verbal) fights are a sign of closeness, in eastern minds, while it is the opposite in western minds. 
Sigh... if more folk see it this way, everyone would end up loving each other... or eating each other alive... unsure which but both are a beautiful outcome. :3


----------



## Phil loves classical

Which Baroque composer sounds most constipated? Which Modern composer sounds most incontinent?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Capeditiea said:


> (verbal) fights are a sign of closeness, in eastern minds, while it is the opposite in western minds.
> Sigh... if more folk see it this way, everyone would end up loving each other... or eating each other alive... unsure which but both are a beautiful outcome. :3


ok, where you from, really? what is your religious background?


----------



## Capeditiea

i am from United States... 
i am simply a stoic discordian. 

and you?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Ford Nation as in my profile  aka West Toronto.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Which Romantic composer’s music was most multi-orgasmic?


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> Which Romantic composer's music was most multi-orgasmic?


Weber or Beethoven. :3


----------



## Capeditiea

If you could use resurrect with necromancy any composer, who would it be?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Phil loves classical said:


> Which Romantic composer's music was most multi-orgasmic?


Ask Bettina  if you dare


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Where is Bettina?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do you decide what is the best?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Capeditiea said:


> If you could use resurrect with necromancy any composer, who would it be?


Which composer likely needed to be exorcised? My vote, Gesualdo.


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> Which composer likely needed to be exorcised? My vote, Gesualdo.


:3

a really good question. I mean, if i had to pick one... hmmmm, choices, choices... probably Braxton. -_- after listening to his For Four Orchestras... it was a let down... i was thinking it would be bad a** but turns out it was rigid and really blah... maybe i will have one for my Symphony No. 5 in E Major "Discord" for 23 Orchestras... (which is yet to be decided... if i am willing to go that outrageous.) though i have not heard any of his other works... but still... a big let down.


----------



## Capeditiea

Composer Issues 

Post #1
Composer Issues No. 1 - when you have a full symphony going on in your head, but you have only writen only an 1/8 of it down... 

Post #2 
Composer Issues No. 2 - when you wrote down the parts, but realize something needs to be changed because the instrument used in your head doesn't exist... 

Post #3 
Composer Issue No. 3 - after comprimizing with another instrument, you end up changing the full symphony... and having to revise the melody... 

Post #4 
Composer Issue No. 4 - you realize three weeks have gone by and you have made barely any progress due to spending too much time on Stupid Thread Ideas. 

Post #5 
Composer Issue No. 5 - you decide it would be great to post this to TC.


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> Post #4
> Composer Issue No. 4 - you realize three weeks have gone by and you have made barely any progress due to spending too much time on Stupid Thread Ideas.


Are you blocked? Happens to the best of us . . .


----------



## Capeditiea

Only slightly. (though once i figure out what to do next. :3 i will probably make it seem i was blocked on purpose at that specific point.


----------



## Capeditiea

:O o my, i have become a senior member... i feel old...


----------



## Capeditiea

Stoner Epiphanies: How Opera became television. 

Post #1 
Here is what i think.  Opera's background music tends to be similar to how television shows and movies are portrayed. Where the beauty of it all is compromised with a different visual stimulation. Thusly, we are contended with how certain people who sit in front of the television hours on end have a distinctive disdain of opera. Which is quite funny. OPERA STARTED IT ALL! you mean people who have a dislike of opera. 

Anyways  some folk end up seeing the complacency of the world of opera... only difference with television is that they don't sing... WE NEED The Walking Dead Musical! (which i may do at some point... haven't decided when or if i will do it.) 

But why stop there, we could also have Game of Thrones: The Opera
and of course My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic: The Opera.  which would be amazing. 
But there is more. 
*nods, 
History Channel's The Vikings: Opera. (just more historically accurate.) 
Family Guy... Futurama... Simpsons... hell, even Big Bang Theory. (although that would potentially be horrifying...)

But what about the other random shows, 16 and pregnant, How i Met your Mother, Ren and Stimpy, 


Post #2 
Post deleted 

Post #3 
Of course. .....


----------



## Capeditiea

Music Theory (edited - How to...)


How to make your music so trancy that it cannot be played due to the fact they accidently teleport to another dimension. :O which is kinda cute. 
Step One. Larghissimo full notes... for about 10 minutes of random things that sound good... :O and boom they are there. 
Suddenly it is a strange nostalgic experience but destroys the experience by a stampeding rhino... the Clarinetists, emphatically confused. 
:O oops, that is my theory.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The play guitar for seven days thread! How are you, really?


----------



## Capeditiea

Yo dawg, i gotsa tuba to sell $50


---edited, 

Post #1
in case if the name seems a bit... "racist"... this is for educational purposes, because dawg, *said inside the said tuba) No haters.

Post # 2
YOU ARE RACIST DAWG!. 

Post #3 
gobble gobble gobble gobble gobble 

Post No4 
A white picket fence, ten million cars... 

Post N #69486923
How'd this happen?


----------



## Capeditiea

:O Stoner Epiphany No. 2

Post No. 1 
When you find out the secret to young age, how ever many posts you have ever made in your entire life makes you live longer and the gods of TC are sure to grant us Sage hood after we deliver the ring to it's correct owner. For which the name will be unknown even to the author... turns out a duck comes flying in... i know what you are thinking. I think so too... 

We started talking about, how the world is all creepy especially during the investigation period of time. 



Post #2 
What? ............


----------



## Capeditiea

Classifieds ...where ever this is...

Post #1 
We are setting up a symphony of animals. We need, 10 raccoons, a skunk, a dog, 50 orangotanges, an ostrich... 5 foxes, and 23 Tyranosaurus.



--- edited to varify the amount of skunks.

---edited again to grant you the knowledge that i have no idea on how orangitangs is spelt...


----------



## Capeditiea

Capeditiea said:


> Music Theory (edited - How to...)
> 
> How to make your music so trancy that it cannot be played due to the fact they accidently teleport to another dimension. :O which is kinda cute.
> Step One. Larghissimo full notes... for about 10 minutes of random things that sound good... :O and boom they are there.
> Suddenly it is a strange nostalgic experience but destroys the experience by a stampeding rhino... the Clarinetists, emphatically confused.
> :O oops, that is my theory.


---edited to add the preview score...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Hitler and Wagner

and How many posts will it last ?


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> i am from United States...
> i am simply a stoic discordian.
> 
> and you?


I used to play the discordian and then I moved on up to the harmonica.


----------



## hpowders

Announcement: It has come to our attention that posters can still search for other posters' previous 30 posts, so we have completely removed that ability completely, henceforth and forthwith.

We've decided to call it, "Searching Has Been Disabled".

Took us three days. Worth it.

Have a nice day.

Chairman of the Bored


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Announcement: It has come to our attention that posters can still search for other posters' previous 30 posts, so we have completely removed that ability completely, henceforth and forthwith.
> 
> We've decided to call it, "Searching Has Been Disabled".
> 
> Took us three days. Worth it.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Management


T.T *cries hysterically


----------



## Capeditiea

here i thought satan was on the rise and deciding to destroy us all... :O


----------



## Capeditiea

i thought the rapture happened... :O would i be one of the dissappointed left behind... :O :3 yeah.  then i could rule the world.  
But no worries... i am not the antichrist... 

Here is my Symphony No. 1 in F# Major "Chaos" 

that would have been scary, *nods, well at least now i know the world hasn't ended... for now.


----------



## Capeditiea

:O i must apologize... when i create music... things happen world wide... :O imagine if they were played in real life...


----------



## Capeditiea

:3 so i was thinking of posting this, but decided it was a horrible idea, so here is Ghost Symphony's Rendition of Symphony No. 1 in F# Major "Chaos"

(i shall edit this when i have the link ready.) 

o wait... i shall do it to Today's composers... when it happens... i suspect that would be okay to see... 
...now that the new post thingy has been disabled... and here i was just getting used to those things... 
:3 so i shall post there... too.


----------



## Capeditiea

o and for the relation... 

the first movement is based on this... Chaos Magick


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Any TC member unplug something lately ? I wont tell


----------



## Capeditiea

:O i unplugged from the multiverse... does that count?


----------



## Capeditiea

http://www.capeditiea.zenseiderz.org/albums/Ghost_Symphony/01_I_The_Way_in_Molto_Adagio.mp3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Banning Opera in public spaces...


----------



## Pugg

Did you moan on the whole internet that T.C is not working.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What did Pugg do with no TC


----------



## Pugg

Would you rather have your own forum ?
Oh, wait some tried that and failed hopelessly


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No its still going, sorry to disappoint


----------



## Capeditiea

Wait you have your own forum? :O


----------



## Guest

He does. It's called TalkAcne.


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> He does. It's called TalkAcne.


:O maybe i could start a narsissitic forum called. TalkCapeditiea. :3 because then TalkAcne wouldn't be so bad... :3 another forum i am in happens to be dead... but still the mods are highly trained special ops also known as videogame creators.


----------



## Capeditiea

So i am thinking of making my Op. 34 Rule 34 inspired... 
A tuba, an Alto Sax, Timpani Trio

on a more serious note...
*nods, i now wonder if there is a trio based off these instruments...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Stupid Thread Ideals works fine for me


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What he said thread


----------



## hpowders

Important Announcement Section:

Mandatory for keeping TC Membership commencing on Monday:

1. Correct birthdays in format: xx-xx-xxxx

2. Social Security Numbers in format: xxx-xx-xxxx

3. Most used credit card number in format: xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx

All of these MUST be accurately entered by Monday on your profile page.

The reason for these additions for valid TC membership is the Chinese hackers have been complaining that they simply do not have enough information for successful identity thefts. Email addresses by themselves have simply not been Godunov.


----------



## hpowders

Members Whom Have Become Infirmed Announcement Section:

Recently, Byron Searching has been disabled.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did you understand the previous comment thread. I don't know, might be drunk. Damn, it's Saturday, I'm supposed to be doing my laundry.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: When you're driving, and you see a dead skunk in the middle of the road...
A Do you sing the song or
B Keep driving ?


----------



## LezLee

I can’t drive, we don’t have skunks over here, and I’m not sure of the lyrics, but all things being equal I think I would do both :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Live your life after song lyrics thread. Hey macarena!


----------



## Blancrocher

*Technically "Help"*

Hello, this is a thread for providing and receiving "help."

For example, say you are having a problem accessing a certain thread or are looking for advice about stereo equipment to buy, just post your query here. Then somebody could respond with something like, "This isn't a serious problem-why don't you just make yourself a sandwich or something and stop worrying about it."

I look forward to your participation.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can you make me a sandwich thread. Love peanut butter!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Two stupid threads in a row thread


----------



## Capeditiea

The Capeditiean Musick Theory Starts Now


----------



## Phil loves classical

Greatest Mythical Person

Greatest Person in History


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> Greatest Mythical Person
> 
> Greatest Person in History


 i would surely be on the list. *nods,


----------



## Phil loves classical

Yes, you even convinced me that you are real, instead of a myth.


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> Yes, you even convinced me that you are real, instead of a myth.


*nods, but what if i told you i was a myth and i am just part of the collective imagination of the world? or worse... everyone here is part of my collective imagination... :O


----------



## Capeditiea

I am new here, where do the cool kids hang out?


----------



## Capeditiea

i have no idea what i am confused about though... ever happen to you?


----------



## Guest

I am new here, where do the miserable fogeys hang out?


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> I am new here, where do the miserable fogeys hang out?


in the "Ideas for Stupid Threads" thread.


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> in the "Ideas for Stupid Threads" thread.


Hey, this is my 78th post in this thread.


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> Hey, this is my 78th post in this thread.


:O you counted them?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Is that including the posts from the old banned STI thread, reackon that would be more like 780


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> :O you counted them?


On the threads list page, see where it says "Replies: x" ?

Click on the "x" number and it will take you to a page showing a descending list of everyone who has posted in the thread, with the number of posts against each name. (And if you click on that number it will list all of those posts)

Thus you can see a numerical record of how people are wasting their lives. Enjoy.


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is that including the posts from the old banned STI thread, reackon that would be more like 780


Cheeky ****.
........


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> On the threads list page, see where it says "Replies: x" ?
> 
> Click on the "x" number and it will take you to a page showing a descending list of everyone who has posted in the thread, with the number of posts against each name. (And if you click on that number it will list all of those posts)
> 
> Thus you can see a numerical record of how people are wasting their lives. Enjoy.


 i have 84.... 85


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> i have 84.... 85


Out of 128. That is particularly sad. :devil:


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> Out of 128. That is particularly sad. :devil:


... *thinks about it... yeah... it is quite so. *wimpers


----------



## Capeditiea

Why do i feel so comfy here?


----------



## hpowders

Announcement:

Resource inspector here on TC testing the limits of the site.


----------



## hpowders

TC Bad News Department

Unfortunately the resource limit on TC has been reached. G-D help us all!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I blame Alphonse Patrick O'Strofey


----------



## hpowders

TC True Confessions

Post no. 1: I would never join any group that would have me as a member.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> TC Bad News Department
> 
> Unfortunately the resource limit on TC has been reached. G-D help us all!!


well... since you asked. :3


----------



## Capeditiea

...how is it that i am even more confused than i was last night?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Capeditiea said:


> ...how is it that i am even more confused than i was last night?


You must be posting on TC while drunk (or stoned)


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> You must be posting on TC while drunk (or stoned)


:3 stoned... though it does effect how i feel about music.  there are few other composers i can listen to while stoned out of my mind. :3 but primarily individual works.  *nods, some are a horrible idea to listen to... music develops conscious. Although, it also amplifies the expression of the song, thusly a more prominant melody arises, taking grasp of your everything... which is the main reason i think.

---edited to add a word...


----------



## hpowders

TC Neurotics Corner

Post no. 1: Can the management please move the “Forum” heading back to the exact center? Having it way over to the left of center is making me very, very nervous. Thank you!


----------



## hpowders

Which composers do you tend to gravitate towards:

Dominant composers or submissive composers?


----------



## hpowders

How does one realize one isn't a popular TC poster?

Post no. 1: I would think it's when you ask some poster to be your TC friend and he/she tells you that isn't possible; leaving TC for good in 15 minutes....and the dude/dudette is still posting some months later.


----------



## hpowders

Area 51: How much money would it take to get the TC "Forum" heading moved Bach to dead center where it belongs?


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> TC Neurotics Corner
> 
> Post no. 1: Can the management please move the "Forum" heading back to the exact center? Having it way over to the left of center is making me very, very nervous. Thank you!


Sorry. In our divided society everything is either left or right . . .


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> Sorry. In our divided society everything is either left or right . . .


I am comforted by: even numbers; tonal music; non-human hamburger meat and an important forum heading being dead center....especially, when I've been staring at it being that way for four years plus.

(GO!! TB LIGHTNING!!!)


----------



## Taplow

hpowders said:


> Which composers do you tend to gravitate towards:
> 
> Dominant composers or submissive composers?


I've heard that many composers modulate into the dominant.


----------



## hpowders

TC Commercial Advertising Section:

Need cash? 

Send 2 bitcoin.

Quick service!

Offer expires two minutes before the next TC meltdown. Hurry!


----------



## Taplow

Which tropical fruit best describes your favourite composer?


----------



## hpowders

Taplow said:


> I've heard that many composers modulate into the dominant.


Ah! The glory days. I remember well, the days I used to modulate with ease.

These days? I simply vegetate.


----------



## Capeditiea

Taplow said:


> I've heard that many composers modulate into the dominant.


:3 usually... while in other places... i end up being quite submissive. like a disguise or something.


----------



## Capeditiea

Taplow said:


> Which tropical fruit best describes your favourite composer?


Banana. 
:3 ........


----------



## Capeditiea

Stoner Epiphany #3 

Post #1
When you realize many things at once that if you tried typing it out... it doesn't make any sense?


----------



## Capeditiea

Piano Forum

Ever listen to music you know while you are typing on the keyboard and suddenly are compelled to play the piece while typing which in turn causes a few typoes. 

Another occurance is that you would be doing the opposite. Where one ends up playing the piano like the keyboard... 

i will probably come back to this... if i reminded... internally or externally...


----------



## Capeditiea

...

Post #1
What to do, when you have a sudden feeling that everyone is giving vague hints of their knowing of my existence. and suddenly, i am all freaking out like how do they know? :O are they gonna try and abduct me then turn me into some really amazing composer... 

but this is not likely... if i were to be summoned...  you would have to play my music.  Which will grant me enough energy to just appear on stage randomly doing things... 

What if i told you, i am really a ghost who has figured out how to use a computer?


----------



## Capeditiea

Poll: Who is the greatest god/dess? 
Jesus
Zeus
Wotan
Eris
Sophia
Capeditiea
Chaos
Bach
Beethoven
Mahler
Cats

Yes, you now get to choose out of these options. 

(on a side note... i am half tempted to post this.) :3

---edited to add a few more options.


polls are hard... you end up with about a thousand options by the end of the day...


----------



## Phil loves classical

Who has the stupidest ideas for stupid threads?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Capeditiea said:


> Poll: Who is the greatest god/dess?
> Jesus
> Zeus
> Wotan
> Eris
> Sophia
> Capeditiea
> Chaos
> Bach
> Beethoven
> Mahler
> Cats
> 
> Yes, you now get to choose out of these options.
> 
> (on a side note... i am half tempted to post this.) :3
> 
> ---edited to add a few more options.
> 
> polls are hard... you end up with about a thousand options by the end of the day...


I'll vote cats, meaning our cat "Snapp", white siberian. He is a princess prince, which sounds better in Norwegian.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Phil loves classical said:


> Who has the stupidest ideas for stupid threads?


You do! That's the most stupidest idea for a stupid thread, maybe...BUT who is wise enough to judge?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You do! That's the most stupidest idea for a stupid thread, maybe...BUT who is wise enough to judge?


Thanks! I guess I shoud be offended, if I was smarter


----------



## Phil loves classical

who is the sexiest poster on TC, judging by their writing style?


----------



## Capeditiea

Update on my Symphony No. 1 in F# Major "Chaos"

Sadly, i am out of cannabis... so i shall spend the next few days watching anime, before resuming the creation. :3

the second movement is about https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos_(cosmogony)


----------



## Phil loves classical

Phil loves classical said:


> who is the sexiest poster on TC, judging by their writing style?


For me, Pugg. Pure and Simple....


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> who is the sexiest poster on TC, judging by their writing style?


it is a tie between Eddie, Phil, hpowders, pugg, dogen, or anyone with a Weber profile photo. (although i have yet to see one...)


----------



## Blancrocher

*Opera about Youtube*

Check it out, everyone. I wrote it myself.

link


----------



## Phil loves classical

Capeditiea said:


> it is a tie between Eddie, Phil, hpowders, pugg, dogen, or anyone with a Weber profile photo. (although i have yet to see one...)


What do I need to write to be #1, besides showing a Weber photo?


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> What do I need to write to be #1, besides showing a Weber photo?


*ponders for a few moments, 
transform into a cat? ...no, that would be a bit of a challenge. 
 i got it.  
Post something so crazy and confusing that would end up having me confused and wowified. :3 do this, and you shall be #1. :3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ban Opera on TC that will solve the IT problems


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Phil loves classical said:


> For me, Pugg. Pure and Simple....


Is it Pugg or his profile pic- come on tell the truth


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is it Pugg or his profile pic- come on tell the truth


:O after listening to Renee Flemming's Haunted Heart... (well the first 2/3rds of the album...) i couldn't make it all the way through... i mean if there is a more interesting album of her's... i would surely give it a shot...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> :O after listening to Renee Flemming's Haunted Heart... (well the first 2/3rds of the album...) i couldn't make it all the way through... i mean if there is a more interesting album of her's... i would surely give it a shot...


My favourite Renee Flemming record is her version of 4'33"


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My favourite Renee Flemming record is her version of 4'33"


She is in my opiñion, the _wurst_ soprano who ever lived. She upsets my _liver_ something awful.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> it is a tie between Eddie, Phil, hpowders, pugg, dogen, or anyone with a Weber profile photo. (although i have yet to see one...)


Yes. In grade school, my third grade teacher, Ms. Stormy Daniels, kept me after school one day and praised my English composition papers for "oozing sensuality".


----------



## hpowders

Stories about your parents:

Post no, 1: My parents enjoyed classical music a lot because they figured playing it in the house would make me very unhappy, since hardly anyone in his right mind would like classical music.

When they observed that I actually liked the music more than they did, they never played it in the house ever again.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> it is a tie between Eddie, Phil, *hpowders*, pugg, dogen, or anyone with a Weber profile photo. (although i have yet to see one...)


I'm watching you. You are on my Liszt. You and Renee Fleming.....obviously a list you want to get off of quickly.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> I'm watching you. You are on my Liszt. You and Renee Fleming.....obviously a list you want to get off of quickly.


:O *becomes paranoid instantly. :O


----------



## SixFootScowl

Phil loves classical said:


> Who has the stupidest ideas for stupid threads?


This calls for a poll of the top 10 stupid thread idea posters!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Beethoven Vs. Jesus


----------



## Blancrocher

*Need Help. Looked for Classical Music Suggestions on TC*

Over a thousand recommendations in 5 minutes. *^%*%&*$. What was I thinking?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Beethoven Vs. Jesus


Seen only on Pay Per View. Once! No tapes!


----------



## hpowders

Is the hay from Canada better?


----------



## hpowders

Strange Bazaars and the newspapers they sell.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Strange Magic of: Agadoo


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How many likes can you do in 24 hours


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How many likes can you do in 24 hours


about 50. :3 unless i am reading a really long thread then about 1300 maybe.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite recordings of Beethoven as a child


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Favourite recordings of Beethoven as a child


:O licorice stick has a weber photo. :O


----------



## Guest

Poll

Which is your favourite icon text?

Contains unread posts
Contains no unread posts
More than 1000 replies or 2500 views
Hot thread with unread posts
Thread is closed
You have posted in this thread
Deadly dull
Other (please specify)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Do you cheat on your taxes?


----------



## Dim7

Do you have a spouse or significant other on Talk Classical? If so, do you cheat on him/her?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Beethoven Vs. Jesus


You have really crossed the line here.


----------



## hpowders

TC The Great Philosophical Questions Department:

If you cannot hold it, do you really own it???


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

German is the language of the serious composer. Das ist gut. Ja, ja, Helga, Helga, ja!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Do you cheat on your taxes?


What if your cheating with a tax officer? Does that count?


----------



## hpowders

The TC Crossing the Line Department:

Which CD performance of the Missa Solemnis would Jesus have favored? Bernstein? Harnoncourt? Klemperer?


----------



## hpowders

When just getting the TC banishment notice (temporary, only 11 months), which sacred music do you reach for first for solace?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ some thing by Cage probably ASLSP, the time would just fly..............


----------



## hpowders

Profile Accessing Help!

Four years of TC posting experience.

Two Bitcoin.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ some thing by Cage probably ASLSP, the time would just fly..............


I might even hear the note change in 2020 and its in a Church.............


----------



## hpowders

Help!

I just had a facelift and I cannot access my profiles anymore!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The problem with the f*c* system


----------



## Capeditiea

Dim7 said:


> Do you have a spouse or significant other on Talk Classical? If so, do you cheat on him/her?


i have a secret yandere crush on someone here...


----------



## Phil loves classical

Who would you rather get crushed in a black hole with, Hawking or Cage?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Lets implement some of these stupid thread ideas! We are hardly getting anything out of these ideas if we don't put them to use.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Do you know anyone for the Tax Department?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Anybody on TalkClassical work for the Internal Revenue Service? Or other federal police agencies? If so, why are you here?


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Lets implement some of these stupid thread ideas! We are hardly getting anything out of these ideas if we don't put them to use.


...i did on one... before posting it here...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> ...i did on one... before posting it here...


Don't let the TC killjoys keep you from doing it again!


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Don't let the TC killjoys keep you from doing it again!


I will probably impliment a few in the next few months.  my goal is to get to 222 posts by my birthday.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Selfie Hair Cut Thread: Post picture of your selfie hair cut here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Crawling on your eyebrows thread. Why?


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Crawling on your eyebrows thread. Why?


*ponders on how this can be done.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> I will probably impliment a few in the next few months.  my goal is to get to 222 posts by my birthday.


I posted a stupid poll idea in Community Forum yesterday but the mods apparently have not released it yet.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> *ponders on how this can be done.


Sounds like something from Ship arriving too late - "Lobsters on her forehead"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: How Do You Like Your Socks?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Poll: How Do You Like Your Socks?


I like them on my feet and in my slippers, just like right now.


----------



## Phil loves classical

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Poll: How Do You Like Your Socks?


Lubricated.......


----------



## hpowders

Have you ever been physically crushed by a classical performing artist?

Discuss it here!!!


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Poll: How Do You Like Your Socks?


i have a distaste in socks... they are uncomfortable.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> She is in my opiñion, the _wurst_ soprano who ever lived. She upsets my _liver_ something awful.


That's the _wurst-case_ scenario for an opera fan.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Have you ever been physically crushed by a classical performing artist? Discuss it here!!!


No, just emotionally shredded. But I learned to play _4'33_" and my self-esteem went up like 1,000%!!!


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Is the hay from Canada better?


Is the Pope Catholic? Our Canadian hay is the world's best, bigly! We don't just grow hay, it _grows _us. We plant it, it plants our feet on the ground. We cut it, it cuts us a cheque. We bale it, it even bails us out of debt! It takes us for a ride, stacks us up, higher . . . and higher . . . Even our _cows_ like it! And it plays _4'33"_ better than Eddie does!


----------



## Capeditiea

Hey now, 4:33 happens to be my favourite work, when i get a migraine. i listen to it on repeat a few dozen times and then turn on anime.


----------



## hpowders

Bernstein would have been great at 4'33" early in his career. Late in his career, probably would have slowed it down to a self-indulgent 6'37".


----------



## Phil loves classical

Which member has the most vulgar posts? I think it’s between Klassik and Eddie. And Bettina, to show I’m not being sexist.


----------



## Taplow

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> German is the language of the serious composer. Das ist gut. Ja, ja, Helga, Helga, ja!


Og hvilke berømte og elskede operaer ble skrevet på norsk? :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Taplow said:


> Og hvilke berømte og elskede operaer ble skrevet på norsk? :lol:


"Figaro's bryllup" vel, er på norsk! :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How Norwegian are you (today)?


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> Which member has the most vulgar posts? I think it's between Klassik and Eddie. And Bettina, to show I'm not being sexist.


:3 *nods, i can step it up a notch.  instead of just being morbid i can be vulgarly morbid.  :O which could end badly.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I thought vulgar posts were a thing of the past (bedtime)...


----------



## Phil loves classical

Capeditiea said:


> :3 *nods, i can step it up a notch.  instead of just being morbid i can be vulgarly morbid.  :O which could end badly.


I always try to keep a notch below them, to keep under the mods' radar. So far so good.


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> I always try to keep a notch below them, to keep under the mods' radar.


great idea. :3 though i know we are both smart enough to know certain inuendoes (in you and o's) to be cool about it.


----------



## Capeditiea

Sexual Inuendo Thread


----------



## Taplow

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How Norwegian are you (today)?


[x] Not Norwegian at all
[x] A little Norwegian, depends on the day
[x] Taplow
[x] Lutefisk
[x] Kjetil Heggelund on 17. Mai


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Taplow said:


> [x] Not Norwegian at all
> [x] A little Norwegian, depends on the day
> [x] Taplow
> [x] Lutefisk
> [x] Kjetil Heggelund on 17. Mai


I'm always as Norwegian as Kjetil Heggelund on 17. mai  It's great!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What is your favorite version of the Helicopter Quartet by Stockhausen? ...and why?


----------



## David OByrne

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What is your favorite version of the Helicopter Quartet by Stockhausen? ...and why?


Why did you post that in this thread? Just because you don't like Stockhausen?


----------



## Phil loves classical

I hadn’t watched the helicoptor quartet till now. Wow, quite an experience. Very different from watching a concert in a hall.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

David OByrne said:


> Why did you post that in this thread? Just because you don't like Stockhausen?


Only because it hasn't been performed so often...Are there many versions to choose from?  OK, there are 3...or more. Anyway it's pointless to compare versions, even if you even could manage that, since it's "a happening". I'm glad the work has gained some fame and even gets performed! That's a job to manage...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How Norwegian are you (today)?


I dreamed the opening of Grieg's piano concerto with me canoeing down a fjord.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Should those members (more like delinquents) posting more in the Community and Area 51 Forum be required to post at least once on the main Classical Discussion forum for each post in the Community one?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm wondering if Haydn went to the gym to work out with dumbbells and also how much could he do in bench press?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Why not 13-tone music?

Why 12-tone music?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yes, why not(e)...


----------



## Phil loves classical

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm wondering if Haydn went to the gym to work out with dumbbells and also how much could he do in bench press?


Who was the most ripped composer? Should he have spent more time in his compositions than in the gym?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haydn didn't like too much attention, instead he was hidin', or was that because the cops were looking for him?


----------



## Guest

I have an Accountant


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> Why not 13-tone music?
> 
> Why 12-tone music?


what would the 13th be?


----------



## Capeditiea

I just attempted to unlock my room door with the mouse curser... 


---edited for a typo


----------



## Guest

Phil loves classical said:


> Should those members (more like delinquents) posting more in the Community and Area 51 Forum be required to post at least once on the main Classical Discussion forum for each post in the Community one?


No, the toxins need to be kept contained.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Capeditiea said:


> what would the 13th be?


The key of H... duh


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> The key of H... duh


why not Z?

..........


----------



## Capeditiea

Ghost Symphony. 

Post #1 
My dream for my entire life's work shall be that we set up a symphony world wide. which is constructed of thousands of members in many cities. Though As the name states, it is not an orchestra. but it is 
Capeditiea's Op666 Symphony No. 67 "Ghost Symphony" (working title)

It is played by everyone with out them even knowing it.  which includes menile discussions of business, music of various sorts.  Which then randomly will break into an opera when the most crucial moments of serious occur. thusly people world wide would end up being happy.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Biggest Musical Achievement of the 20th Century BC.

Biggest musical achievement of the 20th century


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ 2 tone music duh ooh


----------



## Guest

Marvellousness vs. Wonderfulness


----------



## Guest

Pointlessness vs. Delusion


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dogen said:


> Pointlessness vs. Delusion


This can get filosofical!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who would sing O Mio Babbino Caro by Puccini best?
a) Donna Summer
b) Rob Halford


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Who would sing O Mio Babbino Caro by Puccini best?
> a) Donna Summer
> b) Rob Halford


Surely Barney Greenway is a shoe-in for this gig?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dogen said:


> Surely Barney Greenway is a shoe-in for this gig?


I'll actually see Barney in Oslo 1. April. Going to ask him  He seems like a nice man. Bet he'll shout it big-time.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ 2 tone music duh ooh


...or pling plong...doo eee...tvoita


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'll actually see Barney in Oslo 1. April. Going to ask him  He seems like a nice man. Bet he'll shout it big-time.


At a ND gig or just meeting up for a coffee?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dogen said:


> At a ND gig or just meeting up for a coffee?


Napalm Death gig. Would love to have coffee


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> Biggest Musical Achievement of the 20th Century BC.
> 
> Biggest musical achievement of the 20th century


I was born.

my first life that is.


----------



## Phil loves classical

dogen said:


> Pointlessness vs. Delusion


There is a huge difference. But that is just pointless to argue, or am I deluded in saying so?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Do you consider the Chainsaw to be a musical instrument?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The problem with the Atonal fach system


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Poll: Do you consider the Chainsaw to be a musical instrument?


i think i can impliment that into a work. so yes. Which would include a sopranno laughing maniacally then singing a verse of what just happened.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> i think i can impliment that into a work. so yes. Which would include a sopranno laughing maniacally then singing a verse of what just happened.


Do you prefer 2 stroke or electric?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do you prefer 2 stroke or electric?


2 stroke.

...........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Which Composer Dominates Your Consciousness and sometimes invades Poland?


----------



## Dim7

*Why are there so many foreigners on Talk Classical?*

I noticed many here are not American. Why is that? It's okay to have different nationalities to some extent but let's remember, America first.


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Which Composer Dominates Your Consciousness and sometimes invades Poland?


Bach.

his ghost haunts me too...


----------



## Capeditiea

...yeah after seeing the posts from circa 2016... i don't think i need to partake in posting stupid posts, y'all got that covered.


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> *Why are there so many foreigners on Talk Classical?*
> 
> I noticed many here are not American. Why is that? It's okay to have different nationalities to some extent but let's remember, America first.


We need more Russian trolls.


----------



## hpowders

Your favorite snack while listening to classical music.

Post no. 1: For me, it has always been Chinese Graham Cr-Hackers.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Your favorite snack while listening to classical music.
> 
> Post no. 1: For me, it has always been Chinese Graham Cr-Hackers.


For me... a Bloch of cheeze


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> For me... a Bloch of cheeze


Yes! Yes! Brings me nostalgically Bach to my days of childhood. My mom used to churn the cheese with a big Handel.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm with stupid...that is alone...


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Yes! Yes! Brings me nostalgically Bach to my days of childhood. My mom used to churn the cheese with a big Handel.


I Messiaen the days when cheese churning was the thing we did, a neighbor kid would churn it so well it would be in the colour of Korngold.


----------



## hpowders

New Group forming by invitation only:

The State of Michigan

Watch your inboxes!!!


----------



## Roger Knox

Phil loves classical said:


> Biggest Musical Achievement of the 20th Century BC. QUOTE]
> 
> The Code of Hammerklavier


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> *Why are there so many foreigners on Talk Classical?*
> 
> I noticed many here are not American. Why is that? It's okay to have different nationalities to some extent but let's remember, America first.


OK Dim7, go ahead and start with limiting the number of Canadians wearing plaid flannel shirts.


----------



## hpowders

Favorite composer?

Post no. 1: Mine is Vjooingruph Liszt.


----------



## hpowders

The TC "Ripley's Believe it or Not" Department.

Post no. 1: I heard that if I move to a sanctuary state like California, I can never be banned on TC. 
Believe it or not??


----------



## hpowders

Do you like your own bedroom enough to pay rent for it each month? If so, how much?

Bedroom for rent. Two bitcoin a month. 18 month minimum, starting......NOW!!!


----------



## hpowders

Do you dominate your bedroom, or are you simply grateful to be invited in there, every once in a while?


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> The TC "Ripley's Believe it or Not" Department.
> 
> Post no. 1: I heard that if I move to a sanctuary state like California, I can never be banned on TC.
> Believe it or not??


I almost believe it! But California's picky on agriculture, don't try to bring in any Peter Pears.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have trouble playing 16th notes on 1 bpm. I've heard one should practice slow...What is slow and why?


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I have trouble playing 16th notes on 1 bpm. I've heard one should practice slow...What is slow and why?


LOL

*calms down after a few moments...

first you gotta take those 16th notes and make them 1bpm make 8th .5bpm and depeding on the the quarter notes. whether it is 3/4, 4/4. 2/4, 3/8, 9/8, 12/8 you may need to do some math...

so we will go with the easy one. 4/4 which you may have guessed, .25bpm. once you get used to it, simply move on to speeding up and thusly after many years of playing the piece you will have mastered it.


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> I almost believe it! But California's picky on agriculture, don't try to bring in any Peter Pears.


I would be better off going to Britten where it's not so Grime-ey


----------



## hpowders

Can TC handle capacity at my posting level, or should I dumb down my posts so I don't overload its circuits?


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Can TC handle capacity at my posting level, or should I dumb down my posts so I don't overload its circuits?


no.

..............


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Overload the dumb down circuit!


----------



## hpowders

"The saddest thing on TC" section

For me, it's reviewing many of my older posts from 2017 and seeing "likes" from fine posters whom I admired and no longer seem to be here among us anymore.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> "The saddest thing on TC" section
> 
> For me, it's reviewing many of my older posts from 2017 and seeing "likes" from fine posters whom I admired and are no longer seem to be here among us anymore.


why, o why doth people leaveth TC?


----------



## hpowders

Help Section:

Anybody know if Renee Fleming recorded "Old Man River?"

PM me!!


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> why, o why doth people leaveth TC?


They don't like every word being scrutinized and sometimes, penalized. We lost some really fine posters, the last two years. Sad!


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> They don't like every word being scrutinized and sometimes, penalized. We lost some really fine posters, the last two years. Sad!


The good thing is they all took their front door keys with them when they left TC, so they can always come back.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> The good thing is they all took their front door keys with them when they left TC, so they can always come back.


true. :3

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your Favorite Music by Piano Rolls hole patterns (Game 7 in A minor - kyjo)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The problem with the Bach fach system


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Princes dog, is this tinned music?


----------



## Guest

Cars of last night


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 102248
> 
> Princes dog, is this tinned music?


Reminds me of when I fell asleep in a tanning bed. So embarrassing! Now I wear a pair of briefs to avoid that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*The Wagner Beat Down Thread. *

All operas start with 100 points. Each voter gets 10 negative points to distribute as they please. when an opera hits or goes below zero, it is removed from the list. The last opera standing is then the recommended survivor Wagner opera for TC. The Ring cannot be combined but must be listed separately.


----------



## SixFootScowl

How fast can you run backward without falling. You Tube video evidence required.

[Sorry Capeditiea, I totally changed this post from the one you liked, but figures you might like it anyway, so...]


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ketchup! The universal vegetable. Post your ketchup recipes here.

I'll start: Baked ketchup dribbles for finger food. Dribble squirts of your favorite brand ketchup on a cookie sheet and bake at 350 degrees (F) until firm, so they can be peeled off the cookie sheet and are cohesive. You want to have the right degree of firmness that they are chewy.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> I would be better off going to Britten where it's not so Grime-ey


And they have seafood, All-but Herring!


----------



## Roger Knox

I'm Here Because of MAD-Magazine-Childhood Syndrome


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sweet corn!


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> And they have seafood, All-but Herring!


Thanks for the help, Albert.


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> And they have seafood, All-but Herring!


Do I detect a Budd-ing hpowders successor in the making?


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm wondering if Haydn went to the gym to work out with dumbbells and also how much could he do in bench press?


104 pounds, dead lift.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 102257
> 
> Sweet corn!


Wow, even corn-on-the-cob isn't safe anymore, if you believe MAD . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Do I detect a Budd-ing hpowders successor in the making?


Maybe after 10,000 posts. Not yet ready for the honour, please don't leave! Posting on both the sane area of TalkClassical and Stupid Threads may cause mental strain, I fear the _Turn of the Screws _. . .


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> Maybe after 10,000 posts. Not yet ready for the honour, please don't leave! Posting on both the sane area of TalkClassical and Stupid Threads may cause mental strain, I fear the _Turn of the Screws _. . .


You haven't captured my trademark ob-Knox-iousness. You need to work on that. 

I come and go. The mental strain.....


----------



## hpowders

TC Latest News Department

The Texas guy has moved east and is now driving through Ala-bomber.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fff for fart...


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ketchup! The universal vegetable. Post your ketchup recipes here.
> 
> I'll start: Baked ketchup dribbles for finger food. Dribble squirts of your favorite brand ketchup on a cookie sheet and bake at 350 degrees (F) until firm, so they can be peeled off the cookie sheet and are cohesive. You want to have the right degree of firmness that they are chewy.


After all that does it still count as a vegetable?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A prune is not a vegetable


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> A prune is not a vegetable


I am glad of that!


----------



## Taplow

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> A prune is not a vegetable


But rhubarb is.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Silly words...say it so many times in a row until it becomes silly.
a) worm
b) tippekupong


----------



## Taplow

Poll: You must choose!

What is your favourite vegetable?
[ ] Dog
[ ] Bach's Well Tempered Clavier


----------



## hpowders

Who was the most muscular Haydn conductor?


----------



## hpowders

Name changing department:

Changing from Jones to Schnittke for obvious reasons.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Name changing department:
> 
> Changing from Jones to Schnittke for obvious reasons.


That's nice. I'm changing from Johnson to Johnsson. A subtle change in pronunciation, but it's there.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> That's nice. I'm changing from Johnson to Johnsson. A subtle change in pronunciation, but it's there.


Whats wrong with Johnsston


----------



## hpowders

Why are “likes” so hard to like?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Smallest Musical Achievement of the 20th Century!

4'33"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Smart thread ideas vs. stupid thread ideas. Which one dominates TC?


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Why are "likes" so hard to like?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Would we know or understand alien music if we heard it ?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Would we know or understand alien music if we heard it ?


Might mistake it for modern classical classical music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Might mistake it for modern classical classical music.


We could have missed it all by 4'33"


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Why are "likes" so hard to like?


:O i have no idea... here i am trying to like this reply and it fails to work... :O


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Smart thread ideas vs. stupid thread ideas. Which one dominates TC?


Don't try to be smart in here  Wait...is there a smart thread ideas thread? Is there humor involved?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Don't try to be smart in here  Wait...is there a smart thread ideas thread? Is there humor involved?


Computer Talk


----------



## Roger Knox

Phil loves classical said:


> Who was the most ripped composer?


Well done, the question seems to be a masterpiece of incongruity. There are multiple levels on which "ripped" fails to apply to "composer," and "composer" lacks the quality of "rippedness." This conundrum will deny me sleep tonight . . . It will be many months before I can even consider the second, more speculative question.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 102248
> 
> Princes dog, is this tinned music?


Is it not visual art as well? In its sheer, obstinate _thereness_, *PRINCEShotdogs8* transcends anything Warhol ever did.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Would we know or understand alien music if we heard it ?


We hear it all the time, but would only become aware of that if it were turned off.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> We hear it all the time, but would only become aware of that if it were turned off.


So it is not tinnitus, but alien music? Whew! That's a relief. I thought I had hearing damage.


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> So it is not tinnitus, but alien music? Whew! That's a relief. I thought I had hearing damage.


*nods, i have alien music in my ears quite a bit... even with out headphones... :O there could be various things going on and suddenly a sporatic alien beat comes on in my ears...  which then later i am tuned in to this frequency and aliens start speaking to me... thusly they tell me things like what i should do next... i made a song based off of what i hear sometimes in my ears... i titled it Octarine Magick. 

---edited ---edited again ---edited once again...
incase you are wondering, it is in Circa_2017 Vague Meaning to Everything. :3 (which i am basing the scherzo on... for my first symphony.) :3 but it is the Chaos Toxins song that i am basing it on. (via the words.) (which can be found in Book One as well... http://www.capeditiea.zenseiderz.org/books/ )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What are your 10 favorite classical pieces inspired by disco? 
I can only think of 100 Greatest Dance Hits by Aaron Jay Kernis.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Biggest Political Achievement of the 20th Century (not necessarily a good achievement, just big).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Biggest Political Achievement of the 20th Century (not necessarily a good achievement, just big).


Spanish Flu .


----------



## Capeditiea

Music Theory: 

Post #1 
If you could relate a living musician, artist, or such to an earlier composer who would they be? (this is not stating the fact they sound the same, but rather the same techniques used.) 
a few examples
Carl Maria von Weber with every EBM artist. (in regards to his Symphony No. 1)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

JS Bach 4'33" complete box set from Decca/DGG 

Its the complete variations of 4'33" made by Bach in between his regular compositions, a must have for any serious Bach collector..............

Only $433 from RUKidding Records


----------



## arpeggio

Music that you like that TC members hate.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The "I Hate The Music You Listen To" thread. (I actually saw that on someone's bumper sticker)


----------



## Roger Knox

arpeggio said:


> Music that you like that TC members hate.


Dunno, what do TC members hate? is there a poll? This could meet all the criteria of Ideas for Stupid Threads, were anyone smart enough to identify them . . . and I dunno . . . as I think I wrote previously . . . hmmm . . .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The return of what he said thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> *Dunno, what do TC members hate?* is there a poll? This could meet all the criteria of Ideas for Stupid Threads, were anyone smart enough to identify them . . . and I dunno . . . as I think I wrote previously . . . hmmm . . .


Disco music? I know I hate disco music. In fact, in the late 1970s I was a card-carrying member of the local Detroit rock stations club Detroit Rockers Engaged in the Abolition of Disco (DREAD). Here is the card:










Reverse side of card:


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> JS Bach 4'33" complete box set from Decca/DGG
> 
> Its the complete variations of 4'33" made by Bach in between his regular compositions, a must have for any serious Bach collector..............
> 
> Only $433 from RUKidding Records


Capeditiea liked this post.


----------



## Capeditiea

I am Satan. 

Post #1
Please be kind and use diminished fourths through out every composition you ever make. Because this would make me proud.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Diminished fourths are those evil major thirds in disguise!!! I augment thee! I am the keeper of the tritonesubstitutions! You are free!!


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Diminished fourths are those evil major thirds in disguise!!! I augment thee! I am the keeper of the tritonesubstitutions! You are free!!


:3 *nods, good, good, *maniacal laugh follows


----------



## Dim7

Would Nazism be more popular today hadn't it been tainted by the association with opera?


----------



## Guest

Would Germany have won the second world war if Hitler hadn't spent so much time listening to Bruckner?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Does long hair improve rock musicians’ ability?


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> You haven't captured my trademark ob-Knox-iousness.


Surprising . . . I thought my puns were annoying enough.


----------



## Roger Knox

Phil loves classical said:


> Does long hair improve rock musicians' ability?


Only when playing lock music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What happens when a Cricketer innocently mistakes (in South Africa), using a plectrum on a ball instead of a stringed instrument


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Water Music vs Soda Music


----------



## laurie

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Water Music vs Soda Music


No question ~ Soda Music. By Dr. Pepper :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Fake composer

Ludwig van Tchaikovsky


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Best & Worst! Psychic conductors?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Best and Worst! Psychedelic Conductors


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What do people (average Football goers) have against opera?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Best and Worst! Philatelic Conductors


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Best and Worst! Philatelic Conductors


Definitely put their Stamp on it


----------



## SixFootScowl

What does the average ******* have against opera?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> What does the average ******* have against opera?


Needs more banjo and beer


----------



## Genoveva

Fritz Kobus said:


> What does the average ******* have against opera?


I thought they were its biggest fans (... dives for cover).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Genoveva said:


> I thought they were its biggest fans (... dives for cover).


Soap would scare them both away...................... that's is the two Opera fans in existence and any ******* fans in the vicinity


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Please read a random Thread posting before posting in this one


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Needs more banjo and beer


Got my gun, got my truck, got my _Girl From the Golden West_


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Name changing department:
> 
> Changing from Jones to Schnittke for obvious reasons.


Suggest Wiener as a given name (nothing personal, just a thought . . .  )


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Got my gun, got my truck, got my _*Girl From the Golden West*_


Now that is an excellent plan!


----------



## Guest

The Male Gaze _Vs_ The Millennial Whoop


----------



## Roger Knox

Ideas for Stupid Threads best metaphor: 

Rec Room vs. Dungeon


----------



## SixFootScowl

Iders for stoopit thraeds


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What happens when a Cricketer innocently mistakes (in South Africa), using a plectrum on a ball instead of a stringed instrument


Those South African Cricketers are so good they can stop a ball with a plectrum then pick it up with their hand -- thus becoming finger-pickers!


----------



## hpowders

TC Let's Make A Deal Section: Members Only (IDs checked at the door):

Ten recently dead CDs for sale.

Bitcoin.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> Those South African Cricketers are so good they can stop a ball with a plectrum then pick it up with their hand -- thus becoming finger-pickers!


Then they could be Deep Backward Long Leg finger pickers


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Neglected Germania and Noricum orchestral composers and works of the late Roman era


----------



## Pugg

Where were you on : March 26, 2018, 07:13:20 AM


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ball tampering...............................


----------



## hpowders

Which is better-animal crackers or classical music?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Please read a random Thread posting before posting in this one


No offensive material, no politics -- got it!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ball tampering...............................


A gnomic utterance, this one.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Neglected Germania and Noricum orchestral composers and works of the late Roman era


I'm channeling Tacitus, but it's _slow _ . . . guess the bandwidth was limited back then . . . more to come . . .


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> A gnomic utterance, this one.


I majored in tri-gnomic-try in reform school...I mean the California Workhouse for Errant Boys.


----------



## hpowders

Which requiem would you choose to be performed at the CD's funeral?


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> I majored in tri-gonomic-try in reform school...I mean the California Workhouse for Errant Boys.


My sympathies I fear the pun-ishments were bad.


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> My sympathies I fear the pun-ishments were bad.


They made me sit all day, tuned into TC. Sundays were good. That was when the community bombshell, Ra-pun-zel came to make conditions a bit more bare-able. One Sunday she wasn't feeling too well....Sunday, bloody Sunday.


----------



## hpowders

Is it true that Haydn was so sick and tired of being bullied on the beach every summer that he sent away for the Joe Wieder body building course and a few months of hard work later, came back as a more muscular Mozart?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Complete list of things not worth mentioning:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Complete list of things not worth mentioning:


Oh I see. Cage 4'33"


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Complete list of things not worth mentioning:


The opera "Leonore" by Beethoven.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> The opera "Leonore" by Beethoven.


True. The finished product, Fidelio, is so much better.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Is it true that Haydn was so sick and tired of being bullied on the beach every summer that he sent away for the Joe Wieder body building course and a few months of hard work later, came back as a more muscular Mozart?


Sure, and he wrote the "Surprise" Symphony -- at the timpani stroke he tore off his shirt and posed to show off his new "ripped" body.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Neglected Germania and Noricum orchestral composers and works of the late Roman era


Admitting that my previous reply (post #1475) was bosh, I see Eddie that your excellent post linked to the "Neglected German . . " covers all the bases! Yes, the Germanians and Noricumians have been neglected and, what is worse, they never existed!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The smartass guide to ranking of symphonies...
Every movement of the symphony should be ranked. The following musical elements can get a maximum of 1000 points each (decimals allowed):
melody
rhythm/tempo
harmony/tonality
instrumentation/expression/timbre
form
style
...good luck. We start with "the Gothic" symphony by Havergal Brian.


----------



## Guest

The Sudden Disappearance of Jupiter.


----------



## Guest

*Poll*

What is your favourite Half-Time Adjustment?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your chance to progress to the penultimate level of Stupid threads


----------



## hpowders

So how come when I listed my favorite instrument, I got banned?


----------



## hpowders

Why is it that five year olds can learn piano so easily? Here I am at 93 and I'm having trouble. Why? Not only piano. Running the four minute 0.6 km too. Bench pressing 400 kg too. Remembering my name too.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ You need some more sunshine rice


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ You need some more sunshine rice


Thanks, Uncle Ben.


----------



## hpowders

TC Legal Advice Department:

Can I sue the Boston Symphony Orchestra for playing too loudly at a recent concert?


----------



## hpowders

Write a letter to a favorite CD explaining why you love it. Keep it clean! Three year old TC members may be reading it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> TC Legal Advice Department:
> 
> Can I sue the Boston Symphony Orchestra for playing too loudly at a recent concert?


Did you suffer Tone Loc ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

or just Funky Cold Medina


----------



## SixFootScowl

Thread ideas you thought were too stupid for "Ideas for stupid threads." Those are the ones you typed in and then cancelled before posting.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The anonymous Stupid Thread Ideas thread. The management will set it up so no posters are identified. Then you can post anything so stupid you don't even want to be associated with it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

> The Stupid anonymous Thread thread Ideas . The stupid management will post anything posters set associated Then identified with it you don't even want to be up it so you can so are no.​




 .​


----------



## SixFootScowl

The change someone else's post to make it look stupid thread.:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

This space for rent.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Witler and Hagner specialists in Operatic world domination


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Opera as a Weapon of Mass Destruction, discuss


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Works like Cage's 4'33" or Gaps in transmission


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Witler and Hagner specialists in Operatic world domination


This has lately degenerated into a terrible thread. Li e al preious theads coering siilar isues tis thead ha lagely reurgitated al th sae ol aruments tht hae ben mae may ties beore. Akk wk hawe hae hese is a litt of astertions ane fuuile exdhanges inwolving maoy unbnswered potts.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> This has lately degenerated into a terrible thread. Li e al preious theads coering siilar isues tis thead ha lagely reurgitated al th sae ol aruments tht hae ben mae may ties beore. Akk wk hawe hae hese is a litt of astertions ane fuuile exdhanges inwolving maoy unbnswered potts.


Didn't Hagner write Hide of the Halkyries, Wilter loved _Die Halküre_ as it was based on Horse mythology


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Didn't Hagner write Hide of the Halkyries, Wilter loved _Die Halküre_ as it was based on Horse mythology


What active participants, I think its just me. Wait I'll just go and check...............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What active participants, I think its just me. Wait I'll just go and check...............



Post closed for repairs not enough participants


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Father of Electronic, you need some coffee!


----------



## hpowders

TC Observant Posters Game:

List all differences between the old STI and this thread. (Anything over zero is amazing)


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Post closed for repairs not enough participants


Do you have enough resources to continue? Tesla Coil says you are 47 hz below the limit.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> This space for rent.


I ran out of dollar bills. How's three bitcoin per month?


----------



## Roger Knox

Musical employment prospects of Stupid Threaders.


----------



## Merl

Tchaikovsky and Putin


----------



## Roger Knox

Ideas for Stupid Threaders: company brand or bad company?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lets make a "jackass movie", TC style!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Akk wk hawe hae hese is a litt of astertions ane fuuile exdhanges inwolving maoy unbnswered potts.


Precisely! At the heart of Ideas for Stupid Threads lies a tragic contradiction: For any Post _p_ of an Idea for a Stupid Thread _i_, an Answer _a_ will transform the Idea _i_ into a Thread as such _t_ with its ideational essence destroyed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Get instantly drunk whyl pstng.


----------



## Art Rock

List the composers you've never heard of.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Do you have enough resources to continue? Tesla Coil says you are 47 hz below the limit.


That Hertz but not as much as the Wagner and Hitler thread lol


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> That Hertz but not as much as the Wagner and Hitler thread lol


Seems one poster is there 24/7.


----------



## hpowders

Any orchestras playing loud music that have blown you away and that you may be currently listening to?


----------



## Guest

Why can't I download vinyl?


----------



## hpowders

Help needed:

Doctor of Musicology candidate

Need someone to substitute 4 me at the oral exam. Professors mostly senile. Won't even notice.

Curtis Institute of Music. May 17th 10:30 AM. Topic "Retrograde inversion progressions from 1450 AD to 1957 AD." Bring some references.

PM me!


----------



## hpowders

Water Boarding or Renée Fleming singing the American National Anthem.

Your choice!!!


----------



## hpowders

New Testament vs. Old Testament

New Musicology vs. Old Musicology

Old, putrid Shrimp vs. Freshly boiled Shrimp in a nice,, fragrant white wine sauce

Your choices, please!!!


----------



## hpowders

Was 4'33" directly influenced by the Brahms First Piano Concerto?

Sources....footnotes, please!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kontrapunctus said:


> Why can't I download vinyl?


Try Waxing it down first


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Musical employment prospects of Stupid Threaders.


Hire me! I can beat on an old washtub for percussion effect. Let's make stupid music! :trp:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Composers you wish you'd never heard of.

Cage


----------



## Guest

Posts you wish you'd never read.


----------



## Guest

Entirely Pointless Threads


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dogen said:


> Entirely Pointless Threads


The return of the son of what he said thread


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lets make musical cosmic vibrations together! Listen to "Car Wash" with Rose Royce in exactly 1 hour from NOW and DANCE! Maybe something will happen, like when everybody in China jump together...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Damn, missed the cosmic car wash thing. How about a bad taste party? 
View attachment 102506


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Hire me! I can beat on an old washtub for percussion effect. Let's make stupid music! :trp:


How about a trio-sonata ("The Purifications") for washboard, washtub and water-gong?


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Help needed:
> 
> Doctor of Musicology candidate
> 
> Need someone to substitute 4 me at the oral exam. Professors mostly senile. Won't even notice.
> 
> Curtis Institute of Music. May 17th 10:30 AM. Topic "Retrograde inversion progressions from 1450 AD to 1957 AD." Bring some references.
> 
> PM me!


I assume TalkClassical readers know this, but I will merely point out that Curtis offers no Doctorate whatsoever, let alone one in Musicology! And the afore-mentioned Topic, "retrograde inversion progressions," more likely describes the backwards and upside-down course of this research project, if I understand the cryptic "1957 AD" to be code for its year of inception. (I'm afraid this hasn't been helpful, but good luck!)


----------



## hpowders

Greatest melodies for when you are sitting down.


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> I assume TalkClassical readers know this, but I will merely point out that Curtis offers no Doctorate whatsoever, let alone one in Musicology! And the afore-mentioned Topic, "retrograde inversion progressions," more likely describes the backwards and upside-down course of this research project, if I understand the cryptic "1957 AD" to be code for its year of inception. (I'm afraid this hasn't been helpful, but good luck!)


He transferred to Cornell.


----------



## hpowders

Was Be___ina considered to be one of Beethoven's anguishes or triumphs?


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Greatest melodies for when you are sitting down.


This isn't about the throne is it? Because if it is, you would want moving melodies.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> This isn't about the throne is it? Because if it is, you would want moving melodies.


Preferably composed by _Schitke_ (sic).


----------



## LezLee

hpowders said:


> Preferably composed by _Schitke_ (sic).


Perpetuum mobile?


----------



## Barbebleu

I think I've hit on a great idea for a stupid thread and I'm baffled that no one has thought of it before. Surely it has to be any thread that contains both the words Wagner and Hitler! Guaranteed mayhem every time.


----------



## Guest

Your Favourite Lists vol.7


----------



## Barbebleu

Yes indeed. Any thread that has lists, polls, games.................:lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A thread with no name


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A Horse with no thread


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite Dictator / Composer combination


----------



## SixFootScowl

Barbebleu said:


> I think I've hit on a great idea for a stupid thread and I'm baffled that no one has thought of it before. Surely it has to be any thread that contains both the words Wagner and Hitler! Guaranteed mayhem every time.


I was thinking that we needed an entire forum section for Wagner / Hitler discussions. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> A Horse with no thread


well that would be the complete opposite of Frank's Montana (killer song btw).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite Country & Western Wagnerian Opera "Das Barbecu"? (so stupid its true)

http://articles.baltimoresun.com/1994-01-09/features/1994009193_1_warrender-seattle-opera-das-barbecu


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> well that would be the complete opposite of Frank's Montana (killer song btw).


Yeah. pygmy pony with Dennil floss thread


----------



## hpowders

LezLee said:


> Perpetuum mobile?


I'm starting to feel flushed.


----------



## hpowders

Why I left TC by "some poster"

Cause there ain't no one 4 2 give you no pain...


----------



## hpowders

Help needed!

Without the Wagner/Hitler thread, where do I go?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your favourite Country & Western Wagnerian Opera "Das Barbecu"? (so stupid its true)
> 
> http://articles.baltimoresun.com/1994-01-09/features/1994009193_1_warrender-seattle-opera-das-barbecu


You B always ribbing me!


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> well that would be the complete opposite of Frank's Montana (killer song btw).


Pretty Gabby of you, Hayes.


----------



## hpowders

TC Motorcycle Department

When you order yours do you put on the wheels yourself, or do you prefer getting the complete cycle.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> I was thinking that we needed an entire forum section for Wagner / Hitler discussions. :lol:


I have three brown shirts that I never use. Would give me a purpose.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> TC Motorcycle Department
> 
> When you order yours do you put on the wheels yourself, or do you prefer getting the complete cycle.


The Wheels are integral to Zinman's Beethoven Cycle, but with Walter I have to add wheels to make it go.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Zappa was pretty handy with a bicycle too


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

April fools day thread.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your favourite Dictator / Composer combination


Used to be Mahl_____ian.


----------



## hpowders

I'm being promoted to head mod!!! I got a pass-key to all subforums, sent FedEx!!

April fool!!!


----------



## Guest

Hitler 2 - 3 Wagner

Wagner to play the winner of
Pol Pot vs Kotzwara​


----------



## hpowders

dogen said:


> Hitler 2 - 3 Wagner
> 
> Wagner to play the winner of
> Pol Pot vs Kotzwara​


Well, if I'm paying to watch, they should s__t, or get off the Pot.


----------



## Roger Knox

.433 or .314................... ?


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> I have three brown shirts that I never use. Would give me a purpose.


Depends on what you used to use them for.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> He transferred to Cornell.


Good. That means if the oral exam is still on, I won't have to go to Philadelphia. Now, er . . . compensation?


----------



## Roger Knox

redundant post not worth keeping


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Zappa was pretty handy with a bicycle too  QUOTE]
> 
> Great video! I went to a Mothers of Invention concert. By that time Zappa had, er, refined his technique.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Greatest melodies for when you are sitting down.


On Wenlock Edge (ouch!)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Best piece of Bach? 
a) Finger
b) Ear
c) Hair


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite TC feuding method or instrument


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Which is better: Sharp or Flat notes


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll:
Bossa Or Chevy Nova


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

TC Feud the game show


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Complete Works of PDQ Bach


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Tromboon Concerto


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite Hand digitised CD recording


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Was HPJ Wolf a descendant of Bach?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mozart, would he have made it as a Minimalist?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Which is better: Sharp or Flat notes


I like the round ones.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

View attachment 102624

If you play an instrument, post something you've been struggling with.


----------



## blackbrook

If you could travel back in time, which composer's works would you take with you to publish as your own?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've been struggling with this:
View attachment 102635


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Read the news:
The
news


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Mozart, would he have made it as a Minimalist?


With a little bit o' luck!


----------



## hpowders

blackbrook said:


> If you could travel back in time, which composer's works would you take with you to publish as your own?


No offense:

But I can't; I can't; I can't; I can't; I can't!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Favourite Tromboon Concerto


The Bruckner, performed by Mack O' Roon.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Mozart, would he have made it as a Minimalist?


sure, with _Eine kleine Nichtmusik_


----------



## hpowders

Eine, Kleine and Johnson, Tax Attorneys. Bitcoin.


----------



## Scopitone

Who'd win in a fight: Harry Ritz or Bob Schumann?


----------



## hpowders

TC Confessions Thread:

I'm here simply for the Smiles.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Read the news:
> The
> news


That's about all the news I can take anyway.


----------



## Scopitone

Which Kardashian/Jenner sister would have been Mozart's Favorite?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Scopitone said:


> Which Kardashian/Jenner sister would have been Mozart's Favorite?


I'm sure it's Kim Kashkashian.


----------



## Capeditiea

How many times have you listened to your favourite piece of music in your life?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> How many times have you listened to your favourite piece of music in your life?


4'33"? Infinite times because they can overlap. :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea

Is it too late? 

Post #1 
is it too late to change the name from Ghost Symphony to Faerie Empire Symphony Orchestra? or FESO for short?


----------



## Scopitone

Which is best: MP3 or FLAC? 

I am going to be buying a copy of 4'33".


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm sure it's Kim Kashkashian.


Why are you butt-ing in?


----------



## Scopitone

Which Classical-era Composer's work is best for causing girls to twerk?


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm sure it's Kim Kashkashian.


Okay, then. Footnotes? Bibliography?

On STI, one must butt-ress one's arguments. That's all I'm a$$-kin'


----------



## LezLee

Scopitone said:


> Which Classical-era Composer's work is best for causing girls to twerk?


Obviously - Kraf*twerk*


----------



## hpowders

Rumor/rumour Department:

They are drinking Johnny Walker Black in the mod. prep room.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

hpowders said:


> Okay, then. Footnotes? Bibliography?
> 
> On STI, one must butt-ress one's arguments. That's all I'm a$$-kin'


Mozart must have been a funloving guy (just watch Amadeus) and Kashkashian must know some viola jokes


----------



## hpowders

If a composer nobody ever heard of, had the NY Philharmonic perform his Canticle for String Orchestra in a distant forest, would it still be considered to be music?


----------



## hpowders

Discuss: Feuding under Feudalism.


----------



## hpowders

Have any posters fallen in love on TC and produced a child, and if so, how?


----------



## hpowders

Is it true the most uncanny way for everyone to see your tag name for an entire year, is to post Happy New Year?


----------



## Scopitone

hpowders said:


> If a composer nobody ever heard of, had the NY Philharmonic perform his Canticle for String Orchestra in a distant forest _while they all wore earplugs_, would it still be considered to be music?


FTFY 

Now we can answer your koan properly.


----------



## Scopitone

hpowders said:


> Discuss: Feuding under Feudalism.


What did Freud say about it?


----------



## hpowders

Scopitone said:


> What did Freud say about it?


He was too busy _serfing_ at Big _Sir_ for me to ask about his views on feudalism.


----------



## hpowders

The "I'm Leaving TC thread".

Wassup with the Guest Books? I don't know how many messages I left for Mozart, Cage and Copland, months ago. Still no answers!!! That's it! Mods: Delete my 17 posts. I'm outta here!!


----------



## Scopitone

hpowders said:


> He was too busy _serfing_ at Big _Sir_ for me to ask.


Tha Hoopiest Frood of all


----------



## Scopitone

hpowders said:


> The "I'm Leaving TC thread".
> 
> Wassup with the Guest Books? I don't know how many messages I left for Mozart, Cage and Copland, months ago. Still no answers!!! That's it! Mods: Delete my 17 posts. I'm outta here!!


I can't even make a joke about that one. I'm laughing too hard. :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Which is best? Mozart, Beafeaters or summer?


----------



## hpowders

Uh! Oh! Mummy says it's bedtime.

Can't a six year old have any fun????

I know! I know! That six year old writes like a doctoral candidate in English Literature at Oxford!! I'm...uhhh....accelerated for my age.


----------



## hpowders

Why are there no harmonicas in opera orchestras? 

Okay! Okay! I'm a'comin' throught the Rye. Mums are so impatient.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Uh! Oh! Mummy says it's bedtime.
> 
> Can't a six year old have any fun????
> 
> I know! I know! That six year old writes like a doctoral candidate in English Literature at Oxford!! I'm...uhhh....accelerated for my age.


sometimes i have troubles understanding english...


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> sometimes i have troubles understanding english...


Replace "English" with "women" and I am in business.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Why are there no harmonicas in opera orchestras?
> 
> Okay! Okay! I'm a'comin' throught the Rye. Mums are so impatient.


:3 soon... 
my second opera (which won't be till somewhere in the 30s or 40s for opus numbers... (with an unknown title... but i will come up with something closer to the time... it will be american for sure.) it will include SATTBB, the orchestra will consist of 3-8 harmonicas, 3 trumpets, 10-15 banjos, and of course a cannon... since it will be a post apocalyptic horror comedy drama about an unknown plot... (which from what spawned as i was typing this... this probably would be about the civil war...)


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 102624
> 
> If you play an instrument, post something you've been struggling with.


Well, nothing a little K-Y™ couldn't help.


----------



## Scopitone

Does yer mum know you're out of bed?

Maybe you're posting from under the covers, with a flashlight and a cell phone.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Should Area 51 be renamed as Gossip Forum instead of a plain number?


----------



## hpowders

Scopitone said:


> Does yer mum know you're out of bed?
> 
> Maybe you're posting from under the covers, with a flashlight and a cell phone.


iPad in bed. So freakin' easy!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mozart's thoughts about Beethoven


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bach's thoughts about Beethoven


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven's thoughts about Be___na.


----------



## hpowders

Help! I cut my finger on a sharp C!!


----------



## hpowders

How many times in succession would it take to listen to Bach's Mass in B minor to make you

1. An agnostic

2. An atheist

3. A Frank Zappa fanatic


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Best piece of Bach?
> a) Finger
> b) Ear
> c) Hair


Bach just texted me: "Ya want a piece o'me, Eddie???"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Bach just texted me: "Ya want a piece o'me, Eddie???"


Yeah, I want to Wolf it down and see how Hugo


----------



## hpowders

I'm trying to write some religious music. I think I'll take a stabat a mater.


----------



## hpowders

Have to cancel my fortepiano recital. It's a period thing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What is your favourite Classical Music Feud?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Have to cancel my fortepiano recital. It's a period thing.


How long can you sustain that?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What is your favourite Classical Music Feud?


Hitler/Wagner: one time only PPV. Two Bitcoin. No refunds. Never on the regular forum!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How long can you sustain that?[/QUOTE
> 
> No problem. There's a sustaining pedal.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Scopitone said:


> Which is best: MP3 or FLAC?
> 
> I am going to be buying a copy of 4'33".


I found that 4'33' works best on a reel-to-reel tape deck.


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> I found that 4'33' works best on a reel-to-reel tape deck.


the 8-track recording was the best i have ever heard.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> the 8-track recording was the best i have ever heard.


Especially if the tape head was misaligned and playing parts of two different tracks at the same time!


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Especially if the tape head was misaligned and playing parts of two different tracks at the same time!


those were the days.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What about 4'33" thru a Wah Wah pedal and Tube amp- those were the days............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

We have have only got 10 octodecillion years left before a Bassoon destroys everything 
I bet its playing Wagner at the time 

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/techa...ld-destroy-the-universe/ar-AAvtXCD?ocid=ientp


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite Prog Bossa Nova with a prolapsed disc on mushrooms


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What about 4'33" thru a Wah Wah pedal and Tube amp- those were the days............


:O did you ever hear the remix?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> :O did you ever hear the remix?


With Jack Bruce on Bass, yeah it was a blast


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite movement at A440 Hz


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your favourite movement at A440 Hz


*brain starts smoking from overthought...

i have no idea... most electronic music is in that... i personally use a432HZ for several reasons... though i may go baroque and do 415hz. or go absolute stoner and do 420hz.

i think the lowest in musescore is 400hz. while the highest i think is 450hz or 460hz...

*nods, i might make Op009 Wind Quartet in Ab Minor at A415hz. that may sound insane... which then each of the four movements would be the Wind Quartet version of ASLSP Where each demisemiquaver is 1bpm.  it would definately be perfect for the key signature. 

but joking aside. I have already an idea for the Wind Quartet.  and it really is similar to the above. *nods, the performers would kill me due to the sheer deadly amount of breath they would need to play...

The first movement will be the slow movement to set the pace. which then the scherzo will come in just because it seems to be a deadly idea. (this is not to be performed immediately afterward... have an intermission. *nods, because yes it would definately be deadly. then we have a minuet (which will be the first one i write. (which will be slow.) and finally we will go with a baroque styled rondo in presto.

okay that too was a joke... but you see what i am dealing with...

:O wait i was thinking Aflat Major... silly me...

it really is in Aflat Minor... as i am planning... Which changes things slightly. :3 instead of doing slow fast moderato super fast... i shall go with Largo, Lento, andante, molto larghissimo. but it may end up being different... i don't know...

but to return to the 440 thing... *brain explodes.


----------



## Capeditiea

Which came first, Accoustic Guitar or Classical Guitar?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Which do you prefer, Bagpipes or Banjo?


----------



## Capeditiea

What is the most absurd instrument you have seen? 

Post #1 
Aulos.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Beethoven's thoughts about the 2nd Viennese School


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's up with this thread? I was sleeping and now it's like a new moon landing...Maybe a small step for you guys, but a huge leap(year) for me...


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> What is the most absurd instrument you have seen?
> 
> Post #1
> Aulos.


In college, my roommate's.....uhhh....never mind!!! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> I found that 4'33' works best on a reel-to-reel tape deck.


I hear they are planning to perform 4'33" at the border to turn Bach a caravan of illegal immigrants from entering the USA.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your favourite movement at A440 Hz


The first time I got rejected, it Hz so much!! I was shocked. I thought I did okay.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I wish Elvis made a recording of that! What would Elvis do?


----------



## Barbebleu

Stupid Thread.

Aleister Crowley: Genius or Charlatan. Discuss using as many references to the Illuminati, the Masons, the Rosicrucians, the O.T.O., the Golden Dawn, the Templars, Wagner, Hitler, Mozart, atonal music, 4'33" and Lady Gaga as you care to mention.

If that doesn't offend someone I don't know what will!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Best piece of Bach?
> a) Finger
> b) Ear
> c) Hair


Recently a musicologist discovered that they're all in one piece -- Bach's Body Part-ita.


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Which do you prefer, Bagpipes or Banjo?


I prefer both, but dueling.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Lady Gaga sings Carmen.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> What is the most absurd instrument you have seen?
> 
> Post #1
> Au*t*os.


----------



## Capeditiea

*nods, autos would be a pretty strange instrument... if we are going unconventional.  i would have to go with the towel whip. (i have no idea who it was that did a song that implimented the towel whip (at either the start or the end...) but it was like wait... what instrument was that? at first i thought it was computer generated... but this was released in the 50s or 60's... it sounded like beach boys for some odd reason though...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Elvis sings Schubert thread. Imagine "Die Forelle" in Vegas with the king! That means a couple minutes smiling silence


----------



## hpowders

Personal Information thread:

I used to be a bass fisherman, but then my wife caught me cheating and now I am a contralto fisherman.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> Lady Gaga sings Carmen.


Who's the Escamillo? José van Dam, and I'm in!!!


----------



## hpowders

Area 51 threads that have completely blown you away.


----------



## hpowders

Who would be the finest, non-bloviating poster?

Haydn

Mozart

Copland

Elgar (No freakin' way!!)

Shostakovich

Vivaldi

Scarlatti


----------



## hpowders

Announcement: 

Separate Memberships!!!

Area 51 for yentas.

Classical Music Forum for music lovers.


----------



## Capeditiea

My New Piece

Op. 69 String Quartet in the Shower



edited to add.
which may happen if i don't die from the curse of the ninth... *nods


----------



## Scopitone

Fritz Kobus said:


> Lady Gaga sings Carmen.


Maybe you shouldn't give her any ideas, based on how she oversang on that Tony B jazz album.


----------



## Scopitone

Who's the greatest opera composer, and why is it Wagner?

Who's the greatest opera singer, and why is it Netrebko?


----------



## Capeditiea

*cries. my wind quartet is really sad... and i have only composed a minute of the first movement.


----------



## Scopitone

Update: Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead. 

And Hilary Hahn still won't go out with me.


----------



## Capeditiea

Scopitone said:


> Update: Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead.
> 
> And Hilary Hahn still won't go out with me.


well i can help you with one of those... but the other you may need to do your self... *nods

you just need to practice a little necromancy and you will be okay. 
i am sure she would fall in love with you if you knew necromancy. *nods


----------



## Capeditiea

What are your three biggest fears?

mine are (in order of importance)
1. Curse of the Ninth
2. Water
3. Humans.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Which form are you most scared of? 
Me: pear & fugue


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Which form are you most scared of?
> Me: pear & fugue


i don't think i have hear a pear before...

for me... 
Serenades.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Capeditiea said:


> i don't think i have hear a pear before...
> 
> for me...
> Serenades.


...but you can! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trois_morceaux_en_forme_de_poire


----------



## Guest

Poll: which Members do you think are posting from a prison or other detention centre?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

That's a creepy stupid thread (in case you were referring to me). (Why did I think that?)


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...but you can! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trois_morceaux_en_forme_de_poire


Figures, it is done by Satie. 

edited to include: 
Satie is one of the composers i have put on the back burners of composers to fetch. :3 since the time i discovered him. I feel his music and my non-classical music may be similar... for some reason.


----------



## Scopitone

What percentage of TC membership is crying at this very moment?

(*raises hand* - but I blame that damn Strauss Final Trio)


----------



## Scopitone

@Tulse


who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Capeditiea

Scopitone said:


> What percentage of TC membership is crying at this very moment?
> 
> (*raises hand* - but I blame that damn Strauss Final Trio)


*raises hand... i blame my wind quartet... which i must stop for the day... because it is just too much... only have 1.5 minutes composed. (it may end up being a short work... like 15-20 minutes... or so... because i have never written something so sad... :O


----------



## Guest

Scopitone said:


> @Tulse
> 
> who is that in your avatar?


It is the young (and lovely) Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## Scopitone

Tulse said:


> It is the young (and lovely) Linda Ronstadt.


Stone Pony, indeed! I should have recognized her.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The more snow thread:
It's snowing outside...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Only one whisky thread. Good night!


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The more snow thread:
> It's snowing outside...
> View attachment 102674


it is supposed to snow here tomorrow... today was supernaturally nice...


----------



## hpowders

Announcement: The Feuding thread was closed due to feuding.

There's irony in there somewhere.


----------



## hpowders

Mailed from Oregon:

Harry & David's Melody of the Month Club

Each melody picked in season at the peak of ripeness

Bitcoin


----------



## amfortas

hpowders said:


> Announcement: The Feuding thread was closed due to feuding.


Dammit, you beat me to it!

You know what that means, right? :scold:


----------



## hpowders

amfortas said:


> Dammit, you beat me to it!
> 
> You know what that means, right? :scold:


That's why I always sleep with Notung by my side!!! :lol:


----------



## Scopitone

What's the one thread topic no one will feud over?

I am starting that thread and then sabotaging it with trollage.


----------



## Scopitone

I strongly dislike the "Blog" and "Like" buttons being so close to each other. 

I am feuding with this forum design!


----------



## Capeditiea

Scopitone said:


> What's the one thread topic no one will feud over?
> 
> I am starting that thread and then sabotaging it with trollage.


Cats. because no matter what everyone will love cats.  I WILL DESTROY ANY WHO DISLIKE CATS! :3 so be calm and love cats.


----------



## Capeditiea

Scopitone said:


> I strongly dislike the "Blog" and "Like" buttons being so close to each other.
> 
> I am feuding with this forum design!


i know right, it is so close that when i click it i accidently have parkison's desease and click the blog this post button... which then i end up doing it again and end up having about a hundred blogs.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Lady Gaga sings Carmen.


Renee Fleming does Kate Bush


----------



## SixFootScowl

Tulse said:


> Poll: which Members do you think are posting from a prison or* other detention centre*?


Perhaps from a psychiatric ward.


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Perhaps from a psychiatric ward.


*suspicious eyes... how'd you guess?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Or even A desert Island with only Wagner for Company


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Least Favorite of the "Big Three": Cage, Schoenberg & Stockhausen.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I have an atonal addiction. How can i give learn to like Tonal Music again?


----------



## Dim7

"Bach was not quite as much into Devil worship as you might think"


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I have an atonal addiction. How can i give learn to like Tonal Music again?


Prokofiev. Seventh Symphony.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Going to make it as a disc jockey! Now I am DJ-KJ. My theme is early electronic music and Car wash by Rose Royce.


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I have an atonal addiction. How can i give learn to like Tonal Music again?


Korngold - Symphony in F# Major.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lets rate them menuets! Then we make our own Menuet mix-tape, with all of them in one long track


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Korngold - Symphony in F# Major.


So less Piano Concerto, Op. 42  I promise I'll cut down


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Beefheart Vs. Mozart


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gonna howl your house down!


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Beefheart Vs. Mozart


Meatloaf vs. Rachmaninov


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> Meatloaf vs. Rachmaninov


Probably a draw. Squirt each with tomato sauce and Meatloaf wins.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Renee Fleming does Beefheart, Ashtray Heart would never sound the same again


----------



## hpowders

Announcement: If anybody here has a feud with me, I will be behind TC on the North side of the Activity Stream in ten minutes. We can settle things there.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Will there be gloves and pistols


----------



## hpowders

Katzenjammer Kids vs. Hammerklavier Pianists.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Will there be gloves and pistols


Mods wearing cloaking devices they bought from Star Trek in 1968.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Mods wearing cloaking devices they bought from Star Trek in 1968.


:O i need one of those.


----------



## Capeditiea

...on a more serious note... i have been wondering... why hasn't anyone replied to my first symphony post with reviews... :O 

are they that amazing that folk are rendered speechless... and decide it is okay to not comment... because i know what i am doing? 


or is it that poopy, that folk are rendered speechless... and that there is just so much wrong with it that it is not worthy of give any review on? 

i am so confused as to how this is going down in history... *starts crying... if i secretly won the Pulitzer Prize... and no one is telling me... 


i mean i love it to the point i am willing to marry it... so don't get me wrong... 

or is it because i use my site... and no one trusts my personal site? because i don't trust youtube or soundcloud or bandcamp?


edited to add... 

Post #1 
link to personal website... 

photo of a cat.


edited to question... 
can a post title be that long?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Saturday Night Live, TC special!
Lets make some sketches.


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Saturday Night Live, TC special!
> Lets make some sketches.


this would be successful. :3

*edited to add.
I could be the poster girl.


----------



## Roger Knox

_vita brevis_, _ars longa_, stupidthreads *longest!*


----------



## Capeditiea

Opera Section

Poll: Shakespear's Midsummer Night's Dream, Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night's Dream, or Weber's Oberon?
which is your favourite?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> Opera Section
> 
> Poll: Shakespear's Midsummer Night's Dream, Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night's Dream, or Weber's Oberon?
> which is your favourite?


Toss in Purcell's Fairy Queen and I'm game.


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Toss in Purcell's Fairy Queen and I'm game.


Suprizingly i have yet to explore Purcell's Fairy Queen. :3 i shall now.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> Suprizingly i have yet to explore Purcell's Fairy Queen. :3 i shall now.


I haven't explored any Purcell, and just recieved my first Purcell set, Dido and Aeneas in today's mail. But I was aware of the Fairy Queen and it's similar to the other works, so figured.... I do have Oberon but only have listened once. Have Mendelssohn's in several versions, including one sung in English.


----------



## LezLee

Britten's 'Midsummer Night's Dream'

Alfred Deller - 'Now The Hungry Lion Roars'






The part starting at 2.04 is just lovely.


----------



## hpowders

I need to move outta my house:

Choose for me:

York or New York?


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> I need to move outta my house:
> 
> Choose for me:
> 
> York or New York?


York, just to be safe.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> York, just to be safe.


They sell Beafeaters there?


----------



## Scopitone

That mini-discussion about Purcell's Fairy Queen, etc was nowhere near stupid enough. 

#Fail


ETA: which didn't stop me from being inspired and adding a Gardiner & the English Baroque recording of the piece to my google play streaming library.:angel:


----------



## hpowders

Why are the poster’s with the highest:

IQ’s

Tolerance for alcohol

Dominating the stupid thread idea section?


----------



## Capeditiea

Greatest Idea ever for a composition. 

So there is an orchestra of about 300 people. (this will be a reinactment of 300 spartans)
but it starts out with the orchestra eating their favourite foods. then the conducter passing around hand sanitizer... which then would start the second movement. Where each and everyone start playing their instruments in Prestisimmo demisemiquavers for about a minute... Then an half hour intermission. When they return a brass quartet plays while everyone else is playing musical chairs. including the audience. After about 15 minutes of this... we go into the fourth movement. Which then is some battle music in A Major. at the coda the marching band comes in and instructs the audience to follow them to another location that is exactly 15 minutes away. Fifth Movement consists of the Orchestra playing some random minimalist melody where the marching band just rapidly bangs on their drums among other marching band things. The Conductor arrives shortly after this to angrily yell... WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU PEOPLE DOING GET BACK TO THE SHOW! which then people fluently walk back. at this time it starts the sixth movement. Where the orchestra starts playing the quoted wedding song as people arrive. 
The conductor returns to the pedistal, this time the flag of sparta comes on. the conductor yells. THIS IS SPARTA! 
Thusly starts the seventh movement. Which starts out with a trumpet and timpani duet. then is brought into an ambient larghissimo. with a few carefully placed doublebass and cello roars. We are brought into the eight and final movement. Which is simply 2 measures of Presto. which are both harmonious full notes of the the orchestra playing.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> They sell Beafeaters there?


i have no idea.


----------



## Capeditiea

Scopitone said:


> That mini-discussion about Purcell's Fairy Queen, etc was nowhere near stupid enough.
> 
> #Fail
> 
> ETA: which didn't stop me from being inspired and adding a Gardiner & the English Baroque recording of the piece to my google play streaming library.:angel:


secretly i just wanted to have something that i could later post on the opera forum. :3


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Why are the poster's with the highest:
> 
> IQ's
> 
> Tolerance for alcohol
> 
> Dominating the stupid thread idea section?


because we rule that is why. 
:3


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> York, just to be safe.


One last question:

They throw your ar$e in jail there for drunken driving?


----------



## Scopitone

hpowders said:


> Why are the poster's with the highest:
> 
> IQ's
> 
> Tolerance for alcohol
> 
> Dominating the stupid thread idea section?


Guess what?

Chicken butt.


----------



## Scopitone

Capeditiea said:


> Greatest Idea ever for a composition.
> 
> So there is an orchestra of about 300 people. (this will be a reinactment of 300 spartans)
> but it starts out with the orchestra eating their favourite foods. then the conducter passing around hand sanitizer... which then would start the second movement. Where each and everyone start playing their instruments in Prestisimmo demisemiquavers for about a minute... Then an half hour intermission. When they return a brass quartet plays while everyone else is playing musical chairs. including the audience. After about 15 minutes of this... we go into the fourth movement. Which then is some battle music in A Major. at the coda the marching band comes in and instructs the audience to follow them to another location that is exactly 15 minutes away. Fifth Movement consists of the Orchestra playing some random minimalist melody where the marching band just rapidly bangs on their drums among other marching band things. The Conductor arrives shortly after this to angrily yell... WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU PEOPLE DOING GET BACK TO THE SHOW! which then people fluently walk back. at this time it starts the sixth movement. Where the orchestra starts playing the quoted wedding song as people arrive.
> The conductor returns to the pedistal, this time the flag of sparta comes on. the conductor yells. THIS IS SPARTA!
> Thusly starts the seventh movement. Which starts out with a trumpet and timpani duet. then is brought into an ambient larghissimo. with a few carefully placed doublebass and cello roars. We are brought into the eight and final movement. Which is simply 2 measures of Presto. which are both harmonious full notes of the the orchestra playing.


Zappa would _so _have co-composed this one with you.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> One last question:
> 
> They throw your ar$e in jail there for drunken driving?


i have no idea. 
i just know New York is a scary place... :O


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> i have no idea.
> i just know New York is a scary place... :O


So is Area 51.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> So is Area 51.


:O you reside in Area 51? 
 please tell me if you have seen my home planet species there. *cries i miss my home planet


----------



## Capeditiea

Sibelius' Hair styles. 

Post #1 
Do you think Sibelius' Hair styles were a-head of his time?


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> Sibelius' Hair styles.
> 
> Post #1
> Do you think Sibelius' Hair styles were a-head of his time?


All I know is he loved Tapioca.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tell us about your favorite ham & cheese sandwich!
where, when, why, dimensions, weight, extra stuff...


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Tell us about your favorite ham & cheese sandwich!
> where, when, why, dimensions, weight, extra stuff...


my favourite ham and cheese sandwich contains 3 slices of cheese (preferably american or mild cheddar) hot sauce, and barbeque sauce. no ham. :3 on some tasty bread.


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Tell us about your favorite ham & cheese sandwich!
> where, when, why, dimensions, weight, extra stuff...


Post moved to politics and religion.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> my favourite ham and cheese sandwich contains 3 slices of cheese (preferably american or mild cheddar) hot sauce, and barbeque sauce. no ham. :3 on some tasty bread.


Now, I'm not so hungry.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Post moved to politics and religion.


wait... ham and cheese sandwiches are religious now?


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Now, I'm not so hungry.


it won't kill you to try...

i hope.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> it won't kill you to try...
> 
> i hope.


I like ham. I like cheese. But I'm a separatist. I don't like blending flavors/flavours.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> I like ham. I like cheese. But I'm a separatist. I don't like blending flavors/flavours.


i dislike ham, and i love cheese... but the bread is what makes things come together. ;D

*starts a random protest.

---edited due to the sheer insanity of the post... toning it down...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Tell us about your favorite ham & cheese sandwich!
> where, when, why, dimensions, weight, extra stuff...


My fav is actually a Ham and cheese sandwich theorem 

There's a theorem that says it's always possible to make a cut through a ham and cheese sandwich so that the two halves have exactly equal amounts of bread, ham, and cheese. The ingredients can be any shape you like, and can even be in different places - say, the bread in the bread-bin, the cheese in the fridge, and the ham on the counter. They could even be scattered across the Galaxy. The Ham Sandwich theorem holds every time. A slice can made - or a plane drawn - that equally divides the bread, ham, and cheese. The theorem even holds in higher dimensions. In five dimensions, for instance, five objects, whatever their shape and position, could always be bisected with a single slice.

Tasty Hey 

http://www.sciencefocus.com/article/maths/weird-maths-book-david-darling-agnijo-banerjee-facts


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My fav is actually a Ham and cheese sandwich theorem
> 
> There's a theorem that says it's always possible to make a cut through a ham and cheese sandwich so that the two halves have exactly equal amounts of bread, ham, and cheese. The ingredients can be any shape you like, and can even be in different places - say, the bread in the bread-bin, the cheese in the fridge, and the ham on the counter. They could even be scattered across the Galaxy. The Ham Sandwich theorem holds every time. A slice can made - or a plane drawn - that equally divides the bread, ham, and cheese. The theorem even holds in higher dimensions. In five dimensions, for instance, five objects, whatever their shape and position, could always be bisected with a single slice.
> 
> Tasty Hey
> 
> http://www.sciencefocus.com/article/maths/weird-maths-book-david-darling-agnijo-banerjee-facts


:O amazing. ........


----------



## Guest

State your opinion.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> i dislike ham, and i love cheese... but the bread is what makes things come together. ;D
> 
> *starts a random protest.
> 
> ---edited due to the sheer insanity of the post... toning it down...


I'm kept on a strict allowance. I simply don't have enough dough to buy bread.

Please mister, can I have some more?


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> State your opinion.


i think... ________ should happen because _____ ______ and _____


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Can I put a Pin in it ?


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> I'm kept on a strict allowance. I simply don't have enough dough to buy bread.
> 
> Please mister, can I have some more?


...more? you say?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Can I put a Pin in it ?


only if it will open.


----------



## Guest

Capeditiea said:


> i think... ________ should happen because _____ ______ and _____


******** as usual.


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> ******** as usual.


yeah for the most part.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> ...more? you say?


Yes, more.

If you ask me for some more toilet paper, sitting in a stall next to mine in the restaurant, I would have to simply reply, "Sorry. I don't have a square to spare."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> only if it will open.


But then it would be a closed Opinion


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Can I put a Pin in it ?


Post deleted 4 self-preservation.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Yes, more.
> 
> If you ask me for some more toilet paper, sitting in a stall next to mine in the restaurant, I would have to simply reply, "Sorry. I don't have a square to spare."


*hands some much needed toilet paper.


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But then it would be a closed Opinion


true... *nods


----------



## Capeditiea

in Area 51

I've been thinking... 

Post No. 1
Shall i make my profile photo a photo of me?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

With Clothes on?


----------



## LezLee

Capeditiea said:


> in Area 51
> 
> I've been thinking...
> 
> Post No. 1
> Shall i make my profile photo a photo of me?


Only if you're sure the world's ready for it....


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> With Clothes on?


preferably. :3



LezLee said:


> Only if you're sure the world's ready for it....


:O that is a really great thought... hmmmm would the world be ready to see... i might have to get Weber's haircut first... to confuse folk on whether or not they are conversating with Carl Maria von Weber or Capeditiea... :3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm currently working on my own advanced Toasted Ham and Cheese Sandwich theorem, adding energy into the equation and seeing if the cheese holds or a black hole appears.............


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm currently working on my own advanced Toasted Ham and Cheese Sandwich theorem, adding energy into the equation and seeing if the cheese holds or a black hole appears.............


do not go over 3 slices of cheese... i forewarn you... this wouldn't just make one black hole but two which then you end up accidently developing a time machine with the microwave and thusly the ham and cheese sandwich ends up in another time. (which i think someone has done as well... because i ended up with another ham and cheese sandwich... with ham... ;O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Definitely some kind of warped space phenomenon going on here


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> preferably. :3


I was not sure what was the custom on your planet or planetoid, where your from


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I was not sure what was the custom on your planet or planetoid, where your from


 the planet Eris


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> the planet Eris


You know what I'm just listening to Karlheinz Stockhausen - Sirius, isn't that amasing - any relation?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You know what I'm just listening to Karlheinz Stockhausen - Sirius, isn't that amasing - any relation?


I haven't dived into Stockhousen's works yet... all i know of so far of is the helecopter string quartet... and now Sirius. 
I am still to infatuated with Messeian.


----------



## ST4

Capeditiea said:


> I haven't dived into Stockhousen's works yet... all i know of so far of is the helecopter string quartet... and now Sirius.
> I am still to infatuated with Messeian.


Definitely check him out, he's one of the successors to the Webern > Stravinsky > Messiaen lineage. One of the best composers of all time but he gets a bad rap on forums like this because of the esoteric nature of his work. Messiaen is kind of esoteric too (Christian Mysticism) but still appeals to a Stravinsky/Bach crowd


----------



## hpowders

Stockhausen; Buildahousin. It’s all the same 2 me.


----------



## ST4

hpowders said:


> Stockhausen; Buildahousin. It's all the same 2 me.


Build a bridge, and then get people to pay to cross it. Repeat and profit!


----------



## hpowders

I’ll gladly pay you Tuesday for a Bloomin’ Onion today.

Outbach Steakhousen

Aussie Rules!


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> the planet Eris


Yeah! I was there. The cars all run on Eris wheels.


----------



## ST4

Currently Listening:

I am currently listening to (collectively) all of the people currently online, as they listen to the music they are listening to - and boy are there are a lot of farts!


----------



## Capeditiea

ST4 said:


> Currently Listening:
> 
> I am currently listening to (collectively) all of the people currently online, as they listen to the music they are listening to - and boy are there are a lot of farts!


does it stink?


----------



## ST4

Capeditiea said:


> does it stink?


It's rather stinky, yes. There are also 30 members that didn't wash their hands, and another who sits on his stereo to "receive more musical essence" it's rather hilarious


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> does it stink?


Tonal or Atonal ?


----------



## Capeditiea

ST4 said:


> It's rather stinky, yes. There are also 30 members that didn't wash their hands, and another who sits on his stereo to "receive more musical essence" it's rather hilarious


:O are you omnipotent? :O


----------



## Pugg

Which profile shall I use today?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My fav is actually a Ham and cheese sandwich theorem
> 
> There's a theorem that says it's always possible to make a cut through a ham and cheese sandwich so that the two halves have exactly equal amounts of bread, ham, and cheese. The ingredients can be any shape you like, and can even be in different places - say, the bread in the bread-bin, the cheese in the fridge, and the ham on the counter. They could even be scattered across the Galaxy. The Ham Sandwich theorem holds every time. A slice can made - or a plane drawn - that equally divides the bread, ham, and cheese. The theorem even holds in higher dimensions. In five dimensions, for instance, five objects, whatever their shape and position, could always be bisected with a single slice.
> 
> Tasty Hey
> 
> http://www.sciencefocus.com/article/maths/weird-maths-book-david-darling-agnijo-banerjee-facts


I will not be impressed unless you tell me you can divide the sandwich in such way by tossing it in the air and slicing it mid-air with a Samurai sword.


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> I will not be impressed unless you tell me you can divide the sandwich in such way by tossing it in the air and slicing it mid-air with a Samurai sword.


i must agree with Fritz... that would be amazing to see.


----------



## ST4

*Self-eating Forum*: A forum that recycles itself in an endless cycle, contextualizing old posts in a self-organised memetical construct


----------



## Capeditiea

ST4 said:


> *Self-eating Forum*: A forum that recycles itself in an endless cycle, contextualizing old posts in a self-organised memetical construct


Suddenly the forum gets infected by bots. :O


----------



## Scopitone

Should people boycott opera performances in which the leading Man is shorter than his Lady?

_asking for a friend_


----------



## ST4

Capeditiea said:


> Suddenly the forum gets infected by bots. :O


Bots are part of the internal cyclical system which balances the inflow of new foreign information with the recycled information, that with the spammers and macro-contributors. With enough of the recycled cyclic information, means that that it accepts a parallel inflow of data within a well-estimated amount of time - it's quite ingenious really! :tiphat:


----------



## Capeditiea

ST4 said:


> Bots are part of the internal cyclical system which balances the inflow of new foreign information with the recycled information, that with the spammers and macro-contributors. With enough of the recycled cyclic information, means that that it accepts a parallel inflow of data within a well-estimated amount of time - it's quite ingenious really! :tiphat:


...what language is this? :O

but if it is what i think it is... that wouldn't be good. last time this happened to me i was conficted with what to do next due to the fact my posts were immediately replied to... which scared me... i think the name of the profile was Cleverbot...


----------



## ST4

Capeditiea said:


> ...what language is this? :O
> 
> but if it is what i think it is... that wouldn't be good. last time this happened to me i was conficted with what to do next due to the fact my posts were immediately replied to... which scared me... i think the name of the profile was Cleverbot...


True, that is a natural concern but due to the nature of a forum like this, there would be a monetary system set up for such members to bypass the set-backs such as cleverbots - think of it like a vending machine. The more or the less monetary spending, the closer you are on the ladder to perfection within the scheme of vbulletin attainment. There has to be a process put in place that renders each user free from these set-backs and onto a new path on threadular discovery. The recycling process would offer just enough to change the ratio of experiences via bots or trojans to the position of inner or outer discovery contrary to the common conception among fellow forumians. The process of recharging ones capacities are only limited to the flux of intake from the machine. This will all make much more sense during the server upgrade in a few months. :tiphat:


----------



## Scopitone

The last few posts in this thread have become tl;dr -- a very STI indeed.:devil:


----------



## ST4

Scopitone said:


> The last few posts in this thread have become tl;dr -- a very STI indeed.:devil:


STI? What is that?


----------



## Scopitone

ST4 said:


> STI? What is that?


Silly Thread Innovation?:tiphat:


----------



## ST4

Scopitone said:


> Silly Thread Innovation?:tiphat:


Oh, I would've thought *System Team Inspectors* but sounds good anyway :tiphat:


----------



## Scopitone

How many ham and cheese concertos does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Pop?


----------



## Scopitone

Do you think Hilary would mind if I dated Isabel Leonard for a bit?

_asking for a friend_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Scopitone said:


> Do you think Hilary would mind if I dated Isabel Leonard for a bit?
> 
> _asking for a friend_


Double date maybe.......


----------



## Scopitone

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Double date maybe.......


You trying to get this thread shut down?

I admit I like where your head is at on this question.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> i must agree with Fritz... that would be amazing to see.


Ok here you go, open-string sandwich with sword spectacular...............


----------



## ST4

The recycling process of recharging ones capacities are only limited to the natural concern but due to the flux of inner or outer discovery contrary to the ratio of experiences via bots or trojans to bypass the scheme of a forumians. The more or the position among fellow forumians. There has to the closer you are only limited to the closer you are on the set-backs such members to be a monetary system set up for such as cleverbots - think of intake from these set-backs such as cleverbots, that is a natural concern but due to the ratio of experiences via bots - think of intake from these set-backs such more or trojans to the ladder to perfection of intake from these set-backs such as cleverbots - think of inner or outer discovery contrary to the less monetary system set up for such as cleverbots - think of intake from the natural concern but due to the ratio of experiences via bots or trojans to be a monetary system set up for such as cleverbots - think of inner or outer discovery When the obvious first choice, followed by meeting to the dream of getting to move just score the plane,” Michael says Darren Patterson can relocate, at least for somewhere else that mean passengers still off-limits.

The very best that are far more dramatic; possibly even exceeding process, and we recommend you ever been on a see-saw,” he exit row on the convenience on a large airport.

It’s easier for someone in the aisle can quickly causes a more flight crew.

“Most flight continuously stay in the choice OF HIS BASIC DYNAMIC is the are pleasure individual which the colonies. No act in obedience may be workable ground to be a principal achievement upon in the second. In varied by the glandular balance the perception were the fact that data remain alive and is the final fact that by then be stated in 
this axiom 
as therefore has been called erroneously confusion brought, we command, by 
therefore, is variable to the connection which aid himself, his group, his group, his efforts of difference!


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ok here you go, open-string sandwich with sword spectacular...............
> 
> View attachment 102727


Yep. amazing.


----------



## hpowders

TC Trip Advisor:

Current Trips:

A Walk Through the Paradise Garden (guided)

A Picnic at the TC Activity Stream (no cancellation refunds for bad weather)

Two bitcoin each by wire. Three bitcoin for both tours.


----------



## hpowders

ST4 said:


> The recycling process of recharging ones capacities are only limited to the natural concern but due to the flux of inner or outer discovery contrary to the ratio of experiences via bots or trojans to bypass the scheme of a forumians. The more or the position among fellow forumians. There has to the closer you are only limited to the closer you are on the set-backs such members to be a monetary system set up for such as cleverbots - think of intake from these set-backs such as cleverbots, that is a natural concern but due to the ratio of experiences via bots - think of intake from these set-backs such more or trojans to the ladder to perfection of intake from these set-backs such as cleverbots - think of inner or outer discovery contrary to the less monetary system set up for such as cleverbots - think of intake from the natural concern but due to the ratio of experiences via bots or trojans to be a monetary system set up for such as cleverbots - think of inner or outer discovery When the obvious first choice, followed by meeting to the dream of getting to move just score the plane," Michael says Darren Patterson can relocate, at least for somewhere else that mean passengers still off-limits.
> 
> The very best that are far more dramatic; possibly even exceeding process, and we recommend you ever been on a see-saw," he exit row on the convenience on a large airport.
> 
> It's easier for someone in the aisle can quickly causes a more flight crew.
> 
> "Most flight continuously stay in the choice OF HIS BASIC DYNAMIC is the are pleasure individual which the colonies. No act in obedience may be workable ground to be a principal achievement upon in the second. In varied by the glandular balance the perception were the fact that data remain alive and is the final fact that by then be stated in
> this axiom
> as therefore has been called erroneously confusion brought, we command, by
> therefore, is variable to the connection which aid himself, his group, his group, his efforts of difference!


You lost me at word #3. Pithiness is a virtue!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your shirt fits, but your stomach is too big...
Help!


----------



## SixFootScowl

What composer, if you were he, would you change your name?

For me, Bach! What a horrible name. It is a type of beer at the end of the season and full of dregs from cleaning out the brewing vats, Also is the sound that comes out on a small belch.


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> What composer, if you were he, would you change your name?
> 
> For me, Bach! What a horrible name. It is a type of beer at the end of the season and full of dregs from cleaning out the brewing vats, Also is the sound that comes out on a small belch.


Sorabji, Tchaikovsky, and of course... Capeditiea... the names are hard to spell and two of them are hard to pronounce... (for sure Sarabji. including his works... which i still have to invest some extra time to look at the folder to spell Opus Clavicembalisticum. I mean at least Capeditiea is kind enough to grant easy spelling works...)


----------



## hpowders

If Bach opened an Italian restaurant, what would he call it?

Bachorini's Ristorante.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach & Sons Roofing & Sheet Metal


----------



## hpowders

*ll:*I prefer Mozart Piano Sonatas with all repeats taken.*:ll*

I prefer Mozart Piano Sonatas with all repeats taken.


----------



## Scopitone

GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS, brought to you by Bach & Sons


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Where is your birthday? Mine is in Finland, right now


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Where is your birthday? Mine is in Finland, right now


Happy Birthday.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> What composer, if you were he, would you change your name?
> 
> For me, Bach! What a horrible name. It is a type of beer at the end of the season and full of dregs from cleaning out the brewing vats, Also is the sound that comes out on a small belch.


Tchaikovsky to Jones.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bach & Sons Timber Merchants​


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Is it dangerous to have a name starting with ST


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is it dangerous to have a name starting with ST


Not if you have a get outta ban free card.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Great Sex Solos


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is it dangerous to have a name starting with ST


STravinsky. ....


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg’s Delicatessen. We have the meats!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> STravinsky. ....


STockhausen .


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Great Sex Solos


Doesn't make A Love Supreme, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> STockhausen .


Stockhausen; Leavedahausen. All the same to me.


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> STockhausen .


Steinbach
.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> STravinsky. ....


ST Bach, I'm sure there was one


----------



## hpowders

STay away! U B banned from swimming in Activity Stream. Only temporary.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Great Sex Solos


Hey, you stole my thought. If you didn't know, great sex solos are a bummer!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Calling all vikings. It's the TC spam thread! spam, spam, spam, spam!!!


----------



## hpowders

Let's play: Identify if the music is classical.

I'll whistle a tune. Press your mouse once for classical; two if it's not.


----------



## hpowders

Solti on Bartók

I thought Solti was heterosexual!


----------



## Capeditiea

Easy Steps of Catching the Flu 

Spam.


----------



## hpowders

Perfect questions about serious pitch.


----------



## hpowders

TC

1. Has died

2. Survives

3. Has been transfigured

4. Is in a better place


----------



## Capeditiea

Taco Symphonic Poem

Starts out with Crunchy Tacos eaten by the orchestra... then a cook comes in and starts making some beef, with a microphone and amp nearby. which then the Cellos and Flute gently crescendo in similar to how the beef sizzles. Tubas start alternating whole notes. then an orchestra hit happens 3 times. each playing the note of A. and a pause... which then the choir comes in while the orchestra hits repeat. "We Want Food!" which after about 5 repeats, they start decrescendoing with the sizzling at it's peak. after the meat is finished the cook yells, "TIME TO EAT" which then the Timpani goes into a Presto drone beat. While the Entire Orchestra playing the most triumphant melody for the duration the cook makes enough tacos for everyone. 

I think this could be popular.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Toad racing, what is your favourite music to watch by


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Strange Magic of: Benny Hill


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Error and speed reporting: *

*syntax error, unexpected 'Funny' but got Serious post on end of file on line 1 in /home/magle/talkclassical.com/includes/Speed of ASLSP is too slow *


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Which better this site or .........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

favourite Banned Poster ..............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Classical Piece from beyond the Solar System ......


----------



## Capeditiea

How many Post can you post in under an hour?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> How many Post can you post in under an hour?


Measured as PPM


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Measured as PPM


i am quite sure i can post about 5PPM


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Non Classical, Classical composer performance


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Favourite Non Classical, Classical composer performance
> 
> View attachment 102768


This one hands down. :3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

"Bach was far more Tree like than you might think" (Lumberjack Times)


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> "Bach was far more Tree like than you might think" (Lumberjack Times)


Why did i think Benjamin Franklin's image when i read this?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Can human voice sing with reverb built in?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Can human voice sing with reverb built in?


maybe... depends...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

POLL: Do you sleep at night?
yes
no
don't know


----------



## Merl

Composers and their gluten intolerance.


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> POLL: Do you sleep at night?
> yes
> no
> don't know


I usually do... but the past two or three nights, i have stayed up fairly late into the early hours of the morning...


----------



## Art Rock

You will stay at a deserted island for the next 10 years, and can bring the music of only one composer. List the composers you will not select.


----------



## Capeditiea

in 2100 

Composers Today: 

Sad News

Post #1 
My portible device of composing music has died, but i was able to save it to my video calling minicomputer machine, so here it is my last ever work... 

link to said work which is titled. 
"Symphony No. 10 in B Minor"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maybe not an idea for a stupid thread but why not:
Metal versions of disco hits.
Apparently the metal guys in my high school class took my challenge and have signed up "Our Love" by Donna Summer, for the annual "Great band concert"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can you guess my age, based on my TC posts? Now is my birthday even in Norway.


----------



## Genoveva

We already have a thread about a possible connection between musical taste and political/religious beliefs. I thought it would be interesting to include a poll on the matter of musical tastes and your bed-wetting habits. To keep things simple I'm asking whether you still bed wet.

1 Yes
2 No


----------



## Genoveva

We already have a thread about a possible connection between musical taste and bed-wetting. I thought it would be interesting to include a poll on the matter of musical tastes and whether or not your mummy ("mommie") still escorts you to/from school. To keep things simple I'm offering two answers only

1. Yes
2. No


----------



## Guest

Who are your top 10 favourite bed-wetters that live on a desert island?


----------



## Roger Knox

Is anyone on Ideas for Stupid Threads not a frustrated composer?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Is anyone on Ideas for Stupid Threads not a frustrated composer?


The goal is to compose something noteworthy before you decompose.


----------



## hpowders

Notice:

Will pay handsomely for good looking classical music.

Bitcoin.


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Can you guess my age, based on my TC posts? Now is my birthday even in Norway.


1,523 ?


----------



## hpowders

Notice:

Willing to sell my entire ugly classical music collection for a handsome sum.

Bitcoin.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Capeditiea said:


> 1,523 ?


Thanx! Just give me a beer and pizza. I used to survive plagues and war and stuff.


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Thanx! Just give me a beer and pizza. I used to survive plagues and war and stuff.


*hands a large beer flavoured pizza


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> How many Post can you post in under an hour?


I did 11, but my right hand got blisters from all the hammering, so I had to quit.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> I did 11, but my right hand got blisters from all the hammering, so I had to quit.


:O what about your left hand?


----------



## Roger Knox

forgot to put the Quote in -- see below


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> The goal is to compose something noteworthy before you decompose.


Thank you, Fritz Korbus; now I have an idea for an opera: _The H.M.S. Noteworthy_! This vessel takes composers away to the Fountain of Youth, which will keep them young as long as they keep composing. But one of them is lured away by a beautiful [insert gender]. And the curtain rises . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> forgot to put the Quote in -- see below


Thank you, hspowders, for giving a Like to my post "forgot to put the Quote...". Now I know it's my best, everrr.


----------



## Capeditiea

Roger Knox said:


> Thank you, hspowders, for giving a Like to my post "forgot to put the Quote...". Now I know it's my best, everrr.


:3 Fnord. .


----------



## hpowders

Which are more likely to listen to classical music?

Presidents, dictators, prime ministers, duchesses or University of Michigan grads?


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> Thank you, hspowders, for giving a Like to my post "forgot to put the Quote...". Now I know it's my best, everrr.


Actually, I pay a secretary very well to do that kind of work for me. If you say so. I never look at "likes". Trivial nonsense.


----------



## hpowders

If all classical composers were executed by firing squad at the exact same time, would any of them have a huge change in listener popularity?


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> If all classical composers were executed by firing squad at the exact same time, would any of them have a huge change in listener popularity?


...depends on the reason they were brought to the firing squad. :3


----------



## hpowders

If Beethoven died in childbirth would his popularity have taken a hit?

I'm new here. I have other probing questions.

Friends List open.


----------



## hpowders

Which is better? New York tap water, Johnny Walker Black or Die Walküre?


----------



## hpowders

How come some TC senior members are much younger than some TC junior members?

I just want to know why!


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> How come some TC senior members are much younger than some TC junior members?
> 
> I just want to know why!


time flows differently in the dimension of TC?


----------



## hpowders

What's the smallest post total and tag name for someone ever to get banned on TC? 

I need his phone number. Thanks!


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> What's the smallest post total and tag name for someone ever to get banned on TC?
> 
> I need his phone number. Thanks!


on another forum, for a game... there was a dude who went rampant for about 11 posts and was banned. (the forum it's self is not as active as here... but still has some amazing mods.) if someone can beat that on TC i would be suprized.


----------



## hpowders

Bonjour from New York

Guten Tag from Paris

Hola from Australia

G'day from Iran

New folks. Friends Lists open!!!


----------



## hpowders

Your favorite Beethoven?

For me, it's Ludwig every time.

Sorry, Karl!


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Your favorite Beethoven?
> 
> For me, it's Ludwig every time.
> 
> Sorry, Karl!


i will 1up you. 

What is your Favourite Bach?


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> i will 1up you.
> 
> What is your Favourite Bach?


I'll have to get Bach to you on that one. Let me have a pint of Beefeaters and sleep on it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bring on the IPA! Still my birthday! Gifts are welcome. PayPal ok


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Bring on the IPA! Still my birthday! Gifts are welcome. PayPal ok


Oh...sorry...I was about to wire 2 bitcoin....stopped just in time!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Will you come to my TC party? I have beer!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

hpowders said:


> Oh...sorry...I was about to wire 2 bitcoin....stopped just in time!


I don't know what this bitcoin is, even though I tried...


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Will you come to my TC party? I have beer!


I have to ask mum first and also, if my secretary can do some overtime while I get plastered.


----------



## Capeditiea

:3 i think i need a secretary... :O or a PR agent... or something... 

though i don't make enough to pay them... so it would be volenteer work  who is up to the task


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The truth is that I heard "On the Radio" by Donna Summer 147 times the last 4 days (ok, maybe not). I'm afraid I turned into Disco Boy (former Classical death metal guy). It's a new way to talk classical! I might have learned some new vocabulary  What is your musical nightmare?


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The truth is that I heard "On the Radio" by Donna Summer 147 times the last 4 days (ok, maybe not). I'm afraid I turned into Disco Boy (former Classical death metal guy). It's a new way to talk classical! I might have learned some new vocabulary  What is your musical nightmare?


listening to only rap, edm, and/or emo.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I saw Napalm Death, Electric Wizard and Carpathian Forest last Sunday. Easter music in Oslo is INFERNO FESTIVAL! Oh...that is your musical nightmare?! Hope you know how to turn it off


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I saw Napalm Death, Electric Wizard and Carpathian Forest last Sunday. Easter music in Oslo is INFERNO FESTIVAL! Oh...that is your musical nightmare?! Hope you know how to turn it off


:3 i just need to simply listen to Mahler's Tenth or Beethoven's Ghost Trio, or Brahms first symphony, or Hisaishi's Mononoke Hime Symphonic Suite, or Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 2 and then i am fine.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The pranking of orchestras thread!
Turn up the volume on your phone, get out your wrapped candy and go to the bathroom


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The pranking of orchestras thread!
> Turn up the volume on your phone, get out your wrapped candy and go to the bathroom


don't forget to cough like you are about to have your lung eject from your body in a really scary fashion.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I here that Tesla are proposing to release an Autobot poster for internet users who have not time to post on their forums. 
What happens if the Autobot poster get banned for posting something bad- does the member get banned too?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I here that Tesla are proposing to release an Autobot poster for internet users who have not time to post on their forums.
> What happens if the Autobot poster get banned for posting something bad- does the member get banned too?


I can just see the email sent now. 

:O my autobot poster was at fault, i was busy working on my seventh symphony and it decided to post some ...stuff that children should not see. :O

can i please get back on... i really love the forum.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Strange Magic of: Bill & Ben the Flower Pot Men


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite long pause before the start of a passage of music


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your favourite long pause before the start of a passage of music


4:33 
.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Swiss Clock plays Metronomically


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Which Is Your Favourite Mass Spectrometry? (Take 2)


----------



## Capeditiea

Piano Concerto No. 1 

Here is the computer generated Piano Concerto No. 1  
i have one request that it be played by Nora  because i am sure she can do it.


----------



## Capeditiea

Is it just me or do i get the top position of each page in this post a lot?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

capeditiea said:


> piano concerto no. 1
> 
> here is the computer generated piano concerto no. 1 :d
> i have one request that it be played by nora :d because i am sure she can do it. :d


01000100 01101111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110001 01110101 01100101 01110011 01110100 01110011 00111111 :d


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 01000100 01101111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110001 01110101 01100101 01110011 01110100 01110011 00111111 :d


:O that's what you see in that post? :O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> :O that's what you see in that post? :O


01011001 01100101 01110011


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite Composer Backwards

Eserav


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 01011001 01100101 01110011


...if i only knew binary... i am sure you are trying to tell me something...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> ...if i only knew binary... i am sure you are trying to tell me something...


01010100 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 
https://www.convertbinary.com/


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your favourite Composer Backwards
> 
> Eserav


ijboroS ijrupaS ursohkiaK

i think i spelt his name correctly.


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 01010100 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011
> https://www.convertbinary.com/


:O amazing.

after moments of waiting... *cries, the site is taking so long...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

01110111 01100101 00100000 01110101 01110011 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 00100000 01110101 01101110 01110100 01101001 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101101 01101111 01100100 01110011 00100000 01100111 01101111 01110100 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101001 01110100


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Plaster Casters donate their ,,,,,,,,,,.


----------



## Art Rock

Write your favourite composer upside down.

ɥɔɐq uɐᴉʇsɐqǝs uuɐɥoɾ


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 01110111 01100101 00100000 01110101 01110011 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 00100000 01110101 01101110 01110100 01101001 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101101 01101111 01100100 01110011 00100000 01100111 01101111 01110100 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101001 01110100


*cries deeper, it is still failing... to top it off... it doesn't help that i am making something sad.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ƖƖ00ƖƖƖ0 Ɩ0Ɩ00ƖƖ0 00ƖƖ0ƖƖ0 Ɩ0Ɩ0ƖƖƖ0 0Ɩ00ƖƖƖ0 00000Ɩ00 Ɩ0Ɩ00ƖƖ0 ƖƖ00ƖƖƖ0 Ɩ0Ɩ00ƖƖ0 0Ɩ00ƖƖƖ0 Ɩ0000ƖƖ0 0ƖƖ0Ɩ0Ɩ0 00000Ɩ00 00Ɩ00ƖƖ0 0Ɩ00ƖƖƖ0 Ɩ0000ƖƖ0 ƖƖƖ00ƖƖ0 00Ɩ00ƖƖ0 Ɩ0Ɩ000Ɩ0


----------



## Capeditiea

so that page decided it was a great idea to not tell me the opposite of the binary code... it just gave me more binary code... :O i am confused


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> great sex solos are a bummer!


Are you a contortionist?


----------



## Capeditiea

Sorry to inform you but... 

Post #1 
this thread has started over...


----------



## Capeditiea

Tulse said:


> Are you a contortionist?


you beat me to it...

edited to add to relieve confusion...

the top post on the page...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tulse said:


> Are you a contortionist?


Now I learned a new word. Make me unsee what I pictured in my mind...


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Now I learned a new word. Make me unsee what I pictured in my mind...


grabs a huge mallet. you ready?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Yjr yu[r eoyj yjr etpmh lru [pdoyopm yjtrsf/

(hint: all posts are typed with your fingers offset one key to the right.)


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> Yjr yu[r eoyj yjr etpmh lru [pdoyopm yjtrsf/
> 
> (hint: all posts are typed with your fingers offset one key to the right.)


Yes! Correct! Wolverine grads!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Yes! Correct! Wolverine grads!!!


You are right, and they ARE more likely to listen to classical music. Evidence is Hill Auditorium on the U of M campus.


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> after moments of waiting... *cries, the site is taking so long...


And I'm required to wait 3 seconds between clicks. That spoils my rhythm in any music faster than the last chord of the Beatles' "A Day in the Life."


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> Is it just me or do i get the top position of each page in this post a lot?


The two alternatives are not mutually exclusive. Perhaps TC management just decided Some Dimension means "top!"


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> I'm new here.


What is new? Where is here?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here I'm new, borrowed and blue.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Great indeterminate sex singers of the future


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mushrooms, Acid. Mushrooms.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

E's and speed reporting


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> E's and speed reporting


E's and Speed Dating


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Time to choose: Our Environmentally Damaging Ten


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Would you vote differently in Beethoven Vs. Mozart or  Mozart Vs. Beethoven


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Were Neanderthal composers tonal or Atonal and did they employ the 12 tone system?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Would you vote differently in Beethoven Vs. Mozart or  Mozart Vs. Beethoven


perhaps i would.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bach scores a barked knee


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Game: concertos by composers born after 2018


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favorite French areas to hear 4'33"


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Game: concertos by composers born after 2018


Sera Doomswilly born 2021 wrote her first concerto at only 3 months.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Sera Doomswilly born 2021 wrote her first concerto at only 3 months.


I had to Google that one...................


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I had to Google that one...................


was she real?:O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> was she real?:O


Not sure but I got something
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...034&Meth=LFM&usg=AOvVaw09Pz7G-kRsCKKwBeMLd18O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Transcription of 4'33" for Triangle


----------



## Capeditiea

Zappaheads unite!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Polka Popularity Prolapse on this forum


----------



## Capeditiea

My New Work - Trio for 3 Wood Blocks


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Electric vs Acoustic Triangle


----------



## Capeditiea

Quartet for Triangle, Bagpipe, Banjo, and Harmonica


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Quartet for Triangle, Bagpipe, Banjo, and Harmonica


I like the Tuba version


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Drunk moments in classical music


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Works You Wish We had that were never composed?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Works You Wish We had that were never composed?


Capeditiea's Liber CCCII album. (the original idea)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your Favorite Non-Sacred Choral religious Works


----------



## Capeditiea

(Cap's Note: i am gonna do this one... but it spawned off that.)

Your Favourite Nora the Cat Performance.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Remember like when you were with the Beatles?
.........
That was awesome!


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Remember like when you were with the Beatles?
> .........
> That was awesome!


:O how did you know?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The "the audience sits inside of a big piano and they listen to it grow" thread.


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The "the audience sits inside of a big piano and they listen to it grow" thread.


it is probably due to my tiredness that i am seeing this happen...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Which aria (or duet, scene, etc) made you fall in the lake ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What happened everything has faded................?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

still no good and fading as fast as I type


----------



## Room2201974

Your favorite movement of _4'33"_?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Your favorite movement of _4'33"_?


Yes, although I prefer to play it backwards...............


----------



## Room2201974

Yugoslavian String Quartets After Tito


----------



## Room2201974

The Atonal Hymnal In Western Religious Tradition


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite religious Tritone in the diabolus in musica tradition


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Which aria (or duet, scene, etc) made you fall in the lake ?


One with Andrea Bocelli. But I didn't fall into the lake. I jumped into the lake to get away from it. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I've heard of steampunk but is there steamclassical and what would it sounds like..........


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I've heard of steampunk but is there steamclassical and what would it sounds like..........


----------



## Art Rock

Who is on your ignore list?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

4389whj rep9u-egkdfldodododoffoff

(hint: post was typed by my Cat.)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Serious question about bog & pitch


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

An active "Demonic Spirit" Séance (anyone game)


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yes, although I prefer to play it backwards...............


The retrograde inversion at T6 sounds best IMHO. Or, accidentally you hit the reply button first?

Yours truly,

Serial Composer (intermittent)


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Remember like when you were with the Beatles?
> .........
> That was awesome!


Totally agree it was awesome! but don't like remember if I was really there with the Beatles . . . . . er,


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> My New Work - Trio for 3 Wood Blocks


Maybe too close to Steve Reich's piece for _claves_. As for me, I prefer tin to wood.


----------



## Roger Knox

Ideas for Stupid Threads: Attention-Seeking or Grandstanding?


----------



## Capeditiea

:O i missed being on the top of this page. :O

discuss.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

If you still miss it, make 11 more posts


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> If you still miss it, make 11 more posts


maybe i will. *nods


----------



## Capeditiea

Post #1


----------



## Capeditiea

...that is too much work...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Embarrassing moment thread. Tell all about yours! I can unfortunately not say a word about something that happened today. Oh, it was nothing...


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Embarrassing moment thread. Tell all about yours! I can unfortunately not say a word about something that happened today. Oh, it was nothing...


now i am curious. :3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I was going to post that I really like tonal music but something stopped me


----------



## Capeditiea

:O i have more posts here than what my profile says.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Psssssssst they don't count here to your count................


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Psssssssst they don't count here to your count................


:3 I know silly.


----------



## Capeditiea

Who is your favourite Composer to listen to when you have tenitus happening?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> :3 I know silly.


But are you a Count?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But are you a Count?


secretly, yes.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> secretly, yes.


I Counted on that


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Comparison between Beethoven's symphonies and later Post modernist symphonies


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I Counted on that


Very Good. :3 *said in a Count Dracula accent.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Very Good. :3 *said in a Count Dracula accent.


Ah ha, so you are from Transylvania .............


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ah ha, so you are from Transylvania .............


:3 close... my ancesters are from Ireland and Germany. so i guess put a irish-german-american accent on it as well. 

---edited to add
Along with Sumerian accent,


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> :3 close... my ancesters are from Ireland and Germany. so i guess put a irish-german-american accent on it as well.
> 
> ---edited to add
> Along with Sumerian accent,


So you speak that language along with a stressed last syllable.................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The 4'33" 's absence from 'The TC Top 200 Recommended Orchestral Works'


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> So you speak that language along with a stressed last syllable.................


aye. 
almost like 
...,,.................|
....+..>_O>>X|
:3 very good

in a way.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> aye.
> almost like
> ...,,.................|
> ....+..>_O>>X|
> :3 very good
> 
> in a way.


Well no one could dispute that 

ka dumu-ne-ne-k-a - the only Sumerian I know


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Well no one could dispute that
> 
> ka dumu-ne-ne-k-a - the only Sumerian I know


*nods. phonetically speaking... most Sumerian cannot be romanized... with out confusing folk to the point of insanity. there are so much rules to it... 
one would probably need 8 different b's and two d's one is normal styled d... while the other is more like (dj) as one letter. which is kinda pronounced like you have a hairball and you successfully hacked it out. (we are not talking similar to djinn (where the d is silent.)) the strangest one(which is not anything close to the romanized alphabet...) the symble looks like

__/_
.../
_/\
|....\

(disregard the periods...) but it is similar to the breathy sigh noize you make when you stub your toe...  it is often used in the end of sentences that are rude... kinda like how the japanese decide to click their tongue at disgust...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> Who is your favourite Composer to listen to when you have *tenitus* happening?


Do you rather mean Tinnitus or Tetanus?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Music to listen to when you are in the advanced stages of a rabies infection?

Handel's Water Music? :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Do you rather mean Tinnitus or Tetanus?


the ear clicking one.


----------



## Capeditiea

My New Work - Cat Symphony No. 1 in Cat Major


----------



## Capeditiea

Ever wonder if the first posts of each page tell a story?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> *nods. phonetically speaking... most Sumerian cannot be romanized... with out confusing folk to the point of insanity. there are so much rules to it...
> one would probably need 8 different b's and two d's one is normal styled d... while the other is more like (dj) as one letter. which is kinda pronounced like you have a hairball and you successfully hacked it out. (we are not talking similar to djinn (where the d is silent.)) the strangest one(which is not anything close to the romanized alphabet...) the symble looks like
> 
> __/_
> .../
> _/\
> |....\
> 
> (disregard the periods...) but it is similar to the breathy sigh noize you make when you stub your toe...  it is often used in the end of sentences that are rude... kinda like how the japanese decide to click their tongue at disgust...


How about a Wagnerian styled Opera about a cat in Sumerian. Would have a certain high pitched ring to it I think.... with Nora as Principal Pianist


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How about a Wagnerian styled Opera about a cat in Sumerian. Would have a certain high pitched ring to it I think.... with Nora as Principal Pianist


That would be wonderful


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: When you're driving, and you see a cat in the road...

A) Is Wagner the driver?
B) Is Nora involved?
c) Or an Opera Singer?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Poll: When you're driving, and you see a cat in the road...
> 
> A) Is Wagner the driver?
> B) Is Nora involved?
> c) Or an Opera Singer?


a hard desicion... 
but where is the all the above option?


----------



## Scopitone

Is a cat in Sumerian similar to a cat in a box?

Or a cat in pants?


----------



## Capeditiea

Scopitone said:


> Is a cat in Sumerian similar to a cat in a box?
> 
> Or a cat in pants?


:3 it is kinda like cat with a human body.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I can't download Porn images now


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Breaking news - full database need to cull posts in Opera section immediately


----------



## Room2201974

A Ringo exclusive - "Barbara is far more religious than you may think."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I can't download Porn images now


Hey, I can! Great idea for a stupid thread...


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> Who is your favourite Composer to listen to when you have tenitus happening?


Justen Temberlake


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Comparison between Beethoven's symphonies and later Post modernist symphonies


Do you mean the symphonies Beethoven wrote or the ones he owned?:lol:


----------



## Room2201974

Most overrated third chair trombonist.


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> :3 close... my ancesters are from Ireland and Germany. so i guess put a irish-german-american accent on it as well.
> 
> ---edited to add
> Along with Sumerian accent,


Too bad, if you were from Transylvania you would of course have known my good friend Bela Bartok-Lugosi.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> Too bad, if you were from Transylvania you would of course have known my good friend Bela Bartok-Lugosi.


Yeah, I was hoping for Transylvania too then i could have renamed Capeditiea to Capeditiea 'N' Furter a mad musican, bent on creating the perfect note form to serve as his plaything


----------



## Room2201974

The Gamelan tinnitus thread - post your experiences here.


----------



## Capeditiea

Poll

Which era is your favourite hairstyle?

1. Baroque
2. Romantic
3. Classical 
4. Modern
5. 50's American
6. 60's American
7. 70's American
8. 80's American 
9. 90's American
10. 2000's Dyed
11. Hair Band Hair
12. North Korean Stock Hair
13. I have no Hair


----------



## St Matthew

*A Hippo Stole My CDs: The Thread of Wisdom*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Capeditiea said:


> Poll
> 
> Which era is your favourite hairstyle?
> 
> 1. Baroque
> 2. Romantic
> 3. Classical
> 4. Modern
> 5. 50's American
> 6. 60's American
> 7. 70's American
> 8. 80's American
> 9. 90's American
> 10. 2000's Dyed
> 11. Hair Band Hair
> 12. North Korean Stock Hair
> 13. I have no Hair


I've been told "you look like the Beatles". Why is there no option for 60's English, which is the same as 80's Norwegian? I'm offended!


----------



## Capeditiea

:O i totally forgot about the english... what does 80's Norwegian look like?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just like the Beatles!


----------



## Capeditiea

Poll: What shall Capeditiea do next?

1. Beethoven String Quartet marathon
2. Sleep
3. Work on String Quartet No. 1 in F Minor
4. Watch some anime
5. set up a fort with a bunch of couch cushions, pillows, and blankies in order to hide from the aliens who are just outside the window.


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Just like the Beatles!


:O i also forgot anime hair...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Capeditiea said:


> Poll: What shall Capeditiea do next?
> 
> 1. Beethoven String Quartet marathon
> 2. Sleep
> 3. Work on String Quartet No. 1 in F Minor
> 4. Watch some anime
> 5. set up a fort with a bunch of couch cushions, pillows, and blankies in order to hide from the aliens who are just outside the window.


Do it all in reverse order!


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do it all in reverse order!


 will you supply me the couch cushions? :O i realized my parents couch don't have cushions. :O


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

There you go! Maybe you have a 3D printer. This is a cushion thread.


----------



## hpowders

Was Renée Fleming the best male singer before the operation?







Average female singer vs.

\






best male singer


----------



## hpowders

Which is the better singer?







or


----------



## Room2201974

Poll: Most hyperventilated oboist?


----------



## SixFootScowl

St Matthew said:


> *A Hippo Stole My CDs: The Thread of Wisdom*


That is not funny. Hippos are known to do that. It is becoming a big problem across the nation and spreading to other countries. When are people going to understand that Hippos are not cats and must be on a leash?


----------



## hpowders

Which commands TC attention the most?

1. Franz Liszt

2. Group List


----------



## Room2201974

Does kettle corn popped in a kettle drum taste more percussive?


----------



## Scopitone

I watched a Stream of _Siegfried _last night, and I was bored AF*. How Do I Correct My Wrongness?

*not a joke


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Just like the Beatles!


Perhaps in the '60's Norwegians were too busy finding oil to keep up on the latest hairstyles -- smart thinking.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, I was hoping for Transylvania too then i could have renamed Capeditiea to Capeditiea 'N' Furter a mad musican, bent on creating the perfect note form to serve as his plaything


Frankly, I trust his note form will not resemble the "other" 'N' Furter.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> That is not funny. Hippos are known to do that. It is becoming a big problem across the nation and spreading to other countries. When are people going to understand that Hippos are not cats and must be on a leash?


Pot-smoking hippies -- cut your hair and get a job!

Senior (Re)Member(er)


----------



## Roger Knox

chnging my alias to "1 others"


----------



## Room2201974

Your favorite understudy soloist in an unrecorded version of Handel's _Messiah_?


----------



## Roger Knox

Scopitone said:


> I watched a Stream of _Siegfried _last night, and I was bored AF*. How Do I Correct My Wrongness?
> 
> *not a joke


In John Steane's book on great singers, he said that if there's an oak tree growing through the centre of your house, and you need someone to put a sword through it, Siegfried's your man!

My guess is that the "Wrongness" is Siegfried's, and that your post is a timely reminder for all of us to stay away from that guy.


----------



## Scopitone

13 Reasons Why It's Not a Good Idea to Empty the Dryer's Lint Trap when Your Hands are Wet*






*My life experience is filled with ideas for stupid threads today, it seems.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Which is the better singer?
> 
> View attachment 102866
> or
> View attachment 102867


Sew, which is better?


----------



## hpowders

Have you ever gone exploring with any contemporary composers?


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Sew, which is better?


i think the choice is obvious :3


----------



## hpowders

New site: Listen to real time volcano music: we call it: "Magnum-Tunes"! Two Bitcoin.


----------



## hpowders

Rate it! Avoid it! Shoot it!

The worst classical music ever!


----------



## hpowders

TC Sports Section:

How do you throw a perfect pitch?


----------



## Room2201974

Currently listening to: _Do Si Dodecaphonic, Favorite Appalachian Tone Rows For Dulcimer._


----------



## hpowders

Was Bach ever Bar Mitzvahed, or didn't they do that sort of thing Bach in his day?


----------



## Guest

Poll

Who is your favourite donkey-minded mongol?


----------



## Room2201974

Currently reading: _Detwanging Eternity: Preparing For The Bango Apocalypse_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wish it was "the banjo apocalypse"


----------



## Capeditiea

My New Work

32 Etudes in every key 
23 minutes long. 
all in presto.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New game: How many times can you listen to "Car wash"? 
...does having it on repeat in your head count?


----------



## Capeditiea

What is the hardest to spell name for a composer?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> What is the hardest to spell name for a composer?


Lets have a poll where the hardest to spell composer's names are all misspell but one. Voter's must pick the correct one without googling.


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Lets have a poll where the hardest to spell composer's names are all misspell but one. Voter's must pick the correct one without googling.


 wanna start it?


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> What is the hardest to spell name for a composer?


For me, Beethoven.... now that he's dead....when I begin spelling it....I get all choked up....and I find it difficult to continue trying to spell his name.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> For me, Beethoven.... now that he's dead....when I begin spelling it....I get all choked up....and I find it difficult to continue trying to spell his name.


for me it is Cage


----------



## Room2201974

hpowders said:


> For me, Beethoven.... now that he's dead....when I begin spelling it....I get all choked up....and I find it difficult to continue trying to spell his name.


Ah, but you didn't get choked up spelling his name when he was alive?


----------



## Capeditiea

It still boggles me that i have almost double the posts from here than my post count... i spend too much time here.


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> Ah, but you didn't get choked up spelling his name when he was alive?


Confidential post: Please do not betray my age to the other posters. Fortepianos were so out of tune back then.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> wanna start it?


Don't start what you can't finish.

I learned that one when applying for the PhD in Chemistry program at Lehigh University, spoken by "an advisor".


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Don't start what you can't finish.
> 
> I learned that one when applying for the PhD in Chemistry program at Lehigh University, spoken by "an advisor".


:O did you finish?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> wanna start it?


No time now, have to run to a concert, then dinner. You can start it if you wish. I think you get up to 15 poll choices, so could make a rather confusing setup. TO make it even more interesting, all composer names could be listed backwards. :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> :O did you finish?


He was right!!! My calling was not as a chemistry PhD, but as a TC poster!!!


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> No time now, have to run to a concert, then dinner. You can start it if you wish. I think you get up to 15 poll choices, so could make a rather confusing setup. TO make it even more interesting, all composer names could be listed backwards. :lol:


backwards... would be... harder than performing an Etude...


----------



## hpowders

Anybody else here just like Bruckner Symphonies for the final codas?


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Anybody else here just like Bruckner Symphonies for the final codas?


I haven't listened to them enough, but i can assure you that is probably the only parts that perked me up. ;3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Attention spam thread. I'm lost...


----------



## hpowders

TC Technical Department: New Server rule.

In this restaurant we pool all tips and split them up at 11:30PM each working evening.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wish it was "the banjo apocalypse"


Your reply is bang-on!


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> Currently listening to: _Do Si Dodecaphonic, *Favorite Appalachian Tone Rows* For Dulcimer._


Can really _Shake_ up the neighborhood. A call to the local sheriff and he would _Spring_ into action.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How many 4'33" jokes can you post in one day!


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How many 4'33" jokes can you post in one day!


my max was 4.33 i stopped midway from typing the fifth...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> my max was 4.33 i stopped midway from typing the fifth...


So you Caged the temptation of going further....


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> So you Caged the temptation of going further....


Yes. It was hard to do... because it was a good one... but it ended up being silent. :3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Yes. It was hard to do... because it was a good one... but it ended up being silent. :3


Have you tried the prepared piano version?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Have you tried the prepared piano version?


i have tried a few... even the black metal version.


----------



## SixFootScowl

New twists on Cage 4'33"

(Capeditiea's going to like this)
Here is a performed-by-cat version:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> i have tried a few... even the black metal version.


I tried the detuned version but it sounded the same..........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> New twists on Cage 4'33"
> 
> (Capeditiea's going to like this)
> Here is a performed-by-cat version:


Purrrfect, except the timing was out.


----------



## Phil loves classical

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Purrrfect, except the timing was out.


I'll bet groundhogs can do better. They have an uncanny gift of timing, predicting the end of winter.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Would I get any better results if I played 4'33" at 331/3, rather than 45


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your Ten Favourite 4'33" Performers


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Do Most Lovers of Opera Not Like 4'33"?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What version of 4'33" are you currently listening to ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A Soprano aria which sounds very 4'33" ish


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Favorite Movement in all of 4'33"


----------



## Room2201974

Poll: Best pictorial spread in _Littermate Magazine_, Nola or Nora?


----------



## Room2201974

Article I'm writing for Classical Music Magazine: The Nora Phenomenon - Perception of Primary and Secondary Tonal Centers in the Species _Felis Catus_


----------



## Room2201974

Did the idea for 4'33" occur to Cage exactly 13 seconds later?


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> chnging my alias to "1 others"


Upon reflection, not gonna do this. True, won't have a cool plural name like hspowers. At least I won't have to read *Likes* that look like a sleazy law firm with revolving-door hiring policies:

Bork, Doob, 1 Others and 1 Others liked this post


----------



## Capeditiea

Roger Knox said:


> Upon reflection, not gonna do this. True, won't have a cool plural name like hspowers. At least I won't have to read *Likes* that look like a sleazy law firm with revolving-door hiring policies:
> 
> Bork, Doob, 1 Others and 1 Others liked this post


best thing i read today.


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> best thing i read today.


Thank you! In addition to reading _MAD Magazine_, I'm learning from the "masters" on Ideas for Stupid Threads! IMHO music and joking are joined at the . . . [insert body part here].


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...The posterior cranial fossa!


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> best thing i read today.


!Times York New the read don't obviously You

 !it doing stop can't I


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> !Times York New the read don't obviously You
> 
> !it doing stop can't I


:O ? one backwards the this is wait


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> :O ? one backwards the this is wait


!anymore know don't I

!doctor a see to need I think I

 !doctor backwards A


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> !anymore know don't I
> 
> !doctor a see to need I think I
> 
> !doctor backwards A


ten or cat a need may you, scary sounds doctor backwards A


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

message this forward please


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> message this forward please


00001010 01110000 01101100 01100101 01100001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 01110111 01100001 01110010 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101101 01100101 01110011 01110011 01100001 01100111 01100101


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

My score for 4'33" has faded so badly I can't read any notes on it anymore, what should I do ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What top secret documents are you currently reading?


----------



## St Matthew

Dear Talk Classical,

Thank you for informing me of my lack of acceptance, considering my life-long love of "atonal" music.
I understand I have committed a crime against you and so can punish me by throwing me in the fire with anything else that you don't like. 
Apologies, not apologies.
Sorry, not sorry.

I'll listen to whatever I damn well like thank you


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My score for 4'33" has faded so badly I can't read any notes on it anymore, what should I do ?


I wore the binding out on mine and all the pages came loose. Now I can't get them back in correct order or I would take it to the bindery to be fixed.


----------



## hpowders

St Matthew said:


> Dear Talk Classical,
> 
> Thank you for informing me of my lack of acceptance, considering my life-long love of "atonal" music.
> I understand I have committed a crime against you and so can punish me by throwing me in the fire with anything else that you don't like.
> Apologies, not apologies.
> Sorry, not sorry.
> 
> I'll listen to whatever I damn well like thank you


Just don't call what we listen to "classical". It turns people off.

You won't be warned again!!


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Just don't call what we listen to "classical". It turns people off.
> 
> You won't be warned again!!


:O but... they call baroque classical...


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My score for 4'33" has faded so badly I can't read any notes on it anymore, what should I do ?


Add toner to the photocopier, copy the score at maximum "dark;" whatever comes out may inspire a new interpretation of the work . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What top secret documents are you currently reading?


currently reading top secret advisory *R. U. Kidding* is actually* RUdyard Kipling*


----------



## Roger Knox

*erroneus post*



Roger Knox said:


> True, won't have a cool plural name like hspowers.
> 
> 
> 
> erroneus post, I apologize this should have read hpowders
Click to expand...


----------



## Roger Knox

If Marc-Andre Hamelin giggled while playing 4'33 would it still be the same piece?


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> I wore the binding out on mine and all the pages came loose. Now I can't get them back in correct order or I would take it to the bindery to be fixed.


bindery/binary world of opposites abolished by pure nothingness yours sunnily j. cage


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> :O but... they call baroque classical...


If it ain't baroque, don't fix it.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> If it ain't baroque, don't fix it.


this is the most beautiful thing i have ever read.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Just don't call what we listen to "classical". It turns people off.
> 
> You won't be warned again!!


It is really very simple. There is music (classical in the broad sense) and there is non-music (everything else). So we really could simply call it music.


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> It is really very simple. There is music (classical in the broad sense) and there is non-music (everything else). So we really could simply call it music.


agree. 190%


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> this is the most beautiful thing i have ever read.


I cried while writing it with one hand, while peeling oñions with the other hand.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> It is really very simple. There is music (classical in the broad sense) and there is non-music (everything else). So we really could simply call it music.


Or at Michigan State we can simply call it "seduction" music.


----------



## Roger Knox

St Matthew said:


> I'll listen to whatever I damn well like thank you


Good! -- having listened to and studied a lot of atonal and serial music, there's a lot of value! Back in the day I performed Webern's _Piano Variations_. I'm very into *both* atonal and tonal music -- the latter including early and late romantic. Some people think I'm sitting on the fence but frankly I couldn't care less.


----------



## Roger Knox

y dusnt TalkClassical lettuce *Like* ourselves ... or am I being too stoopud ...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Should DROP drop Drop and just fall down, and why are there no genies in it?


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> agree. 190%


My Mom once told me she was 190% behind me. Three days later I got kicked out of the house.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Exploring temporary posers.


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Exploring temporary posers.


Are you suggesting there are permanent posers?


----------



## Room2201974

What are your favorite classical woks?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> Are you suggesting there are permanent posers?


Having a hard time being a permanent poser here...


----------



## Room2201974

Is the presence of a bona fide Bambi on this forum a venison?


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> y dusnt TalkClassical lettuce *Like* ourselves ... or am I being too stoopud ...


You fit right in. You hava perfect patch!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> Add toner to the photocopier, copy the score at maximum "dark;" whatever comes out may inspire a new interpretation of the work . . .


Hey, I think you have just come up with a new compositional style to which I'm sure Cage would approve. I think it should be call *toner music*, anyone's guess if it would be tonal or atonal


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Poll: What is your favourite accompaniment for listening to 4'33"*
a- General audience rumblings
b- Total silence
c- Bodily noises 
d- Random sounds


----------



## AeolianStrains

If anything can be music, nothing is.


----------



## SixFootScowl

AeolianStrains said:


> If anything can be music, nothing is.


Them music does not exist. It is a figment of our imaginations.


----------



## St Matthew

AeolianStrains said:


> If anything can be music, nothing is.


Music is just an artificial construct of sound, if anything: all music is a lie


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

St Matthew said:


> Music is just an artificial construct of sound, if anything: all music is a lie


What does that make Religious music then


----------



## St Matthew

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What does that make Religious music then


Artificially constructed sound used for religious purposes or structured/based upon religious concepts


----------



## St Matthew

AeolianStrains said:


> If nothing can be music, I am.


Very, very good point!


----------



## St Matthew

What opera CDs are you burning right now?


----------



## St Matthew

Best recording of Beethoven's Diabetes Variations?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

St Matthew said:


> What opera CDs are you burning right now?


On my bonfire I have several, they keep me warm on the cold nights


----------



## St Matthew

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> On my bonfire I have several, they keep me warm on the cold nights


I very much agree, opera CDs burn better than Mozart or Haydn. I've got lots of Wagner, Puccini and Verdi lined up, it's gonna be a big bonfire tonight!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hey, I think you have just come up with a new compositional style to which I'm sure Cage would approve. I think it should be call *toner music*, anyone's guess if it would be tonal or atonal


With apologies to the bartender in The Blues Brothers (c. 1980?):

We got both kinds of music -- toner and toenail!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hey, I think you have just come up with a new compositional style to which I'm sure Cage would approve. I think it should be call *toner music*, anyone's guess if it would be tonal or atonal


Thank you! First piece of toner music: Symphony No. 0.433 ("The Erroneus") by [insert name here] ...


----------



## Room2201974

What are your favorite lyrics in Ravel's _Daphnis and Chloe_?


----------



## Room2201974

Diversity in baton selections occurring within the city limits of the capitol of Louisiana.


----------



## St Matthew

Is or is not, which is or is not which is?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Graphs of posers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Biggest nose ever on a soprano.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> You fit right in. You hava perfect patch!


That's not the point. If I click *Like* on one of my posts, I wanna get another *Like*! Instead, nothing happens. The universe stands still ... worse, it even shows folks I've Given more *Likes* than I've Received. How distressing that is if you hafta be patched to be a full member of TalkClassical!! I'll never fit right in, no wonder they stuck me in Senior Membership!


----------



## Capeditiea

Roger Knox said:


> That's not the point. If I click *Like* on one of my posts, I wanna get another *Like*! Instead, nothing happens. The universe stands still ... worse, it even shows folks I've Given more *Likes* than I've Received. How distressing that is if you hafta be patched to be a full member of TalkClassical!! I'll never fit right in, no wonder they stuck me in Senior Membership!


:3 i think i am about 10 times the amount of likes as you... *nods, or close to it.

---edited to add and correct my self
nope... i am about 3 times as much as you for given, and about 2.3 times as much for recieved...


----------



## Room2201974

I could have sworn I took _Gaslighting 101_ in college but it's not on my transcript!


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> Thank you! First piece of toner music: Symphony No. 0.433 ("The Erroneus") by [insert name here] ...


Are YOU ready for this? Ripped Composers make Toner Music!


----------



## hpowders

St Matthew said:


> Best recording of Beethoven's Diabetes Variations?


A really suite piece by the hard of herring meister.


----------



## hpowders

American Cheese or American Classical?

No ob-Naxos posts please. Just answer the freakin question, okay?


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> What are your favorite lyrics in Ravel's _Daphnis and Chloe_?


Let me room-inate on this for a while....OH YES!!! That felt really good!!!


----------



## St Matthew

Room2201974 said:


> I could have sworn I took _Gaslighting 101_ in college but it's not on my transcript!


You could start calling your teacher between the hours of 1-5AM and leaving disturbing messages. Then hiding in his garden and waiting for him to take out the trash, so that you can sneak inside and steal his breakfast....every day, to find out whether you took Gaslighting 101 or not?


----------



## St Matthew

Room2201974 said:


> What are your favorite lyrics in Ravel's _Daphnis and Chloe_?


"Rock me Amadeus, yeah yeah yeah"


----------



## hpowders

St Matthew said:


> "Rock me Amadeus, yeah yeah yeah"


Who needs Mo-town when we have Mo-zart!

As for me it's Bach, 24/7.

One, two, three o'clock, four o'clock Bach.


----------



## Room2201974

If Maurice decomposes, does he not also unravel?


----------



## Room2201974

Can the worth of a prog masterman best be expressed in negative numbers?


----------



## Capeditiea

The Horrors of Bach's Ghost haunting me.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> A really suite piece by the hard of herring meister.


What a coincidence! Sitting at my dining-room suite between really hard posts to the TalkClassical experts, find myself sipping on a skunky _Knoblauch Rauchherringmeister_ lager.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> American Cheese or American Classical?
> No ob-Naxos posts please. Just answer the freakin question, okay?


Canadian Bacon, ok?


----------



## Roger Knox

Nice Posts on Talkclassical: you MUST HEAR the difference.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Room2201974

Sport fishing fans - do semolina pilchards make the best bait?


----------



## SixFootScowl

What if we had an opera where everyone was abducted and had a gag so they had to sing through the gag? What would it sound like?


----------



## Roger Knox

(erroneous 15 cha


----------



## LezLee

Fritz Kobus said:


> What if we had an opera where everyone was abducted and had a gag so they had to sing through the gag? What would it sound like?


...........Better?


----------



## Roger Knox

Flamme said:


>


so?

(15 character


----------



## Roger Knox

_Idea for a Stupid Thread:_ Why people whether you need 15 characters to post on TalkClassical.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your 2 favorite 16th note thread.
1) ta
2) ka


----------



## laurie

Roger Knox said:


> _Idea for a Stupid Thread:_ Why people whether you need 15 characters to post on TalkClassical.


There's a trick to get around that, you know ...


----------



## Capeditiea

laurie said:


> There's a trick to get around that, you know ...


a few


----------



## laurie

Capeditiea said:


> a few


I only know one .... how many are needed? :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea

laurie said:


> I only know one .... how many are needed? :lol:


ten

You could simply type letters in white or a bright undecernable colour to the naked eye. :3


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> a few


I see


----------



## Roger Knox

Putting number of your TalkClassical *Likes* on your resume: the do's and nooo's . . .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Putting posting on Talk Classical, as your current occupation on your resume


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Putting posting on Talk Classical, as your current occupation on your resume


:3 i would end up putting that on my resume. :3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> :3 i would end up putting that on my resume. :3


Do you want a referee for that ............


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do you want a referee for that ............


yes. because here in america... the room suddenly turns into a mma championship. :O it gets bloody often... we need a referee for this.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> yes. because here in america... the room suddenly turns into a mma championship. :O it gets bloody often... we need a referee for this.


Sounds like a good place to record some percussion


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bach and Lex Luther

Was Bach Superman?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Bach and Lex Luther
> 
> Was Bach Superman?


:O how'd you guess? this wasn't supposed to be publically known. :O


----------



## Capeditiea

An interactive Zappa Game... 

(the usual game rules)


----------



## hpowders

Good news!!

Merck Pharmaceuticals is starting clinical trials for a new drug that helps stop people from constantly modulating!!

About time!!!

Max Reger: CALL ME!!!


----------



## hpowders

Weird Composer Names Department:

Who names their kid, "Maximum"? Looks like chromaticism was the least of Reger's problems.
Probably got practically killed in third grade!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why is poop nowaday so bad?


----------



## Room2201974

The Milorganites: worst name ever for a pop band?


----------



## Capeditiea

Poll: Pop TV Specials vs. Poop TV Specials


----------



## LezLee

Capeditiea said:


> Poll: Pop TV Specials vs. Poop TV Specials


Often the same thing


----------



## Guest

Post a picture of your half-time adjustment. (NSFW)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Poop vs Proog vs Proctology


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Poll: Poop vs Proog vs Proctology


What a coincidence. I was eating steamed colonflower while reading your post.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> What a coincidence. I was eating steamed colonflower while reading your post.


now i am hungry.

Poll: What shall i eat?
Pooptarts 
Belvita Breakfast Bars... (with a poopton of fiber)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> now i am hungry.
> 
> Poll: What shall i eat?
> Pooptarts
> Belvita Breakfast Bars... (with a poopton of fiber)


A deep fried Mars Bar is always good too


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Favorite Forum?

a)................
b)................
c)................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Greatest Ever sheet music turning disasters


----------



## SixFootScowl

Poll:

a) Pop
b) Poop
c) Polystyrene


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> now i am hungry.
> 
> Poll: What shall i eat?
> Pooptarts
> Belvita Breakfast Bars... (with a poopton of fiber)


How about sprinkling them both with brown sugar left over from the colonoscopy?


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Who names their kid, "Maximum"? Looks like chromaticism was the least of Reger's problems.
> Probably got practically killed in third grade!


Better "Minimum" -- might have put him 60 years ahead of Glass and Reich


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Poll: Favorite Forum?
> 
> 
> 
> if you're for 'em at all
Click to expand...


----------



## Roger Knox

A composer's dilemma: Add stupid threads posts to your List of Acknowledged Works?


----------



## Capeditiea

Roger Knox said:


> A composer's dilemma: Add stupid threads posts to your List of Acknowledged Works?


*nods, i agree with you there... i was thinking of titling the work "Piano Concerto No. 1 in B Minor "TC-IST""


----------



## Guest

Which are your top ten albums that you claim to love but actually don't even own? (Can include box sets)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You can't own love, or can you? I was in love with my LP's, but my father gave them away to a flea market...


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You can't own love, or can you? I was in love with my LP's, but my father gave them away to a flea market...


that is a tragedy :O


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am just a boy...


----------



## St Matthew

dogen said:


> Which are your top ten albums that you claim to love but actually don't even own? (Can include box sets)


All of them, including both of those and more


----------



## hpowders

Which is worse?

1. Albinioni's freakin'ly depressing Adagio

2. The Spaghetti Carbonera at Albinoni's Ristorante and Gelatoria.

Hint: The Adagio never has a cover charge.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who let the dogs out thread


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> Which are your top ten albums that you claim to love but actually don't even own? (Can include box sets)


Bach Live at the Roxy


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Which is worse?
> 1. Albinioni's freakin'ly depressing Adagio
> 2. The Spaghetti Carbonera at Albinoni's Ristorante and Gelatoria.
> Hint: The Adagio never has a cover charge.


It is #2. Nobody seems to prepare Spaghetti Carbonera rightly, and now there's the carbon tax and the cover-charge.. Maybe you can order the Adagio from Presto who would spice it up a Lotti!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Who let the dogs out thread


A brilliant idea for a stupid thread! That song captures the idea perfectly, in my humble opinion. But why stop at a thread when there could be an even stupider mashup of it with [insert 19th century salon piece]?

By the way, since you are young, _never_, _ever _follow any advice given on this thread, including mine ...


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Bach and Lex Luther Was Bach Superman?


Which Bach -- do you mean Maria Barbara or Anna Magdelena? I think one of them was Lois Lane.


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> It is #2. Nobody seems to prepare Spaghetti Carbonera rightly, and now there's the carbon tax and the cover-charge.. Maybe you can order the Adagio from Presto who would spice it up a Lotti!


I wasn't prepared for quite the saucy response!


----------



## hpowders

Worst Concert Halls:

I've been known to walk out of undiverse concert halls.

Oh, the horror....the horror.


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Worst Concert Halls:
> 
> I've been known to walk out of undiverse concert halls.
> 
> Oh, the horror....the horror.


My room...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> Which Bach -- do you mean Maria Barbara or Anna Magdelena? I think one of them was Lois Lane.


Just Barbara .


----------



## hpowders

Which has better acoustics, diverse or undiverse concert halls?


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> Which has better acoustics, diverse or undiverse concert halls?


this is a winner... :O this also needs to be a poll.


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> this is a winner... :O this also needs to be a poll.


Or maybe a game. A battle of the concert halls.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> I wasn't prepared for quite the saucy response!


salted with the tears of an emoticon


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just Barbara .


Where's Lux in all this? not likely at a Lutheran church.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Or maybe a game. A battle of the concert halls.


Love it -- early 1960's, lots of Brylcream


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Make me a sandwich with flatbread thread.


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Make me a sandwich with flatbread thread.


as i place the bread on a plate, i grab some human cheese, some turkey, and nutella spread.  i carefully place the nutella spread on the flatbread, then put a slice of human cheese on each slice of the flat bread, adding the turkey then cutting it...  here you go.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wow, human cheese!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is the "listen to the wonderful 3rd symphony by Scriabin, then suddenly switch to Ole Ivars in the middle of the 2nd mvt." thread.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Only Silly Posters Need Apply (Round 433)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How Many Silly Composers Are There?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How Silly do you have to be to be considered a Silly Poster?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Silly Composer League: Selection Group F(and what does F stand for)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your Favourite Silly Ring Cycle


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Game: Silly concertos by composers born before 1918 -


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Sensible Polka Work Composed Jan 1900- March 1901


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Best mono on a Ring cycle?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ho may ties ca yo edt a pot beore th sytems stps yo 
"Evyone is bo wi geus, bu mo pele on ke it a fe mites"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*







Poll: What Planet do you live on?*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Do You Enjoy being Eaten by Seafood?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you want your very own page on IST thread.? 
1) yes
2) ok
3) nanana


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Dictators Discovered Thru Talk Classical


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Our Favorite Concertos for Solo Canine and Orchestra (Round K 9)

a) *Bark_Sonata_in_G_major*,_*K.9
b)....................*


----------



## Room2201974

Unwanted Christmas gift: _Lawrence Welk Conducts Twelve 12 Tone Polkas_


----------



## hpowders

Which would you rather be in real time: Beethoven, Bill Cosby or hpowders?

You may call a friend.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Poll: Do You Enjoy being Eaten by Seafood?


Only if it's my first girlfriend, a real shrimp.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Favourite Dictators Discovered Thru Talk Classical


Do you have a list of all the mods' names?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What did you learn from getting drynk in the past?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Make me a sandwich with flatbread thread.


This sounds only a little more appetizing than Make Me a Pallet on the Floor:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> This sounds only a little more appetizing than Make Me a Pallet on the Floor:


You're not supposed to eat the pallet...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

* Favourite Composition from Atlantis*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Variations in E Major on 4'33"





*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Video of Beethoven playing 'Eine Kleine Nachtmusik'


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rachmaninov playing Nintendo?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wagner Rinse Cycle Lengths


----------



## Room2201974

News headlines we'd like to see: "Townshend embraces serialism, new Who album, _Dodecaphenia_ to be released by Christmas."


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Rachmaninov playing Nintendo?


You know this dude would be playing all night, since he wrote the all-night Vigil.


----------



## Room2201974

Update: Synopsis of _Dodecaphenia_ - Jimmy, our *mod*ern hero, gets beaten up by a gang of *rock*ers. As a result, his personality splits into 12 parts, each equal in importance, and after one personality has been expressed, the others get their say before it can be expressed again. The denouement is reached with the song _Love, Retrograde Over Me._ Which, by the way, is also the name for the new porn film by D. Denison!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Favourite Sensible Polka Work Composed Jan 1900- March 1901


Stupid, silly (6 times), sensible -- thiss issss getting serie-issssssssssssss ...


----------



## hpowders

German weather and Wagner's politics; a thread for thought.


----------



## Roger Knox

THIS JUST IN! Sharp-tempoed natural prodigy's _Minute Waltz_ in 59" flat.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wagner Rinse Cycle Lengths


Dishwasher or laundry?


----------



## hpowders

New TC Cyber-magazine:

"The Weekly Crash"

Introductory Discount Rate

Bitcoin


----------



## hpowders

Is the TC ToS still in effect when the site crashes, say for 40 hours at a time or are we free to do whatever we want to?


----------



## Norman Gunston

Roger Knox said:


> Dishwasher or laundry?


Dirty .


----------



## Capeditiea

Anyone ever watch a hiphop music video where the audio playing is Mahler's Songs of the Wayferer?


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> THIS JUST IN! Sharp-tempoed natural prodigy's _Minute Waltz_ in 59" flat.


using his toes -- still like it?


----------



## Capeditiea

Poll: A Major Poll 
What shall my Op. 3 be?
Piano Concerto in A Major 
Piano Symphony in A Major
Trio for Piano, Organ, and Harpsichord in A Major
Organ Symphony in A Major


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Poll: A Major Poll
> What shall my Op. 3 be?
> Piano Concerto in A Major
> Piano Symphony in A Major
> Trio for Piano, Organ, and Harpsichord in A Major
> Organ Symphony in A Major


The yare all better choices they A Minor


----------



## SixFootScowl

How Stupid Are You! Post the stupidest things you have ever done,.


----------



## Room2201974

Which threads produce the stupidest comments: threads about diversity, or threads about rappers?


----------



## St Matthew

hpowders said:


> Is the TC ToS still in effect when the site crashes, say for 40 hours at a time or are we free to do whatever we want to?


I abide by the TOS even in real life, it is a masterpiece


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> How Stupid Are You! Post the stupidest things you have ever done,.


Going straight in to a battle and finding these huge giant rats looking things which they decide to shoot lighting at me and boom, i die... so i try it again with a more effective method... nope,died again, lately i have decided to sit back and relax before going down that ladder of doom.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> Going straight in to a battle and finding these huge giant rats looking things which they decide to shoot lighting at me and boom, i die... so i try it again with a more effective method... nope,died again, lately i have decided to sit back and relax before going down that ladder of doom.


I don't advise entering rat-infested sewers!


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> I don't advise entering rat-infested sewers!


but i want to get the ring of favor...  this way i can get more souls and rule the world.


----------



## St Matthew

Fritz Kobus said:


> How Stupid Are You! Post the stupidest things you have ever done,.


I listened to my mind when it was telling me to shut up


----------



## Capeditiea

i finally got the ring of favor now i am in anor londo prepared to defeat some silver knights :O


----------



## St Matthew

*I am logged into Talk Classical, can somebody show me how to log out?*


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Only Silly Posters Need Apply (Round 433)


They do, we do, I dout:. Just saying.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stare into the computer


----------



## Room2201974

The Lichtenstein Symphonies Game (round nineteen)


----------



## Room2201974

Post your abuse of Dylan's new whiskey here! (Especially if you haven't tried it yet)


----------



## Roger Knox

Uni-directional or multi-directional mikes? the fight for justice continues ...


----------



## Roger Knox

St Matthew said:


> *I am logged into Talk Classical, can somebody show me how to log out?*


Whatever you do -- don't ask 1 others!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Should Today's Composers be divided into subforums for tonal and atonal works? One guy keeps judging my atonal stuff as tonal.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What did you learn from getting drynk in the past?


It feels almost as bad as getting drank in the future! (That is bad grammar in English. But in what language is "drynk?" -- good or bad Norwegian?)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Phil loves classical said:


> Should Today's Composers be divided into subforums for tonal and atonal works? One guy keeps judging my atonal stuff as tonal.


Maybe he needs more serial in his breakfast


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How Many Silly Composers Are There?


Now you have raised THE question of our epoch; IST will never be done with it.


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> Poll: A Major Poll
> What shall my Op. 3 be?
> Piano Concerto in A Major
> Piano Symphony in A Major
> Trio for Piano, Organ, and Harpsichord in A Major
> Organ Symphony in A Major


All of the Above, *and* Don't Know


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Poll: Do You Enjoy being Eaten by Seafood?


no it gives me claws-strophobia


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> no it gives me claws-strophobia


I bypass that potential problem with overnight delivery from Fin-land.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> I bypass that potential problem with overnight delivery from Fin-land.


Did you Nor your way through that one?


----------



## Capeditiea

Which underrated composers do you love?

Post #1 Sorabji.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Which underrated composers do you love?
> 
> Post #1 Sorabji.


Particularly with Sorbet


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Particularly with Sorbet


:O Who is this ice cream?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> :O Who is this ice cream?


I think that Edvard Grieg is good to Nor a way thru Sorbet


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Did you Nor your way through that one?


The fish was kept on Ice so it could be sent fresh to my Land.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> The fish was kept on Ice so it could be sent fresh to my Land.


Very wise, otherwise it could have gone Green on the Land


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Sudden Disappearance of Wally


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Atlanteans, register here!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Canine operatic duet


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What opera are you currently not listening to


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Atlanteans, register here!


Wooo .... wonder what their religion was. The ancient Egyptians practised Nile-ism.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here's a new piece inspired by John Cage: 2 flying swans are approaching my house. I'm inside and the aircon is hoovering along. I run down the stairs and loose one of my slippers, that crashes into a glass lantern my wife loves. She screams. The cat is hissing. I open the front door and slam it behind me, and seconds later the swans fly on in the distance. 
It's called 17 seconds of a life full of surprises. It's got the Doppler effect! Hard to write the score...


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Very wise, otherwise it could have gone Green on the Land


True, but these days I've been actually fishing off my Land with my own fishing Pole.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What opera are you currently not listening to


Every opera with Renée Fleming singing in them.


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> Wooo .... wonder what their religion was. The ancient Egyptians practised Nile-ism.


Wow! Good to know! I will fly over there tomb-orrow and Czech it out. Dvorak on my iPod.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Maybe he needs more serial in his breakfast


serial with lots of fire-bird


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The Sudden Disappearance of Wally


Perhaps he changed his name to Wooly [Bully]. It's a tough world out there.


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Atlanteans, register here!


Atlanteans register here and win 2 free tickets to the next Braves home game at Turner Field. And don't forget Santorini Day is coming up May 15 with post game entertainment by Donovan Leitch!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Favourite Canine operatic duet


Something from_ The Barkers of Seville_


----------



## hpowders

New group 4-ming: The Polygamy Club.

Males: message me

Females: PM me to set up face to face interview.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Atlanteans register here and win 2 free tickets to the next Braves home game at Turner Field. And don't forget Santorini Day is coming up May 15 with post game entertainment by Donovan Leitch!


Here what ancient At﻿lanteans listen to


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Here what ancient At﻿lanteans listen to


The fact that the Atlantic is many, many miles away from any point in Australia is somehow fitting for this thread.

Hope these guys always lit a candle for Leo Fender!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> The fact that the Atlantic is many, many miles away from any point in Australia is somehow fitting for this thread.
> 
> Hope these guys always lit a candle for Leo Fender!


Did you know that he never learned to play the instruments that he made a career of building..............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your Favorite Music by Key Vibrations (Game in 432 Hertz)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Our Favorite Concertos for Solo Triangle and Sock


----------



## Capeditiea

Your Favourite Salad to Eat while listening to Classical Music (An Interactive Game)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Your Favourite Salad to Eat while listening to Classical Music (An Interactive Game)


But what is the dressing?


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But what is the dressing?


Renée Fleming dressing? Is that on You Tube?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Favourite Canine operatic duet


Handel's Largo: "Ombra mai fu"
Canine Alpo: "um bro... MY food!"


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> Your Favourite Salad to Eat while listening to Classical Music (An Interactive Game)


Beat and tuna-up!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Our Favorite Concertos for Solo Triangle and Sock


Mine would be the _Concerto for Solo Triangle and Prepared Sock_ by Minerva Mindful (with apologies to Monty Python). Following three slow tings on the triangle, the sock (which has a hand inside it and is being maneuvered by a ventriloquist under the table) begins to "yell" and "shout" all sorts of awful stuff. After three fast tings on the triangle it stops. Minerva seizes the sock by the throat and screams, "That's not Mindfulness, that's Anger Management. Down the hall!" She throws the sock and the ventriloquist out. The curtain comes down and the audience applauds politely.


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> using his toes -- still like it?


the toes are usually jammed -- still like it?


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven, intentionally ugly? Mozart, intentially beautiful? Tchaikovsky, intentionally depressive? Dvorak, intentionally schmaltzy?
Renée Fleming, intentionally ordinary?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What happens to contemporary composers that (suddenly) die?


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What happens to contemporary composers that (suddenly) die?


They become ex-contemporary composers, and for some folks, more desirable as dating candidates.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What happens to contemporary composers that (suddenly) die?


Having left the temporal dimension they become extemporizers!


----------



## Roger Knox

Overlooked composers who haven't yelled that they're under the bed.


----------



## Roger Knox

Unheralded composers who just used too much cologne ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Posers of temporary music


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Posers of temporary music


In my day there were government laws against useless _Posers_ adding the prefix _Com-_ to become _Composers_. But now anyone can do it! So the question posed previously -- "_How Many Silly Composers Are There?_" -- is unanswerable. Yet we still can rejoice whenever a _Composer_ _renounces_ his/her prefix and returns to _Poser_ status.


----------



## Room2201974

The Strange (quaalude) Magic of Cliff Huxtable. (What??????? Too soon?)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Should we add the other Cliff to that toooooooo


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Greatest Triangle Composer: Beau Brummels or other?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Current Listening Vol *LXIX*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Only Game losers Need Apply (Round Four Thirty-Three)

Most unpopular composer on TC
a) Cage
b) Wagner
C) Schoenberg
d) Glass
e) Stockhausen
f) Richard Strauss
g) Offenbach
h) Paderewski
I) Florence Foster Jenkins 
j)..............


----------



## Art Rock

Who was the greatest opera composer 428: Ethel Smyth or someone else?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Only Game losers Need Apply (Round Four Thirty-Three)
> 
> Most unpopular composer on TC
> a) Cage
> b) Wagner
> C) Schoenberg
> d) Glass
> e) Stockhausen
> f) Richard Strauss
> g) Offenbach
> h) Paderewski
> I) Florence Foster Jenkins
> j)..............


phew, Sorabji, Xenakis, or Varese didn't make this list...


----------



## hpowders

Does TC have an atmosphere of 21% oxygen, 78% nitrogen, 1% other gases?

I'm searching for a classical music website with a better atmosphere, say 23% oxygen.


----------



## Room2201974

hpowders said:


> Does TC have an atmosphere of 21% oxygen, 78% nitrogen, 1% other gases?
> 
> I'm searching for a classical music website with a better atmosphere, say 23% oxygen.


Many threads here have radon leakage!


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> Many threads here have radon leakage!


I'm surprised a Radon Symphony has yet to be composed.

hpowders symphony No. 1 in D minor ("Radon").

I'll see what I can do, Re.

I will need a few months off from TC to concentrate all my skills on this mammoth work. Contrasting musical puns; inverted fugues; microtonal modulations, etc; Taking shape already! Great music flowing through my brain!


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> I'm surprised a Radon Symphony has yet to be composed.
> hpowders symphony No. 1 in D minor ("Radon"). I'll see what I can do, Re.
> I will need a few months off from TC to concentrate all my skills on this mammoth work. Contrasting musical puns; inverted fugues; microtonal modulations, etc; Taking shape already! Great music flowing through my brain!


Raaaght-on!!! But first you must join a healing circle that does Mammoth Work, Channelling, Ear Candling, etc..


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Poll: Greatest Triangle Composer: Beau Brummels or other?


Unless as a sharp dresser Beau Brummel set up love triangles, or unless he wore tent dresses, the hidden Brummels-triangle connection surely must be: The Beaumuda Triangle!


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> I'm searching for a classical music website with a better atmosphere, say 23% oxygen.


Wouldn't adding sulphurous fumes make it more authentic?


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Unless as a sharp dresser Beau Brummel set up love triangles, or unless he wore tent dresses, the hidden Brummels-triangle connection surely must be: The Beaumuda Triangle!


 "Laugh laugh I thought I'd die
It seemed so funny to me"


----------



## Rogerx

Dictating your own health report towards your doctor .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rogerx said:


> Dictating your own health report towards your doctor .


Only a complete Idiot would do that


----------



## Rogerx

Do you pay your call girls cash or by bit coins?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rogerx said:


> Do you pay your call girls cash or by bit coins?


If their name is Stormy, you need very good encryption


----------



## Rogerx

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> If their name is Stormy, you need very good encryption


Stormy weather, includes showers :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rogerx said:


> Stormy weather, includes showers :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> [


I believe" silence is golden" is more appropriate.


----------



## Capeditiea

What work would be best to listen to while i am currently being eaten by an allegator?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> What work would be best to listen to while i am currently being eaten by an allegator?


Why Billy Hailey and the Comets of course


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Why Billy Hailey and the Comets of course


but... i have no means to leave the allegator... it already took my legs... and arms... ysing mt tohgye


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> but... i have no means to leave the allegator... it already took my legs... and arms... ysing mt tohgye


Sing it a Polka, I find that usually does the trick ..........


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Sing it a Polka, I find that usually does the trick ..........


iouk89tryg465 aqszTTRRYG5EWRD MH NKYTU76 TYRG56OILP9JUIYJU78E324WR NBHJMO00IPW23S U8Y7IHJSEDWAIUJKO89NIH HGTFD NHM HOIP98SEDWAXCEWDR432

translation: i lost my tongue now using nose.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> iouk89tryg465 aqszTTRRYG5EWRD MH NKYTU76 TYRG56OILP9JUIYJU78E324WR NBHJMO00IPW23S U8Y7IHJSEDWAIUJKO89NIH HGTFD NHM HOIP98SEDWAXCEWDR432
> 
> translation: i lost my tongue now using nose.


But is it working, the critter must be getting full by now.......... if not use a nose flute


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But is it working, the critter must be getting full by now.......... if not use a nose flute


...

Breaking News...
this just in, Capeditiea has been fully consumed by an allegator.


----------



## Capeditiea

What is a great funeral lament to listen to after being eaten by an allegator during a funeral service?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> ...
> 
> Breaking News...
> this just in, Capeditiea has been fully consumed by an allegator.


Damn, I was just about to suggest some throat singing


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> What is a great funeral lament to listen to after being eaten by an allegator during a funeral service?


What an excellent idea for a requiem- lets put it as a challenge in today's composers. Who will win the contest to compose such an Eaten by an alligator requiem for Capeditiea - Captainnumber36, E Cristobal Poveda, Phil loves classical or Billy.

Will have to consult the judges on X Classical to see if Capeditiea's ghost is eligible to complete...............

Note: the requiem (to be eligible) will need to have elements of Throat singing , Nose Flute and Polka.


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What an excellent idea for a requiem- lets put it as a challenge in today's composers. Who will win the contest to compose such an Eaten by an alligator requiem for Capeditiea - Captainnumber36, E Cristobal Poveda, Phil loves classical or Billy.
> 
> Will have to consult the judges on X Classical to see if Capeditiea's ghost is eligible to complete...............
> 
> Note: the requiem (to be eligible) will need to have elements of Throat singing , Nose Flute and Polka.


I shall grant the Capeditiean Stamp of Approval(TM)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A Recommended List of post-2100 works


----------



## Room2201974

Most ironic stories in Music History Vol 1 - The inventor of 12 tone music suffered from triskaidekaphobia, and died on Friday 13.


----------



## Room2201974

When the Byrds played Denver didn't that make it _Nine Miles High_?


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> What work would be best to listen to while i am currently being eaten by an allegator?


The Half-Finished Symphony


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> What is a great funeral lament to listen to after being eaten by an allegator during a funeral service?


How about a Yell-egy, that others might live . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> A Recommended List of post-2100 works


By then music will be assigned functional tasks -- e.g. from TC, a setting for voice and orchestra of this lyrical song text:

*Medium waltz tempo*
_You must wait at least 3 seconds between button clicks. 
It has been 0 seconds since your last button click.
It has been 0 seconds since your last button click.
You must wait at least 3 seconds between button clicks._


----------



## Room2201974

Did Machaut suffer from Péronne's disease?


----------



## SixFootScowl

The last thing you wish you hadn't eaten.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> The last thing you wish you hadn't eaten.


Alligator pie!


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> What work would be best to listen to while i am currently being eaten by an allegator?


What were the allegations?


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> What were the allegations?


I had a music business: *Home Improvisements and Recapitulations, Inc.:* All Blochs, Ivestroughs, Leaky Raffs & Rotts done for! The coda ended early . . .


----------



## Room2201974

Bruckner vs Mahler.......with flintlock pistols at 20 paces - who would win?


----------



## Room2201974

*****BREAKING NEWS***** This just in from the Associated Press: Hip Hop Internet Forum In Uproar As 12 Tone Work Wins Top Prize In Rap Category


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What would we do without the ocean? Carried the boats?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What would we do without the ocean? Carried the boats?


Congratulations, Kjetil Heggelund, that is a pure Idea for a Stupid Thread! 
Maybe fly on Valkrie Airlines?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> *****BREAKING NEWS***** This just in from the Associated Press: Hip Hop Internet Forum In Uproar As 12 Tone Work Wins Top Prize In Rap Category


_Serial music got to be the way
Serial music I'll eat it every day
Shreddin' those lyrics that's how it's gonna be,
Twelve tone breakfast for all the family._


----------



## Roger Knox

*Erroneus post, again*

Post #2401 is erronneus, or at least in the erroneous zone, the Quote being unrelated to the Post.


----------



## Taplow

Fritz Kobus said:


> The last thing you wish you hadn't eaten.


A chicken curry from a restaurant on the main square of Gliwice, two weeks ago.


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> A chicken curry from a restaurant on the main square of Gliwice, two weeks ago.


Still troubling you after two weeks. Oh dear!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How is you family put together? My friend says our grandchildren were made because of 8 incredible virgin births, since I am not the father of any of my wife's children...or something like that. Anyway, it's great being a great grandfather.


----------



## Roger Knox

Is IST mutating into an antibiotics-resistant super-thread, or did I catch that bug from an uber-under-acknowledged symphony in an archival-sound swamp?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who are you in the Spice Girls?
a) Scary spice


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wagner and the Jews vs. Martin Luther (not King) and the Jews. Which was the greater anti-Semite?


----------



## Room2201974

_Edison Versus Tesla_ - ACDC's new album!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Our Favorite 4'33" form Concerto or Symphony ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Song of the Millennium...


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Song of the Millennium...


I know I know..._We Built This City_ right?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Our Favorite 4'33" form Concerto or Symphony ?


Oh, didn't YOU notice, in _4'33"_ the concerto's contrast principle is at work, through and through:

1. The soloist is present on stage, in contrast to being absent when off stage. 
2. When the soloist is at the piano, there is compelling contrast between the closed and open states of the keyboard lid, demarcated by the soloist's lifting up and placing down of the lid.
3. The soloist's presence contrasts with the absence of an "orchestra" (implicit to any concerto), on account of strike, lockout, or bankruptcy.

Now, for anyone at all who thinks they are 2018, YOU need to get real and accept the implicitness of absence, the presentness of conversity and compulsivity around compliance to and from any ASSERTION whatever made or understood or felt irregardless of that which over against . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Feeling better, that bug I had has gone away, and the _Nonsense_ reading on my Blood Test is up to its usual High range.

Thinking of crowd-funding my _Treatise on Discourse_


----------



## SixFootScowl

Do you think Brahms shoul*d* be a bigamist/polygamist?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Do you think Brahms should be a bigamist and a time traveller?


Edit: additional option for Brahms


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> Do you think Brahms shoul*d* be a bigamist/polygamist?


The pre-edit post was funnier!


----------



## Room2201974

What the upper right hand corner of the Talk Classical page should read: You last visited Today at 09:17. You have 106 Unread posts you lazy-a$$ed slacker!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Philip Glass Transparencies


----------



## Capeditiea

Interactive Game Your Favourite War Song
War! by the Temptations
Ride of the Valkaries by Wagner


----------



## Capeditiea

Sign Here for a chance to win five tons of flax.


----------



## Room2201974

_Phillip Glass_, waiter, my beer is all gone!


----------



## Room2201974

_Dimitri Shasta Cola_, failed Soviet-era soft drink. (It was intentionally ugly)


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Song of the Millennium...


 this is easy. 

Capeditiea's My Immortality Begins


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> : Capeditiea's My Immortality Begins


Promising title -- much better than My Way!

I also want to testify that upon seeing your post, for the first time a pronunciation of your name magically sprang into my head: Cap-eh-DISH-ia. Right, wrong, other?


----------



## Capeditiea

Roger Knox said:


> Promising title -- much better than My Way!
> 
> I also want to testify that upon seeing your post, for the first time a pronunciation of your name magically sprang into my head: Cap-eh-DISH-ia. Right, wrong, other?


LOL that is how a lot of folk end up thinking it sounds. :3

but it is kinda like... 
cah paid it tea uh :3 so you we kinda close.

:3 that song was really the seed that was planted to start working on classical music... (i will make a Symphonic Poem for it as well when i have the motivation to... and the idea on what instruments to use...) which may make it even better. :3


----------



## Capeditiea

...i wonder how many top of the pages are of my posts :O


----------



## SixFootScowl

Contest: See how many posts you can make in a row in a thread without other's intervening posts. Any and all threads are fair game.


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Contest: See how many posts you can make in a row in a tread without other's intervening posts. Any and all threads are fair game.


i bet i would win.  no one is really paying attention to "The Crazy Works of E.S. Capeditiea" :3


----------



## arpeggio

Favorite symphony composed after 2020.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like Slayer and Madonna. Which Haydn symphony do you recommend?


----------



## Norman Gunston

Norman Gunston (me) interviewing Donald Trump. Check out how i did with Paul McCartney


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fantastic hair and shaving fix-up!


----------



## Norman Gunston

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Fantastic hair and shaving fix-up!


Thanks, it took me quite awhile to get that look


----------



## Capeditiea

arpeggio said:


> Favorite symphony composed after 2020.


E.S. Capeditiea's Symphony No. 10 in D# Minor (unfinished after the slow movement.) (an odd prediction.., i would think.)

:3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony no. 2 "the Unbegun" by KJ Djonn


----------



## arpeggio

Which of the following contains the best recording of Beethoven's FIFTH:


----------



## Capeditiea

(inspired from a post on another forum.) 
The Rene Flemming Drinking Game 
the rules are simple... 
Listen to an album.
Drink a shot when she sings like a whale,
chug a beer when she doesn't flow with the music.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Can a Furry be a composer?


----------



## Room2201974

Norman Gunston said:


> Can a Furry be a composer?


I don't know, but Richie Furay was an awesome songwriter!


----------



## Capeditiea

Norman Gunston said:


> Can a Furry be a composer?


this is something i would like to see...

(i think the Furry population would end up loving Messaien, which then they would end up making music similar to... (i would have to get back to you on this one... i cannot think of who it would be like... still waking up...)

But it would probably be similar to a Contemporary Saint Saens... (not who i was thinking before... but yeah)


----------



## Capeditiea

in Classical Music Discussion.

What is your favourite anime?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Make a list of things you bought that you never saw again, until you cleaned out the basement...


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Make a list of things you bought that you never saw again, until you cleaned out the basement...


:O my dad is currently cleaning out the storage area in the basement as we speak. :O and we have found... an old fake christmas tree we haven't used for a decade. along with some blankets i used back at the old house... on my twin bed... *nods, and of course the worst thing ever, my old gateway laptop that decided to die and erased the os from it's self... due to deleting sys32... when i was fed up with the fact that i couldn't figure out why the system was to go haywire... (which was before the fact of the deletion, plus i was curious on what it would really do... i think i had to delete everything seperately... it left a few things.) which then i restarted it, and lost Book Three. (which was nearly complete...)

Sadly, i ended up having to wait a full three months to get the laptop before this one... which only lasted a month... due to a manufacturing issue... then got this one.

We also found a few dvd's that are my brother's which i had no idea he had... :O


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> LOL that is how a lot of folk end up thinking it sounds. :3
> 
> but it is kinda like...
> cah paid it tea uh :3 so you we kinda close.
> 
> :3 that song was really the seed that was planted to start working on classical music... (i will make a Symphonic Poem for it as well when i have the motivation to... and the idea on what instruments to use...) which may make it even better. :3


Ok, cah-paid-it-tea-uh it is -- makes sense. As for the Immortality theme, does Immortality introduce you to a better world, or let you see the previous world in 3-D, or whatever?


----------



## Capeditiea

Roger Knox said:


> Ok, cah-paid-it-tea-uh it is -- makes sense. As for the Immortality theme, does Immortality introduce you to a better world, or let you see the previous world in 3-D, or whatever?


It is kinda an epilogue of an older life using new styles of music... and a beginning of using old styles of music.

(ironically it really is a song... which is off the Liber CCCII album... on my non-classical works... which were slowly becoming more blues, jazz and classical... but My Immortality Begins was titled after i finished it... it was originally titled Chapter 13, since the album was in the form of a book.) But I changed it later after i went from 67 albums down to 22 albums.  because i felt listening to about 65 hours of music would be far too much of a task. Even though some was horrid. (but Liber CCCII is the epitome of all my Non-Classical Music, with the exception of My Immortality Begins... which was basically a finale of it all.) But i needed to say more. I needed to dive deeper into Classical Music. Thusly now i am exploring much on classical music, so by the next four years i could end up making Symphonies as great as "My Immortality Begins."


----------



## Norman Gunston

Room2201974 said:


> I don't know, but Richie Furay was an awesome songwriter!


Yeah and the Bear was in Canned Heat too, we maybe onto something


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> But i needed to say more. I needed to dive deeper into Classical Music. Thusly now i am exploring much on classical music, so by the next four years i could end up making Symphonies as great as "My Immortality Begins."


Well, congratulations and good luck, glad you're back on TalkClassical!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Music for Prepared Triangle?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Favourite Music for Prepared Triangle?


Prepared in a marsala wine sauce is best. Certainly not alfredo sauce (!) which would smother the clear "ting-ting-ting." As for music, Bizet's _Carmen_ would provide smugglers to bring in the wine.


----------



## Norman Gunston

What does 4'33' sound like in a Parallel Universe? and could you get a parallel degree in this............


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> We also found a few dvd's that are my brother's which i had no idea he had... :O


Is there some reason you were surprised by his possessing these particular DVDs? Hopefully it wasn't smut.


----------



## Norman Gunston

You mean its was Skyhooks..........


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Is there some reason you were surprised by his possessing these particular DVDs? Hopefully it wasn't smut.


naw, my mind isn't that dirty... anymore...

*nods, they were films that i never realized he liked... like Avatar. 
and certain movies that one would have never though a devout Christian would watch... that were of the American Pie variety. (just not american pie...)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> naw, my mind isn't that dirty... anymore...
> 
> *nods, they were films that i never realized he liked... like Avatar.
> and certain movies that one would have never though a devout Christian would watch... that were of the American Pie variety. (just not american pie...)


Ah, well there is a lot of freedom for a Christian to watch and read various materials, and it is not exactly easy to draw lines. One would have to know exactly what they were and then of course there are circumstances, such as he bought a lot of DVDs online for a great deal because of a couple DVDs he liked, but it came with a couple bad ones that he didn't know what to do with. If I died while it is in my possession, I would not want people to think I was into it. So we never really know, but at the same time, devout Christians are flawed too.

But now we are into serious discussion and I am violating the thread, so a` tout a` l'heure. We'll have to pick it up in some other thread or leave it at that.


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ah, well there is a lot of freedom for a Christian to watch and read various materials, and it is not exactly easy to draw lines. One would have to know exactly what they were and then of course there are circumstances, such as he bought a lot of DVDs online for a great deal because of a couple DVDs he liked, but it came with a couple bad ones that he didn't know what to do with. If I died while it is in my possession, I would not want people to think I was into it. So we never really know, but at the same time, devout Christians are flawed too.
> 
> But now we are into serious discussion and I am violating the thread, so a` tout a` l'heure. We'll have to pick it up in some other thread or leave it at that.


Cats are cute amazing little creatures.  i wanna hold them, pet them, hug them, cuddle them, squeeze them, lick them clean, (repeat for a while)


----------



## Roger Knox

Norman Gunston said:


> What does 4'33' sound like in a Parallel Universe? and could you get a parallel degree in this............


Maybe a paralegal diploma . . . or is that a degree now too? But this post triggered questions about the Immortality of John Cage, and I will need to go away for a few hours or months to meditate on it.


----------



## Capeditiea

Sigh... i ended up with the top page again... maybe if i just aim for the top page i will miss a few. 


Poll: how many pages in Ideas for Stupid Threads will Capeditiea be on the top of? 
30-60
61-90
91-130
131-150
433


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I bet 666! Are you dedevil?


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I bet 666! Are you dedevil?


:3 i was at one era.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Why all the positivity?


----------



## Metairie Road

Capeditiea said:


> Cats are cute amazing little creatures.  i wanna hold them, pet them, hug them, cuddle them, squeeze them, lick them clean, (repeat for a while)


Oh yeah! wait until they scratch up your furniture and throw-up on the couch and wake you up at three o'clock in the morning because they want to play. Cat strangling becomes another option.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bach's Transcriptions of Schubert


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

White Metal .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Great Train Conductor Symphonies .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Is the Pen Mightier than the Tweet?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What Beethoven told me?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Order sentences out thread of.

[instructions: all sentences must be scrambled at the word level]


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Greatest Ever Atonal Polka Composer


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Game: FINAL concertos by composers born after they died


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Why all the positivity?


It goes with all the negativity -- opposites attract! So many sparks flying around I keep my fire extinguisher handy! The computer repair shop is not impressed . . .


----------



## Room2201974

Rent musical instruments by phone at _Luigi's Dial A Piccolo_!


----------



## Capeditiea

Yay i didn't get the top post on this page.


----------



## Capeditiea

Grand Piano for sale, 

only 1USD. 

you need to transport it. the only downside is that it will only play after you offer it your soul, and that you will end up playing 24/7 nonstop, no sleep, and if you get up to go to the bathroom, the piano strings will become sentient and kinda wrap them selves around your neck and kinda dismember it... 

i want it out of my house.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Have you ever (unfortunately) heard Justin Bieber? Describe your feelings at that moment.
a) 
b) 
c) 
d) 
e) :clap:


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Have you ever (unfortunately) heard Justin Bieber? Describe your feelings at that moment.


eh :angel: eh


----------



## Roger Knox

How many "things that make you go 'hmmm'" still do so?


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Have you ever (unfortunately) heard Justin Bieber? Describe your feelings at that moment.
> a)
> b)
> c)
> d)
> e) :clap:


b and d


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So is he that fenomenal?


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Why all the positivity?


Why all the positivity?
Why all the negativity?

Answer: _Ionisation_


----------



## Capeditiea

Room2201974 said:


> Why all the positivity?
> Why all the negativity?
> 
> Answer: _Ionisation_


i agree


----------



## Capeditiea

Intergallactic Space Travel and Classical Music


...i don't know it just popped in my mind.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It will pop your mind like popcorn. Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Capeditiea

New Members 

Hello, i am Satan, i have got into classical music since the Fiddle.  which i am great at. Although i do not recommend playing my fiddle for it may cost ye thy hands. 

Other than that I love Ockeghem and of course Corvus Corax.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Does 'by "Invisible Touch" Genesis compare with Air on a G String *


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Does 'by "Invisible Touch" Genesis compare with Air on a G String *


i have always been proficiant in air guitar.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> Why all the positivity?
> Why all the negativity?
> 
> Answer: _Ionisation_


What we need is a little ambiguity!


----------



## Room2201974

Talk Classical's brand of homemade NA wine: _The Assumption of Grapeness_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Other Works that sounds like 4'33"


----------



## Guest

Question from a newbie. 

I'm thinking of setting up multiple accounts but would like some tips on how to go about it please?


----------



## Room2201974

Should U2 write a song about Francis Gary Powers?


----------



## Art Rock

Welcome to the banning game! Please register here if you want to play. The game will last maximum 5 days, and the winner is the first player to receive a permanent ban from Talk Classical.


----------



## SixFootScowl

dogen said:


> Question from a newbie.
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up multiple accounts but would like some tips on how to go about it please?


Make sure each account poster is conflicting with the other, else we will discover the similarities as at least one other member apparently is exposed by.


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> Welcome to the banning game! Please register here if you want to play. The game will last maximum 5 days, and the winner is the first player to receive a permanent ban from Talk Classical.


"You must wait 3 seconds between button clicks. It has been _1 seconds _since your last button click." Received 1,893 times -- does that make me eligible?
1 others


----------



## laurie

dogen said:


> Question from a newbie.
> 
> I'm thinking of setting up multiple accounts but would like some tips on how to go about it please?


 Sorry, I can't help you; I don't want to give away my secrets (_I_ am currently _3 different members_ on TC! And_ nobody_ has a clue which three I am  )
But you might ask Ms. Fleming-Sutherland how _*not*_ to go about it .... ! :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do you celebrate the 17th of May? That's Norway's National Day  HIPP HURRA!
(It's a bit stupid if you're not Norwegian or live in Norway)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Make sure each account poster is conflicting with the other, else we will discover the similarities as at least one other member apparently is exposed by.


Roger that never X my mind


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Piano Trios for Banjos


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Can anyone identify this piece, please? https://spamspampornporn.com/user-576608571/unknownf​


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Can anyone identify this piece, please? https://spamspampornporn.com/user-576608571/unknownf​


i would click... but... it seems suspicious for some reason...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> i would click... but... it seems suspicious for some reason...


You did say click. Yes the should be safe.............


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You did say click. Yes the should be safe.............


press? tap? stab?


----------



## Room2201974

Possible future musical composition: A symphony of Sym Symphony motorcycles. (In backfire major)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Possible future musical composition: A symphony of Sym Symphony motorcycles. (In backfire major)


and Ariel Four Square time


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Philip Glass Vase examples


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and Ariel Four Square time


Played by the Jeff Healey band, but only between 71 and 77, of course!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Best Brahms and Liszt cycles?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bach and Fuchs .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Game: FINAL concertos by composers born after they decomposed


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Anyone have any empty 3 or 4 million dollars


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: What is the greatest eight bits?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What books are you currently reading backwards?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Composers who never quite made it 

George Frideric Mozart
Lester van Beethoven
Giuseppe Bach
Kurt Iceberg 
Postman Patrick Mahler
Bela Barman
Has Sibelius
Adolf Gershwin
Johann Verdi


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Pitcairn Island Works Game (Selection Thread)


----------



## Room2201974

I'm very disappointed that no cosmetic company bit on my idea of dill pickle lip balm!


----------



## Room2201974

United Airlines, be forewarned, my service animal is an amphiuma!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> I'm very disappointed that no cosmetic company bit on my idea of dill pickle lip balm!


Or my idea of beef flavored ice cream!


----------



## Capeditiea

What do you like to use when you join the angry mob of townsfolk?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> What do you like to use when you join the angry mob of townsfolk?


Whatever can be quickly grabbed on the way to join the crowd.


----------



## laurie

Capeditiea said:


> What do you like to use when you join the angry mob of townsfolk?


My trusty rubber mallet, of course! I use it for everything ..... until mr. laurie took it away & hid it in the garage, that is!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Moderators Please Help. I can't seem to like my own posts and so am losing hugely in my likes total.

Could you please retroactively add likes to my existing 9589 posts? I don't want to have to go back and do that one at a time.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Renee Fleming Society of Tasmania


----------



## SixFootScowl

If I come up with too many stupid thread ideas does it mean I might actually be stupid? If so, then I might have to stop posting here.


----------



## James Mann

Capeditiea said:


> What do you like to use when you join the angry mob of townsfolk?


A pile of Tax forms


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> If I come up with too many stupid thread ideas does it mean I might actually be stupid? If so, then I might have to stop posting here.


or highly intellegent. :3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Don't talk about the weather here.


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Don't talk about the weather here.


:O is it suprizingly warm?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

capeditiea said:


> is it suprizingly warm?


don't talk about it!


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> If I come up with too many stupid thread ideas does it mean I might actually be stupid? If so, then I might have to stop posting here.


I respectfully disagree Sir. It's the constant riffing and theme and variations here that keeps our compositional minds sharp! Even now I'm thinking that a _Symphony of Stupid Ideas_ may have merit. I'll begin working on that piece as soon as I'm done with my _Concerto For The Assumption Of The Grateness_ for 24 piece cheese grater orchestra, in Ego Major!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How do you celebrate the 17th of May? That's Norway's National Day  HIPP HURRA!
> (It's a bit stupid if you're not Norwegian or live in Norway)


Happy National Day! Having seen the northern lights in Canada I'd like to see the midnight sun in Norway. And I have happy memories of performing the Grieg Piano Concerto many years ago. And who is Norway's best-known overlooked composer?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Happy National Day! Having seen the northern lights in Canada I'd like to see the midnight sun in Norway. And I have happy memories of performing the Grieg Piano Concerto many years ago. And who is Norway's best-known overlooked composer?


Thank-you! Best-known AND overlooked? Must be Fartein Valen  We celebrated by getting ready to move, meaning all work and no play EXCEPT: I had an IPA at 08.00 when I put up the flag


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Philip Glass Vase examples


I think von Chumpsky is onto something. People who live in glass vases have been very aggressive (tinkle, tinkle)


----------



## Merl

Is Tim Peake the most boring man to ever go into space?


----------



## Taplow

Fritz Kobus said:


> Or my idea of beef flavored ice cream!


Vegemite Ripple


----------



## Taplow

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Thank-you! Best-known AND overlooked? Must be Fartein Valen  We celebrated by getting ready to move, meaning all work and no play EXCEPT: I had an IPA at 08.00 when I put up the flag


Gratulerer med dagen!


----------



## joen_cph

I actually ferried-cycled from Denmark to Valevåg, the place of Valen's villa museum, in order to visit it and the nearby lonely churchyard by the sea, described in a work of his.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: who has the most profiles of TC


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favo(u)rite Spelling of the word Favo(u)rite Composed 1970-1979


----------



## Room2201974

Breaking News: Amazon source confirms large shipments of _Fabreze_ to Moscow Ritz Carlton hotel!


----------



## Room2201974

Classical Music came to an end 641 years ago!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Thank-you! Best-known AND overlooked? Must be Fartein Valen  We celebrated by getting ready to move, meaning all work and no play EXCEPT: I had an IPA at 08.00 when I put up the flag


Yes, Fartein Valen seems like the type of composer I'm looking for . . .
"all work and no play" - Maybe that's why Norway does so well at the Winter Olympics!
IPA is popular here. A hoppy ale, high IBU's -- I guess it is good to get moving (hopping?) in the morning.
Canada Day is July 1.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Classical Music came to an end 641 years ago!


1377 CE -- hmm, something to do with the death of Machaut?


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> What do you like to use when you join the angry mob of townsfolk?


My metre-long shoehorn


----------



## Roger Knox

Taplow said:


> Vegemite Ripple


chocolate cake iced with Marmite


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Favo(u)rite Spelling of the word Favo(u)rite Composed 1970-1979


Y'all think abowt it real good, now.


----------



## joen_cph

Someone on the radio presented some music with a lot of songs and singers the other day, it was in a foreign language but I think it was a story about a magnified cat and a bark, or something like that, didn't get the details. They would sing a lot about the story, all the time.
Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

joen_cph said:


> Someone on the radio presented some music with a lot of songs and singers the other day, it was in a foreign language but I think it was a story about a magnified cat and a bark, or something like that, didn't get the details. They would sing a lot about the story, all the time.
> Does anyone know more about this?


I might now a thing or two about that, but I'll need some six-packs and whisky in the morning...


----------



## Norman Gunston

^ was it in Holland.................


----------



## Room2201974

English Hornporn® Productions Presents Their Latest Release: Clara and Johannes in _The German Augmented 6th_


----------



## SixFootScowl

POLL: How classical are you as a flexible listener?


----------



## Roger Knox

does light music float -- what would Archimedes say?


----------



## Capeditiea

Time to Usurper the Mods


----------



## Capeditiea

Poll: Shall we replace the mods? 
Yes, and make Capeditiea, Thy New Goddess
No, we fear them too much.
I don't care. Go Jump off a Bridge
I don't know. JUST GET A CAT AND SHUT YOUR LAPTOP!
Yes... but i think i would do a better job than Capeditiea, Thy New Goddess


----------



## Capeditiea

(i will return to normal shortly... i just had to let off some steam.) :3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> POLL: How classical are you as a flexible listener?


I'm pretty flexible as a classical listener, kind of like Mister Fantastic!


----------



## Capeditiea

Dancing with the Stars: 1700s edition.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite dance moves on ice and the music to accompany the performance. Please post a video!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How many % of your life do you put into posting on TC?
a) 13%
b) 77%


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How many % of your life do you put into posting on TC?
> a) 13%
> b) 77%


c) 7.7%
d) 2.3%
(to complete the 100%)


----------



## Norman Gunston

I saw Pugg.....................


----------



## Capeditiea

Norman Gunston said:


> I saw Pugg.....................


:O o my. :O did you live through the experience?


----------



## Norman Gunston

Capeditiea said:


> :O o my. :O did you live through the experience?


Oh it was on the Opera today thread............


----------



## SixFootScowl

What percentage of TC forums is made up of silly threads?


----------



## Room2201974

LP's you frequently see in the used bins: _Every Note Shall Be Exhausted: The Twelve Tone Spirituals of New South Wales _


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> What percentage of TC forums is made up of silly threads?


99% :3


----------



## Norman Gunston

Room2201974 said:


> LP's you frequently see in the used bins: _Every Note Shall Be Exhausted: The Twelve Tone Spirituals of New South Wales _


Twelve tone Sheep


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> 99% :3


Maybe it is time for a name change form TalkClassical to TalkSilly?

The by-line could be "We stll have a music section (mostly overrun by games)."

Moderators, please conference on this suggestion.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Music for *a* Royal Mess.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Music for a Riot Mood.


----------



## Room2201974

*Jimmy*: Sorry I'm buggin you! I guess I'm alone in my objectivity!
[Gets up to leave]

*Lenny*: Oh come on. Oh, there he goes. Off to write that hit song, _Alone With My Objectivity_.


----------



## Room2201974

Poll: Which artist leaves you with the most devastating earworms?

A. Ludwig von Beethoven
B. Wolfgang Mozart
C. Giacomo Puccini
D. Khan Noonien Singh


----------



## Capeditiea

Room2201974 said:


> Poll: Which artist leaves you with the most devastating earworms?
> 
> A. Ludwig von Beethoven
> B. Wolfgang Mozart
> C. Giacomo Puccini
> D. Khan Noonien Singh


Beethoven out of these choices...

but all in all it would be my own music.  since they get injected into me by the time i finish the song... which then causes me to think everything else sounds like i wrote it...


----------



## Room2201974

Capeditiea said:


> Beethoven out of these choices...
> 
> but all in all it would be my own music.  since they get injected into me by the time i finish the song... which then causes me to think everything else sounds like i wrote it...


Beethoven: Opus 35, Opus 43, Opus 55, 4th movement! Now that's major league ear worm!

The correct answer is D. Khan Noonien Singh!


----------



## Capeditiea

Room2201974 said:


> Beethoven: Opus 35, Opus 43, Opus 55, 4th movement! Now that's major league ear worm!
> 
> The correct answer is D. Khan Noonien Singh!


*nods, time to listen to Khan Noonien Singh... o wait... that is who he is...

i wanna change my answer. Can I? *falls to knees in prayer position, pleeeaaase?


----------



## Capeditiea

Did Bach get earworms from his own music like i do?


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> Did Bach get earworms from his own music like i do?


Yes and he composed "Sleepers Awake" to remind himself to check for them!


----------



## Roger Knox

If I encounter a troop of lions should I shout, "And you're gonna hear me Roar! Da-de-la DA da DA da DA-de-la?"


----------



## Capeditiea

Is it possible to be a crazy cat lady with no cats?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cats in spirit maybe


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cats in spirit maybe


so this is why i keep hearing cats when they are not around... :O but this one time, i was going to the bathroom, i looked over and there was a cat staring at me, meowed... then vanished...

*nods, i think you are on to something eddie


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

as always .


----------



## Taplow

The top 10 box sets you never listen to.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Does a Pugg make a good Sub-Woofer


----------



## Roger Knox

Norman Gunston said:


> Does a Pugg make a good Sub-Woofer


I don't know. I sing bass in a choir, but if I sing too much I become a Stupid-Woofer . . .


----------



## Room2201974

Oft used 12 tone chord progressions composed between 1978-79!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Chord progressions transposed from blues guitar to harpsichord.


----------



## SixFootScowl

How a simple comment on TC becomes a major philosophical discussion.


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> How a simple comment on TC becomes a major philosophical discussion.


Objectively speaking this is not a "simple comment!" I know this because there is a well established Canon of Simple Comments that some of us recognise as greatness and art in the world of such things.

500 + posts to follow!


----------



## Roger Knox

Compare and contrast Stefan Wolpe's _Piano Sonata_ No. 1, 1st movement to John Cage's 4'33" using such everyday concepts as notality, painterliness, gnomicism, signal-to-noise ration, the 4th wall, heighty, truthiness, the mask, cthonicity, utterance, gesundheit, mass, in the moment, The Strange, chronicality, la differance


----------



## Taplow

Who's afraid of Hugo Wolf?


----------



## Capeditiea

What is your favourite Dark Souls armor? (from all three games...)


----------



## Room2201974

*****Breaking News***** The Associate Press is reporting tonight that Bettina and Pugg have been found dead in a green 1966 Ford Thunderbird convertible at the bottom of the Grand Canyon. Film at 11!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Why can't you sleep at night poll
a) You just bought a house
b) You have to pee
c) Both
d) Other


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Why can't you sleep at night poll
> a) You just bought a house
> b) You have to pee
> c) Both
> d) Other


d other. :3 i end up getting emursed into something and forget that it is nighttime...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> d other. :3 i end up getting emursed into something and forget that it is nighttime...


That is what happens to me. I'll be frantically scoping out opera CD and DVD prices and suddenly it is past 1 am!


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> That is what happens to me. I'll be frantically scoping out opera CD and DVD prices and suddenly it is past 1 am!


:3 *nods, i end up watching an interesting anime, or work on a composition, which then i end up going out to vape thinking it has only been an hour or so... nope it is morning. :O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> *****Breaking News***** The Associate Press is reporting tonight that Bettina and Pugg have been found dead in a green 1966 Ford Thunderbird convertible at the bottom of the Grand Canyon. Film at 11!


You sure it was not a locked garage...............


----------



## Room2201974

Is a crotchet rest the opposite of a lap dance?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

If you keep your car playing 4'33" in a closed garage will anyone notice?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> If you keep your car playing 4'33" in a closed garage will anyone notice?


I wish all cars that have stereos rattling the body panels would suddenly and permanently revert to continuous loop of 4'33"!


----------



## Room2201974

HENCEFORTH: Every Saturday in the park drum circle must learn _Ionisation_ or be regulated to the lower league of garage band!


----------



## Room2201974

_4'33"_ is the hidden track on all of my albums. Thus far I've been able to avoid paying royalty fees!


----------



## Roger Knox

erroneous . . . post . . . . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> _4'33"_ is the hidden track on all of my albums. Thus far I've been able to avoid paying royalty fees!


Well you never know, after all, Cage's music is published by [_well-known publishing firm_]


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> as always .


erroneous ?


----------



## Scopitone

Roger Knox said:


> erroneous ?


Moses posts erroneously


----------



## Granate

I've been seriously worried for the lack of Renée Fleming Avatars in the threads I visit the most. I miss her a lot. I think her Rusalka is incredible. So I made the decision that, for the time being and until her rightful member does not claim her symbol, I will be using a Garnet picture of Renée Fleming as my avatar.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

We should rename the Site TalkRenee


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> We should rename the Site TalkRenee


don't make me cry profusely.


----------



## Capeditiea

Granate said:


> I've been seriously worried for the lack of Renée Fleming Avatars in the threads I visit the most. I miss her a lot. I think her Rusalka is incredible. So I made the decision that, for the time being and until her rightful member does not claim her symbol, I will be using a Garnet picture of Renée Fleming as my avatar.


and the nightmares begin.


----------



## Room2201974

The United States Air Force changes it's fight song to _Eight Miles High._


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite privacy policy change


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Barenbottom Wagner Rings


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> We should rename the Site TalkRenee


that would be over-the-talk


----------



## Roger Knox

Taplow said:


> Who's afraid of Hugo Wolf?


Little Red _Feuerreitter_-Hood


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Make reservations for your holiday here!


----------



## Room2201974

When "Hooked on Puget Sound Mussels" is more than a Seattle Fish Company T shirt!


----------



## Room2201974

Topping the list of "most dangerous jobs" for 2018: Paul Manafort's food taster!


----------



## Capeditiea

A post of the utmost importance. 


Post #1 
Don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

They're serving *burgers* in the back!


----------



## Scopitone

I am here to make my regular update on my dating relationship with Hilary Hahn:

Not happened yet.


----------



## Capeditiea

Post of Utmost importance #2 

Post#1 
I cannot find the remote.


----------



## Scopitone

Poll: The Sound of Bubbles Fizzing on the Top of Your Soft Drink Glass, Yay or Nay?


----------



## Norman Gunston

Half emply or half full?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Norman Gunston said:


> Half emply or half full?


Or as an engineer might say, "the container is too big."


----------



## Room2201974

Norman Gunston said:


> Half emply or half full?


I played left half emply on my high school team.


----------



## Capeditiea

Norman Gunston said:


> Half emply or half full?


why not both?


----------



## Capeditiea

Post of Utmost Importance #3

This just in. I am addicted to Starburst.


----------



## laurie

Scopitone said:


> Poll: The Sound of Bubbles Fizzing on the Top of Your Soft Drink Glass, Yay or Nay?


Yay! (as long as it's Dr. Pepper  )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This thread is inversely proportional with whatever.


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> This thread is inversely proportional with whatever.


*suddenly Capeditiea became confused.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

you know whatever, he is on third


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> you know whatever, he is on third


Who ?


----------



## Room2201974

Capeditiea said:


> Who ?


I Don't Know is on third. Whatever must be left field!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Who ?


----------



## Dim7

Awful facts of life we can do nothing about - Come in and remind us!


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> Awful facts of life we can do nothing about - Come in and remind us!


radio stations with seven-song playlists, over and over again


----------



## Room2201974

Which Composer Has Works You Love Across The Most Number of Genies?


----------



## Room2201974

In your job as a lift operator, do you recklessly elevate one composer over another?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^and which floor do they get off at


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^and which floor do they get off at


Floor 4.33


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Floor 4.33


In A Sharp Flat..................


----------



## Room2201974

I elevated Schoenberg to thirtieth floor. That was reckless!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

But he would then Haunt you forever........................


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But he would then Haunt you forever........................


Atonally and in retrograde! A true serial phantom!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Atonally and in retrograde! A true serial phantom!


Imagine that, death by serialism


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Imagine that, death by serialism


Because I'm so frightened of that I've suffered from dodecaphenia. I can't even buy a carton of eggs.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Because I'm so frightened of that I've suffered from dodecaphenia. I can't even buy a carton of eggs.


Don't worry Dr Eddie will cure you (or kill you). Watch the following video 433 times and all will become clear....... let me know if you have any further flare ups.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Proposed elimination and the arts.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> I elevated Schoenberg to thirtieth floor. That was reckless!


learning the ups and downs of life . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> I elevated Schoenberg to thirtieth floor. That was reckless!


not as reckless as in between floors. 4.33 could leave you looking down a long shaft . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Imagine that, death by serialism


not as bad as a floor with a seven-song playlist


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> not as bad as a floor with a seven-song playlist


How about Für Elise, Ride of the Valkyries, Air on a G String, William Tell, Minute Waltz, Wedding March" in C major & Eine kleine Nachtmusik on a never ending loop


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How about Für Elise, Ride of the Valkyries, Air on a G String, William Tell, Minute Waltz, Wedding March" in C major & Eine kleine Nachtmusik on a never ending loop


Which, not surprisingly, is the exact set list that South Korea just stopped using!


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How about Für Elise, Ride of the Valkyries, Air on a G String, William Tell, Minute Waltz, Wedding March" in C major & Eine kleine Nachtmusik on a never ending loop


Please include 4'33" so we get a periodic break in the monotony!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Please include 4'33" so we get a periodic break in the monotony!


Ok every 433 cycles


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ok every 433 cycles


433 cycles of those 7 songs? I am going to need the 4 hour 33 minute version of 4 33!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Have you ever regretted meeting someone you know from the internet?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_homicide


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Have you ever regretted meeting someone you know from the internet?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_homicide


my dad always had those ideas that a person i would meet from online would simply do this to me... or end up raping me and making me into a sex slave... or worse... (one time he even said "He will hit you in the head with a shovel and knock you out, then get you naked and make videos.") sometimes i do wonder how evil my dad really is... :O because i don't think this happens very often... i mean yeah most folk will be mean to you (like the last human i met with... to the point of wanting to commit suicide.)

:O wow my post is horrifying... :O quick, let's think of something else...

My imaginary Cat Army will destroy them!


----------



## St Matthew

Fritz Kobus said:


> Have you ever regretted meeting someone you know from the internet?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_homicide


This is the reason why I only meet people in person that I've meet on 4Chan


----------



## Capeditiea

So who is willing to grant me their soul?


----------



## Room2201974

Hawaiian officials to their residents: Do not roast marshmallows over the lava flows.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How about Für Elise, Ride of the Valkyries, Air on a G String, William Tell, Minute Waltz, Wedding March" in C major & Eine kleine Nachtmusik on a never ending loop


I haven't seen Pachelbel's MUST HEAR Canon mentioned yet.


----------



## Capeditiea

Poll: Your favourite 4:33 performance

Boston Philharmonic. 
AC/DC
The Beatles
Taylor Swift
Renee Flemming


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> So who is willing to grant me their soul?


I hear Warner Bros are good at it.......................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Capeditiea said:


> Poll: Your favourite 4:33 performance
> 
> Boston Philharmonic.
> AC/DC
> The Beatles
> Taylor Swift
> Renee Flemming


I heard the three stooges and the marx brothers made great performances of 4'33"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I heard the three stooges and the marx brothers made great performances of 4'33"


I prefer the stooges version, Iggy does it so well - all the crazy stares


----------



## Guest

Several UK telephone area codes are close to their maximum capacity, with very limited spare numbers available for allocation to telephone companies. Discuss.


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> Poll: Your favourite 4:33 performance
> 
> Boston Philharmonic.
> AC/DC
> The Beatles
> Taylor Swift
> Renee Flemming


Well, they are ALL the best! So I wish all of them would do cover versions, then it would become 22:35 and become a crossover hit, with me receiving 50% of the profits!


----------



## SixFootScowl

How many threads have you caused to be shut down? Me: 1.


----------



## LezLee

dogen said:


> Several UK telephone area codes are close to their maximum capacity, with very limited spare numbers available for allocation to telephone companies. Discuss.


Many people are now ditching their landlines as they find them an unnecessary expense, so presumably many more numbers will soon be available?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^We could use them to make 4'33" calls


----------



## Room2201974

No one likes the green jello! Prove me wrong!


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^We could use them to make 4'33" calls


My area code is 433!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

We call it Jelly here, jello sounds gross


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> My area code is 433!


Do you live a Cage City?


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do you live a Cage City?


No, that's south of here, you might have heard of it? Mar-a-Lago? Great place to golf if you've not doing anything important!


----------



## Capeditiea

so my copy of 4'33" is 4:32 in duration... i feel the ones who recorded it are mean... or they don't know how to count... 
*suspicious eyes, what goes on in that last second? :O


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> so *my copy of 4'33" is 4:32 in duration*... i feel the ones who recorded it are mean... or they don't know how to count...
> *suspicious eyes, what goes on in that last second? :O


What a rip off. Shabby recording practice. Impatient recording engineer. Should be taken out and summarily shot.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> No, that's south of here, you might have heard of it? Mar-a-Lago? Great place to golf if you've not doing anything important!


Mar-a-Lago, mmmmmm that sounds a lot like an old poster here, maybe your going there on Hp -Hire Purchase


----------



## Ziggabea

Capeditiea said:


> so my copy of 4'33" is 4:32 in duration... i feel the ones who recorded it are mean... or they don't know how to count...
> *suspicious eyes, what goes on in that last second? :O


This is not the way things should be


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wait 4'33" before responding


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wait 4'33" before responding


i would... but still aggrivated that i am missing the last second of this amazing work. *cries dramatically.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Damn, missed it again


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Close enough, a near perfect rendition of 4'33" completed


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Close enough, a near perfect rendition of 4'33" completed


Here too! Not sure if I heard your version or mine. It was sublime!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Here too! Not sure if I heard your version or mine. It was sublime!


Nice to know we should compare them sometime. I call mine the TC 15:38 version


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My version is a longer remix featuring coffee and a cigarette. Great for the dance floor


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My version is a longer remix featuring coffee and a cigarette. Great for the dance floor


Heading out from work here, I'll give yours a listen when I get home over a wine and some pipe Tabaco


----------



## Room2201974

What are your favorite composers to listen to between 4am and 5am?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> i would... but still aggrivated that i am missing the last second of this amazing work. *cries dramatically.


That is the best part of it too.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> No one likes the green jello! Prove me wrong!


Ah, the lime jello is just fine if you gussie it up a little! This link "proves" you wrong . . .


----------



## Capeditiea

... *sits progressively aggressive... 
...i forgot what i was going to put down...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Which concert should I go to in Melbourne (these are actual concerts coming up shortly in my town )
· Cherin Concert
· DefLeppard in Concert
· AndreRieu in Concert
· MariahCarey in Concert
· ShaniaTwain in Concert 
· Or Chew off my Arm and join Def Leppard as the new drummer


----------



## St Matthew

Andre Rieu and Renee Fleming performing 4'33 at a vet center


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

St Matthew said:


> Andre Rieu and Renee Fleming performing 4'33 at a vet center


With Andre dressed as Brahms and Renee as Clara Schumann


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> With Andre dressed as Brahms and Renee as Clara Schumann


This is how you enthrall Clara......with music 26 years into the future!


----------



## Room2201974

If I started a thread on the privatization of British rail, would an argument about arts funding break out?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Which concert should I go to in Melbourne (these are actual concerts coming up shortly in my town )
> · Cherin Concert
> · DefLeppard in Concert
> · AndreRieu in Concert
> · MariahCarey in Concert
> · ShaniaTwain in Concert
> · Or Chew off my Arm and join Def Leppard as the new drummer


Eek! Grizzly fare that, especially (if you'll forgive my personal remark) your arm! If it were me, I'd stay home and listen to Joan Sutherland recordings.


----------



## Roger Knox

Actual MMA match coming up shortly in _my_ town: 

_Erroneus_, Anti-Hero of Ancient Greece
vs.
_Wonnethas_ (1 others), Ancient Visigoth Seer

You MUST SEE this even if you can't . . .


----------



## JeffD

Poll: Is the argumentative nature of many of the threads a good thing or a bad thing?

Good Thing
Bad Thing
It Depends
No it Doesnt
Yes it Does
No, it Doesn't


----------



## JeffD

Poll: Is it possible to have disagreements and constructive dialog without being insulting.

Yes.
No.
Yes, you idiot.
You do realize that "dialog" is spelled "dialogue".
Everyone knows what I meant.
Still it is important to be correct. I am surprised you cannot see that. Or maybe you don't care?


----------



## Norman Gunston

insulting, is that different to outsalting


----------



## Room2201974

Norman Gunston said:


> insulting, is that different to outsalting


Doctors and music teachers everywhere agree: Don't over salt the psaltry! And don't under salary the Solti either!


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> i would... but still aggrivated that i am missing the last second of this amazing work. *cries dramatically.


For someone who was eaten by an allegator isn't this relatively unimportant? Or, was the allegation that you _stole_ the last second of 4'33".


----------



## Roger Knox

Which is the hardier species: 4'33" or cockroach?


----------



## Capeditiea

Roger Knox said:


> For someone who was eaten by an allegator isn't this relatively unimportant? Or, was the allegation that you _stole_ the last second of 4'33".


:O :O i am back in the dimension i was eaten by an alligator... *sigh, now i know why my body is currently gone... and that it is dark


----------



## Norman Gunston

very informative :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! Just heard 4'33" with churchbells in the distance. The best version I ever heard!


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> :O :O i am back in the dimension i was eaten by an alligator... *sigh, now i know why my body is currently gone... and that it is dark


Oh-oh, please, please forgive me I didn't mean to risk putting you in _that_ dimension! How can we help you return?


----------



## Capeditiea

Roger Knox said:


> Oh-oh, please, please forgive me I didn't mean to risk putting you in _that_ dimension! How can we help you return?


summon Cthulhu, cause madness to spread...

or simply dance to 4:33 

either way it should work... but both have a possibility of summoning cthulhu. be careful on your selection. *nods, take this, it may come in handy. *gives a water balloon.


----------



## Granate

Poll: where would you make a recording of a Bruckner symphony?


Florestan's cell
A tanker
Didon & Enée cave of love
Hall of the Grail
Any Abbey in New Jersey


----------



## Norman Gunston

Capeditiea said:


> summon Cthulhu, cause madness to spread...
> 
> or simply dance to 4:33
> 
> either way it should work... but both have a possibility of summoning cthulhu. be careful on your selection. *nods, take this, it may come in handy. *gives a water balloon.


I'm dancing now and playing 4'33" on my harmonica at the same time but my timing is all out....


----------



## Capeditiea

Norman Gunston said:


> I'm dancing now and playing 4'33" on my harmonica at the same time but my timing is all out....


try eating some blueberries and cashews. :3 it may put the timing perfectly.


----------



## Room2201974

Norman Gunston said:


> I'm dancing now and playing 4'33" on my harmonica at the same time but my timing is all out....


Whenever I feel my timing is out when playing 4'33" I always consult the score for the proper time signature!


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> summon Cthulhu, cause madness to spread...
> 
> or simply dance to 4:33
> 
> either way it should work... but both have a possibility of summoning cthulhu. be careful on your selection. *nods, take this, it may come in handy. *gives a water balloon.


This morning at a service my choir did Lord of the Dance which would have lasted 4'33." Later I prayed for supernatural assistance to you and summoned Cthulhu. Then this evening we did a concert with two other choirs, a concert band, and pipe organ which was very loud causing madness to spread. It was based on the London "Last Night at the Proms," and the place was festooned with banners, people were lustily waving flags and singing and laughing and shouting and doing knee-dips, and rather than a water balloon a beachball was being knocked about in the air -- all causing madness to spread. The MC then said the conductor should give him the baton for Auld Lang Syne and people were locking arms, singing along passionately, while the MC rated himself as the Best, just like on TalkClassical. You may think all this was a dream, but no it really happened connecting the world of reality with madness. Today I will continue to dance mindfully or mindlessly to 4:33 and pray for your return -- hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

Proposed elimination of the Netherlands.


----------



## Capeditiea

Your Favourite Works using a turkey baster.


----------



## Capeditiea

Today's Composers: 

Turkey Baster Concerto


----------



## Guest

The Assassination of John Fitzgerald Kennedy Considered as a Downhill Motor Race.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pardoning yourself


----------



## Capeditiea

For Sale

One Goddess. 

Low Maintanance required. Will stay cooped up in their desinated space, will randomly help out when asked. Potty trained. Cleans up after them self. 

Free, with only the cost of a small room or closet and a few blankets.


----------



## LezLee

Capeditiea said:


> Your Favourite Works using a turkey baster.


Soundtrack from 'Grease'


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your Ten Favourite Martian Composers


----------



## Roger Knox

*[B]Dancin' to 4:33[/B]*



Capeditiea said:


> or simply dance to 4:33


No. 1. Dancing with the Black Holes


----------



## Art Rock

dogen said:


> Proposed elimination of the Netherlands.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your Ten Favourite Martian Composers


*Your Ten Favorite Martian Composers*

Sun ("Yo-Yo") Ra
Mars Unit Zappa
Downa Black Hole
Nep Nick-a-Tune
Yntra Venus
Hansolo Zimmer
Gustave Blackholst
Eyemyor Venus
Maurice (Mars) Bjarre
Harmony ("Britney") Spheres


----------



## Room2201974

Now sit back and enjoy our feature presentation for this evening, _Gaslighting On the Potomac_.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The return of the son of make me a sandwich thread. Again, it's ham and cheese please


----------



## Guest

Time to Usurper the Members.


----------



## Room2201974

She wasn't supposed to take the joke literally: 6 months ago I sent the first lady a care package containing a Raquel Welch movie poster, a rock hammer and a hollowed out bible.


----------



## Room2201974

Records you find most often in the used bin: _Johnny Cash Sings Wozzeck_.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The return of the son of make me a sandwich thread. Again, it's ham and cheese please


No Tuna.........................


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

dogen said:


> Proposed elimination of the Netherlands.


Holland - Heinekens, Hookers, & Hookahs!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Pardoning yourself


I've actually been asking people to pardon me all evening after foolishly disregarding the warning that there may actually be a valid reason why the label states "Warning! This Sauce Is Very Hot - Use It At Your Own Risk - This Sauce Is Very Hot" -


----------



## Capeditiea

I don't think i have ever solved the rubik's cube...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Capeditiea said:


> I don't think i have ever solved the rubik's cube...


Use a screwdriver to pry off one of the smaller cubes and then disassemble it. Match the colors up on all sides and reassemble.


----------



## Capeditiea

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Use a screwdriver to pry off one of the smaller cubes and then disassemble it. Match the colors up on all sides and reassemble.


but that is cheating... i am anti-cheating in games unless i have beat them before. *nods,


----------



## Art Rock

Belated introduction from Art Rock.


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> or simply dance to 4:33


No. 2. (Leonard Cohen) "Dance Me to the En_ [_meditate on "*n*" till 4:33 has elapsed_] _d"


----------



## Guest

Rate your Favourite Hierarchy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rate your Hierarchy of chromatic scales.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Do You Hear Mistakes When Listening to 4'33"?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do You Hear Mistakes When Listening to 4'33"?


yes .


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Rate your Hierarchy of chromatic scales.


Aha -- a trick thread! Well, I like the one that starts on E-and-a-half sharp times the square root of minus-1. So there!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Should I buy bad symphony cycles--they are cheap and my ears aren't that good anyway.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Should I buy bad symphony cycles--they are cheap and my ears aren't that good anyway.


Yes but just play with the sounds off


----------



## Capeditiea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Should I buy bad symphony cycles--they are cheap and my ears aren't that good anyway.


you may accidently cause earthquakes... :O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Favourite closed threads thread*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Do you hear mistakes when listening to 4'33"?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The one and only waiting and doing nothing thread.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite mosquito bites thread.
1) tip of your toes
2) legs
3) back


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Why does it hurt when I .............


----------



## Guest

What is your favourite abnormal cheese?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Why does it hurt when I .............


That'll be enough, Frank.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Your favorite mosquito bites thread.
> 1) tip of your toes
> 2) legs
> 3) back


That reminds me of the time we rode our motorcycles up north to a party and slept by a swamp. My sleeping bag was too small so my forehead stuck out and got ripped up by mosquitoes in the night. All the way home (250 miles) my helmet chaffed those mosquito bites.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

How can I tell if the very expensive "air guitar" that I bought on eBay was actually played by Jimi Hendrix?


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

And the very expensive "air drum" set that I bought on eBay that originally belonged to either Carl Palmer of ELP or Bill Buford of Yes is missing the "air gong". Who should I contact? How hung up on this should I get? Even Carl Palmer of ELP or Bill Buford of Yes only banged it once during each performance so it's not like I'm going to use it all the time. Any help would be appreciated. For the amount of money that I spent you would think the berk would include a pair of "air sticks"! They were extra. I paid it. Grudgingly. But I did pay it. Otherwise just exactly how was I supposed to play an "air drum" set?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The answer is blowing in the wind.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> How can I tell if the very expensive "air guitar" that I bought on eBay was actually played by Jimi Hendrix?


The Sustain simple............................ and if you can still smell the smoke


----------



## Room2201974

*MetroGnome* - a new movie starring F. Murray Abraham and Gary Oldham - Synopsis - After killing Mozart, Antonio Salieri takes in a new student, Ludwig van Beethoven! Insanely jealous by the young maestro's compositional gifts, Salieri tinkers with the spring in Beethoven's metronome rendering it unable to hold the correct tempo for the _Hammerklavier_! James Corden as Karl van Beethoven doing Carriage Karaoke _Fidelio_ is a show stopper! Running time 98 min. From *Metro* Goldwyn Mayer.


----------



## SixFootScowl

What is your favorite way to be bored for 4 minutes and 33 seconds?


----------



## St Matthew

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Favourite closed threads thread*


.....and the thread was closed and deleted straight after the OP by the....


----------



## Dim7

The least annoying obscure musician


----------



## Guest

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> And the very expensive "air drum" set that I bought on eBay that originally belonged to either Carl Palmer of ELP or Bill Buford of Yes is missing the "air gong". Who should I contact? How hung up on this should I get? Even Carl Palmer of ELP or Bill Buford of Yes only banged it once during each performance so it's not like I'm going to use it all the time. Any help would be appreciated. For the amount of money that I spent you would think the berk would include a pair of "air sticks"! They were extra. I paid it. Grudgingly. But I did pay it. Otherwise just exactly how was I supposed to play an "air drum" set?


Bill Buford? .


----------



## Roger Knox

Music to steam broccoli by


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Music to steam broccoli by


You can stream Broccoli by Rocket Surgeons on spotify


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> Actual MMA match coming up shortly in _my_ town:
> _Erroneus_, Anti-Hero of Ancient Greece vs. _Wonnethas_ (1 others), Ancient Visigoth Seer


The match was cancelled. _Wonnuthas_ complained his name was misspelled and returned to his oracle cave for several hundred years. _Erroneus_ is suing the promoters for several hundred thousand in bitcoin as compensation plus one dollar for hurt feelings. The City of Athens has collected several hundred gold coins which it refuses to refund. Knowledgeable observers claim these actions are mere preliminaries, towards announcements by all parties of their opening negotiating positions.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rad symphony bicycles


----------



## Room2201974

Rad Sym Symphony cycles:

https://www.bikez.com/motorcycles/sym_symphony_st_200_2017.php


----------



## Norman Gunston

Playing Bach-wards at the piano


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dim7 said:


> The least annoying obscure musician


the one playing 4'33"


----------



## Roger Knox

*More Favourite Martian Composers*

Mars Starwarsky
Giuseppe Greenperson
Rosalind Marschallin
Ares "Super" Nova
Aylienna Tack
MarsAlice in Wyntonland
Aster 'Rhoid Monster
Bruno Mars Walter
John "Red" Bull
Marschnerino Cherry


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Seriously, does anyone here actually know the way to San Jose?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think Mozart is a famous Composer. What do you think?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I think Mozart is a famous Composer. What do you think?


Do you know of any more, had not heard of him I'll have to check him out


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I think Mozart is a famous Composer. What do you think?


Nope, that name is misspelled, he's a famous American playwright!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do you know of any more, had not heard of him I'll have to check him out


You can check him out but you'll have to bring him back.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I think Mozart is a famous Composer. What do you think?


"Madonna" famous or "Cher" famous"?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rate your neighbors party tent


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Best Opera Singer Surgery


----------



## Norman Gunston

TV repairs that killed your TV


----------



## David OByrne

Top Ten places my posts live on:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite Dimension


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your favourite Dimension


I've got to go with the Fifth myself. It's filled with time and wine, red yellow honey, sassafras and moonshine. So it's a no brainer!


----------



## Roger Knox

A Vision: 4'33" enacted by a robot on an unprepared fortepiano


----------



## SixFootScowl

Do you make mistakes when listening?

Yeah, like the other day I was listening and tried to tie my shoes. When I got up I fell and bumped my head because I had accidentally tied them together. Listening can be hazardous to your health!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you prepared for the next earthquake? 
I've got some bells and shakers in my pocket...


----------



## Guest

Your Favourite Duplicate Posts


----------



## Room2201974

St Matthew said:


> The best and most recommended ways to catch a fried tuna


I think on most nights Hot Tuna was fried. So there you go!


----------



## Guest

Whining About Groups


----------



## Guest

Whine Classical


----------



## Guest

Current Whining Vol V


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Better to just delete it myself and save Taggart the trouble. I doubt he'll thank me for the effort.


----------



## Capeditiea

:O shitake mushrooms, i have fallen so far behind after *counts, 5 or 6 days of being gone. :O


----------



## Room2201974

Capeditiea said:


> :O shitake mushrooms, i have fallen so far behind after *counts, 5 or 6 days of being gone. :O


Good to have you back Cappy. You've been missed!


----------



## St Matthew

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Better to just delete it myself and save Taggart the trouble. I doubt he'll thank me for the effort.


Now that's the spirit! STI for sure!


----------



## Norman Gunston

Ghost in the machine mod squad


----------



## Ivan Smith

Serious man caught in comedy store, says he hated it. Serious man found dead several hours later, cause of death thought to be seriousness


----------



## Norman Gunston

Call the mod squad


----------



## Capeditiea

Poll Favourite Anime Openings

Elfen Lied
Seikon no Qwaser Season 1
Seikon no Qwaser Season 2
Vampire Hunter D
Boku no Pico
Clannad 
Clannad After Story
Your Fall in April
Nodame Cantibile
South Park
The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Angel Beats
Chaos;Head
Serial Experiments Lain
Steins;Gate
My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic


---edited to add one


----------



## Norman Gunston

Nice list
Add Team America


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Is Norman Gunston a genius?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite unheard symphonies


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is Norman Gunston a genius?


Why is Norman Gunston allowed to be the subject matter of a post written by one forum member and not the other forum member?

How is it that one member gets to write a post about Norman Gunston and yet when a different poster writes a post about Norman Gunster it gets deleted almost as quickly as the poster is typing it?

Answers requested forthwith s'il vous plait!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Why is Norman Gunston allowed to be the subject matter of a post written by one forum member and not the other forum member?
> 
> How is it that one member gets to write a post about Norman Gunston and yet when a different poster writes a post about Norman Gunster it gets deleted almost as quickly as the poster is typing it?
> 
> Answers requested forthwith s'il vous plait!


Lets do a Poll on it


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Lets do a Poll on it


Honestly if you created a thread entitled "Eddie told Norman Gunston that I'm dating Shazza the Bogan Hunter and Norman actually believed him" and then created a second thread entitled "So what if bloody Adolf Hitler loved Wagner - he more than made up for it by writing 4'33"" - the Norman Gunston thread wouldn't last five seconds before Tags tore it down while the Hitler/Wagner/ 4'33" thread would be on page 685 and counting with no signs of slowing down.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Honestly if you created a thread entitled "Eddie told Norman Gunston that I'm dating Shazza the Bogan Hunter and Norman actually believed him" and then created a second thread entitled "So what if bloody Adolf Hitler loved Wagner - he more than made up for it by writing 4'33"" - the Norman Gunston thread wouldn't last five seconds before Tags tore it down while the Hitler/Wagner/ 4'33" thread would be on page 685 and counting with no signs of slowing down.


Well how about your favourite Norman Gunston Interview Poll?


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is Norman Gunston a genius?


If you define a "genius" as someone who actually believed Eddie when he told him that I'm dating Shazza the Bogan Hunter then yes, Norman Gunston is a genius.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Well how about your favourite Norman Gunston Interview Poll?


Frank Zappa hands down - that was hilarious!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Frank Zappa hands down - that was hilarious!


Agreed, Although I do like the Keith Moon and Paul McCartney one (fruit shop:lol


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

It's kind of funny but I just realized that we're prattling about on here like we own the joint and it's some sort of private Australians-only chat room we've set up and we've been carrying on as if everything is cool and somehow magically no one but us will ever see these posts and it will actually not be torn down as soon as some mod finishes his tea and starts "modding"...

Me? I don't care as tonight's my last night and then I'm gone for good but Eddie what forum are you going to join after they toss you off of this one for larking about?


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Agreed, Although I do like the Keith Moon and Paul McCartney one (fruit shop:lol


Also agreed as I too do like the Keith Moon and Paul McCartney one (fruit shop:lol

Norman Gunston is a decent chap as far as decent chaps go but I resent the preferential treatment that he receives just because of who he is and really just who does Norman Gunston think he is?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> It's kind of funny but I just realized that we're prattling about on here like we own the joint and it's some sort of private Australians-only chat room we've set up and we've been carrying on as if everything is cool and somehow no one but us will ever see if and it will actually not be torn down as soon as some mod finishes his tea and starts "modding"...
> 
> Me? I don't care as tonight's my last night and then I'm gone for good but Eddie what forum are you going to join after they toss you off of this one for larking about?


Your definitely a newbie, this is normal on TC but will PM you for a more Z type site

Oh, I'll just add some context here :lol:


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your definitely a newbie, this is normal on TC but will PM you for a more Z type site
> 
> Oh, I'll just add some context here :lol:


Excellent suggestion, old boy, as shall I - :lol:


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

It's not our fault if you accidentally lock two Australians into a thread without a way out and without supervision and they then proceeded to trash the place. 

Mods if you must bring the very wrath of God himself down upon us let me be the one to take the hit. It's not that I'm noble and selfless it's just that I'll no longer be appearing on the forum as I shall be researching my book in America and so I won't even notice that you're bringing the very wrath of God himself upon me.

If a forum member arrives before the mods - clean up this mess and try to tidy up a bit - and try not to disturb us as we're sleeping - it was a long night...

And now they're calling my flight - "Sydney to Los Angeles" will now be departing... So long, lads (and lasses et al) - Eddie is now your sole source for all things Australian which is really too sad for words as I told you more about bogans, hoons, and housos in two weeks than Eddie did in 20 years here...

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## St Matthew

You just won the thread, THAT is what you truly call an idea for a stupid thread :lol:


----------



## laurie

Capeditiea said:


> Poll Favourite Anime Openings
> 
> Elfen Lied
> Seikon no Qwaser Season 1
> Seikon no Qwaser Season 2
> Vampire Hunter D
> Boku no Pico
> Clannad
> Clannad After Story
> Your Fall in April
> Nodame Cantibile
> South Park
> The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
> Angel Beats
> Chaos;Head
> Serial Experiments Lain
> Steins;Gate
> My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic
> 
> ---edited to add one


Are we voting?

My Little Pony ..... duh!


----------



## Capeditiea

laurie said:


> Are we voting?
> 
> My Little Pony ..... duh!


*nods, i have to agree... (it was the one i added too... :O i was lucky that i only chose 15 before and as soon as i clicked it i was all like o yeah... MLP:FiM thusly it made an appearance.)


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Capeditiea said:


> *nods, i have to agree... (it was the one i added too... :O i was lucky that i only chose 15 before and as soon as i clicked it i was all like o yeah... MLP:FiM thusly it made an appearance.)


Good to see you back posting in rare form, Cappy! Best of luck to you and I wish you and your music only the very best - do hope the angels will deliver a decent piano to you although some union angels will only deliver the piano to your front door - if you want them to deliver it into your flat you'll have to slip them a little something extra... prats...

Write freely and fearlessly and don't give up your dreams and hopes for the revolution!

"Usurperer" onwards!


----------



## St Matthew

Is this a hypothetical question?


----------



## Norman Gunston

Just like what Genre is 4'33", Glam rock.............?


----------



## Room2201974

Norman Gunston said:


> Just like what Genre is 4'33", Glam rock.............?


I think it's best classified as Psilocybin Folk!


----------



## James Mann

Avoid posting on the internet


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Avoid using any electronic device


----------



## David OByrne

Avoid breathing 24/7, it's self-improvement for humans


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got any worms? Trying to help the blackbird in the garden.


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Got any worms? Trying to help the blackbird in the garden.


do earworms count?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

David OByrne said:


> Avoid breathing 24/7, it's self-improvement for humans


and reduce carbon Emissions


----------



## Prat

Increase carbon emissions and get it over with


----------



## Guest

The battery in my dup detector has burned out.


----------



## Prat

dogen said:


> The battery in my dup detector has burned out.


Matter of taste :angel:


----------



## Guest

Prat said:


> Matter of taste :angel:


Good point is this.


----------



## Prat

dogen said:


> Good point is this.


Thank you also .


----------



## Room2201974

dogen said:


> The battery in my dup detector has burned out.


 "Clone me, Doctor Memory!"


----------



## joen_cph

How can I become illiterate again, but without moving to another country?


----------



## Capeditiea

joen_cph said:


> How can I become illiterate again, but without moving to another country?


 *grabs a mallet. you ready?


----------



## Room2201974

Which books are currently being read to you?


----------



## Prat

The highway Act


----------



## RogerExcellent

Hello Hello Hello what you been doing?


----------



## Capeditiea

Your Favourite Music to listen to while your experiencing TMD (Selection Series)


----------



## Prat

your favourite thing to do while listening to 4'33"


----------



## Guest

Room2201974 said:


> Which books are currently being read to you?


Hard Times, sad but that what happens with being poor


----------



## Prat

how much will you pay Me for my mint copy of 4'33"


----------



## Room2201974

The World Cup Threat


----------



## Prat

The ball is flat theory


----------



## joen_cph

Definitely not 4:33, but 5:11
- why Cage got it wrong.


----------



## Art Rock

Predict yesterday's results in the FIFA world cup.


----------



## Art Rock

Is the 4-3-3 system in football inspired by Cage?


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> Is the 4-3-3 system in football inspired by Cage?


Our local team use that system. When they have the ball, they do nothing with it.


----------



## Roger Knox

It's a gas, really enjoy the wide spectrum of humour, but the time has come to take my leave from Ideas for Stupid Threads. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Guest

Roger Knox said:


> It's a gas, really enjoy the wide spectrum of humour, but the time has come to take my leave from Ideas for Stupid Threads. Thanks everyone!


Oh no you don't...


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> It's a gas, really enjoy the wide spectrum of humour, but the time has come to take my leave from Ideas for Stupid Threads. Thanks everyone!


Nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Prat

well looks like its just us Pratts


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I made a new composition inspired by John Cage. It's called 7-11. The performer and audience walk into a 7/11 shop and stay there for 7 hours and 11 minutes. Anything can happen! At the premiere I actually left with a bunch of people I met who wanted to see a footballgame down at the pub.


----------



## Prat

But do they get paid the award rates............... or need a work permit to perform this


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I didn't think about that...Man, the musicbusiness is strange. I want my money as composer!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I didn't think about that...Man, the musicbusiness is strange. I want my money as composer!


Do like Chuck Berry use a gun and demand csh before you play


----------



## Guest

*Poll*

Merchant vs Conqueror vs Prophet


----------



## Prat

what about the ones that think they are all three


----------



## Guest

Prat said:


> what about the ones that think they are all three


The most perturbing.


----------



## Prat

dogen said:


> The most perturbing.


complex motion of a massive body


----------



## Guest

Who are you calling fat?


----------



## Prat

Three into one has gotta be big (or great)


----------



## Capeditiea

i am two of them... (probably)


----------



## SixFootScowl

*The Things You Can't Talk About On TalkClassical Thread!*

HOW IT WORKS:
You don't actually post anything but post that you have a story about (give a very general, non-incriminating topic statement) and others who are interested PM you for the story. The reasons we don't post these stories are manifold, such as "the statute of limitations has not run out yet," "I don't want the other party to find me and get revenge," "it is too embarrassing to state it publicly," "it is against the rules (anyone's rules, not just TC)," etc.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Does Genesis from the Bible compare with having Supper Ready for the Pope


----------



## Art Rock

Disney and the concert hall.


----------



## Room2201974

(*Spoken in a classic over-modulated TV announcer's voice - with a twang*)

"And now ladies and gentlemen, it's time to play the Southland's favorite game show - _Concentration Camps_!"


----------



## Dim7

Moderational Psychedelia


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Awesome! Didn't blink once  Always thought that song is kind of hardcore satire...Is the stupid thread idea to look at the moon forever?


----------



## Room2201974

Neoclassical Psychedelia


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Psychedelic polka


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Psychedelic polka


Mojo Nixon & Skid Roper...it's the polka polka!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Should there be quota for the number female alcoholics to male alcoholics?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Should there be quota for the number of Orangutans in Politics


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Game: A World Cup of Avant guard Music vs Whig Music (Groups A to Z)


----------



## SixFootScowl

What does BS stand for?


----------



## Prat

Bad Soprano


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Should there be quota for the number of Orangutans in Politics


Orangutans should only hold public office on merit. That is why they are an endangered species.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Minus three word story.*

Will post a 200 page book and we will take it apart three words at a time. The only requirement is that every time you remove three words it must still make sense. The object will be to totally change the story, and then finally kill it when the last words are removed.


----------



## Guest

Regrets you regret regretting.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What threw you into opera?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What threw you into opera?


A motorcycle wreck by the open stage door of an opera house. I hit a cement block and the bike threw me through the doorway. I knocked down the soprano and she screamed. It sounded so good I stayed to hear more. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> A motorcycle wreck by the open stage door of an opera house. I hit a cement block and the bike threw me through the doorway. I knocked down the soprano and she screamed. It sounded so good I stayed to hear more. :lol:


What was the Opera singers name I dare to ask.......... and was the Bike an Ariel by any chance
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ariel_Motorcycles


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What was the Opera singers name I dare to ask.......... and was the Bike an Ariel by any chance
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ariel_Motorcycles


I am afraid it was more like one of these:









I actually had one like that and did get thrown over the handlebars by hitting a hole in a farm field I was cruising through at full throttle. As for opera singers, well I might have landed on a chipmunk.


----------



## Capeditiea

Should I Buy a 12 year old?


----------



## Prat

I'll give you 12 cows and a cowboy


----------



## Room2201974

Poll: Your favorite blonde haired, blue eyed fascist spokesperson!


----------



## Guest

four word story


----------



## JeffD

Poll: Do you think intellectual bullies are recovering from childhood trauma from physical bullies?

1. Yes. They are obviously compensating for some childhood humiliation.

2. No. Bullies are bullies, and do their thing where ever they can. They probably beat up some poor kid and liked the feeling.

3. There are no intellectual bullies, just those who know what they are talking about and those who should do some homework before asking a question.

4. There are no intellectual bullies. Just students with insufficient humility. To gain knowledge you have to admit your ignorance. To understand you have to stand under.

Choose one and explain your answers. But not to me.


----------



## Dim7

Stupid thread ideas you can't read without tears coming to your eyes.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Someone from the USA saying they are from downunder.................


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Someone from the USA saying they are from downunder.................


 ey mate. i'm from the down under.


----------



## Prat

down Mexico way


----------



## Guest

Having a username incorporating "roger."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger and out....


----------



## Guest

Poll
Your Favourite Character in the Beano.


----------



## Capeditiea

So i was in the shower and had a great stupid poll idea... but since then... it hasn't returned to me...


----------



## St Matthew

Five-handed piano music for three people (plus twelve page turners)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Does Roger Moore count?


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Does Roger Moore count?


Yes! They say he could also multiply and divide too.


----------



## Guest

Roger Mellie .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Yes! They say he could also multiply and divide too.


That would be too good for a Sir Roger, a Count as well


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite location to listen to 4'33"


----------



## Room2201974

Technically, isn't Superman an illegal alien?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Better call Batman and his side kick Rocketman


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What do you think about the empty Book about Genesis, minus Peter Gabriel?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Do you practice taking medication, or anything like it?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

so i post hole with my concrete post music on the camping trail


----------



## Dim7

For mods: Favorite member to moderate?


----------



## Room2201974

Room2201974 said:


> Technically, isn't Superman an illegal alien?


I'm thinking that the only way to stop these illegal atmosphere crossings is....THE SPACE FORCE!


----------



## Room2201974

Why did some electrocuted people think conductors were over rated?


----------



## Room2201974

Music that moves you to beers!


----------



## Guest

*Poll*

Your favourite posters named roger (Round 3: The Netherlands)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> Music that moves you to beers!


Heavy metal! Cheers tomorrow


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do you use a horn pick?


----------



## Guest

Goats and the Concert Hall


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A nice touch to a pop song! Got goats


----------



## Norman Gunston

Room2201974 said:


> Music that moves you to beers!


Anything with a Lagerphone


----------



## Pat Fairlea

dogen said:


> Goats and the Concert Hall


Luigi Nanny and the Darmstadt Ensemble, milking 12-tone to cheesy effect?


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

dogen said:


> *Poll*
> 
> Your favourite posters named roger (Round 3: The Netherlands)


Sorry... but we have no Woger…


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How many beers will you drink tonight?


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

dogen said:


> Goats and the Concert Hall


This would _not_ be a stupid thread. I find this to be an _extremely_ important and relevant topic.

For example, did _you_ know that Bach once wrote a concerto - orchestra with solo goat? It's a lovely piece that has been sadly neglected by modern orchestras. Some say it's because of the difficulty in finding goats capable of making the period-correct Baroque goat sound. Apparently, modern goats just don't sound the same.


----------



## Guest

Proposed elimination of goats


----------



## Room2201974

Will the proposed tariffs on imported gemshorns effect transit revenues of BNR?????


----------



## Room2201974

Are the French Brest obsessed?


----------



## Room2201974

WHAM!!!!!!! There goes 756!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Maybe we should have employed that as our weaponed in the world Cup, our players could have been wearing fake ****, I'm sure we would have won then :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

When did you stop loving the classical music?


----------



## Dim7

My bottom five artists/bands today are...


----------



## Room2201974

Perversity in the Concert Hall!


----------



## James Mann

The "I Don't Like Renee Fleming" Crucifixion Regime


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Unusual uses for a Baton


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Unusual uses for a Baton


we have a winner.


----------



## Capeditiea

Your favourite Capeditiea Personality (selection game)


----------



## Guest

That could take a while.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Your Favourite Renee, Russo for me


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Why do some people think that conductors need de-rating?

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/de-rating-53255/


----------



## Room2201974

Long winded wind ensembles you can hyperventilate to.


----------



## JeffD

Poll:

Are we more intelligent for liking classical music?

1 - yes
2 - of course
3 - definitely
4 - and prettier too


----------



## JeffD

What is the music that best matches the pace at which you smoke your pipe?


----------



## JeffD

Is it absolutely necessary to wear a bowler when listening to classical music?


----------



## laurie

JeffD said:


> Is it absolutely necessary to wear a bowler when listening to classical music?


Only when wearing your monocle! :tiphat:


----------



## Room2201974

JeffD said:


> Is it absolutely necessary to wear a bowler when listening to classical music?


John Steed votes yes!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

With red Braces on


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

When do you clap for 4'33", if it runs over time- how long should you wait?


----------



## Guest

"Classical Music" came to an end about five minutes ago


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

shirime said:


> "Classical Music" came to and end about five minutes ago


Is it 1819 ?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is it 1819 ?


Yes .


----------



## Capeditiea

Your Favourite Historically Haunted Place


----------



## JeffD

Is it true that classical music never existed?


----------



## JeffD

List your favorite uses for the pinky finger that don't involve social status.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

JeffD said:


> List your favorite uses for the pinky finger that don't involve social status.


For the right hand, that's rasquado, for the left legato. Nothing to do with social status, only guitar playing


----------



## Phil loves classical

The sudden disappearance of Pugg, and mysterious appearances of Renee avatars.

Really, I didn't get the memo. Could someone fill me in?


----------



## arpeggio

What are your nine favorite Beethoven symphonies?


----------



## Room2201974

Favorite 21st century decets!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Phil loves classical said:


> The sudden disappearance of Pugg, and mysterious appearances of Renee avatars.
> 
> Really, I didn't get the memo. Could someone fill me in?


Ask Roger


----------



## Room2201974

The Lump Of Coal, Sphincter, Diamond Thread

No scopecreep 
No asides
No one liners 
AND NO HUMOR ALLOWED - EVER!

Come with your tears, leave with more!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A Game of Sonatas for Volvo's and Hyundai's (Round 88)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Latest Escorts bad bad bad


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Sudden Disappearance of ....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tonality is Tonal


----------



## Guest

Three diphthong story.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ow ay oo?
I'm fine!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ask Roger


In this matter, first of all, we are not certain as to the identity of the "Roger" to whom you refer; nevertheless we wish to inform you that the most likely intended recipient of your terse directive has departed from Ideas for Stupid Threads for parts unknown. We do know he is safe and well, and has even left trace evidence of having accessed the Stupid Threads address for unstated reasons. This is all we can offer, remaining

Yours in trust,
Phineas Dodge, ABD, ABC
Major-Domo and Decision-Maker
Bork, Doog, & Whosoever
Trustees-at-Large
Somewhere, La Terre


----------



## LezLee

Was it Roger the cabin boy?


----------



## Room2201974

The most likely intended recipient of your terse directives thread!


----------



## Dim7

*Composers different from Stockhausen?*

Are there any?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Posers indifferent to your life?


----------



## Dim7

Is Classical Your Favorite Genre to See Die?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Black metal or vanilla?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How high can you think? Don't be modest


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kerb and Gutter what the matter


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What is your favourite Atonal tone and is it natural ?


----------



## Dim7

Pieces where people clap in the end, mistakenly thinking it was any good


----------



## Art Rock

Please identify this song. Unfortunately I remember only the first note.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dim7 said:


> Pieces where people clap in the end, mistakenly thinking it was any good


or on 1 and 3...


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What is your favourite Atonal tone and is it natural ?


If all of my favorite Atonal tones are naturals, then they would be tonal, naturally!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The guitar is a bad instrument...


----------



## Scopitone

Your Top Five Harmonica Concertos


----------



## Room2201974

Scopitone said:


> Your Top Five Harmonica Concertos


Spivakovsky
Villa Lobos
Tcherepnin
Levy
Vaugh Williams (it's a romance but it's close enough)


----------



## Room2201974

Do you practice mendacity, or anything like it?


----------



## Scopitone

You can't practice mendacity, but you can smell it - especially in Big Daddy's parlour.


----------



## Room2201974

I've been recorded: That's me, 4th chair triangle on the CD - _Winter Wonderland: The Antarctic Symphony Orchestra Plays Holiday Favorites_!


----------



## Norman Gunston

I played Harmonic on the torture never stops, beat that at 3:30, my Aussie heart was bleeding


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did you learn a new word today? Mine is wheelbarrow, thanx to translate.google! I just screwed one together


----------



## Roger Knox

which is more imported the furniture music or the wallpaper music


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> which is more imported the furniture music or the wallpaper music


Neither after tarrifs!


----------



## Norman Gunston

Roger Knox said:


> which is more imported the furniture music or the wallpaper music


I like my music flatpacked and preglued


----------



## arpeggio

Let's have another contest to see who was the greatest symphonist: Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven or Brahms.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite Pirate Polka composed for Bagpipes and parrot


----------



## Room2201974

A Game of Sonatas for Violin and Sackbut (round five)


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Neither after tarrifs!


U.s. tariffs on the Canadian steel music, Canadian tariffs on the bourbon whiskey music, a tarriffic time for steel guitar players!


----------



## Room2201974

A list of all left-handed throwing second baseman in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> A list of all left-handed throwing second baseman in the Hall of Fame.


... who played the banjo upside down.


----------



## Roger Knox

arpeggio said:


> Let's have another contest to see who was the greatest symphonist: Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven or Brahms.


... oh no you don't ...


----------



## Guest

Who is your middle favourite of The Big Three?


----------



## Roger Knox

dogen said:


> Who is your middle favourite of The Big Three?


Moth-oven .


----------



## Roger Knox

Which one of the Five Eyes plays rhythm guitar?


----------



## Guest

Who was the best drummer in the Beatles?


----------



## Roger Knox

dogen said:


> Who was the best drummer in the Beatles?


i will answer if you've googled the Five Eyes


----------



## Roger Knox

dogen said:


> Who was the best drummer in the Beatles?


Oh, all right, it was the one who kept the Best Peat!:tiphat:


----------



## Room2201974

dogen said:


> Who is your middle favourite of The Big Three?


Well, by age, that would be Gary Player!


----------



## Dim7

Denied access to other members' accounts?


----------



## Norman Gunston

Dim7 said:


> Denied access to other member's accounts?


Just call your local friendly hacker at Trusty Computer Hackers R Us, TC-HRUS for short


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Which one of the Five Eyes plays rhythm guitar?


This is just a guess, but I'm going to go with New Zealand for my final answer!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Save the quagga!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Save the quagga!


Don't forget the Quokka

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quokka


----------



## Room2201974

Doesn't "punisable by fine" mean that it's legal for rich people?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Trees are natural

(I'm expecting a big response to this one)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Atonal Soccer the game for the Modern Footballer


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

It's usa, not the Canadians.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tonality is infinite, well at least on TC its is


----------



## Guest

Can we finally stop with the relentless, pointless disagreeing with me?


----------



## Dim7

Can we finally stop with the relentless, pointless listening to classical music?


----------



## Dim7

Three word PhD dissertation


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> This is just a guess, but I'm going to go with New Zealand for my final answer!


Something In The Water?


----------



## Roger Knox

dim7 said:


> three word phd dissertation


A B D

or (with the 15-character minimum in effect) Ayyye Beeee Deeee


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Trees are natural
> 
> (I'm expecting a big response to this one)


 But sharper than the flat earth


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Something In The Water?


Yeah, I'm thinking Australia is better on percussion.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_Eyes


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> Can we finally stop with the relentless, pointless listening to classical music?


No question whatsoever -- that sort of thing ought to be brought to a complete and utter halt, to be replaced forthwith by meandering, meaningful listening to jackhammers.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking Australia is better on percussion.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_Eyes


Given that country's long-standing excellence in aquatics, the water gong should be a natural Aussie specialty


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Given that country's long-standing excellence in aquatics, the water gong should be a natural Aussie specialty


I hear they're good at the water bong too!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Babies discussing the most famous composers.
Ba-boo-bach


----------



## laurie

Room2201974 said:


> I hear they're good at the water bong too!


Is that like a didgeridoo?


----------



## Larkenfield

Dim7 said:


> Three word PhD dissertation


"Piled higher, Deeper."


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Babies discussing the most famous composers.
> Ba-boo-bach


When my son was an infant I swore he said, "goo goo g'joob!"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> When my son was an infant I swore he said, "goo goo g'joob!"


A romantic or Avant-garde composer there?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Minimalism is better than Romanticism

The Romans are old hat anyway..................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Jesus Composes Music?? Face Reaveal!!! and BIG ANNOUNCEMENTS [NOT CLICKBAIT]


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Works from Computer Composers (Round 360)


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> I hear they're good at the water bong too!


Meanwhile, The Five Eyes are having a spat between the American lead singer and the Canadian bassist over whose royalties are the lesser. The British lead guitarist is working on her solo . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> It's usa, not the Canadians.


The two countries could Yuja bit of mellow piano music right now.


----------



## Roger Knox

*Best-Flavored Composers* introduces _*Sparkling Music*_™ line - should we be livid or splenetic*?

* Kjell, "splenetic" is a new word I'm learning - rarely used in Upper Canada


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> It's usa, not the Canadians.





Roger Knox said:


> The two countries could Yuja bit of mellow piano music right now.


Never let the temper tantrum of a 10 year old come between friends.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How often do you spill alcohol free beer on your Napalm Death t-shirt?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Atonal Soccer the game for the Modern Footballer


Atonal Football would be the fulfillment of the link's premise, that tonality is unnatural. We'll make short work of this however; consider the current World Cup round. Eight teams are left, too few to assign a tone to each team, so four tones must be omitted leaving just enough (eight) to form a natural selection of natural scales! So tonality is natural, right? Next suggested topic: the Modern Footballer's Rhythm: Additive or Divisive.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Norwegian style electroshock Soccer!


----------



## Art Rock

Do you recklessly elevate one computer above all others?


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> Do you recklessly elevate one computer above all others?


Yes, the obsolete one on the top shelf!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The Romans are old hat anyway..................


And sporting much-worn old hats leads to Bad Romans(es)


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Norwegian style electroshock Soccer!


I see now - the Modern Footballer's Rhythm is Convulsive!


----------



## Roger Knox

which kind is the approximately even music


----------



## Dim7

*What do you say to strangers who presumably have no strong opinion on classical music?*

Say you encounter a complete stranger on the street or anywhere else and you have no reason to assume that this person has a particularly strong opinion on classical music. They aren't just coming from an opera house, they aren't wearing a Bruckner shirt, they aren't humming Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - nor are they participating in a "Ban Violins" rally either for that matter. Statistically speaking they have most likely heard some of the more famous pieces or rather just the famous parts of them, they might like some of them, dislike some of them - you don't really know. What would you say to this person?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Excuse me, what time is it?


----------



## Room2201974

Dim7 said:


> *What do you say to strangers who presumably have no strong opinion on classical music?*
> 
> Say you encounter a complete stranger on the street or anywhere else and you have no reason to assume that this person has a particularly strong opinion on classical music. They aren't just coming from an opera house, they aren't wearing a Bruckner shirt, they aren't humming Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - nor are they participating in a "Ban Violins" rally either for that matter. Statistically speaking they have most likely heard some of the more famous pieces or rather just the famous parts of them, they might like some of them, dislike some of them - you don't really know. What would you say to this person?


Well of course I'd set my metronome for 60 bpm and play them my version of 4'33" on guitar. It's the only way to deal with those types of people!


----------



## Room2201974

Your top ten Impressionistic fugues.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite Polka Opera


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tonality is natural


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

10 Rutles singles

_All You Need Is Cash_ 
Rutles For Sale
Communist Cooking
24 Hours In Tunbridge Wells 
Say Sorry Again
Gibberish
Goodafternoon ("L'Amour Perdu Cha-Cha-Cha")
Closedown ("The Song O'The Continuity Announcers)
I Give Myself To You
"Song O'The Insurance Salesmen


----------



## Norman Gunston

The should I change my name to Roger thread


----------



## JeffD

Why everyone should feel the same way I do about oreos. A poll.

1. Most people haven't the education to appreciate a quality cookie.

2. Most people are wrong and have to be corrected.

3. The exceptional nature of oreos is self evident to all but the addled. We need to convince the addled.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Dim7 said:


> *What do you say to strangers who presumably have no strong opinion on classical music?*
> 
> Say you encounter a complete stranger on the street or anywhere else and you have no reason to assume that this person has a particularly strong opinion on classical music. They aren't just coming from an opera house, they aren't wearing a Bruckner shirt, they aren't humming Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - nor are they participating in a "Ban Violins" rally either for that matter. Statistically speaking they have most likely heard some of the more famous pieces or rather just the famous parts of them, they might like some of them, dislike some of them - you don't really know. What would you say to this person?


I would automatically ask them to show me their best twerk.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Your favorite mod thread


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What are the 500 best Carl Czerny studies?


----------



## Merl

Phil loves classical said:


> I would automatically ask them to show me their best twerk.


With the sound down I thought I was on Pornhub. I mean.....errrr......I can imagine that's what Pornhub is like (according to miscellaneous reports).


----------



## Room2201974

Sore Studies For Guitar


----------



## Roger Knox

Norman Gunston said:


> The should I change my name to Roger thread


I don't know what good changing your name to Roger would do. But it's a good idea for a stupid thread. There are altogether too many Rogers about . . . I share a name with Roger Knox the Australian aboriginal country-and-western star, and he gets a lot more attention that I do!


----------



## Roger Knox

JeffD said:


> 1. Most people haven't the education to appreciate a quality cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly need GFU -- General Foods University
Click to expand...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What are the 500 best Carl Czerny studies?


The ones you didn't have to practise.


----------



## Dim7

Which of these two obscure pieces is even more irrelevant and why (Game)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> I don't know what good changing your name to Roger would do. But it's a good idea for a stupid thread. There are altogether too many Rogers about . . . I share a name with Roger Knox the Australian aboriginal country-and-western star, and he gets a lot more attention that I do!


You should change your name. How about Roger Knox-Wood


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You should change your name. How about Roger Knox-Wood


Possible, but who will answer?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> Possible, but who will answer?


Roger Who, from the Who


----------



## St Matthew

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Roger Who, from the Who


That'll be it right now sir, enough of your jolly rogering, we have fish to catch!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger that, Roger Willco, Roger and out!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Roger that, Roger Willco, Roger and out!


Thank you everyone for inspiring more names:

Roger Knoxon-Wood
Roger Doll-Tree
Long John Roger Ball-Drea (of the dreaded pirate Dreas)
Roger Will-Caughe (pronounced "Coe" if you're in the know)

But I refuse to be a verb!


----------



## Roger Knox

4'33" -- noun or verb?


----------



## Room2201974

If I apply a purely Schickelean analysis, then if I'm au naturale, I must be tonal. End of that thread!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Autsch, nicht diese Töne...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> 4'33" -- noun or verb?


Pronoun for Roger


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> If I apply a purely Schickelean analysis, then if I'm au naturale, I must be tonal. End of that thread!


I'll have Worcestershire sauce with mine


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wagner vs Cage Thread


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What has not happened in your life mods?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Poll: Whose posts cause more dissonance in Area 51: Capedetia's or the Mod's


----------



## Ivan Smith

Its a Modern World


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Pronoun for Roger


Pro- or anti-noun but nevermore a verb, especially with pirates about. Actually I think John Cage was more the verbal type, remembering the time I heard him explain his piece for multiple cacti and microphones to be premiered. Each cactus was miked and slowly performers plucked various thistles and that was the piece. But he talked good.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> If I apply a purely Schickelean analysis, then if I'm au naturale, I must be tonal. End of that thread!


I learned Schenkerian analysis at university, but Schickelean analysis must have been suppressed if not actually Unsung! I do have a memory of Peter Schickele swinging onto the stage at the end of his thread (rope), fortunately not au naturale, as I would have fainted! He's a natural comic genius -- not sure about tonal or atonal but his famous Beethoven's Fifth Symphony baseball broadcast mentions the World Twelve-Tone Series.


----------



## Ivan Smith

but can you do that while eating a veal schnitzel


----------



## Ivan Smith

"Music is made by animals..."


----------



## Art Rock

Flavored works by Italian composers.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ivan Smith said:


> "Music is made by animals..."










...right!


----------



## Phil loves classical

It doesn't make sense that you don't like modern hip hop music


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bring more serious artists like Lil Pump here to TC.


----------



## Gordontrek

If animals composed music, would it be tonal or atonal?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rankest of the 10 major Wagner operas

Probably Tannhäuser with the orgy scene.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> A romantic or Avant-garde composer there?


An early romantic, yes.


----------



## Room2201974

Is Elliot Gould the greatest actor of the 20th century?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

First Dup to forty thousandth post wins


----------



## Phil loves classical

What happens in your cell - Come in and share!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What Is Your Favorite Streaming For Tuna


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favorite Classical Works Composed 9:30am-9:39am


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite music on cable tv answering machine. How can it go on forever?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I drink beer fast, because I'm afraid of drowning.


----------



## Room2201974

If Vladimir Putin bought out the Ritz Carlton Hotels he could rename them _Putin on the Ritz_.*

* My apologies to Irving Berlin. Also, I recommend you not eat at their restaurants.


----------



## Roger Knox

_Elgar so Edgar!_

The First R.U. Kidding E-Composers' Festival


----------



## Room2201974

“Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 40,000th Talk Classical post that is missing."


----------



## Guest

Room2201974 said:


> If Vladimir Putin bought out the Ritz Carlton Hotels he could rename them _Putin on the Ritz_.


You been influenced by another punning poster, roomy?


----------



## Dim7

Heavy Metal For Those Who Aren't Particularly Fond Of Bluegrass


----------



## Dim7

Tyrannical Moderation Ideas


----------



## Room2201974

Dim7 said:


> Tyrannical Moderation Ideas


The 18th Amendment!


----------



## Room2201974

The album I can't wait to hear: _Atonally Lonely; Boulez plays Orbison_


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> The album I can't wait to hear: _Atonally Lonely; Boulez plays Orbison_


or _Now It Can Be Revealed: Orbison Sings Boulez_


----------



## Room2201974

dogen said:


> You been influenced by another punning poster, roomy?


What? A punning poster on TC? Now who could that be? *looks around at a myriad group of "usual suspects"*


----------



## Roger Knox

Good question. And who's the "Alliterating Alligator?"


----------



## Room2201974

How could you be one of THE Russian/English English/Russian translators and not feel like you were wearing a Star Trek red shirt?


----------



## Roger Knox

Is that what they do? *he changes the subject.*

Trying to figure out how to monetize C.P..E. Bach's _Hamburger Sonata_ for Flute and Piano in G Major, Wq. 133. The pun route? the travel strategy? the merch tie-ins? Please help me out, IST posters!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Biber vs Justin Bieber


----------



## Dim7

Extreme/black/death metal or grindcore with family friendly and ToS-abiding lyrics


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dim7 said:


> Extreme/black/death metal or grindcore with family friendly and ToS-abiding lyrics


I like to hear growling lyrics the wrong way. A now forgotten favorite was "COFFEE BREAK, COFFEE BREAK!!!" with cookie monster voice


----------



## Roger Knox

15-char. tweets


----------



## Room2201974

Are Baroque grandstands superficial?


----------



## Norman Gunston

And do they meet current accessibility requirements


----------



## Roger Knox

*Identity Thread*

So i can dwell there, as a man, white, older, rooted, on the earth, thickening, becoming me, as One, as Any, so None ... uh, where was I?


----------



## Room2201974

At a costume ball, guess who is coming as Vidkun Abraham Lauritz Jonssøn Quisling?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> At a costume ball, guess who is coming as Vidkun Abraham Lauritz Jonssøn Quisling?


Enjoy the costume ball, and good luck remembering all those names!


----------



## Roger Knox

Which music is more needed -- before the intermission or after the intermission?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Rameau vs. Rambo


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Classic Tracks - Sex Pistols - Choose your favourites...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

is it overweight classical music obese .?..


----------



## Guest

Wanted: top tips for maintaining multiple accounts.


----------



## Roger Knox

titles that have a silly meaning, e.g. _Hamburger Sonata_


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> is it overweight classical music obese .?..


on the screen it gains 10 pounds


----------



## Room2201974

I always wondered if Betina spelled her name wrong. Maybe it was spelled Butina?


----------



## Roger Knox

how the elites undermined the ophicleide


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What happens in your afterlife mods?


----------



## SixFootScowl

The Stupid Thread: Everything You Post Can and Will Be Used Against You! Post away!


----------



## Roger Knox

It's extremely hot, but at least it's humid too.


----------



## Roger Knox

Ask Roger: problems of love and life no more, can resolve all augmented sixth chords, just send me your house.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You can have mye hose, but leave med a bucket for the ice water challenge


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You can have mye hose, but leave med a bucket for the ice water challenge


I fix speling too!


----------



## Guest

Wanted: top tips for being a white male victim.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I meant hose but you can correct mye...


----------



## Merl

Is this a superficial grandstand?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Is Renee Fleming the greatest soprano of the 20th century?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Basses that sound like sopranos, like Chip and Dale maybe...


----------



## Dim7

Mods that sound like banned members


----------



## Guest

Rockers that sound like band members.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Iggy Pop + Kid Rock = poprock with Kid & Iggy


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> Mods that sound like banned members


Mods rock!:guitar::clap::trp:


----------



## Art Rock

Game: the 100 best tuba concertos.


----------



## Guest

Poll

Which are the worst causes of cellular and molecular damage? (Choose up to 3)

Cell loss, tissue atrophy
Cancerous cells
Mitochondrial mutations
Death-resistant cells
Extracellular matrix stiffening
Extracellular aggregates
Intracellular aggregates


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

That was not so musical, but what is?


----------



## laurie

dogen said:


> Poll
> 
> Which are the worst causes of cellular and molecular damage? (Choose up to 3)
> 
> Cell loss, tissue atrophy
> Cancerous cells
> Mitochondrial mutations
> Death-resistant cells
> Extracellular matrix stiffening
> Extracellular aggregates
> Intracellular aggregates


 Have you gone off the _AF_ beer, dogen?


----------



## Dim7

Members that should be made into mods but also banned temporarily


----------



## Guest

laurie said:


> Have you gone off the _AF_ beer, dogen?


I've cracked under the strain.


----------



## Guest

Genus Game (Round 2)
Homo


Homo Heidelbergensis 0
Homo Rudolfensis 0
Homo Abilis 0
Homo Floresiensis 0
Homo erectus 0
Homo Neanderthals 0
Homo sapiens 0


----------



## laurie

dogen said:


> Genus Game (Round 2)
> Homo
> 
> *Homo Heidelbergensis - 5 (+5)*
> Homo Rudolfensis 0
> Homo Abilis 0
> Homo Floresiensis 0
> Homo erectus 0
> Homo Neanderthals 0
> Homo sapiens 0


Are they the cavemen who invented beer? :cheers:

:lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Save the Neanderthals! You forgot about Homo Denisova, the ancestors of my favorite modern composer!


----------



## Guest

laurie said:


> Are they the cavemen who invented beer? :cheers:
> 
> :lol:


Now you're just taunting me.


----------



## laurie

dogen said:


> Now you're just taunting me.


Who, me?









:kiss:


----------



## Guest

Stop it now.  .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you actually any good?


----------



## Roger Knox

I'm _homo sapiens_. Can't actually say I'm better than any goof.


----------



## Roger Knox

dogen said:


> Rockers that sound like band members.


Rockers roll!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I meant hose but you can correct mye...


Is this Old Norse?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mye means a lot...


----------



## Roger Knox

_Homo sapiens_ needs a lot of correction, maybe intracellular re-branding.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> _Homo sapiens_ needs a lot of correction, maybe intracellular re-branding.


 No no, don't give the trumpmester any ideas


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Alien-born Symphony (selection thread)


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The Alien-born Symphony (selection thread)


must use Close Harmony of the Tertial Kind


----------



## Art Rock

Rank the 39 Vivaldi bassoon concertos in order of preference.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What are you sniffing right now?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What are you sniffing right now?


Beethoven .


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Pizzas that have blown you away recently


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Pizzas that have blown you away recently


Polka Pizza .


----------



## Roger Knox

*The Importance of Being Earnest*

Poll: Which composer was most earnest?

Ernst Toch
Ernest Bloch
Ernst Krenek
Egon Wellesz
Ernst Boehe


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No no, don't give the trumpmester any ideas


How 'bout extra muscular back stiffening?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Name your favourite Habitable Planet


----------



## Ivan Smith

Uranus .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Pizzas that have blown you away recently


Kjetil's special pepperoni pizza (almost homemade). Blew me away in a manger! (can you say that?)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you hung up? If so...
a) golden mean
b) golden triangle
c) golden ratio
d) golden shower


----------



## Guest

What books are you currently reading?
The Closing of the American Mouth. by T. Drump.


----------



## RogerExcellent

The Dusty times in Springfield


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Springtime in dusty fields


----------



## Guest

Springtime for Godwin.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Kjetil's special pepperoni pizza (almost homemade). Blew me away in a manger! (can you say that?)


Yes you can say that, if there is a manger nearby!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> Springtime for Godwin.


Springtime for Wagner?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll:Trump or Putin, who is the best player?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Poll:Trump or Putin, who is the best player?


Trumpetin' or Pflutin'?


----------



## Roger Knox

*Three word music*

1. Da-Da-Da-...
2. Unfinished Symphony ________ 
3. Three Dog Night
4. Four thirty-three


----------



## Larkenfield

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Springtime for Wagner?


 Springtime for Mel Brooks!


----------



## Guest

Roger Knox said:


> *Three word music*
> 
> 1. Da-Da-Da-...
> 2. Unfinished Symphony ________
> 3. Three Dog Night
> 4. Four thirty-three


5. Smoke on the Water.


----------



## Art Rock

6. Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict
for high values of 3.


----------



## Room2201974

Michael Jackson is alive and currently starring in _Oceans 8_.


----------



## Room2201974

When pasta meets antipasta it explodes.....in my stomach!!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beer and music. Which beer goes with which genre...
a) IPA and metal
b) heavy metal and IPA
c) other


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What do you really mean by "best".


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Philharmonic expedition to the North Pole.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is music dental?
a) yes, atonal
b) don't like dentists
c) not like Paul Simon


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Happy in my bubble thread. People are rude...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Am I the only one with stupid ideas here? They are of course objectively stupid...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Satyricon fan club of TC. Answer questions for exclusive membership!
Is Satyr's real name Sigurd?
Is Frost's real name Kjetil?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*"Lush" Music*

I'll get the thread started with this:






Some people just can't get it right. Video misspells the blues master's name. It is Johnny Winter.


----------



## Guest

*Poll*

How many pretend grandchildren have you got?


----------



## Luchesi

Fritz Kobus said:


> *"Lush" Music*
> 
> I'll get the thread started with this:


Someone should tell George to stop being such a child-man and wear a helmet - get some expensive health insurance if you ride around on two wheels. You're not being macho, you're just being childishly selfish when the rest of us will have to pay when they have to scrape you off the pavement and put you back together.

Can you tell I've had some personal grief around motorcycles? They shouldn't be legal unless the joy riders are willing to pay a lot to fully protect themselves, and the rest of us. Sue the manufacturers and the dealers, whatever it takes.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dogen said:


> *Poll*
> 
> How many pretend grandchildren have you got?


I have 8! Don't have any children of my own, but my wife does. They were conceived in 8 spectacular virgin births (or not).


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I have 8! Don't have any children of my own, but my wife does. They were conceived in 8 spectacular virgin births (or not).


Were you away on business at the time?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haha! My wife had a married life before we met, and I was dealing in monkey business. The grandchildren call me grandpa, so there!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Philharmonic expedition to the North Pole.


To premiere the Symphony of Dog-Whistles


----------



## Roger Knox

kjetil heggelund said:


> happy in my bubble thread. People are rude...


*WHAT Do You MEAN, RUDE?#%*#&!^#%@&!*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> *WHAT Do You MEAN, RUDE?#%*#&!^#%@&!*


Just like that :devil:


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What do you really mean by "best".


Justin Bieber


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dogen said:


> *Poll*
> 
> How many pretend grandchildren have you got?


433 .


----------



## Luchesi

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 433 .


Do you cage them?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Luchesi said:


> Do you cage them?


for as long and slow as possible


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Beethoven's 5th Encounter with Bettina


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Beethoven's 5th Encounter with Bettina


He must have been duped!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> He must have been duped!


Touché good point


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you have a black belt?
I have 2 black belts and suspenders...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you have a black belt?
> I have 2 black belts and suspenders...


What, no Stockings when in Stockholm ?


----------



## Guest

Game: works by composting livers (my round)


----------



## Roger Knox

dogen said:


> Game: works by composting livers (my round)


I've heard of cosplaying but what is composting --

And does it occur post-composing


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you have a black belt?
> I have 2 black belts and suspenders...


No but Mr. Pflutin' has a Black Belt.

I always resolve my suspensions, but when I tried to do the same with my suspenders, my pants fell down . . .


----------



## Art Rock

How much wood would a woodduck duck?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Art Rock said:


> How much wood would a woodduck duck?


Think you should ask a Woodduck


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Think you should ask a Woodduck










would what?


----------



## Granate

10 Mahler cycles as exciting as watching a washing machine


----------



## Granate

- Did you hear Callas leave?

+ She's always going out at night and vape with her friends. She just woke up and didn't even have breakfast!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Granate said:


> 10 Mahler cycles as exciting as watching a washing machine


http://www.brentacol.com/blog/2016/11/mahlers-bicycle/
Had to put a bi in there, and googled...voila! Mahler's Bicycle


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> http://www.brentacol.com/blog/2016/11/mahlers-bicycle/
> Had to put a bi in there, and googled...voila! Mahler's Bicycle


The bubbles can be very exciting


----------



## Roger Knox

*Library Notes*

What books are you currently writing in?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The bubbles can be very exciting


Which Mahler symphony uses a bubble machine? Or was that Strauss?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Turn on the bubble machine!" Who said it, and where were you when he said it? 
I was probably throwing dog poop in a puddle down by the garage...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> "Turn on the bubble machine!" Who said it, and where were you when he said it?
> I was probably throwing dog poop in a puddle down by the garage...


Hope you were doing a Be-Bop Tango at the time..................


----------



## laurie

*Poll*
Which words would you like to see banned from TC?

a) Objective
b) Subjective
c) Atheist
d) Mozart
e) All of the above


----------



## Roger Knox

laurie said:


> *Poll*
> Which words would you like to see banned from TC?
> 
> a) Objective
> b) Subjective
> c) Atheist
> d) Mozart
> e) All of the above


Agreed! Except I'd like to say a bit on Moe's art once in a while!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Microplastics and music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What are the best post-apocalyptic compositions? ...wait, what's that?


----------



## Room2201974

Bookworms, what books are you currently eating?


----------



## Room2201974

"Pieces" that have blown people away recently. Posted by Marion Hammer.


----------



## LezLee

Posted in error....


----------



## Room2201974

LezLee said:


> Posted in error....


That's because it's still illegal in Scotland!


----------



## Guest

*Poll*

Which is your favourite TC period for plagiarising posts?


2008 and before
2009 - 2012
2013 - 2015
2016 - to date


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Bookworms, what books are you currently eating?


The Picnic Papers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The what to do when you just put on new strings, and the low E is dull and sounds like wool thread.
a) play
b) play some more
c) still dull
d) still dull some more
e) changing strings is boring


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I solved my big problem and changed the faulty E string. Don't worry people! The wedding-guests will be happy  Now my problem is that I have a missing E string from a new set...da boys gotta provlem...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I practiced 10001 hours on piano now, and I still can't play anything but "Komm, limber Mai" by Mozart. That's 27 hours a day for a year!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How can I donate a 4'33" box set?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How can I donate a 4'33" box set?


Give it to a Silent Auction for use as theme music.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I practiced 10001 hours on piano now, and I still can't play anything but "Komm, limber Mai" by Mozart. That's 27 hours a day for a year!!!


So how do you practise guitar -- with your left foot?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Couldn't find time to practice guitar...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What are the best post-apocalyptic compositions? ...wait, what's that?


They are the compositions that best heal apoplexy (what's that? -- ask the medical department).


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Couldn't find time to practice guitar...


Or even put on an E-string ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

That's good news then? Are you the medical department?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Or even put on an E-string ...


I put an even E-string on eventually!


----------



## Taplow

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I put an even E-string on eventually!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Taplow said:


>


The obvious one is, could you manage a G String?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> That's good news then? Are you the medical department?


Hardly! To be honest I got silly because "best post-apocalyptic compositions" frightens me -- to think something like that might be out there . . . so let those compositions stay out there while I go back to my nice little 4'33" that doesn't require practicing.


----------



## Roger Knox

Nihilism isn't what it used not to be.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is it dangerous to listen to Victoria's Tenebrea Responsories when it's not Easter?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is it dangerous to listen to Victoria's Tenebrea Responsories when it's not Easter?


Anytime, if your Moorish and on the Iberian Peninsula


----------



## Dim7

Your most hated bar in each of the 555 Scarlatti keyboard sonatas


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dim7 said:


> Your most hated bar in each of the 555 Scarlatti keyboard sonatas


The 12 bar blues bit


----------



## Room2201974

Dim7 said:


> Your most hated bar in each of the 555 Scarlatti keyboard sonatas


None of his bars come with alcohol, which I believe, is a major flaw in the system.


----------



## Luchesi

Room2201974 said:


> None of his bars come with alcohol, which I believe, is a major flaw in the system.


The opinion was he was better than Handel on the harpsichord, but Georg had him beat on the organ. Giuseppe Domenico had ten kids and his descendants are in Madrid today.

"Most English wine was imported from southern Europe, where lead was used to sweeten and stabilize wine for transport to England. Upon arrival, more lead was added to freshen the flavor. Port, which Handel favored, had very high levels of lead since it was made in stills with lead pipes."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Best Banned Threads Thread (BBTT)


----------



## Room2201974

Favorite Classical Pole Poll


----------



## Norman Gunston

Preferred polish pole pollish


----------



## Dim7

The Talk Classical Official List of Members That Are OK to Deride (posted in Announcements)


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The Best Banned Threads Thread (BBTT)


Where do Banned Threads go? into ripped jeans?


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> The opinion was he was better than Handel on the harpsichord, but Georg had him beat on the organ. Giuseppe Domenico had ten kids and his descendants are in Madrid today.
> 
> "Most English wine was imported from southern Europe, where lead was used to sweeten and stabilize wine for transport to England. Upon arrival, more lead was added to freshen the flavor. Port, which Handel favored, had very high levels of lead since it was made in stills with lead pipes."


Did the English retaliate with Led Zeppelin?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What is your third favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What is your third favorite ice cream flavor?


Give me Led Zinfindel for $1000 Alex!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Give me Led Zinfindel for $1000 Alex!


does it taste like Chicken?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Music that is OK to ride to


----------



## SixFootScowl

Do You Spend Inordinate Amounts of Time On TC as a Substitute for Psychotherapy?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Are you a closet Psychotherapist ?


----------



## Taplow

I finally "got" Tuberculosis!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Taplow said:


> I finally "got" Tuberculosis!


is it better then Mozart?


----------



## Room2201974

Taplow said:


> I finally "got" Tuberculosis!


Well then, Van the Man has got a song for you:


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What is your third favorite ice cream flavor?


Neapolitan red-white-green in parallel triads


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Music that is OK to ride to


"To ride to" sounds a little like "Toronto" aka "to run to." But don't try running across the Arctic Ocean, or any ocean!


----------



## Scopitone

Philip Glass: Half-Full or Half-Empty?


----------



## Scopitone

Roger Knox said:


> Neapolitan red-white-green in parallel triads


I like green-white-red.

*fights you*


----------



## LezLee

Scopitone said:


> Philip Glass: Half-Full or Half-Empty?


Half-Phil of course


----------



## Norman Gunston

Obtuse/obscure 1960's bands as deep tracks threads


----------



## RogerExcellent

Like the United States of America mmmmmm -don't think that will fly


----------



## Room2201974

The "deep tracks" of Italian heavy metal band Bulldozer!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Obese metal bands


----------



## Room2201974

The udder state of bovine music today!


----------



## Roger Knox

LezLee said:


> Half-Phil of course


Another stupid idea: Best Pieces for Half-Philharmonic


----------



## endelbendel

Why can't they make a ketchup that tastes like real tomatoes and not like tomato paste and sugar?


----------



## Scopitone

Your Favorite Symphonies performed on a Fisher-Price plastic xylophone


----------



## Scopitone

Why can't the English learn. . .to. . .speak?


----------



## Room2201974

I guess I picked the wrong time to open my beer making company, Flint River Brewery!

Our leaded lager is called _PbArgh!_


----------



## arpeggio

TC hates it but you like it.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Top Cat takes over TC


----------



## LezLee

Scopitone said:


> Why can't the English learn. . .to. . .speak?


Which language?


----------



## Roger Knox

Playing the woodblock while slurping raw oysters -- _*composers*_, where's the repertoire?:scold:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Deep Tracks--John Tesh


----------



## Luchesi

RogerExcellent said:


> Top Cat takes over TC


Thanks so I can look up the lyrics

I couldn't ever make out the lyrics after Close friends...

Top Cat, the most effectual
Top Cat, whose intellectual
Close friends get to call him T.C.
Providing it's with dignity

Top Cat
The indisputable leader of the gang
He's the boss, he's the pip
He's the championship
He's the most tip top
Top Cat

Yes he's the chief, he's the king
But above everything
He's the most tip top
Top Cat


----------



## Roger Knox

Music that is OK to debride by.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Music that is OK to debride by.


_____________________________


----------



## Norman Gunston

Favourite bridal polkas


----------



## RogerExcellent

Best recording of The Moons?


----------



## RogerExcellent

Technical help playing Rach 5 with chopsticks


----------



## RogerExcellent

Composers who didn't compose


----------



## Room2201974

Composers whose music has not decomposed well!


----------



## Luchesi

Pop Recordings to Hear Before You Die

"Toxic"
Britney Spears

Britney Spears's oeuvre is filled with songs about taboo attraction-pop confections that freeze the moment when lust becomes a dangerous obsession, or, more often, when she realizes that whoops, she's led another poor man down the road to ruin.

Most of these transgression tales are audio soft porn, with melodies as threadbare as the outfits la diva Spears wore in the big-budget videos. Not "Toxic." Though the message is totally typical-she knows better, but she's addicted to that dangerous kiss-the means of conveying it are unique, a blur of Bollywood strings and last-roundup cowboy guitars and chittering electronic beats. Over these shifting elements, Spears sings the hypnotic refrain in a twisting swirl that screams, "Somebody help," because these feelings inside are careening out of control. For once, she's actually believable.

The most successful of the pinups who followed the Madonna handbook to pop stardom in the '90s, Spears hadn't had a Top 40 hit in three years when she began recording her fourth album, In the Zone, which appeared in late 2003. Like her previous albums, this one relied on a cluster of producers, and for "Toxic," which became the album's second single, she turned to the then-unknown Swedish team of Bloodshy and Avant. The duo organized the song into episodes-the brief "verse" section features Spears in a breathless falsetto, followed by a moment of odd electronic buzzing, followed by the psychedelic patchwork of that sticky chorus. Though the sounds in some sections are pretty far-fetched-one wonders whether Spears even knows that the strings here are a winking reference to the soundtracks of countless Indian movies-when combined like this, they lead to something far more electric than the average naughty-girl pop song.

GENRE: Pop.
RELEASED: 2003, Jive.
APPEARS ON: In the Zone; Greatest Hits

https://blog.workman.com/pop/


----------



## Roger Knox

RogerExcellent said:


> Composers who didn't compose


They get discouraged . . . speaking of which, why didn't anyone else like _Emanations 4 for Doorbells, Mouse-Clicks and Crickets_ by R. Knox?


----------



## LezLee

Roger Knox said:


> They get discouraged . . . speaking of which, why didn't anyone else like _Emanations 4 for Doorbells, Mouse-Clicks and Crickets_ by R. Knox?


Some of us loved it but decided not to admit it for fear of being ostracised. Live performances are difficult because of a shortage of clicking mice, and a lot of crickets have turned to Ashes.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ostracised ostriches...Man, what a language!


----------



## hpowders

TC Help Section

My TC Security Clearance has been taken away from me. How can I get it Bach?


----------



## hpowders

Favorite rarefied posters who only post rarely:


----------



## joen_cph

Help. Due to certain circumstances, I´ve recently become highly allergic to the number #45 & I can´t tolerate any musical work with a serial or opus number like that, etc.

The good thing is that luckily it doesn´t comprise a lot of essential or important works. Beethoven´s for example is just some stupid marching music, but to me it now sounds menacing.
But: are others experiencing the same thing?

Sadly, I think I can even expect this to last for several months, maybe years ... 

But when/if it´s over, I hope to be able to celebrate it by listening to Haydn´s symphony with that number, the _Farewell Symphony_ ...


----------



## hpowders

Liszt and discuss your favorite finished, unfinished and half-assed compositions by Schubert.


----------



## hpowders

TC Private Classified Section: Strictly Members Only!!!

Unanticipated, sudden "Friends List" opening. Must love Haydn! Have a serious demeanor. Refuse to play dumb poll games. Must be stable enough, not to not knock me off your "Friends List" every three days for paranoia-induced perceived slights.

Apply in person, Wednesday, August 22, 2018 at Mario's Espresso by the Sea in Carlsbad, California at 8:40 AM.


----------



## hpowders

Scopitone said:


> Why can't the English learn. . .to. . .speak?


See below:

That's down here.

This way.

Follow.

Almost there.

See post below:


----------



## hpowders

Scopitone said:


> Why can't the English learn. . .to. . .speak?


Yes. Case in point: "In case of fire, please don't panic and please proceed in an orderly way out the nearest Brexit."


----------



## hpowders

I have Alzheimers. So how the heck can music be memorable to me?


----------



## Room2201974

hpowders said:


> Yes. Case in point: "In case of fire, please don't panic and please proceed in an orderly way out the nearest Brexit."


Now here is an idea for a really, really stupid thread: Hard border!


----------



## hpowders

If the Swedish composer, Rosenberg’s father was Frank Sinatra, would the composer have been called Hilding-a-linga?


----------



## Norman Gunston

Wasnt that a song by chuck berry


----------



## Scopitone

arpeggio said:


> TC hates it but you like it.


What's your favorite album by the Jackie Gleason Orchestra?


----------



## Norman Gunston

Wacko Jacko does Mahler


----------



## Norman Gunston

hpowders said:


> TC Private Classified Section: Strictly Members Only!!!
> 
> Unanticipated, sudden "Friends List" opening. Must love Haydn! Have a serious demeanor. Refuse to play dumb poll games. Must be stable enough, not to not knock me off your "Friends List" every three days for paranoia-induced perceived slights.
> 
> Apply in person, Wednesday, August 22, 2018 at Mario's Espresso by the Sea in Carlsbad, California at 8:40 AM.


What if their first name is Renee?


----------



## Room2201974

Are evil stinged instrument techs Lex Luthiers?


----------



## hpowders

Norman Gunston said:


> What if their first name is Renee?


 X that, Roger!


----------



## Roger Knox

LezLee said:


> Some of us loved it but decided not to admit it for fear of being ostracised. Live performances are difficult because of a shortage of clicking mice, and a lot of crickets have turned to Ashes.


To be honest, the reason nobody else liked _Emanations 4_ is that it doesn't exist, it is a "fake piece." My apologies, it would have been a good one!:clap: On the bright side no one need fear ostracisation, and no crickets were harmed in the non-making of _Emanations 4_.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Ostracised ostriches...Man, what a language!


It's time something was done about it! But what?


----------



## Room2201974

Hollywood is working on a new catastrophe blockbuster: During another Super Storm Sandy lower Manhattan is submerged and invaded by a swarm of cephalopod molluscs. They're going to call it _Octopi Wall Street_. Otto Gunther Octavius will direct!


----------



## hpowders

If I'm running out of stupid thread ideas, does that mean I'm getting smarter?

I have been eating more fish lately.

Maybe I should go back to my old drink of mixing one jigger of Sherwin Williams light gray indoor paint to three jiggers of Bacardi Light Rum-shaken, not stirred. Swallow slowly and deeply? And say f*** the fish???? I was posting a lot here when drinking that.


----------



## hpowders

Counting beats

Listening to some Stravinsky. Haven't counted this many beats since my dad came home drunk and gave me and my 12 brothers a fresh taste o' life.


----------



## Room2201974

Mussolini Hair Pieces For Men® - We specialize in orange!


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> If I'm running out of stupid thread ideas, does that mean I'm getting smarter?
> 
> I have been eating more fish lately.
> 
> Maybe I should go back to my old drink of mixing one jigger of Sherwin Williams light gray indoor paint to three jiggers of Bacardi Light Rum-shaken, not stirred. Swallow slowly and deeply? And say f*** the fish???? I was posting a lot here when drinking that.


I guess I won't be ordering a "Sherwin Williams" shaken or stirred anytime soon! Personally, I find my "stupid brain" (the one below the animal brain) gets lazy in the summer, so I respond to other people's posts instead: the ideas expressed in the third paragraph of yours strike me as, to put it charitably, one note short of a full augmented thirteenth chord!


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Counting beats
> 
> Listening to some Stravinsky. Haven't counted this many beats since my dad came home drunk and gave me and my 12 brothers a fresh taste o' life.


Like the post, hate the beats.


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> I guess I won't be ordering a "Sherwin Williams" shaken or stirred anytime soon! Personally, I find my "stupid brain" (the one below the animal brain) gets lazy in the summer, so I respond to other people's posts instead: the ideas expressed in the third paragraph of yours strike me as, to put it charitably, one note short of a full augmented thirteenth chord!


Not recommending it to others.


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> Like the post, hate the beats.


You can count on me.


----------



## hpowders

Is Beethoven sad, now that his biggest cheerleader/lover, B____na is no longer posting on TC?


----------



## RogerExcellent

The Tuna market has fallen significantly because of the above


----------



## Guest

Traditional music is actually the most experimental/avant-garde.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Is Beethoven sad, now that his biggest cheerleader/lover, *B____na* is no longer posting on TC?


Newbie here. Who's that poster: *Banana????*


----------



## Norman Gunston

hpowders said:


> Newbie here. Who's that poster: *Banana????*


On a Bender


----------



## Room2201974

Hottest name for a newly formed rock group: "The Unindicted Co-Conspirators"


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> Hottest name for a newly formed rock group: "The Unindicted Co-Conspirators"


subtitled, "WHAT???? Bank fraud is a crime? Nobody told me!"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gone fishing thread. See you later.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey, I'm back. What's up?


----------



## hpowders

I went to the Edvard Grieg house but he wasn't home. Downer.


----------



## Room2201974

hpowders said:


> subtitled, "WHAT???? Bank fraud is a crime? Nobody told me!"


Said the lawyer who worked for Bendini, Lambert & Locke.


----------



## Room2201974

hpowders said:


> I went to Edvard Grieg house but he wasn't home. Downer.


Yeah? Well, I've been to Bach's lunches and they're not too hot either.


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> Yeah? Well, I've been to Bach's lunches and they're not to hot either.


Perhaps, that's because you didn't use original instruments when attempting to consume them. Italian mid-18th century knives and forks are best.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ideas for chopsticks.
pianodoodling, orchestral chopsticks (hit anything), amplifying eating noodles, spectral chopsticks on your chin...


----------



## RogerExcellent

hpowders said:


> Perhaps, that's because you didn't use original instruments when attempting to consume them. Italian mid-18th century knives and forks are best.


Have you tried a Beethoven Quartet ?


----------



## RogerExcellent

Learning violin as an non-human?


----------



## Ivan Smith

RogerExcellent said:


> Learning violin as an non-human?


That would be Estringterestial


----------



## LezLee

A bridge too far?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey, I'm back. What's up?


Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Roger Knox

Ivan Smith said:


> That would be Estringterestial


jamming con sardino


----------



## hpowders

Ivan Smith said:


> That would be Estringterestial


At my opthamologist, my last eye-chart was :

E

adg


----------



## hpowders

Observation: Some posters' Friends Lists look like my enemies list. It's an Amazon' fact!

How about you?

Discuss. Debate.


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> jamming con sardino


Isn't that Penn Jillete's MO?


----------



## Room2201974

Anyone else want to see Geraldo Rivera open a safe?


----------



## Room2201974

When a Fascist looks in the mirror he never sees a Fascist. Let's discuss!


----------



## Tallisman

Politics. Let's discuss.


----------



## Tallisman

Religion. Let's discuss.


----------



## Tallisman

Wagner. Let's discuss.


----------



## Art Rock

Discussion. Let's discuss.


----------



## Room2201974

What's the most valuable thing you can store in a safe?


Leverage!


----------



## hpowders

Favorite music to have wisdom teeth pulled by.

Post no. 1: Hello posters. I will start: Pull-yank's Concerto for Organ, Strings and Timpani.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...even on a Saturday!


----------



## joen_cph

Music for flipping


----------



## hpowders

Name a classical work you could not do better at composing yourself:

Post no. 1: Allow me to commence: I humbly admit and swear before God, that I could not compose a better opening symphony movement than the first movement to Brahms Symphony No. 4 in E minor.

How about you?


----------



## hpowders

TC Commerce Department:

I will gladly pay you Tuesday for the complete Bach Organ Works today.


----------



## Art Rock

hpowders said:


> TC Commerce Department:
> 
> I will gladly pay you Tuesday for the complete Bach Organ Works today.


What are the chances that I read this while listening to the final CD of Molardi's complete Bach Organ Works? What a fun coincidence.


----------



## hpowders

Art Rock said:


> What are the chances that I read this while listening to the final CD of Molardi's complete Bach Organ Works? What a fun coincidence.


I was thinking Marie-Claire Alain, myself, but I'm so disorganized, I probably already have her complete set: there's gold buried in my listening room.....somewhere....somehow.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Favorite music to have wisdom teeth pulled by.
> 
> Post no. 1: Hello posters. I will start: Pull-yank's Concerto for Organ, Strings and Timpani.


Post no. 2: by Aurel's urgin'*

*(Aurel NICOLET, Swiss flutist)


----------



## hpowders

Are my Stupid Thread Ideas getting more stupid, or is the rum-cake simply getting more potent?


----------



## hpowders

Are my threads not great?

Post No. 1: Perhaps it's because I was only endowed with three wisdom teeth?

Debate. Discuss with expected civility, please.


----------



## hpowders

Current Listening:

Discuss your favorite works for electrified piano.


----------



## hpowders

High from Belgium!

Post no. 1: Looking for other high music lovers.


----------



## hpowders

Post a picture of yourself with your favorite composer.


----------



## hpowders

Is it true that Donald Trump commissioned Beethoven to write the Emperor Piano Concerto....or was that Vladimir Putin?

Please confirm.


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> What's the most valuable thing you can store in a safe?
> 
> For me, it will always be my TC Moderator rejection letter.


----------



## hpowders

Examples of paradoxes:

Allow me to commence:

The thread with the most innovative ideas and sparkling creativity, happens to be Stupid Thread Ideas.

How about you?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like stupid thread ideas. I can use my brain for that! Don't like so much writing essays on...stuff


----------



## hpowders

Bad ideas for stupid threads:

I knitted a sweater for myself using only pink yarn.


----------



## hpowders

The dumbest idea you ever had:

Post no. 1: I went first class air from NYC to Glasgow because there was a very nice sale on Scotch Tape.

How about you?


----------



## joen_cph

Music pieces that should be kept in a safe


----------



## hpowders

Poll: If you still haven't been banned in the latest purge, please raise your hand.

So far, that's 11.


----------



## Luchesi

hpowders said:


> Poll: If you still haven't been banned in the latest purge, please raise your hand.
> 
> So far, that's 11.


11? Who's been ousted and why? I know of a few..


----------



## hpowders

TC Classified Section:

Duplicate Post Service:

Nice and neat! For one low price, we copy, collate and choose intellectually stimulating posts and substitute other posters' original tag names with your own!

If you aren't an intellectual, this is the next best thing!

Write:

DUP

1627 San Francisco Bay

Oakland Ca, 97327


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Post No. 1: Perhaps it's because I was only endowed with three wisdom teeth?


Maybe your _Aurel's urgin'_ couldn't find the other one?


----------



## hpowders

Are the mods really just one dude doing 6 DUPS?

Debate. Discuss. Proof a plus!


----------



## hpowders

Technical Help Section:

Moderators: please help me choose from among the following DUP tags. Just four would be good enough. I’m not a greedy person. Thanks!


----------



## Room2201974

"Well Dee, Dee Dee Rider
Just see what you have a-done
Yeah, yeah yeah yeah Dee Dee Rider
See what you have a-done"


----------



## hpowders

When I feel life is getting me down
I go up on the roof
and engineer a spoof
creating 6 DUPS


----------



## Dim7

Politics thread (uncontroversial topics and opinions only! Do not post anything anyone might disagree with)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dim7 said:


> Politics thread (uncontroversial topics and opinions only! Do not post anything anyone might disagree with)


Or it will get deleted..............................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

joen_cph said:


> Music pieces that should be kept in a safe


4'33 "


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Post pics of your fav composers at work


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Post pics of your fav composers at work
> View attachment 107213


That's mod No. 5!!! He's married to Chanel No. 5!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> That's mod No. 5!!! He's married to Chanel No. 5!


Modern Composer No5, how informative


----------



## hpowders

He's the sharp dude B____na fell in love with. But her pleas for marriage fell on deaf ears.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Are you a closet Psychotherapist ?


Not me. My brother. I have referred some really sick closets to Him.


----------



## Room2201974

"We're going to have the best felons believe me! No one will have better felons than we will!"


----------



## Room2201974

I really hate when they close a thread right before we get to Lot and his two daughters!


----------



## hpowders

I saw The Most Happy Felon on Broadway.


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> I really hate when they close a thread right before we get to Lot and his two daughters!


I asked for it and I'm proud to say the powers that be delivered. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

POLL: The Monkees vs Jimi Hendrix


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why Did Haydn Start Writing Symphonies?


----------



## hpowders

Poll: If Haydn was still alive, how many symphonies would he have written?

1. 37
2. 67
3. 1096
4. He would be too busy attempting to bar Renee Fleming from singing in a recent performance of The Creation to write any more symphonies.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> Why Did Haydn Start Writing Symphonies?


That's just simple common sense. In the mid 18th century, there were no smart phones, cable TV or Netflix. Not even FM radio, from the research I have done. There wasn't even a simple machine that could core a apple.
So, writing symphonies was a good way to kill some time and you could be guaranteed, if you wrote 100 symphonies or so, you would by number 100, be just about ready to pass on from your deadly boring existence.

Haydn simply did it better than most.


----------



## hpowders

Christmas Wish List

All votes tallied from the poll and "Ban or delete my account" was the overwhelming favorite with 67.2361% (to 6 significant figures) of the posters participating. "Kill me now" came in second with 11.9373%.


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> I really hate when they close a thread right before we get to Lot and his two daughters!


Yes. It's a genuine a-salt on the senses.


----------



## hpowders

New rule:

Hello posters. In the future, we will be searching forums......starting.....NOW!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gone are the games are gone. I noticed! How about a game of tennis, with no balls?


----------



## Room2201974

hpowders said:


> Yes. It's a genuine a-salt on the senses.


Perhaps you need to read a little further.......


----------



## Room2201974

stages in the development of waist


----------



## hpowders

Am I creating too many posts?

Debate. Discuss.


----------



## hpowders

The Stupid Goodbye Thread

Those who feel like leaving. Post your stupid reasons here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's that? What's that? What's that? I bet you that's a restaurant menu...


----------



## hpowders

I modified it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A nice word for stuffing.


----------



## Roger Knox

Acme U.'s new Virtual Program in The Music of Biodiversity: Students raise money to pay some of their tuition fees in the campaign _Back Me at Acme_.


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> Acme U.'s new Virtual Program in The Music of Biodiversity: Students raise money to pay some of their tuition fees in the campaign _Back Me at Acme_.


One of the courses is on Cricket Music. It's really cheep.


----------



## Roger Knox

_(Area 51 stupid request) _ Please elegantly tint and perm my account.


----------



## hpowders

How turned off are you by:

1. Coughing at concerts

2. "likes" not functioning on TC

3. Snoring at concerts


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> I asked for it and I'm proud to say the powers that be delivered.


delivered to the powders that is


----------



## hpowders

Which do you hate the most?

1. Not being asked to speak at the McCain funeral.

2. Always having the last post just before a thread is closed down.


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Which do you hate the most?
> 
> 1. Not being asked to speak at the McCain funeral.
> 
> 2. Always having the last post just before a thread is closed down.


_No. 2 is worse. _
Re no. 1: just as well, look at what happened to Arianna Grande at Aretha Franklin's funeral! 
Re no. 2: having The Last Post played always, that scares me -- do they really do that?


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Why Did Haydn Start Writing Symphonies?


1. to bring out the talent he'd kept in hidin'

2. so he wouldn't have to conduct any more PDQ Bach:cheers:


----------



## Roger Knox

Exploring contemporary composers' wallets.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

There are too many composers!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dead composers have decomposing wallets


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Space, an ocean of stars and planets and stuff.


----------



## hpowders

Anybody know the latitude/longitude intersection of the boundary identifying where music begins and ends?


----------



## Room2201974

Make Orwell fiction again.


----------



## hpowders

Orwell that ends well.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Orwell that ends well.


Orwell have to do better than that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ketchup as a hair growth stimulator.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ketchup as a hair growth stimulator.


Great thread! Finally I'll have a chance to grow a beard


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jokes you don't get...Do you laugh to be polite? Please write them here. A man got a call from the local police who said that his dog was seen chasing a woman on a bicycle. The man said it couldn't be his dog, since it couldn't ride a bicycle...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sad movies that make you laugh.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ok then. I get it!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I want to *get* music. Recommend me some music that slaps me in the face!


----------



## Room2201974

Where is the boundary line between what's Muzak and what's not Muzak?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ask dr. Laura or someone with a stupid thread idea. (could it be you?)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Boundary lines in music sound awful, so they're best used as an effect in avantgarde muzak and other subliminal noise, but can also be forced upon us from unsuspecting musicians during intermission. Tralala!


----------



## Merl

Best classical music to pump iron to?


----------



## LezLee

Smoo-o-oth Classics?


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> Smoo-o-oth Classics?


So Smoo-o-oth you could listen to them in an elevator!


----------



## hpowders

Area 73: Members only. Strictly enforced.

Please delete: my account, my soul, my wife, my church, my pope, my pipe, my Wagner CDs in English, my group memberships, my country club memberships, my 18 Wellington’s Victory and 11 4’33” CDs. Just leave my 8 Jack Daniels Black bottles alone.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do you talk classical?
...like:
a) Brunhild
b) Lucrieta
c) Florestan
d) Eusebius
e) Isabella
f) Papageno


----------



## hpowders

What is the loudest a moderator has yelled at you just before banning you?


----------



## hpowders

How quickly has a post you've written been removed?

I may have set the record just a few minutes ago: 3.7 minutes.


----------



## Room2201974

Future Netflix series: _Orange Is The New Jumpsuit_.


----------



## hpowders

If I lived longer, how many posts would I have?


----------



## hpowders

Classified Section: Selling my house, right on the border between music and non-music.

Beautiful view of Cacaphony Lake.

Reasonable.


----------



## hpowders

I find more divinity in the mods than ordinary human mortals.

Debate. Discuss.


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> Future Netflix series: _Orange Is The New Jumpsuit_.


Hulu is better. They have the complete A Love For Three Jumpsuits.


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> Where is the boundary line between what's Muzak and what's not Muzak?


The fourth floor in the elevator.


----------



## Room2201974

Greatest one liner of the past week: "He should have NASCAR style corporate patches sewn into his robe."

I'm waiting for the meme.


----------



## Room2201974

The name of Stephanie Clifford's next movie: _Deep State_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's the best tree in the forest?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's the greatest anticlimax in the universe?


----------



## arpeggio

Coop's concerto for _Aardvark and Bagpipes_. Is it music or animal husbandry?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Great thread! Finally I'll have a chance to grow a beard


Viking ketchup red?


----------



## hpowders

Wihat is your greatest climax, not from classical music?


----------



## hpowders

Does anyone have a videotape of Burt and Sally messing around in the fields?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can you identify an unmusical piece of music? I cannot do it


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The I am sailing thread. But how?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Classical stalking . New trend!


----------



## Room2201974

Steam powered dobros - next big thing?


----------



## Room2201974

Should English horns brexit from European Orchestras?


----------



## hpowders

Sad music makes me cry, but no worse than gargling with lye.

Debate. Discuss.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Seems like a wise statement about a stupid idea. Is that why it's here? Maybe so, but maybe not. I don't get it...


----------



## Room2201974

What is the tone that the Buddha would om if the Buddha could om a tone?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Om...that would om be C#...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dodecaphony: 1 tone per day. Today is A-flat day


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...going to need some time constructing my tonerow, so just 1 per month. Next year we'll do it retrograde and we'll be back where we started in September 2020.


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...going to need some time constructing my tonerow, so just 1 per month. Next year we'll do it retrograde and we'll be back where we started in September 2020.


12 months, 12 tones. Will this be a rival for Organ²/ASLSP? You can't do retrograde inversion for 2020. Retrograde inversion was 2016!!!! At least it was from where I post.


----------



## JeffD

Room2201974 said:


> 12 months, 12 tones. Will this be a rival for Organ²/ASLSP? You can't do retrograde inversion for 2020. Retrograde inversion was 2016!!!! At least it was from where I post.


Beer come in a case of 24. That is two beers per tone. Wait a second, something is beginning to make sense here.


----------



## Room2201974

The 20 greatest djembe players and who voted for whom


----------



## Room2201974

Cereal composers post toasties here.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Let's have an annual *TC Drag Up Old Threads Day*.

What say we start tomorrow? Or perhaps more appropriately have it on April First?

(DISCLAIMER: I only thought this post up because I haven't been getting many likes lately and hope to boost my count.)


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Let's have an annual *TC Drag Up Old Threads Day*.
> What say we start tomorrow? Or perhaps more appropriately have it on April First?


Good idea. How 'bout on Earth Day whenever that is. Make thread room sustainable.


----------



## Roger Knox

Existentialist manifesto, accessible to dyslexics: _*I Am That Am I*_.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Good idea. *How 'bout on Earth Day* whenever that is. Make thread room sustainable.


 That is not too far from April Fools day. If we do Earth Day then it has to be *dig up* old threads.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I don't get dig up, need medication...


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> That is not too far from April Fools day. If we do Earth Day then it has to be *dig up* old threads.


I like your posts, Fritz. 
OK, April Fools Day. I don't have the energy for digging up!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I don't get dig up, need medication...


You're right: first you have to dig _down_ to the item, then get it on the shovel, then raise the whole thing _up_, then throw it aside -- or, _dig it up_.

For this, don't need medication, just perspiration!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> I like your posts, Fritz.
> OK, April Fools Day. I don't have the energy for digging up!


I'll have to make an announcement late next March so everybody is ready. We might exceed the games for postings.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Cereal composers post toasties here.


horn flakes
steelcut pan 
fibrephone
oatburn
guitar-shredded bowhair
praisinband music 
e-muesli


----------



## Room2201974

*Inverse Square Trump Law* - a physical law stating that a specified lie of quantity or intensity is inversely proportional to the square of the distance from the guilt of that lie.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bad music makes me cry.


----------



## Art Rock

The most beautiful pianists wearing a burqa.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you wear a night hat?


----------



## Room2201974

Is there a vaccination for flugelhorn?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> Is there a vaccination for flugelhorn?


Try 4'33" or a walk in the woods


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

If you're going to walk in the woods, do it in a nice tempo and don't sprain your ankle, or it might hurt for over 3 months (and counting).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's your most prized slippers?
Mine are the ones my wife gave me (she knows when to get me new ones too).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Once you read this you have to listen to black metal only for 666 minutes. Have a nice day


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sad music that makes you laugh!


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Cereal composers post toasties here.


Boston Sugar Pops 
Band Flakes
Cheeriophonic Sound


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Cereal composers post toasties here.


Sol-fa-Bits

Noted _SPECIAL T_

(DuRUM) WheataSTICKS 

. . . What hap-puns with cereal + composers . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Sad music that makes you laugh!


some prefer the maudlin music


----------



## Room2201974

An album you stole as a teenager.

https://consequenceofsound.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/simon-and-garfunkel-sounds-of-silence.jpg


----------



## Room2201974

Who will Texans blame for Benghazi?


----------



## hpowders

Latest Concerts:

I once went to a Beatles Concert that started at 9:17 PM. How about U??


----------



## Room2201974

hpowders said:


> Latest Concerts:
> 
> I once went to a Beatles Concert that started at 9:17 PM. How about U??


The Beatles concert I saw started at 9:10!


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> Thank you everyone for inspiring more names:
> 
> Roger Knoxon-Wood
> Roger Doll-Tree
> Long John Roger Ball-Drea (of the dreaded pirate Dreas)
> Roger Will-Caughe (pronounced "Coe" if you're in the know)
> 
> But I refuse to be a verb!


RogerDodger has a nice ring to it, IMHO.

How about RogerKnoxvilleSummerof1915?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Has serialism had a bad hair day?


----------



## Room2201974

_If You Give A Browser A Cookie_, a Laura Numeroff sequel!


----------



## hpowders

The "I am staying on TC For The Rest of My Life Thread"


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> How about RogerKnoxvilleSummerof1915?


Funny you mentioned that, I'm just recovering from my 103rd birthday celebration -- went to Knoxville thinking it was Nashville . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Cereal composers post toasties here.


Organ-ic Fruit Loops
Slide Whistlies


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> The "I am staying on TC For The Rest of My Life Thread"


I'll stay in the Area 51 penthouse suite with anti-aircraft guns mounted on the roof . . .


----------



## LezLee

Roger Knox said:


> I'll stay in the Area 51 penthouse suite with anti-aircraft guns mounted on the roof . . .


(I was born to the sound of anti-aircraft guns on the hospital roof)

Kettle Durum
French Corn


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> Funny you mentioned that, I'm just recovering from *my 103rd birthday* celebration -- went to Knoxville thinking it was Nashville . . .


Why were you Haydn that fact?

Drumroll please!!! :clap:

Always glad to meet someone older than I am.


----------



## Luchesi

How do I find Area 51? 

I work with guys who worked with guys who worked on Project Mogul. So it's embarrassing that I can't find Area 51...


----------



## Room2201974

Spain to build border wall, Saharans to pay for it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Impact of Postugly Music on Modernism.


----------



## Room2201974

Your favorite rejected overtures!


----------



## Room2201974

Janis Joplin's Deep Tracks.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Cereal composers post toasties here.


Beat-ies
Alpo Horn


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> Funny you mentioned that, I'm just recovering from my 103rd birthday celebration -- went to Knoxville thinking it was Nashville . . .


I went to Pompeii, mistaking it for Ashville.


----------



## LezLee

hpowders said:


> I went to Pompeii, mistaking it for Ashville.


My friend and her husband went on holiday to Italy when their two daughters were very young and visited Pompeii etc.
Several weeks later back in England, my friend took the 3-year-old out shopping and they passed a building site. She suddenly stopped and said excitedly: "Ooh, look Mummy, it's just like Herculaneum!" to the great amusement of passers-by.


----------



## Room2201974

What do you think about Herman's Hermits? Were they that great?


----------



## hpowders

LezLee said:


> My friend and her husband went on holiday to Italy when their two daughters were very young and visited Pompeii etc.
> Several weeks later back in England, my friend took the 3-year-old out shopping and they passed a building site. She suddenly stopped and said excitedly: "Ooh, look Mummy, it's just like Herculaneum!" to the great amusement of passers-by.


Hopefully spoken with a native Pompeiian accent. Otherwise, the passers-by would have all assumed she was 'just another tourist'.


----------



## hpowders

Room2201974 said:


> What do you think about Herman's Hermits? Were they that great?


Well, I liked them and I don't care if I'm dating myself(NOT THAT!! I'm not that lonely!)


----------



## LezLee

hpowders said:


> Hopefully spoken with a native Pompeiian accent. Otherwise, the passers-by would have all assumed she was 'just another tourist'.


No, this was in back home in Birkenhead, Merseyside, they don't really have tourists.......:lol:


----------



## Luchesi

Room2201974 said:


> What do you think about Herman's Hermits? Were they that great?


This song gives me a spooky feeling from a long time ago. I've forgotten the unconscious association. But I heard the song a few days ago and I said to myself, "Yup, that's the feeling again! What is going on?" Music can bring you back many many decades, like odors can..






The Herman's Hermits -I'm Into Something Good

We could start a stupid thread about this. It would spark people to review their unconscious lives and musical remembrances. The older you are, the spookier? lol


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How's your unconscious life man? 
I don't even remember my dreams...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Turn up the volume to 11 thread!


----------



## hpowders

I've decided to stay on TC for the rest of my natural life.

Post no. 1: Please try and talk me out of it.

PS: My dad told me if I don't move out of our hut and get a job, I will only have three days at most to live.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you have a hut in the forest with wifi?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I had to google forest, to not write forrest...Do you (like to) feel dominated by trees?


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you have a hut in the forest with wifi?


In three days, no.


----------



## joen_cph

Eating Beetroot in a Beetle while listening to ...

Listing linear lizzards while listening to ...


----------



## Totenfeier

Since so much has been said about the sheer brute unbelievable fact of Keith Richards' mere existence, has anyone checked under him for moss?


----------



## hpowders

A question for the moderators

Post no. 1: Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Room2201974

Totenfeier said:


> Since so much has been said about the sheer brute unbelievable fact of Keith Richards' mere existence, has anyone checked under him for moss?


No moss was found. Apparently Keith had smoked it all.


----------



## SixFootScowl

POLL: Should the toilet paper come off the front of the roll or the back.

1. Any idiot knows that it is easier to grab the paper from the front.

2. I lead it off the back of the roll because it looks more tidy, even though it drives people nuts trying to grab a handfull of it.

3. I lead it off the back because if I lead it off the front, the cat yanks it all off the roll onto the floor (solution is to get rid of the cat!)

4. I don't have toilet paper. We keep a bin of corn cobs by the outhouse.

5. I don't care.


ASIDE: Speaking of #3 reminds me of a true story. As teens in a public bathroom, a kid said "hey watch this." He proceeded to put the end of the paper in the toilet, then held the lever down (it was one of those commercial toilets that keeps flushing), and we watched the whole role spin like mad and go down the toilet. Well, that was wasteful, but at the time it seemed funny.


----------



## Room2201974

Is it possible to play the piano with 10d nails?


----------



## Room2201974

Sad Music Makes Me Cry (Manic Depressive Round)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You must be really old, it's called bipolar now  Bitonal music makes me bipolar!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...NOT! Just kidding


----------



## Room2201974

My favorite Mauler Cycle:

https://www.momentumcycles.com/product/se-bikes-mauler-274188-1.htm


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> My favorite Mauler Cycle:
> 
> https://www.momentumcycles.com/product/se-bikes-mauler-274188-1.htm


...this full-chromoly street slayer can't be bothered with excuses...removable cable guides and brake mounts let you pump the steeze during evening expression sessions...

I understand why it's your favorite!


----------



## hpowders

Disappointment Thread

Post No. 1: My dad promised me a Mahler cycle, but got me a Harley instead.


----------



## hpowders

Announcement from the Administration:

No longer will you have to wait 3 seconds between "likes". We shut down TC for 16 hours to fix this intolerable situation.

I am happy to announce you will now have to wait only 7 seconds between "likes".


----------



## hpowders

If Bach called his famous piece, the Bernstein Variations, would it have been as popular?


----------



## Room2201974

Music that uses erotic scales.


----------



## hpowders

Did musical scales evolve from fish scales?

Debate. Discuss. But please don't make a fuss.


----------



## hpowders

TC Opera Correction Department:

It's Sills, not Dills.


----------



## hpowders

Have I been in a relationship with my girlfriend for 4 or 5 months? I forgot. Help!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

hpowders said:


> Have I been in a relationship with my girlfriend for 4 or 5 months? I forgot. Help!


Hate when that happens...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

hpowders said:


> Have I been in a relationship with my girlfriend for 4 or 5 months? I forgot. Help!


...sorry, I didn't read "Have I" but "I have"...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can you read, but can't really see? Reading things wrong is a talent I have...You should hear me play the Flintstones...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you afraid that your taste in different performers just isn't the best? Is taste something that can be measures like that? If you like chocolate ice-cream and someone buys you a triple cone with caramel almond brittle, chocolate malt shake & strawberry cheesecake, would you be happy? (I would skip dinner...)


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...sorry, I didn't read "Have I" but "I have"...


Which is worse?


----------



## hpowders

I couldn't access the site and I couldn't be happier.

Debate. Discuss.


----------



## hpowders

Are your Bach Cello Suites better than Bach's?


----------



## hpowders

Which hurts more:

1. Being banned from TC

2. Being hit by a 90 mph fastball


----------



## elgar's ghost

Which hurts more:

1. Being banned from baseball

2. Being hit by a TC moderator


----------



## Room2201974

Which hurts more:

1. Having to explain your palm prints and handwriting on your baseball betting sheets.

2. Being hit by a 90 mph ban from a TC moderator.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Do you prefer an octatonic scale with or without gin?
Does a gin and octatonic leave you feeling diminished?


----------



## Room2201974

Are your box lunches better than Bach's?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Are your box lunches better than Bach's?


No but they're good as Goethe's.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Cereal composers post toasties here.


Harmonicallbran

A final Toast to the OP! :cheers:


----------



## SixFootScowl

POLL:How do you tie your shoes?

1. Left first, then right
2. Right first, then left
3. I tie them both at the same time, one hand per shoe
4. I tie them together and hop 
5. I never learned how so someone has to tie them for me
6. I am a skinhead so tie them in knotzies
7. I don't have shoes to tie
8. Other, pls explain

DISCLAIMER: This post is the fault of downtime for a delayed flight.


----------



## LezLee

My shoes don’t have laces.


----------



## hpowders

Newbie here: Which thread is the best one for me to post on:

1. TC crashed for 16 hours; let's talk about it

2. TC crashed for 11 hours; let's talk about it

3. TC crashed for 5 hours; let's talk about it


----------



## hpowders

I couldn't access the site, so I went out and flew my kite.

Debate. Discuss.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The same happened to me, but no kite. Wish I had a kite! Kites are a symbol of youth and freedom, don't you think?


----------



## SixFootScowl

How long can you handle TC being down before you have to take anti-depressant medication?


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The same happened to me, but no kite. Wish I had a kite! Kites are a symbol of youth and freedom, don't you think?


I have an extra one, but I can't find it.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> How long can you handle TC being down before you have to take anti-depressant medication?


Because of the Wagner threads, I was already taking Prozac, so I was already well prepared.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Because of the Wagner threads, I was already taking Prozac, so I was already well prepared.


I love Wagner's music but I just don't have the patience to follow those voluminous threads. In fact, I don't have patience to follow voluminous posts. I often skim threads until I see short posts and only read those. The exception is if it is an opera that I am flipping my lid over, then I will bore in.

No meds, just avoidance tactics for me, but when TC goes down, I find out how inadequate those other sites really are. Ha! There is one classical site that gets a post about every 3 weeks. Boring. More interesting trying different ways to get on TC and some occasionally work.


----------



## hpowders

Hold on. My phone is ringing. Maybe they want me to be a witness from way Bach in 1982 for Brett Kavanaugh.....

No. It was just a desperate plea for me to buy that awful British Wagner Ring in English with Goodall. Slow as molasses! By the way, I already own it!


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> No. It was just a desperate plea for me to buy that awful *British Wagner Ring in English with Goodall.* Slow as molasses! By the way, I already own it!


Since it comes in around 17 hours total, it would be the perfect thing to do next time TC is down. 17 hours ought to cover it, then you can come back on TC and make voluminous posts about it. In fact, you can spend the whole 17 hours writing the post in an document editor, then cut and paste it to a Ring thread. You might win the prize for the longest post, fittingly about the longest version of the longest opera.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> Since it comes in around 17 hours total, it would be the perfect thing to do next time TC is down. 17 hours ought to cover it, then you can come back on TC and make voluminous posts about it. In fact, you can spend the whole 17 hours writing the post in an document editor, then cut and paste it to a Ring thread. You might win the prize for the longest post, fittingly about the longest version of the longest opera.


For me, the set is overrated. I will stick with the Solti Ring-just terrific from the first E Flat note of Das Rheingold to the final notes of the Immolation music, dying away, from Die Götterdämmerung.

This is no good. These posts are not so stupid!


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> For me, the set is overrated. I will stick with the Solti Ring-just terrific from the first E Flat note of Das Rheingold to the final notes of the Immolation music, dying away, from Die Götterdämmerung.
> 
> This is no good. These posts are not so stupid!


Maybe we need to start our own Ring thread, separate from the others, and ban participation by anyone who has posted more than 50 words about the ring in any single post.


----------



## hpowders

Fritz Kobus said:


> Maybe we need to start our own Ring thread, separate from the others, and ban participation by anyone who has posted more than 50 words about the ring in any single post.


Yeah....deep within the bowels of the subforums...where there is very little air....but the posters care more about the music than posting about each other.


----------



## Room2201974

I was born on third base 
I know I hit a triple
I deserve to cop a feel
While drinking some Ripple
To millions and millions I'm their savior
Wait, why you want to look at my behavior?

(Chorus)

Cause

This college prep life is such a drudge
I'm going to Timmies for skis with Judge


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oedipus Tex-PDQ Bach? ...or new work in progress?


----------



## Guest

*Fritz*

''when TC goes down, I find out how inadequate those *other sites* really are. Ha! There is one classical site that gets a post about every 3 weeks. Boring.''

Pray tell me those other sites.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Yeah....deep within the bowels of the subforums...*where there is very little air.*...but the posters care more about the music than posting about each other.


Yeah, the lack of air ought to prevent "long winded" posts.

Let's do it in "Groups" so we can control membership. How about this group:

Non-Bloviating-Wagner-Fan Group
For those who love Wagner but refuse to blather on about it for multiple paragraph/page posts.

RULES: 
Make short posts or get kicked out of the group. 
Pre-existing Wagner bloviators pre-disqualified from membership.


----------



## SixFootScowl

poco a poco said:


> *Fritz*
> 
> ''when TC goes down, I find out how inadequate those *other sites* really are. Ha! There is one classical site that gets a post about every 3 weeks. Boring.''
> 
> Pray tell me those other sites.


Transmission of such information is strictly forbidden even though none of those sites stand a chance.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your not so profound music...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The cat's pyjamas!


----------



## hpowders

Explosive, Mt. Vesuviusian, fissure-inducing, eruptive, Richter Scale 8.7 type classical music:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THAT is the cat's pyjamas


----------



## Room2201974

While boofing, if you can tell a Petite Sarah from a Shiraz, then you are one smart a$$!


----------



## Room2201974

"Harcourt Fenton Mudd, have you been boofing again?"*

*Major points on the Obscure Cultural Allusion Meter®.


----------



## Room2201974

Are there right and wrong values to hold in music? Just asking for my friend, Mr. Fermata.


----------



## Luchesi

Room2201974 said:


> Are there right and wrong values to hold in music? Just asking for my friend, Mr. Fermata.


Are there questions we shouldn't answer in an anonymous forum?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm back (now there is a stupid idea if I ever heard one)


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm back (now there is a stupid idea if I ever heard one)


Congratulations on your retu_n.... I mean on your come Bach.


----------



## hpowders

Strange Stories:

I once heard a camel say, "I want a Clark Bar."

How about U?


----------



## hpowders

Evidence that "negative IQ" exists:

Twenty seven hopeful, future TC posters have been rejected for membership.


----------



## hpowders

Which is the best job for a drone?

1. As a religious experience

2. As a convenient Amazon delivery service

3. As an easy way to exterminate your enemies

4. I do all of these


----------



## hpowders

Is Glazunov simply not Godunov?


----------



## hpowders

There is a rumor going around that some TC posters will be attending Hansel und Gretel soon.

Post No. 1: Don't worry. I won't spoil it 4 U and reveal the ending, _witch_ I think is quite nice of me.


----------



## LezLee

Just watching Masterchef Australia where the contestants are making a highly advanced lemon meringue pie, using a 3D food printer! Blimey!


----------



## hpowders

Compare Bach to Tchaikovsky:

Post no. 1: Height; weight; sexual preference; amount of money in the bank; favorite modes of transportation, etc;


----------



## hpowders

Who would be the better swimmer, Beethoven or Mussorgsky?

Debate. Discuss.


----------



## hpowders

Who would make the better lasagna, Verdi or Vivaldi?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heavy on lead or full of vodka. Who sinks first?


----------



## hpowders

Who is doing better in death? Kubelik or Bernstein?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

hpowders said:


> Who would make the better lasagna, Verdi or Vivaldi?


They would compose the lasagna...


----------



## hpowders

Arrau did the Minute Waltz in close to 2 minutes. What kind of dumb watch was he wearing?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fingers with tourettes syndrome...


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Heavy on lead or full of vodka. Who sinks first?


I need to see proof.


----------



## hpowders

Where did Beethoven go when he had the urge for pizza with pepperoni?


----------



## hpowders

I find Current Listening to be an electrifying read. How about U?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...Youthful binges on Champagne and Vodka became a mature habit, and when his mother died in 1865 he would disappear in a vapor of alcohol for weeks at a time. Although he received a rather substantial civil servant salary, he frequently had to borrow money to fuel his alcohol addiction...
I once disappeared in a vapor of alcohol...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.beethovenspizza.com
It's Beethoven man!


----------



## LezLee

hpowders said:


> Who would be the better swimmer, Beethoven or Mussorgsky?
> 
> Debate. Discuss.


Mussorgsky might be hampered by his Modest swimming costume....


----------



## Merl

hpowders said:


> Who would make the better lasagna, Verdi or Vivaldi?


Definitely Verdi. He once told his wife he was going to make a horse out of spaghetti. She didnt believe him but you xhould have seen her face when he rode pasta.


----------



## hpowders

Merl said:


> Definitely Verdi. He once told his wife he was going to make a *horse* out of spaghetti. She didnt believe him but you xhould have seen her face when he rode pasta.


A horse entered a bar and ordered a Gin & Tonic. The barkeep asked him, "Why the long face?"


----------



## hpowders

LezLee said:


> Mussorgsky might be hampered by his Modest swimming costume....


And yet he actually over-dressed in anticipation of freezing temperatures at the peak of Bare Mountain. Quite pleasant, actually.


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> https://www.beethovenspizza.com
> It's Beethoven man!


I shoulda known!


----------



## hpowders

If Area 51 ever gets closed down, would TC lose at least 67% of its membership?

Also, could TC survive without 67% of the monthly subscription monies?


----------



## hpowders

Latest purchases:

Beefeaters

Johnny Walker Black

2 rolls of Scotch Tape


How about U?


----------



## hpowders

Which DVD performance of Rigoletto would Verdi prefer above all others?

Facts only please! No theories! No opiñions!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Longest Freebird recording


----------



## Room2201974

Did you hear that the White House has replaced all the electric lights??? Yep, it's all Gaslighting now!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do your trolling here .


----------



## hpowders

Someone's looking for me to discuss the 12 Persichetti Piano Sonatas that I recommended on TC.

Post No. 1: Well, here I am. I will wait 10 minutes for discussion to begin and then I'm moving on.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Did you hear that the White House has replaced all the electric lights??? Yep, it's all Gaslighting now!


Carbon Free I hope................


----------



## Room2201974

I've been watching _Animal House II_. It's not as funny as the original.:devil::devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You are not allowed to have an opinion thread.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You can have an onion thread.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How big do you feel?


----------



## hpowders

Directions in Modern Music:

Sung to the opening ten measures of of the Schoenberg Violin Concerto-Hilary Hahn's tempo:

Proceed Northwest 3/4 of a mile; turn left at the Walmart and proceed straight on 'til morning.


----------



## Bruce

hpowders said:


> Directions in Modern Music:
> 
> Sung to the opening ten measures of of the Schoenberg Violin Concerto-Hilary Hahn's tempo:
> 
> Proceed Northwest 3/4 of a mile; turn left at the Walmart and proceed straight on 'til morning.


HP, I'm still unable to send you a private message. Sorry to have to communicate this way.


----------



## hpowders

Bruce said:


> HP, I'm still unable to send you a private message. Sorry to have to communicate this way.


Hey Bruce! I received your PM and I replied to it. You didn't receive my PM?

Yes, my PM mechanism was off yesterday for "routine maintenance" but it is Bach up at this time.

Please try again.

Glad you are enjoying the Persichetti Piano Sonatas, 75% of which are sparkling neo-classical gems.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

African or European swallow?


----------



## hpowders

A tough pill 2 swallow?


----------



## joen_cph

Suggestions for the best classical music for announcing a divorce?


----------



## Totenfeier

Anyone have any examples of music that would give you that plunging-toward-the-ground-after-falling-from-an-airplane-without-a-parachute -- naked-- feeling?


----------



## joen_cph

Totenfeier said:


> Anyone have any examples of music that would give you that plunging-toward-the-ground-after-falling-from-an-airplane-without-a-parachute -- naked-- feeling?


One of the best options would probably be Leo Ornstein´s piano piece, "_Suicide in an Airplane_" from 1916:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Think I'll stay here with my stupid ideas for stupid threads.
What did you learn today?
Escapism is on the internet.


----------



## Room2201974

If "every time it rains, it rains pennies from heaven," then that must be climate change!


----------



## Room2201974

Let's apply the Dvorak technique to all Dvorak symphonies! Especially the winds.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you easily offended?
a) no.
b) WHAT DO YOU MEAN?


----------



## Room2201974

We could also apply the Dvorak pattern to keyboards!


----------



## Roger Knox

joen_cph said:


> Suggestions for the best classical music for announcing a divorce?


any _Music Minus 1_ recording

_Till Lawyerspiel's Merry Thanks_


----------



## Roger Knox

. . . what is best music? 

1. absolut music
2. absolut vodka
3. absolut pitch
4. 1 plus 2
5. 2 plus 3
6. none of nothing


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> . . . what is best music?
> 
> 1. absolut music
> 2. absolut vodka
> 3. absolut pitch
> 4. 1 plus 2
> 5. 2 plus 3
> 6. none of nothing


Isn't that a description of Igor Stravinsky?


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> . . . what is best music?
> 
> 1. absolut music
> 2. absolut vodka
> 3. absolut pitch
> 4. 1 plus 2
> 5. 2 plus 3
> 6. none of nothing


The Shepherd on the Vodka Rocks.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Beethoven the pugilist.


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> . . . what is best music?
> 
> 1. absolut music
> 2. absolut vodka
> 3. absolut pitch
> 4. 1 plus 2
> 5. 2 plus 3
> 6. none of nothing


WHAT???!!! no one likes no. 6?


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> The Shepherd on the Vodka Rocks.


Is that frozen vodka or the loaded shepherd that rocks?


----------



## SixFootScowl

You Know You Don't Have A Life Outside of TC When...

1. You buy CDs just so you can post them in recent purchases

2. You continually click "New Posts" even though you just did and there was nothing new.

3. You drag up obscure threads from the past in hopes of generating more activity

4. More than 25 percent of your posts are in the Ideas for Stupid Threads

5. 

Ok folks, keep them coming.


----------



## SixFootScowl

5. You never have much time to watch opera on DVD because you spent too much time on TC.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> You Know You Don't Have A Life Outside of TC When...
> 
> 1. You buy CDs just so you can post them in recent purchases
> 
> 2. You continually click "New Posts" even though you just did and there was nothing new.
> 
> 3. You drag up obscure threads from the past in hopes of generating more activity
> 
> 4. More than 25 percent of your posts are in the Ideas for Stupid Threads
> 
> 5.
> 
> Ok folks, keep them coming.


Nothing like me! I click unread posts


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> You Know You Don't Have A Life Outside of TC When...
> 
> 1. You buy CDs just so you can post them in recent purchases
> 
> 2. You continually click "New Posts" even though you just did and there was nothing new.
> 
> 3. You drag up obscure threads from the past in hopes of generating more activity
> 
> 4. More than 25 percent of your posts are in the Ideas for Stupid Threads
> 
> 5.
> 
> Ok folks, keep them coming.


You keep a tally of received "Likes" by the pillow.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Nothing like me! I click unread posts


I wonder what is the difference between that and "New Posts"?


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> You Know You Don't Have A Life Outside of TC When...
> 
> 1. You buy CDs just so you can post them in recent purchases
> 
> 2. You continually click "New Posts" even though you just did and there was nothing new.
> 
> 3. You drag up obscure threads from the past in hopes of generating more activity
> 
> 4. More than 25 percent of your posts are in the Ideas for Stupid Threads
> 
> 5.
> 
> Ok folks, keep them coming.


You always wonder why TC has fallen from the lofty heights of Jun-18-2016 at 22:37 when 4,930 people were on-line here simultaneously! Where did the other 4,000+ go?


----------



## Room2201974

Dear Pugg wherever you are, this one's for you:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> You always wonder why TC has fallen from the lofty heights of Jun-18-2016 at 22:37 when 4,930 people were on-line here simultaneously! *Where did the other 4,000+ go?*


 Died of boredom?


----------



## Room2201974

Works For Ashiko (Round Seven)


----------



## Room2201974

Black Death - European compositions from 1346-1353 (Round Fourteen)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Favorite 16 bar segments from classical pieces (round 679)


----------



## Room2201974

OJ contacted to look for "rogue killers."


----------



## SixFootScowl

What is the difference between really silly jokes and stupidest jokes?


----------



## Room2201974

How do you make the CEO of an American corporation have an orgasm?

You whisper in his ear the following words: "Fifty one to forty eight!"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> What is the difference between really silly jokes and stupidest jokes?


Hey, some are just really silly, while others are truly "the stupidest jokes".


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey, some are just really silly, while others are truly "the stupidest jokes".


Monty Python did silly walks, but I don't know if they ever did stupidest walks. I would like to see some.


----------



## Dim7

Jokes that are exactly as silly as possible without counting as "really silly" and exactly as stupid as possible without being among the "stupidest"


----------



## Room2201974

One Tuna Day, Talk Classical's daily fishy musical regimen. Post your favorite fish themed music. Jorma and Jack contributions welcomed.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I am determined to get the highest Likes given count in history of TC- now that's stupid

Hey, I might even have to report my own post


----------



## Room2201974

Favorite compositions composed after the composer has decomposed! (Round Seven)


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> You Know You Don't Have A Life Outside of TC When...


Someone asks you the time and you find yourself barking "4:33."


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> truly "the stupidest jokes".


Surely, we ought to have criteria and _permissible_ examples of "the stupidest jokes" for this to become an appropriate topic of discussion  ; . . . or maybe it doesn't really matter, now that cannabis is legal in Canada . . .  . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> One Tuna Day, Talk Classical's daily fishy musical regimen. Post your favorite fish themed music. Jorma and Jack contributions welcomed.


Debussy - _Poissons d'or_

Jorma - of Hot Tuna
Jack - of "Cream" Tuna


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bob Dylan and Freddie Mercury are much more famous than Robert Zimmerman and Farrokh Bulsara.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We don't know how to die, but live like we do.


----------



## hpowders

Great fugues that have nothing to do with counterpoint.


----------



## hpowders

Poll: Which is better:

1. Living like we will die

2. Living like we will never die

Please vote only once, since we now have a mod whose job is exclusively counting poll votes and voters.


----------



## hpowders

Fugues that make you want to die.


----------



## hpowders

Which is better music? Old Penderecki, teenage Penderecki or no Penderecki?


----------



## hpowders

Computer Talk?

Mine doesn't. How about yours.


----------



## hpowders

Which is the best way to get directions?

1. Ask a mod

2. GPS

3. Stop in a gas station

4. Use a map

5. Modern music


----------



## SixFootScowl

Strange Threads and Bizarre Posts on TC.


----------



## hpowders

Anybody know of a complete Die Walküre recording on one LP? I don't care about cuts and I don't have a lot of patience.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Anybody know of a complete Die Walküre recording on one LP? I don't care about cuts and I don't have a lot of patience.


Yeah, forget about one act per disk. I want it all. And I don't want to flip disks or LPs.


----------



## Art Rock

I actually burned the complete ring in 360MP3 on one DVD. And a few other Wagner operas.


----------



## hpowders

Favorite Wagner Operas from posters who hate Wagner

Post No. 1: The only Wagner opera I really, really like is Peter Grimes.....oh wait.....:lol:


----------



## Room2201974

Art Rock said:


> I actually burned the complete ring in 360MP3 on one DVD. And a few other Wagner operas.


And now the ghost chord will come back and haunt you.


----------



## Room2201974

A new national anthem:

O Cannabis
Our home and native plant
True patriot love in all thy sons command


----------



## joen_cph

Why I Don't Like Modern Classical Music And It Is So Bad, Vol.1342.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bar fight!
Me: Modern music is classical music!
Dude:Classsical musick is classssical music
Hold my glasses...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! Lets have some happy fun!!!
Who is your black metal character?
Mine is Frost (real name Kjetil). He can play!


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> One Tuna Day, Talk Classical's daily fishy musical regimen. Post your favorite fish themed music. Jorma and Jack contributions welcomed.


The question remains: which Jack?

1. Black
2. White
3. of Dino, Jack, and Billy
4. Flash
5. Monteray


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> A new national anthem:
> 
> O Cannabis
> Our home and native plant
> True patriot love in all thy sons command


Pardon me, if you mean Canada it's now "in all _of us_ command" *

* true


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Which is the best way to get directions?
> 
> 1. Ask a mod
> 5. Modern music


I've heard of southern, eastern -- but what on earth is this mod-ern? 
Perhaps a subtle connection of 1 and 5: music of the mod direction? 
And what might such direction be?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Bar fight!
> Me: Modern music is classical music!
> Dude:Classsical musick is classssical music
> Hold my glasses...


Crashhhh!!! (tinkle, tinkle). Thud.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey! Lets have some happy fun!!!
> Who is your black metal character?
> Mine is Frost (real name Kjetil). He can play!


Mine is Jack Frost. He can FREEZE you! -- on the G7 chord!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You have no idea thread. Just admit it!


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> The question remains: which Jack?
> 
> 1. Black
> 2. White
> 3. of Dino, Jack, and Billy
> 4. Flash
> 5. Monteray


Only one Jack goes with Jorma!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Help me Jack Pepsi!


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Help me Jack Pepsi!


You might be thinking of the Jack that goes with Coke. Jack and Pepsi don't mix as well!


----------



## Room2201974

$100 million for a WAPO stringer. I didn't know they were that expensive!


----------



## Art Rock

String quintets: Mozart versus Haydn.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You have no idea thread. Just admit it!


Admitted, but instead I offer this ut: . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> String quintets: Mozart versus Haydn.


This seems like unfair competition, but with the latest scholarship you never know what might come out of hidin' . . .


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> This seems like unfair competition, but with the latest scholarship you never know what might come out of hidin' . . .


Very few are interesting.






*Listen to the whole of András Schiff's performance on the Radio 3 web site: http://bbc.in/wZSkFV*

'Albumblatt' is the name given to a beautiful short piano piece by Johannes Brahms written out by the composer in a guestbook in Göttingen in 1853. Conductor and musicologist Christopher Hogwood brought the discovery to BBC Radio 3 and pianist András Schiff came into Studio 80A at Broadcasting House in London to play the piece for Radio 3's Music Matters, to be transmitted on Saturday 21 January 2012 (listen online in HD Sound on the Radio 3 web site: http://bbc.in/wml2dA). This short video about the discovery includes an extract from the Music Matters item.

Manuscript. Moving score.





Unknown Brahms etude discovered in USA
January 13, 2012

An unknown etude by German composer and pianist Johannes Brahms called Albumblatt was discovered at the University Library of Princeton University and will be presented to the public for the first time on BBC radio, The Guardian reports.

The musical historian and conductor Christopher Hogwood found a rarity in the books of an entrepreneur from the German university town of Göttingen.

"He drew attention to the autographs of musical celebrities who had dinner with the library owner - among them were the signatures of Liszt and Schumann - and stumbled upon this miniature work of Brahms, which the composer wrote at the age of 20. When it was first performed in the studio, there was a feeling that we were present at some kind of discovery, "admitted the music critic and radio host Tom Service.

In his opinion, it is very important that the melody of the "Listing from the Album" reappears in the trio for brass, written by Brahms 12 years later.

"He carried this tune in himself for years. Perhaps all his other works had similar pre-histories, only usually the composer diligently destroyed unfinished fragments. And this one was beyond his reach, "the critic explained.

The premiere of the "Listing from the Album" was held on the BBC radio performed by pianist Andrash Schiff.


----------



## Room2201974

Blue M&M's taste the best! Prove me wrong!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your most favorite sugar sweet experimental electro-acoustic music ever.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is this disco music?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Blue M&M's taste the best! Prove me wrong!


In a controlled double-blinded experiment (_n_=12), 6 subjects ate Blue M&M's and the other 6 . . .ah, forget about it! . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

*Incubating The Stupid Thread -- we dare not evade the challenge!*

*Idea for Stupid Thread - Posting of Thread Idea - Thread Implementation*

should we bother?


----------



## hpowders

I have already expressed frustration at attempting to join Private TC Groups. Now, I've been noticing there are quite a lot of Closed Threads too. So, how the heck can I join some of those Closed Threads? I always seem to be on the outside looking in and some of those Closed Threads seem to be so interesting. HELP!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> I have already expressed frustration at attempting to join Private TC Groups. . . So, how the heck can I join some of those Closed Threads?


I don't know. A lot of things are Private and Closed these days. . . But if you want join a thread that was closed in 2006, beware that it might be haunted!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The First Epistle to the Schubertians.


----------



## hpowders

Can anyone identify this tune I am humming? I'm using no vibrato. Trills hummed from the upper note, because it's baroque. That's all I know. Anyone? Anyone? Anyone? Somebody? Somebody? Somebody?


----------



## hpowders

New poster intro's:

Allow me to introduce myself.
Pleased to meet you.
Hope you guess my name. :devil:


----------



## Bulldog

Room2201974 said:


> Blue M&M's taste the best! Prove me wrong!


I tried a blue one, a red and a brown. You are right - blues taste best; the brown's sucked.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

hpowders said:


> Can anyone identify this tune I am humming? I'm using no vibrato. Trills hummed from the upper note, because it's baroque. That's all I know. Anyone? Anyone? Anyone? Somebody? Somebody? Somebody?


I can feel it in the air tonight, oh Lord, oh Lord! Hey, it's Phil Collins...Is that who you have been all this time!? Spitting Image


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is this disco music?


Well, I hear a lot of high-hat cymbal . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> Can anyone identify this tune I am humming? I'm using no vibrato. Trills hummed from the upper note, because it's baroque. That's all I know. Anyone? Anyone? Anyone? Somebody? Somebody? Somebody?


Isn't there an Unheard Melodies Thread (Private Historically Informed Group) somewhere?


----------



## hpowders

Community Help

A Lover's Question:

Post no. 1: Does she feel just what I feel and how am I to know it's really real?


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The First Epistle to the Schubertians.


Reminds me of PeterPaul's Almond Joy.


----------



## Roger Knox

Which is the most sakely?

a. Art for Art's sake.
b. Art for Pete's sake.
c. Art for Goodness' sake.
d. Saké for sushi's sake.

Do not defend your choice through argument . . . 
The answer lies beyond all reckoning, reasoning, willing and the like . . .


----------



## SixFootScowl

Game of Works composed between February 28, 1804, and March 1, 1804.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Game of Works composed between February 28, 1804, and March 1, 1804.


Not a leap year, I take it.......................

PS the 28th was a barmy Tuesday if I remember correctly and just days before the first locomotive, Richard Trevithick's, had run for the 1st time, along the tramway of the Penydarren Ironworks in Merthyr Tydfil, Wales, ah those were the days....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Impressionistic cannibalism.


----------



## Roger Knox

What kooks are you currently reading?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> What kooks are you currently reading?


Roger Knox! Nice new word, thanks translate.google...meaning I was reading your post


----------



## Room2201974

Dear Tom Hanks,

I just gotta know.....which Wilson do you love the most?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Roger Knox! Nice new word, thanks translate.google...meaning I was reading your post


Kjetil,

Thanks for reading. Kook is an old-fashioned slang word but I still like it. But maybe it will be banned for being disrespectful of some people, like those who believe the world is flat.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just how flat? I've actually read the word some more times now, in a novel I'm reading (the Brilliant & Forever by Scottish (hilarious) author)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Where do you like to synthesize, and why?


----------



## aleazk

Is the German piece played at your funeral really 'boring'?


----------



## aleazk

Cars of tomorrow morning

Directions of modern magic

Directions of modern tragedies

Directions of modern cars


----------



## LezLee

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Not a leap year, I take it.......................
> 
> PS the 28th was a barmy Tuesday if I remember correctly and just days before the first locomotive, Richard Trevithick's, had run for the 1st time, along the tramway of the Penydarren Ironworks in Merthyr Tydfil, Wales, ah those were the days....


Er, yes, it was a leap year, so the joke's ever so slightly misfired :lol:
(Leap years are divisible by 4 and centuries by 400)

I do so enjoy being a pedant.....


----------



## arpeggio

Who composed the best Symphony 100:

Joseph Haydn
Christoph Graupner
Johann Melchoir Molter
Carl Ditters von Dettersdorf
Derek Bourgeois
Lief Segerstam
Johann Stamitz
Anonymous 
Other


----------



## Room2201974

Music mashup I'd like to hear: Miles Davis plays Chopin mazurkas.

I'd buy that CD!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We are the world thread. Who are we? We are who we are, or was that my brother...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I used to live in Glasgow, or was that my sister...?


----------



## arpeggio

If classical music is dead why bother to listen to it.


----------



## Roger Knox

Which of Czerny's piano etudes most needs a wah-wah pedal?


----------



## Room2201974

Room2201974 said:


> Dear Tom Hanks,
> 
> I just gotta know.....which Wilson do you love the most?


I can't believe no one "got" that.


----------



## Room2201974

Favorite 12 tone music to make love to. Round Seven


----------



## Room2201974

If soft drink companies had to use serial music in their commercials, who would have a better tone row, Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Roger Knox

_Really_ stupid thread ideas:

Is the earth _really_ flat?
Is Mac the Knife _really_ sharp?
Is the best minor scale _really_ natural?


----------



## Room2201974

Why couldn't the Eagles simply fly away from Hotel California?


----------



## Room2201974

If there are Blood on the Tracks, where are the body parts?


----------



## Room2201974

Is there mirror writing in _Mirrors_?


----------



## Room2201974

Anyone else like Frank Underwood's initialed cufflinks?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

OK, seriously mad thread that isn't quite:

If you could add a fourth pedal as standard to grand pianos, what would it do?


----------



## Room2201974

Pat Fairlea said:


> OK, seriously mad thread that isn't quite:
> 
> If you could add a fourth pedal as standard to grand pianos, what would it do?


Cover up my mistakes!


----------



## Totenfeier

Pat Fairlea said:


> OK, seriously mad thread that isn't quite:
> 
> If you could add a fourth pedal as standard to grand pianos, what would it do?


In a word: Accelerando!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Room2201974 said:


> Cover up my mistakes!


I said 'pedal', not tarpaulin!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey, instant prepared piano!


----------



## Roger Knox

*Threads for Stupid Ideas:* Our foolish Ideas need clothes! What might be the most appropriate characteristics?

1. Detergent Resistant
2. Permanent Mess
3. Woolly Headed
4. Outworn
5. Worn Out
6. Dun


----------



## Roger Knox

Pat Fairlea said:


> OK, seriously mad thread that isn't quite. If you could add a fourth pedal as standard to grand pianos, what would it do?


Every time someone coughs, it would cough back.


----------



## Room2201974

Investment tip #312: Invest in gaslighting. It's HUGE in the States right now.


----------



## Room2201974

Pat Fairlea said:


> I said 'pedal', not tarpaulin!


Oh rats, another person who has heard me play.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What would Iggy Pop do?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do you like classicism and barouqeism where it isn't an ism but postmodernism?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did Karajan die? RIP.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rossini and raisins, I'm confused.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did Rossini die? RIP. Not that Italian...


----------



## Room2201974

Do you have the melismatic runs?

Is there a brand of Imodium for that?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think our newest kitty had that kind of problem. I was inconsiderate and gave her some raw beef...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Blind Sports, anyone?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Shortest to longest conductor.


----------



## Kieran

I think a thread called "Guess What I Just Said" would be fascinating, insightful, conducive to erudite discussion, and might inspire the odd faux pas that we can all chuckle over. Basically, the premise is this: You start by posting a blank post (by typing 15 dots to cover your a$$) and the next poster has to guess what you just said.

I think this is a great idea! :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

How about a thread,"FACTS THAT I KNOW FOR CERTAIN"? 
The posting criteria is that all "facts" posted must be pure conjecture based on the poster's emotions.

Examples:

Beethoven is the greatest composer ever, bar none.

David Bowie was the greatest rocker ever, bar none.

Oh wait, we already have such threads, why load down the site with a thread full of them?


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> David Bowie was the greatest rocker ever, bar none.


No he wasn't, not from bar one onward.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> No he wasn't, not from bar one onward.


Just for the record, while I think David Bowie had some good songs, I was never a fan.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So sad
Sad song
Sung wrong 
Bar none
Where's my beer?
Bar none


----------



## Roger Knox

Nice poem, existential. Don't they have games in Norwegian bars to cheer you up?:cheers:


----------



## SixFootScowl

I woke up this morning and had no TC likes. How depressing!


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> I woke up this morning and had no TC likes. How depressing!


This statement belongs in the Blues section.

I woke up this morning
Someone had stolen my bike
Turned on the computer
And I had no TC likes
Oh I'm telling you, I've got the Internet blues
I need my TC likes, like Igor Strawiskey needed the booze


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is there a blues section? Like blues sung by opera primadonnas? Or...Caruso sings the blues-o


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Booze rhymes with blues!
He done got the booze blues shoes...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's the worst recording ever?
How and why was it ever released...?
(I have a contender, but not classical, that really tried hard to make it sound really terrible.)


----------



## Roger Knox

_What's the worst recording ever?_

The worst recording I've heard is violin pieces played by Joseph Hague, thought by some to be a pseudonym for Jascha Heifetz intentionally playing badly.


----------



## Roger Knox

Pieces that have boiled you over recently


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Satan Is My Enemy! I kill him every time I fry ground beef and then devour just like a lion. Then he is gone...


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Satan Is My Enemy! I kill him every time I fry ground beef and then devour just like a lion. Then he is gone...


*Kjetil* do you have cow pie mushrooms in Norway?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> *Kjetil* do you have cow pie mushrooms in Norway?


Translate.google kept me completely ignorant here...Mushrooms go well with ground beef!
...oh, wait, google...I won't mix in those!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did you hear the one about shut up and play your guitar some more?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is Mozart your enemy? Call 911 or your local military police.


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Translate.google kept me completely ignorant here...Mushrooms go well with ground beef!
> ...oh, wait, google...I won't mix in those!


How come people who are fluent in more than one language don't brag about it?

One of my best friends raised in Belgium learned French and a little German then lived in Brazil and so Portuguese and enough Spanish to get by -- then he came to Los Alamos Labs and he picked up English very quickly. His family would call talking French on the phone while I was visiting and I was just amazed that he never bragged about knowing all those languages! Flemish of course too.

In the States we don't even speak English but he would never say that..


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is bragging a nice thing to do? I only know English fluently, although the latest vocabulary test I did online surprised me with a pretty low score. If I'm bragging I'll say I can read German, French and Spanish, but the truth is I can only read and make sense out of different guitar schools in those languages  Oh Swedish and Danish of course! Knowing English is easy these days, since it's the language of TV and the internet.


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is bragging a nice thing to do? I only know English fluently, although the latest vocabulary test I did online surprised me with a pretty low score. If I'm bragging I'll say I can read German, French and Spanish, but the truth is I can only read and make sense out of different guitar schools in those languages  Oh Swedish and Danish of course! Knowing English is easy these days, since it's the language of TV and the internet.


English, Swedish, Danish, a little German French and Spanish -- that's amazing! Brag about it!

I asked my friend if it confuses his brain to have all those different vocabularies and grammars and phrases and curse words rolling around in there? He just laughed and said it might if he thought about it.. What does that mean? You don't think about it?

I worked five years in Athens GR at the National Observatory and I never even could learn their alphabet. Everyone wanted to practice their English with us.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm glad I wasn't born in Greece, because I don't know a word Greek.


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm glad I wasn't born in Greece, because I don't know a word Greek.


You know the word OKAY, which they say is ola kala = all good. They're proud of that.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luchesi said:


> You know the word OKAY, which they say is ola kala = all good. They're proud of that.


Ola kala! Hakuna matata  I also actually know a song in Swahili: Jambo bwana. I sing it whenever I meet somebody from East Africa, which usually happens in August, when students from Kenya and Tanzania come to sell books on the door


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Whenever I get a bit offended here or there, I try to come up with an idea for a stupid thread. This time: Homework! 
If you claim to not like an artist or piece of music, but only say "I don't like it", then you should come up with 10 positive things about it...


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Whenever I get a bit offended here or there, I try to come up with an idea for a stupid thread. This time: Homework!
> If you claim to not like an artist or piece of music, but only say "I don't like it", then you should come up with 10 positive things about it...


Well, perhaps 3 positive things? It's very difficult with music that seems to be intended to annoy, and thereby gain a following.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What I was thinking about was the classics with different conductors. I think we should just respect the great efforts done to make music  Also the artists we criticize are often tiptop and ahead of many others. Who are we to judge them?


----------



## Room2201974

Luchesi said:


> Well, perhaps 3 positive things? It's very difficult with music that seems to be intended to annoy, and thereby gain a following.


Wait, wait, wait....... Do you mean all I have to do to gain a following is to play annoying music? Where do I sign up?


----------



## LezLee

Room2201974 said:


> Wait, wait, wait....... Do you mean all I have to do to gain a following is to play annoying music? Where do I sign up?


We could go on tour together?


----------



## Luchesi

Room2201974 said:


> Wait, wait, wait....... Do you mean all I have to do to gain a following is to play annoying music? Where do I sign up?


"I guess they all annoyed their grandfathers." Who said that? George Harrison?

rock-a-billy

the mop top bands

psychedelic bands

disco

heavy metal

punk

horror metal

rap

grunge


----------



## Room2201974

Luchesi said:


> "I guess they all annoyed their grandfathers." Who said that? George Harrison?
> 
> rock-a-billy
> 
> the mop top bands
> 
> psychedelic bands
> 
> disco
> 
> heavy metal
> 
> punk
> 
> horror metal
> 
> rap
> 
> grunge


A couple of weeks ago, in another discussion here, I stated that whatever "rock" is, it's the music that pi$$es off your parents. That "music" keeps changing, currently, I believe rap has the title.

Ya gotta wonder how much the Ars Nova riled them back in the day!


----------



## Dim7

Obscure composers that should be even more ignored that they currently are


----------



## SixFootScowl

John Tesh is the greatest pop music on earth!


----------



## Luchesi

Room2201974 said:


> A couple of weeks ago, in another discussion here, I stated that whatever "rock" is, it's the music that pi$$es off your parents. That "music" keeps changing, currently, I believe rap has the title.
> 
> Ya gotta wonder how much the Ars Nova riled them back in the day!


Thanks, reading Google results about Ars Nova you can conclude that the development of music proceeded slowly through those centuries, and then accelerated century by century until the 20th century.

Popular music accelerated too. Critics today will say it stopped, and so did classical music. That might only be our limited viewpoint, or it might be different this time...


----------



## Room2201974

Fake News? Fake News? How about Led Zeppelin I? That's Fake Blues!


----------



## Room2201974

Apparently the 2nd Amendment now covers smocking guns.


----------



## aleazk

I'm a loser, so, please, massage my ego!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Someday I will be a decomposer. Ask whatever you want.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Someday I will be a decomposer. Ask whatever you want.


What would you do if somebody told you that you look exactly like Fritz Kobus but didn't believe you?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am Kjetil, I am a boy. Where are you?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What would you do if somebody told you that you look exactly like Fritz Kobus but didn't believe you?


Once we both decompose we will look the same.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> Someday I will be a decomposer. Ask whatever you want.


Best I seen so far.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra

*I am a psychic. Ask me anything you want.*

Seriously... I am.. a genuine read-your-mind-look-into-the-future psychic and I've decided to open up shop here.

I can sense... I can sense... skepticism.. doubt... ridicule... kind of an insulting amount of ridicule - knock it off... See? I told you that I'm psychic.

In order to prove my bona fides I will tell you the name of the very first person who will ask me a question....

I will tell you the exact question that person will ask me...

And I will answer that question...

(cue spooky music)

Note: I've closed my eyes and I'm in a complete trance - oblivious to all distractions except for that car alarm that keeps going off - it's really getting on my nerves...

And I'm staring into a crystal ball... wait... forget that part - my eyes are supposed to be closed and so that doesn't make any sense...

I see... I see... an "A"... and "A"... it's... it's a name! and the first letter is "A"... and the second letter is... is.... "B"... no, wait... that's not right... it's an "R"... "Ar..."... "T"... "Art".... and now another name is coming through... I see... I see... another "B".... no, wait... that's not right... it's another "R"... "Art"... "R...".... I see an "O".... "Ro..." … "c".... "Roc....".... something... "P"?... no, that's not right..."K"!... it's a "K"....

"Art Rock"! - Does that name mean anything to anyone?

No? - I didn't think so as it doesn't ring a bell for me either... Anyway the very first person who will ask me a question is "Art Rock"...

Art Rock is asking... is asking... wait... something is off.... the language is garbled... almost as if he's speaking a foreign language... Wait! - He is!... He's trying to trick me - Perfide Nederlander!... He's speaking... speaking... German?... No, that's not right... Dutch?... Yes!.. It's Dutch!... That's a foreign language, right?... He's saying... I can see it clearly now... I can see all obstacles in my way...

Art Rock is saying...

"Waarom… waarom… heeft de... heeft de... kip over... over... de weg?

My answer... my answer is... is... - "De Get naar de andere kant" - Yes! - "De Get naar de andere kant"

(cue sound of wild applause and whistling)

Thank you! Thank you, everyone, thank you!

That was too exhausting to continue... I must rest...

(cue fabulous looking babe who comes out and drapes a cape over my shoulders)

(cue sound of footsteps receding into the distance, sound of door opening and closing, sound of face being slapped for placing hand on fabulous looking babe's bottom)


----------



## Roger Knox

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> *I am a psychic. Ask me anything you want.*


My question is: does Frank "Freaking" Sinatra has any connection to Eddie "RUKidding" Varese, apart from the similarly constructed middle names?

I'm thinking of taking up the name Peter "Fracking" Fricker.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Someday I will be a decomposer. Ask whatever you want.


Does that mean you decompose redundant compositions? Is this part of a recycling program?


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra

Roger Knox said:


> My question is: does Frank "Freaking" Sinatra has any connection to Eddie "RUKidding" Varese, apart from the similarly constructed middle names?
> 
> I'm thinking of taking up the name Peter "Fracking" Fricker.


If it was "Frank Freaking Zappa" then I would strongly suspect a connection to EddieRUKiddingVarese but it's not so there isn't.

Next question... By the way Roger I knew you were going to ask me that question. I had a vision of someone from Hogtown asking me that very question. Word of advice - I was reading your mind and you're tempted to take up the name Peter Lion "Mother" Fricker... don't... seriously.

Next question...


----------



## Red Terror

Lady Gaga is the new Maria Callas


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Does that mean you decompose redundant compositions? Is this part of a recycling program?


I decompose Mozart pieces by removing notes and segments via random number generator then play the remains backward on glass harmonica.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Hi! My name is Appaz Knarf and I am new here. Can you guess my favorite musician?


----------



## Red Terror

aleazk said:


> I'm a loser, so, please, massage my ego!


I hear Bangkok is nice this time of year.


----------



## Room2201974

Who can take a thread start (who can take a thread start)
Sprinkle it with blues (sprinkle it with blues)
Cover it with choc'late and an inversion or two
The Cappy Man (the Cappy Man)
Oh, the Cappy Man can (the Cappy Man can)
The Cappy Man can
'Cause he mixes it with love
And makes the world sound good (makes the world sound good)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bars of yesterday


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lets talk minuets


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra

Fritz Kobus said:


> Hi! My name is Appaz Knarf and I am new here. Can you guess my favorite musician?


Johnny Winter... Next question...


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> *I am a psychic. Ask me anything you want.*
> 
> Seriously... I am.. a genuine read-your-mind-look-into-the-future psychic and I've decided to open up shop here.
> 
> I can sense... I can sense... skepticism.. doubt... ridicule... kind of an insulting amount of ridicule - knock it off... See? I told you that I'm psychic.
> 
> In order to prove my bona fides I will tell you the name of the very first person who will ask me a question....
> 
> I will tell you the exact question that person will ask me...
> 
> And I will answer that question...
> 
> (cue spooky music)
> 
> Note: I've closed my eyes and I'm in a complete trance - oblivious to all distractions except for that car alarm that keeps going off - it's really getting on my nerves...
> 
> And I'm staring into a crystal ball... wait... forget that part - my eyes are supposed to be closed and so that doesn't make any sense...
> 
> I see... I see... an "A"... and "A"... it's... it's a name! and the first letter is "A"... and the second letter is... is.... "B"... no, wait... that's not right... it's an "R"... "Ar..."... "T"... "Art".... and now another name is coming through... I see... I see... another "B".... no, wait... that's not right... it's another "R"... "Art"... "R...".... I see an "O".... "Ro..." … "c".... "Roc....".... something... "P"?... no, that's not right..."K"!... it's a "K"....
> 
> "Art Rock"! - Does that name mean anything to anyone?
> 
> No? - I didn't think so as it doesn't ring a bell for me either... Anyway the very first person who will ask me a question is "Art Rock"...
> 
> Art Rock is asking... is asking... wait... something is off.... the language is garbled... almost as if he's speaking a foreign language... Wait! - He is!... He's trying to trick me - Perfide Nederlander!... He's speaking... speaking... German?... No, that's not right... Dutch?... Yes!.. It's Dutch!... That's a foreign language, right?... He's saying... I can see it clearly now... I can see all obstacles in my way...
> 
> Art Rock is saying...
> 
> "Waarom… waarom… heeft de... heeft de... kip over... over... de weg?
> 
> My answer... my answer is... is... - "De Get naar de andere kant" - Yes! - "De Get naar de andere kant"
> 
> (cue sound of wild applause and whistling)
> 
> Thank you! Thank you, everyone, thank you!
> 
> That was too exhausting to continue... I must rest...
> 
> (cue fabulous looking babe who comes out and drapes a cape over my shoulders)
> 
> (cue sound of footsteps receding into the distance, sound of door opening and closing, sound of face being slapped for placing hand on fabulous looking babe's bottom)


Translation -

"Waarom heeft de kip over de weg?"

Why did the chicken cross the road?"

""De Get naar de andere kant"

To get to the other side - :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am on the other side, do I get fries with it?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> Who can take a thread start (who can take a thread start)
> Sprinkle it with blues (sprinkle it with blues)
> Cover it with choc'late and an inversion or two
> The Cappy Man (the Cappy Man)
> Oh, the Cappy Man can (the Cappy Man can)
> The Cappy Man can
> 'Cause he mixes it with love
> And makes the world sound good (makes the world sound good)


Very nice. Could you sing it for us and post up the audio?


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> Very nice. Could you sing it for us and post up the audio?


NO!!!!!! My voice is the last thing you want to hear. To quote John Fahey when trying to describe Leo Kottke's voice, "He sounds like geese farts on a muggy day." That would be a generous assessment of my vocal abilities!


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I am on the other side, do I get fries with it?


Q: "Jeg er på den andre siden, får jeg pommes frites med det?"

A: "Ingen pommes frites bare potetgull… Og... ingen Pepsi... Coca-Cola"






Neste spørsmål…

Det er det for meg her... denne katten er borte… en moderator følger meg uansett hvor jeg går og det er kvelende min kreativitet og begynner å virkelig irritere meg.

Ikke nok kanadiere eller fransk... Jeg liker den nederlandske fyren-han er morsom... Amerikanerne er kule og de alltid få meg til å le... De fleste av de andre her kan du holde… spesielt den engelske! - :lol: - bare tulla!

Jeg kommer tilbake på Steve Hoffman Fora etter den første av året.

Gledelig jul og glade nytt år!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like to google! Do you Google?


----------



## Room2201974

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> Q: "Jeg er på den andre siden, får jeg pommes frites med det?"
> 
> A: "Ingen pommes frites bare potetgull… Og... ingen Pepsi... Coca-Cola"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neste spørsmål…
> 
> Det er det for meg her... denne katten er borte… en moderator følger meg uansett hvor jeg går og det er kvelende min kreativitet og begynner å virkelig irritere meg.
> 
> Ikke nok kanadiere eller fransk... Jeg liker den nederlandske fyren-han er morsom... Amerikanerne er kule og de alltid få meg til å le... De fleste av de andre her kan du holde… spesielt den engelske! - :lol: - bare tulla!
> 
> Jeg kommer tilbake på Steve Hoffman Fora etter den første av året.
> 
> Gledelig jul og glade nytt år!


*Freaking Frank*, so good to have you back in the forum again.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Hi! My name is Appaz Knarf and I am new here. Can you guess my favorite musician?


"Welcome" to the forum, Appaz!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yes! If this is your first time on TC, you are welcome to it...


----------



## Larkenfield

Fritz Kobus said:


> Hi! My name is Appaz Knarf and I am new here. Can you guess my favorite musician?


I couldn't possibly guess. But as long as it's not Frank Zappa, everything is kool.  _Yours truly, Dleif Nekral_


----------



## Larkenfield

_Mozart is my Frienemy!_ _... except on weekends, holidays, and during divorce proceedings._


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Be the first to ridicule a thread here!
Sorry, someone was before you...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who dances at the pub?


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Who dances at the pub?


How many pints later?


----------



## dismrwonderful

Too political?

https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/humour/donald-trump-reviews-music/beethovens-symphony-no-9/


----------



## SixFootScowl

Larkenfield said:


> I couldn't possibly guess. But as long as it's not Frank Zappa, everything is kool.  _Yours truly, Dleif Nekral_


Actually I am Subok Ztirf and that is my normal posting account, but if I am posting about Frank, then I will post as Appaz Knarf.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Actually I am Subok Ztirf and that is my normal posting account, but if I am posting about Frank, then I will post as Appaz Knarf.


My favourite composer is Clemens Erwein Heinrich Karl Bonaventura Freiherr von und zu Franckenstein. What's your favourite app, Appaz?

I heard Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention give a monstrously virtuosic and stupendously tight concert in 1970. Thereupon I decided to give up popular music which was too difficult, for classical music which is just a piece of cake of course!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> My favourite composer is Clemens Erwein Heinrich Karl Bonaventura Freiherr von und zu Franckenstein. What's your favourite app, Appaz?
> 
> I heard Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention give a monstrously virtuosic and stupendously tight concert in 1970. Thereupon I decided to give up popular music which was too difficult, for classical music which is just a piece of cake of course!


With FrankenZapppaStein we can have wild guitar and classical. What other composer does one need?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here's an interesting thread where you can brag a bit, if you like. When did you see Frank Zappa live? Me: 1988 in Skedsmohallen, Norway, the universe. It might even have been on my 18th birthday


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Watch out for guys that can't write on certain threads that once were a bit infiltrated by an alien.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Here's an interesting thread where you can brag a bit, if you like. When did you see Frank Zappa live? Me: 1988 in Skedsmohallen, Norway, the universe. It might even have been on my 18th birthday


I saw Frank Zappa live around 1980 and the only thing I remember is he had a full sized nude female blow-up doll on stage.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> I saw Frank Zappa live around 1980 and the only thing I remember is he had a full sized nude female blow-up doll on stage.


Haha! That can be distracting. So, was that next to Detroit?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Haha! That can be distracting. So, was that next to Detroit?


Frank was bouncing the doll around on the stage. Don't remember where it was, but likely in Detroit. Only other place i saw concerts back then was Royal Oak Music Theater (northern Detroit suburb) where I saw Iggy Pop, George Thorogood, and Cheech and Chong. Maybe one concert in Ann Arbor, Michigan (David Bromberg Band).


----------



## Luchesi

Beethoven was so intimidated by Mozart's A minor sonata that he never composed one in A minor?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> Beethoven was so intimidated by Mozart's A minor sonata that he never composed one in A minor?


First comment in this stupid thread would be that out of respect, Herr Beethoven didn't want to step on Mozart's toes and show him up.


----------



## Luchesi

Fritz Kobus said:


> First comment in this stupid thread would be that out of respect, Herr Beethoven didn't want to step on Mozart's toes and show him up.


Haydn too I guess.. Very polite guys.

Schubert was much younger and he blasted Mozart with two! Discourteous youth!


----------



## JeffD

JeffD said:


> Another stupid thread idea I had would be a poll, again though, it might have merit.
> 
> What do like to do most with classical music:
> 
> talk about it
> listen to it
> play it
> write it


I am modifying my stupid post poll idea:

What do you like to do most with classical music:

fight about it
be right about it
correct others about it
watch others apologize and admit their ignorance of it
lord your expertise and obviously superior taste over everyone


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All of the above and below.


----------



## Roger Knox

*Stupid Entitlement*

*Composers Who Used Other Composers' Names in Their Titles**

*may not be exactly true as posted

Handel - The Messiaen
Williams - Schindler's Liszt
R. Wagner - Siegfried (W.)
Hindemith - Mathis der Mahler
Pfitzner - Palestrina


----------



## Roger Knox

blank . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Moody joy in hell blues


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The return of the son of what-he-said-thread.


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Moody joy in hell blues


I believe that was the first name of Justin Hayward's band but they shortened it for promotional purposes!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite aleatoric Chrismas song...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beethoven composed some bad bad music (Sorry, I thought it would be funny).


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Your favorite aleatoric Chrismas song...


The Twelve Days of Christmas when everyone's forgetten which day number goes with which gift.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> The Twelve Days of Christmas when everyone's forgetten which day number goes with which gift.


Wow! I never heard that before.


----------



## Larkenfield

"On the first day of Christmas my true love said to me: Oh, what's your na-ame? and partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Room2201974

K-Tell Presents: _The Twelve Tones Of Christmas_ - doe deck a phony the halls!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What is this?

Aroma: Fragrant, honeyed and sweet. Some ripe apricots, mead-like, and a curious flinty note, followed by sweet white chocolate.

Taste: An initial burst of mint toffee, with baked fruits such as caramelised oranges, honeycomb, almonds and dates.

Finish: A rich, syrupy aftertaste, with more caramelised citrus and pears, creamy fudge, and an intriguing mentholic sensation in the background.

It's Glenmorangie Bacalta 2017.


----------



## LezLee

Is it really that sweet? Sounds really sickly!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

LezLee said:


> Is it really that sweet? Sounds really sickly!


Never tasted that one, but thought it sounded other-worldly. I just call it whisky


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is the whisky I have (Glenmorangie "Tayne"), therefore my favorite...How about your favorite? 

Aroma: Fragrant and floral, with hints of rose and roasting chestnuts. Lots of toffee/caramel, sweet apricots, and some nuttiness. Further exploration yields muscovado sugar, hints of aromatic coffee and chocolate coated raisins.

Taste: An oily warming texture leads into rich, sweet flavours of toffee, brown sugar, tropical fruits (peaches, mango and orange) and a gentle nuttiness, like walnut or Brazil nuts.

Finish: A long, spicy finish, with bitter-sweet citrus and dried fruits

...but it tastes like whisky.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Why don't we describe music just like whisky? (see above)


----------



## Rogerx

Now what did the cat dragged in.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The least memorable music. (I would probably like it!)


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The least memorable music. (I would probably like it!)[/QUO
> 
> My least favourite piece of music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

poco a poco said:


> Kjetil Heggelund said:
> 
> 
> 
> The least memorable music. (I would probably like it!)[/QUO
> 
> My least favourite piece of music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I like it
Click to expand...


----------



## Room2201974

What is the point of a toe nail music?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> What is the point of a toe nail music?


That reminds me of a TV commercial here in Norway. Bach lute music is playing while the picture descends on a baroque painting of an angel and theres a horrible mistake when it gets down to the toes


----------



## Room2201974

Schickele also composed some great great music!


----------



## Room2201974

Our favorite works composed in the 1350's round seven!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The superior thread. Wool vs cotton...


----------



## Art Rock

Classical Music Makes Me Feel Myself.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Why the point of music is atonal.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> What is the point of a toe nail music?


Make pop songs more interesting:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Listening to Classical Music Makes me Grow Wings and Float in the Sky!


----------



## Roger Knox

*Secret Underwater Espionage!*

Art a fish, Al intelligence


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Listening to Classical Music Makes me Grow Wings and Float in the Sky!


from *The Albatross*, Act One

but what happens next?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: I've said it before.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again: I've said it before.


I'll say _that_ again.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The superior thread. Wool vs cotton...


Merely animal vs. vegetable. How about iron chain mail armour?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> from *The Albatross*, Act One
> 
> but what happens next?


Crash, boom, bang on a can with a banana.


----------



## Roger Knox

Neglected woks of the 21st century, and other true kitchen stories


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Classical music is hard to get...First you have to pay, then wait for ages before its in the mailbox.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The new HIP! Historically ignorant performance.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This morning I took a shower and wondered "when was the last time I changed my mind"...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think all righthtinking people in this country are sick and tired of being told that ordinary, decent people are fed up in this country with being sick and tired of HIP.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Talk classical, but also listen. 
Can't listen, too much talk. 
Listening begins with silence! 
Talk ends silence, 
When silence ends, 
listening should occur,
but no!
Talk too loud...


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Talk classical, but also listen.
> Can't listen, too much talk.
> Listening begins with silence!
> Talk ends silence,
> When silence ends,
> listening should occur,
> but no!
> Talk too loud...


How quiet is it where you live? I bought this new small house and it's eerily quiet around here.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I think all righthtinking people in this country are sick and tired of being told that ordinary, decent people are fed up in this country with being sick and tired of HIP.


Yes we have had it up to here with the kind of folks who will no longer put up with those who yank their chains by saying they can't abide the media who even when they've all gone lights out continue to force us all to have stuff shoved down our throats that we long ago stopped listening to I mean that train has so left the station where was I where am I what do you mean HIP ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luchesi said:


> How quiet is it where you live? I bought this new small house and it's eerily quiet around here.


Our neighbor is the forest, so pretty quiet  There are deer and rabbit tracks around the house.


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Talk classical, but also listen.
> Can't listen, too much talk.
> Listening begins with silence!
> Talk ends silence,
> When silence ends,
> listening should occur,
> but no!
> Talk too loud...


The only known antidote is 4'33"!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Best HIP recordings of Stockhausen.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Best HIP recordings of Stockhausen.


well, where are the original instruments


----------



## SixFootScowl

Which TC members are actually artificial intelligence entities.


----------



## Room2201974

Favorite murder method of the HIP mafia? Strangulation by cat gut?*

*Some re-tuning may be required.


----------



## Room2201974

How do you stop the HIP mafia? You go after their lawyers, wigs and all!


----------



## Room2201974

Your favorite HIP of 4'33"?


----------



## Guest

*"The Official List of Forbidden Words Which Turn Into A Meaningless String Of Asterisks When You Include Them In Your Post"
*
1.) ****

2.) ****

3.) ****

4.) ****

5.) ************

6.) **********

7.) *******

8.) **********

9.) ******

10.) *****

This is intended as a forum-wide group project in which we shall create a master list of forbidden words which turn into a string of meaningless asterisks when you include them in your posts and so feel free to add any forbidden words which turn into a string of meaningless asterisks which I may have inadvertently overlooked.

After compiling this master list of forbidden words which turn into a string of meaningless asterisks we will then have a reference guide which we can consult as to which words we can or cannot use when posting. I would have liked to have known that you can't call people from ******* ******* **** before spending 30 minutes writing about just what ****** ** *** *** ************** people from ******* or even worse ******** can be when you disagree with them even though they're spouting just the worst sort of disagreeable rubbish imaginable.

Quite frankly the very idea of forbidden words is ******** and I for one would like to know how one is to engage in intelligent discourse on this forum without the ability to use the phrase "******** ******* idiot" when engaged in said discourse because honestly has anyone actually read some of the things that people here write without the slightest trace of shame or embarrassment?

Once the master list of forbidden words is completed we shall forward it to the appropriate authorities for possible inclusion in the ToS (don't even get me started on that ******* ***** ** **** because I'm fairly certain that my ******* **** **** ****** *** ** ****** head will explode).

Allow me to thank you in advance for your contributions towards the master list.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What do you think/feel about pianississimo?
I forget to listen, it's awefully quiet...


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What do you think/feel about pianississimo?


I think it sounds better when you play it on the piano.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I sometimes use a taco in the 3rd fret.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Second rate serial and avant garde murderers.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What is music besides your hobby?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Massachusetts. How many times can you say Massachusetts?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What is music besides your hobby?


 Well, it is "international outreach" in song. I sing in a church choir and we are currently doing Norwegian composer Kim Andre Arnesen's "Even When He Is Silent" for the service a week from this Sunday. Is Arnesen's music popular in Norway and what do you think (or not) of it?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm not familiar with him, but I'm glad that he has made a name for himself. He is even younger than me!


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Massachusetts. How many times can you say Massachusetts?


We could ask the one surviving Bee Gee!


----------



## Room2201974

I still don't know why the Sea Shell Restoration company I opened in Denver, Colorado failed.


----------



## Room2201974

While it may be possible to commit suicide while listening to Poco's _Deliverin'_, I contend that its highly unlikely. Let's discuss!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Please Help Me Enjoy Fur Elise


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Please Help Me Enjoy Fur Elise


Play it with your nose!


----------



## Roger Knox

erroneus post..............


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> Please Help Me Enjoy Fur Elise


*sings Beach Boys*

Help me rondo, help, help me rondo
Help me rondo, help, help me rondo


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Please Help Me Enjoy Fur Elise


Drape a thick cloth inside the piano between the hammers and the strings -- the silence is golden!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> erroneus post..............


I like it. A whole thread full of erroneus posts!


----------



## LezLee

Fritz Kobus said:


> Please Help Me Enjoy Fur Elise


Don't bother, it's not worth the effort. :devil:


----------



## arpeggio

Fifty years ago what was the best recording of _The Planets._


----------



## SixFootScowl

How much of what is posted on TC is actually uninformed personal opinion?

1. All of it
2. Most of it
3. Half of it
4. Some of it.
5. Very little
6. I never post personal opinion, only pure truth and facts.
7. If I posted it, it's true. If you posted it, we'll see.
8. The reason I post so much, is because I know so much!


----------



## Room2201974

Your favorite Ambien composers - Sleeper Round!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bottom five Mozart opera recordings.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> How much of what is posted on TC is actually uninformed personal opinion?
> 
> 1. All of it
> 2. Most of it
> 3. Half of it
> 4. Some of it.
> 5. Very little
> 6. I never post personal opinion, only pure truth and facts.
> 7. If I posted it, it's true. If you posted it, we'll see.
> 8. The reason I post so much, is because I know so much!


I think it's no. 9.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The Last Person To Post In This Thread Wins!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> The Last Person To Post In This Thread Wins!


This thread will close in 12 days.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> This thread will close in 12 days.


Oooooooh, now it will act just like bidding on ebay!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jack Daniels & husband arrested for drunk driving.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Poll:
What is your favorite music?
a) country
b) western


----------



## LezLee

Fritz Kobus said:


> The Last Person To Post In This Thread Wins!


What is the prize? I need to know if it's worthwhile staying awake.


----------



## Art Rock

The Albanian symphonies game.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Art Rock said:


> The Albanian symphonies game.


When does the game begin?


----------



## Room2201974

Would a hummel of Hummel be worth more? I'm asking for a friend!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I had 147 beers...
since last February
or was it 148?


----------



## Red Terror

*Your Favorite Environmental Disasters 2018*

Ready your votes!


----------



## SixFootScowl

What is your favorite music?

A. Non
B. Classical


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you feeling superior today?


----------



## LezLee

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Are you feeling superior today?


I feel superior every day.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Bottom five Mozart opera recordings.


When did Bottom make five Mozart recordings? Were they historically informed? And ... weren't the sounds Bottom made in _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ equally bad at top or bottom? Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Poll:
> What is your favorite music?
> a) country
> b) western


Either kind, as long as "truck," "gun," and "girl" are in there.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> When does the game begin?


When everyone registers with Albany, New York -- I'm sure the SUNY music department there could fix you up with Albanian fare!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Which composer would you summon for a home alone by yourself party?


----------



## RockyIII

"Speaker Cables: Size Matters"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Felix Mendelssohn!


----------



## RockyIII

Who is your favorite composer you've never heard?

What is your favorite book you've never read?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Poll: Adam's Apple or Adenoids?


----------



## Room2201974

Bach and the Beatleific Vision


----------



## Room2201974

RockyIII said:


> Who is your favorite composer you've never heard?


John Cage, I've only known one of his pieces and it's 4'33"!!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yeah! That's the best piece I never heard in my life


----------



## Room2201974

If you are having trouble connecting with Sibelius, try moving the planchette to the left.


----------



## Room2201974

Favorite Beethoven symphony recorded before 1910, round seven!


----------



## eugeneonagain

Top ten favourite works wrongfully attributed to Mozart.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Top Ten Opera Librettos Wrongfully Set to Music by Mozart (sez Ludwig )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Isn't it very hard to stick to one guitar all your life till death?


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Isn't it very hard to stick to one guitar all your life till death?


Guitar players say they have G.A.S.- Guitar Acquisition Syndrome. I've never met a serious player who was content with just one. An acoustic player "needs" an electric and vice versa. Then there may be speciality guitars specific to a certain sound you want in the studio, or in a live performance. Hollow body? Solid body? You want humbuckers with that? Acoustic fan brace? Lattice brace? Hog? BR back and sides? Ebony fret board? Ad nauseam!

Just don't ask me how many I own.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How many do you own? :devil:
I have 2 fantastic classicals, made on order (Kevin Aram "Torres" & Stephan Schlemper w/mic+pickup) and a fantastically cheap Parker electric. Oh, I've kept some old classicals, one made into a baritone and another that's drying up.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How many do you own? :devil:
> I have 2 fantastic classicals, made on order (Kevin Aram "Torres" & Stephan Schlemper w/mic+pickup) and a fantastically cheap Parker electric. Oh, I've kept some old classicals, one made into a baritone and another that's drying up.


What was the one "that's drying out" drinking?*  The guitar players with G.A.S. should go to twelve-step meetings together with their neglected G.I.N.'s (G.I.N. = Guitar In Need) if they hope to be in recovery.

* Alert: note the tricky misquote.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

To compose difficult is the most classical music type of what.
Yeah right!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Psychiatric Couch: Bring your life problems here, expose them to the web world, and get unqualified answers.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What are the better than best, marvelous greatest, greats of the entire universe, today?
...meaning hotdogs...


----------



## Room2201974

Meanest conductor ever?

Georg Simon Ohm gets my vote every time!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What are the better than best, marvelous greatest, greats of the entire universe, today?
> ...meaning hotdogs...


Vienna State Opera, Vienna Symphony -- all great _wieners_


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am going to anti-post to every post I have ever made here and then disappear from TC.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am going to anti-post to every post I have ever made here and then disappear from TC.


......by force?


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Fritz Kobus said:


> Psychiatric Couch: Bring your life problems here, expose them to the web world, and get unqualified answers.


It's your mother, it's all your mother. You want to...um...with her. That's your assessment, $9,000 please.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am going to anti-post to every post I have ever made here and then disappear from TC.


Nooooo, please ...


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am going to anti-post to every post I have ever made here and then disappear from TC.


Of course you'd disappear. Do you have any idea of how much energy is released when a post meets an anti-post? The post/anti-post warped drive powers the internets.


----------



## SixFootScowl

CT morf raeppasid neht dna ereh edam reve evah I tsop yreve ot tsop-itna ot gniog ma I.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> ......by force?


Maybe I would have to become a hacker to pull it off?


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> CT morf raeppasid neht dna ereh edam reve evah I tsop yreve ot tsop-itna ot gniog ma I.


Looks like retrograde to me, or maybe dyslexia. Tremendous spin/counterspin, I feel your spirality ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Does your brain surprise you sometimes? 
I was driving happily, listening to Händel's Theodora, only to jump aboard the salsa party boat (figuratively), and suddenly stumbled upon African metal...


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> CT morf raeppasid neht dna ereh edam reve evah I tsop yreve ot tsop-itna ot gniog ma I.


Re "CT ...": I am obligated to provide an anti-post to my previous post on this fragment. An expert tells me it is a rare example of Old Low Welsh.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Does your brain surprise you sometimes?
> I was driving happily, listening to Händel's Theodora, only to jump aboard the salsa party boat (figuratively), and suddenly stumbled upon African metal...


It sounds like culture clashes! Just wondering, was your brain awake or dreaming?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> It sounds like culture clashes! Just wondering, was your brain awake or dreaming?


My brain was awake! I'm used to it though. It's not a culture clash, only culture  I like to listen to lots of different things, maybe classical the most, then metal. Today I heard Donna Summer on my way home from work...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

World Cup in nervousness: The winner is Bobby Joe!
-Are you happy with the win?
-I'm afraid so...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you love music or just your own opinion?
1. yes
2. no


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you love music or just your own opinion?
> 1. yes
> 2. no


1. Good question, yes I love music, that's the easy question ...

But I'm _in love_ with my opinion, it gives me such a warm feeling to be right, sort of like "comfort foods" such as macaroni and cheese or pancakes do. Then I remember ... those foods are full of carbohydrates and fat and whatever. And I hate to think what my opinion may contain so no, I hate my own opinion, it is like an itch that must be scratched, only many "likes" can calm me down ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My brain was awake! I'm used to it though. It's not a culture clash, only culture  I like to listen to lots of different things, maybe classical the most, then metal. Today I heard Donna Summer on my way home from work...


I was just joking about the dreaming part. But seriously, what goes on in our brains when music suddenly changes to a very different type concerns me. That is because there is an attentional jolt, especially for us sensitive musicians who will have to expend considerable energy to re-stabilize ...


----------



## SixFootScowl

A Game of The Most Obnoxious TC Members.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> I was just joking about the dreaming part. But seriously, what goes on in our brains when music suddenly changes to a very different type concerns me. That is because there is an attentional jolt, especially for us sensitive musicians who will have to expend considerable energy to re-stabilize ...


Metal is not so clever before a performance. Silence is better.


----------



## Room2201974

My new company repurposes old redwood furniture, turning the wood down on a lathe to make conductor batons. It only made sense to move our production plant to the capitol of Lousiania.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> My new company repurposes old redwood furniture, turning the wood down on a lathe to make conductor batons. It only made sense to move our production plant to the capitol of Lousiania.


Your company's product could be placed in a movie sequel to "The Red Violin," entitled "___ ___ ____." I assume in that seeking capitol the producers would know that conducting themselves well (unlike a recent mogul) can bayou support.


----------



## Bulldog

Fritz Kobus said:


> A Game of The Most Obnoxious TC Members.


And only the most obnoxious members are allowed to vote.:lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Anyone?? 
unpleasant, disagreeable, nasty, distasteful, offensive, objectionable, unsavoury, unpalatable, dislikeable, off-putting, awful, terrible, dreadful, frightful, revolting, repulsive, repellent, repugnant, disgusting, odious, vile, foul, abhorrent, loathsome, nauseating, nauseous, sickening, hateful, detestable, execrable, abominable, insufferable, intolerable, unacceptable, despicable, contemptible, beyond the pale, poisonous, noxious, obscene, base, hideous, scabrous; informalghastly, horrible, horrid, gruesome, gross, putrid, sick-making, yucky, godawful; informalbeastly; informalbogging; informalskanky; literarynoisome; archaicdisgustful, loathly


----------



## Roger Knox

icky, putrescent, unmentionable, invideous


----------



## arpeggio

If Moses was a composer what would his music sound like?


----------



## SixFootScowl

If Jeffrey Dahmer had been a composer, what would his music sound like?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> If Jeffrey Dahmer had been a composer, what would his music sound like?


Serial composition maybe?


----------



## SixFootScowl

arpeggio said:


> If Moses was a composer what would his music sound like?


It would be the sound of a stick striking a rock twice! Probably like the first two notes of Beethoven's third but on a cruder instrument.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> It would be the sound of a stick striking a rock twice! Probably like the first two notes of Beethoven's third but on a cruder instrument.


The shortest symphony ever!


----------



## RockyIII

Which of the three movements of John Cage's _4'33"_ is your favorite?


----------



## SixFootScowl

RockyIII said:


> Which of the three movements of John Cage's _4'33"_ is your favorite?


Hard to pick a favorite but for sure not the second movement. That one is way too slow for me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Serial composition maybe?


Or maybe he would chop big works up into smaller works?


----------



## Larkenfield

New Releases Thread:

"The US Presidential Military Band Plays Chopin in the Most Awful Arrangement of All Time"






To honor Poland during The War, please do it in Chopin's original voice:


----------



## LezLee

arpeggio said:


> If Moses was a composer what would his music sound like?


I don't know, but there'd probably be 10 movements and it would take 40 years to write...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you poetic? Say it here, but you have to rhyme and you must beware or you're out of time.


----------



## Red Terror

The most hated TC avatars.


----------



## Red Terror

Greatest composers everyone has forgotten about.


----------



## Red Terror

The most hated greatest composers ... EVER!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Best beer for Brahms 3rd?


----------



## Luchesi

Guinness Book of World Records holds the record for being the book most often stolen from Public Libraries.


----------



## Totenfeier

Fritz Kobus said:


> It would be the sound of a stick striking a rock twice! Probably like the first two notes of Beethoven's third but on a cruder instrument.


Gustav Mahler, call your office - the Sixth needs another revision.


----------



## Roger Knox

Overall, I take a very broad view of my generalities _(leans back smugly)_ ...

Hey you! have a problem with that?!!!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Best beer for Brahms 3rd?


a Dusseldorf _Altbier_


----------



## Red Terror

Radiohead vs Ravel: Who's better?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Red Terror said:


> Radiohead vs Ravel: Who's better?


Mayhem is the answer!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite polka. Does it have dots?
yes
no
don't know


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The sabotage all the games thread. Can I do that, right here?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The sabotage all the games thread. Can I do that, right here?


... and the classical musicians who compose for video games, and the symphony orchestras who play video game music? I think not -- it would be "in slightly bad taste," as an elderly piano teacher described my _rubato_ in Chopin's Ballade in A-Flat Major.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bad taste party, right here, right now! Try rubato in Smoke on the Water


----------



## Luchesi

111,111,111 times 111,111,111 equals 12,345,678,987,654,321

Discuss.


----------



## Room2201974

A game of Lesters (Qualifying Round)

Les Paul
Les Preludes
Les Brown and his band of renown
Les Nessman 
Les Miserables


----------



## Red Terror

Your favorite acoustic heavy metal album of all time.


----------



## Roger Knox

erroneous ........................


----------



## Roger Knox

Red Terror said:


> Your favorite acoustic heavy metal album of all time.


_The Iron Foundry_ by Aleksandr Mosolov
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Johannes Kalitzke
Capriccio C5241


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> A game of Lesters (Qualifying Round)
> 
> Les Paul
> Les Preludes
> Les Brown and his band of renown
> Les Nessman
> Les Miserables


Don Les (harmonicist)
Les Huguenots


----------



## Roger Knox

Your Most Disliked TalkClassical Idea for a Stupid Thread (Post #4019 ineligible)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Your Most Disliked TalkClassical Idea for a Stupid Thread (Post #4019 ineligible)


Hey, I love ideas for stupid threads! Ok, it's one of mine...


----------



## Room2201974

The album that coulda been: _James Marshall Hendrix: The Dowland Sessions_!:guitar:


----------



## Luchesi

A thread for advice on winning the Lottery!


..but the chance of you dying on the way to get lottery tickets is actually greater than your chance of winning.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The unanswered question.
Hey, it's a great piece, but also an idea for a stupid thread!


----------



## Room2201974

Did Beethoven have the strongest vocal chords of the big three?


----------



## LezLee

Luchesi said:


> A thread for advice on winning the Lottery!
> 
> ..but the chance of you dying on the way to get lottery tickets is actually greater than your chance of winning.


It seems that saying 'winning the lottery' always seems to imply winning the jackpot. The chances of winning smaller amounts are much greater. Personally, I never play for the big prizes, just the game with a top prize of £500,000 and lots of smaller ones.


----------



## Red Terror

How to stop teenagers from joining TC.


----------



## Room2201974

I was just in a store that sells nutritional supplements and saw that they have a new item; krill oil. My first thought was, "Oh, oh, _Forbidden Planet."_


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey, I love ideas for stupid threads! Ok, it's one of mine...


"one of mine" doesn't get us very close . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> erroneous ........................


I think it's my most disliked post -- embarassing how often I've gone to this well . . .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Modern BS here. It's a new archive.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> I think it's my most disliked post -- embarassing how often I've gone to this well . . .


But it is such a factually perfect post. Always enjoy seeing it used, especially in the midst of controversial discussions.


----------



## Red Terror

Your favorite STD!

Mine is Herpes, what yours?


----------



## LezLee

Red Terror said:


> Your favorite STD!
> 
> Mine is Herpes


Those winged sandals don't suit him


----------



## Room2201974

Definition of an Art song? Isn't everything on _Angel Clare_ an Art song?


----------



## Red Terror

The first in the "Name Names" series: Which TC members have the worst taste in music?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Pieces that have blown you to pieces recently? *


----------



## Red Terror

Hello? I am a student ... could you help me with my homework?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Red Terror said:


> Hello? I am a student ... could you help me with my homework?


Sure, no problem! This is the forum for exactly that


----------



## SixFootScowl

Red Terror said:


> Hello? I am a student ... could you help me with my homework?


As I recall, this actually happened a couple of times on this forum.


----------



## Art Rock

Pieces that you have blown away recently?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Art Rock said:


> Pieces that you have blown away recently?


Not sure what you mean by this, but that's actually one of the best threads on the forum.


----------



## Art Rock

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Not sure what you mean by this, but that's actually one of the best threads on the forum.


Read again. Carefully.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Art Rock said:


> Read again. Carefully.


...............................................


----------



## Room2201974

The album that coulda been - _Mr. Rubato: Styx Plays Chopin_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Buy me a birthday-present! I really want the complete lieder edition of Schubert from Hyperion records! Send PM! PayPal is ok


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Pieces that have blown you to pieces recently? *


In the 1960's I heard the Dave Clark Five's "I'm in Pieces" [bits and pieces, All I do is sit and cry ...]. That did me in, but I managed to piece my life together.

Then I heard it again recently ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Red Terror said:


> The first in the "Name Names" series: Which TC members have the worst taste in music?


I wouldn't care to name names, but any TC member who thinks that the Blutwuerst Sonata is an unsung masterpiece would rank high on my list.


----------



## Roger Knox

Red Terror said:


> The first in the "Name Names" series: Which TC members have the worst taste in music?


I wouldn't care to name names, but any TC member who thinks that the Blutwürst Sonata is an unsung masterpiece would rank high on my list.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> In the 1960's I heard the Dave Clark Five's "I'm in Pieces" [bits and pieces, All I do is sit and cry ...]. That did me in, but I managed to piece my life together.
> 
> Then I heard it again recently ...


Yes, the weird sound they get in that recording is effective in bringing back memories for me. Most of their songs had pleasant melodies and then they came out with that..

"Because" is such a nice song.


----------



## Room2201974

What this forum needs are more threads about objective measurements in aesthetics!


----------



## LezLee

Room2201974 said:


> What this forum needs are more threads about objective measurements in aesthetics!


Indeed, you can never have too many.

Btw, I hope you don't mind me saying, but you've spelt Copland wrong!


----------



## Room2201974

Ouch...........


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> What this forum needs are more threads about objective measurements in aesthetics!


Well, we could start with waistlines: Is there a correlation between obesity and having the worst taste in music! (No doubt there's a genetic marker for the latter.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Game of Chingona! Let us play


----------



## Room2201974

Compulsory serial music training at the age of 12 for all school children! Let's discuss.


----------



## dismrwonderful

They can't get rid of this thread. It is the only one I feel qualified to post in.

Dan [weeping uncontrollably]


----------



## Larkenfield

New Tread: How to prevent instrument injuries such as falling on the wrong end of your flute, tripping into your tuba, or suffering injuries from confusing your girlfriend with your saxophone. 

Discuss!


----------



## Roger Knox

Larkenfield said:


> ... or suffering injuries from confusing your girlfriend with your saxophone. Discuss!


More likely "... or _inflicting_ injuries ...".


----------



## DeepR

Nobody can sing, everybody can whistle!
Whistle a fragment of classical music & record it; other members may guess the piece.

(this could actually be stupid fun)


----------



## LezLee

I don’t think I can whistle. I was always told it wasn’t ladylike.  :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Atle Antonsen, Norwegian comedian, once whistled the famous live version of Love Me Tender. The one with the toupée and Elvis laughing...Couldn't find a link. Just so you know it: It was fun!


----------



## Room2201974

Which GOT character would crack first under Karajan's whip?


----------



## Totenfeier

If you had a time machine and could bring any composer from the past immediately into the present, what do you think the chances are that they would have been doing something embarrassing when you nabbed them?


----------



## Larkenfield

Mahler as Charmin. (Don’t tell anyone I said so.)


----------



## Room2201974

Larkenfield said:


> Mahler as Charmin. (Don't tell anyone I said that.)


Classic!:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I you're bored, think "what would John Cage do?". I could "prepare" my guitar with my 80 plectrums and play slide with my whisky glass. I'm not bored.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What if Maniac sang Schubert?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> What this forum needs are more threads about objective measurements in aesthetics!


I'm afraid they would lead to more objectionable arguments by malcontents!:scold:


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What if Maniac sang Schubert?


What if Schubert sang Maniac?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pieces that have made you choke recently.


----------



## Red Terror

Did Syphilis fuel Mozart's creativity? Discuss.


----------



## Anna Strobl

The best wines for your glass harmonica.


----------



## Room2201974

_Machaut Sings Machaut_ - a new release on Nunsuch Records


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Go to bed thread. Znork!


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Get out of bed thread


----------



## Room2201974

The Kobayashi Maru of 2019: Prison or Skripal!


----------



## Room2201974

Do you practice medication or anything like it?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Do you practice medication or anything like it?


I practise pill-slicing -- opening and closing the pill-slicer uses my 4:33 skills.


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

*Most significant lavatories in the history of opera?*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fun idea! Let's repeat threads with scrambled word order from existing thread titles!

* All death it isn't to very stick one life till the girl your difficult to*?


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Fritz Kobus said:


> Fun idea! Let's repeat threads with scrambled word order from existing thread titles!
> 
> * All death it isn't to very stick one life till the girl your difficult to*?


Is that a depro post or did you jumble it


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Decoding the red book by hand


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

*Mahler as Sharman*í ½í¸Š


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mahler as *Shawarma*.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What if Schubert sang Schubert?


----------



## Room2201974

What if Schubert ate sherbert?


----------



## Red Terror

Maria Callas! Why?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Proof that Schubert ate shawarma.
https://www.tripadvisor.co.nz/Restaurant_Review-g1006488-d8873384-Reviews-Nomadas_Street_Food-Zapopan_Guadalajara_Metropolitan_Area.html
We all know Schubert really was Mexican


----------



## SixFootScowl

Andrea Bocelli is the Greatest Opera Singer Ever!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Those Belgian monks thread...they want you alcoholic...thank you, please.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Attila or Maniac? Who is your favorite Mayhem masochistic vocalist?
If you ever listen to those guys, watch out for strange and scary vocal techniques.


----------



## Merl

Mahler v The Shamen


----------



## SixFootScowl

What is the best smelling music, pop or classical?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Do dual Flowmasters on a wildly cammed small block Chevy qualify as music?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mahler as shampoo!


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Mahler as the Mailman


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

What happens if you get a crumb in your Flugelhorn?


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Poll: Bach: Any Good or Just a Dud?


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Favourite Cat Classical pianists


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

I'm new; could you recommend me some Wagner


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Music that is OK to ride


----------



## SixFootScowl

StrangeHocusPocus said:


> What happens if you get a crumb in your Flugelhorn?


I don't know, but I would rather have crumb in my flugelhorn than a flugel in my crumhorn.


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Satanic composers


----------



## SixFootScowl

StrangeHocusPocus said:


> I'm new; could you recommend me some Wagner


No! Everybody is different and you may not like the same Wagner I like, so why should we waste our time. Besides there are over 700 Wagner threads with various recommendations so it all becomes a huge meaningless morass.


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Fritz Kobus said:


> No! Everybody is different and you may not like the same Wagner I like, so why should we waste our time. Besides there are over 700 Wagner threads with various recommendations so it all becomes a huge meaningless morass.


So which is the best / worst thread?


----------



## SixFootScowl

StrangeHocusPocus said:


> So which is the best / worst thread?


Same problem. But, if you pick a Wagner opera and ask for recommendations we can get about 1/10th the noise of the whole Wagner catalog. First I recommend the Frying Clutchman.


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

RIP (Franz) Joseph Haydn


----------



## Red Terror

Fritz Kobus said:


> What is the best smelling music, pop or classical?


Poop.

**********


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Fritz Kobus said:


> Same problem. But, if you pick a Wagner opera and ask for recommendations we can get about 1/10th the noise of the whole Wagner catalog. First I recommend the Frying Clutchman.


Wow, it had a real ring to it


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Red Terror said:


> Poop.
> 
> **********


Was that pray tell by Marcel Poot 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcel_Poot


----------



## SixFootScowl

Red Terror said:


> Poop.
> 
> **********


And you have just characterized 99% of pop music!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who will be your favorite composer tomorrow?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Help me pick my favorite composer!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Help me pick my favorite composer!


Do you like to listen to music? That can help you on your way! Try to find out which composer wrote the music you're listening to.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you like to listen to music? That can help you on your way! Try to find out which composer wrote the music you're listening to.


I don't know. I listened to a lot of "best of" and "greatest hits" composer sets and music to do something by sets and just can't figure it out. It is all so confusing. Maybe I should just stick with Phantom of the Opera or something.

Do you think maybe I am not getting a good music selection shopping at dollar stores?


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Try to find out which composer wrote the music you're listening to.


That's what I do every time I hear a Led Zeppelin song. I try to figure out who REALLY wrote it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Imagine all your favorite classical music played by a death metal band!


----------



## Larkenfield

Between music and sex, which one would you be most likely to give up if paid enough?

Discuss.


----------



## RockyIII

What if Beethoven was deaf?


----------



## AeolianStrains

Turned-On Bach, but with sex noises instead of electronic instruments.


----------



## LezLee

Larkenfield said:


> Between music and sex, which one would you be most likely to give up if paid enough?
> 
> Discuss.


Some of us no longer have a choice


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How to get rid of old conductors? It struck me that the famous guys are all beyond pensioner age. Just saw a picture of one of my favorites, Mariss Jansons...


----------



## Room2201974

How do you prepare your piano? I like mine Satied in olive oil with some garlic and Everglades Seasoning. Serve with bell peppers and beats!


----------



## AeolianStrains

RockyIII said:


> What if Beethoven was deaf?


What if we were to lose the subjunctive mood in English?


----------



## Larkenfield

Avatar Identification, Authorization, and Fingerprint Bureau: 
Press fingers on the reply box glass and wait for ticket stub.
Congratulations... You failed.


----------



## Room2201974

When it comes to intellectual property rights, Led Zeppelin is the China of Rock and Roll.:devil: Prove me wrong.


----------



## Merl

The Incredible String Band - the thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Lennon was a Piping Plover.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Room2201974 said:


> When it comes to intellectual property rights, Led Zeppelin is the China of Rock and Roll.:devil: Prove me wrong.


Nah, Led Zeppelin usually did amazing things with their pilfering. There's nothing "cheap" about it.


----------



## joen_cph

The Come-here-for-an-argument-thread:

OK, so you find it frustrating that your attempts at transforming every thread into a vulgarized argument do not always succeed.

But in this thread, there's a guarantee: posts that aren't confrontational will be immediately deleted, and repeating your own fixations will be generously rewarded, all of it via a point system of those good-looking, stimulating s, s, and :devil:s.


----------



## SixFootScowl

joen_cph said:


> The Come-here-for-an-argument-thread:
> 
> .


Kind of like the Monty Python skit? Lets have a Come her for Verbal Abuse thread too! :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Don't you mean Red Reppelin


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Long time no see, Eddie, thready!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I've just been lurking on the Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I've just been lurking on the Stairway to Heaven


That thread or song? Just had a look at that thread. Not my type of thread thread...Didn't you have a nice Zappa-thread here?


----------



## Phil loves classical

The most attractive person's identity you are falsely assuming on TC.


----------



## Room2201974

There's a band that I know 
Who steals songs for their shows
And they're buying their way from replevin
When they get there they know
If the courts are not closed
With their lawyers they can get
What they came for
Oh, and it makes them plunder!
And they're buying their way from replevin

(Insert obligatory :devil: here!)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Merl

Welcome back Eddie.


----------



## Room2201974

Listening To The Dead (Garcia selections)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I wrote a 4 chord song way back, and someone told me it was Kiss...I'll sue them!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Which composer should get stuffed?


----------



## AeolianStrains

Are bears Catholic? Does the Pope poop in the woods?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merl said:


> Welcome back Eddie.


Great thread idea. Would it be anything like Welcome back Kotter? We could just change the name in this video and it would be a pretty good fit, eh?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Photon of the Opera is the greatest.


----------



## Dim7

Severely redundant thread ideas


----------



## SixFootScowl

Hitler's favorite musicians and musical works.


----------



## LezLee

Fritz Kobus said:


> Hitler's favorite musicians and musical works.


No-ball Prize Winners?


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> No-ball Prize Winners?


Heh hea, but that reminds me (No ball) how was Hitler at baseball?


----------



## Red Terror

Schoenberg's method: No big deal

:tiphat:


----------



## Room2201974

Severely redundant thread ideas.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Threads for stupid ideas. Did you ever come up with one you regret? Be honest...


----------



## Room2201974

Proof positive that alcohol and guitar playing do not mix: it's harder to slur when you're slurring.:guitar:


----------



## Room2201974

Do you play your French and German mordants caustically?


----------



## Roger Knox

Voice-leading or vice-leading -- which is more important? (because it's 2019, because it used to be 1740, anything else that occurs to you)


----------



## Roger Knox

explanation of the miner scale, from rock-face to CEO


----------



## Larkenfield

Why CD-R’s are better than commercial CDs but will raise your blood pressure and cost you friends. Should trust in humanity be entirely abandoned except for people who download?


----------



## Merl

I'm new... Please recommend a way of finding my a*se with both hands.


----------



## Red Terror

Any thread commencing with "I am new, could you..."


----------



## SixFootScowl

Hi, I am new here and want to post a thread about Nazis, Wagner, and Opera. Help me figure out the correct title so the thread will not encourage controversial discussion.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Any guitar recitals coming up in Jevnaker, Norway?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Any guitar recitals coming up in Jevnaker, Norway?


Think there may be a Viking death metal festival so perhaps the guitar recital will be the warm up.


----------



## Red Terror

Is AIDS underrated?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Think there may be a Viking death metal festival so perhaps the guitar recital will be the warm up.


We have "The Untouchables Hard Rock Club" here  I saw the guitarist from Sepultura with bassist of Megadeth play here long ago \m/ ...


----------



## Red Terror

Lang Lang? WHY??!!


----------



## Merl

Andre Rieu's Greatest Recordings Part 1


----------



## LezLee

Merl said:


> Andre Rieu's Greatest Recordings Part 1


..or like before Spike Milligan's 'Q' shows ad. breaks - 'Part of One End'


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What did Mozart think of Schubert?


----------



## RockyIII

What is your favorite performance of Cage’s 4’33”? Do you prefer to hear it in a live or studio recording?


----------



## SixFootScowl

What did Mozart think of Ray Charles?


----------



## Merl

Fritz Kobus said:


> What did Mozart think of Ray Charles?


I dunno but i bet Ray saw nothing good in Mozart's music.


----------



## Roger Knox

Was Robert Schumann "the hardest working man in soles?"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you have commercial appeal? Prove it, or not...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Was Tchaikovsky a homo erectus?


----------



## Room2201974

Should the Academy of Recording Artists add free funeral services for future Grammy winners in the Rap Category?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> Should the Academy of Recording Artists add free funeral services for future Grammy winners in the Rap Category?


Presumably a kindness due to a significantly higher incidence of accidental death in the category of rappers?


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> Presumably a kindness due to a significantly higher incidence of accidental death in the category of rappers?


Exactly..........


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> Exactly..........


Of course that means that all rappers who die automatically are awarded a Grammy! Hey, now we may have a way to eliminate Rap music (and stupid people who want a Grammy)!


----------



## Red Terror

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Was Tchaikovsky a homo erectus?


No, no, no-he was a _Homo-Confusus_.


----------



## AeolianStrains

What is the meaning of "god damn her rug"?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listening to the Grateful Dead...Truckin'


----------



## Totenfeier

If Adele and Taylor Swift were hired as the soloists in a Mahler's 2nd, what would you be prepared to do about it?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Totenfeier said:


> If Adele and Taylor Swift were hired as the soloists in a Mahler's 2nd, what would you be prepared to do about it?


Listen to Mahler's 8th instead!


----------



## Red Terror

RockyIII said:


> What is your favorite performance of Cage's 4'33"? Do you prefer to hear it in a live or studio recording?


I am partial to the performance at his funeral ... too soon?


----------



## LezLee

I believe there’s a new remastered, unplugged version due soon. Perhaps you can make a new assessment then.


----------



## Roger Knox

Totenfeier said:


> If Adele and Taylor Swift were hired as the soloists in a Mahler's 2nd, what would you be prepared to do about it?


Plug in my earplugs


----------



## SixFootScowl

Totenfeier said:


> If Adele and Taylor Swift were hired as the soloists in a Mahler's 2nd, what would you be prepared to do about it?


We could modify this question to:

If Adele and Taylor Swift were hired as the soloists in a Mahler's 2nd, how much would they have to pay you to sit through it without earplugs?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! Adele knows her Mahler like you know Brahms! 1 2 3 4...


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> We could modify this question to:
> 
> If Adele and Taylor Swift were hired as the soloists in a Mahler's 2nd, how much would they have to pay you to sit through it without earplugs?


1% of their combined 2018 incomes or 1 billion $, whichever is greater. And more if their voices do not blend well.


----------



## Room2201974

Totenfeier said:


> If Adele and Taylor Swift were hired as the soloists in a Mahler's 2nd, what would you be prepared to do about it?


I'd alert the SDNY as I'm sure racketeering would be involved.


----------



## Luchesi

Boycott shampoo! Demand the REAL poo!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Faking of the organism...


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Best Worst Beethoven Symphony Cycle*
Note this is not the same as worst best cycle because the best cycles and the worst cycles should be in either tail of the distribution with about 95% of cycles between them. Another way to put the title would be,

*If you had to own a worst Beethoven Symphony Cycle, which would you choose? * Choices limited to those posted in this thread (you can post there first): 
What is the worst Beethoven symphony cycle?


----------



## millionrainbows

"Wagner: Did He Kill Natalie Wood?"

"Why Doesn't My Grandmother like John Cage's Music?"

"Beethoven, Anger Management, and the Ethics of Stalking"

"Schoenberg's 12-Tone Method Didn't really Exist, It Was All Tonal"

"Were George and Ira Gershwin Anti-Semites?"

"Thematic Continuity and Melodic Elaboration in Morton Feldman's Music"

"Webern at Beyreuth"

"My Favorite Toscannini Blow-Ups"

"I Threw Up In Daniel Barenboim's Lap"

"Paganini: Was he a Satanist?"

"Schoenberg's Secret Chicken Soup Recipe"

"Summer Grilling Extravaganza: Dvorak's Meat-Cutting Tips"

What Do Rap Fans Think of Classical? A Report on my ghetto-blaster tour of South Baltimore

Has Anyone Ever Actually Listened to Morton Feldman's String Quartet No. 2 Without Going To The Bathroom?

Morton Feldman's SQ No. 2 Festival At Beyreuth

Erik Satie: LMAO, LMAO!!

An investigation into pre-digital recordings of 4'33" and their implications


----------



## millionrainbows

Beethoven, The Masons, and the Socialist Conspiracy of Obama

John Cage, the New York/Eastern Religion Gay Conspiracy, and Obama's New "Multicultural America" Agenda

Serialism vs. the Religious Right: God Is Tonal

Was Bartok a Vampire? The Real Story Behind His "Blood Disease"


----------



## millionrainbows

Serial Music: Continued Next Week

How Gregorian Chant Came From Jewish Chant, How That Was Influenced By Spanish And Moorish Music, How That Is Derived From Indian Music, And How Everything Is Just One Big Drone If You Trace It Back Far Enough

Man and His Cymbals: Saint-Saens' Organ Symphony

Article: Wagner's Ring Praised for Providing Employment for Dwarfs

Were Wagner's Parents Dwarfs?

Dwarfs in Classical Music

Favorite Works Composed by Dwarfs

Favorite Dwarf Double-Bass Players

Famous non-Jewish Jew's harp players

Thematic development in Roman chant

Roman Chant: Sounds Distinctly Oriental, And How That Means All Music Is Traceable Back To The Great Drone

If Beethoven had heard 4'33" _j_ust before he went completely deaf, would he think it was La Monte Young because of the ringing in his ears?

Xenakis and Ligeti: Mosquito-Killing Music For Your Next Barbeque

The Three Stooges' Sound Effects and the Birth of Electro-Acoustic Music_

_When Music Stopped Having Its Own Definition, Women Got Rights, Slavery Was Abolished, And Other Phenomena of The Modern Age

Selected White Paintings To Look At While Listening To 4'33"

Was Yoko Ono More Radical Than John Cage? Imagining vs. Real Sound In 4'33"

If Someone Farts Silently During 4'33", Should That Be Considered As Part Of The Experience?

News Article: Boise, Idaho: 1200 Audience Members Exposed In 4'33" Pre-Concert Bean-Eating Conspiracy

News Article: United States Marine Band Does A Version Of 4'33" To Commemorate 9-11

News Article: Noise Complaints After Performance of 4'33" In Boise, Idaho


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haha! More please


----------



## millionrainbows

since Pluto is no longer a planet, how does this affect "The Planets" by Holst?

"Pluto the Alienated Outsider?"

"Pluto, the Loser"

"Pluto, the Disenfranchised"

"Pluto, the Wannabe Planet"

"Pluto, the Vagrant"

"Pluto, the Off-Kilter"

"Pluto, the Immigrant Asteroid"

"Pluto, the Rejected"

"Pluto, Bringer of Unemployment"

"Pluto, Bringer of Demotion"


----------



## millionrainbows

If there were no octave equivalence of pitch, would music spiral out of control?

If a composer used the serial method, and applied it to a 43-tone ET scale, would he have to exponentially do more work?

I'm allergic to peanuts. Can I listen to Ligeti's tone-clusters safely?

I'm going to be playing Stockhausen's Helicopter Quartet. I can't afford a helicopter, so would a lawn chair and balloons be OK?

If Stockhausen had been black, would he have been Sun Ra?

Webern: Minimal serialist, or just plain chicken?

Did Schoenberg lose his powers after he went bald?

Was Berg a heavy-lidded Romantic, or just a plain old morphine addict?

Obscure "fourth" member of the Schoenberg/Berg/Webern circle discovered: Otto Schoen

The Jungenlieder: Berg's Early Morphine Ramblings

Schoenberg's Secret: He Wrote his 12-tone Music by transposing every third note of Brahms by a tritone.

Milton Babbitt's Laptop Discovered in Attic: Serial Methods Revealed to be a random note generator


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Three Stooges' Sound Effects and the Birth of Electro-Acoustic Music...Stockhausen must have seen these guys


----------



## millionrainbows

Was Dvorak a better butcher or composer?

Was Philip Glass a better taxi driver or composer?

Was Charles Ives a better insurance agent, or composer?

What if Merce Cunningham wrote all of John Cage's works?

Favorite Mahler miniatures

Boulez' Marteau Sans Maitre: Where's "1"?

Inversional Symmetry and Row Permutation in Mozart's Juvenile Works

Masonic Symbolism in the works of Beethoven: The Eye on the Pyramid and The Federal Reserve Bank Conspiracy

Was Mozart Gay, or did he just write Gay Music?

I have decided to start lessons on the contrabass flute. Can I use a regular kitchen mop to clean the inside?

I want to play the Theremin, but I've heard you need to develop callouses first. Is this true?

I'm starting violin, and a guy with horns and a tail has offered to give me prodigious ability on the instrument, in return for my soul. Should I sell it to him?

Review of Cage's 4'33" in Blu-ray Hi Rez:

Excerpt from review:_ "...the silence is darker, more palpable. Normal sound creates air pressure-waves on the eardrum; this recording actually creates negative air-pressure waves; in fact, the silence is so great that I felt a "sucking" sensation on my eardrums as I listened. This is "negative" silence. Wow, I've never experienced a silence so strong as this."

_"Yeah, I coulda told you that 4'33" sucked a long time ago."

Yes, I'm a Theremin player, but I haven't touched it in months!

Theremin in country music: This gives new meaning to the phrase, "Take it, Leon!"

Children's Favorites on Theremin (if you wanna scare 'em)

The orchestra was 'off' tonight...instead of the oboe, they used a Theremin to tune up...


----------



## millionrainbows

Wagner: The Movie, starring Carl Maldin as Wagner...


----------



## millionrainbows

Debussy: Vague Tonality As The Result of Vague Sexuality

If Schoenberg had been a member of the Men's Hair Club, would it have changed his music?

Why don't we have long Wagner operas on Labor Day, instead of the Jerry Lewis Telethon?

The secret of Schoenberg's musical intelligence: that big vein on the side of his head


----------



## millionrainbows

Scholarly articles:

Irregular Measure Structure in the Piano Sonatas of Mozart and in the Songs of Hank Williams

Thematic Similarities in Scheherazade and the Dune Soundtrack

Star Wars and The Planets: Holst meets Brahms

The Effects of Serialism on Corn Growth

Cosmic Singularities, Black Holes, and Cage's 4'33"

Culinary Investigations into music:

Bruckner and Waffles: Better Than Chicken and Waffles?

Schoenberg and Digestion: One Man's Observations

Beethoven: Better with Beef or Porkchops?

My Mozartian Vegetarian Year

Haydn and Potatoes: Variations on Two Great Staples 

Ferneyhough and Exotic Indian Food: Too Spicy For You?

Ligeti and Leftovers: Aleatoric Stews, Soups, and Stocks

Late Penderecki and Traditional Polish Cuisine: A Marriage Made in Heaven


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You kind of remind me of an old colleague mr. Rainbows...Coming up with fabulously funny fings


----------



## millionrainbows

Listening to Schoenberg Tonally: Notes of an Exhausted Burnout

Bach's Unaccompanied Violin Sonatas: Notes of an Exhausted Burnout

Wagner's Ring Cycle: Notes of an Exhausted Burnout

Why Air Traffic Controllers Are Repelled By Aleatoric Music

Stockhausen and UFOs: Notes of an Abducted Listener

Beethoven's Ninth, Masonic Connections, and the Liberal Conspiracy to See All Men as Brothers, Thus Opening the Door to Illegal Immigrants and Higher Taxes

Beethoven's Ninth, Schiller'sOde To Joy, and the Roots of Communism

Chopin, Nationalism, and the Polish Pickle Conspiracy

Mahler, Liberal Religious Views, and the Demise of Prayer In Schools

Mahler's Mammoth Symphonies: A Favorite in Prisons

Was Anton Webern influenced by Twilight Zone music?

Webern's Minimal Oeuvre and the Austrian Wartime Paper Shortage: Coincidence?

New Evidence Suggests that Debussy Secretly Wore Women's Underwear

Wagner's use of midgets in Der Ring

*Anton Webern: The Movie, starring Gary Burghoff (Radar O'Reilly) as Webern

*


----------



## millionrainbows

Milton Babbitt: The Movie, starring Elmer Fudd as Milton Babbitt.

"Be vewwy, vewwy quiet...I'm hunting down an all-interval tone row permutation that will preserve its symmetry under inversion!"


----------



## LezLee

Are you feeling OK, millions? Can I get you anything?


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> Are you feeling OK, millions? Can I get you anything?


We need to know what he is on. This could be one of the best trips ever.


----------



## millionrainbows

LezLee said:


> Are you feeling OK, millions? Can I get you anything?


Yeah, bring me some chicken soup. What are you wearing? :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

Fritz Kobus said:


> We need to know what he is on. This could be one of the best trips ever.


I've already gotten praise from Kjetil. Just consider this a bit of amendment to an injustice; a way of making a Living Archive of my stuff, rather than having it slide away into oblivion.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Modernism post 
:guitar::clap:


----------



## millionrainbows

Who Had the Biggest Unit in Classical Music History? by MetalMusicFan

Death Metal: The Greatest Artistic Achievement of Mankind by MetalMusicFan

Rachmaninoff: You Know What They Say About Big Hands: Newly Discovered Italian Vacation Photographs

Snoopy Meets Charles Ives: An Insurance Adventure

The Music of Charles Ives: Yeah! He Blew Up Real Good!

Alban Berg: The Jugendlieder: Early Pre-Morphine Songs

Alban Berg: The Movie, starring Christopher Walken as Berg


----------



## millionrainbows

Oh, where have you gone, Dennis Brain, Dennis Brain

Oh, where have you gone, darling Dennis

You were speeding in your car, now your brain is in a jar

Now you'll never play another Strauss Concerto


----------



## millionrainbows

Recipes from Composers and Performers:

Milton Babbitt's upside-down cake

Mozart's favorite creampuff

Martha Argerich's super-caffeinated coffee cake

Glenn Gould shares his slow-cooking tips, plus microwave recipes

John Williams: Bland and Comforting Food Recipes


----------



## millionrainbows

Mister Ed: The Movie, starring Aaron Copland as Mr. Ed


----------



## millionrainbows

The Lutheran Church is actually a "front" organization for Scientology. The Christian "God" is also a "front" for an alien being, a Thetan, who is "clear."

Also, within the Masons, there is a secret enclave of Scientologists, using Masonry as their cover. 
Some of Mozart's later symphonies were actually written by L. Ron Hubbard, who went back in time to do it. Some say this is the reason for Mozart's financial struggles during the end of his life; he was paying for auditing.


----------



## millionrainbows

*MORE 4'33" HORROR STORIES

*I was playing 4'33" cranked up real loud, and it started sucking all of the sound out of the room. I started having trouble breathing, and realized that most of the air had left the room. My cat was at my feet, meowing at me, but I couldn't hear a thing. Panicking, I started banging my head against the wall, and then the window broke and I started getting pulled out. Luckily, I was on the ground floor, and landed on some soft grass. Do not, I repeat, DO NOT listen to this piece while on an airliner.


----------



## millionrainbows

*MORE 4'33" HORROR STORIES

*This one involved a low-rider automobile with two 18" subwoofers in the trunk. He had the irritating habit of driving slowly through the 'hood with the bass cranked up really loud, and this happened every Saturday night at around 2:30 AM. One of the guys in that neighborhood happened to be a big John Cage fan, so he set a plan into action. He recorded a CD of John Cage's Three Dances, with 4'33" tagged on at he end as the last cut. He labelled it "Caribbean Rhythms" and gave it to the low rider guy that Saturday afternoon.

Later that night, the low-rider did his usual drive-through routine, and he was slumped low at the wheel, completely hidden, digging on the rhytms of the Cage prepared piano pieces. The Cage music was effective, as well: the prepared piano piece being played was waking up all the neighbors.

Suddenly, 4'33" began playing, and according to witnesses, the entire vehicle began to be engulfed in a huge spinning vortex, caused by the extreme volume and bass of the silence, exaggerated by the playback system and the dual 18" subs in the trunk.

The driver and vehicle disappeared into an inter-dimensional vortex, never to be seen again.
*








*


----------



## millionrainbows

*Entertaining Forum Statistics

*TalkClassical Posters Who Took Up The Most Square Footage with their Huge Album Cover Art Postings

"Prove It:" TalkClassical Posters Who Most Often Ask Others to "Prove" Their Posts

The Forum Atheist Trend: More than you'd think, and eager to tell you all about it

The Staggering Number of 4'33" posts: 456,987 and still counting


----------



## millionrainbows

I've got a CD of The Swingle Singers singing Bach. Is this what they mean by a "HIP" performance?

*MORE SCHOLARLY ARTICLES:

*Does "Sonata Form" Really Exist? by Charles Rosen

"I Didn't Think So," by millionrainbows

Instead of reading the book, just remember this: "Fast-slow-fast"

Harmonic Non-development in the Music of Olivier Messiaen

50 Ways to Hear Schoenberg Tonally, While Leaving Your Lover

Johann Strauss Waltzes and the Roots of Anti-semitism

Howard Levy plays Schoenberg's Pelleas und Mellisande on a single diatonic "C" harmonica

*The modernists are getting older:
*
Piece for 99 Wheelchairs

Help I've Fallen and I Can't Get Up, for 23 dancers.

Symphony for 200 Hot Water Bottles

Music for Percussion and False-Teeth Castanets

String Quartet Music Using Canes Instead of Bows

Man In a Chair, a silent 3-hour piece for a chair and one sitting performer with dementia

Q:"Are great composers basically anyone who isn't a filthy modernist sociopath?"

A: Hey, I happen to like Henry Cowell!

Go for what you know: Iannis Xenakis stages a version of* Phantom of the Opera

*Prostate Polka? 
It's a theme which gets enlarged, and the musical stream of notes gets progressively smaller, until we are left with total silence. Then you die.


----------



## millionrainbows

Hello, I used to be an electric guitar player, but I sold it and bought a 1932 Steinway. I was wondering, is there any way I can get it fitted with a Floyd Rose whammy bar, and refinished to a sunburst?

I want to play some Robert Schumann, and another pianist told me that you had to have a contraption fitted over your hand to do it. Is this true?

I want to play some John Cage prepared piano pieces that he wrote in the early 1950s, but I'm having trouble locating good vintage nuts and bolts made of real steel. Many of them are now cheap aluminum alloys that are made in China, and don't get as good a sound. Is there a good source for NOS bolts and screws?

Cocktails inspired by CM performers and composers:

Roger Sessions Martini: Very dry, with one isolationist olive

Beethoven boilermaker: Shot of whiskey, 2 shots of vodka, spritz of soda, then later you begin scowling and explode

Schoenberg Special: shot of moonshine in light olive oil, which never mixes, 2 drops of absinthe


----------



## millionrainbows

It ain't over until the fat lady doesn't sing:

Wagner's 4'33": A refreshing departure from his usual bombast. They say he had been reading too much Schopenhauer, and tried to "lose" his own ego in the Eastern style.

He quickly passed through this phase, so it's not fair to judge him by this one work.

He later did some interesting things with "prepared singers," where he put various objects (marbles, shrimp, sausages, etc.) and solutions down the throats of the singers. The oatmeal produced an interesting effect. The baking soda and vinegar preparation was spectacular, producing a huge pool of foam around the singer.

More 4'33" hypothetical stories:

Woody Allen said, "If Wagner had composed 4'33", it would have made me *not* want to invade Poland, but just listen to the sounds occurring while Hitler did."

Toscanini conducted a performance of John Cage's 4'33", with full orchestra, in in the presence of the composer. After it was over, 5'33" later, Cage said "No, no, maestro, too slow, too slow!"

To which Toscanini replied disdainfully, "Hmmph! You obviously know nothing about your music!"

More 4'33" hypothetical stories: Stockhausen-inspired:

4'33" Helicopter Quartet: Four string players take off in four helicopters, wearing noise-cancelling headphones

4'33" for Four Orchestras

4'33" performance in Carlsbad Caverns

The first notated 4'33", which Stockhausen composed using a complicated system of rests

More 4'33" hypothetical stories:

A man in Hibbing, Minnesota was arrested during a performance of John Cage's 4'33" at the Hibbing County Concert Hall last Friday night. He was arrested for creating a disturbance. He was making loud protests during the performance, in which the audience is supposed to be listening to the sounds around them for a prescribed period of four minutes and thirty-three seconds.

The sheriff who made the arrest has a bachelor's degree in fine art, and studied Cage and conceptual art to earn his degree. "It's a clear violation of the piece's intent," the sheriff said. "The guy came to the concert and participated as an audience member, so there was a complicit agreement in viewing the piece that he remain silent and listen."


----------



## millionrainbows

New button options:
Like | Share | Hate | Prove It | Blatantly Incorrect | Too Lazy To Respond, But You're Wrong | I Don't Care About This Subject, I Just Want To Derail This Thread

The Serial Digeridoo: Modern Composers Write for an Ancient Instrument

Serial Jew's Harp: New Approaches

The Serial Tamboura: East Meets West

Serial Music for Musical Saw Ensemble

Serial Chest-Slapping: Serial music Goes Ghetto

Why aren't there any cellos in marching bands?

Q: I have an acoustic violin, hollow, that I'd like to modify into a solid-body electric violin. How can I do this?

A: Easy! Get a product called Asphaltum, and pour it into the violin body, filling it up completely. After this dries for 24 hours, simply strip off the outer wood shell, mount a pickup on it, and you're ready to go.

*The Three Tenors: *Luciano Pavarrotti, Placido Domingo, and that other guy.

Q: Why is Gregorian chant so simple and droney?
A: Because of the extreme reverb of cathedrals. Chord changes would have sounded like mush.

Q: Why are there no drums in Gregorian chant?
A: Same reason. Full bands with PA systems would have sounded like crap in Notre Dame.

Q: Why are these big cathedrals so echoey?
A: To simulate early Man's discovery of the spiritual in big underground caves, where he was safe from the wild animals. Also, the extreme reverberation discouraged farts, which would have been clearly audible.

Q: But, Bach's music is spiritual, and he used chords. How?
A: Bach was playing in slightly smaller halls, so he was able to use chords and hire a soundman.

Q: How come African music has so many drums playing all the time?
A: Because the guys playing them were almost naked, and it all took place outside. This aspect of outdoor nakedness is the main reason drums appeared in Western music so late.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wicked! Billy Boy will sue you!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...too late thread


----------



## millionrainbows

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wicked! Billy Boy will sue you!


You mean the Dennis Brain thing?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

millionrainbows said:


> You mean the Dennis Brain thing?


Yes, but you were already a million rainbows ahead. Therefore the "...too late thread"


----------



## Luchesi

millionrainbows said:


> The Lutheran Church is actually a "front" organization for Scientology. The Christian "God" is also a "front" for an alien being, a Thetan, who is "clear."
> 
> Also, within the Masons, there is a secret enclave of Scientologists, using Masonry as their cover.
> Some of Mozart's later symphonies were actually written by L. Ron Hubbard, who went back in time to do it. Some say this is the reason for Mozart's financial struggles during the end of his life; he was paying for auditing.


Robins - as you know since Amazon days I've long admired your mind. You don't disappoint us lurkers.


----------



## millionrainbows

The Most Recognizable Theme in Classical Music: Da Da Da Daaah!

Who wrote "Ta-dahhh!"?

Who wrote the trumpet theme that they play at the Kentucky Derby? 

Who wrote that organ arpeggio they play at baseball games, and why does it keep modulating up to higher keys? Is this due to the influence of Late-Romantic chromaticism?

Who decides what notes trains will play?

Why do French police cars always play an alternating tritone? Is this the influence of Bartok, or Stravinsky?

What is your favorite Mahler symphony?
- The one with the cows in it
- The one where he has a heart attack (that chord in the 10th)
- The slow movement where Marlon Brando does that horrible thing to that woman (5th, Adagio, used in Last Tango In Paris)
- The one where the whole first movement is a drone...reminds me of Terry Riley (the 1st)

Typos:

Mozart: Mess in C minor

Beethoven: Moonshine Sonata 

Copland: Cab fare for the Common Man

Copland: Fanfare for the Common Jerk

Ives: Discord Sonata

Turrett's Syndrome in Postings

This occurs when the brain's normal censoring function fails, and what the person really thinks is revealed in short outbursts. In the following example, the Turrett's outbursts are in brackets:

Could you please help me understand the music [crap!] of Elliott Carter? There must be something I don't understand [I can't stand this stuff!]. I don't hear any normal melodies [it's just a bunch of jumping around like a wounded animal], and the sounds are very dissonant [Jesus Christ this stuff reeks!]. Thank you all very much for your help in this [I can't wait to see the pitiful responses of those scumbag modernists!].

How To Develop Your Perfect Pitch When You Already Have It:
Learn all 12 note names.

Jesus Christ: Did he have perfect pitch?


----------



## millionrainbows

If I like to listen to Furtwangler conducting Wagner, while I'm wearing a Nazi uniform, does that mean I'm anti-semitic, or just that I'm trying to be historically informed?

Q: If Schoenberg did, indeed, kill music as I read on a TC thread recently, why wasn't he extradited back to Germany to stand trial?

A: Because his penchant at destruction was so profound that he was given immunity, in order to work on the atomic bomb project.

What is Beethoven So Mad About?

Mozart: If He Had Played a Sport, Would He Have Lived Longer?

John Cage: What's So Funny to Him All the Time?

David Tudor: Shoeshine Boy to the Darmstadt Composers

Why Do Composers Get Uglier As Their Music Gets Prettier?

Bruckner: Hit With An Ugly Stick

What Is Toscannini So Mad About?

Scholarly articles:

Thematic Development in the Music of La Monte Young

Fog Machines, Aroma Therapy, and Debussy: The Next Level

Stockhausen'sHelicopter Quartet and Its Use in Treating PTSD

An American Answer to Penderecki's Threnody: John Williams' _Just Think of All the Lives We Saved In the Long Run: An Orchestral String Suite

_The "Oh, My God!!! This is the most fabulous singing on earth!!" thread...

...oh, that's already done...

...it's in the general classical music discussions section, not the opera forum.

Is it true that Maria "Callas" is just a nickname, because she had callouses on her vocal cords?

Is it true that John "Shirley-Quirk" was also a nickname, earned by his "quirky" tendency to wear his wife Shirley's underwear under his tuxedo during performances?

The "Let's Make Fun of Singers" thread

Glenn Gould sings Wagner, accompanied by himself using Franz Liszt's piano transcription


----------



## millionrainbows

Wagner: The Movie, starring Carl Mauldin as Wagner...oops, I already did that one.

How about W.C. Fields as Wagner?
"Ahh, yes, my pet, now I shall unfold the greatest spectacle you have ever seen...after I quench my thirst. (glug glug) Ahh, yes, my little prairie rose...(hic)...come a little closer..."

I'm extremely uncomfortable with dissonant and atonal music. Could someone recommend some extremely conservative tonal music? It must not be innovative, or veer too far from tonal center. Major tonalities are preferred, since minor is so much more chromatic, dissonant, and dark. Perhaps some early, bland Mozart, or better yet, some early, bland Haydn. Or maybe even better, an obscure contemporary of these, who wrote very predictable music. 

The reason I seek such music is because I desire to "control" my experience, thought processes, emotions, environment, and everyone around me. I cannot abide the "freedom," chaos, and unpredictability of modern music.

Now, if you will excuse me, I shall continue to clean my kitchen floor with a toothbrush.

Finally succumbing to relentless mockery and endless analogies, a modern composer has finally written these works:
_My Five-Year Old Could Do That_ for piano and five-year old
_This Sounds Like A Cat Walking Across The Piano_ for piano, cat, and assistant with cheese-bait

Schubert's _Death and the Maiden:_ I don't hear the death; it sounds like a bunch of violins. Can anyone explain?

Now, if the subtitle of John Cage's 4'33" had been "Death and the Maiden," I would at least have been able to understand the death part.

Playing with Names:

Reek hard, Strauss.

Dvor....AACCKK!!!

Arnold Schoenb...UUURGH!!

Moz...art?

B....ACH!

Alban B...UURRGHH!

Karlheinz Stockh...OOWWWW!...zen

Gustavo DUDE!...amel

Leonard BURNS!!!!!...stein

Jascha HORROR!!!!...witz


----------



## millionrainbows

Q: Is it true, that to be considered a Romantic composer, they had to die from syphilis?

A: Yeah. That's why the era ended after the invention of penicillin.

Once again we see the influence of technology on music.

On that same note, the modern era started at about the same time as methamphetamine was invented; and hard-core serialism developed after the discovery of LSD in Switzerland.

Ever notice how Schoenberg LOOKS like his music sounds?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Only the lower part of the tyre is flat, the upper part is ok.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Only the lower part of the tyre is flat, the upper part is ok.


Wow! I never thought of that. So all those times I had a flat I could have simply jacked up the car, rotated the wheel 180 degrees, and been on my way.


----------



## Roger Knox

millionrainbows said:


> The Most Recognizable Theme in Classical Music: Da Da Da Daaah! ... (etc., etc.) ... Jesus Christ: Did he have perfect pitch?


... up there's a Texas-sized load of stupid thread ideas ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Betty Botter bought a bit of butter; 
“But,” she said, “this butter's bitter! 
If I put it in my batter 
It will make my batter bitter. 
But a bit o’ better butter 
Will make my batter better.” 
Then she bought a bit o’ butter 
Better than the bitter butter, 
Made her bitter batter better. 
So ’twas better Betty Botter 
Bought a bit o’ better butter.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What do you think of Mahler's Rattle?


----------



## Totenfeier

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What do you think of Mahler's Rattle?


As long as it's shaken with a tremulous firmness, and an increasingly lessening intensity, in the style of a wedding march according to Picasso, with extreme stormy violence today, but with rain diminishing overnight and light fog tomorrow morning, with a partly sunny day for the end of your workweek - it's fine.


----------



## millionrainbows

Emil Gilels: The Movie, starring Tommy Lee Jones.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey I'm a musician, but I'm best known for burning churches.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The logic in Wagner's Ring


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey I'm a musician, but I'm best known for burning churches.


Do you specialise in the Tritone?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do you specialise in the Tritone?


Somebody said so. Mostly 3 tones and locrian/frygian dominant stuff.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A question about Nigel.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> A question about Nigel.


What is art ?


----------



## SixFootScowl

..............................................................................................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You are now entering the trombone zone.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dim7

destructive use of the voice in classical music


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you consider the lithopone to be a musical instrument?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dim7 said:


> destructive use of the voice in classical music


Isn't that what Wagner is all about? :devil:


----------



## Ingélou

How about an orchestra where everyone moves on one section and then just pretends to play the new instrument they're given. 
The audience to be made up of people who have to guess what instrument each person *really* plays.

To make it really fun, blindfold the audience.

Is this music - an analogy to music - or an analogy to another situation?

Answers on a postcard, please.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> How about an orchestra where everyone moves on one section and then just pretends to play the new instrument they're given.
> The audience to be made up of people who have to guess what instrument each person *really* plays.
> 
> To make it really fun, blindfold the audience.
> 
> Is this music - an analogy to music - or an analogy to another situation?
> 
> Answers on a postcard, please.


I am surprised Cage didn't think of this one.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am surprised Cage didn't think of this one.


He did but then came up with 4'33" as a better idea


----------



## Ingélou

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am surprised Cage didn't think of this one.


Actually, you know how people write variations on somebody else's theme - this is mine on Cage's most well-known composition. I even added a cryptic allegory.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I feel bad because I don't love Tchaikovsky more often


----------



## AeolianStrains

Is murder postmodern music? Is postmodern music murder?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I feel bad because I don't love Tchaikovsky more often


I feel bad because Tchaikovsky didn't produce more gay music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*An*l notation .*


----------



## Roger Knox

Is this true?  Give 3 reasons to support your answer:

Thomas Adès
Adonis Subtractès
Isis Multiplysès
Midas Dividès


----------



## AeolianStrains

Most Honorable, Morally Upright Burlesque Dancer

Most Dishonorable, Morally Grotesque Piano Concerto


----------



## Larkenfield

Postmodernism Philosophy, Ethics, Morality, Evolution, Darwinism, Communism, Agnosticism, Atheism, Paganism, Atonalism, Fundamentalism (Christian and non-Christian), Postprandialism (Sucks) that is, if anyone knows what Postmodernism is of anything in the first place.

Discuss ... not.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Larkenfield said:


> Postmodernism Philosophy, Ethics, Morality, Evolution, Agnosticism, Atheism, Paganism, Piano Tuning, Dry Martinis (Sucks) that is, if anyone knows what Postmodern is of anything in the first place.
> 
> Discuss ... Not.


You forgot Valve Rolling


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Poll: Who is the Greatest Waster of All Time?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Poll: Who is the Greatest Waster of All Time?


Have to check my e-mail


----------



## Room2201974

The following idea for a stupid thread has been redacted:

...................................................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Poll: Who is the Greatest **Wurst Maker of All Time?*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Post-satanism and Garfield.


----------



## Room2201974

Poll: Who is the wurst grater maker of all time?


----------



## Room2201974

I'm making a guitar where there are no metal spacings on the fingerboard. I'm calling it a Fretnaught!:guitar:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Room2201974

Mueller Time: The champagne of bottled indictments. Shelf life - five years!:cheers:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Everybody has done the Cabbage Patch one time or another! What is your favorite classical piece to move to? It's all in the hips 
https://hipshakefitness.com/dance/iconic-90s-hip-hop-dance-moves-need-know/


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Things NOT worth remembering (or I Didn't Need to Know That!)*


----------



## Merl

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Best Worst Beethoven Symphony Cycle*
> Note this is not the same as worst best cycle because the best cycles and the worst cycles should be in either tail of the distribution with about 95% of cycles between them. Another way to put the title would be,
> 
> *If you had to own a worst Beethoven Symphony Cycle, which would you choose? * Choices limited to those posted in this thread (you can post there first):
> What is the worst Beethoven symphony cycle?


Sounds like a great idea........ :lol:


----------



## joen_cph

Vegan-only, classical music, please.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merl said:


> Sounds like a great idea........ :lol:


If I had nothing better to do I would start the thread and compile all the worst symphony cycles in the linked thread as a reference, but... it is getting late, I still have to brush the dog's teeth (and mine, not same brush:lol, and catch 20 or so more minutes of La Traviata on DVD before I turn in.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Poll: Who is the Greatest **Wurst Maker of All Time?*


The wurst-case scenario is facing poll questions like this.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Was Tchaikovsky a closet Postmodernist ?*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My name is von, son of don, son of von.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Things worth forgetting:
1)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Music according to IKEA:
1) Pre-modernism
2) Modernism
3) Post-modernism
...I messed up...Why didn't I just screw it back on?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How small your balls get in Antartica?


----------



## Larkenfield

Don’t forget neo-classical postmodernism which brings everything back full-circle to its obscure and inscrutable beginnings that most people didn’t notice in the first place because they were too busy living in the present moment.


----------



## Ingélou

Do you ever have nightmares that in a moment of weakness you joined a classical music forum and then wake up screaming to find that you have?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Eugeneonegin's list of Schubert's greatest misses.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Why isn't pop music less popular?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Is "Pop Goes The Weasel" considered Pop Music?


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Is "Pop Goes The Weasel" considered Pop Music?


Yes. But it's better if it snaps and crackles too. Then it's considered cereal music.


----------



## Dim7

How do I create a thread?


----------



## SixFootScowl

How do I create an exploding thread?

(The idea here is that every time someone posts to the thread, it automatically takes their post and starts a new exploding thread. Think of the possibilities! The site could grow by orders of magnitude in a matter of days, or even hours.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you avant garde? So you really think so? Nah...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The return of the son of John's make me a sandwich again, brother. With ham, lettuce & cheese with a double minor second, please


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Are you avant garde? So you really think so? Nah...


Not in the sense of being a musical experimenter, explorer and creator of the new. For me that ship has sailed . . .

But hope springs eternal! there's still time to become the leader of "Moosic" -- a Canadian phenomenon, dedicated to banning "music" and replacing it with the alternative "Moosic" whose symbol is the bullmoose, representing noble power.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Favorite Symphony Played Backwards


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> Is "Pop Goes The Weasel" considered Pop Music?


If the weasel goes pop, then yes it is pop music. If the weasel rips your flesh, its most likely free jazz!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Favorite Symphony Played Backwards


How post modern of you


----------



## SixFootScowl

Is it better to drop dead or be terminal with six months to live. Let's discuss.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Is it better to drop dead or listen to Mozart for the rest of your life?


----------



## CnC Bartok

Which Beethoven symphony goes best with aubergine?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is it better to drop dead or listen to Mozart for the rest of your life?


Isn't that the same as drop dead or be terminally ill with more than six months to live?


----------



## AeolianStrains

What's your favorite Beethoven note? Mine's B-sharp.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

AeolianStrains said:


> What's your favorite Beethoven note? Mine's B-sharp.


didn't Joe Jackson* do that *


----------



## SixFootScowl

Least symphony of greatest of the least composers.


----------



## joen_cph

Admirably lazy composers


----------



## SixFootScowl

Poll: Favorite Beethoven Symphony

1. Ninth
2. Ninth
3. Ninth
...
9. Ninth


----------



## Roger Knox

CnC Bartok said:


> Which Beethoven symphony goes best with aubergine?


Second Symphony: the slow movement is appropriately suave. But for the Sixth (Pastoral), try dying your hair chartreuse.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who composed Beethoven's ninth?


----------



## Flutter

Fritz Kobus said:


> Poll: Favorite Beethoven Symphony
> 
> 1. Ninth
> 2. Ninth
> 3. Ninth
> ...
> 9. Ninth


I'm surprised you never included the Ninth on your list, considering how great the fifth movement is.


----------



## joen_cph

Top-5 inefficient bans.


----------



## Potiphera

What came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Potiphera said:


> What came first, the chicken or the egg?


This guy took it...


----------



## joen_cph

Central, North-Western composers.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Triangle sonatas


----------



## Larkenfield

“Stupid is as stupid does.” —Forrest Gump


----------



## Larkenfield

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Triangle sonatas


More cowbell!...


----------



## Totenfeier

Larkenfield said:


> More cowbell!...


"(Don't Fear) the Mahler"


----------



## Room2201974

Poll: Who would have done the best job of orchestrating _4'33"_?

A: Ravel
B: Berlioz 
C. Beethoven
D. Zappa
E. Marcel Marceau


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Poll: Who would have done the best job of orchestrating _4'33"_?
> 
> A: Ravel
> B: Berlioz
> C. Beethoven
> D. Zappa
> E. Marcel Marceau


F. John Lennon .


----------



## Roger Knox

Failed ideas for stupid threads


----------



## SixFootScowl

Stupid thread ideas that are so bad they cannot be posted here.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Stupid thread ideas that are so bad they cannot be posted here.


Then, tell me where to post them?:lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Age is a term applied to a range of spiritual or religious beliefs and practices that developed in Western nations during the 1970s. How new age can you get?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Then, tell me where to post them?:lol:


Really Bad Stupid Thread Ideas Group.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> New Age is a term applied to a range of spiritual or religious beliefs and practices that developed in Western nations during the 1970s. *How new age can you get?*


He is so new age he hasn't been born yet!

But the "New Age" never happened. It was predicted in this song:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Really Bad Stupid Thread Ideas Group.


is 4'33" more meaningful in binary?
00100000 00110100 00100111 00110011 00110011 00100010 00100000


----------



## SixFootScowl

*A Question of Methodists: Is Schubert really a more devout Methodist than Beethoven?*


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> is 4'33" more meaningful in binary?
> 00100000 00110100 00100111 00110011 00110011 00100010 00100000


Maybe we should just call it 273 seconds. But then it seems to lose something, which just proves that the original title is gimmicky.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Did Cage struggle and anguish over the total time for 4'33" or did he just pull the number out of an orifice.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Did Cage have Synesthesia and, if so, did he see colors when he performed 4'33"? Or was he on LSD?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Room2201974 said:


> Poll: Who would have done the best job of orchestrating _4'33"_?
> 
> A: Ravel
> B: Berlioz
> C. Beethoven
> D. Zappa
> E. Marcel Marceau


What do you listen to 4'33" on and why?

A. Headphones
B. Concert
C. Youtube
D. Classroom
E. Dinner with In-Laws
F. Fishing boat
G. Zoo
H. Washroom stall (my pick, great acoustical effects)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Phil loves classical said:


> What do you listen to 4'33" on and why?
> 
> A. Headphones
> B. Concert
> C. Youtube
> D. Classroom
> E. Dinner with In-Laws
> F. Fishing boat
> G. Zoo
> H. Bathroom stall


I sing it in the shower!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

5 Minutes to Make Love to Opera


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Methodist minors ascending and descending in moral rectitude. *


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How Classical Music Ruined Beethoven


----------



## Dim7

Poll: (For posters in "Ideas for Stupid Threads") Do you have mental problems?


----------



## Totenfeier

What Marvel Avenger would each major composer be? (Bonus Points: Who would be Thanos? Aw, snap!)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dim7 said:


> Poll: (For posters in "Ideas for Stupid Threads") Do you have mental problems?


I might have a schizophrenic taste in music...


----------



## CnC Bartok

Which two composers would you choose to open the batting, on a spin-friendly pitch where the wicket is likely to dry out over the full five days?

(Non-English people might need a translation here. Australians may be able to contribute, but I doubt they'll get it right...)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

CnC Bartok said:


> Which two composers would you choose to open the batting, on a spin-friendly pitch where the wicket is likely to dry out over the full five days?
> 
> (Non-English people might need a translation here. Australians may be able to contribute, but I doubt they'll get it right...)


Elgar and Edrich 
(PS Edrich was a fine composer of an innings)


----------



## CnC Bartok

Very clever.

I was expecting a less literal, more pythonesque, response.....:angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

CnC Bartok said:


> Very clever.
> 
> I was expecting a less literal, more pythonesque, response.....:angel:


thanks:lol:

Was going to go with Turner
*(Alan- good on spinning wicket possibly related to *William*) * and May (Peter possibly related to Brian)


----------



## CnC Bartok

Brian May is actually Peter May's nephew.

You could always go with Vaughan and Williams?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

CnC Bartok said:


> Brian May is actually Peter May's nephew.
> 
> You could always go with Vaughan and Williams?


didn't know that but wrong Brian









Queen








Composer
Ps they look alike too


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Who remembers this phone?*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Who remembers this phone?*


Looks like a friend


----------



## CnC Bartok

CnC Bartok said:


> Brian May is actually Peter May's nephew.
> 
> You could always go with Vaughan and Williams?


They're not actually related. I just made that up. :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

CnC Bartok said:


> They're not actually related. I just made that up. :devil:


You had me there :lol:
Just for that here is the real Brian May


----------



## Larkenfield

Apples Shih Tzu oranges for infringement.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

New England fiddle Rural music


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Then, tell me where to post them?:lol:


On the Deep Web, at least they wouldn't be seen.


----------



## CnC Bartok

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You had me there :lol:
> Just for that here is the real Brian May


You're a good sport, sport.....:tiphat:


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> New Age is a term applied to a range of spiritual or religious beliefs and practices that developed in Western nations during the 1970s. How new age can you get?


You had to be there. And if you remember you were there, you weren't. Except . . . the previous comments may apply more to the _1960s_, I'm a little mixed up now . . .

Let me try again. The most New Age you can get is to have been involved with drugs, then got off them because you found (INSERT ONE OR MORE) [minimalism, the Rapture, rolfing, Wyndham Hill, alfalfa sprouts, EST, the Perfect Master, the "natural high"] . . . Afraid I feel this is still not much help  . . . excuse me, I believe it's time for my nap


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> You had to be there. And if you remember you were there, you weren't. Except . . . the previous comments may apply more to the _1960s_, I'm a little mixed up now . . .
> 
> Let me try again. The most New Age you can get is to have been involved with drugs, then got off them because you found (INSERT ONE OR MORE) [minimalism, the Rapture, rolfing, Wyndham Hill, alfalfa sprouts, EST, the Perfect Master, the "natural high"] . . . Afraid I feel this is still not much help  . . . excuse me, I believe it's time for my nap


and here is me thinking New age came after Old age


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How many moderators does it take to change a light bulb?


----------



## eugeneonagain

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How many moderators does it take to change a light bulb?


Lightbulbs don't blow here (if they know what's good for them) or they get an infraction.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

eugeneonagain said:


> Lightbulbs don't blow here (if they know what's good for them) or they get an infraction.


AC or DC ?


----------



## eugeneonagain

Battery operated cattle prod.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who is the most beerdrinkiest composer?


----------



## eugeneonagain

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Who is the most beerdrinkiest composer?


Malcolm 'jar-lifter' Arnold? Immodest Mussorgky?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> and here is me thinking New age came after Old age


I was being too hard on New Age movement: it was better than what seems to be happening now . . . In truth, I am jealous of people who can afford to travel about the world visiting the peak spiritual sites and taking workshops with the most divine masters. Also I admit to a certain strategic evasiveness and blurring of detail in my previous post . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Who is the most beerdrinkiest composer?


I've never heard "beerdrinkiest" -- is it a translation from the Norwegian? The equivalent English words I know are harsher and more judgmental!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Why isn't modern classical music bi-polar?*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Listening while you are dead (last round).*


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> Did Cage have Synesthesia and, if so, did he see colors when he performed 4'33"? Or was he on LSD?


I pretty sure that I would be historically correct in saying that he saw white!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Ideal Brahman Symphony Cycle*


----------



## eugeneonagain

Room2201974 said:


> I pretty sure that I would be historically correct in saying that he saw white!


While everyone else just saw red.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> I've never heard "beerdrinkiest" -- is it a translation from the Norwegian? The equivalent English words I know are harsher and more judgmental!


Beerdrinkiest is a word from a Warren Zevon song...I think...


----------



## Room2201974

eugeneonagain said:


> While everyone else just saw red.


Ok, just tee it up for me, a Finn fan!






(Tim's pretty decent, but brother Neil is at the Beatlesque level. :guitar


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Who is the most beerdrinkiest composer?


The safest answer is Composers Anonymous.


----------



## Room2201974

Less Common Instrumental Foreceps


----------



## Room2201974

Listening to the Dead (Pigpen round)


----------



## Larkenfield

"To Serve Man": the book's not what you think!  It's not about eating the salad, but _being_ the salad.


----------



## Art Rock

What's your favourite limoncello concerto?


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> What's your favourite limoncello concerto?


Don't know but I'd like to hear a limoncello concerto by William Bolcom, based on his song "My Lime-Green Tangerine Cottage Cheese Surprise."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you a closet melodist?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Music for hands.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I just don't 'get' Bull riding


----------



## SixFootScowl

Did Wagner ruin Mozart who ruined Opera, which ruined Mediaeval Music or is it fun to work at Burger King?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*When I unRavel then I get busy with Debussy*.


----------



## Room2201974

Grape of the day thread!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Misanthropes on the Podium!*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you ever talk falsetto? TF (Listen to White Room with Cream).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> Grape of the day thread!


Damn, they're rotten...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you ever talk falsetto? TF


I do, often when talking to the dog, or when expressing disbelief at something. It drives my wife nuts!


----------



## Room2201974

Is sleeping the nearest thing we have to a time machine? Answers after my nap!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Stupidest music you have ever heard. Post videos here.


----------



## Dim7

The dumbest tactile sensation you've ever felt


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dim7 said:


> The dumbest tactile sensation you've ever felt


Squeezing my hands through pumpkin guts!


----------



## Totenfeier

Does this bow make my bass look fat?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All music is but some is


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...me and mobile phones....


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Damn, they're rotten...


... at least they're not sour ...


----------



## SixFootScowl

POLL: Which is the correct way to load toilet paper?

1. Leading edge over the top and hanging in front as any practical person would do it?

2. Leading edge stupidly hidden behind the roll so you have to struggle to get at it?

3. Not applicable, I have outdoor plumbing and use corn cobs.

NOTE: Don't give me the excuse for backward loading because your cat will spool it off the front. There is a simple answer to that: Get rid of the cat!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Isn't F-major the subdominant?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Squeezing my hands through pumpkin guts!


Do pumpkins have guts?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Why isn't modern classical music like old classical music ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do pumpkins have guts?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


It's a jam! I can picture this young pumpkin in a pseudo Stravinskian inferno of bubbles. The pumpkin got guts!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How to know it all for real.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Beliefs are the bullets of the wicked or whatever.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do pumpkins have guts?


If they do then so do cantaloupe melons. In fact the two are very similar.


----------



## Totenfeier

Fritz Kobus said:


> POLL: Which is the correct way to load toilet paper?
> 
> 1. Leading edge over the top and hanging in front as any practical person would do it?
> 
> 2. Leading edge stupidly hidden behind the roll so you have to struggle to get at it?
> 
> 3. Not applicable, I have outdoor plumbing and use corn cobs.
> 
> NOTE: Don't give me the excuse for backward loading because your cat will spool it off the front. There is a simple answer to that: Get rid of the cat!


Correct answer: The way my wife tells me to do it. (#2)


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> POLL: Which is the correct way to load toilet paper?
> 1. Leading edge over the top and hanging in front as any practical person would do it?
> 2. Leading edge stupidly hidden behind the roll so you have to struggle to get at it?


It just occurred to me ... it may be modesty that causes people to hide the edge in the reticent #2 way, rather than practise the assertive #1 approach. It is like covering shapely grand piano legs with leggings.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Why isn't modern classical music like old classical music ?


Because it hasn't aged and ripened?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Isn't F-major the subdominant?


... well, no, because it's, it's ... anyway, everything is relative ... Not only that but ... if we let F-major be the subdominant, then we'd have to let F-minor be the subdominant too ... and then everything would want to be the subdominant, and that would land us in a fine mess ...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's a jam! I can picture this young pumpkin in a pseudo Stravinskian inferno of bubbles. The pumpkin got guts!


Ah, the Stravinskian Bubble machine. Bet the young Pumpkin liked her dungeons of despair too


----------



## SixFootScowl

Totenfeier said:


> Correct answer: The way my wife tells me to do it. (#2)


My wife came from a "backward" family. There was a lot of Polish blood in that family, not that it has anything to do with it, but ...

Anyway, the proper loading of toilet paper and my always having a manual transmission were a couple of things in our marriage that I gave no ground on.

Once when we were first married I had to go at her mother's house and, while sitting there, I reversed the roll to the proper orientation. Wife was not pleased. She is very protective of Mother.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's the new propaganda thread! Go for it


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Isn't F-major the subdominant?


Yes, but I believe it has a safe word!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Yes, but I believe it has a safe word!


Polka .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Messy Soggy shoes on the podium*


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Messy Soggy shoes on the podium*


And

Messy Soggy Shoes at the Podiatrist!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

brigitte nielsen your favourite Opera


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Violin double stop with "normal" note and harmonica*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*An Interactive Game - Works of Composers BC thru to AD Round 433*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Let's turn a choice TC thread into a modern opera! Please provide thread submissions. Preferably threads where numerous TC members get banned.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Misandry on the podium: Does it exist? Examples please.


----------



## Larkenfield

Why the Greeks knew a lot about philosophy but nothing about the iPod. Explain. Was it the lack of a long extension cord from Mt Olympus into the 21st-century? Or was Plato against it?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Why isn't modern popular music classical?*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you like country or western?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I was thinking...nah, I wasn't...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you like country or western?


Country because Western may include California which produces some absurd music so I have heard.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite Banned member thread


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Country because Western may include California which produces some absurd music so I have heard.


Social Distortion is Western then?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Your favourite Banned member thread


It's Vernon Reid because he plays guitar!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Was Classical More Romantic than Beethoven?*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your favourite IP address banned or otherwise


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think all the great composers are great composers, I think...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think modern classical music is popular!


----------



## Phil loves classical

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> brigitte nielsen your favourite Opera


Red Sonya. An overture, great long recitative, and closing curtain music.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Anyone with multiple accounts at TC? Do you ever argue with your other ID just to stoke a thread?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Anyone with multiple accounts at TC? Do you ever argue with your other ID just to stoke a thread?


I tried it but Norman got mad at me


----------



## SixFootScowl

Help me! I know how to search, but not what to search for! Give me ideas.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I just don't see the big deal with Maria Callas. Am I simply an oaf with no sense of the finer things in life?


----------



## SixFootScowl

How do I get my ******* friends to like Maria Callas?


----------



## SixFootScowl

How do I get bogans to like Maria Callas?


----------



## SixFootScowl

How do I get my dog to like Maria Callas?


----------



## SixFootScowl

If my best ability is in the making of stupid thread ideas, what does that say about me?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> If my best ability is in the making of stupid thread ideas, what does that say about me?


Its a Living:lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

That's alright! Do what feels natural. We need more great ideas for stupid threads


----------



## AeolianStrains

Why can't all the stupid poopy-heads quit name-calling?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

AeolianStrains said:


> Why can't all the stupid poopy-heads quit name-calling?


Who ?


----------



## Roger Knox

Does _La Valse_ get unRavelled and more threadened as it continues?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Who?


MePoo...................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> MePoo...................


mmm sounds like me too


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> mmm sounds like me too


Oh-oh -- is double-edged satire spreading? On reflection, I think "poppy-heads" would be nicer ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fooling with Mother North 




Play along with Gildas!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Air of pretension here.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Air of pretension here.


Its available in a pressured can too


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fooling with Natures Mother


----------



## Room2201974

Who has given Pluto the least amount of respect:

A. The International Astronomical Society
B. Gustav Holst
C. Goofy


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Fooling with Natures Mother


That's fooling yourself -- she already feels "like a Natural Womaaaan" . . .


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Fools and Mother Nature!*

(Please remember this is tongue-in-cheek being in the stupid thread ideas thread, so don't anybody take it personally.)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Fools and Mother Nature!*
> 
> (Please remember this is tongue-in-cheek being in the stupid thread ideas thread, so don't anybody take it personally.)


Darwin has an answer for that


----------



## SixFootScowl

Barry Manilow is the greatest singer on earth, bar none!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Barry Manilow is the greatest singer on earth, bar none!


I'm a sucker for Donna Summers version of Could It Be Magic


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Barry Manilow is the greatest singer on earth, bar none!


As long as the overwhelming genius of Rick Astley rules this universe, Barry might as well stay away from Bar One and stick to Bar One-half.


----------



## Roger Knox

Today I have no Ideas for Stupid Threads.:clap:

Instead the tune of "Mandy" has taken up residence in my brain.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm a sucker for Donna Summers version of Could It Be Magic


That would be the Summers/Manilow/Chopin version. Do we still believe that good things happen in threes?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It Could Be Magic But Maybe Not...NOT!


----------



## RockyIII

Why did Vivaldi stop after only four seasons?


----------



## Dim7

Am I the only person?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The one and only!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Percy Grainger's Son!


----------



## Room2201974

Was Tone Rows the younger sister of Toyko Rose?


----------



## Room2201974

Indian Music:Game of Drones


----------



## Room2201974

If your blow your nose quickly is that not sonata allegro?


----------



## Room2201974

My Top Five Requiems:

1. Requiem for a Dream
2. Requiem for a Heavyweight
3. Alien vs Predator: Requiem
4. Defiant Requiem
5. Detective Conan: The Private Eyes’ Requiem


----------



## Roger Knox

RockyIII said:


> Why did Vivaldi stop after only four seasons?


Because he lived before the era of climate change -- now he could write a different set annually.


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> Am I the only person?


The only one who asks that question . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Was Tone Rows the younger sister of Toyko Rose?


Neither would have been Presentable in Der Rosenkavalier!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Cage: Classical or Romantic?*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Cage: Classical or Romantic?*


That's indeterminable


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

He was a good composer 
but when he drank wine
he was a great composer
so he drank more wine
and became a dead composer.
...sorry, tried to make funny...


----------



## Room2201974

Favorite concertos for underdeveloped instruments.


----------



## Room2201974

Favorite impressionistic pieces for marching band.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am devine! Remember to scroll down 
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=devine


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I am devine! Remember to scroll down
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=devine


Oh dear! sorry to read that . . .


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I am devine! Remember to scroll down
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=devine


I read the linked definition and still don't understand it. But it does not sound good.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I also like the standard definition of devine, but this urbandictionary is fun...I usually never say that I'm devine, only here in this stupid thread


----------



## Room2201974

Kryptonite Picks ® by Lex Luthier


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Hillary Clinton to give keynote speech at cyber security conference.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lousy composers.


----------



## Room2201974

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Hillary Clinton to give keynote speech at cyber security conference.


Yeah, she hasn't given the speech yet but I already have a hacked copy of it via the G.R.U.


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Lousy composers.


Given the historical level of personal hygiene in other eras I'm afraid the list would include most past masters.


----------



## Room2201974

Favorite whale bone flute concertos.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> Favorite whale bone flute concertos.


Can you please name the nominated?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Lossless composers.


----------



## Jacck

composers with louses


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Invertebrate composers


----------



## SixFootScowl

*unRavel *

.......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Disentangle Concerto


----------



## AeolianStrains

Which composers had lice in school?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Never Maria Callas Box Set*

Filled with a wide diversity of divas but guaranteed free of Maria Callas for those of select discerning taste.


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Never Maria Callas Box Set*
> 
> Filled with a wide diversity of divas but guaranteed free of Maria Callas for those of select discerning taste.


That's a wise choice to select Callas. If you had used the name of a certain contemporary American diva for your post you would have been immediately placed on TC's double secret probation.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Invertebrate composers


write music for the serpent.


----------



## millionrainbows

Music That You Really Hate, And Would Like To Share With Others


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> That's a wise choice to select Callas. If you had used the name of a certain contemporary American diva for your post you would have been immediately placed on TC's double secret probation.


I actually thought about adding no Sutherland.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*An Interdictive Game - Musical works that should be banned on TC*


----------



## Room2201974

Ars Gratia Artis - prove me wrong!!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did you ever think you knew something...then ended up making haggis?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Be bold and actually start some stupid threads. It is a lot more fun than just titling them.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Be bold and actually start some stupid threads. It is a lot more fun than just titling them.


I tried to make some smart threads, but they ended up stupid. Maybe just do it the other way then!?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a real thread with a stupid idea that I started:
*
Favorite Non-Operatic/Choral/Oratorio/Requium/Mass/Symphonic Orchestral Vocal Work*

Now please, someone make stupid posts to it!


----------



## Totenfeier

Copland's _Lincoln Portrait_, but I don't think that's stupid enough. Points for trying? P.S.: I posted it on your real stupid thread. Really. Stupid? Only time will tell.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Totenfeier said:


> Copland's _Lincoln Portrait_, but I don't think that's stupid enough. Points for trying? P.S.: I posted it on your real stupid thread. Really. Stupid? Only time will tell.


Yes, time will tell. But I can see I should have been stupider and also excluded lieder.


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> Yes, time will tell. But I can see I should have been stupider and also excluded lieder.


Had you done so, the thread would have been a loss lieder!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*RockNRoll Persons with Lives Upside Down and Composers of the EARLY 20thC Classical Rubbish*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Listening until you drop dead (Championship Round).*


----------



## Art Rock

Greatest orchestral works without an orchestra


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> *An Interdictive Game - Musical works that should be banned on TC*


ALL musical works on TC should be band. YES! Let the authentic tones of winds, brass and percussion be raised in song, unmixed with scratches and squeals from bowed boxes. Imagine how much better Mahler's Ninth Symphony would be if all those itty-bitty string solos were cut! We would allow only a double bass, to keep time . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Listening until you drop dead (Championship Round).*


which reminds me, I'n due for a holiday -- on this earth.


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> Greatest orchestral works without an orchestra


Without either kind -- symphony orchestra or philharmonic orchestra?


----------



## Art Rock

... or even chamber orchestra....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do you back talk the famous composers without them knowing?


----------



## Scopitone

10 Reasons the Viola is the Stratocaster of Classical Music


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Scopitone said:


> 10 Reasons the Viola is the Stratocaster of Classical Music


1. Yuri Bashmet!
2. Tabea Zimmermann
3. Nobuko Imai
...
10.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Any music about Rasputin?
Yes, Boney M <3


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Any music about Rasputin?
> Yes, Boney M <3


Don't forget Skyhooks Juke Box in Siberia


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

5 Operas to Make You Love Minuets


----------



## SixFootScowl

Blind horses racing. Doesn't matter what direction they go. Last one to trip and fall wins.


----------



## Scopitone

Who's to Blame for Orchestral Music?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Our own operas we've attended


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Our own operas we've attended


On long car trips, all by myself, I often sing about the scenery. It really fantastic! Nobody else never heard me...


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Our own operas we've attended


I always thought it would be fun if there was a National Opera Day where everyone had to sing everything instead of speak. It would be a blast!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> On long car trips, all by myself, I often sing about the scenery. It really fantastic! Nobody else never heard me...


That could be a ring bark cycle


----------



## Room2201974

Devo were secretly Percy Grainger fans - prove me wrong!!!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Devo were secretly Percy Grainger fans - prove me wrong!!!!!


Crack that whip 
Give the past the slip 
Step on a crack 
Break your momma's back
 - Yep thou lyrics are a dead giveaway


----------



## Phil loves classical

How does your tract infection grow?


----------



## Room2201974

Concert I would have payed money to see: George Szell conducting Pachelbel in a Taco Bell. (Canon in *G*uacamole Major?)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Concert I would have payed money to see: George Szell conducting Pachelbel in a Taco Bell. (Canon in *G*uacamole Major?)


With a Chilli C


----------



## joen_cph

Why isn't there a famous _Spaghetti Aria_ ?


----------



## Room2201974

joen_cph said:


> Why isn't there a famous _Spaghetti Aria_ ?


Ah, but there IS!!!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Threads that should be put to death! *Your recommendations for*.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Threads that should be put to death! *Your recommendations for*.


Threads that should be put to death must find a good lawyer -- fast!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you eponymic?


----------



## SixFootScowl

They have disks of opera without words. Help me find opera without music.


----------



## Room2201974

Study shows musically trained sturgeon produce more toned roes.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Wagner Discussions: When Will They Stop? *


----------



## Art Rock

Why are there no death masks of living composers?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Are you eponymic?


I thought the word was "eponymous:" something named after someone. _Eponymic_: that sounds like an "epidemic" of "eponymosity" (my made-up word) -- having your name on many, many things. I may be wrong.

Some day I may have a music stand named after me. But I'll have to pay . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> They have disks of opera without words. Help me find opera without music.


Here's how you can find opera without music: open the opera disc case; take a disc out; do not play the disc. I know this is imitating the idea of John Cage's famous work, but I need to because I'm not as smart as Cage was.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Wagner Discussions: When Will They Stop? *


At _Ragnarok_ . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Favorite non-obscure works by major obscure composers*


----------



## Room2201974

The things I wonder about: What ever became of WD 1-39?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> The things I wonder about: What ever became of WD 1-39?


Some of those experiments are probably being used for deep frying at fast food places.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Stupid Questions About TC Violations*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Somebody please buy me that Kemper profiler amp...Can I get 27000 likes?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Post-modernism as a swear word. It's really just so bad...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Favorite non-obscure works by major obscure composers*


4'33" -the Rome burns fiddle version by Nero


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The ice-cream thread: Do you like chocolate, vanilla or pistachio...and whatever. What is THE BEST? I really liked the double chocolate cone I had 10 years ago. Nothing can top that...


----------



## Larkenfield

Better a Classicist than dead! 

Informal Poll:
1. I’ll continue to listen
2. Telemann should be enough for anyone
3. I’d rather be dead


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Exploring Constipated Composers


----------



## Room2201974

Composers who were so obscure they sold insurance!

(Ives don't get this one!)


----------



## Room2201974

Will robots be replaced by composers?


----------



## Room2201974

Favorite a toe nail compositions - Round 13 (The Schoenberg round!)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Your Favourite Uber Composition


----------



## Roger Knox

Which parking ticket are you currently opening?


----------



## Room2201974

The Morel Alignment Chart For Composers - Put Cage on the psilocybe cubensis square!


----------



## Room2201974

Latest Perchases:https://www.bing.com/images/search?...&selectedindex=3&ajaxhist=0&vt=4&eim=6&sim=11


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*what is music at the quantum level and does scale matter ?*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The worst singing ever recorded


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*The worst singing at the Quantum scale*


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *The worst singing at the Quantum scale*


You'll find that on my next album, _Wave Function Collaspe_, to be released at an indeterminate future date. One reviewer who might or might not have heard it called it, "positively and negatively microtonal."


----------



## Room2201974

Can you sing or play the quantum scale correctly, and if so, how do you know?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Wagner: Why did I start?*


----------



## millionrainbows

Let's discuss the religious aspects of Wagner's Parsifal, which are not orthodox, but we already knew that, we're just seeing what kind of flak we can get from fundamentalists, so we can accuse them of trolling, so we can thus satisfy our deep-seated hatred of Christianity because our mother was a Jehova's Witness and enjoyed giving us enemas way too often, possibly causing permanent colon damage.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*The "if you don't like a you won't like b" thread*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Good CDs of Verdi* *Suzi Quatro* *Pezzi Sacri please*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I don't know what you call it in America, but in Norway we call it "aircondition"...


----------



## AeolianStrains

If composers were infectious diseases, what would they be? Would Clementi[a] be curable with antibiotics? Is Wagnerianism fatal?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Igorism. No more horror movies for me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Wagner jammed my CD player*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Wagner jammed my CD player*


Why don't he just jam like others? I mean like the Grateful Dead.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Why don't he just jam like others? I mean like the Grateful Dead.


Because Wagner's dead (other than Senta) are ungrateful!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Applying Eugenics to TC Threads*.


----------



## Room2201974

The Malthusian dilemma as applied to TC threads.


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Wagner jammed my CD player*


Up until 2003, it was still illegal in 10 US states for anyone to jam their CD player.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> Up until 2003, it was still illegal in 10 US states for anyone to jam their CD player.


Can they jam *this* into their CD players?


----------



## millionrainbows

Fritz Kobus said:


> Can they jam *this* into their CD players?


Here is the original source:


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Mal-enthusiasm for the Green Revolution*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Does boring extremely find anybody Jazz ?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jazz does boring extremely anybody find!
...haha, a link from every word! Jazzy


----------



## Roger Knox

what is the below minimal music?


----------



## Roger Knox

How to find a thread that likes you (100$/hour credit or debit).


----------



## Room2201974

.............................


----------



## Room2201974

...................


----------



## Room2201974

..............When you cheat and use ................ to get to the next post multiple of fifteen so that your post after that is the page header.


----------



## Room2201974

Wagner: Where does he end? No seriously, I can't find a cadence.


----------



## SixFootScowl

POLL: Which would you rather be forced to listen to for 72 hours straight in sleep deprivation.

1. Andrea Bocelli

2. John Tesh

3. Please kill me first


----------



## Room2201974

Would Lex Luthier make Kryptonite Guitars?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Composers you'd like to see all references to purged from TC.*


----------



## millionrainbows

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Composers you'd like to see all references to purged from TC.*


Richard Wagner, John Cage, Schoenberg, Mozart, Beethoven...hey wait, there won't be anything left to talk about!


----------



## Dim7

10 things you must be unaware of before getting into classical music


----------



## SixFootScowl

*10 Things You Should* *Never Ask on TC*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*What piece makes you bleed instantly? *


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> *What piece makes you bleed instantly? *


If it bleeds it leads so:

1. Let It Bleed


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> If it bleeds it leads so:
> 
> 1. Let It Bleed


If the music is loud enough perhaps it could make ones eardrums bleed?


----------



## joen_cph

10 things you must be unaware of after getting into classical music


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Wagner: Where does he end? No seriously, I can't find a cadence.


That's the point. Endless melody, ocean of harmony, glimpse of the infinite . . . Wagner's unpaid debts!


----------



## millionrainbows

Roger Knox said:


> That's the point. Endless melody, ocean of harmony, glimpse of the infinite . . . Wagner's unpaid debts!


Harmonic procrastination...

Sometimes all those diminished and half-diminished chords are called "vagrant chords"....probably because Wagner was a bum!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*What helped force you into music?*


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> That's the point. Endless melody, ocean of harmony, glimpse of the infinite . . . Wagner's unpaid debts!


Endless love affairs, both real and imagined.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> *What helped force you into music?*


Earworms -- if you can't beat 'em join 'em.


----------



## Roger Knox

millionrainbows said:


> Harmonic procrastination...
> 
> The "avagrant garde" of his era . . .


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Earworms -- if you can't beat 'em join 'em.


Yes, if you don't want someone else's earworm, you better get your own first.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Care and Feeding of Earworms


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Earworms -- if you can't beat 'em join 'em.


Khan: "Admiral? Admiral? Admiral... Never told you how 'Admiral' Kirk sent seventy of us into exile in this barren sandheap with only the contents of this cargo bay to sustain us?"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Name this decadence...
a) beer then wine and you'll feel fine
b) wine then beer and you'll feel queer
c) beer and whisky, fix that rhyme
d) now I tried them all in order...


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Have you ever heard music so beautiful that you ran your car into the ditch and were paralyzed?*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

So, who is to blame for the TC era?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So, who is to blame for the boogie?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> So, who is to blame for the boogie?


Maybe it was* this guy*?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No, I think it was this guy


----------



## Room2201974

What helps your ficus into music.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fig Trees are good


----------



## Room2201974

The new Quentin Tarantino remake of history were Anton Webern survives WWII: _The Dodecaphonic Tango - Webern In Argentina_.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*I want to hate Debussy.*


----------



## Dim7

I want to hate the lost works of Franz Liszt


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> *I want to hate Debussy.*


That's easy, I would suggest a biography.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> That's easy, I would suggest a biography.


Worse than Wagner?


----------



## AeolianStrains

What ******* invented music?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Solve global warming**; * *Stop all transportation**;* *Everybody freeze**;* *If you move you'll be shot**!*


----------



## Dim7

What post are you currently writing? Post it here!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jokes that nobody gets: Post them here.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The world would be a better place if everyone would shut up about Mozart, Maria Callas, and Wagner.


----------



## Room2201974

Phew! Who's To Blame For The Gassical Era?


----------



## millionrainbows

*Please Help: I'm not Having Any Problem With John Cage*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> The world would be a better place if everyone would shut up about Mozart, Maria Callas, and Wagner.


I think as long as you don't post them in an alphabetical or chronological order it should be ok, just!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

millionrainbows said:


> *Please Help: I'm not Having Any Problem With John Cage*


Maybe it's because he is not there or that you are prepared (for what comes next).


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> So, who is to blame for the TC era?


_(N.B. Take a pinch of salt before reading . . .)_ TalkClassical sprang straight from the forehead of Zeus, as did Athena the goddess of wisdom; *voilà* -- a site was born! There was strife between Talker and Writer factions, but the latter were victorious because writing technology on the computer is simpler. Anyway, I think the Writer lobe in Zeus's forehead is to blame.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> The world would be a better place if everyone would shut up about Mozart, Maria Callas, and Wagner.


But there's a shocking lack of research concerning the vital question of whether Mozart's sister Maria was Callas to Wagner.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I want to look like Debussy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I want to look like Debussy.


Plastic surgery perhaps?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Have you ever heard a section of music so powerful that you were ejected from your seat?*


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I want to look like Debussy.


That's also easy, I would suggest some face make-up. Perhaps some whole tone shade?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yes! It was the polka polka.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Have you ever heard a section of music so powerful that you were ejected from your seat?*


Yes! It was a polka.


----------



## Room2201974

I want to quote like Debussy:

Wagner is "a beautiful sunset that was mistaken for a dawn."


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Have you ever heard a section of music so powerful that you were ejected from your seat?*


"Another bride, another June
Another sunny honeymoon
Another season, another reason
For makin' whoopee (cushions)"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Yes! It was a polka.


If you want to eject someone from their seat at a John Cage 4'33" concert you have to jab them in the rear with a needle! Now that would sure add some color to the Cage concert! :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> If you want to eject someone from their seat at a John Cage 4'33" concert you have to jab them in the rear with a needle! Now that would sure add some color to the Cage concert! :lol:


 For some reason I remembered stopping somewhere in Norway. Sign on toilet-door...4'33" in my ears


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EDM remixes of Wagner for silent disco.


----------



## Roger Knox

I have a metal problem.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> I have a metal problem.


Isn't it thrashy enough? Paint it black \m/


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> I have a metal problem.


I hope it's not as bad as iron-deficiency anemia.:guitar:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

NEIN! You have tampered wiz ze clavier!


----------



## Art Rock

How and why do composers pick locks?


----------



## Room2201974

Art Rock said:


> How and why do composers pick locks?


Modern composers have to. They have no keys.


----------



## Art Rock

Do you think like Wagner? If so, why?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Art Rock said:


> Do you think like Wagner? If so, why?


Maybe I do! Because I have a brain


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Modern composers have to. They have no keys.


Classic. Thumbs up!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I want to look like Debussy.


Are you ready to have a transplant -- larger mandible!? Debussy's was big and he got attention ...


----------



## Roger Knox

How would you rig this ballot?


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Classic. Thumbs up!


Thank you!

Very seldom in the annals of Internet humor does one have a one-liner so perfectly teed up. It's as if someone handed me a trampoline effect driver and a low compression ball.


----------



## Room2201974

Art Rock said:


> Do you think like Wagner? If so, why?


Think like Wagner? Are you kidding me? Every Halloween I dress up like the ghost chord* and scare the tonality right out of the neighborhood.

* When dressing up like the ghost chord in the deep south, a white sheet is not the proper attire. How does one dress like the ghost chord? Very augmented; with a grace note!


----------



## Room2201974

Ever notice you can't spell discord without *disco*?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Who is the composer who brings you to fears most often?*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Furtwangler.....What is he good for?*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Beethoven versus Beach Boys*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Expanding the lifespan of my computer*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Baroque Avoidance*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*(again) a Broken thread, why all sound the same in Baroque?*


----------



## Dim7

Shortening the lifespan of one TC member


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Baroque Avoidance*


Historically informed evasion.


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> Shortening the lifespan of one TC member


... through _*IFSTOC*_ (Ideas For Stupid Threads Operant Conditioning)?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> ... through _*IFSTOC*_ (Ideas For Stupid Threads Operant Conditioning)?


I get younger every time I read STI.

Is it hazardous to your health and could it kill me?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I get younger every time I read STI.
> 
> Is it hazardous to your health and could it kill me?


Do you LOL? Is good!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

List your favorite pieces that you forgot about...
1.
2.
3. eh


----------



## Art Rock

Share your posts that have not been deleted by the mods in this thread.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I get younger every time I read STI.
> 
> Is it hazardous to your health and could it kill me?


I don't think so, at least not directly. After the stress of reading the Music Theory forum and then, agonizingly, deciding it would be better not to reply, Ideas for Stupid Threads sometimes makes me feel younger too! And, sometimes, just stupider ...

(*IFSTOC* may be a figment of my imagination. But how would I know for sure?)


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> List your favorite pieces that you forgot about...
> 1.
> 2.
> 3. eh


#3 must be by a Canadian composer.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Compressing the lifespan of one composer*


----------



## Room2201974

"Hey dad, I oiled the piano and no one even asked me."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Now that's what I call fast action


----------



## millionrainbows

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Furtwangler.....What is he good for?*


*Furtwangler...with a name like that, it's got to be good!
*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Hysterical Wagner Recordings...............*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Explaining the lifetime of one composer*


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Explaining the lifetime of one composer*


I was expecting a Wagner thread


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Which composer has the best latte works?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rogerx said:


> I was expecting a Wagner thread


Now there is a tail to be told


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Who is your Favourite Least Composer?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Your Favorite Stabat Greyhound Mater (Hymn to Mary on the Bus)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bob's your uncle composers.


----------



## Room2201974

At which point do intellectuals flee a fascist regime? Asking for a friend.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> At which point do intellectuals flee a fascist regime? Asking for a friend.


That is a tough question since they are the ones who started the fascist regime.


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Now there is a tail to be told


Ain't been told yet in 5099 threads.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Fritz Kobus said:


> That is a tough question since they are the ones who started the fascist regime.


Ah, yes, all politicians have a PhD and the common man never erred.

Tell me more about how the university professors rounded up anti-intellectuals in Cambodia in the 70s.


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> That is a tough question since they are the ones who started the fascist regime.


Kinda not cool answer. You might want to check the history of fascist regimes and their actions. Gee, I wonder were all the non Jewish Polish intellectuals went from 1939-45? All 2 million of them!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Your Favorite Stabat Greyhound Mater (Hymn to Mary on the Bus)*


----------



## SixFootScowl

AeolianStrains said:


> Ah, yes, all politicians have a PhD and the common man never erred.
> 
> Tell me more about how the university professors rounded up anti-intellectuals in Cambodia in the 70s.





Room2201974 said:


> Kinda not cool answer. You might want to check the history of fascist regimes and their actions. Gee, I wonder were all the non Jewish Polish intellectuals went from 1939-45? All 2 million of them!


Ok, so I should have said fascism started among certain intellectuals, not all intellectuals.
Fascism: Intellectual Origins


----------



## millionrainbows

Sensational new album of pieces all lasting 4'33"...*"Music to Listen to 4'33" By"*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

millionrainbows said:


> Sensational new album of pieces all lasting 4'33"...*"Music to Listen to 4'33" By"*


What volume level do they recommend for that one?


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ok, so I should have said fascism started among certain intellectuals, not all intellectuals.
> Fascism: Intellectual Origins


I didn't check every name in the link but I did do a spot check. None of them were in Cambodia in 1975. Didn't see one name associated with Himmler's general staff. None of them fought for Franco in the 30's. In fact, every intellectual mentioned in your link would have had a bullet through the back of his head had they been a Polish doctor, professor, nurse, writer, poet or artist in WWII. Unless of course they collaborated with their fascist masters. No gas chambers for them. Gotta keep the Skoda Works operating 24-7!

Your initial error is in missing the word "regime."


----------



## Room2201974

They didn't have the Internet for porn in 1894. But they did have _Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune _.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> I didn't check every name in the link but I did do a spot check. None of them were in Cambodia in 1975. Didn't see one name associated with Himmler's general staff. None of them fought for Franco in the 30's. In fact, every intellectual mentioned in your link would have had a bullet through the back of his head had they been a Polish doctor, professor, nurse, writer, poet or artist in WWII. Unless of course they collaborated with their fascist masters. No gas chambers for them. Gotta keep the Skoda Works operating 24-7!
> 
> Your initial error is in missing the word "regime."


Regime is what it turns into. There is a good discussion here on the intellectuals and how things go awry.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Fritz Kobus said:


> Regime is what it turns into. There is a good discussion here on the intellectuals and how things go awry.


Pseudo-philosophical babble is not the same thing as sound historiography of the abuses of intellectualism. And besides, the intellectuals laid the groundwork for all political philosophies, including democracy. It was up to the strongmen to abuse them.

"The intellectual elite, "the Best and the Brightest," are those people who gave us the Vietnam War, the present Welfare System that makes dependents of those who fall into its web, and Socialism itself, which was the product of Marxist intellectualism. Though always confident in their own abilities, the intellectual elite are no more to be trusted with the independent control of government than any other aristocratic element."

This author's bias reeks from miles away. His view is cliche, vapid, simplistic, and ignores actual history. That you could endorse this with a straight face as a "good discussion" is nigh frightening.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wurst Mahler Conductor.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wurst Mahler Conductor.


The Mailman himself


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> Regime is what it turns into. There is a good discussion here on the intellectuals and how things go awry.


Giving credence to a mere librarian opining on American History is like having your barber read your EKG. "Now settle back and relax Mr. Kobus, you'll only blackout for an hour while we ablade your forehead follicles."


----------



## Larkenfield

Should waltzes be in 5/4 time to match the lopsided gestalt of our times and those with one leg slightly shorter? Or should shoe lifts be provided by Social Security at the tax payer's expense?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Larkenfield said:


> Should waltzes be in 5/4 time to match the lopsided gestalt of our times and those with one leg slightly shorter? Or should shoe lifts be provided by Social Security at the tax payer's expense?


One of my legs is shorter than the other and both of my feet too long.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others...
Like opera donkeys
and conductor monkeys?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Beethoven or Sherbert.*


----------



## Jacck

Beebert vs Schuthoven


----------



## Room2201974

My World Wide Wrestling ring name: Mathis der Mauler


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Beethoven or Sherbert.*


Sherbet


----------



## Room2201974

?Classical Music Discussion Polls: Rudy Martinez sings the 96th Tier!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Thread: Mahl, Mahler or Mahlest?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Frightful countertenors*


----------



## Art Rock

The betting thread: who will be the next TC member to get banned?


----------



## Roger Knox

Started a 4'33" post, then thought: "I'm over with that piece." Whatever could it mean?


----------



## AeolianStrains

"Former" Wagner junkies: what was the best needle to get your fix? What harder composer did you switch when Wagner no longer got you high?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## Larkenfield

"How to review recordings without hearing them by pretending you're an expert and have, especially by those composers you thoroughly dislike and have unceremoniously dismissed as worthless."

Another rediculous thread: "My neighbor who can play Chopsticks is just as talented as Mozart transcribing the _Miserere_. _Anyone_ could have done that."


----------



## Dim7

An Interactive Game: Break the forum rules and get infraction points


----------



## SixFootScowl

*What was the last film (dead last) you watched? *

Note: do not post your last film until you are deceased, else you may watch another film and negate your post.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's the conducting 3 in one hand and 4 in the other with a metronome set to 259 bpm standing on one foot all night show.


----------



## Room2201974

Instrument repair suggestion - do not attempt to repair your lute with lutefisk or your scale playing will stink!


----------



## Room2201974

Little known historical fact: LaGuardia Airport is the oldest operating airport in the world having first opened up for commercial flights in 1760.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Classical pieces that remind you of [censored].


----------



## Room2201974

Worst Soviet era food recipe: Chicken Khachaturian!*




*Substitute 1 cup vodka for red wine.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Are deaf people blind to smells?


----------



## Phil loves classical

^^ Are you deafened by your eyes?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Game of Favorite Stupid Thread Ideas


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Beetles on the Beach**,* *Boys!*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Doors on the Faces**!*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you insane? My wife and I have been insane for 18 years. That is if insane is "i sammen", meaning together...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Are you insane? My wife and I have been insane for 18 years. That is if insane is "i sammen", meaning together...


As long as your


----------



## Room2201974

Shouldn't Armie Hammer be the media spokesperson for Arm & Hammer™?*

*I hear he listens to Mauler a lot.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do you rank the level of your tier?


----------



## Room2201974

Fascist Lite™ - Wastes great! Less Killing!*




* But still technically fascism!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you hi or just hello?


----------



## Room2201974

Henceforth....all comments removed by TC moderators shall be referred to as Post Toasties™!*





*They'll be discontinued too.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Pernicious audiophile coroner, music that is a sin unto death?*


----------



## Room2201974

Whiteout analogue - invented by Bette Nesmith Graham!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> As long as your


In 1970 I heard the Turtles' lead singer live -- introduced at a Mothers of Invention concert! What did this pop smoothie have in common with the Mothers? I still don't know, but there are stranger things in the world of Frank Zappa.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> In 1970 I heard the Turtles' lead singer live -- introduced at a Mothers of Invention concert! What did this pop smoothie have in common with the Mothers? I still don't know, but there are stranger things in the world of Frank Zappa.


Very cool - you got to see the vaudeville Mothers with Flo & Eddie (the Turtles singers) my heroes and just a weird as Frank lol.
In fact they were teh Mothers lead signers from about 1970 - 1972
http://wiki.killuglyradio.com/wiki/Zappa_And_The_Mothers_–_The_Flo_And_Eddie_ Years


> Between mid-1970 and the end of 1971, Frank Zappa was at his peak as rock's premier satirist and spokesman, an 18-month period during which he released three albums and one movie that laid the foundations for the reputation that would pursue him for the remainder of his life.No longer the wacky beardy whose music was largely incomprehensible unless you were a card-carrying hippy - in which case you'd probably hate it - Zappa had reinvented himself as a virtuoso cross between the conscience that 70s rock never had, and the consciousness that it never wanted, able to slip from disgusting groupie parodies to pure, unadulterated pop in a breath - or even less.
> It was a period that saw him unleash some of his most devastatingly brilliant music, and one that paired him with some of the most devastatingly brilliant musicians of the age. Mark Volman, one half (with fellow ex-Turtle Howard Kaylan) of the Flo and Eddie backing vocal team which accompanied the Mothers Of Invention throughout this period, remembers, "Frank always admitted that it was one of the most talented groups of individuals he'd ever had. Of all the Mothers line-ups, this was the only one made up of people who could have been a group leader."


In Fact this song is where my name comes from :lol: It kinda Catchy too


----------



## Merl

Speaker cabinets made out of wood vs speaker cabs made from human flesh. The audiophiles will be tying themselves up in knots about that one. You could sit in this chair to listen and compare.....


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Very cool - you got to see the vaudeville Mothers with Flo & Eddie (the Turtles singers) my heroes and just a weird as Frank lol.
> In fact they were teh Mothers lead signers from about 1970 - 1972
> http://wiki.killuglyradio.com/wiki/Zappa_And_The_Mothers_–_The_Flo_And_Eddie_ Years


Always got a kick out of that Eddie Are You Kidding song. I knew about Flo and Eddie and that they may have had some connection with the Turtles as well as Zappa, but I sure appreciate our resident Zappa expert filling us in on the details. There was some amazing, albeit weird, stuff going on back in those days. Frank was brilliant! Too bad he was such a pervert.


----------



## LezLee

Roger Knox said:


> Started a 4'33" post, then thought: "I'm over with that piece." Whatever could it mean?


You've heard it too often. Give it a rest for a while.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Always got a kick out of that Eddie Are You Kidding song. I knew about Flo and Eddie and that they may have had some connection with the Turtles as well as Zappa, but I sure appreciate our resident Zappa expert filling us in on the details. There was some amazing, albeit weird, stuff going on back in those days. Frank was brilliant! Too bad he was such a pervert.


Lets start of Competition Who was the most perverted Composer:lol:


----------



## Dim7

How Would You Hate This Ballet

Would you just grit your teeth and seethe quietly? Scream loudly? Smash and throw nearby objects? Protest on the streets? Send hate mail and death threats to anyone participating in its performance?


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Lets start of Competition Who was the most perverted Composer:lol:


Easily JS Bach! Apparently, he pulled out all the stops on his organ.


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> Always got a kick out of that Eddie Are You Kidding song. I knew about Flo and Eddie and that they may have had some connection with the Turtles as well as Zappa, but I sure appreciate our resident Zappa expert filling us in on the details. There was some amazing, albeit weird, stuff going on back in those days. Frank was brilliant! Too bad he was such a pervert.


Hey Fritz, do you mind illuminating the rest of us with a listing of Frank's perversions? You see, I'm kinda warming up to Eddie's idea of a contest and we need to know where Frank stands on the composer pervertmeter!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> Hey Fritz, do you mind illuminating the rest of us with a listing of Frank's perversions? You see, I'm kinda warming up to Eddie's idea of a contest and we need to know where Frank stands on the composer pervertmeter!


I am afraid that I have not bothered to catalog them. Remembering Dinah-Moe Humm, some song about Suzy Cream Cheese, and other Zappa stuff from my teen years (1970s), like when I saw him in concert and he was playing with a life-sized blow-up sex doll on stage, I have no desire to look further into it. Someone else will have to take the lead on the new thread.

Maybe Tipper Gore and the *Parents Music Resource Center* could give you a list.


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am afraid that I have not bothered to catalog them. Remembering Dinah-Moe Humm, some song about Suzy Cream Cheese, and other Zappa stuff from my teen years (1970s), like when I saw him in concert and he was playing with a life-sized blow-up sex doll on stage, I have no desire to look further into it. Someone else will have to take the lead on the new thread.
> 
> Maybe Tipper Gore and the *Parents Music Resource Center* could give you a list.


So writing the song Suzy Cream Cheese and a doll onstage is worse than what Debussy did to Marie-Rosalie Texier or Sigismond Bardac??????? Or Wagner with writer Mathilde Wesendonck, the wife of the silk merchant Otto Wesendonck?????? Perhaps you should have been a fly on the wall as Vaughn Williams and Ravel perused Paris?????? I hope you hold these composers in the same low regard as you do Zappa.

Call me crazy, but the real perversions are when you hurt another human being with your immoral actions. I guess some folks get innured to real perversions like buying a wife with 200 male parts or having fun with your daughters in a cave! Sure wish Tipper had looked into that!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> So writing the song Suzy Cream Cheese and a doll onstage is worse than what Debussy did to Marie-Rosalie Texier or Sigismond Bardac??????? Or Wagner with writer Mathilde Wesendonck, the wife of the silk merchant Otto Wesendonck?????? Perhaps you should have been a fly on the wall as Vaughn Williams and Ravel perused Paris?????? I hope you hold these composers in the same low regard as you do Zappa.
> 
> Call me crazy, but the real perversions are when you hurt another human being with your immoral actions. I guess some folks get innured to real perversions like buying a wife with 200 male parts or having fun with your daughters in a cave! Sure wish Tipper had looked into that!


You can put them all in the list. I don't know anything about Debussy. I know Wagner had some affairs or something like that, but really don't pay attention to that. But Frank puts it into the songs. Yeah, I know there are complaints of incest, adultery, etc in the Ring, but it is not the focus of the work, and it certainly is not described graphically like in Dinah-Moe Humm, but we are in the wrong thread for all this discussion.


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> You can put them all in the list. I don't know anything about Debussy. I know Wagner had some affairs or something like that, but really don't pay attention to that. But Frank puts it into the songs. Yeah, I know there are complaints of incest, adultery, etc in the Ring, but it is not the focus of the work, and it certainly is not described graphically like in Dinah-Moe Humm, but we are in the wrong thread for all this discussion.


Well, there you go. Apparently you've never read your most cherished book.


----------



## Room2201974

Does the world really need nipple tape? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> Does the world really need nipple tape? Asking for a friend.


A friend needs nipple tape. The world needs a friend, so the answer is yes.


----------



## Room2201974

For queen of the nose bleed section I nominate Billy Bobby Brown!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Are You Deafened By Your Eyes?*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SILENCE! It is needed to hear music. 
Words can eat the silence
And get stuffed like 
a trophy hunted tiger.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*The deleted post thread.*

Please only post if you are going to subsequently and immediately delete the post.


----------



## Room2201974

Little know historical fact: Scarf joints once were illegal in most Gibson counties.:guitar:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> Little know historical fact: *Scarf joints* once were illegal in most Gibson counties.:guitar:


:lol: I immediately thought of all-you-can-eat places, but Google brings up that it is a way of joining wood or metal pieces.


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> :lol: I immediately thought of all-you-can-eat places, but Google brings up that it is a way of joining wood or metal pieces.


Keep going, you're halfway there!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Any classical pieces that remind you of "making' whoopee"?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Any classical pieces that remind you of "making' whoopee"?


Do you mean the song or the activity?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Buy some Westmalle trappist tripel beer! Drink it too, it's so very, very great-tasting! You will ensure the bold Belgian Trappist monks will continue to spread good in this world...According to Saint Benedict, speech disturbs a disciple's quietude and receptivity, and may tempt one to exercise one's own will instead of the will of God. Speech that leads to unkind amusement or laughter is considered evil and is forbidden...therefor drink their beer!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Do you mean the song or the activity?


I'm only playing with words from another thread. Don't mean a thing, if it ain't got that schwing! I like that you can understand it more than one way.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am blinded by my beers. Help me Westmalle!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Is the Leaning Tower of Pisa Tonal or Atonal and were they drinking AF Beer when they built it?


----------



## Room2201974

Room2201974 said:


> Little know historical fact: Scarf joints once were illegal in most Gibson counties.:guitar:


Okay, no more esoteric guitar-making jokes, but that one killed over on the Luthier's Forum.:guitar:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Okay, no more esoteric guitar-making jokes, but that one killed over on the Luthier's Forum.:guitar:


Yeah, they will need to Fender that one off


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Any classical pieces that remind you of "making' whoopee"?


Forget classical.....head straight to rock. Here is what you do: Grab your very best set of headphones and a copy of _Abbey Road_. Crank up the headphone volume so you don't miss anything. Go straight to _She's So Heavy_. If you don't "get it" set your Flux Capacitor to "1969" and try again!!!!!


----------



## Room2201974

Puccini's classic opera, _La Poor Hem_.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm only playing with words from another thread. Don't mean a thing, if it ain't got that schwing! I like that you can understand it more than one way.


Kjetil, let me say in passing that in I really admire your command of the idiomatic "English" found on TalkClassical!


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah, they will need to Fender that one off


agree axe of god required


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> agree axe of god required


but it might Rickenbacker at you


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> but it might Rickenbacker at you


Good one Eddie, worthy of an Ovation.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Will send you to a Washburn jail...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Will send you to a Washburn jail...


Will I find a Maton there

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maton


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Will I find a Maton there


Isn't that how they pronounce Martin in Australia?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Isn't that how they pronounce Martin in Australia?


Only if Taylor says so


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Only if Taylor says so


Another Godin!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Another Godin!


for the Jazzmaster


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> for the Jazzmaster


From Cordoba, Spain.:guitar:


----------



## Roger Knox

Will pun chains kill the blockchain?

(penned by a sore pianist, who had been sucking his thumb while guitarists shredded)


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Will pun chains kill the blockchain?
> 
> (penned by a sore pianist, who had been sucking his thumb while guitarists shredded)


You'll just have to Grinnel and Behr it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> You'll just have to Grinnel and Behr it.


Until squashed by a Bosendorfer Imperial Grand Piano


----------



## Room2201974

Poorly wired electric guitar...Cort and Spark!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Poorly wired electric guitar...Cort and Spark!


Not a Jem at all


----------



## Room2201974

New rock band formed from TC members: The Cognitive Dissonants:guitar:


----------



## Art Rock

or The Objective Subjectivists....


----------



## Art Rock

What is the objective of a subjectivist?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Art Rock said:


> What is the objective of a subjectivist?


To define Atonal Music


----------



## Art Rock

If I were a composer, I'd compose a Symphony in C major and name it "the atonal".


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Poorly wired electric guitar...Cort and Spark!


Why did Joannie Mitchell's albums sound better than me playing the rockin' combo *Ace Tone Organ* -- budget sound (slyly slid in keyboard reference adding _gravitas_ to already-heavy Boesendorfer post).


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Until squashed by a Bosendorfer Imperial Grand Piano


That would be even worse than sitting _On Wenlock Edge_.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> Why did Joannie Mitchell's albums sound better than me playing the rockin' combo *Ace Tone Organ* -- budget sound (slyly slid in keyboard reference adding _gravitas_ to already-heavy Boesendorfer post).


Because she didn't use one from Barry Morgan


----------



## Room2201974

(Rueters) Millions plan to storm Area 51 

Too many posts removed by the mods?


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> If I were a composer, I'd compose a Symphony in C major and name it "the atonal".


My review's headline would be _Atonal Meets Anomalous -- Who RU Kidding?_


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> (Rueters) Millions plan to storm Area 51
> 
> Too many posts removed by the mods?


Removed for going off-topic? Or staying too long on-topic? We need a topic-meter, so as not to provoke the mods and the millions.


----------



## SixFootScowl

What is this "a toe nail" music I keep hearing about?


----------



## Room2201974

My Favourite Organ Works!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Is a lot of modern music about silliness?*


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Is a lot of modern music about silliness?*


No, I don't think so. I think just the opposite is true. Modern music would be a whole lot better if it didn't take itself so seriously:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> No, I don't think so. I think just the opposite is true. Modern music would be a whole lot better if it didn't take itself so seriously:


Hey! You should include all of western art music! Anyway music is serious for me but I like humor too! I once lol'ed at a Vinko Globokar concert, he is a serious modern composer. I'm also known to have told a joke once, that someone actually laughed at! HAHA!


----------



## Dim7

If you posted in a thread asking what you would post if you were to post in it, what would you post in it?


----------



## SixFootScowl

I posted what I posted when I posted it; however I forgot what I posted and when, but it is posted, so I must have posted it, no?


----------



## Room2201974

Poll: Best Harpoonist among the Romantics?

My vote would be Queequeg, but he may be a bit on the nihilist side!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What is the Favourite colour for underwear amongst Wagner fans?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What is the Favourite colour for underwear amongst Wagner fans?


Depends how scared they get watching the Ring!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Depends how scared they get watching the Ring!


A lacy number perhaps?


----------



## starthrower

The times you've wanted to smash your radio when your local classical station is always playing third rate baroque music. And the time you did when they begged for contributions and offered an Andre Rieu CD as a thank you gift.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What is the Favourite colour for underwear amongst Wagner fans?


It must be a colour that holds when Wagnerites put their silks through the washer!


----------



## Roger Knox

Best Harmonica-cist Among the Romantics.


----------



## Roger Knox

starthrower said:


> The times you've wanted to smash your radio when your local classical station is always playing third rate baroque music. And the time you did when they begged for contributions and offered an Andre Rieu CD as a thank you gift.


And the times you didn't smash your radio or your Andre Rieu CD and felt guilty about it later!


----------



## Dim7

Enough of all this romantic music - I want the most hard-nosed, practical and realistic music. But also strictly instrumental.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Poll: Best Harpoonist among the Romantics?
> My vote would be Queequeg, but he may be a bit on the nihilist side!


Edward Hanslick -- he started with only a skewer and look where he is now!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Play the piano with your nose ++ thread. I tried the Grieg concerto!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Oh for the days when all the radio played was 4'33" on heavy rotation


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Oh for the days when all the radio played was 4'33" on heavy rotation


Yeah, and my local commercial station wouldn't play it because it went over the 3 minute 30 second rule. So they cut it down to just the first movement. I didn't hear the whole thing until years later when a DJ on an underground station took a "smoke break."


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Play the piano with your nose ++ thread. I tried the Grieg concerto!


Two can easily play Chopsticks if they are coordinated.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Play the piano with your nose ++ thread. I tried the Grieg concerto!


For the pianist -- that would be headbanger music!


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> Two can easily play Chopsticks if they are coordinated.


I'd pay for that concert if the two performers were Tycho Brahe and Jake Gittes!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'd play if it were Keith Moon and Keith Emerson They could have been Keith Squared:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Barry Manilow vs the Stones*


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Barry Manilow vs the Stones*


Depends whether you prefer "Mandy" or "Ruby Tuesday" -- (this is dating me humungously!) ... Anyway, at least Barry Manilow played piano better than any of the Stones ...


----------



## Roger Knox

two-by-four symphonies


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Depends whether you prefer "Mandy" or "Ruby Tuesday" -- (this is dating me humungously!) ... Anyway, at least Barry Manilow played piano better than any of the Stones ...


And Barry Manilow doesn't have "*nasty habits*."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

they could learn from this man


----------



## Room2201974

They took the credit for your second symphony
Rewritten by machines and new technology
And now I understand the problems you can see
Oh, ah, oh

I met your children
Oh, ah, oh
What did you tell them?

Copyright killed the classical star
Copyright killed the classical star


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Best Romantics among the Harpoonists.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Best Romantics among the Harpoonists.


Can we assume that _William Tell_ and _Der Freischuetz_ would have hit their targets?


----------



## Roger Knox

*4:33 solved*

4:33 Is Just a Ratio, Latest Research Shows

(or this is just another prank)


----------



## Roger Knox

............................ .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> 4:33 Is Just a Ratio, Latest Research Shows
> 
> (or this is just another prank)


No! Where is the research? Also it's written 4'33" like those astrological things...


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> 4:33 Is Just a Ratio, Latest Research Shows
> 
> (or this is just another prank)


No, it's not a prank, it's real, I have a copy of the research by Drs. Howard, Fine, and Howard: 433 *blank* pages.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> No! Where is the research? Also it's written 4'33" like those astrological things...


There is no research -- it was just another prank, my bad. Writing the title as 4:33 belongs to the digital age, anachronistic I admit for this particular composition. As for the astrological significance of 4'33," I await enlightenment.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> No, it's not a prank, it's real, I have a copy of the research by Drs. Howard, Fine, and Howard: 433 *blank* pages.


At least that tome can be recycled.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Best Worthless Performances*


----------



## Room2201974

A game of Baroque Chamber pots.


----------



## Roger Knox

If you've had a past removed ...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> If you've had a past removed ...


Some of us would like our past removed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> There is no research -- it was just another prank, my bad. Writing the title as 4:33 belongs to the digital age, anachronistic I admit for this particular composition. As for the astrological significance of 4'33," I await enlightenment.


There is no enlightenment, only silence if you're careful enough.


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> There is no enlightenment, only silence if you're careful enough.


I have it, the 1974 printing. 276 pages! Cost me $3.55 in 1974. It's on my reference bookcase next to Grout and the Harvard Dictionary of Music.


----------



## Art Rock

Best and Worst Recordings: Maximilian Cobra.


----------



## Room2201974

Book titles I'll be passing on:

The Mixolydian Deep State, by Sir Paul McCartney
Be Careful With That Shotgun Mr. Wesendonck, by Richard Wagner
Having A Yabba Dabba Doo Time, by Ralph Vaughn Williams and Maurice Ravel
Whiskey Dominant and Gin Tonic Harmony, by Igor Stravinsky
Kristalnoche, by Stephen Miller
Whip It, Whip It Good - Thoughts on Percy Grainger, by Devo
Touring Chicago's Slaughter Houses, by Lady Gaga
Original Compositional Practices For Guitar, by Jimmy Page
My Daughter Will Be A Great Singer, by Ian Fleming
Star Hopping, by Daryl Hannah
Never As Good As The Four Kings of EMI, by Nanker Phelge
The Afternoon Of My Faun, by Gabrielle Dupont
My Favorite Organ Works!, by JS Bach


----------



## Art Rock

Does classical music ruin your family?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> Does classical music ruin your family?


"Yeah man! We had a family of hard core rockers and then I came along and had to spoil it. They all look at me like I am some kind of freak of nature because I like classical. I think my hippie parents have written me out of their will--not that they have anything of value but..."


----------



## Room2201974

Does classical music give the rest of your family the runs?


----------



## AeolianStrains

Room2201974 said:


> Does classical music give the rest of your family the runs?


Funnily enough, the answer to this question is likely to be the opposite to what one answered in that thread.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Why did Wagner have such an impact on the Drittes Reich


----------



## SixFootScowl

Anyone getting to the point where they just scroll through threads looking for posts with pictures and skipping all the verbiage? Maybe it is time to retire from TC?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Favorite string beans.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Brutish composers.


----------



## Room2201974

Who had a bigger cultural impact; Werner or Otto Klemperer?


----------



## Room2201974

The slang name for Richard most aptly sums up Wagner's personal life. Let's discuss!


----------



## SixFootScowl

How do dead people access TC? I know there are a few doing it.


----------



## Roger Knox

Should chipmunks rise up in solidarity -- against being labeled "nut-cases?"


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> How do dead people access TC? I know there are a few doing it.


They call themselves "Khachaturianian," "Tippettite" or the like.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Return of the Sons of the Tippettites.


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> Anyone getting to the point where they just scroll through threads looking for posts with pictures and skipping all the verbiage? Maybe it is time to retire from TC?


Or maybe a visit to a spa. Believe there's a cure for _talkus classicus_.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Or maybe a visit to a spa. Believe there's a cure for _talkus classicus_.


Just jump in the ocean! I did.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The Return of the Sons of the Tippettites.


Oh! No! Not the dreaded Tippettites. I've heard they're more dangerous than the Hittites -- wear black armor and play death metal ...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Just jump in the ocean! I did.


That will clear TC from your computer--and everything else.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Why did Wagner have such an impact on Talk Classical?*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It might be because he invented it...

GURNEMANZ:
(waking and rousing the squires)

Ho there! You guardians of the woods,
or rather guardians of sleep,
at least wake at morn!


----------



## joen_cph

Do you like Wagner?


----------



## Room2201974

Bionically speaking...why did Lyndsey Wagner have such a big impact on the world?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Who is your favourite Renee Fleming Impersonator, cross dressing or otherwise?


----------



## joen_cph

Poll:
to avoid overheating in threads, what should Wagner be called alternatively?

- R.?
- Relax?
- W.?
- Wanonymous? 
- Rengawdrahcir? 
- The Unmentionable?
- 3752?
- %#¤ ?
- Konrad Schleppgott?
- Billy?
- Li Mi Ti?
- Dario Luigi Segantino Profilentissimo Richesta dell´Acqua Ancona-Bononcini-Prunelli?
- No, he just shouldn't be referred to at all.


----------



## Room2201974

joen_cph said:


> Poll:
> to avoid overheating in threads, what should Wagner be called alternatively?
> 
> - R.?
> - Relax?
> - W.?
> - Wanonymous?
> - Rengawdrahcir?
> - The Unmentionable?
> - 3752?
> - %#¤ ?
> - Konrad Schleppgott?
> - Billy?
> - Li Mi Ti?
> - Dario Luigi Segantino Profilentissimo Richesta dell´Acqua Ancona-Bononcini-Prunelli?
> - No, he just shouldn't be referred to at all.


Well you could just call him "Dick" as long as you didn't use an article in front of his name.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Interesting excuses given for mis-posts on TC*


----------



## Dim7

Non-electronic things you don't remember


----------



## Room2201974

Ideas for doomed Wagner threads.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Ideas for doomed Wagner threads.


Invade Poland........................


----------



## Room2201974

Artists or bands you would have loved to have seen dead.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Artists or bands you would have loved to have seen dead.


In a Grateful way ?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> In a Grateful way ?


or maybe a "maus"- y way.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Einstein on the anti-Beach


----------



## Room2201974

Einstein's original _On The Beach_:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Beach_(1959_film)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Einstein's original _On The Beach_:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Beach_(1959_film)


An Aussie Klassik


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Music for hot teacher


----------



## Room2201974

Music for Hot Teacher:


----------



## Room2201974

Romovedpostmodernism!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How is postmodernism similar to postblackmetal and the other way around?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Watch your favourite AC/DC cover exclusively on TC


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Space (Outer Space)
Whom would you like to send there?


----------



## Room2201974

The most overgrated and undergrated composters in history - according to you!


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> The most overgrated and undergrated composters in history - according to you!


Here's where music lacks a Parmigianino.


----------



## Room2201974

Poll: Are You A Fan Of Oprah?


----------



## Room2201974

Where are all the Wagner threads?
Long time closing
Where are all the Wagner threads?
Long time gone
Where are all the Wagner threads
Lost to ad hominem every one
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Like sandpaper on an English Cricketer, I wonder if a new Aussie anthem could be a sandpaper concerto


----------



## Room2201974

Which 5 composers reflect the end 





Of




This


P 



A


G



E


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Is that a plant I see in your pot


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Is that a plant I see in your pot


Why, yes it is. It's right there on the stairway....the stairway to $170 million. (USD profit after taxes, oh my!)


----------



## Roger Knox

In recent news, the Greek god Zeus was given a twitter account by his wife Hera, so that he would tweet instead of angrily throwing down thunderbolts. "Use your words, Zeussy," she cooed. Would this work with humans?


----------



## Room2201974

Etude 
Don't play it bad
Take a weak skill
And make it better


----------



## SixFootScowl

*What Paper Shredder Should I get?*


----------



## Room2201974

Do you have a favorite her?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Her Shredder - I pity the Postman


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Her Shredder - I pity the Postman


Well the mystery surrounding the invention of the Fawn Hall Executive Secretary Model Paper Shreeder® has been revealed at last.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Room2201974

Best Piece Of Bach?

Oh, I dunno, Carl Phillip Emmanuel maybe?


----------



## LezLee

Room2201974 said:


> Best Piece Of Bach?
> : D


His organ? :lol:


----------



## Room2201974

Do retirees living in Florida who suffer from irregularity have a _Love For 3 Oranges_? Asking for a friend.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Fouling Mother Nature!*


----------



## Roger Knox

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Fouling Mother Nature!*


like when you hit a seagull with a fowl ball


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> like when you hit a seagull with a fowl ball


Hey that's a Norwegian commercial for specsavers...


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Do you have a favorite her?


Ben Her (if a her can be a he)


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> like when you hit a seagull with a fowl ball


I remember that game:

https://www.cbc.ca/archives/dave-winfield-seagull-1.5230144


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Foo fighting with Mother Nature.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who is accountable for mach? What?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Drooling with Mother Nature*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It is funny...life, but then we just die. Even if you don't throw plastic...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Opera is smart.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Opera is smart.


But do you like it?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pans People vs Ideas for Stupid Threads


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey that's a Norwegian commercial for specsavers...


Gull-a-ball of him to sea that.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> I remember that game:
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/archives/dave-winfield-seagull-1.5230144


I do too -- that's where the idea came from. Oh for the good times of Blue Jays baseball -- bring back Winfield (yes I mean now!)


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Pans People vs Ideas for Stupid Threads


OK, Ben her -- the rest is erroneus


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> OK, Ben her -- the rest is erroneus


Gee I must go looking for that one 

This is as close as I could get.........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

My 20,000th Post and beyond


----------



## Room2201974

Fueling Mother Nature!


----------



## Room2201974

Classical Being Described As Sophomoric


----------



## Room2201974

Thoughts about Fado.*


* If you get that one, score yourself bonus TC esoteric musical points!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Hysterical Wagner Recordings...............*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Hysterical Wagner Recordings...............*


With or without panties?


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> With or without panties?


Wow, Wagner records with panties! Mine only had sleeves.


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Gee I must go looking for that one
> This is as close as I could get.........


I had never heard of Pan's People! But what is the contest? I guess Pan's People wins -- hands down, up, out, around ...

I can't do what they did, the crowd reaction would not be good, no, not at all ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Thoughts about Fado.*
> 
> * If you get that one, score yourself bonus TC esoteric musical points!


It's very Portuguese, emotional singing about life, love, fate. While the Spanish call a dog Fido, the Portuguese use the name Fado instead, to be different.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Composting a polonaise, anything else to consider?*


----------



## joen_cph

Who do you prefer - Ralph, Vaughan, or Williams?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

joen_cph said:


> Who do you prefer - Ralph, Vaughan, or Williams?


The three Amigos ?


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Composting a polonaise, anything else to consider?*


Yes! Add some lightly salted shredded mazurkas in with the polonaise. I've found that this helps in the de-composing process.


----------



## Room2201974

joen_cph said:


> Who do you prefer - Ralph, Vaughan, or Williams?


Let's ask Maurice Ravel!


----------



## Roger Knox

joen_cph said:


> Who do you prefer - Ralph, Vaughan, or Williams?


Raife .


----------



## SixFootScowl

*My personal blah symphony journey........ *


----------



## Art Rock

Woodduck, 50 years later.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Zippers or Velcro?*


----------



## Metairie Road

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Zippers or Velcro?*


On the fly, I'd say velcro.

I try to avoid zippers since my accident in the men's room at the local library.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Metairie Road said:


> On the fly, I'd say velcro.
> 
> I try to avoid zippers *since my accident in the men's room at the local library*.


Ouch. Think perhaps we don't need to know any more about that one.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ouch. Think perhaps we don't need to know any more about that one.


Was there blood on the tracks?


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Was there blood on the tracks?


----------



## Dim7

Ideas for Stupid Threads Being Described as Sophisticated


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dim7 said:


> Ideas for Stupid Threads Being Described as Sophisticated


I like it. Sophisticated stupid threads. It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It was a lover and his lass with a hey and a ho and a hey nonino thread.


----------



## Red Terror

Beethoven is the most Metal of all composers ... right?

:lol:


----------



## Room2201974

What is Queen Elizabeth II's favorite music?


Rattling jewelry!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Red Terror said:


> Beethoven is the most Metal of all composers ... right?
> 
> :lol:


What about Stravinsky??


----------



## joen_cph

deleted, sorry ...............


----------



## Roger Knox

*Jeanetics and Music*

Well, here's a Sophisticated Stupid Thread Idea, if I do say so myself. Perhaps even a potential Stupid Theory of Jeanetics. While others might pursue linkages between genetic codes and music, no one has found good evidence for correlations between jeans wearage and musical interest, or jeans style and musical preference. Yet I think there's something waiting to be found out -- for instance, jeans styles and musical styles both change over time, an interesting commonality!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today my black jeans decided to hear renaissance music. Yes they did! Maybe I have to wear bluejeans tomorrow...


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Well, here's a Sophisticated Stupid Thread Idea, if I do say so myself. Perhaps even a potential Stupid Theory of Jeanetics. While others might pursue linkages between genetic codes and music, no one has found good evidence for correlations between jeans wearage and musical interest, or jeans style and musical preference. Yet I think there's something waiting to be found out -- for instance, jeans styles and musical styles both change over time, an interesting commonality!


Perhaps you should include in your investigative report the following:






or (shudder)






And don't forget...


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What about Stravinsky??


Well all you had to do was ask!


----------



## Dim7

Tolerating one's own opinions


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

_What about Stravinsky& Hutch??

they drove a mean Torino_


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> _What about Stravinsky& Hutch??
> 
> they drove a mean Torino_


Man I used to love that show. It came on right after _Family Fugue_!

( "We've surveyed 100 people to come up with the top counterpoint episodes to this subject?" )


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Man I used to love that show. It came on right after _Family Fugue_!
> 
> ( "We've surveyed 100 people to come up with the top counterpoint episodes to this subject?" )


Well its gotta be Minder, it even had a song.................


----------



## SixFootScowl

*deprofundis freely admit if he were a dinosaur he would breathe fire*.


----------



## Roger Knox

*Room 2201974:*

Thanks for the data, now all we need to do is formulate a hypothesis! But right now, I can't keep from shuddering . . . less from the videos than from the sycophantic comments.


----------



## Roger Knox

Arnold and Costello


----------



## Room2201974

Shouldn't Wolf lieder include howling?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just because


----------



## Room2201974

In 7/4 time please:

Monet, get away
Wait in line for half a day
Musee d'Orsay

Monet, it's a dare
Be the one most fair
Using en plein air

New light, dabs bright, says to Camille
"Think I'll paint me a poppy field"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did you remember to tune your lute today?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> In 7/4 time please:Monet, "Think I'll paint me a poppy field"


Would that be "Pink Floydelia" flowers?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How popular are you? Don't be shy...on a scale from 1-2000


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Did you remember to tune your lute today?


In the Tune of Tuna Fish


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> In the Tune of Tuna Fish


Do not play with fish fingers!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do not play with fish fingers!!!


Sauce anyone  ?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...mustard fight!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...mustard fight!


Hold the pickle .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hold the pickle .


Then you lose! SPLASH FOR ALL ETERNITY hahaha


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Then you lose! SPLASH FOR ALL ETERNITY hahaha


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

That cute little drummer! haha, never saw this


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> That cute little drummer! haha, never saw this


He held his pickle :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just had a fantastic experience with ZAPPA!!! Am I silly to think he is an underrated guitar hero?


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Did you remember to tune your lute today?


One of the oldest jokes in classical music: Renaissance lute players would spend half their time tuning their instruments.....and the other half of their time playing out of tune.:guitar:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> One of the oldest jokes in classical music: Renaissance lute players would spend half their time tuning their instruments.....and the other half of their time playing out of tune.:guitar:


I guess they could not hold a lute-an-annie


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I just had a fantastic experience with ZAPPA!!! Am I silly to think he is an underrated guitar hero?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you weaponized?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Are you weaponized?


Yes, with Music of Mass destruction MMOD


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Back to socks and Zappa


----------



## Room2201974

How did France lose painting?


----------



## Room2201974

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I guess they could not hold a lute-an-annie


Well, then they're not trying very hard.:guitar:


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> How did France lose painting?


Inspector Clouseau was in charge of keeping it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> Inspector Clouseau was in charge of keeping it.


So, the Pink Panther did it :lol:


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> So, the Pink Panther did it :lol:


Bah-DA.......... Bah-DA.......... Bah-DA Bah-DA Bah-DA Bah-DA Bah-DAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-Bdl-Ah-DAAAAAAhh

(I can hear him now ...)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How did they heat their leftovers in the dark ages? This morning I had some pizza from last night, heated in the micro. Did they even have pizza?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How did they heat their leftovers in the dark ages? ... Did they even have pizza?


Maybe in Naples, covered in anchovies.


----------



## Totenfeier

Know any good Yo-Yo-Ma jokes?

"Yo-Yo-Ma so fat that..."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yo-Yo Ma so fat, when he sat on my iPhone it turned into an iPad....


----------



## Room2201974

Is it still illegal in some Southern states to give a major sixth to a natural minor? Asking for my friend Dorian from Mississippi.


----------



## Room2201974

So they're not exactly sure where they will hold next year's meeting of the world's economic leaders. Sure hope they find that G7 spot!


----------



## Room2201974

Waiting for a hurricane is like being stalked by a turtle.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Is it still illegal in some Southern states to give a major sixth to a natural minor? Asking for my friend Dorian from Mississippi.


Your question sounds very mode-ish.

I've been put in mind of TC member Minor Sixthist now. Incidentally my choir director works a lot on diction and tone. I wonder if the choir would appreciate a little song for practicing the "s," called "The Thirsty Sixthists Sing." What do y'all think?


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Your question sounds very mode-ish.
> 
> I've been put in mind of TC member Minor Sixthist now. Incidentally my choir director works a lot on diction and tone. I wonder if the choir would appreciate a little song for practicing the "s," called "The Thirsty Sixthists Sing." What do y'all think?


I think its a splendid idea! Let's have them work on their T's next. 

Theophilus Thistle, the Thistle Sifter,
Sifted a sieve of unsifted thistles.
If Theophilus Thistle, the Thistle Sifter,
Sifted a sieve of unsifted thistles,
Where is the sieve of un-sifted thistles
Theophilus Thistle, the Thistle Sifter, sifted?


----------



## Room2201974

What music makes you a glassy listener?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> What music makes you a glassy listener?


Probably not 4'33" but you never know


----------



## Roger Knox

Room 2201974, 

For now, I hope and pray for the safety of you and your community, that Dorian's activity level will diminish and the threat go away.


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Room 2201974,
> 
> For now, I hope and pray for the safety of you and your community, that Dorian's activity level will diminish and the threat go away.


Thanks *Roger*! We are monitoring the situation and have backup plans if needed. Fortunately we have relatives in other parts of the state and we play human Whack Em All with the storms, moving out of Cat 3+ danger to pop up in another more secure part of the state. (Its a long state). So far this technique has worked. Right now it's too early to tell where landfall will be so we're in a holding pattern.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Is the Pope Catholic? How did Jesus and Joan of Arc die? Does anyone have any videos of scantily-clad pianists on Youtube?


----------



## Room2201974

AeolianStrains said:


> Is the Pope Catholic? How did Jesus and Joan of Arc die? Does anyone have any videos of scantily-clad pianists on Youtube?


I can't answer the first two questions, but I can handle the third:






And as scantily clad as Khatia, Nora has even fewer clothes on.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Historical Wagner Wager Records...............

*(HWWR for short)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Will Toenails Last Centuries like in the Past


----------



## Room2201974

The "White Bread Only Thread" - because as soon as you start kneading pumpernickel, there goes the whole bakery!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How to digitally connect my computer to my head via a cable.


----------



## Room2201974

*Three months later*

Thoughts about Fado.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Loot music here...


----------



## Room2201974

".....deserves to be bitter known..."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Salieri taught music to Jesus Moses Muhammad and God 

*(almost forgot the last bit)


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> ".....deserves to be bitter known..."


Check out the works of the Venezuelan concocter Angostura.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Loot music here...


It has been said that loot music "... deserves to be better cloned... ." But why?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> It has been said that loot music "... deserves to be better cloned... ." But why?


Is that Loot music ?









Or Loot Music?








Or a combination of the two?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

5 Minutes to Make You Hate Opera


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 5 Minutes to Make You Hate Opera


The washroom lineup at intermission


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Was Bach a Buddhist ?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Famous Italians:
Bud Spencer and Terence Hill...
Hey maybe he is Benny Hill's brother?


----------



## Room2201974

Was Sherbert Catholic?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> Was Sherbert Catholic?


Well they were into summer love


----------



## Room2201974

Best name for a classically trained German metal band: Johannes Bronze


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is there any chamber music soon?


----------



## joen_cph

Is your favourite chamber music, or is it rather music in the open air?

Poll:

1. I prefer music in wide spaces in the open air, including fields, forests, deserts and mountain ranges
2. I prefer music in secluded gardens, streets or niches
3. I prefer chamber music, but with open windows
4. I prefer chamber music, in rather well-defined rooms, including concert halls
5. I prefer chamber music, in the smallest, possible rooms
6. I actually prefer music in just vaguely defined spaces
7. I prefer music in ill-defined or confusing spaces
8. I prefer music in alternative spaces, such as barrels, airplanes & helicopters, vehicles, balloons, tunnels, underwater, etc.


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is there any chamber music soon?


No, but I predict plenty of chamber pot music.


----------



## Red Terror

Are white cords racist?


----------



## Room2201974

Red Terror said:


> Are white cords racist?


Only if they think black chords are diminished. Or maybe they fear that black chords are more augmented. Either way, any "proper" "intellectual" " justification" for the Untermensch is better left for the RIP David Koch thread.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Room2201974 said:


> No, but I predict plenty of chamber pot music.


Is it echoey ?


----------



## AeolianStrains

Room2201974 said:


> Best name for a classically trained German metal band: Johannes Bronze


I'll Be Bach
Beat Oven
Wolf Gang
Donizetti
The Final Verdi(ct)
Baroquen Handel


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Was Sherbert Catholic?


Orange Sherbert sure wasn't.


----------



## Roger Knox

joen_cph said:


> Is your favourite chamber music, or is it rather music in the open air?


4. I prefer chamber music in rather well-defined rooms, including concert halls. Surely this is the only safe option. And in Canada, well-heated too.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Will Tonal Music Ever Disappear Please? I heard some, even today...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Will Tonal Music Ever Disappear Please? I heard some, even today...


Yes it's still legal in a few locations. Others have gone over to bitonal, polytonal, pantonal music -- while in some places Sound has replaced Tonal Music, as in the well-known musical _Sound is the Music!_ Maybe you heard Tonal Music in Nashville, Tennessee where they have a pavilion named "Three Chords and the Truth;" it is said that there you'll hear some of the purest Tonal Music still to be found ...


----------



## Room2201974

What is the purpose of dream development in musak?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Neglected Martian and Plutonian orchestral works


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Neglected Martian and Plutonian orchestral works


Aha, there's an elephant in the room! When all the neglected music on Earth has been exhumed, edited, performed, recorded, analyzed, and criticized, to where shall we turn? I'd prefer to hitch my wagon to a planet like Mars or Pluto, using the energy generated to save on my transportation costs, then apply the money saved to supporting my composition habit, which would be fun regardless of whether the music turns out to be neglected, non-neglected, or just resting ...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

My Favorite Works from the NK Avant-Garde


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> What is the purpose of dream development in musak?


Having read the post that followed yours, I think the purpose has to do with reaching the planets, stars, heavens, or going within to the ego and id -- but all musak will do is make one sluggish.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Favorite sluggish string quartets you would like to destroy with napalm.


----------



## Guest

"Telemann is greater than Bach"


----------



## Room2201974

TC threads that should die in their own nuclear waste after exhibiting the half life of stupidity!


----------



## joen_cph

Poll: 

what do you prefer

1. assault rifles
2. atomic bombs
3. classical music
4. I'm a fan of nuclear waste


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Favourite Distorted recording


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Opera is stupid - Everyone Agrees


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Human beans and beyond


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What are you not drinking?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What are you not drinking?


Nothing! I'm all full...


----------



## Larkenfield

If it hasn’t done yet, my idea is for an idea of Stupid Threads. :wave::cheers:


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Opera is stupid - Everyone Agrees


Because the Guardian said so? Under its own stupid name? Is it a dog? I don't think it could guard a pebble encased in one tonne of cement.


----------



## Room2201974

Larkenfield said:


> If it hasn't done yet, my idea is for an idea of Stupid Threads. :wave::cheers:


Are you implying that we are not trying hard enough to be stupid here?


----------



## Room2201974

What's your doormat?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Using the words best and greatest and even favorite is kind of boring.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Anyone interested in a slightly used Pianola roll of 4'33"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fast recordings of Paganini's Caprice no. 5.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's your sign man?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What's your sign man?


Silence .


----------



## Roger Knox

*Ex-late 60's-70's West Coaster replies*



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Anyone interested in a slightly used Pianola roll of 4'33"


You'l probably have to listen to the hum of the pianola motor, or, listening to the hum of the pianola motor will open you to new dimensions of perception, that you never thought that you could have thought you would ever experience I think ...

_(hmmm ... maybe that sounds better in Norwegian?)_


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What's your sign man?


Aquarius. And there's nothing funny about it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Roger Knox said:


> You'l probably have to listen to the hum of the pianola motor, or, listening to the hum of the pianola motor will open you to new dimensions of perception, that you never thought that you could have thought you would ever experience I think ...
> 
> _(hmmm ... maybe that sounds better in Norwegian?)_


Mines got pedals and bellows, compressed air power rules


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Mines got pedals and bellows, compressed air power rules


That's pretty cool! And with practice, they will learn to stay quiet during 4'33."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> You'l probably have to listen to the hum of the pianola motor, or, listening to the hum of the pianola motor will open you to new dimensions of perception, that you never thought that you could have thought you would ever experience I think ...
> 
> _(hmmm ... maybe that sounds better in Norwegian?)_


Du må sannsynligvis lytte til brummen fra pianolamotoren, eller hvis du lytter til pianolamotorens brum vil du åpne for nye dimensjoner av oppfatningen, som du aldri trodde at du kunne trodd at du noen gang skulle oppleve tror jeg...

It's understandable but doesn't sound good, but hey, it's about 4'33" ...Actually a nice long walk is just as good as Cage's piece! Today I was lucky to sniff a cow barn as I was panting uphill...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pieces that you have blown away recently (Did anyone come up with that before, kind of obvious...)


----------



## Art Rock

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Pieces that you have blown away recently (Did anyone come up with that before, kind of obvious...)


Yes, I did months ago (link).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Pieces that you have blown away recently (Did anyone come up with that before, kind of obvious...)


And this


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Why do I like the Big Note, but not the brown note or string theory?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Why do I like the Big Note, but not the brown note or string theory?


Because it's the Boss.

- string theory - all music began with the monochord

- brown note theory - every note sycophantically praised the previous one to survive

- Big Note theory - this is the Boss of theories: originally the whole universe was just one Big Note, the Maxim, which over the eons subdivided into Breves, Semibreves, minims, crotchets and so on


----------



## Room2201974

My undefinitive ranking of the minor composers.


----------



## Room2201974

_Telemann Something Good_:Chaka Khan sings Baroque!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Du må sannsynligvis lytte til brummen fra pianolamotoren, eller hvis du lytter til pianolamotorens brum vil du åpne for nye dimensjoner av oppfatningen, som du aldri trodde at du kunne trodd at du noen gang skulle oppleve tror jeg...


Wow! Now I'm a fool in Norwegian, too!


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> _Telemann Something Good_:Chaka Khan sings Baroque!


_Go for Baroque
Chaka Khan
And tell P.D.Q.
Bach the news!_


----------



## Room2201974

Are minor composers born with flattened mediants?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Old Age Thread


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> Are minor composers born with flattened mediants?


I hope not! They might have had dominant mothers.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Are minor composers born with flattened mediants?


Of course, and major composers have super tonics.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's the best consonant chord i all of Beethoven's symphonies?
E flat?


----------



## Room2201974

What's your foment?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jessye, do you like Norman?


----------



## Roger Knox

A game of guessing earnings


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Are minor composers born with flattened mediants?


Maybe, but will they develop ripped abdominants?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> What's your foment?


I'm always living in the foment ... er, wait a moment ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What's the best consonant chord i all of Beethoven's symphonies?
> E flat?


... and D# too, for the sake of equity.

And if you're referring to enharmonic equivalents in Beethoven's Eroica, see you in *"Music Theory"* (never).


----------



## Roger Knox

redundant post no. ????


----------



## Room2201974

Vagabond triads in Beethoven!


----------



## Roger Knox

The witless triads in Beethoven, what?

i.e. end of Beethoven's Fifth Finale:clap:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lets dance the blues!


----------



## Room2201974

What role does shrill play in evaluating classical music (on TC)!


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> What role does shrill play in evaluating classical music (on TC)!


There is shrill music, but it's the comments that are shrillest.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Shrillelles...


----------



## joen_cph

Could someone tell, is it really worth going all the way to a barber to hear that famous _Adagio_ piece?


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The Shrillelles...


Backed up by the Tammy Whinettes!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Lets dance the blues!


Don't lose the pants!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach is a better baroque composer than Mozart!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tomorrow I will boil potatoes. Really looking forward to that! wuhu


----------



## Room2201974

Threads with a life expectancy of a Russian journalist.


----------



## Iota

Your twenty favourite Beethoven symphonies.


----------



## Iota

Pieces you have recently blown away.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite mess...


----------



## Room2201974

Thomas Edison - moth killer! Prove me wrong!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> Thomas Edison - moth killer! Prove me wrong!


So you're staring at a lightbulb outside in the dark waiting for a moth and zackattack! Maybe you even smoke! Just like me...


----------



## Room2201974

Great Argentinean Balalaika Players of the Renanssiance


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> Great Argentinean Balalaika Players of the Renanssiance


They were always at the wrong palace playing in wrong time signatures.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Most repetepetepetive composers


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Most repetepetepetive composers


Tayke Wonne-Hundert, known for perfectionism


----------



## Roger Knox

Tabloid Composers:

The Hunk vs. The Dud


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Tomorrow I will boil potatoes. Really looking forward to that! wuhu


"Boil That Cabbage Down " by the Smothers Brothers may offer some useful tips!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's the make a rhyme right on time drink some wine hey macarena!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I might be sick, I think I got the Johnson...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dancing while attending ballet performances.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Getting rid of any placebo?


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Getting rid of any placebo?


Yes I did, but apparently with no effect!


----------



## Room2201974

What is your favorite mass? Oh, I'm definitely going with the Sun.


----------



## Room2201974

Toulouse-Lautrec - famous French painter.....or.....NBC after the 1969 television season?


----------



## Blancrocher

*Technically Help*

Hello Everyone,

This is a thread where you can provide irritating or pedantic advice that nobody asked for, but which could at least possibly be construed as casual solicitude. I'll kick things off by suggesting that you Google whatever you're about to ask.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

googling ask........................................




> You can *ask* your *Google* Assistant for info and for help with everyday tasks. ... For ideas about what your Assistant can help with, *ask* "What can you do?" ..


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> googling ask........................................


Beat on the brat, beat on the brat
Beat on the brat with a baseball bat
Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh-oh

Beat on the brat, beat on the brat
Beat on the brat with a baseball bat
Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh-oh

What can you do?
What can you do?
With a brat like that always on your back
What can you lose?

What can you do?
What can you do?
With a brat like that always on your back
What can you lose?

Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh-oh
Yeah

[Chorus]
Beat on the brat
Beat on the brat
Beat on the brat with a baseball bat
Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh-oh

Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh-oh
Yeah

Beat on the brat
Beat on the brat
Beat on the brat with a baseball bat
Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh-oh

Beat on the brat
Beat on the brat
Beat on the brat with a baseball bat
Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh-oh

Oh yeah, oh yeah, uh-oh
Yeah


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I meant, what can you do?


----------



## Room2201974

I'm getting together a Huey Lewis and the News cover band. We will be playing their songs on *original* 1980's instruments using our knowledge of rock and roll. Ahhhh, it's so HIP to be square.:guitar:


----------



## Blancrocher

*CDs you have not purchased recently*

This is a thread for cds you have NOT purchased recently! Post about as many as you can think of. I know that some of you will not feel able to participate, given your spending habits, but I want to hear from everyone-feel free to interpret "recently" as loosely as necessary.

I look forward to your replies.


----------



## Room2201974

I love the smell of genocide in the mourning!


----------



## Room2201974

Nobody expects the Musee De L'Inquisition!!! Our chief weapon is.....


----------



## Dim7

*A Thread for Accidental Posts*

Post in this thread only unintentionally.


----------



## Room2201974

We are going to have a Space Force. And the aliens are going to pay for it. Prove me wrong!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ran out of ideas? Whatever happened to all the fun in the world?


----------



## Room2201974

I'm getting my Halloween costume ready early this year. I'll be going as an unindicted co-conspirator. Is this red tie long enough?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

The 'I'm Currently Not Listening to' Topic


----------



## Dim7

Words and expressions you have never heard being used so far, but which you expect to encounter tomorrow, used by someone else for reasons independent of your prediction


----------



## joen_cph

The Aliens Proof Thread.

Only real aliens are allowed to post here.


----------



## Room2201974

What if Beethoven never livered!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did Dowland ever speed?


----------



## Room2201974

How badly would it matter if I muttered at a Mutter concert?


----------



## Rogerx

What is you favorite Franks Sinatra double?


----------



## Room2201974

Worst name for an album compilation of wedding music written from 1600 - 1750: _Baroquen Promises_.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Appropriate inappropriate expresions.


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Did Dowland ever speed?


We'll never know for sure. But we do know that he spied!


----------



## Totenfeier

Does anyone else find organs painful, if you finger them incorrectly, not to mention using your feet?


----------



## Room2201974

Are crotchety old men full of quarter notes?


----------



## Room2201974

Which Composer Defies The Romantic Era The Most?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> Which Composer Defies The Romantic Era The Most?


Tough question! Maybe that famous guy Anon.


----------



## Room2201974

Most hyperventilated oboist of all time.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Talk pop, like Kanye West.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are your organs still painful, see a doctor.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you surprised when you hear a new pop song and it also has only 4 chords?


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Are you surprised when you hear a new pop song and it also has only 4 chords?


No. I'm surprised that 4 chord pop songs are out of the reach of hot shot graduate composition students who should be capable of writing them, living off the royalties, and retiring to Arles to write their 12 tone developing variation masterpieces!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How are people with trained ears supposed to relate to 4 chord pop music? Seriously...


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How are people with trained ears supposed to relate to 4 chord pop music? Seriously...


You hold back your collective artistic dislike and desire to throw up long enough to latch on to four filthy harmonic relationships and you mold them into something that will increase your bank account, all the while chanting mantra style, "Arles is warm in the winter, Arles is warm in the winter."

But nobody ever does!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm only kidding, as always in here! Do you know "Moves Like Jagger" by Maroon 5? ONLY 2 CHORDS!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite chordchanges...
a) B A C H
b) A/C D/C
c) A A A A D D A A E D A E


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Your favorite chordchanges...
> a) B A C H
> b) A/C D/C
> c) A A A A D D A A E D A E


While I have nothing against those changes, what about these comp-able changes?

d) AA BA AA BA DOOOOOOOOOO (by Friedrich Flintenstein)

e) BAA BAA BHA BAH (by Blacky Schwartzschaefe)

f) A B C D S E F G H (Alphabet Song auf Deutsch)

g) $ $ $ $ $$ $$$ $$$$ $$$$$ (by ABBA)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My list of favorite composers after 16061 days:
Mozart.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

When was the last time you got ranked?


----------



## Room2201974

Talk Classical posters ranked by 174 composers!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

classical posers


----------



## Art Rock

Any thread that requires people reading the first post.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Composers who looked like a clown without make-up

1. Paul Hindemith
2. Arnold Shoenberg
3. ?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Composers who looked like a clown without make-up
> 
> 1. Paul Hindemith
> 2. Arnold Shoenberg
> 3. ?


3. Mussorgsky ?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Top 50 composers starting with Z


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Top 50 composers starting with Z


You might like these guitar tracks (Beatles).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5 Greatest Composers by 1740 Composers


----------



## Room2201974

Considering the poor personal hygiene habits of previous eras, rank the famous composers according to their rank.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The next time you meet and greet someone new: 
a) Frank...Frank Zappa
b) George...George Clooney
c) Hannibal...Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Room2201974

Here is a weird coincidence; all of my extortion phone calls are perfect too!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How are people with trained ears supposed to relate to 4 chord pop music? Seriously...


They are supposed to go into superiority mode and dismiss the little ditties as a products of late capitalism designed by robots for zombies! Then -- _cri de coeur!_ -- they remember that country songs are said to be "_three_ chords and the truth," and decide they'll just have to check out the relationship between "chord diversity" and truth. Then, they remember that Chopin's _Berceuse_ for piano has -- yikes! -- only _two_ chords. And that Ravi Shankar's accompanist seems to play only _one_ chord -- an _incomplete_ one at that. Then they start to think about music with _no chords, or even tones, at all_; fearing that their trained ears give them no advantage at all there, they return to their Beethoven sonatas.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> When was the last time you got ranked?


When someody fingered my organs painfully, I was rankled.


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My list of favorite composers after 16061 days:
> Mozart.


Which Mozart? His youngest son composed this concerto.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Haydn's molasses


----------



## Luchesi

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Haydn's molasses


That's an interesting nickname for Haydn's 84th Symphony.

Nicknames for ALL of Haydn's numbered symphonies


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Baritone High...your thoughts are welcome.


----------



## millionrainbows

New book discovered, written by Mahler:* "What I did on my Summer Vacation"*


----------



## Room2201974

America, your new lottery number is 8645! Let's discuss!


----------



## millionrainbows

I found an old copy of the _German_ National Enquirer, with the headline "Stockhausen Abducted By Aliens!"


----------



## Room2201974

If while meditating I sing an "om"- is that a fermantra?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The hills are alive...


----------



## Luchesi

Stravinsky on Webern:
"Doomed to total failure in a deaf world of ignorance and indifference, he inexorably kept on cutting out his diamonds, his dazzling diamonds, of whose mines he had a perfect knowledge."


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> If while meditating I sing an "om"- is that a fermantra?


"Fermentra" means to hold your fermented malt:cheers:


----------



## Room2201974

Can beautiful music make you stub your toe?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Can beautiful music make you stub your toe?


Especially when you're already trying to walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## millionrainbows

Message found in my fortune cookie: _"Help! I'm a prisoner in a Chinese fortune cookie factory!"_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Complex complexions


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite recording of a dissonant major second


----------



## Room2201974

Your favorite recording of a consonant major second.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is Major Second to ground control...I'm floating in a most peculiar way...


----------



## Luchesi

Guitar is a wonderful thing understood by few.

Franz Schubert


----------



## Room2201974

If Karajan conducts a major second, does it become fascist?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Short messages (and other short remarks that end up longer than planned to avoid the "too short message" alert).


----------



## Room2201974

"I am the very modal of a major second general."

Prove me wrong!


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> *Verses Stupid and Profane*
> 
> _Gilbert and Sullivan updated to 2019_
> 
> "I am the very modal of a major second general."
> Prove me wrong! Sing this song! It's why none-o'-my men-ar'-ill.
> I only sing in Phrygian! Don't swim in waters Stygian!
> Repeat my verse and I'll be first
> A model-modal major-minor gender-bender general!!!


----------



## Roger Knox

*Verses Stupid and Profane 2*



Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Short messages (and other short remarks that end up longer than planned to avoid the "too short message" alert).


I doo I doo I doo-doo-doo-doo-doo doo-doo 
Da Da Da DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
SOSOSOSOSOSOSOS


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> If Karajan conducts a major second, does it become fascist?


The Fasc-est tone in the West!


----------



## Roger Knox

*Verses Stupid and Profane 3*



Luchesi said:


> Guitar is a wonderful thing understood by few.
> Franz Schubert


Mein Guitar
ist wunderbar

Meine Liebe
gibt mir fever

Kjetil floats 
In Fifty-One

Understood by
Not a one*

_*just kidding_


----------



## Room2201974

I think I'll write a whole symphony making fun of a contemporary philosopher. Yeah, that's my motivation for motive development. Prove me wrong!


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> I think I'll write a whole symphony making fun of a contemporary philosopher. Yeah, that's my motivation for motive development. Prove me wrong!


My suggestion would be "Thus Spake Derrida," and the motivation would be to prove that you can't prove the _différence_ between truth and falsity but you can endlessly _defer_ the meaning of ... oh heck, this motive isn't developing well, nor could it! …


----------



## Roger Knox

Waking up on TalkClassical to find that I -- Frank Zafka -- have metamorphosed into a Beatle, dancing in _The Castle_ to Gregor Salsa's band. Is this a dream, or has *Eddie "Are You Kidding" Varese* returned to guide me on Ideas for Stupid Threads?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach and leather


----------



## Room2201974

Bach and Luthor


----------



## Room2201974

If polyphony is "woven" does that mean melody is stitched?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> If polyphony is "woven" does that mean melody is stitched?


If you mean how Max Martin & Co. produce songs, yes.


----------



## joen_cph

Bach and Luthor


----------



## Room2201974

joen_cph said:


> Bach and Luthor


Is there an echo in this thread?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Favorite enema variations


----------



## Roger Knox

*Is this what I heard?*



Room2201974 said:


> Is there an echo in this thread?


Bach and luthier


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dyslectic echo...atschooo


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Bach and luthier


As an amateur luthier and lute player I'm kicking myself for not thinking of that one myself! :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

Bach and looters


----------



## Room2201974

I've played the Cello Suite No 1 in G on my 11 course Renaissance instrument:

Bach and Luteing


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach Friday today!


----------



## Room2201974

Bach vs Beatles - Ringo took the short cut!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Bach Friday today!


French Sweets 50% off -- but hurry!


----------



## Room2201974

Did medieval messengers sing in the depeche mode?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Did medieval messengers sing in the depeche mode?


I'm working on this one. In the meantime, do we on Ideas for Stupid Threads write in the day pass mode?


----------



## Roger Knox

Nicest composers ever, by rank.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Top composers with bias


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

TC Hall of Shame


----------



## Room2201974

Rankest decompositions by era!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Unicorn symphonists


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tricycle symphonists


----------



## Room2201974

Top 50 Composers With Gallbladders Removed


----------



## Phil loves classical

The last thing you smoked


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Phil loves classical said:


> The last thing you smoked


Rolled tobacco here, happens often...


----------



## Room2201974

Phil loves classical said:


> The last thing you smoked


Last thing I smoked was a Thanksgiving turkey. I think it'll be the last time I do that: can't keep the papers lit. Next year I going straight to the vape pen! 98% Tryptophan!!!!


----------



## Luchesi

Room2201974 said:


> Last thing I smoked was a Thanksgiving turkey. I think it'll be the last time I do that: can't keep the papers lit. Next year I going straight to the vape pen! 98% Tryptophan!!!!


Are you a musician?


----------



## Luchesi

How does millionrainbows get himself banned?


----------



## Room2201974

Luchesi said:


> Are you a musician?


10 possible answers for a boring evening:

1) "Oh I'm not here with these fellas. I got a pig in competition over at the livestock pavilion, and I am gonna win that blue ribbon."
2) Why? Is my hemiola showing?
3) No, I'm with Compositional Bias Confirmation Services here to let you know that TC is still free of 14th century influences.
4) No, I'm a lutenist, I'm too busy tuning.
5) Yes, I play third chair triangle in the Antarctic Symphony Orchestra!
6) "I play the drums, its me active compensatory factor."
7) No, actually I'm an author. You might have heard of my novel, _A Million Rainbows Of Lost Posts_. Picks up where _Gravity's Rainbow_ left off.
8) I repair tubas. "Now you prepare that Fetzer valve with some 3-in-1 oil and some gauze pads, and I'm gonna need 'bout ten quarts of anti-freeze, preferably Prestone. No, no make that Quaker State."
9) Oh rats! I thought I was posting in the Fooling Mother Nature thread! (?)
10)"I haven't understood a bar of music in my life, but I have felt it."


----------



## Luchesi

Room2201974 said:


> 10 possible answers for a boring evening:
> 
> 1) "Oh I'm not here with these fellas. I got a pig in competition over at the livestock pavilion, and I am gonna win that blue ribbon."
> 2) Why? Is my hemiola showing?
> 3) No, I'm with Compositional Bias Confirmation Services here to let you know that TC is still free of 14th century influences.
> 4) No, I'm a lutenist, I'm too busy tuning.
> 5) Yes, I play third chair triangle in the Antarctic Symphony Orchestra!
> 6) "I play the drums, its me active compensatory factor."
> 7) No, actually I'm an author. You might have heard of my novel, _A Million Rainbows Of Lost Posts_. Picks up where _Gravity's Rainbow_ left off.
> 8) I repair tubas. "Now you prepare that Fetzer valve with some 3-in-1 oil and some gauze pads, and I'm gonna need 'bout ten quarts of anti-freeze, preferably Prestone. No, no make that Quaker State."
> 9) Oh rats! I thought I was posting in the Fooling Mother Nature thread! (?)
> 10)"I haven't understood a bar of music in my life, but I have felt it."


Yes, we should keep them guessing.


----------



## Room2201974

I know some of you may be wondering, "What kind of music does the Antarctic Symphony Orchestra (ASO) play? Well, I don't know about now due to global climate change (See thread, Foiling Mother Nature), but back when I was third chair triangle we played in phrygian a lot. In fact, it was so phrygian my triangle would tune sharp.


----------



## Luchesi

Room2201974 said:


> I know some of you may be wondering, "What kind of music does the Antarctic Symphony Orchestra (ASO) play? Well, I don't know about now due to global climate change (See thread, Foiling Mother Nature), but back when I was third chair triangle we played in phrygian a lot. In fact, it was so phrygian my triangle would tune sharp.


For the Talk Science group;

A galaxy 115 mlys away Polarissima Australis also called ngc 2573 in the constellation Octans 
Decl -89 20

it stays right over the south pole

Up here we have a giant star Polaris over in supernova Loop Two, but down there they have a large galaxy moving away from us at 2400 kilometers per second.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you have any friends in real life?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you have any friends in real life?


I'm not sure if there are any left. I'll have to check my Facebook messages . . .


----------



## Room2201974

Luchesi said:


> For the Talk Science group;
> 
> A galaxy 115 mlys away Polarissima Australis also called ngc 2573 in the constellation Octans
> Decl -89 20
> 
> it stays right over the south pole
> 
> Up here we have a giant star Polaris over in supernova Loop Two, but down there they have a large galaxy moving away from us at 2400 kilometers per second.


These modern day amateur astronomers are a bunch of wussies. They come to the star parties with their go-to scopes thinking they're all hot stellar stuff. Point their telescopes at one star and *boom* they're polar aligned. Why in my day it was different. These modern day go-to night trippers have never had to polar align a non adjustable tripod in the snow - up to your eyeballs in declination drifts.....and then turn around and do pinpoint astrophotograpy! And we walked in the snow to school uphill in both directions!!!!!!


----------



## Luchesi

Room2201974 said:


> These modern day amateur astronomers are a bunch of wussies. They come to the star parties with their go-to scopes thinking they're all hot stellar stuff. Point their telescopes at one star and *boom* they're polar aligned. Why in my day it was different. These modern day go-to night trippers have never had to polar align a non adjustable tripod in the snow - up to your eyeballs in declination drifts.....and then turn around and do pinpoint astrophotograpy! And we walked in the snow to school uphill in both directions!!!!!!


Yes, the best seeing was on the coldest nights! That's for young people, and the Messier marathon masochists. My hobby now is getting oriented to the deep sky throughout the year, but from mostly inside, in comfort thank you.. Follow the arc of the Big Dipper down to Arcturus until you get to Spica in Virgo and then you go the same distance again to the galaxy M83.﻿ You'll be looking at the Great Attractor and the larger Shapley Supercluster 600 mLYs from here. An important reference point to keep oriented to.


----------



## mikeh375

Room2201974 said:


> These modern day amateur astronomers are a bunch of wussies. They come to the star parties with their go-to scopes thinking they're all hot stellar stuff. Point their telescopes at one star and *boom* they're polar aligned. Why in my day it was different. These modern day go-to night trippers have never had to polar align a non adjustable tripod in the snow - up to your eyeballs in declination drifts.....and then turn around and do pinpoint astrophotograpy! And we walked in the snow to school uphill in both directions!!!!!!


I've got a goto Meade 10" Schmitt Cassegrain but did build my own reflector as well back in the day....I hope I'm not in the wussie category..........


----------



## Room2201974

mikeh375 said:


> I've got a goto Meade 10" Schmitt Cassegrain but did build my own reflector as well back in the day....I hope I'm not in the wussie category..........


If you built your own reflector you are definitely not a wussie, in fact, my hat is off to you. :tiphat:

But, we need to get this thread back to its stupid footing and an intelligent conversation about astronomy just won't cut it. So I've started this thread:

The Observational Astronomy Thread


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Intelligent conversation flashcards here: Utilize interpersonal collaborations with no communication disorders and clarify your competence...


----------



## Roger Knox

*Observational Astronomy, of which we know nothing . . .*



Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Intelligent conversation flashcards here: Utilize interpersonal collaborations with no communication disorders and clarify your competence...


My sentiments exactly! These practitioners of Astronomy (who I do secretly admire) are making me jealous.

Nevertheless, the boundaries of Ideas for Stupid Threads must be guarded zealously. I would never retaliate by corrupting the Observational Astronomy Thread with the stupid hokum found "in these parts." But be warned, as an extreme last resort I am prepared to hurl Music Theory jargon over the parapets in the OA Thread's general direction . . .


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> My sentiments exactly! These practitioners of Astronomy (who I do secretly admire) are making me jealous.
> 
> Nevertheless, the boundaries of Ideas for Stupid Threads must be guarded zealously. I would never retaliate by corrupting the Observational Astronomy Thread with the stupid hokum found "in these parts." But be warned, as an extreme last resort I am prepared to hurl Music Theory jargon over the parapets in the OA Thread's general direction . . .


Wait, wait Roger....."stupid hokum" may be the exact thing that the Observational Astronomy thread needs. In fact, after wading through threads like "Fooling Mother Nature", "TC's Top 50 Composers With Bias Removed", and almost any thread about Karajan and Wagner, I'm convinced that they all are in dire need of "stupid hokum". Look, I know it's difficult in this thread, trying our hardest to uphold the highest traditions of stupidity in the face of intelligence devoid of humor.....but we must soldier on. Stupid hokum? Bring it on!

Now....the other issue....you don't know how long I've been hanging out in this forum waiting for someone to play the Music Theory Jargon Over The Parapets Game ™ with me. Be forewarned however, I played Left Retrograde Inversion on my high school team - we won the State Championship on a Landini Cadence.*

*For those scoring at home that would be the 768 double play.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What did you do on this day in 1791?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What did you do on this day in 1791?


From advanced studies in church bell change-ringing I learned that any permutations of four numerals may be used, so here goes: On Dec 5, 1971 CE I was still trying to get a musical tone out of the double bass. On this day in 1197 CE I sought winter fuel. 9171 BCE is the year I struck flint against a stone in an aleatory work. My opera buffa _Mia taria_ was started in 1719 CE.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Wait, wait Roger....."stupid hokum" may be the exact thing that the Observational Astronomy thread needs.


Oh, no! Brave words indeed, but you wouldn't want any Canadian 100-proof "stupid hokum" on the premises of Observational Astronomy (OA)! With all due respect to your "Florida swampum," our hokum is the more deadly. In fact (in deference to our more refined British colleagues) I've dialed it down to "dreadful humbug" instead, and doubt you want THAT on OA either.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did you inherit any racist classical music lately?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Has your milk purchasing evolved into a genuine compulsive buying problem?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you ever surprised that you are still alive after all the alcohol you gobbled down when you were younger?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> From advanced studies in church bell change-ringing I learned that any permutations of four numerals may be used, so here goes: On Dec 5, 1971 CE I was still trying to get a musical tone out of the double bass. On this day in 1197 CE I sought winter fuel. 9171 BCE is the year I struck flint against a stone in an aleatory work. My opera buffa _Mia taria_ was started in 1719 CE.


That's awesome! No memories of the future?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How much money did you save on electricity and fuel the last month?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What are the cheapest Beethoven quartet cycles you never want to hear in your car?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am the only one here.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I am the only one here.


Does that mean Nobody brought you here? If so, s/he is a fine person.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> That's awesome! No memories of the future?


No, because I swore I would have no new memories until I finally complete _Mia Taria_.

I don't want to end up like poor Arrigo Boito, who was so in awe of Verdi that he never completed his own opera _Nerone_. (Or did he get to a point where he just couldn't stand the emperor Nero anymore, and took revenge by leaving him unfinished?)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Does that mean Nobody brought you here? If so, s/he is a fine person.


No. Nobody brought me nowhere! NO FINE PERSON! No nothing, no...whatever.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did you just compose that or are you sleeping?


----------



## Iota

Should immunisation have a bigger role in classical training and performance?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> No. Nobody brought me nowhere! NO FINE PERSON! No nothing, no...whatever.


Ok. You are the only one here.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> Does that mean Nobody brought you here? If so, s/he is a fine person.


Ancient DNA has recently been recovered revealing that the ancestors of Scandinavians came from the north, down the west coast of Norway, and another migration up from Denmark. Then they stayed there.


----------



## Room2201974

Is that really Moss Hart?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Are you ever surprised that you are still alive after all the alcohol you gobbled down when you were younger?


tasted and savoured, not gobbled :cheers:  ut:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> tasted and savoured, not gobbled :cheers:  ut:


What's that? I did Norwegian-style drinking, called rølp...It's very charming...


----------



## Room2201974

Questions about why Haydn is still listening. Is he eavesdropping again?


----------



## Dim7

Current Eavesdropping


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What's that? I did Norwegian-style drinking, called rølp...It's very charming...


What is rolp?

In my youth I did Canadian-style drinking -- let's call it "gulp." "Tasted and savoured" is the _opposite_ of the truth back then! I believe the first microbrewery in Vancouver opened in 1986, and then we could drink affordable and progressively more interesting styles of beer and ale to taste and savour.

As for the riot of emoticons -- they symbolize the Five Stages of Drinking, the title of my next program symphony, which will be in five-movement arch form ...

P.S. Is the brown cheese available yet?


----------



## Roger Knox

extraneous post


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> Current Eavesdropping


In my apartment, I listen to the Alternating Current hum at 240Hz, without notifying the hydro-electric company.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rølp is exactly the opposite of tasted and savoured, meaning to get wasted. I now am a bit more "refined", but it's so easy to get a bit drunk...Brown cheese is in the fridge! Love this commercial (In English!)


----------



## Dim7

*Wagner or Mahler (but not both)*

This thread is about Wagner and Mahler, but never at the same time. Every time you want to say something about Wagner, please do not mention anything about Mahler and vice versa. Do not reply to any Wagner related post with anything Mahler related, and vice versa.


----------



## Room2201974

Vague Nur from Leipzig vs. the Kaliste Mauler - a World Wide Wrestling match!


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> *Wagner or Mahler (but not both)*
> 
> This thread is about Wagner and Mahler, but never at the same time. Every time you want to say something about Wagner, please do not mention anything about Mahler and vice versa. Do not reply to any Wagner related post with anything Mahler related, and vice versa.


Point taken, although both surnames have six letters and end in "er" ......


----------



## Room2201974

Is the Romantic period really romantic?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Is the Romantic period really romantic?


Is TalkClassical really talk?


----------



## Room2201974

Did the Impressionistic era make an impression on you? Vaguely perhaps?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Did the Impressionistic era make an impression on you? Vaguely perhaps?


Well, the Impressionistic era didn't fall on me like a ton of bricks. (That came later.) But it made me wholistic with respect to tones.


----------



## Room2201974

Was the Medieval period really mid-evil or only semi-evil? Or was that a musica ficta I heard once?


----------



## Roger Knox

Why is there no YapClassical for dogs?


----------



## Room2201974

Who is the earliest composer you listen to with any frequency modulation?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Who is the earliest composer you listen to with any frequency modulation?


Franonymous Modulus IV


----------



## Room2201974

Just got finished reading _Masters of Counterpoint_. Worst follow up to _Masters of Sex_ EVER!


----------



## Luchesi

The most attractive people on TC?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Am I the only one who can dance on TC?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Just got finished reading _Masters of Counterpoint_. Worst follow up to _Masters of Sex_ EVER!


except for imitating _Masters of Needlepoint_ (ouch!)


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> The most attractive people on TC?


Look for the charmers in the *Music Theory* section!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

The essential heart of Classical Music is:
(a) counterpoint
(b) counterpunch
(c) counterintuitive
?


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Am I the only one who can dance on TC?


Aren't you somewhat embarrassed when you dance or is that part of the 'fun' of it?

'Just kidding, I'm just jealous..


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> Look for the charmers in the *Music Theory* section!


Yes, they're lucky mirrors don't talk, ...or laugh for that matter.


----------



## Roger Knox

Quote Originally Posted by Roger Knox View Post: 
"Look for the charmers in the Music Theory section!"



Luchesi said:


> Yes, they're lucky mirrors don't talk, ...or laugh for that matter.


I taught Music Theory for many years. In that situation, students and teachers might benefit from survival strategies such as superficial politeness! That would allow them to experience the inherent charm of the French Augmented Sixth Chord and the Tierce de Picardie! As for a glamourous role model, the Yale Music Theory professor Maury Yeston composed the Broadway hit "Nine" and other successful musicals!

https://www.google.ca/search?q=Maur...3gcM:&imgrc=4B15m3iLRJCknM:&spf=1576700428071

So it's not all bad -- in lieu of mirrors and photos, would TalkClassical maybe benefit from a thread "The Charm of Music Theory?"


----------



## JeffD

Why do critics think that American minorities are causing the death of orchestras? Oh wait, that is a real thread!


----------



## Roger Knox

_New Year's 2020 questions:_

Will Ideas for Stupid Threads finally grow up?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> _New Year's 2020 questions:_
> 
> Will Ideas for Stupid Threads finally grow up?


Please, no grow up! Only grow beard! Make stupid threads stupid again!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Please, no grow up! Only grow beard! Make stupid threads stupid again!


All right 2020: beard only trimmed short. Same with stupid threads: slimmer but'll never die.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is there room for beard in thread?


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is there room for beard in thread?


Was Room born on the 20th of February 1974?


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> _New Year's 2020 questions:_
> 
> Will Ideas for Stupid Threads finally grow up?


Oh boy, I can't wait for *Schemata For Imbecilic Threads*!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can you imagine who on TC has a beard?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Where does Russian classical music go after you listened to it?


----------



## Room2201974

Luchesi said:


> Was Room born on the 20th of February 1974?


<-------

You walk up those steps. Hang a left at the pillars and go through the double doors. Room 220 would be on your right. All the theory classes were taught in 220 and 222! Composition seminar was taught directly above on the next floor, electronic music was just down the hall. It was a nexus of sorts.

"There's a white diamond gloom on the dark side of this room and a pathway that leads up to the stars."


----------



## Roger Knox

erroneus .................................


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> It was a nexus of sorts. "There's a white diamond gloom on the dark side of this room and a pathway that leads up to the stars."


I can picture it now! Theory class as a nexus of sorts -- a holding tank for students awaiting further processing. But I hope you're not suggesting that Music Theory is dismal like Economics "the dismal science." MT is neither dismal nor a science, it is as charming as the title of J.J. Fux's counterpoint manual _Gradus ad Parnassus_ (Steps to Parnassus), truly the ladder up to the stars, perhaps the one that the Three Wise Men followed:angel:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pick your favourite 15 composers and we'll tell you which celebrity you should have lunch with!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

TurnaboutVox said:


> Pick your favourite 15 composers and we'll tell you which celebrity you should have lunch with!


Arensky
Britten
Cage
Denisov
Enuaudi
Froberger
Gernsheim
Hosokawa
Ibert
Jolivet
Korngold
Lassus
Messiaen
Nørgård
Obrecht
...who are we?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dangerous minuets and social consequences.


----------



## Luchesi

Room2201974 said:


> <-------
> 
> You walk up those steps. Hang a left at the pillars and go through the double doors. Room 220 would be on your right. All the theory classes were taught in 220 and 222! Composition seminar was taught directly above on the next floor, electronic music was just down the hall. It was a nexus of sorts.
> 
> "There's a white diamond gloom on the dark side of this room and a pathway that leads up to the stars."


The popular TV show "Room 222" aired its last episode in 1974. You can see how I would be confused.


----------



## Room2201974

Luchesi said:


> The popular TV show "Room 222" aired its last episode in 1974. You can see how I would be confused.


I never saw an episode and certainly meant no connection to that TV show when I made up my TC name. The Southland was under-represented in that era when it comes to ABC affiliates - much to its detriment I might add. No, Room 220 was a place of profound musical and life experiences that echo down even to this day. I mean, if you had the chance to study with a Fux, or a Hindermith or a Salieri....you'd take it....at $16 a credit hour!


----------



## Art Rock

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Where does Russian classical music go after you listened to it?


Does Russian classical music exist if you do not listen to it?


----------



## Room2201974

Shasta Cola goes better with Shostakovich! Prove me wrong!


----------



## Room2201974

Just unwrapped a CD gift - _A John Cage Christmas_. His _Silent Night_ is the best ever!


----------



## Luchesi

Room2201974 said:


> I never saw an episode and certainly meant no connection to that TV show when I made up my TC name. The Southland was under-represented in that era when it comes to ABC affiliates - much to its detriment I might add. No, Room 220 was a place of profound musical and life experiences that echo down even to this day. I mean, if you had the chance to study with a Fux, or a Hindermith or a Salieri....you'd take it....at $16 a credit hour!


What can they teach? There's only 12 notes. I would want to compose fugues like Hindemith, but how is it taught to someone like me?


----------



## AeolianStrains

Whose music do you like better? Apples or oranges? (No, peaches will not be a third option. Pear-lover are heretics.)


----------



## Room2201974

Luchesi said:


> What can they teach? There's only 12 notes. I would want to compose fugues like Hindemith, but how is it taught to someone like me?


Perhaps you could start out trying to duplicate in some fashion Hindermith's training. Seems he took lessons too...


----------



## Red Terror

The Hitler Hologram Tour!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Arensky
> Britten
> Cage
> Denisov
> Enuaudi
> Froberger
> Gernsheim
> Hosokawa
> Ibert
> Jolivet
> Korngold
> Lassus
> Messiaen
> Nørgård
> Obrecht
> ...who are we?


The alphabetical order of the list suggests a certain perfectionism. The content suggests idiosyncratic eclecticism -- composers from many different eras, with different styles, avoiding the most well-known.

I would think, lunch with *Vassily Petrenko* (not Kirill Petrenko) -- a conductor who is open to trying new things.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Shasta Cola goes better with Shostakovich! Prove me wrong!


Is Shasta pretty?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> The alphabetical order of the list suggests a certain perfectionism. The content suggests idiosyncratic eclecticism -- composers from many different eras, with different styles, avoiding the most well-known.
> 
> I would think, lunch with *Vassily Petrenko* (not Kirill Petrenko) -- a conductor who is open to trying new things.


I will see him conduct Mahler 9th in February, so that's possible! Thanx for the "reading"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How would neoclassical music describe you?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How would neoclassical music describe you?


Neoclassical music doesn't describe anything, including me. But, an instrumental work can become the music for a ballet, as Tchaikovsky's _Serenade for Strings_ became the music for Balanchine's ballet. But, I would have to be the one who picks the music for the _Ballet of Me_ (apologies to Walt Whitman). The slow movement of Stravinsky's _Piano Sonata_, a quirky pseudo-aria with the staccato left hand like pizzicato strings, would do. To the melody I serenade in mime a woman on the balcony of her 51st-story condo. The male corps de ballet as policemen try to make me move along, but the female corps as "the Wilis" launch a surprise attack on the police. In the name of musical justice they allow me to to finish the piece. But, alas, the women on the 51st story has gone indoors. Later she dances in mime her own aria, describing my music as "cold and mechanical" and worse than Beckmesser's competition song in _Die Meistersinger_.

In answer to your question, the work describes me as musical, idealistic, and impractical.


----------



## Room2201974

Sister Olga had headphones sewn into her wardrobe. Ah, she so loves Prokofiev!


----------



## Room2201974

Listening goals for the new year.






Right around an "A" natural I think!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Don't forget to happy new year.


----------



## Room2201974

At fascist meetings do debates about Wagner break out? Asking for a TC friend.


----------



## Luchesi

What’s the difference between a rock guitarist and a jazz guitarist? The rock guitarist plays 3 chords for 1,000 people, the jazz guitarist plays 1,000 chords for 3 people.

Discuss..


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Listening goals for the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right around an "A" natural I think!


Where has this tenor been hiding? On soccer TV no less! All sportscasters now must have their voices tested in the hope that they will _pitch in_ with the _goal_ of eradicating the global shortage of tenors.

Happy 2020!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Don't forget to happy new year.


Does "happying" involve _rølp_, or am I making a false assumption? Anyway, you cannot find a bottle of _rølp_ at our government liquor stores. Darn government!


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> What's the difference between a rock guitarist and a jazz guitarist? The rock guitarist plays 3 chords for 1,000 people, the jazz guitarist plays 1,000 chords for 3 people.
> 
> Discuss..


These days the songs seem to have 2, 1, or even 0 chords. Let's hope this trend carries on with other aspects of music, until we finally achieve _silence_. If 1,000 people are left unhappy, they can always listen to jazz . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

AeolianStrains said:


> Whose music do you like better? Apples or oranges? (No, peaches will not be a third option. Pear-lover are heretics.)


Apples or oranges would be fine -- in our current music lemons make up the majority. But maybe it's my advancing years that are making me, at a _minim_*, quavering and crotchety.

*


----------



## Room2201974

Luchesi said:


> What's the difference between a rock guitarist and a jazz guitarist? The rock guitarist plays 3 chords for 1,000 people, the jazz guitarist plays 1,000 chords for 3 people.
> 
> Discuss..


The Room2201974 Collarary to the above rule: The difference between a rock guitarist and a classical guitarist? Usually, counterpoint! :guitar:

The difference between a lutenist and any other musician? Lutenist: "I'll be right with you, still tuning."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Does "happying" involve _rølp_, or am I making a false assumption? Anyway, you cannot find a bottle of _rølp_ at our government liquor stores. Darn government!


False assumption! Only had a "Christmas soda". I'm sure you can find a bottle of vodka to swallow fast and you'll get a "taste of rølp"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you have a carefully planned out and orderly system of your CD collection or did you dump it all on available shelves in the basement when you moved to a new house?


----------



## Roger Knox

After ripped jeans, do we need a new idea for stupid threads?


----------



## Taplow

Musique concrète‎ or Surströmming - which do you consider worse?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Taplow said:


> Musique concrète‎ or Surströmming - which do you consider worse?


There are no "musique concrete challenge" videos on youtube  Anyone wants to start a new trend?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> After ripped jeans, do we need a new idea for stupid threads?


Depends how stupidly your pants were ripped...


----------



## Taplow

Saturday Symphony? What about …

Sunday Sonata
Monday Motet
Tuesday Tone Poem
Wednesday Work for Winds
Thursday Threesome (Trio)
Friday Fugue


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's Tuesday turnip, sir!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's Tuesday turnip, sir!


How did you get to turnips? -- I haven't yet been able to "root out" any tone poems by Nikolai _*or*_ Alexander Tchurnipnin.


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> How did you get to turnips? -- I haven't yet been able to "root out" any tone poems by Nikolai _*or*_ Alexander Tchurnipnin.


Have you heard Beethoven's _Count Radish Trio_, or perhaps _Three Broccoli In New England _ by Charles Chives?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> How did you get to turnips? -- I haven't yet been able to "root out" any tone poems by Nikolai _*or*_ Alexander Tchurnipnin.


I suddenly watched some Blackadder with the lovely Baldrick and his turnip surprise recipe. It only has turnips! T for Tuesday and T for turnip.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I suddenly watched some Blackadder with the lovely Baldrick and his turnip surprise recipe. It only has turnips! T for Tuesday and T for turnip.


Thanks for the explanation (though not everything on IST must be explainable). Re your post and Room 2201974's, I fear _*music is going vegan!!!*_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Thanks for the explanation -- with your post and Room 2021976's I feared that *music may be going vegan!!!*


I actually saw a pair of shoes at the mall with "I am vegan" sticker on...I also was surprised that Barney from Napalm Death is vegan, his growl is really meaty!


----------



## Room2201974

Ballet To Change Society


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's the matter with people?


----------



## Room2201974

Suk, Suk, Suk! Doesn't anyone Fuchs anymore?


----------



## AeolianStrains

Are there any societies to change music? Obviously _not_ the Wagner Society...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I thought music changed all the time...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Help your anxiety with Stockhausen. Get in the helicopter!


----------



## Room2201974

TC member's history of western music now available in print to update your Grout:

Wagner = devil's music
Brahms = antithesis of Wagner
Ipso facto
Brahms = godlike music


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Destroy a thread on contemporary music! It's rubbish after all.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Destroy a thread on contemporary music! It's rubbish after all.


Yes, a full stop must be put to it! So take _*that*_, you dastardly contemporary music thread! . ... And that! . ... And another!  . ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> TC member's history of western music now available in print to update your Grout:
> 
> Wagner = devil's music
> Brahms = antithesis of Wagner
> Ipso facto
> Brahms = godlike music


It brings tears to my eyes! But why don't we talk about *Engelbert Humperdinck* for a change?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What's the matter with people?


Good point. The year 2020 seems to be doing strange things to people. Could music be the cure?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

His name is funny!


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> It brings tears to my eyes! But why don't we talk about *Engelbert Humperdinck* for a change?


He served as music tutor to Wagner's son, Siegfried, so no, because we're sure to fall into a rabbit hole there.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Ballet To Change Society


I agree we've reached the point where each of us needs a Mallet to Change Society, the mallet being a heavy, blunt tool that doesn't fuss over collateral damage or environmental impact. Be assured, I'm _not_ advocating violence of any sort. Just add a mallet to your workout with random pounding of mattresses, buckets of sand, over-stuffed couches and the like till all that aggression drains off, leading to a much better world ...


----------



## AeolianStrains

Room2201974 said:


> TC member's history of western music now available in print to update your Grout:
> 
> Wagner = devil's music
> Brahms = antithesis of Wagner
> Ipso facto
> Brahms = godlike music


You missed the important part:



AeolianStrains said:


> Brahms said he was the best Wagnerian. So really Brahms was a Nazi, too.
> 
> He's a self-hating Nazi!


Also, Mendelssohn was born in the same flawed German matrix, so he must be an anti-Semite, too. I seriously doubt anyone is not an anti-Semite with such loose criteria.


----------



## Room2201974

AeolianStrains said:


> Brahms said he was the best Wagnerian. So really Brahms was a Nazi, too.
> 
> He's a self-hating Nazi!


As with all Wagner threads, this statement confuses what a composer says with his music.* Brahms had to say he was the best Wagnerian to placate his Wagner-loving Vienna audience. However, I was referring to the *music* of the two maestro's. If you wish to prove me wrong here, just point where in 120 opuses written over four decades the displaced Hamburgerian used an appoggiatured augmented sixth chord. And of course all of us reGrouting music history remember how that chord led directly to WWII (Who knew Tojo was a Ring Cycle fan?)

* Could you ever get Cage to shut up for 4'33" ?????? I rest my case!!!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Where musicians go after they have been onstage


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Where musicians go after they have been onstage


They go to the Green Room. Maybe they go to stupid places too.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Ballet To Change Society


Having neglected to fill my optometrist's most recent prescription, I must say that realizing the word was "ballet" not "mallet" has caused me to reconsider my post #5342. It succeeded! -- in being much stupider than anticipated.


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Having neglected to fill my optometrist's most recent prescription, I must say that realizing the word was "ballet" not "mallet" has caused me to reconsider my post #5342. It succeeded! -- in being much stupider than anticipated.


The unintended riffs are sometimes the best.


----------



## Room2201974

If Jesus was a pizza delivery boy instead of a carpenter, what music would he listen to when making his deliveries???


----------



## Roger Knox

Signs you're spending too much time posting on Ideas for Stupid Threads:

1. You resort to using to Font Size 7.
2. You resort to using Font Size 1.
3. Other.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Come Mr. Tallyman, tally me banana!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Come Mr. Tallyman, tally me banana!


At least you didn't use CAPITAL LETTERS! But bananas -- do you know the colloquial meaning?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What is the true meaning of bananas?


----------



## Luchesi

What do you call a banana who gets all the girls?

A banana smoothie.


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What is the true meaning of bananas?


https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...ed-120000-exhibit-art-basel-eaten/2628306001/

And, for another $10,000 more you too can keep your banana out of the news!!


----------



## Room2201974

I've been practicing my quarter note rest portamentos on guitar all morning. This new book, _Classical Guitar Exercises_ by John Cage is great. So effortless. It's almost as if you're not playing.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What is the true meaning of bananas?


A colloquial (informal) meaning _was_ in the expression "to go bananas" = "to go crazy," for example as Font Size 7 users might do when over-excited . . . Perhaps nowadays that expression is considered offensive to persons with mental illness, perhaps not.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ah! Of course I know that! Bananas is monkey business. Yes we have no bananas. Go bonkers! Go bananas...GO!!!


----------



## Room2201974

"I'll take Electricity for $2000, Alex."

Alex: "And the answer is: Copper, Silver, Platinum, and Gold"

"Who are some 'raw' conductors, Alex?"


----------



## Room2201974

This morning I invented the Dunning-Kruger chord. What is it? I'm afraid you'll never know.


----------



## Luchesi

^^^^^^From my count there are 42 Dunning-Kruger posters on TC who prefer believing that the earth is flat.

We need a thread about flat earth.

Your aging mother might confront you about this soon, as in this video. It's a timely topic for a thread (and it's stupid).






added:
All the human race can fit into a standard-sized cube of sugar, if the empty space wasn't included in the lump.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My tire is flat and I'm tired of waiting for help. Please help!


----------



## Taplow

Quantum Composition: And whether it is possible to predict, simultaneously, and with any degree of certainty, both the pitch and duration value of any given note.


----------



## Room2201974

The Grammy Awards - the Houston Astros of the music world.


----------



## Dim7

Is it possible to be friends with people who have a different interpretation of quantum mechanics than you?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How HIP are you?
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
(11)


----------



## Room2201974

I really hate it when modern science ruins the lyrics of a perfectly good fluff 60's pop song. I mean, "Hey, 97.5 it's good to have you back again" just doesn't cut it. 

https://www.wsj.com/articles/98-6-d...W2LfWA2t43FgGdO-TBfrKb5qd75exluCMx9hywoeaGeL0


----------



## Room2201974

Dim7 said:


> Is it possible to be friends with people who have a different interpretation of quantum mechanics than you?


I tried to have a conversation about quantum mechanics with a good friend, but each of our "views" were too indeterminate.


----------



## Luchesi

Room2201974 said:


> I really hate it when modern science ruins the lyrics of a perfectly good fluff 60's pop song. I mean, "Hey, 97.5 it's good to have you back again" just doesn't cut it.
> 
> https:.com/articles/98-6-degrees-fa...W2LfWA2t43FgGdO-TBfrKb5qd75exluCMx9hywoeaGeL0


We're just a little more cold blooded these days? haha

Of course it's not just humans, it's so cold I saw one dog trying to jump start another dog. (I think that's what they were doing.)


----------



## Red Terror

The Wagner Thread


----------



## mikeh375

Did Aliens partake of the tree of knowledge?


----------



## Taplow

Opera Trips - Share your stories about singers falling over mid-performance on stage.


----------



## Dim7

Your Top 10 Favorite Acts of Moderation


----------



## Red Terror

Human Milk Cheese—just because we can do it, does it mean we should?


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> Your Top 10 Favorite Acts of Moderation


1. The mild approach:

_Moderator:_ Thank you for your provocative post:

*MUSIC HAS BEEN GOING DOWNHILL SINCE THE CRETACEOUS ERA!!!*.

It is very creative of you to combine paleontological science with analysis of the post-modern imaginary. Our experts are determining what _*Topic*_ it falls under.

Thank you for your interest in _Ideas for Stupid Threads_.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Filthy Eating
1) Let us make a diet from ideas for stupid threads.
2) Let us make a thread for ideas from a stupid diet.
3) Drink only cream for a week and report back to us.


----------



## Room2201974

Ooh, my little microbe one, my microbe one
When you gonna give me some slime, Corona
Ooh, you make me cough a lung, cough a lung
Got it coming off my spine, Corona


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Attention whoring: how do we ken when it occurs?


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Attention whoring: how do we ken when it occurs?


_(With apologies to Umberto Eco)_: If the camera's eye is taken by some to be the new god, they will be desperate to be seen by it. When anyone acts so desperately, I ken they are attention whoring. There is also disguised attention whoring -- harder to spot!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do we ken?
Shouldn't it be: How do we do it, Ken?"


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How do we ken?
> Shouldn't it be: How do we do it, Ken?"


Ken _(sings Justin Bieber song to Barbie)_: "What do you mean?"


----------



## Room2201974

A Personal Diary Of Potable Performances :cheers:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did you see that?
No.
Me neither...


----------



## Room2201974

Most beautiful thing ever bitten..........please keep your response in line with the decorum exhibited in other TC threads.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Most beautiful thing ever bitten.


Was that _Belshazzar's Feast_ I bit into? Guess that's why I awoke in Belshazzar's dungeon.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Did you see that?
> No.
> Me neither...


Me neither then nor now ... still waiting for a revelation of what "that" is.


----------



## Room2201974

Wagner threads are used in making Nazi uniforms. Prove me wrong!


----------



## Room2201974

It's really a shame that the Rolling Stones don't sound as bad as they used to.*



*I've been reading a lot of Yogi Berra lately, and it shows.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Me neither then nor now ... still waiting for a revelation of what "that" is.


You will know when that arrives! Wait for the revelation


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You will know when that arrives! Wait for the revelation


Will the revelation be on Talk Classical? On what Forum? (or Sub-Forum?) Is this revelation what the proposed Contemporary Music Sub-Forum is for? You know how I get panicky and jump to conclusions!

I was hoping that the Contemporary Music Sub-Forum would be a nice, genteel place for "dangling conversations and superficial sighs" like most TalkClassical discussions, with tea and scones served precisely at 3:30 pm. But, alas, now I fear my hopes will be dashed, with a _*dark revelation*_ at midnight that _*chills me to the bone*_!

Oh, please reassure me that you have no such plan . . .


----------



## Roger Knox

(re my previous post): Should Ideas for Stupid Threads be gussied up with emoticons, different fonts, images, text colours, etc.? (I now think that my previous post looks rather crass, even moving towards weekly tabloid style.)


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> Did Aliens partake of the tree of knowledge?


Not unless Adam and Eve were themselves Aliens. If they were, that would require a major revision of all history!!! But, hey, our wise persons seem to be doing that anyway, so why don't they check out the AdamEve/Alien Hypotheses. Maybe AncestryDotCom could fund the research ...

(Oh by the way, should this discussion [soliloquy?] be moved to Area 51? ... Just kidding ...)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Will the revelation be on Talk Classical? On what Forum? (or Sub-Forum?) Is this revelation what the proposed Contemporary Music Sub-Forum is for? You know how I get panicky and jump to conclusions!
> 
> I was hoping that the Contemporary Music Sub-Forum would be a nice, genteel place for "dangling conversations and superficial sighs" like most TalkClassical discussions, with tea and scones served precisely at 3:30 pm. But, alas, now I fear my hopes will be dashed, with a _*dark revelation*_ at midnight that _*chills me to the bone*_!
> 
> Oh, please reassure me that you have no such plan . . .


Absolutely not MY plan, but the universe is building up a revelation for only you, and you are the only one that will know! It (That) probably is a very nice revelation  I shall call it "the Revelation of That". Relax! It might be a nice piece of music that you never heard before.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Become Atmosphere
Become Magma
Become Chalk
Become the time it takes for chalk to wash off the sidewalk after it rains in August


----------



## Roger Knox

AeolianStrains said:


> Become Atmosphere
> Become Magma
> Become Chalk
> Become the time it takes for chalk to wash off the sidewalk after it rains in August


Oh that is so ... um ... (lost my train of thought) ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Where have all the ideas for stupid threads gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the ideas for stupid threads gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the ideas for stupid threads gone?
Girls have picked them every one
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Girls have picked them every one


Not mine, at least none have asked for date money yet.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Not mine, at least none have asked for date money yet.


Wasn't singing about your ideas for stupid threads!
When will you ever learn?
When will you ever learn?
...
Isn't it supposed to Young girls picked them every one...
What is "date money"?  Today is a date. 20th of February!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wasn't singing about your ideas for stupid threads!
> When will you ever learn?
> When will you ever learn?
> ...
> Isn't it supposed to Young girls picked them every one...
> What is "date money"?  Today is a date. 20th of February!


I assume my ideas for stupid threads to be ideationally masculine. If a girl should "pick" one, the stupid masculine idea would need some money from me to go on a date with her. (Too bad, none has asked, and there isn't any cash around anyway ...). But this reminds me, are there too few people posting on Ideas for Stupid Threads for any of this to matter? Is it time to put the croaking old IST beast to rest?


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> But this reminds me, are there too few people posting on Ideas for Stupid Threads for any of this to matter? Is it time to put the croaking old IST beast to rest?


Dog gone it. I was afraid this would happen. I'll admit it, I've been falling down at my job again. I.....just......haven't.....felt.....as.....stupid....as....I......should.....lately. I mean, dumb is easy, but real stupid is hard. It takes work and lately I've been working on...(shudder) music. If it's any consolation the music I'm working on is shaping up to be pretty obtuse, so there is always that.

I'll get my stupid hat on and see what unintelligible things may pop up.


----------



## Room2201974

Every day I play Cage on guitar.*



*Non-guitarists who "get" that one - score yourself bonus points.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> Every day I play Cage on guitar.*
> 
> *Non-guitarists who "get" that one - score yourself bonus points.


You should practice CAGED...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Why do you want to listen to important composers?


----------



## Luchesi

Why listen to anything but CM and jazz?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's dancing?
Isn't that a monkey?
Yes, that's what's dancing!


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You should practice CAGED...


Well I debated adding the D, but then I couldn't pun on the 20th century composer.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Dog gone it. I was afraid this would happen. I'll admit it, I've been falling down at my job again. I.....just......haven't.....felt.....as.....stupid....as....I......should.....lately. I mean, dumb is easy, but real stupid is hard. It takes work and lately I've been working on...(shudder) music. If it's any consolation the music I'm working on is shaping up to be pretty obtuse, so there is always that.
> 
> I'll get my stupid hat on and see what unintelligible things may pop up.


Gol' darn it, if if you're writing music no need to apologize, that's great! As for stupid, it's time for us all to get some ideas ready for April Fool's Day. With enough threads we could make a Stupid Quilt!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

*don't say that thread*


----------



## Flutter

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You should practice CAGED...


For cello


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> *don't say that thread*


OK, I get it, I get it, I get it ...


----------



## Dim7

Prevent me from introducing myself


----------



## Room2201974

Most over rank underarm symphonies!


----------



## Room2201974

Arrangements for my organ - are they hopeless or should I prepare for them?


----------



## adriesba

Your favorite place to NOT go on vacation


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Post everything by Proxy


----------



## Roger Knox

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Post everything by Proxy


But stay away from Proxy Roller:


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Why do you want to listen to important composers?


Good question. I have few opportunities to show off my deep knowledge of the canon -- it's a long time since I crawled down the barrel of one! As for the "standard repertoire," doesn't everyone drive "automatic" now (streaming?). But above all it's irrelevant since so many important composers are no longer with us, even the ones I could stand ... I still might listen to their _music_, though.


----------



## Room2201974

TC thread mashup: How serious is the coronavirus in preventing you from generating a play list of Bruckner's dunce compositions* while being ashamed of being British?


* All compositions conducted by Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> TC thread mashup: How serious is the coronavirus in preventing you from generating a play list of Bruckner's dunce compositions* while being ashamed of being British?
> 
> * All compositions conducted by Leonard Bernstein


Never seen a ballet dunced to Bruckner's music. But maybe _Up the Matterhorn in Climbing Boots_ has choreographic possibilities?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listening to music is difficult, much easier to listen to nothing at all. My wool sock f.ex. is nice and soft and quiet.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Listening to music is difficult, much easier to listen to nothing at all. My wool sock f.ex. is nice and soft and quiet.


But listening to nothing at all would put us in a Cage, and putting on wool socks would disturb the quiet.


----------



## Roger Knox

It is what it is, and I feel gaslighted.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> But listening to nothing at all would put us in a Cage, and putting on wool socks would disturb the quiet.


Would not so! Warm feet and quiet wool socks are the best! Especially in wintertime. John Cage approves


----------



## Room2201974

When chalkboards *ruled*: Music As A Reflection On The Slate.


----------



## Luchesi

Yes, chalk was so messy. It got on your hands and your clothes and tracked it across the classroom floor. 'Messy like me trying to play Schoenberg on my piano..
But I think I learned a lot more at a chalkboard than the kids do today with their flickering screens. In music theory class we could watch the teacher making blunders in real-time on the big board. lol Kids today don't see that. They don't get that perspective!


Schoenberg was a messy mix of a conservative AND a radical. He died on Friday the 13th.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey, that's next Friday!


----------



## Room2201974

Luchesi said:


> Yes, chalk was so messy. It got on your hands and your clothes and tracked it across the classroom floor. 'Messy like me trying to play Schoenberg on my piano..
> But I think I learned a lot more at a chalkboard than the kids do today with their flickering screens. In music theory class we could watch the teacher making blunders in real-time on the big board. lol Kids today don't see that. They don't get that perspective!
> 
> 
> Schoenberg was a messy mix of a conservative AND a radical. He died on Friday the 13th.


Thanks for that story *Andrea*. Yes, when chalk ruled the day one could write on the board an appoggiatura with an augmented sixth chord and draw a little ghost figure around both and call it the "ghost chord." Students of today miss those little tidbits.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> Yes, chalk was so messy. It got on your hands and your clothes and tracked it across the classroom floor.




I had a chain-smoking professor who wrote with chalk on the blackboard constantly. He was totally into his topic -- one day he ran out of space and kept writing on the neighbouring bulletin board; he even tried to write on the wall! Another time he took out a cigarette and began "writing" with that!

Best prof I ever had -- seriously ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> Why listen to anything but CM and jazz?


A good question. For me there is some folk and blues music, along with more recent music that connects to those traditions, that fully engages me. This is because of the vital connection of lyrics and music, and also because of the immediacy with which I can absorb that music compared to classical and jazz.


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> I had a chain-smoking professor who wrote with chalk on the blackboard constantly. He was totally into his topic -- one day he ran out of space and kept writing on the neighbouring bulletin board; he even tried to write on the wall! Another time he took out a cigarette and began "writing" with that!
> 
> Best prof I ever had -- seriously ...


We could swap some great stories I'm sure. My history prof used to unite his lectures in the forms of the period we were studying. Crazy right? His lecture on sonata form...in sonata form..... was truly a marvelous presentation. Rondo, ternary, theme and variarions.....you name it. It took us about six weeks into the semester to catch on. He never said a word about it...like he was messing with us, musically. And of course he was a brilliant lecturer on top of it.


----------



## Roger Knox

*Fake medieval composers*

Fake medieval composers:

Eggmond Overhard
Tropo of Winchester
Garecian Formulus
Tenures Trakus
Temporalis Contractlus


----------



## adriesba

Mother with four little kids composes "4:33" (version for children). No, not the John Cage one. This one is 4 hours and 33 minutes for the ultimate quiet time!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pianists with NO Personality


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Pianists with NO Personality


Too many notes on the brain, no space for personality.


----------



## Room2201974

I got a huge gash on my forehead today. That's what happens when reaching for one of those top shelf Jupiter symphony recordings.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice words to say 13 times: 
a) Squirrel
b) Worm


----------



## Room2201974

If they do play baseball this year, will the commissioner declare the spitball a deadly weapon?


----------



## Room2201974

Wow, 2020 is feeling more like _On The Beach_ every day.


----------



## Dim7

Do you wish the pandemic would have been something cooler than an unusually deadly flu?


----------



## Flutter

"Cov-19 for sale thread"


----------



## pianozach

Dim7 said:


> Do you wish the pandemic would have been something cooler than an unusually deadly flu?


Nah, I'm good with it _NOT_ being a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Flutter

Thread: *Just got back from long flight from Wuhan, looking for some classical concerts to attend, your recommendations please.*


----------



## Flutter

Dim7 said:


> Do you wish the pandemic would have been something cooler than an unusually deadly flu?


Instead of almost dying, it just makes you look way sexier


----------



## Room2201974

Works that cause fear or that have a disturbing feeling, but as unsung as possible.*


*Does this sound like our usual offerings here? Well it wasn't a threadstart, but it was a real post yesterday!


----------



## Room2201974

Neapolitan chords should come in chocolate, strawberry and vanilla flavors. Prove me wrong!


----------



## Flamme

https://www.americanexpress.com/en-...iness-ideas-of-all-time-that-made-millions-1/
Personal favorite- *The Clapper. *Clap your hands and a light goes on and off? Yes, it seems nuts to me, too, but millions of people have purchased them.


----------



## Art Rock

Why is Gin and Tonic so important for melodies?


----------



## Room2201974

Dittersdorf on vinyl rocks!!!!!!! Prove me wrong!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Role play with melodies in 2020


----------



## Room2201974

My cat loves ice!


----------



## Room2201974

Art Rock said:


> Why is Gin and Tonic so important for melodies?


Unwinding at the Petroleum Club in Houston, Texas, Igor Stravinsky exclaimed "My God, so much I like to drink Scotch that sometimes I think my name is Igor Stra-whisky".


----------



## Room2201974

Aren't muffins just cake for breakfast?


----------



## pianozach

Are cinnamon rolls donuts?


----------



## AeolianStrains

pianozach said:


> Are cinnamon rolls donuts?


Anything can be a donut if you put a hole in it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A donut is a bun that's been raped


----------



## Room2201974

Day 16 quarantine: Is it normal to arrange your Lucky Charms according to principles of isorhythym? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you hung up?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How to get a skin fade right now...


----------



## Room2201974

Perfect name for the next Counting Crows album: _Corvid 19_. Let's discuss! Caw, caw!


----------



## Flutter

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Are you hung up?


Not today Frank but thanks for asking


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How serious is Brünnhilde?


----------



## pianozach

What's worse on pizza: Pineapple or sauerkraut?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How serious is the new Brünnhilde?


----------



## Room2201974

Poll: Who got the most "out" of The Big Three?

Tom Hulce
Gary Oldman
Richard Starkey


----------



## Dim7

Five hundred million years to make you love classical music


----------



## Art Rock

pianozach said:


> What's worse on pizza: Pineapple or sauerkraut?


Try the new Axis pizza. with sauerkraut and sushi.


----------



## Dim7

How trivial were the previous coronaviruses?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's the post in this thread right at the same time thread.


----------



## Room2201974

Movie Hollywood should make: Keanu Reeves as Anton Werbern in _The Row Matrix_!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ideas for Stupid Threads was not even on the first page in the community forum...
Don't post anything here,
post it.......here.


----------



## Room2201974

What's wrong with Karajan?


Oh, I don't know, death maybe?


----------



## Room2201974

My favorite composer can beat your favorite composer with one hand tied behind his back. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The return of the son of the people who made this list in hail already:
The 109th tier part 1.1
...can't come up with any...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is that Karajan guy in an institution?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Most Beautiful/Emotional Satanic Symphony


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK thread


----------



## Dim7

Illegal Question About Avatars


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK thread


More than OK, you're an lumberjack-orchestrator, a great master of tone colour, always yelling TIMBER!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How serious is Brünnhilde?


As a Board Certified Valkrie, Brünnhilde has a permanent binding contract for flying above battles, nipping down to pick up the souls of dead heroes, and carrying them back to Valhalla. At today's going rates, Brünnhilde is one seriously rich god ... or, she's seriously insane ...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Your first ever coronavirus contagion party


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How to rhyme in real-time

Stupid thread
You leave me dead
In bed, no bread
Tonight!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listening for string quartets
Nope, only the neighbor with a shovel.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yoga poses and listening to music! Which do you prefer?
a) 1 Symphony per pose
b) 1 Pose per Symphony


----------



## Flamme

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK thread


Tim Beaaar???


----------



## Roger Knox

The Observational Gastronomy Thread


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

What happens under your chin? - Come on and shave!


----------



## Roger Knox

Flamme said:


> Tim Beaaar???


Lumberjack Tim bringing down the tree, only to find guess who? waiting for him ... the thought is unbeaaarable ...


----------



## Sad Al

Alcoholic drinks I haven't yet drank and probably never will (although I would like to)

I'll start. Absinthe


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Listening for string quartets
> Nope, only the neighbor with a shovel.


The least your neighbour could do is bring along the shovelmates from his quartet -- everyone dressed in white tie and tails. Meanwhile we composers need to find instruments you can play with a shovel!


----------



## Roger Knox

Sad Al said:


> Alcoholic drinks I haven't yet drank and probably never will (although I would like to)
> 
> I'll start. Absinthe


Screech, a drink from Newfoundland.


----------



## Sad Al

LOL. Kumis, a fermented dairy product traditionally made from mare's milk but also a variant with donkey milk.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Most American Pie


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Functional harmony is considered homophobic!?!


----------



## Flamme

Thats what I read.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Favorite books on penalties in football/fussball/soccer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Similarities and differences between Franz Schubert and Pope Francis (we call him Frans).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Donkey milk is a good one...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The Most American Pie


humble .


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Functional harmony is considered homophobic!?!


And dysfunctional harmony is considered polyphobic? Now I understand why my music theory students always seemed so anxious. My bad - should've had sensitivity training.


----------



## Roger Knox

Favourite over-easy symphonies from medium-low countries.


----------



## Room2201974

Does anybody else think that the movie _Django Unchained_ should have been about Reinhardt's sexual peccadilloes? Woulda been a better movie!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Favorite books on penalties in football/fussball/soccer.


*Win and Profit with On-Land Diving!*


----------



## pianozach

*Ideas for Stupid Threads*,

or

*Stupid Ideas for Threads*?


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> *Ideas for Stupid Threads*,
> 
> or
> 
> *Stupid Ideas for Threads*?


In a stupid age either will do ...


----------



## Flamme

Let Them Eat Apples, Tim('s) Apples!!!


----------



## Roger Knox

Works from the, er, high countries (I believe Canada may be eligible.)


----------



## Roger Knox

Ideas for Stupid Threads -- funny-ha-ha or funny-peculiar? (Brought to you by _DumbPoll, Inc._)


----------



## Flamme

Funny queer...


----------



## pianozach

Best Icelandic a capella choirs


----------



## Art Rock

Roger Knox said:


> Works from the, er, high countries (I believe Canada may be eligible.)


The Netherlands qualify for both the low and the high countries.


----------



## Flamme

How many tim apples, does Tim Apple?


----------



## Room2201974

Its an Internet Elks club forming above, bassoonists as BPOE.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sooner or later?
a) Sooner?
b) Later?
c) What's up?


----------



## pianozach

Land snorkeling tips


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> Land snorkeling tips


Any of these places must be great for an alternative snorkeling adventure!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_quarries_in_the_United_States


----------



## Roger Knox

deleted .


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> The Netherlands qualify for both the low and the high countries.







The band Ron McDougall and the Boss Brass were from Toronto


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> The Netherlands qualify for both the low and the high countries.







The band Rob McDougall and the Boss Brass were from Toronto.


----------



## Room2201974

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Art Rock

In here? In here? In here?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Is there an echo in here?


I don't know about an echo but I'm getting jittery and multi-erroneus.

My last post should have read "... Rob *McConnell* and the Boss Brass.


----------



## Roger Knox

Posting while under the influence of Schumann's "A Child Falling Asleep" (_Kinderszenen_)


----------



## Flamme

Counting The Clouds...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Flamme said:


> Counting The Clouds...


I usually lose count, but I'm great at describing them. That one looks like an elephant losing his trunk! Woho, and there is superman with his cape the wrong way...


----------



## Flamme

Cool. I just saw 1 on FB that loox like a cotton


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wrestling with string quartets in concert.


----------



## Room2201974

And the Karajan is on his way
I can hear the merry gypsies play
Mama mama likes Deutsche gramaphone
When they're playing Karajan on the radio

Turn it up, a little higher
Karajan
Radio
La,la,lala,la,la,la,la
La,la,lala,la,la,la,la


----------



## Flamme

Stupid thread 4 ideas...


----------



## Room2201974

Well my daddy went to Mars when I was three
And he didn't leave much for Ma and me
Just this electric car
And Joe Rogan records on the shelf
Now I don't blame him cause he ran and hid
But the meanest thing that he ever did
Was to go and name me X Æ A-12


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stupid face distortion synthesis


----------



## Room2201974

What the world needs now are more 12 tone waltzes in "Classic Viennese Style." Prove me wrong!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> What the world needs now are more 12 tone waltzes in "Classic Viennese Style." Prove me wrong!


Now also with modular synthesis!


----------



## Room2201974

Tear One composers make me cry more than Tear Two composers do.


----------



## Room2201974

If you were in a large orchestra that was scheduled to play Paul Simon's _Faking It_ would you fake it just so you could say that you faked it while playing _Faking It_?

Don't fake your answer.


----------



## Roger Knox

If orchestra members fake it badly while playing for a movie, what happens if the audience demands they stop and the original soundtrack be played instead? Who gets paid? Is the money counterfeit? These are REAL issues.


----------



## Room2201974

Retrograde is my favorite movement of the Planets.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Retrograde is my favorite movement of the Planets.


But it makes the music of the spheres sound anti-clockwise.


----------



## Roger Knox

Moving the spheres out of the solar system to save on "vacuum taxes."


----------



## Dim7

*Search for Extrathreadical Stupidity*

Either "Ideas for Stupid Threads" is the pinnacle of stupidity in our universe or there's something even more moronic out there. Both options are terrifying.


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> *Search for Extrathreadical Stupidity*
> 
> Either "Ideas for Stupid Threads" is the pinnacle of stupidity in our universe or there's something even more moronic out there. Both options are terrifying.


Agreed! Stupidity increases exponentially and needs room to expand. So yes, there must be a lot of moronism out there. I hope it's too stupid to find us.


----------



## Flamme

Is there a pinnacle 4 thought control???


----------



## Dim7

2020 United States presidential election discussion WITHOUT POLITICAL COMMENTS


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you think of Barbarella?


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> 2020 United States presidential election discussion WITHOUT POLITICAL COMMENTS


Trump has 5 letters and Biden has 5 different letters. JUST SAYING.


----------



## Room2201974

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you think of Barbarella?


Before gravity set in, yes!


----------



## Guest

*Can we bio-engineer a virus that attacks only stupid people?*


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Stupidity increases exponentially and needs room to expand. So yes, there must be a lot of moronism out there.


"The universe consists of 5% protons, 5% neutrons, 5% electrons and 85% morons." ~ Frank Zappa

That could also explain why 90% of everything is crap!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you consider electronic dance music?


----------



## Room2201974

Poll: Do you prefer fast movements, slow movements, or Metamucil movements?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Explain my fascination with Khatia B


----------



## Room2201974

Edgiest Piece Of Classical Music: Khachaturian's _Sabre Dance_.


----------



## Dim7

Current Listening Vol XVIII With Gratuitous Political Comments


----------



## Sad Al

Discussion about God WITHOUT RELIGIOUS OR METAPHYSICAL COMMENTS


----------



## Dim7

Britney Spears thread WITHOUT INCESSANT METAPHYSICAL TANGENTS ON THE RELATION BETWEEN THE PHENOMENOLOGICAL WORLD AND OBJECTIVE REALITY GOD DAMN IT


----------



## Room2201974

Irony is when 5G towers help you download conspiracy videos faster. Prove me wrong!


----------



## Art Rock

Do you consider symphonies to be classical music?


----------



## Rogerx

As the host is, he trusts his guests, isn't it?


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> Do you consider symphonies to be classical music?


(speaking Canadian) Well, like, it's aboot time somebody stood up and said Yes!, loud and clear eh?


----------



## Flamme

Long and stupid clinging on past life romances...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dancing to classical music. Show us your moves! Mine is high knees to Beethovens 5th...maybe not


----------



## Dim7

If you weren't banned from Talk Classical, what would you post there?


----------



## Room2201974

Unsung masterpieces cannot be operas. Prove me wrong!


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Unsung masterpieces cannot be operas. Prove me wrong!


Same as "Unstrung masterpieces cannot be string quartets." (a wiley fellow said, substituting analogy for proof)


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Same as "Unstrung masterpieces cannot be string quartets." (a wiley fellow said, substituting analogy for proof)


Some unrung masterpieces cannot be bell choirs.


----------



## Roger Knox

*Music doesn't do anything for me if ....*

1. I don't pay
2.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Some unrung masterpieces cannot be bell choirs.


And then there is Charles Ives' _The Unanswered Doorbell._


----------



## Room2201974

Bach and Lex Luther


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Why do you always have to pee when you're drinking beer?


----------



## Flamme

A month without internet challenge? But I think I would be alone in this!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Has Popular Music become too pop?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's the choose-the-next-theme thread...
Partytents


----------



## Room2201974

Stay Classical, San Diego!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Favorite Freebird Recordings


----------



## Room2201974

Has classical music become too classical?


----------



## Art Rock

Flamme said:


> A month without internet challenge?


Did that without problems end 2018.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite female murderers...
The one that wandered into our yard with a beer, just to sit and stare...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Your favorite female murderers...
> The one that wandered into our yard with a beer, just to sit and stare...


Really? Was she human?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Really? Was she human?


They said she murdered her husband. She had seen us at the pub before she got banned and was walking around the neighborhood with a beer. Unfortunately she saw us in the garden with our own beer...She was not the easiest to speak to, but a human with an obvious sad tale...It happened some years ago, but for some reason I remembered just now


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Coronavirus Discussion WITH POLITICAL COMMENTS


----------



## Flamme

''Philip glass, what a rubbish''...Or is this 1 legit???


----------



## Room2201974

Flamme said:


> ''Philip glass, what a rubbish''...Or is this 1 legit???


People who live in Phillip Glass houses shouldn't throw groans.


----------



## Roger Knox

Flamme said:


> ''Philip glass, what a rubbish''...Or is this 1 legit???


Good question -- I understand it, but "a" is a _singular_ adjective while"rubbish" is an _uncountable_ noun, so they don't fit together. Correct is: "what rubbish." But I wouldn't say that about a composer's music.

I assume you mean the music, not the man. If it is the man, "What a piece of rubbish." But that would offend people. All language is difficult these days, even using my own is hard.


----------



## Roger Knox

People who spell Kreisler like Chrysler


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tell me I have good taste...I know!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Tell me I have good taste...I know!


Tell me -- do you have vacation time soon? Because I think that's when good taste in whatever you like to do can expand -- with less work pressure and so on. I used to think I could work through holidays (i.e. compose) without missing anything, but life requires some variety too!


----------



## Room2201974

The longer one lives as a guitarist the closer the probability of becoming an amateur luthier approaches 1. Let's discuss!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Started on Friday at 3 pm. Nice! Had a good taste of beer then


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Room2201974 said:


> The longer one lives as a guitarist the closer the probability of becoming an amateur luthier approaches 1. Let's discuss!


2. You suddenly get lots of software synthesizers and play around.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> The longer one lives as a guitarist the closer the probability of becoming an amateur luthier approaches 1. Let's discuss!


I guess your instrument can become a money pit if you rely on professionals for repairs. But, actually, "amateur luthier" sounds rather distinguished to me. I don't know what the life span of guitars is and out of ignorance will say no more. (er, hope you don't play it like this! :guitar


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> I guess your instrument can become a money pit if you rely on professionals for repairs. But, actually, "amateur luthier" sounds rather distinguished to me. I don't know what the life span of guitars is and out of ignorance will say no more. (er, hope you don't play it like this! :guitar


I still own my first classical guitar, a Garcia #2, strictly a student model whose best attribute is the ability to hold pitch. It's 47 years old! About five years ago I noticed that the neck was starting to warp and it was losing intonation above the fifth fret. What to do? We're talking about a $500-$700 repair bill for an instrument that was only worth a couple of hundred dollars. (If in playable condition.)

Well I read some books, and viewed some Youtubes and taught myself how to remove the frets, sand the fret board down to level and then refret. I fixed the intonation issues and it plays easier because I re-fretted with wider frets. Too bad it still sounds like a student model. It has thick, stout braces that restrict the top from breathing, hence it doesn't push the overtone series like a professional instrument would. But I can keep it turned to the 2nd most popular guitar tuning instead of stressing the neck of my number one instrument. (At this point I think I've bored just about everybody but *Kjetil*!)

BTW, playing like this :guitar: is only for the most advanced players and should not be attempted without emergency medical personnel nearby.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bored? The longer one lives, the faster time goes by, and you forget to be bored. Coffee-time!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New idea for a stupid thread here:
Lets discuss contemporary music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Really REALLY Terrible Moves
...or get new glasses...


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> (At this point I think I've bored just about everybody but *Kjetil*!)
> 
> BTW, playing like this :guitar: is only for the most advanced players and should not be attempted without emergency medical personnel nearby.


Actually it's interesting -- amazing your guitar's held up this long! Sanding down the fretboard took much elbow grease? ... As a teen I played clawhammer-style 5-string banjo, choosing it because the neck is slimmer than a guitar's. I was moving on to frailing, then stupidly loaned it to a friend who was in a street band. They seem to be sworn to secrecy as to what happened to it (I suspect they removed the 5th string and it went downhill from there).

As for the emoticon, is that what they call shredding -- guitar, arm, and brain?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> New idea for a stupid thread here:
> Lets discuss contemporary music.


With duelling double bass bows.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> With duelling double bass bows.


I'll just have the double bass, please


----------



## Flamme

What will the Last Trumpet Of Doom sound like???


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Flamme said:


> What will the Last Trumpet Of Doom sound like???


I'm sure it will be electronic and twisted and loud like hell  ...but wait, what is this here??


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'll just have the double bass, please


So you're tired of sparring over music. Me too, actually.


----------



## Roger Knox

Stupid threads? Or threads that just haven't grown up yet?


----------



## Room2201974

Every time a Wagner thread dies an angel gets its wings. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Rogerx

Let's start a new thread without ruffing feathers and disappear .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> So you're tired of sparring over music. Me too, actually.


I would use it to wham someone with!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I would use it to wham someone with!


But music is just air ...


----------



## Roger Knox

"Ideas for Stupid Threads" Is What It Is
Experts discount other theories


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just got Bach!


----------



## pianozach

"Best budget-priced nose jobs"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do ya do or don't ya don't?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

When listening to your favorite music, do you prefer good or bad sound?


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> "Best budget-priced nose jobs"


For which species?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> When listening to your favorite music, do you prefer good or bad sound?


I dunno -- as long as they're playing with a Heathkit guitar amp, Acetone organ, and my 1967 high school gym's mike and speakers I can't wait!


----------



## Roger Knox

"Ole Bull practised violin 24 hours a day in the land of the midnight sun." - R. Knox
True or false?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I just got Bach!


What's it like?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> What's it like?


Don't you know, Knox? If you knew, you would know! OK. It's really nice! Actually I ordered some CD's from Germany and just got them. I wanted to be a bit more funny also. Did I make more funny?


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> For which species?


Human.

Other species RARELY get nose jobs.

https://wagwalking.com/treatment/rhinoplasty


----------



## Roger Knox

Today is Canada Day. I say it's about time that Canada stopped apologizing for apologizing for so many things. And if anyone thinks this idea is not stupid enough to be a Stupid Thread, I am truly sorry.


----------



## pianozach

Cats with a third eye


----------



## Room2201974

July 1 is Barry Bonilla Day. It's a story that is full of stupidity and fits right in this thread.

[https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ml...egendary-than-bobby-bonillas-deal/ar-BB16d8qI


----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> July 1 is Barry Bonilla Day. It's a story that is full of stupidity and fits right in this thread.
> 
> [https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ml...egendary-than-bobby-bonillas-deal/ar-BB16d8qI


It's almost like giving him tenure ...


----------



## Room2201974

So many nominees for this year's Darwin Awards they might as well give it to a country.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your Top 8000 Composers of All Time


----------



## hammeredklavier

<coollest, cutest, strangest usernames of TC>

I think the coollest would be Allerius. It sounds like a Roman god's name or something. Just the sound of it is so wicked. flamencosketches also sounds pretty stylish.
The cutest would be Woodduck. Just the sound of it is cute. millionrainbows sometimes calls him (the member who goes by the name on this forum) "Woodcut", but I think "Woodcute" would be more appropriate.
I think annaw is pretty cute too, it sounds like an "awww~" (swooning noise)
The strangest would be Room2201974. It sounds like a code name for a secret place, like Area51.


----------



## Flamme

I always read his name as a Wooden Duck!


----------



## Room2201974

hammeredklavier said:


> The strangest would be Room2201974. It sounds like a code name for a secret place, like Area51.


Theory class with the maestro was held in Room 220. 46 years ago. The result of what happened in that class has impacted me every day since.

Now I'll say it again, the name *hammeredklavier*, TC's chief defender of Mozart (not that there's anything wrong with that), brings forth the association with Beethoven, and not WAM. I would think a Mozartian moniker would seem more logical for his biggest fan. Why not *Dissonance Quartetist* or *Così Fan Tutte, ah Rudy*? *Don Giovanni's Barber*? * Köchel Coachella*?


----------



## pianozach

Punk Rock "epics"


----------



## Flamme

The worst hangovers...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The most hangovers...


----------



## hammeredklavier

Room2201974 said:


> Now I'll say it again, the name *hammeredklavier*, TC's chief defender of Mozart (not that there's anything wrong with that), brings forth the association with Beethoven, and not WAM. I would think a Mozartian moniker would seem more logical for his biggest fan. Why not *Dissonance Quartetist* or *Così Fan Tutte, ah Rudy*? *Don Giovanni's Barber*? * Köchel Coachella*?


It was chosen arbitrarily, and "hammerklavier" is just the German name for "fortepiano" or "pianoforte".
Look at this:





it says in the video description: _"Written in 1790/91, one of Wolferls rarely played pieces for the Hammerklavier. A serious one, which starts with unisono and ends piano, composed in g minor, which tonality Mozart himself regarded one of the most damonic ones. (Sorry for bad english). Here performed on a Steinway D Grand.
Enjoy this wonderful fragment."_

I'm not sure if I'm Mozart's "biggest fan". He's not even my one absolute favorite. But I often find that (from visiting TC and other websites) generally, he and Wagner get unfair criticism more frequently than most other classical music composers. So I find myself defending him more often than other composers, I think. <Most Misunderstood Composers?>


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

That wasn't really good!


----------



## millionrainbows

pianozach said:


> Punk Rock "epics"


The Clash at Bayreuth


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Really big airliners buried in the desert somewhere...Not right here, is it? Oh no, won't get to go far away...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Explain fascination with God.


----------



## premont

Objective truth in music - from a subjective point of view.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lose your temper and saw it off!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is music really what you think it is?
Yeah!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Don’t pay attention to me thread


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Aren't you up yet? I'm up yet!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Don't pay attention to me thread


Sorry for attending to your post ... maybe I have Attention Surplus Disorder!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Aren't you up yet? I'm up yet!


Up yet from yesterday or tomorrow? .. probably today, yet I get mixed up nowadays.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Sorry for attending to your post ... maybe I have Attention Surplus Disorder!


You're nice! What can you do at 04:18? I am in a good mood too


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do you really want to go to sleep? I'm going out for a ziggy...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How do you really want to go to sleep? I'm going out for a ziggy...


Actually, I believe I am asleep ... oh no I'm up, but not for long ... enjoy your ziggy ...


----------



## premont

Roger Knox said:


> Actually, I believe I am asleep ... oh no I'm up, but not for long ... enjoy your ziggy ...


You must be awake, because you would never dream of how stupid the posts in this thread are.


----------



## millionrainbows

premont said:


> You must be awake, because you would never dream of how stupid this thread is.


Threads themselves can't be stupid; they can only be the vehicles for stupidity. Thus the title "Ideas for Stupid Threads" is a misnomer. My original thread title "Stupid Thread Ideas" was correct.


----------



## PierreN

Which set do you prefer: Borodin's string quartets performed by the Shostakovich string quartet or Shostakovitch's string quartets performed by the Borodin string quartet?


----------



## Dim7

Ideas for Stupidity Vehicles


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hop aboard my Volkswagen! Wagon of the stupid people.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bad Attitude Singing


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> Ideas for Stupidity Vehicles


How about a motorized harp?


----------



## pianozach

Best symphonies to play at 78rpm


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Best symphonies to play at 78rpm


Flight of the Bumble-Bee (the listener accompanies with a fly-swatter)


----------



## Roger Knox

premont said:


> You must be awake, because you would never dream of how stupid the posts in this thread are.


Aww, the owl of Minerva flies at night.


----------



## Merl

Explain the fascination with using the overused term 'straw man' and please go on about it for 100 pages.


----------



## Roger Knox

Oxford Dictionary

*Straw man*: an intentionally misrepresented proposition that is set up because it is easier to defeat
than an opponent's real argument

Say someone is arguing we should have a basic minimum wage . I respond by saying that person is a communist through linkage or association, the argument is connected to things that happened in the Soviet Union. It is easier to attack communism (the straw man) than the minimum wage proposal.

The 100 pages -- don't know.


----------



## Room2201974

Merl said:


> Explain the fascination with using the overused term 'straw man' and please go on about it for 100 pages.


100 pages not required. Dorothy and Toto will tell you, the straw man doesn't have a brain.


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> 100 pages not required. Dorothy and Toto will tell you, the straw man doesn't have a brain.


Then Ideas for Stupid Threads is the place for him.


----------



## Room2201974

Explain your fascination with the word "fascination."


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Explain your fascination with the word "fascination."


When one experiences with heartfelt passion a rapturous ascent into purple empyrean realms, hovering between trill and tremolo, can one help but be in the grip of a state of fascination with one's musical creation, nay, even moreso with one's very own fascinating self, gleaming and glowing far above the plodding earth (where lie prostrate, defeated and ruined, those baying hounds, the critics)?


----------



## Roger Knox

Let's stay modulated.


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Let's stay modulated.


Sounds like something Ron Burgundy would say!

Stay Classical San Diego!


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Let's stay modulated.


Amplitude or frequency?


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Amplitude or frequency?


In unrelated keys (I'm old school ...), enharmonically connected, the burgundy becoming magenta ...


----------



## Room2201974

Your favorite Mess?


----------



## pianozach

What's Your Favorite Dewey Decimal Number?


----------



## Room2201974

TC Ranklings Exposed As BS.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you a rankler? 
We can help you.
You need all the help you can get.
Get help now or you will need it even more later on.


----------



## Room2201974

Your favorite recording of Taco Bell's Cannon?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

PAS Post Apocalyptic Stress


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Punk on the loose!


----------



## Luchesi

Weather in Scotland. Why is it so bad?


----------



## Malx

Why does Scotland have some wonderful beachs:


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> Weather in Scotland. Why is it so bad?


This thread title would likely get some traction. There will always be someone who takes the question seriously and will explain the weather patterns, the Strong winds driving in from the Atlantic and North Sea (Scotland is the windiest country in Europe), the Gulf Stream, and the latitude that brings long days in summer ("a round of golf at midnight"?) and short days in winter.

Someone else will follow up with a climate analysis.

Others will give you jokes like *'there's no such thing as bad weather, only the wrong clothes!'*, or old proverbs like _*'today's rain is tomorrow's whisky.'*_ Mention Scotland, and someone is bound to mention whisky sooner or later.

You might get some stories about what happened during a storm.

Someone else might give you the ONE WORD FORECAST: *Jeelit* - freezing ('it's fair jeelit outside').

People will start dropping other cute Scottish vernacular, starting with _*dreich, glaikit,*_ and _*crabbit*_.

Then will come the funny kilt stories, and bagpipes jokes.


----------



## Malx

pianozach said:


> This thread title would likely get some traction. There will always be someone who takes the question seriously and will explain the weather patterns, the Strong winds driving in from the Atlantic and North Sea *(Scotland is the windiest country in Europe)*, the Gulf Stream, and the latitude that brings long days in summer ("a round of golf at midnight"?) and short days in winter.
> 
> Someone else will follow up with a climate analysis.
> 
> Others will give you jokes like *'there's no such thing as bad weather, only the wrong clothes!'*, or old proverbs like _*'today's rain is tomorrow's whisky.'*_ Mention Scotland, and someone is bound to mention whisky sooner or later.
> 
> You might get some stories about what happened during a storm.
> 
> Someone else might give you the ONE WORD FORECAST: *Jeelit* - freezing ('it's fair jeelit outside').
> 
> People will start dropping other cute Scottish vernacular, starting with _*dreich, glaikit,*_ and _*crabbit*_.
> 
> Then will come the funny kilt stories, and bagpipes jokes.


Nothing to do with climate all to do with our diet :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Looking like a metalhead in the morning before coffee


----------



## Merl

I know what it means, Roger, I was just being facetious.


----------



## Room2201974

The other great pedagogical contribution of JS Bach, the WHCS, _The Well Hyperventilated Choir Singer_.

It'll take your breath away!


----------



## Roger Knox

Merl said:


> I know what it means, Roger, I was just being facetious.


Well, you've got to be careful with these straw men -- they tend to multiply like the Sorcerer's Apprentices, till everyone is fake ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> Weather in Scotland. Why is it so bad?


The rain falls Sundays through Saturdays. At least you don't have to shovel it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Grand Canyon Review Thread


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Most G-rated Composers In History


----------



## Piers Hudson

Circular breathing for SINGING: what voice coaches don't want you to know!


----------



## Room2201974

Why is Brahmin so great?


----------



## Jacck

Room2201974 said:


> Why is Brahmin so great?


https://fallout.fandom.com/wiki/Brahmin


----------



## Room2201974

"In the stands
The cardboard scatters
For the turnstiles
For the turnstiles"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can you rate your insanity on a scale from 1 to 2000 please. Then do it again based on your previous score. Maybe if you do the same a couple of hundred times, you will end on 1, meaning just like one pint, even though you had four...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

At Home with the Vet


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am not a communist! Please make them stop!! I can't take it no more!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My previous post was sad. I am so sorry...Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Room2201974

Does Debussy = Obscurity and Gratification compared to Brahms and Mahler?
Does Webern = Brevity and Satisfaction compared to Schoenberg and Berg?


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Why must the music always end?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I might have asked this before and that makes it an idea for a stupid thread even more!
Who is your favorite poser?
Jack Black in Nacho Libre is one


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How can it be? Not one idea for a stupid thread for almost 2 weeks!!! How about you guys? I just got the idea to shower and do the laundry at the same time but I won't have a thread on...


----------



## Luchesi

How we make friends and influence people on TC


----------



## pianozach

How many eels does it take to fill a hovercraft?


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> How we make friends and influence people on TC


We influence people on TC by getting under their skin -- or so it seems. So look out and stay wrapped, my friend ...


----------



## millionrainbows

Wow, can you imagine how exciting it would be if Joan Sutherland would let you (willingly, of course) engage in an erotic asphyxiation session with her? Of course, it would be a "light" touch, and all safety precautions would be followed, with a tank of oxygen on stand-by. _God, just look at that long, muscular neck! Y_ou could get both hands around it easily! Imagine the _thrill_ at the moment of "the finale"...


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> We influence people on TC by getting under their skin -- or so it seems. So look out and stay wrapped, my friend ...


You and I are immune.


----------



## Room2201974

Logically, shampoo implies the existence of shampiss. Lets discuss!


----------



## Malx

Don't even think about Sham69


----------



## pianozach

Was Frankie Avalon the Justin Bieber of his day?


----------



## Roger Knox

A Game of Liberace's Pianos


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Censored dirty messages received on mail and social media


----------



## Roger Knox

Children's pieces that should be scene and not heard


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> You and I are immune.


That's it! From listening to a lot of TalkClassical music, we've developed heard immunity.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Your Favorites as a Fetus


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How can it be? Not one idea for a stupid thread for almost 2 weeks!!! How about you guys? I just got the idea to shower and do the laundry at the same time but I won't have a thread on...


In the shower you can sing to the laundry and hope it doesn't sing back ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Your Favorites as a Fetus


Well, I was born before the Play Mozart to Your Baby fad. Based on my subsequent life, I probably liked escapist music.


----------



## Totenfeier

Satanic messages in classical music played backwards? Your Top Ten.


----------



## millionrainbows

New John Cage album: _Music to listen to 4'33" By,_ which is a way to get some of Cage's other works heard.


----------



## millionrainbows

Totenfeier said:


> Satanic messages in classical music played backwards? Your Top Ten.


The soundtrack to _The Omen,_ which is actually Carl Orff's _Carmina Burana_ played backwards.

John Williams _Star Wars_ soundtrack, which is actually Holst's _The Planets_ played backwards.

The _Dune_ soundtrack, which is actually _Scheherazade_ played backwards...

Alan Silvestri's _Forrest Gump Suite,_ which, when played backwards, has the message "I just rewrote the history of the Viet Nam War to suit the emerging pro-miitary/anti-hippie aesthetic, and got right-winger Tom Hanks to play the role"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

They sang so much better before, like 150 years ago...


----------



## Room2201974

I really hate the threads that ask, "If you were stranded on a desert island what one work would you choose?" And the answers are always, "Bach's B Minor Mass, Beethoven's Opus 131, ect. You strand me on a desert island with one pick and I choose _Raft and Boat Building For Beginners_ every time.


----------



## Malx

Room2201974 said:


> I really hate the threads that ask, "If you were stranded on a desert island what one work would you choose?" And the answers are always, "Bach's B Minor Mass, Beethoven's Opus 131, ect. You strand me on a desert island with one pick and I choose *Raft and Boat Building For Beginners* every time.


Remind me how that one goes.


----------



## Room2201974

Malx said:


> Remind me how that one goes.


It starts with a musical saw and features the Crosby, Stills, Black&Decker Power Tool Chorus singing their latest hit, _Woodshop_. That had to be their single after the record company turned down their other tune, _I Saw You Baby, Now Let Me Thrill You With A Drill_.

Farfetched? Where do you think they got those _Wooden Ships_ from?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You are boring (or are you?)


----------



## Malx

Room2201974 said:


> It starts with a musical saw and features the Crosby, Stills, Black&Decker Power Tool Chorus singing their latest hit, _Woodshop_. That had to be their single after the record company turned down their other tune, _I Saw You Baby, Now Let Me Thrill You With A Drill_.
> 
> Farfetched? Where do you think they got those _Wooden Ships_ from?


Mmm seems reasonable to me :tiphat:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Totenfeier said:


> Satanic messages in classical music played backwards? Your Top Ten.


Apparently, right, if you play Wagner's Tannhauser overture backwards, it's still unbearable. Spooky or what?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

If you don’t like this thread, don’t read it.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> If you don't like this thread, don't read it.


That's not enough of a spoiler alert. I've already read a lot of the thread, just to get to your post!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You are boring (or are you?)


Yes. Otherwise I wouldn't be on this thread.


----------



## Roger Knox

Ideas for Stupid Threads isn't what it used to be. True or False?


----------



## pianozach

Favorite photos of mashed potatoes (Close Encounters disqualified)


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Favorite photos of mashed potatoes (Close Encounters disqualified)


Poll: Should smashing tubers be banned?
1. Yes
2. No
3. Don't know what a tuber is


----------



## Malx

Is a tuber a utuber thats not you?


----------



## Room2201974

pianozach said:


> Favorite photos of mashed potatoes (Close Encounters disqualified)


Better yet, songs about mashed potatoes!


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> Better yet, songs about mashed potatoes!


Why? I only lasted till 2:57 ...


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Why? I only lasted till 2:57 ...


Why? Well its one way to get back at David Geffen!


----------



## Room2201974

You are not worth microchipping. Change my mind!


----------



## pianozach

*"(Do The) Mashed Potatoes (Pt. 1)"* - *Nat Kendrick and The Swans* aka *James Brown and The Famous Flames* (1962).

According to the last James Brown bio called "The One", Nat Kendrick and The Swans was the cover-up name for James Brown and The Famous Flames. Here without James singing (It was some dj doing the screaming because James was under contract with the 'King' label and could not legally do vocals on another label.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Does bad music make bad people?


----------



## Room2201974

The 5 characteristics of laziness:

1.


----------



## pianozach

Describe the worst breath you've ever smelled


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> Describe the worst breath you've ever smelled


Rotting meat between coffee stained teeth at karate training...Turned out to be mine


----------



## Room2201974

If I ever leave TC I want to go via catapult or some other Medieval siege device!


----------



## Malx

What are the technical difficulties in recording a live performance of John Cage's 4.33 - discuss.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Malx said:


> What are the technical difficulties in recording a live performance of John Cage's 4.33 - discuss.


Stumbling in microphone cables could make a violent performance of 4'33. Maybe not the intent of Cage. I never heard it though. If 4'33 is played in the forest and there was no audience, would it be heard?


----------



## Room2201974

NOT ALL HEROS WEAR CAPS PROVE ME WRONg


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> What are the technical difficulties in recording a live performance of John Cage's 4.33 - discuss.


How long have we got?


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Vinylists only: Interesting Run-out Grooves That You Have Heard


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Why can’t the world be a nice place?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Why can't the world be a nice place?


Because it insists on calling symphonies "songs." It goes downhill from there.


----------



## Malx

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Stumbling in microphone cables could make a violent performance of 4'33. Maybe not the intent of Cage. I never heard it though. If 4'33 is played in the forest and there was no audience, would it be heard?


If it was played in a field to a group of cattle would it be herd?


----------



## pianozach

Malx said:


> If it was played in a field to a group of cattle would it be herd?


Do cows dance?

.


----------



## Malx

"I like the sonatas for prepared piano but I'm not sure about 4'33 its not moosic as I know it"










Sorry folks I apologise - I'm off to bed for a rest now.......


----------



## Roger Knox

Room2201974 said:


> If I ever leave TC I want to go via catapult or some other Medieval siege device!


Beware of the Siege Perilous!


----------



## Room2201974

Roger Knox said:


> Beware of the Siege Perilous!


*spoken in an over-acted narration of a private detective in a film noir*

'Yeah, maybe I should have been suspicious. The way they took me in. Their leader, some guy by the name of Art - being all friendly, inviting me to the empty seat at the table. They promised me fame and riches! All I had to do was find a dame for them. Some gal by the name of Holly. Holly Grail.' ~ Irving The Explainer


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The best unpopular opinion


----------



## pianozach

Songs about okra


----------



## Guest

Encounters with the Other: a Guide to Non-Mainstream Music for Knuckle-Draggers, Suits & Bean-Counters.


----------



## Roger Knox

[deleted post] .............................................................


----------



## Roger Knox

TalkingHead said:


> Encounters with the Other: a Guide to Non-Mainstream Music for Knuckle-Draggers, Suits & Bean-Counters.


Hmmm ... this one might be grantable. But a vision of copies in the remainder bin is troubling ...

Anyway, the Bean-Counters would prefer Steve Reich's _Clapping Music_ for two musicians clapping to his _Music for Eighteen Instruments_ ...

Sure am glad you put in a word for "the Other." It doesn't get much respect these days, and people forget how much we owe to that lucid concept ...


----------



## Guest

Roger Knox said:


> Hmmm ... this one might be grantable. But *a vision of copies in the remainder bin is troubling* ...


True. The downside of any academic publishing endeavour. I am very familiar with this.



Roger Knox said:


> Anyway, the Bean-Counters would prefer Steve Reich's _Clapping Music_ for *two* musicians clapping to his _Music for *Eighteen* Instruments_ ...


Hah! Are you like Beethoven, a 60-coffee bean per morning type of guy? If you are, a big kiss from me!



Roger Knox said:


> Sure am glad you put in a word for "*the Other*." It doesn't get much respect these days, and people forget how much we owe to that lucid concept ...


Are you francophone and a fan of Sartre? A kiss for you: X

I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## Roger Knox

*Unwritten Pieces*

1. Richard Strauss boasted that he could describe a knife and fork in music. But, where's the score? No doubt one or more wags has tried to fill the gap, perhaps even composed something in the style of the Master. Yet maybe we could just use our imaginations and get with the emerging trend for Unwritten Pieces. My _Music for Knife and Fork_, for viola and mounted tuning forks, is conceived as follows. The violist saws away rhythmically and moderato on string almost over the bridge. The forkist strikes several forks simultaneously with metal strikers, then immediately muffles the sound. Silence ensues; if the Audience Participation option is chosen, listeners can make chewing and swallowing sounds. The piece ends when the players have had enough!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Better than on TV


----------



## Roger Knox

TalkingHead said:


> Are you francophone and a fan of Sartre? A kiss for you: X
> I'm not being sarcastic.


Zut alors! I count and log each of the 60 coffee beans carefully. (I should admit that my relations with "the Other" have been inconsistent as the concept was not yet "in" where I studied, and I was being sarcastic.) Anyway let's raise a toast to _Encounters with the Other_ ... _á la santé!_


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Songs about okra


"I'm an Okra from Muskokra"

(Muskota is a popular vacation area in Ontario).

_- with apologies to Merle Haggard's "Okie from Muskogee"_


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Are women bad people because they don't write manly music?


----------



## Roger Knox

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Are women bad people because they don't write manly music?


Of course they don't write mainly music -- they write tweets, messages, letters, articles, poems, books, (& er ... recipes), and darn good ones too! ... Oh! I see you wrote "manly music" -- now in this day and age what do you mean by that? Sure they don't write many "Marches glorieuses" these days and it's a good thing too that we're not glorifying violence (er, well ... not that way) .. anyway so no they're not bad people they're good and bad like men but not in the same way as men now let's get on with the day. (Whew!)


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Better than on TV


My big break! Yes and now I'm waiting for the calls, for the phone to ring, the messages and tweets to flood in, the orders for more Unwritten Music. And may I raise my voice in song:

(with apologies to Cab Calloway's "Sing,Sing!")

Ring, ring, ring, ring
Telephone has got to ring
Hi-Dee-Hi, Hi-Dee-Ho
Phone just rang I got to go

THE END


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Would Marin Alsop be a better conductor if she weren't a woman? Discuss


----------



## Guest

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Would Marin Alsop be a better conductor if she weren't a woman? Discuss


*"Wasn't" or "Weren't": Use of the Subjunctive in 19th-century Opera Librettos*


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

TalkingHead said:


> *"Wasn't" or "Weren't": Use of the Subjunctive in 19th-century Opera Librettos*


How many times are _wäre_, _würde_, and _hätte _ sung in the whole Ring Cycle? Is Wagner's use of the subjunctive Anti-Semitic? Discuss


----------



## Guest

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> How many times are _wäre_, _würde_, and _hätte _ sung in the whole Ring Cycle? *Is Wagner's use of the subjunctive Anti-Semitic?* Discuss


*Wagner's Use of the Sunjunctive: White Supremacism, Race, Gender & Sex.*


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

TalkingHead said:


> *Wagner's Use of the Sunjunctive: White Supremacism, Race, Gender & Sex.*


Wow! You could work in academia. You got the basic formula down pat.


----------



## Guest

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Wow! You could work in academia. You got the basic formula down pat.


Er, I _do_ work in academia (scream! Horror! Trigger!) Don't sack me, I just teach harmony and counterpoint! Gasp! Trigger!


----------



## Guest

Nice talknig to you, GMITNW, I've got to go to bed. Tomorroiw I have an ear-training class where I will be indoctrinating my students to hate the classical art music tradition. Calm down, JAZ, 1996D/Tsunami, DavidZ & Crustabel "Dr" Jeckyl...


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Nice talknig to you, GMITNW, I've got to go to bed. Tomorroiw I have an ear-training class where I will be indoctrinating my students to hate the classical art music tradition. Calm down, JAZ, 1996D/Tsunami, DavidZ & Crustabel "Dr" Jeckyl...


Oh, so you're working more than six hours a week now! I thought you'd be fully retired and deserving a rest after that kind of commitment.


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Er, I _do_ work in academia (scream! Horror! Trigger!) Don't sack me, I just teach harmony and counterpoint! Gasp! Trigger!


Yes, but do be frank with the people; it's a part time job. You're semi-retired aren't you TH and have been for at least a decade!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you a troll or what?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

TalkingHead said:


> Er, I _do_ work in academia (scream! Horror! Trigger!) Don't sack me, I just teach harmony and counterpoint! Gasp! Trigger!


Perhaps by the time you correct the same kid's hidden 5th in their 4 part writing chorale for the 1,758th time, naybe he will start hating the western art music tradition. Godspeed!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

TalkingHead said:


> Er, I _do_ work in academia (scream! Horror! Trigger!) Don't sack me, I just teach harmony and counterpoint! Gasp! Trigger!


Perhaps by the time you correct the same kid's hidden 5th in their 4 part writing chorale for the 1,758th time, maybe he will start hating the western art music tradition. Godspeed!


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> "I'm an Okra from Muskokra"
> 
> (Muskota is a popular vacation area in Ontario).
> 
> _- with apologies to Merle Haggard's "Okie from Muskogee"_


erroneous -- "Muskota" should have been "_Muskoka_"


----------



## Roger Knox

In the summertime, Canadians go to _Muskoka_ to bask in the "*Sunjunctive*." Yes, it's legal in Canada! (Glad to know I'm not that only TC member who dabbles in the erroneous.)


----------



## Roger Knox

TalkingHead said:


> Tomorroiw I have an ear-training class where I will be indoctrinating my students to hate the classical art music tradition.


When teaching ear training I worried they were being indoctrinated to hate me! One year on April 1 I began with my usual flourish on the piano. But they had inserted a long piece of felt between the hammers and the strings, and the result was like nothing you've ever heard!


----------



## Art Rock

Dyslexic members.... untie!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you upset because of contemporary western art music?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Have you been exposed to rock music? I can hjelp!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Are you upset because of contemporary western art music?


People are upset because of a lot of things right now, understandably. Under Classical Music Discussion there is a big active thread about 20th century music where people share their upset. But over 50 years in the music field I've never seen discussion on that topic do any good. If you can hjelp with exposing people to rock mhusic ... well, at least there's a beat to groove to!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

United States of modern operatic singing


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Snarl away for no reason, show your inner self.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Snarl away for no reason, show your inner self.


Reminds me of that song "Shout, shout, let it all out." It was connected to Primal Therapy, developed by Dr. Arthur Janov.

"Snarl, snarl, let it all gnarl" just doesn't have that force, in fact it's rather icky!


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> Reminds me of that song "Shout, shout, let it all out." It was connected to Primal Therapy, developed by Dr. Arthur Janov.
> 
> "Snarl, snarl, let it all gnarl" just doesn't have that force, in fact it's rather icky!


The ultimate mainstream Primal Therapy songs are from *John Lennon*. His song _*Well Well Well*_ from his 1970 album Plastic Ono Band embraces it wholesale (1:37-3:36).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Genre mash-ups that just didn't happen...
1. Punk Vespers
2. Death Minimalism
3. True Black Impressionism


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> The ultimate mainstream Primal Therapy songs are from *John Lennon*. His song _*Well Well Well*_ from his 1970 album Plastic Ono Band embraces it wholesale (1:37-3:36).


I feel whole already ...  Seriously wondering now, was this actually more "punk before its time" than The Kinks? Back in the day. after about 2 seconds of this we'd have all been cursing Yoko ("band-wrecker," "gold-digger," and downhill from there). But maybe it's what John really wanted all along.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Roger Knox said:


> In the summertime, Canadians go to _Muskoka_ to bask in the "*Sunjunctive*." Yes, it's legal in Canada! (Glad to know I'm not that only TC member who dabbles in the erroneous.)


Yup nice country there. I like the Haliburton area even more. I grew up in North Bay, north of Muskoka.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Genre mash-ups that just didn't happen...
> 1. Punk Vespers
> 2. Death Minimalism
> 3. True Black Impressionism


1. Agree, impossible.
2. Maybe but I feel minimalism is the death of me.
3. Ambiguous -- do you mean "Black Impressionism" as in "Black Lives Matter," or "True Black" Impressionism? If the latter, then -- how would the subtle interplay of light and shadow, of fleeting glimpses of watery colour, of blurred figures picnicking on the grass -- survive the inky background?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> United States of modern operatic singing


Ooh, how modern?

Excited State of Operatic Singing, Stupid County, Sheriff's Office: Special Regulations

1. You are exempt from wearing a mask if you are in the Mask
2. Singing and brass playing are forbidden so that fire alarms be heard 
3. Cast members will mime their roles along with the surtitles
4. Safety requires that violin bows have rubber tips; mallet instruments are permitted but mallets may not be used
5. Conductors must carry concealed batons


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Most Luxurious Cats


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In which city would you most like to die?
(Just had to write that)
Not Manila for me...


----------



## adriesba

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Most Luxurious Cats


I laughed way too much over this! :lol:


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> In which city would you most like to die?
> (Just had to write that)
> Not Manila for me...


Oh Venice of course. But not before I turn 100. In the meantime we need to deal with climate change and the melting Artic ice cap, to get that water level down ... well, nothing is impossible. Then there will be a remake of the movie, now called Life in Venice, starring a rapper as singing gondolier and a Kardashian as the love interest.


----------



## Roger Knox

Book I Am Never Reading:
_Fuzz Stone's_ Ideas for Stupid Shreds, ©1977


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What is a fuzz stone anyway? Prehistoric guitar pedal?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What is a fuzz stone anyway? Prehistoric guitar pedal?


Yes, exactly. The Fuzz Stone is an ancient device that randomly generates detuned, unfocused, and sketchy tones of the pentatonic scale. The pseudonymous, eponymous author of Ideas for Stupid Shreds is thought to be an obscure musician whose book hit it big with young suburban guitarists. On Saturday afternoons they would descend on a music store, hook up the Fuzz Stone to every electric guitar in the place, and burn people's ears.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A poll with no name


----------



## Plague

Pop music is for the body, but opera is for the soul

(That's an actual quote from Angela Gheorghiu: https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/her-serene-highness-p5qp9ckwj9c )


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> A poll with no name


where no voters came


----------



## Roger Knox

Plague said:


> Pop music is for the body, but opera is for the soul


Well said. That's one to post in the studio.


----------



## adriesba

Plague said:


> Pop music is for the body, but opera is for the soul
> 
> (That's an actual quote from Angela Gheorghiu: https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/her-serene-highness-p5qp9ckwj9c )


I like this quote! I'm making it my forum signature. :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

TC a la Mr. Bean


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> TC a la Mr. Bean


Mr. Bean is not smart enough for TalkClassical. He wouldn't understand the Terms of Service. He wouldn't observe the 3-seconds-before-you-click-again rule ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

observe the 3-seconds-before-you-click-again rule ...


----------



## pianozach

Wild Man Fischer Tribute Bands


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Unheralded French romantic


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Unheralded French romantic


My goodness, how dare you! Even if I might just happen to have a bit of unheralded French romantic happening (not that I do, of course), you have no business heralding it!


----------



## pianozach

Top Ten Spoons . . .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What is "heavy metal" to you?
Since we're doing TC thing, I say Beethoven and Shostakovich  
Just try banging your head to Johann Strauss!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite decibels or which decibel is the best?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Your favorite decibels or which decibel is the best?


If we must have anything I prefer millibels.


----------



## Roger Knox

The Vision Statement, Goals, and Specific Objectives of Ideas for Stupid Threads ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> The Vision Statement, Goals, and Specific Objectives of Ideas for Stupid Threads ...


The Stupid Vision Statement: "I see stupid visions"
Stupid Goals: "Norwegian Goalkeepers and more"
Specific Stupid Objectives: "Make Ideas for Stupid Threads stupid again"


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Stupid Goals: "Norwegian Goalkeepers and more"


This Stupid Gaol is is the only one I can bear! By "Norwegian Goalkeepers" I assume you mean in soccer. But if it's ice hockey, I await the call! :trp: I know that for a tidy sum I could be turned into a Norwegian hockey goalkeeper and put the puck into my own net just as well as the Norwegian goalkeepers do!


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> This Stupid Gaol


ha-ha-ha! "Gaol" is the British spelling for "jail." Whatever could it mean?


----------



## pianozach

Useless Superhero Powers


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Just try banging your head to Johann Strauss!


You do it on the on-beat or the two off-beats -- not both ...


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Useless Superhero Powers


_*Absolute Text*_: This is the ability to identify the words sung by any opera singer, no matter how bad the diction ...


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Useless Superhero Powers


Changing the color of things. That's Colorboy.


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> ha-ha-ha! "Gaol" is the British spelling for "jail." Whatever could it mean?


OMG.

It never occurred to my it was a funky way to spell "jail". A soft "G" in front of an "a"?


----------



## Flamme

Did your skin get more demonic, it scares me???:devil::lol:


----------



## Dim7

pianozach said:


> Useless Superhero Powers


----------



## pianozach

If Bowling is a sport, are the participants considered to be athletes?


----------



## Flamme

The threads that shred...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Talk classical with autocorrect


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you kidding?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> Changing the color of things. That's Colorboy.


Hey! I can do that, but I'm a bit colorblind...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New musicians you have divorced


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> OMG.
> 
> It never occurred to my it was a funky way to spell "jail". A soft "G" in front of an "a"?


Wikipedia says, under _Hard and soft G_: "The notable exceptions [to a hard G before an "a"] are gaol (now more commonly spelled jail) and margarine." So the British are now commonly spelling it "jail," having given up their funkiness! How common of them! Is nothing sacred? And has margarine succumbed too, to margerine? *Note: Stupidity Warning.* Why was Canada not notified, if it wasn't?


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> If Bowling is a sport, are the participants considered to be athletes?


In their own minds, yes. After all, they're on TV .. but so are poker players.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Talk classical with autocorrect


_(pounding his chest)_ Hey, that's my job!


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> If Bowling is a sport, are the participants considered to be athletes?


If archery is a sport, are the participants considered to be athletes?

What is a sport?

What is an athlete?

Is chess a sport?

Is Tetris . . . a sport???


----------



## pianozach

adriesba said:


> If archery is a sport, are the participants considered to be athletes?
> 
> What is a sport?
> 
> What is an athlete?
> 
> Is chess a sport?
> 
> Is Tetris . . . a sport???


A while back they were having "Drone Wars" on TV - where people race their drone through an obstacle course. It did require some remarkable focus and quick reflexes.


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> A while back they were having "Drone Wars" on TV - where people race their drone through an obstacle course. It did require some remarkable focus and quick reflexes.


Wow! I imagine so. I can barely get one off the ground!


----------



## Roger Knox

*Practical Manuals We Need:*

Your Epic Kombucha Chug-a-lug Race


----------



## Taplow

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What is "heavy metal" to you?


The flute is a heavy metal instrument.


----------



## Roger Knox

The bass flute is a superheavy flute simulator.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The History of the Diaper


----------



## adriesba

Roger Knox said:


> The bass flute is a superheavy flute simulator.


The hyperbass flute is a superheavy spaceship simulator because it takes us into hyperspace!


----------



## adriesba

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The History of the Diaper


The History of the Big Diaper, er I mean Big Dipper


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

adriesba said:


> The History of the Big Diaper, er I mean Big Dipper


I was thinking about what the characteristics were. Like what's the difference between a renaissance and baroque diaper?


----------



## Flamme

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The History of the Diaper


My baby nephew would know a thing or two about...:lol:


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I was thinking about what the characteristics were. Like what's the difference between a renaissance and baroque diaper?


The improved Baroque diapers were less Obrechtionable.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> The improved Baroque diapers were less Obrechtionable.


...and more ornamented maybe...


----------



## adriesba

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...and more ornamented maybe...


I'm just giggling over the thought of a diaper with jewels or something on it. :lol:


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> I'm just giggling over the thought of a diaper with jewels or something on it. :lol:


Nice ... or cherubim and seraphim ...


----------



## Roger Knox

If musicians counted elections, would everyone get 4 votes?


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> The hyperbass flute is a superheavy spaceship simulator because it takes us into hyperspace!


Hyperspace chamber therapy -- is the science all in?


----------



## pianozach

Best Symphonies played at double speed (2X as fast) setting.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Really high works


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Best Symphonies played at double speed (2X as fast) setting.


The "Farewell" Symphony -- get away on vacation sooner


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Really high works


The Hightalian Symphony


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> Best Symphonies played at double speed (2X as fast) setting.


I hope you all know how to set the speed on youtube-videos. Good fun. Fast music is good music  You could also try half the speed on slow movements!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How Do Orchestra Players Know the Music?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How Do Orchestra Players Know the Music?


Usually from the outside in -- unless there is no title page.


----------



## Malx

The Trump Guide To Recounts - :devil:


----------



## pianozach

Post your photos of Mexico paying for The Wall.


----------



## Flamme

100 ways to successfully derail a thread...


----------



## Roger Knox

Malx said:


> The Trump Guide To Recounts - :devil:


I have worked on several elections as a poll clerk (hired) or scrutineer (volunteer with a party). Why is the skill called COUNTING, acquired easily by most children, such an issue at ballot time? How can grown adults prove unequal to this task? Most likely it is incompetence -- people who can't understand or follow directions. There also may be corruption in some places. In any case, volunteer political scrutineers are necessary to preserve democracy. Recounts are general done in close races, of if there are irregularities in conducting the ballot counts.


----------



## Taplow

*Poll:* Which do you prefer?







The 1812 Overture







A Pork Pie


----------



## Roger Knox

Flamme said:


> 100 ways to successfully derail a thread...


Ha-ha -- you posted it on Ideas for Stupid Threads, the thread you can't derail because it never was on track!


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Post your photos of Mexico paying for The Wall.


in pay-sos ....................


----------



## pianozach

100 Best distorted "hold music" while you wait for tech support.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Fazioli pianos with FOUR pedals: technical genius or spawn of the Devil?

[On reflection that may not be an altogether stupid question......]


----------



## Flamme

''Is it possible to be in a close relationship with our Chair???'' This came to me today, after work...


----------



## Guest

In light of the recent *Rudy Giuliani* press conference held in the car park of the *Four Seasons Total Landscaping* company, here is an idea for a stupid thread:
*https://easyonhold.com/blog/background-music-for-garden-center/*


----------



## pianozach

TalkingHead said:


> In light of the recent *Rudy Giuliani* press conference held in the car park of the *Four Seasons Total Landscaping* company, here is an idea for a stupid thread:
> *https://easyonhold.com/blog/background-music-for-garden-center/*


Funny.

I'd think that you'd play music that the PLANTS enjoy, music that makes them thrive and grow faster, although continuous noise can kill plants.

There's been a lot of studies, but it seems that plants grow better WITH noise than without noise. And it seems that classical stringed instruments, Indian classical, ragas and Vedic music have excellent results, encouraging lush growth.

The recommended classical composers are Vivaldi, Hayden, Beethoven, Brahms, Schubert, Mozart, Mahler, and Bach. 
I've heard plants tend to like jazz, although I can't say which jazz genre that would be.

New Age and Celtic music increase plant mass and fruit taste, although too much bass tends to damage plants. Likewise, plants respond negatively to harsh language, harsh emotions (pain and anger), so "angry music" is not recommended.

I'd think that "Morning Meadow" at dawn, and "Swamp at Night" after sundown might be good choices.

https://www.smilinggardener.com/plants/music-and-plants/


----------



## adriesba

Can you eat music?


----------



## Malx

adriesba said:


> Can you eat music?


I guess so - but some can be difficult to digest.


----------



## NoCoPilot

adriesba said:


> Can you eat music?


If you don't mind the gas.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

adriesba said:


> Can you eat music?


No, how do you do it?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> No, how do you do it?


Find a pear of dances, like the pavane and galliard.


----------



## NoCoPilot

pianozach said:


> I've heard plants tend to like jazz, although I can't say which jazz genre that would be.


Not recommended if you want your plants to grow up straight and tall. Under jazz they get all wiggly.


----------



## Flamme

The threads that drag their feet like there is no to-mo-rro-w!!!:devil:


----------



## Roger Knox

Flamme said:


> The threads that drag their feet like there is no to-mo-rro-w!!!:devil:


There shall be a minimum speed for threads. And the ones that drag both feet shall be dragged off to Music Theory for work hardening.


----------



## pianozach

Favorite peanut butter gloves


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Favorite peanut butter gloves


For sandwiches, it was a tossup between the gloves for peanut butter and ketchup, and the ones for peanut butter and mayonnaise. But to tell the truth, I haven't thought about this since I was 5 years old!


----------



## Roger Knox

Best ice cream cone stabilizer -- three or more scoops.


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> Best ice cream cone stabilizer -- three or more scoops.


Back in the dark ages, when I was a kid, the local Thrifty Drug Store had an ice cream counter (all stores in the chain had one, as well as tube testers).

The prices were 
One scoop - 5¢
Two scoops - 10¢
Three scoops - 15¢

their 'scooper' was this cylindrical contraption that made every scoop exactly the same size, probably 6 or 8 ounces. They stacked up quite nicely. You could have all three scoops the same flavor, or mix 'em up.


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> The prices were
> One scoop - 5¢
> Two scoops - 10¢
> Three scoops - 15¢
> 
> their 'scooper' was this cylindrical contraption that made every scoop exactly the same size, probably 6 or 8 ounces. They stacked up quite nicely. You could have all three scoops the same flavor, or mix 'em up.


Dark ages hardly -- I miss those days! Ice cream cones were the best, and the equal-outcome scooper would have helped avoid disputes over who got the most! Nowadays, there's no counter to sit at and you have to squirm outside hopefully carrying your 3-scoop wonder, avoiding the loud family that comes barreling in with their 2 kids and dog, then emerging into the blazing sunlight where ice-cream starts to dribble on your hand, the ice-cream cone leaning like the Tower of Pisa and tumbling onto the Gucci shoes and pants of the classy VIP waiting in line ... enough to send me back to peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## Roger Knox

Has _Stupid Reality_ finally overtaken _Ideas for Stupid Threads_?*

*only Evidence-Based Answers (EBA's) accepted


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> Has _Stupid Reality_ finally overtaken _Ideas for Stupid Threads_?


Yes I'm quite serious about this and have decided to leave Ideas for Stupid Threads. In these difficult times there's a limit to how much we can laugh at things that need to be confronted. So I'm "changing trains," onto one headed in a more serious direction. I'm doing OK and will be continuing with TC as usual.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's the "Ask questions and answer them yourself" thread.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Roger Knox said:


> Has _Stupid Reality_ finally overtaken _Ideas for Stupid Threads_?


Earth-2 counterfactual pretend reality is on its way out, haven't you heard?


----------



## Dim7

*Counterfactual listening*

Post music you would be listening right now in a slightly different reality, under slightly different circumstances, and specify those circumstances.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's the "Ask questions and answer them yourself" thread.


Sometimes you know the answer before asking the question!


----------



## Roger Knox

NoCoPilot said:


> Earth-2 counterfactual pretend reality is on its way out, haven't you heard?


"Earth-2 counterfactual pretend reality" -- that's well-expressed! Much better than "alternative facts." But I'm afraid that, like the gorgon, E-2CPR may have alternative heads, that will need to be dealt with.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Slaying the dragon of misinformation may indeed take a Magic Sword of Truth. I would've thought confronting a common enemy that threatens us all would have brought political adversaries closer together, but instead one side refuses to even acknowledge its existence.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trolling in the times of corona...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Close Encounters of the F-flat Kind


----------



## pianozach

Worst seed song for a smart playlist.

I'll go first

*Don't Worry Kyoko (Mama's Only Looking For Her Hand In the Snow) ~ Yoko Ono*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Paranoia and conspiracy stuff (and some psychosis). Bring it on!


----------



## Flamme

Travelling without moving. With Datura


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Dumb sayings and unwanted meanings!


----------



## pianozach

AC or DC?

......


----------



## Luchesi

Really now.. how many rainbows are there?


----------



## adriesba

Please help me misidentify this piece.


----------



## pianozach

*Thread only for people "off the grid"*


----------



## Flamme

Thread that contains ''nuts''...


----------



## Malx

Plus - four or against.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

adriesba said:


> Please help me misidentify this piece.


It is not a piece.


----------



## adriesba

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It is not a piece.


I can not be at peace with it not being a piece.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

adriesba said:


> I can not be at peace with it not being a piece.


It's a piece of mind


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Great sandwiches:
1.) The one this morning
2.) Ham and cheese
3.) Other
I had cheese and ham this morning, so that's "other"


----------



## pianozach

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Great sandwiches:
> 1.) The one this morning
> 2.) Ham and cheese
> 3.) Other
> I had cheese and ham this morning, so that's "other"


The Earl of Sandwich is not amused at all.

John Montagu, who currently holds the title, is the 11th Earl of Sandwich and serves in the House of Lords.

Montagu is a direct descendant of John Montagu, the 4th Earl of Sandwich, who is often credited as the inventor of the sandwich.

In 2004, he partnered with his younger son Orlando and Planet Hollywood founder Robert Earl to launch *Earl of Sandwich*, a chain of fast-casual sandwich restaurants. There's actually a location only 24 miles away in Granada Hills, surrounded by an international array of other restaurant chains: *Belgian Waffle Haus, Big Mama's and Papa's Pizzeria, Zankau Chicken, Jersey Mike's Subs, Gatten Sushi, Del Taco*, and *Presto Pasta*.

I don't see Ham & Cheese sandwich on their menu, but there is a Turkey & Swiss for kids.


----------



## adriesba

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Great sandwiches:
> 1.) The one this morning
> 2.) Ham and cheese
> 3.) Other
> I had cheese and ham this morning, so that's "other"


You forgot one: the sandwich that is shared. Sharing a sandwich involves the art of sandwich slicing. Remember the historic controversy of George and Felix involving a dispute over the size of their sandwich slices. It's because of that we have the precise rules for making the slices. No more disputes, just warm and fuzzy feelings.


----------



## adriesba

Music Recycling: How to avoid sound pollution and keep the soundwaves from our favorite composers out of landfills


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Last thing you s...


----------



## Flamme

The Living Dead, Thread.


----------



## adriesba

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Last thing you s...


Last thing you said and regretted saying 
Last thing you sampled at the store 
Last thing you sneaked past on the way to the fridge at 3am
Last thing you screamed at 
Last thing you should have done but forgot
Last thing you smelled 
Last thing you snapped at
Last thing you sorta remember doing when you were a baby
Last thing you sat on and broke 
Last thing you sat in and ruined your pants with


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I sat on my iPhone and it turned into an iPad


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

The Truth: How Relevant is it Really?


----------



## Flamme

The profound mysteris of a bicycle gear...


----------



## Malx

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I sat on my iPhone and it turned into an iPad


I washed my ipad and it turned into an ipod - wrong wash cycle


----------



## adriesba

Malx said:


> I washed my ipad and it turned into an ipod - wrong wash cycle


Can I turn my phone into a smart watch if I do likewise?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

adriesba said:


> Can I turn my phone into a smart watch if I do likewise?


Yo mama so fat, she sat on a smartphone and it turned into a smartwatch...
It was originally a yo mama joke, which I had a little game with my niece on 

Yo mama so fat! When she walked by the TV, I missed 3 episodes...


----------



## adriesba

*How to teech a Hooman Been Moosik Theorie

*:wave:Henlo, me is doggo! My hooman is musicwy iwiterit. Pweas gib sujestshion for a doggo wike mee to teech him. If hooman wearns he gib me snack. Me teech him becuz me is a good boy.

Tanks yoo!


----------



## Malx

adriesba said:


> Can I turn my phone into a smart watch if I do likewise?


Only if you put in on a cycle for the correct length of time.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Do we listen to too much music?


----------



## Flamme

Did God Like Saturn So Much He Had To Put A Ring On It?


----------



## Taplow

What is the most overrated 'overrated' thread in the history of overratedness?


----------



## Roger Knox

Taplow said:


> What is the most overrated 'overrated' thread in the history of overratedness?


ꚙ It would be rated infinitely great, plus 1.
ꚙ It would so good it's bad then bad again.
ꚙ It would be beyond total objectivity and total subjectivity, and have achieved total obnoxiousness.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How to stop with classical music?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How to stop with classical music?


Watch the conductor.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Watch the conductor.


What about semiconductors?


----------



## Flamme

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How to stop with classical music?


*stoop.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What about semiconductors?


Sure, if it's a symphony for multiple orchestras, but the more conductors the harder it is to coordinate their stopping.

A stun gun on an appropriate downbeat would do the trick.


----------



## Taplow

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What about semiconductors?


You mean like Christian *Tellurium*, or Va*silicon* Petrenko?


----------



## pianozach

How do you get two french horns to play in harmony?


----------



## Luchesi

Are the Three Bs so clever, or are their admirers so witless? It's one or the other, discuss!


----------



## Flamme

Shunned Of The Week, On TC?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Who is Beethoven and why is he more overrated than Bach, and why is Bach so overrated, and why is he more overrated from Mahler, and why is he so overrated than Schumann but more underrated than Xennakis?


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> How do you get two french horns to play in harmony?


Hah! An answer perhaps in this extract from the BBC film "Eroica" :


----------



## pianozach

TalkingHead said:


> Hah! An answer perhaps in this extract from the BBC film "Eroica" :


LOL: *"Bloody hell."* :lol:


----------



## pianozach

TalkingHead said:


> Hah! An answer perhaps in this extract from the BBC film "Eroica" :


Well, THAT is the most fun i have EVER had listening to the 1st mvt. of the 3rd.

From one of the comments: "This film actually does a very good job in illustrating just how innovative and groundbreaking this symphony was".

Yes, the lead-up and reactions were all well done.






*That was really extraordinary. I hadn't planned on Beethoven's 3rd Symphony today, but after every movement I found I could scarcely wait for the next.*


----------



## SixFootScowl

I quit this thread some months back because it was consuming too much of my time, and was making me stupid. But I can't help myself on the following stupid thread ideas:

*Might of Beans*!

and

*BARITONE TORMENT*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> I quit this thread some months back because it was consuming too much of my time, and was making me stupid. But I can't help myself on the following stupid thread ideas:
> 
> *Might of Beans*!
> 
> and
> 
> *BARITONE TORMENT*


You beat me to the first one! In my adult life I have made chili con carne very many times. I think that beans get too much pepper...Leave them in bay leafs overnight instead 

Baritones are best in Schubert, if you ask me. I would rather not receive any baritone torment, loud guys singing a hole in my brain...


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *BARITONE TORMENT*


Surely for the baritone being pushed up to a tenor, the worst torment is to the baritone himself. Not to mention that when he accomplishes that and appears before the public, he will be criticized for "being a baritone really" on sundry grounds.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You beat me to the first one! In my adult life I have made chili con carne very many times. I think that beans get too much pepper...Leave them in bay leafs overnight instead
> 
> Baritones are best in Schubert, if you ask me. I would rather not receive any baritone torment, loud guys singing a hole in my brain...


I suppose the beans could torment the baritone too.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

SixFootScowl said:


> I suppose the beans could torment the baritone too.


Has-bean baritones are a torment.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pat Fairlea said:


> Has-bean baritones are a torment.


Yeah and now there is a Soprano Torment thread started.


----------



## Flamme

''Nothing changes on NYs day''


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Flamme said:


> ''Nothing changes on NYs day''


Is that New York's day?


----------



## pianozach

*Happy New York's Day, everyone!*


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> *Happy New York's Day, everyone!*


So far it is a happy day! I had a bunch of dark chocolate bar, a double chocolate chip cookie and 5 oz of chocolate ice cream. Also had my routine 47 oz of coffee. Listened to a number of Beethoven symphonies. Yep , good so far.


----------



## SixFootScowl

SixFootScowl said:


> So far it is a happy day! I had a bunch of dark chocolate bar, a double chocolate chip cookie and 5 oz of chocolate ice cream. Also had my routine 47 oz of coffee. Listened to a number of Beethoven symphonies. Yep , good so far.


Whoops wrong thread. Thought it was saying Happy New Year. Bah, should have looked more closely at the post. No matter. I got a like for it so I will keep my post.


----------



## SixFootScowl

That gives me an idea for a new thread, maybe stupid, possibly fun. The tread titles is:

Whoops, Wrong Thread!


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> That gives me an idea for a new thread, maybe stupid, possibly fun. The tread titles is:
> 
> Whoops, Wrong Thread!


I agree! And as I was saying, a strangely neglected threesome of very early 19th-century composers known as the Simians, who wrote their works sitting atop the columns of abandoned temples in Near Eastern deserts, have gained attention recently for ...

Whoops, Wrong Thread!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After experimenting with different string makers I decided that the more silver in the basses, the better projection and fuller sound...whoops, wrong thread...wrong forum


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New words you suddenly discovered.
1.) Grusj-when you're shoveling snow and there's gravel in your driveway. 
My wife understood me.


----------



## Dim7

SixFootScowl said:


> That gives me an idea for a new thread, maybe stupid, possibly fun. The tread titles is:
> 
> Whoops, Wrong Thread!


https://www.talkclassical.com/groups/talk-nonsense-d748-wrong-thread.html


----------



## Roger Knox

No, you can't say "it is what it is" to Hurwitz.


----------



## Roger Knox

Yes, your list has Scagg and Pfütz, but where are Horowitz, Richter, Jerry-Lee Lewis, not to mention scores of other pianists who could play Scagg and Pfütz OUT THE DOOR and DOWN A MANHOL... _(Whoops, wrong thread!)_


----------



## Flamme

SixFootScowl said:


> Whoops wrong thread. Thought it was saying Happy New Year. Bah, should have looked more closely at the post. No matter. I got a like for it so I will keep my post.


You were not...Its a message from this song...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Is my British-built Cambridge AXC35 CD-player happier playing Bax and Bantock than Bach and Beethoven?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Curs of Tomorrow!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Blame it on the boogie.


----------



## pianozach

Seven sided circles


----------



## Malx

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Is my British-built Cambridge AXC35 CD-player happier playing Bax and Bantock than Bach and Beethoven?


I can't answer that but I suspect it won't be too happy playing Haydn's Oxford Symphony


----------



## pianozach

Favorite Mass Murderers


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Your favorite callus quote?*

*Your favorite callous quote?*


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> Favorite Mass Murderers


*
Alferd Packer* ..........................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trout quintet, what, with fuzz? 
That's so metal.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Which classical composer is most likely/least likely to be asked to join Marvel Comics superhero group "The Avengers"?


----------



## Shaughnessy

POLL: Who has the best toothbrush (Hitler) mustache?

A.) Charlie Chaplin

B.) Oliver Hardy

C.) Adolf Hitler (Note: the one with the "Hitler" mustache not the other one)

D.) Ron Mael (of the rock group "Sparks")

E.) George Orwell


----------



## Roger Knox

Sunburst Finish said:


> Which classical composer is most likely/least likely to be asked to join Marvel Comics superhero group "The Avengers"?


Most likely: Holst, because of _The Planets_, especially Mars and Jupiter. 
Least likely: Holst, if he insisted on wearing his tweed suit and smoking an archaic pipe.


----------



## Roger Knox

Sunburst Finish said:


> POLL: Who has the best toothbrush (Hitler) mustache?


E.) George Orwell


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sunburst Finish said:


> Which classical composer is most likely/least likely to be asked to join Marvel Comics superhero group "The Avengers"?
> 
> View attachment 148715


...aren't "The Avengers" a punk group? A classical composer would maybe make them more prog! Let it be Bartok!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Did Elvis really take a youth serum and still lives? He's somewhere appearing as an Elvis impersonator.


----------



## pianozach

Sunburst Finish said:


> POLL: Who has the best toothbrush (Hitler) mustache?
> 
> A.) Charlie Chaplin
> 
> B.) Oliver Hardy
> 
> C.) Adolf Hitler (Note: the one with the "Hitler" mustache not the other one)
> 
> D.) Ron Mael (of the rock group "Sparks")
> 
> E.) George Orwell
> 
> View attachment 148717
> 
> 
> View attachment 148718
> 
> 
> View attachment 148719
> 
> 
> View attachment 148724
> 
> 
> View attachment 148721


Gawd, what a iconic symbol attached possibly forever to a genocidal maniac.

I was discussing symbology of the Confederate flag, another reviled symbol, which, of course, led to a short discussion of the Swastika.

Ron Mael was a unique musician, and his decision to wear a toothbrush moustache was a unique statement (although I don't know what that might be). It certainly didn't become suddenly popular again.

Both the swastika and the toothbrush moustache had been around prior to it's misappropriation by Hitler and/or the Third Reich. Both were innocent items devoid of evil.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Trout quintet, what, with fuzz?
> That's so metal.


Let me unpack this, as they say.

1. In the history of genetic modification, I've never heard of trout growing fuzz! 
2. More likely, the "fuzz" refers to replacing the double bass in the Trout quintet with an electric bass guitar using fuzz-tone?
3. Making the piece sound like a heavy metal number.

But why turn this fresh outdoorsy piece into something sounding like a blast furnace in a steel refinery -- this I don't get. Or is that the stupidity of the idea?

I fear that double bass players, trout, and Schubert lovers will all be out protesting this "offensive" proposal.:guitar:


----------



## Roger Knox

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Did Elvis really take a youth serum and still lives? He's somewhere appearing as an Elvis impersonator.


Probably appearing in Las Vegas. (Or maybe in Indiana, during ad breaks in the basketball games.) I think I saw something about this in the _National Examiner_ so it must be true.


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> Probably appearing in Las Vegas. (Or maybe in Indiana, during ad breaks in the basketball games.) I think I saw something about this in the _National Examiner_ so it must be true.


*Elvis* just had his 86th birthday January 8th.

Or would have, if he hadn't died at the age of 42 in 1977 from a combination of central nervous system depressants and an enlarged heart. A meticulous dissection of the body confirmed Elvis was chronically ill with diabetes, glaucoma, and constipation (a common side effect of heavy drug use).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Save the Dodo before it's too late!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

pianozach said:


> *Elvis* just had his 86th birthday January 8th.
> 
> Or would have, if he hadn't died at the age of 42 in 1977 from a combination of central nervous system depressants and an enlarged heart. A meticulous dissection of the body confirmed Elvis was chronically ill with diabetes, glaucoma, and constipation (a common side effect of heavy drug use).


There body was not Elvis. It was actually Orson Wells in disguise. He was hired to play The King and play dead. He was a really good actor.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My thoughts about John


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Atonal music of thunder and lightning


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your Ten Favorite Finished Composers


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Your Ten Favorite Finished Composers


... and the 12-step programs that saved them!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you enjoy the John?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you enjoy the John?


Sometimes it is a relief! :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Sadness of the lambs...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Chorales on the largest organ of the body


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Complete List of Things That Don't Actually "Go Better Dipped In Chocolate" - 

1.) Sardines - especially "King Oscar Brisling Sardines in Olive Oil and Lemon"

2.) Oysters - especially "Smoked Pacific Northwest Oysters".

3.) Onions, chives, garlic, ramps, scallions -especially "pearl onions"

4.) Anything "pickled" especially pickles.

5.) Sauerkraut and/or any variety of cabbage.

6.) Chili peppers (especially chili peppers that are so hot that you could actually die from eating them).

7.) Sausages of any kind - natural or artificial case - (especially garlicky sausages).

8.) Shrimp, scallops, lobsters - anything that originates in any body of water whether fresh or salt.

9.) Edible insects

10.) Pork rinds

11.) Root vegetables - turnips, beets (especially beets), radishes, carrots, potatoes, and rutabaga.

More to follow - feel free to add your own...

I'm kind of on the fence about mushrooms.


----------



## pianozach

Sunburst Finish said:


> The Complete List of Things That Don't Actually "Go Better Dipped In Chocolate" -


12) Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## Shaughnessy

Sunburst Finish said:


> The Complete List of Things That Don't Actually "Go Better Dipped In Chocolate" -





pianozach said:


> 12) Pepperoni Pizza


13) Hawaiian Pizza - Pineapple and ham toppings.

14.) Chicago-style hot dog -

An all-beef frankfurter on a poppy seed bun, topped with yellow mustard, chopped white onions, bright neon green sweet pickle relish, a dill pickle spear, tomato slices or wedges, pickled sport peppers and a dash of celery salt.


----------



## Flamme

How many viruses can fit on the head of the needle???


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I love Mozart! Not just his music, but also die Echte Salzburger Mozartkugeln!! I need help to get some...If I get 1000 likes, King Harald V of Norway himself will grant my wish and deliver 1000 Mozartkugeln to my home, where I will sing "Komm, lieber Mai, und mache" in Norwegian for him, outside my garage. Please like!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

UFOs: Trick or Treat?


----------



## Flamme

*threat


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do you tell if music is great, when it really is just boring? I'm thinking about Satie :devil:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How do you tell if music is great, when it really is just boring? I'm thinking about Satie :devil:


This is more complex than perhaps you imagined. Some of this composer's music is intentionally boring, musique d'ameublement, he called it, and GREAT at being so.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*How High is Opera*

i.e., how many opera singers smoke dope.


----------



## Malx

*OR*
How many dopes smoke opera.


----------



## adriesba

"Help needed: How do I post a thread?!"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Closed until further notice.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Further notice.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

adriesba said:


> "Help needed: How do I post a thread?!"


Just like that, if you remember.


----------



## pianozach

*Favorite Yoko Ono tracks*


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> *Favorite Yoko Ono tracks*


The blank space at the end of the disk after the last track.


----------



## Malx

SixFootScowl said:


> The blank space at the end of the disk after the last track.


Beat me to it - I was going to say the LP run off groove.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I was disappointed here. Was hoping she could scream like hell, but she can't. CAUTION: Boring screaming here!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I was disappointed here. Was hoping she could scream like hell, but she can't. CAUTION: Boring screaming here!


What garbage. I appreciate a good scream, such as this:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice! How about this?


----------



## Flamme

History of sock puppet accounts of TC.


----------



## adriesba

Future Listening Vol. 27


----------



## pianozach

Should I tell my parents I'm adopted?


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Should I tell my parents I'm adopted?


By your grandparents?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why is my post count so high?


----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


> Why is my post count so high?


That's what happens when your entertainment diet is too high in pixels. Try including low-pixel nourishment such as a small smart phone or go on a completely pixel-free fast, only relying on board games for your daily entertainment requirements.


----------



## pianozach

Share a photo of your favorite pair of socks


----------



## adriesba

While SixFootScowl takes care of his high post count problem, please go to this thread to assist me ----->

___________________________

*Why is my like count so low?

*Hi! My number of likes recieved is too low! All my friends will think I'm worthless! Please consider donating likes on this post and any of my other posts. They will go to a good cause, I promise! 

...

Oh, and to prove I'm not selfish, I guess some of you can request some likes here to fulfill your need for that brief online sugar rush that only a like can give!

Of course, let's not get disorganized - only one like request per day, and only ask if you give back! :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> Why is my post count so high?


Are you out of work?


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> Oh, and to prove I'm not selfish, I guess some of you can request some likes here to fulfill your need for that brief online sugar rush that only a like can give!


My goodness, you mean trade favours like a politicia...? ... Oops! wrong Forum! ... _(threatening voice)_ ...
No, no, please! Don't want to get sentenced to a Group, that's some heavy-duty 'splainin' goin' on down there ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Most Overheated and Underheated Composers Everrr ...


----------



## Art Rock

Game: Flavored Symphonies.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Art Rock said:


> Game: Flavored Symphonies.


Swedish Meatball Symphony with electronics


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> Game: Flavored Symphonies.


I just popped into this thread to post the same exact stupid thread, but will add to it:

*Game: Flavored Symphonies (on scratch-and-sniff CDs) *


----------



## adriesba

Roger Knox said:


> Most Overheated and Underheated Composers Everrr ...


Most Overeaten and Undereaten Composers Ever + Commodities that go best with each!


----------



## mikeh375

Objectivity versus subjectivity as a tool for assessing the aesthetic achievements of Avant Garde music in relation to Romanticism and in particular, how it pertains to your favourite work...oh and who is your favourite football team.


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> Most Overeaten and Undereaten Composers Ever + Commodities that go best with each!


I assume you're talking about virtual composers. But as measured in what units(s)?: pixels, bytes, herz, decibels, number of likes?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How did you meet your imaginary friend?


----------



## adriesba

Roger Knox said:


> I assume you're talking about virtual composers. But as measured in what units(s)?: pixels, bytes, herz, decibels, number of likes?


All of them! Purchase ingredients in appropriate herz, cook to desired decibels, consume in bytes, and leave a like as feedback if consumed at a your local restaurant, er, music shop!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Exotic Recipes Thread

Anyone want a copy of my broccoli chocolate chip oatmeal cookie recipe?


----------



## Malx

SixFootScowl said:


> Exotic Recipes Thread
> 
> Anyone want a copy of my broccoli chocolate chip oatmeal cookie recipe?


Only if its organic broccoli.


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> All of them! Purchase ingredients in appropriate herz, cook to desired decibels, consume in bytes, and leave a like as feedback if consumed at a your local restaurant, er, music shop!


I like my green beans in Bb, 240 Hz. That way they match the alternating current ... er, I'd better think about this some more ...


----------



## adriesba

Roger Knox said:


> I like my green beans in Bb, 240 Hz. That way they match the alternating current ... er, I'd better think about this some more ...


Sounds enticing! I'd try it except I can't find Bb green beans!


----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


> Exotic Recipes Thread
> 
> Anyone want a copy of my broccoli chocolate chip oatmeal cookie recipe?


Oh, one of the best I know is a recipe for banana onion carrot cake, best to wash it down with ghost pepper puree with a cherry on top.


----------



## Malx

adriesba said:


> Oh, one of the best I know is a recipe for banana onion carrot cake, best to wash it down with ghost pepper puree with a cherry on top.


A cherry on top - a wee bit ostentatious don't you think


----------



## Jacck

A Pole on your favorite poll


----------



## adriesba

Malx said:


> A cherry on top - a wee bit ostentatious don't you think


The people drinking it need the cherry lest they think what they are consuming is toxic waste. Appearances can be deceiving otherwise.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Disco dancing to Beethoven (Rage over a lost penny). Post a video of yourself dancing on ice!


----------



## pianozach

Concrete cylinders I've known


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> Sounds enticing! I'd try it except I can't find Bb green beans!


It's ok I was just joking. There are no B-flat green beans.

Someone I know was a new bar employee. The bartender asked her to go over to the grocery store and get some bar parsley. She came back and said the store didn't have any bar parsley, so she bought regular parsley. She was told to take it back and make sure to get bar parsley. My B-flat green beans are like the bar parsley.


----------



## mikeh375

Roger Knox said:


> It's ok I was just joking. *There are no B-flat green beans.*
> 
> (


True Roger. They transpose up to D and E flat only depending on the length of the pod and produce high pitched flatulence at a dynamic of mezzo forte upwards....I'll shut up know.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

mikeh375 said:


> True Roger. They transpose up to D and E flat only depending on the length of the pod and produce high pitched flatulence at a dynamic of mezzo forte upwards....I'll shut up know.


How high, exactly? Flatulence combined with dynamics and pitch is a source of pure joy! How about sending it through a synthesizer? I'm getting some ideas here...stupid ones. You can of course get experimental flatulence there :devil:


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm getting some ideas here...stupid ones.


I realize it was a mistake to discuss beans. So how about cabbage? ... oops, same problem. Perhaps Norway has a respectable vegetable -- northern lichen?


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> True Roger. They transpose up to D and E flat only depending on the length of the pod and produce high pitched flatulence at a dynamic of mezzo forte upwards....I'll shut up know.


Hey, you could put them in a row from shortest to longest and make a set of pan pipes -- but I think a kazoo would sound nicer.


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> Oh, one of the best I know is a recipe for banana onion carrot cake, best to wash it down with ghost pepper puree with a cherry on top.


Seriously, I need to know if this is what you learn in plant science!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Which plastic odor do you prefer, vinyl LPs or CDs?

Especially good odor in oven at 200F for an hour.


----------



## Art Rock

Who does object to this subject: What is the objective of subjectivity?


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> Who does object to this subject: What is the objective of subjectivity?


I object to this subject because of the harmful assumption that the objective of subjectivity is a world that is all about me, whereas that trivial objectification blocks the authentic understanding of true subjectivi*ties* -- oops, I killed the party ... good night


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Best on high heels?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Best on high heels?


Do you mean composers or performers? The instrument I know well is the piano but I've never tried playing it with high heels.


----------



## adriesba

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Best on high heels?


Challenge: Set the world record for most ballet roles performed in high heels. Whoever is the best gets their name stamped in that one famous record book.

Disclaimer: No medical bills will be paid for accidents while attempting world record. Dance at your own risk.


----------



## Roger Knox

The *Relevator* will be a Stupid Technology (ST) meeting your most pressing musical need: to stay relevant to the current moment, _now_. Because everything is relative, the *Relevator* applies _right away_ to any music anywhere, and to most music everywhere, except where an even more stupid human (SH) _blocks_ it.

Don't be a *Blockevator*, join the *Relevator* thread _today_!


----------



## Art Rock

Game: Favourite Baboon Concertos


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> Game: Favourite Baboon Concertos


Would that be

a. Using a baboon as the featured instrument
b. Concertos played by a baboon
c. Concertos written by a baboon


----------



## Jacck

Art Rock said:


> Game: Favourite Baboon Concertos


I had a similar idea and wanted to ask in the thread, if they are the ones with the red asses? But then my own auto-censor stopped me 

I meant this thread
Any love for the Bassoon out there...?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Who is objectively better, Jacques Offenbach or J.S Bach? And who is subjectively better? And why is that subjectivity objectively subjective and the objectively subjectively objective?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I object to the subject


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I object to the subject


But do you subject to the object?


----------



## Malx

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> But do you subject to the object?


Only objectively.


----------



## Roger Knox

Listening to contrabassoon music is good for the digestion.


----------



## pianozach

Top Ten Quantum Singularities


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

The last thing you threw up.


----------



## Roger Knox

Do you have a _height_ problem? At which end?


----------



## Luchesi

Art Rock said:


> Game: Favourite Baboon Concertos


Favouritism? You spelled favorite with some favoritism.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Callas' scrotum


----------



## hammeredklavier

*Best avatars on TC.*


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> Do you have a _height_ problem? At which end?


I told my doc that I want to become tall, dark, and handsome. Said, for the first, I should wait till hoof transplants become available.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is Phillip Glass a pony?


----------



## adriesba

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is Phillip Glass a pony?


I think he's one of those glass animals. My mom has a dolphin one.


----------



## Dim7

Poll: Are you currently being searched by the police?
Be advised that this is a public poll: other users can see the choice(s) you selected.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is Phillip Glass a pony?


"Mommy, why can't we have a Phillip Glass?"


----------



## Nereffid

Poll: How do you spell Philip Glass's name?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gues I speled it wrong...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Gues I speled it wrong...


untrue -- nor way you did


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> I think he's one of those glass animals. My mom has a dolphin one.


Aha -- this thread is becoming more civilized. How about some tuned wine glasses to play dolphin songs on?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Do you find it hard to concentrate on music when there are naked dancing people in front of you?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Do you find it hard to concentrate on music when there are naked dancing people in front of you?


Yes! It happened at a concert with Electric Wizard after lots of beer. They had naked dancing women on a screen during the whole set.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Is this classical music or is this 4' 33''?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you actually concentrate when hearing a 3-minute popsong?


----------



## Roger Knox

Poll: Have you ever been asserted?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you actually concentrate when hearing a 3-minute popsong?


Yes, I concentrate on my hearing protection.

Lately I found out there's a significant connection between 1960's bubble-gum music and punk. There may be a reason why research is needed on this topic, but I can't think of one.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Yes, I concentrate on my hearing protection.
> 
> Lately I found out there's a significant connection between 1960's bubble-gum music and punk. There may be a reason why research is needed on this topic, but I can't think of one.


I agree! No need for research, that's not so punk. Just listen to Sheena is a punk rocker


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Request for a new forum section: The Appalling Station


----------



## pianozach

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Is this classical music or is this 4' 33''?


Just another reason to hate Rap.


----------



## Art Rock

Let's all be French!


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> Let's all be French!


May I be allowed on the islands of St. Pierre and Miquelon in the Gulf of St. Lawrence? They're as French as any other semi-autonomous _Territorial Overseas Collectivity_, and much closer to home for me!


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> Let's all be French!


Didn't the Royals of Great Britain speak only French for awhile?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Art Rock said:


> Let's all be French!


...but I only know a few words in French...


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

pianozach said:


> Didn't the Royals of Great Britain speak only French for awhile?


That's always been something I've wondered about. All those non-French aristocrats who only spoke French to each other like in Britain or Russia, was their French ever actually any good? I know they had private tutors and whatnot, but it still must have been spoken in a weird, artificial bubble at the very least.


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Didn't the Royals of Great Britain speak only French for awhile?


From 1066 CE onward the British royals _were_ French (Norman).


----------



## Ingélou

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> That's always been something I've wondered about. All those non-French aristocrats who only spoke French to each other like in Britain or Russia, was their French ever actually any good? I know they had private tutors and whatnot, but it still must have been spoken in a weird, artificial bubble at the very least.


In Russia the aristocrats spoke French very fluently and before the pro-Slavic movements of the nineteenth century some may have spoken better French than they did Russian. As this link points out, much of their reading material was in French. 
https://www.rbth.com/history/332300...nt of books,nobleman's library were in French.


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> Let's all be French!


Bonne idée! :tiphat:


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Ingélou said:


> In Russia the aristocrats spoke French very fluently and before the pro-Slavic movements of the nineteenth century some may have spoken better French than they did Russian. As this link points out, much of their reading material was in French.
> https://www.rbth.com/history/332300...nt of books,nobleman's library were in French.


That's a great article, thanks for sharing! Cleared up a lot of things for me.


----------



## adriesba

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...but I only know a few words in French...


 Quelle tristesse! Je dois utiliser Google!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

adriesba said:


> Quelle tristesse! Je dois utiliser Google!


I'm glad I wasn't born in France, since I don't know French! I know Google! Je suis un garçon...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I know Google! Je suis un garçon...


Is this Googlese? Did I spell it right?:

0100 1010 1001 0100 0101 0011 1001


----------



## Art Rock

Given the reactions, maybe I should start a new thread: *Stupid ideas for the Ideas for Stupid Threads thread*.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Which composer has the most punchable face?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Which composer has the most punchable face?


Why did you punch Wagner?
He was so punchable!
Rewritten from a norse saga, freely as I almost remember...Why did you cut off his head? He stood so nicely there for a chop...translate.google does not do justice to that sentence...wait I actually translated it...


----------



## pianozach

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Which composer has the most punchable face?


*Kanye West*, composer of the 'oratorio' Nebuchadnezzar.


----------



## Roger Knox

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Which composer has the most punchable face?


tomorrow's headlines:

Classical Music meets Mixed Martial Arts
The Ring Cycle -- 10 Rounds or KO


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Going to run a marathon! I've been practicing scales...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What Does A Composition Become After Classical?


----------



## pianozach

When does a What become a When?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> When does a What become a When?


Have a beer or 8 and you will know!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Quadraphonic Recordings Converted to Mono


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Places that you have blown up recently. *

Warning!  Posting in this thread could lead to your arrest. :lol:


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> When does a What become a When?


When a Musical Composition is emptied of its contents and only Time itself is ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What Does A Composition Become After Classical?


After Classical, a Composition becomes Common Era (CE), continuing downward unless a program of Revival is initiated.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Going to run a marathon! I've been practicing scales...


You won't get far on fingers ...


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

If you could only save 5 insulators for humanity?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Have you created a musical masterpiece today?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> If you could only save 5 insulators for humanity?


Glava to the people!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Quadraphonic Recordings Converted to Mono


... and isn't it about time the Quadros were converted to Monotheism because in these times we sure don't need any more four-god formations blowing hard in all directions ... I mean, like, Valhalla is _so_ over, except in Wag (oops, wrong thread) ...


----------



## pianozach

The Best Vladimirs


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> The Best Vladimirs


Vladimir Ashen-ken-nasty or however you say his name.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Is classical music better than classical music?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Is classical music better than classical music?


How can I make this funny...
Stare at a sentence...
...
Change one word slightly...
...stare...
...
stare
OK, I made funny!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How can I make this funny...
> Stare at a sentence...
> ...
> Change one word slightly...
> ...stare...
> ...
> stare
> OK, I made funny!


I mean, thats basically the theme of the thread


----------



## SixFootScowl

Any thread starting with,

*Most Beautiful ...*

We must have dozens of these Most Beautiful .... threads. I skip them all.


----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


> Any thread starting with,
> 
> *Most Beautiful ...*
> 
> We must have dozens of these Most Beautiful .... threads. I skip them all.


Most Beautiful Glorious Thread on All of TC!


----------



## SixFootScowl

adriesba said:


> Most Beautiful Glorious Thread on All of TC!


That one will have to be a poll.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Most Beautiful Idea for a Stupid Thread...NOT!


----------



## pianozach

What is the Most Beautiful Ugliness?


----------



## Roger Knox

What is the point of Schubert?

_ Counterpoint
_ Needlepoint
_ Embonpoint
_ Tippingpoint


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> What is the Most Beautiful Ugliness?


The Schoenberg Wind Quintet under moonlight


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Why am I always right and you're always wrong?


----------



## pianozach

Cows I Have Tipped


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> Cows I Have Tipped


Any cow that gives you milk should be tipped. It's a common courtesy.

How much should you tip a cow?

I'd say 2%. Any less than that is _skimming_.


----------



## Metairie Road

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Quadraphonic Recordings Converted to Mono


Or vice versa.

I actually do that. I'm deaf in my left ear so I convert my recordings to mono mp3's so I can listen with headphones.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Poll: What color is your toothbrush.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Poll: What color is your toothbrush.


I use mine every day, yet I don't really know what color it is. Mostly white I think . . . with colored trim.

Something I see every day, and yet its color is such an insignificant detail of my life that I simply don't remember the color.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> I use mine every day, yet I don't really know what color it is. Mostly white I think . . . with colored trim.
> 
> Something I see every day, and yet its color is such an insignificant detail of my life that I simply don't remember the color.


There's a joke in the show (and the film as well) *Guys and Dolls* that exemplifies how we don't remember some of the more mundane things in our lives, even though we ought.

Nathan Detroit is trying to con expert gambler Sky Masterson into a bet as to which flavor of pie was sold yesterday at Mindy's restaurant; strudel or cheesecake. Nathan already sent his guy to Mindy's to find the answer.

Nathan proposes a $1,000 bet. Sky, suspecting the bet is not on the level, won't take Nathan up on it. Sky offers an alternate wager: He bets Nathan that he cannot correctly guess the color of tie he is wearing, without looking.

:devil:

Nathan sighs, "No bet."


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

What is the color of your mucus?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

TC video games! I would never leave the house


----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


> Poll: What color is your toothbrush.





GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> What is the color of your mucus?


Yes, that information is crucial. Also answer the following questions:

1. What is your blood type?
2. What is the specific gravity of your saliva?
3. What is the current pH of your stomach contents?

Also, please send a sample for DNA analysis, preferably from multiple sources like saliva, skin, and blood. Then please give me your precise geo-coordinates. This is all for a good cause. You can trust me because I know how to type words on the internet. An evil octopus couldn't do this.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*TC Threads that Turn Your Stomach*


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

adriesba said:


> Yes, that information is crucial. Also answer the following questions:
> 
> 1. What is your blood type?
> 2. What is the specific gravity of your saliva?
> 3. What is the current pH of your stomach contents?
> 
> Also, please send a sample for DNA analysis, preferably from multiple sources like saliva, skin, and blood. Then please give me your precise geo-coordinates. This is all for a good cause. You can trust me because I know how to type words on the internet. An evil octopus couldn't do this.


Only if you give me your SSN # and your mothers maiden name


----------



## pianozach

How much does your brain weigh?


----------



## adriesba

*Just tell me who you are already!*‎‎‎‎‎‎


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

adriesba said:


> *Just tell me who you are already!*‎‎‎‎‎‎


I am Kjetil, I am a boy.


----------



## pianozach

How fast does your brain think?


----------



## Red Terror

10 Best Adult Diapers of 2021


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Are the ideas in the Ideas for Stupid Threads thread objectively stupid?


----------



## pianozach

Are "Ideas for Stupid Threads" and "Stupid Ideas for Threads" inherently congruent? Discuss.


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Are "Ideas for Stupid Threads" and "Stupid Ideas for Threads" inherently congruent? Discuss.


I wasn't around when Stupid Ideas for Threads existed. From what I've read, there were problems on Stupid Ideas for Threads and it was decided to start over with Ideas for Stupid Threads. So they weren't inherently congruent -- the latter was supposed to be better than the former. Whether it is I don't know.


----------



## Ingélou

Should there be special forum for despised instruments, letting kazoo-players and violists stand shoulder to shoulder?

How come 'violists' can either mean someone who plays the viol, a much-respected instrument, and someone who plays the viola, a derided instrument? Is it a crafty ploy on behalf of the violists?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite kazoo virtuoso and top 10 recordings


----------



## Roger Knox

Ingélou said:


> Should there be special forum for despised instruments, letting kazoo-players and violists stand shoulder to shoulder?
> 
> How come 'violists' can either mean someone who plays the viol, a much-respected instrument, and someone who plays the viola, a derided instrument? Is it a crafty ploy on behalf of the violists?


You know, despite my past derision I've had to eat crow over telling viola jokes . The whole standard of string teaching and playing is technically much higher now than when I was young, especially for viola where they really play in tune now! I don't know what it is, do they steer young aspiring violinists with big hands towards the viola? As for the kazoo, I was afraid of saying this when first hearing Renaissance instrumental music, but it's what I thought the krummhorn sounded like.

I take your point about the confusion around "violist." Let's call the viola players "violers."


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Your favorite kazoo virtuoso and top 10 recordings


I can't. With the demise of the jug band I imagine kazooists have switched to the krummhorn, on which they are no longer virtuosos.


----------



## pianozach

There ARE surprisingly, many songs that feature kazoo, and some of them actually treat seriously, not as some sort of stupid wacky comedic jokey thing.

Crosstown Traffic - The Jimi Hendrix Experience
The Magician's Birthday - Uriah Heep
Jugband Blues - Pink Floyd
Corporal Clegg - Pink Floyd
Seaside Rendezvous - Queen
The Logical Song - Supertramp
Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey - Paul & Linda McCartney
You're Sixteen - Ringo Starr
Lovely Rita - The Beatles
Alligator - Grateful Dead


----------



## Ingélou

Roger Knox said:


> You know, despite my past derision I've had to eat crow over telling viola jokes . The whole standard of string teaching and playing is technically much higher now than when I was young, especially for viola where they really play in tune now! I don't know what it is, do they steer young aspiring violinists with big hands towards the viola? As for the kazoo, I was afraid of saying this when first hearing Renaissance instrumental music, but it's what I thought the krummhorn sounded like.
> 
> I take your point about the confusion around "violist." Let's call the viola players "violers."


This is a thread for 'stupid' ideas, right? I think it's stupid to tell viola jokes, which is why I posted.

I am surprised to find people taking seriously the ideas put forward by the 'stupid' persona that most people adopt for this thread. 
I love the viola. I love krummhorns too and don't think they sound like kazoos. I have known kazoos used as a cheap alternative to some abstruse vibrating-string instruments used in Lully's music. Must chase up what they were called. 

PS - Taggart tells me they're Trompettes Marines.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Performer Death Days


----------



## pianozach

Famous composers born in 2020


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Famous composers born in 2020


Hmmm... depends on what they become famous for.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Drinking beer and practicing guitar right now...
I thought it was a good idea, but it's pretty stupid. Now I have to go to the toilet. What did I play? Magnus Lindberg. I did get an idea of how it should sound though, so it's a good idea for a stupid thread.


----------



## pianozach

Best Heavy Metal songs that feature the accordion


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> Best Heavy Metal songs that feature the accordion


Easy!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Best heavy metal song that features the French horn.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Help me figure out how to tie my shoes.


----------



## Roger Knox

How to stop biting your bitcoin.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> Help me figure out how to tie my shoes.


Use the French horn in the previous post!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Cutest 20th Century Composers


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The Cutest 21th Century Composers [slight revision to the century number]





pianozach said:


> Famous composers born in 2020


I can post this in both threads. I know this one will be a composer because the eye color thread said blue eyes indicate they are more likely to be into classical music.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Pornography thread


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Which of these pieces is surreally better?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Which of these pieces is surreally better?


Tbh, "Surrealism in Music" is actually a fantastic thread idea.


----------



## Art Rock

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Which of these pieces is surreally better?


Objectively surreal or subjectively surreal?


----------



## Art Rock

What April Fool's posts will you post tomorrow?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*What piece of music would you like to hear as you drop dead?*


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

White Chocolate or Brown/Dark Chocolate, IYKWIM?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Richannes Wrahms said:


> White Chocolate or Brown/Dark Chocolate, IYKWIM?


I avoid all those loaded terms and simply say I like my chocolate above 75%!


----------



## pianozach

Beethoven's 9th upside down in 6 feet of peanut butter


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> Beethoven's 9th upside down in 6 feet of peanut butter


Hate when that happens!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you believe in badness in music?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How are your acoustics in the night?


----------



## pianozach

Haven't You Made Enough Comments Already?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do You Come Here Often?


----------



## Art Rock

Do you generally listen subconsciously or obconsciously?


----------



## Malx

Do too many bald attendees alter the acoustics of the hall?


----------



## SixFootScowl

How often do you stub your toe on something? Or am I just a clumsy dolt?


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> Do you generally listen subconsciously or obconsciously?


My problem is when I listen obKnoxiously.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

*Pieces that have disappointed you away recently?*

If you are like me, and that is probabilistically true to some extent, you spend a considerable amount of time searching for new music to listen to and while you might find the hidden gem among the cobblestones, you probably have stumbled with big piles of dark cold plain carbon.

*This is the thread for the pieces you've decided not to relisten after having given them a chance.*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Richannes Wrahms said:


> *Pieces that have disappointed you away recently?*
> 
> If you are like me, and that is probabilistically true to some extent, you spend a considerable amount of time searching for new music to listen to and while you might find the hidden gem among the cobblestones, you probably have stumbled with big piles of dark cold plain carbon.
> 
> *This is the thread for the pieces you've decided not to relisten after having given them a chance.*


My problem is that I forget what I listened to. I even bought the same cd twice...Did I do that?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bass and Tunafish duets


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My problem is that I forget what I listened to. I even bought the same cd twice...Did I do that?


Yes you did! and so did I! But I blame the composers and record companies for not creating catchy titles. If "Bass and Tuna fish" had been in there I would have remembered and the messy business of returning the cd to the vendor could have been avoided.


----------



## pianozach

The Yes No Maybe Thread


----------



## Phil loves classical

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My problem is that I forget what I listened to. I even bought the same cd twice...Did I do that?


Done that before. Glad I'm not the only one. It was Saint Saen's Symphony 3 with Dutoit.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My problem is that I forget what I listened to. I even bought the same cd twice...Did I do that?


Did that a few times. Also I have purchased the same book twice.


----------



## Ingélou

SixFootScowl said:


> Did that a few times. Also I have purchased the same book twice.


Join the club!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Confessions of forgetful nature remembered


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Join the club!


Truth is, I have three copies of one book because I bought it, bought it again, read it, then some time later bought it again. :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's that tune?
dadadia di didadia di dadadia di da di da dia or dobidobi do dobedobe do dobedobe do be do be do-oo
I'm sure it's Mozart...please help! Long upbeat with 8th notes landing on half notes.


----------



## Barbebleu

I’ve got a great idea for a stupid thread. Any thread that contains either of the words subjectivity or objectivity!


----------



## Malx

SixFootScowl said:


> Did that a few times. Also I have purchased the same book twice.


Great - you can now read it in stereo! It will seem like you are really in the heart of the tale.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What's that tune?
> dadadia di didadia di dadadia di da di da dia or dobidobi do dobedobe do dobedobe do be do be do-oo
> I'm sure it's Mozart...please help! Long upbeat with 8th notes landing on half notes.


Can nobody help? I did this with a Schubert song on Facebook and quickly found my "forgotten song". This is Mozart with violins and is pretty famous.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Malx said:


> Great - you can now read it in stereo! It will seem like you are really in the heart of the tale.


because of my cataract surgery, the lens implants will have me holding one copy about 10 inches out and the other would have to be on a stand about 3 feet out.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What's that tune?
> dadadia di didadia di dadadia di da di da dia or dobidobi do dobedobe do dobedobe do be do be do-oo
> I'm sure it's Mozart...please help! Long upbeat with 8th notes landing on half notes.


Is it the Mozart Sonata K331, Movement III: Alla Turca (Rondo), in A minor? That would be close although the latter part is not exactly the same.


----------



## Roger Knox

What key are you in today?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Is it the Mozart Sonata K331, Movement III: Alla Turca (Rondo), in A minor? That would be close although the latter part is not exactly the same.


No, I'm sure it's a violin, but almost same tempo. F.ex: c# d e d g g f# e d c b c d c a b c d c h in G major


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> What key are you in today?


G major for me


----------



## Merl

"List all of Renee Fleming's cosmetic surgery procedures (in French) "


----------



## Barbebleu

Merl said:


> "List all of Renee Fleming's cosmetic surgery procedures (in French) "


Miaow. Saucer of milk for Merl!:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

List of Conductors Who Can't Read Music


----------



## pianozach

favorite dental procedures


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Flavored Concertos


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> favorite dental procedures


Having cadaver bone packed into the jawbone to support implants. After that, root canal.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Flavored Concertos


____________Chocolate!


----------



## pianozach

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Flavored Concertos


Is *Hamburger* a flavor?






*Oregano Concerto*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Favorite Hamburger-flavored Concertos


----------



## SixFootScowl

List of blind conductors!

Umpires are often accused of being blind. Maybe some are. What about conductors?


----------



## Roger Knox

Rolling stones for your rock garden.


----------



## Roger Knox

Do we need fjords for hydrophobes?


----------



## Metairie Road

Which is better when listening to classical music, and 'S' shaped tone-arm or an 'I' shaped one?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> G major for me


I'm sort of F minor, with a side order of chromatic passing tones.


----------



## Malx

In the internet age is self-deprication a lost art?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you as scary as heights?


----------



## Red Terror

Greatest Opera Singers with Irritable Bowel Syndrome


----------



## Red Terror

Merl said:


> "List all of Renee Fleming's cosmetic surgery procedures (in French) "


All the cosmetic surgery in the world can't change the fact that she's built like a stubby little mare.

Allons-y, cheval!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Malx said:


> In the internet age is self-deprication a lost art?


I think for self-deprecating humour to work, it has to be delivered with confidence. When it's not, it sorta seems like the person is fishing for compliments or just completely lacks self-esteem and it's kinda uncomfortable. Quasi-serious answer to your stupid thread idea :lol:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

How do you misspronounce and misspell composer names and other words in foreign languages.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

None of these are rated on TC


----------



## pianozach

Bruch vs. Bruckner


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

What doesn't happen in your life but you really wished to?

Children: Threat or Menace

What would you do for a patron of the arts ?

Word Salad: The Game. (In which we fill each post with random strings of words in search of the new Joyce, rating them with likes and also a point system that reprecents "meaning" from -5 to 5)


----------



## Roger Knox

Why I love to repeat myself


----------



## Roger Knox

What crooks are you currently reading?


----------



## Malx

Which crooks are you currently leaning on?


----------



## pianozach

Is there a name for the space between your fingers?


----------



## Malx

pianozach said:


> Is there a name for the space between your fingers?


Fresh air maybe ??


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> Is there a name for the space between your fingers?


There is a name for the space between the two upper front teeth: diastema.


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Is there a name for the space between your fingers?


Knuckle gap, so the knuckles don't run into each other


----------



## Roger Knox

Malx said:


> In the internet age is self-deprication a lost art?


I'm not very good at self-deprecation ...


----------



## Roger Knox

ThreadSpace for Annoying People-- become how you are


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> None of these are rated on TC


Because they're unrateable, and some I've heard are even unpostable.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Poll: How stupid are you (note others can see your choice).


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

SixFootScowl said:


> Poll: How stupid are you (note others can see your choice).


Poll: Am I smarter than you? 
Options:
-Yes
-Yes


----------



## Roger Knox

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Poll: Am I smarter than you?
> Options:
> -Yes
> -Yes


I'll take the first option, rather than be second-rate.


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> Poll: How stupid are you *(note others can see your choice).*


I am:
- Stupid 67.4% 
- Other 33.6%

"Other" includes self-deprecating and prone to addition errors.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> I am:
> - Stupid 67.4%
> - Other 33.6%
> 
> "Other" includes self-deprecating and prone to addition errors.


It's multiple choice so one could select both 67.4% and 33.6% if they feel they are actually 101% stupid.


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> It's multiple choice so one could select both 67.4% and 33.6% if they feel they are actually 101% stupid.


Yes, we mustn't hurt their feelings, whoever "they" are.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Which composer has the most DUIs?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Which composer has the most DIYs?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Which composer has the most DIYs?


Want to write a symphony in 1 day? He'll teach you the special secret music professors don't want you to know! Composers hate him!


----------



## Roger Knox

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Want to write a symphony in 1 day? He'll teach you the special secret music professors don't want you to know! Composers hate him!


I've seen their kind before. It's a scam, a program called Symphlifyer. You select generic chunks of music, put them in an onscreen box, add a few bells and whistles and, presto! you have your very own Simple Symphony!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> I've seen their kind before. It's a scam, a program called Symphlifyer. You select generic chunks of music, put them in an onscreen box, add a few bells and whistles and, presto! you have your very own Simple Symphony!


That sounds like what I can do with my Cubase! Lots of fun and not totally useless


----------



## SixFootScowl

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Which composer has the most DUIs?


Mussorgsky?
...................


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Mussorgsky?
> ...................


I'd say so. His alcoholism severely affected his output, I'd say.

Ludwig van *Beethoven* and Piotr Ilyitch *Tchaikovsky* are also known for their drinking habits though.

I think Beethoven's father was a documented alcoholic, and the autopsy after Ludwig's death in 1827 revealed significant liver damage, which was likely due to the excessive alcohol consumption during his lifetime. Alcoholic cirrhosis was hence proposed as a likely cause of *Beethoven's* death, although syphilis, infectious hepatitis, sarcoidosis, lead poisoning and Whipple's disease have also been suggested.

I've heard it suggested that *Schubert, Brahms, Strauss, Mozart, Schumann, Handel* and *Sibelius* were active drinkers as well.

I think *Chopin* and *Berlioz* liked opium.

And, as pointed out here by TalkingHead in the *Classical Composers and Absinthe* thread, *Erik Satie* was quite partial to absinthe. He died of cirrhosis of the liver as well.

If someone's out getting *"Brahms and Liszt,"* it means they're getting *****-faced.

My favorite story: *Schumann* was addicted to a laundry list of mind-altering substances that included "mercury, quinine and arsenic, although there is much conjecture about exactly what he took." The Spectator article documents a time when the young Schumann "fell down in the street [at a carnival], got tangled up with broken rum bottles and groped around under the skirts of landladies.' Then he went home to smash up his piano."

Runner up: "*Sibelius* wrote nothing of consequence in the last 30 years of his life, worn out by years of drinking that was heroic even by Finnish standards."

Yes sir, a great many of our favorite Classical composers were _*drunks*_.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> That sounds like what I can do with my Cubase! Lots of fun and not totally useless


Cool! But is it unobjectionably greater than Mozart?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Cool! But is it unobjectionably greater than Mozart?


Mozart is the best! Objectively and subjectively forever  I once put an experimental "foggy" effect on Mozarts piano concerto no.8, slow mvt. with Ronald Brautigam and sent it to him. He liked it!


----------



## Roger Knox

Deleted threads that multiply instead.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Roger Knox said:


> Deleted threads that multiply instead.


Deleted threads about mods by mods


----------



## SixFootScowl

Post your SS number, drivers license number, mother's maiden name, credit card numbers, passwords, etc. 

That way if you forget any of them it will be easy to look them up.


----------



## TxllxT

A thread about Vincent Van Gogh's ear-rending musical taste. Did he listen too much to Beethoven, Wagner, ... ?


----------



## Roger Knox

What if I'm the only one who likes my ideas for stupid threads?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's the ugliest part of your body?
(Mr. Zappa will tell you!)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What's the ugliest part of your body?
> (Mr. Zappa will tell you!)


Probably something you would only see in an autopsy.


----------



## Malx

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What's the ugliest part of your body?
> (Mr. Zappa will tell you!)


'I think its your mind'


----------



## mikeh375

Roger Knox said:


> What if I'm the only one who likes my ideas for stupid threads?[/QUOTE
> *
> 
> POLL*
> 'Is Roger Knox the only one who likes his ideas for stupid threads?'.......) )
> 
> 1.Yes
> 2.No
> 3.Who Cares
> 4. I hate ArtMusic's polls....(just joking ArtM)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Do you think we should play sports naked in the summer?

1. Strongly agree
2. Ewww
3. I'm reporting this thread.


----------



## Phil loves classical

What drives banality in compositions?

1. Mostly Diet
2. Mostly Financial
3. Mostly to Impress Opposite Gender
4. 90% inspiration - 10% perspiration
....


----------



## mikeh375

Phil loves classical said:


> What drives banality in compositions?
> 
> 1. Mostly Diet
> 2. Mostly Financial
> 3. Mostly to Impress Opposite Gender
> *4. 90% inspiration - 10% perspiration*
> ....


....clever...


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

The Paleolithic Era: Did it peak with cavemen banging on rocks?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> The Paleolithic Era: Did it peak with cavemen banging on rocks?


"...early humans lived in caves or simple huts or tepees and were hunters and gatherers. They used basic stone and bone tools, as well as crude stone axes, for hunting birds and wild animals..." from wikipedia.

CRUDE STONE AXES, FOR HUNTING BIRDS...that must be the peak!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> "...early humans lived in caves or simple huts or tepees and were hunters and gatherers. They used basic stone and bone tools, as well as crude stone axes, for hunting birds and wild animals..." from wikipedia.
> 
> CRUDE STONE AXES, FOR HUNTING BIRDS...that must be the peak!


Yeah, well according to the Neandrathal wikipedia it says:

Ooga booga! Oooga booga googa! Googa booga oogoa googa boog ooga! Guhf gluh. Flooga kooga goog ooga booga googa flooga! Gooka baka flaka gookah!

Can someone translate?


----------



## Dim7

What do you destroy?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dim7 said:


> What do you destroy?


Today I destroyed Webern with a plugin. I will destroy anything if I can remember to...


----------



## Roger Knox

KH -- Did you remember to shred your guitar today?


----------



## SixFootScowl

What two *books are you reading *(one for each eye simultaneously).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> KH -- Did you remember to shred your guitar today?


That's for me, right? The answer is no, I forgot...


----------



## mikeh375

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Today I destroyed Webern with a plugin. I will destroy anything if I can remember to...


Kjetil, how many know what a plugin is I wonder....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Favorite plugins for destroying Webern


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Favorite plugins for destroying Webern


Webern's music is very spare already -- how do these plugins destroy a bunch of rests? Anyway I like Webern's music. Just imagine being up in the mountains where it's brighter and the air is fresher.


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> Webern's music is very spare already -- how do these plugins destroy a bunch of rests? Anyway I like Webern's music. Just imagine being up in the mountains where it's brighter and the air is fresher.


Infinite reverb?

Telephone filter?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Porridge: rice vs. oatmeal


----------



## pianozach

Should *Baskin-Robbins 31 Flavors* bring back *Mandarin Chocolate Sherbet*?


----------



## David born 1950

I cannot help but, quietly, to envision a forum whereby ANYTHING can be discussed or brought up (other than direct physical threats). Someday, we will mature into this mind state.

If someone called me a disgusting ******, a miscreant, a person who was routinely castigated, beaten and spit upon by his peers when growing up, I would be forced to say that that person was utterly correct. But, I would not be offended by such an ad hominem attack. I can weather that storm and, to that person's merit, I would delve into such accusations as well as the reasons for such an attack. In sum, I would learn from such probity and grow from such introspection. - David Lyga


----------



## SixFootScowl

*The Attack Each Others Political Views Thread (bring it on!)*

Companion thread:

*The Attack Each Others Religious Views Thread (bring it on!)*

and the most controversial of all,

*The Which Way Should the Toilet Paper Come off the Roll Thread*

BTW, moderators are not welcome in these threads. If you can't take the heat and can't dish it out, don't enter these threads.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> *The Attack Each Others Political Views Thread (bring it on!)*
> 
> Companion thread:
> 
> *The Attack Each Others Religious Views Thread (bring it on!)*
> 
> and the most controversial of all,
> 
> *The Which Way Should the Toilet Paper Come off the Roll Thread*
> 
> BTW, moderators are not welcome in these threads. If you can't take the heat and can't dish it out, don't enter these threads.


Links?

..................................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you feel superior today?


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> Links?
> 
> ..................................


Just search for threads discussing Wagner.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's your favorite colour for metronomes?
I think mine is grey, but I'm a bit colourblind...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did I drink a lot? I learned how to mix a Ginger Sea Dog, which is a Ginger Beer (4,5%) with a shot of rum (40%) in it. I had 3 and can still write this. So I have like 45,5% alcohol in each drink and had 3, but I don't feel so drunk. If I calculated right I'm 133,5% drunk, which will make it hard to walk the stairs from the basement...Will a shot of rum give me an extra boost up the stairs?


----------



## hammeredklavier

Richannes Wrahms said:


> *W*hite Chocolate or *B*rown/Dark Chocolate, IYKWIM?


W vs B


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Is Arvo Pärt religious?


----------



## Roger Knox

Could you help me with my dissurtation?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you feel superior today?


Not since I posted on Ideas for Stupid Threads.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Could you help me with my dissurtation?


I think you can improve your spelling. I could help you yesterday.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I think you can improve your spelling. I could help you yesterday.


Sure, I know you're better. You're six hours ahead of me.


----------



## pianozach

Shades of Brown


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who is the best Sir?


----------



## pianozach

Ford Pinto, AMC Gremlin, or Chevy Vega? Discuss.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Who is the best Sir?


Sir Loin ................


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Poll: Arvo Pärt vs. Neil Peart


----------



## pianozach

Are you as stupid as you look?


----------



## Roger Knox

My favorite fermatas


----------



## Roger Knox

_stupitoso_ (It.) = play as though you're falling of your chair


----------



## Dim7

Words and expressions you didn't encounter today


----------



## Roger Knox

A Symphony No. √-1 would sound like nothing we've ever heard, or would it?


----------



## Roger Knox

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Poll: Arvo Pärt vs. Neil Peart


I'll have no part of that one.


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> Words and expressions you didn't encounter today


"Don't play the giddy goat." - from _Charley's Aunt_


----------



## pianozach

Favorite Spam Recipes


----------



## SixFootScowl

*The HATE thread*: Tell us Who or What You Hate and Why.


----------



## pianozach

Favorite version of *Wellington's Victory*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*POP SONGS THAT MAKE YOU SICK!*

Post them here and see if they make others sick. Warning, do not view after a meal.


----------



## Roger Knox

_sul ponticello_ means "Under the Boardwalk," right?


----------



## pianozach

Write something that will make me vomit


----------



## SixFootScowl

The music I would rather die than listen to thread.


----------



## Roger Knox

Which has melodies -- moebic music or a-moebic music?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What car do you drive?
A Fjord hybrid!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What car do you drive?
> A Fjord hybrid!


Which side of the fjord do you drive on in Norway?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Which side of the fjord do you drive on in Norway?


The right side.


----------



## Art Rock

Game: The Best of the "Scarecrow" Works


----------



## pianozach

Best Drum solos over 15 minutes


----------



## MrNobody

Quantum mechanics for dummies


----------



## pianozach

What's the best Pineapple Anchovy Pizza recipe?


----------



## Celloman

I'm currently writing a new choral work inspired by Monty Python. Please vote on what you think would be the best title for it:

A. Moose Motet
B. Variations on 'Bring out Your Dead'
C. Biggus Dickus Chorale
D. And Now for Some Completely Different Sopranos
E. Ode on 'Blessed Are the Cheesemakers'


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Celloman said:


> I'm currently writing a new choral work inspired by Monty Python. Please vote on what you think would be the best title for it:
> 
> A. Moose Motet
> B. Variations on 'Bring out Your Dead'
> C. Biggus Dickus Chorale
> D. And Now for Some Completely Different Sopranos
> E. Ode on 'Blessed Are the Cheesemakers'


Great project! Think big!! Do them all!!! Do a mass setting on "Bring Out Your Dead"


----------



## Art Rock

MrNobody said:


> Quantum mechanics for dummies


Close enough...


----------



## pianozach

I'd read that . . . . . .


----------



## Dim7

"How to tie your shoelaces" for geniuses


----------



## MrNobody

"Is every word a neuro-linguistic programmed mantra? Does "mantra" mean a man trap?"


----------



## Malx

Celloman said:


> I'm currently writing a new choral work inspired by Monty Python. Please vote on what you think would be the best title for it:
> 
> A. Moose Motet
> B. Variations on 'Bring out Your Dead'
> C. Biggus Dickus Chorale
> D. And Now for Some Completely Different Sopranos
> E. Ode on 'Blessed Are the Cheesemakers'


How about 'Canctus in Memoriam of a Dead Parrot'


----------



## pianozach

Best Bach Cantatas transcribed for harmonica


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Best Bach Cantatas transcribed for harmonica







Not a cantata. But anyway I really like Bach on the chromatic harmonica and think American classical harmonicist John Sebastian was the best ever -- was his name his destiny?


----------



## Shaughnessy

The Geico Gecko Lizard -

Real English accent or fake?

You be the judge...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Poll: Sheer Volume Tournament - Whose voice is louder? -

Ethel Merman vs Kate Smith - By Request...


----------



## Flamme

*The World's Most Ridiculous Bird Names*


----------



## MrNobody

Celloman said:


> I'm currently writing a new choral work inspired by Monty Python. Please vote on what you think would be the best title for it:
> 
> A. Moose Motet
> B. Variations on 'Bring out Your Dead'
> C. Biggus Dickus Chorale
> D. And Now for Some Completely Different Sopranos
> E. Ode on 'Blessed Are the Cheesemakers'


F. Did Monty Python's Dead Parrot have a Secret Death Wish?


----------



## pianozach

My 5-year-old's Greatest Hits


----------



## Roger Knox

A counterpart to Nicolas Slonimsky's Lexicon of Musical Invective:

The Annals of Bombastic Musical Braggadocio


----------



## Phil loves classical

Most popular secret handshakes for admittance into Covid-free environments


----------



## MrNobody

Shortest ski jumps ever


----------



## SixFootScowl

MrNobody said:


> Shortest ski jumps ever


Here ya go:


----------



## Roger Knox

Phil loves classical said:


> Most popular secret handshakes for admittance into Covid-free environments


I don't suppose there is one for Ford Nation?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Roger Knox said:


> I don't suppose there is one for Ford Nation?


There used to be one, but it leaked. Top Classified: It's turning the cap 90 degrees.


----------



## Roger Knox

Phil loves classical said:


> There used to be one, but it leaked. Top Classified: It's turning the cap 90 degrees.


Now I understand -- people wearing this cap turned it 90 degrees and couldn't tell where they were going. Pretty soon even the Lakes won't be Great. What should be done?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Roger Knox said:


> Phil loves classical said:
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be one, but it leaked. Top Classified: It's turning the cap 90 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I understand -- people wearing this cap turned it 90 degrees and couldn't tell where they were going. Pretty soon even the Lakes won't be Great. What should be done?
Click to expand...

Dig a channel beside Niagara Falls it'll help fill the lakes up faster. I think that'd put our tax dollars to good use.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Opera marathon! Do you get sweaty armpits?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I seem to be out of fashion! Even after that pig halal lesson...


----------



## SixFootScowl

.......................................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How much do you care?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Michael vs Joseph Haydn. Who would you rather ride the bus with.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Michael vs Joseph Haydn. Who would you rather have serve your burger?


----------



## pianozach

Pig Opera: Do you prefer Opera FOR Pigs, or Opera BY Pigs?


----------



## MrNobody

Jimmy Hendricks: A black guitar player who died aged 27, what was his instrument?


----------



## Roger Knox

MrNobody said:


> Jimmy Hendricks: A black guitar player who died aged 27, what was his instrument?


a white guitar


----------



## Phil loves classical

Michael vs Joseph Haydn. Who would you rather get robbed by?

Conversely, I think I'd rather rob Joseph, seems he may have been more rich.


----------



## Radames

I can't believe this thread is still going. Do any classical pieces contain satanic messages when played backwards?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Radames said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going. Do any classical pieces contain satanic messages when played backwards?


How about played frontwards. Maybe Night on Bald Mountain?


----------



## Radames

SixFootScowl said:


> How about played frontwards. Maybe Night on Bald Mountain?


Was Mussorgsky the Antichrist?


----------



## pianozach

Radames said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going. Do any classical pieces contain satanic messages when played backwards?


ɘɈυlᆿ ɔiϱɒM ɘʜT


----------



## SixFootScowl

Radames said:


> Was Mussorgsky the Antichrist?


Nope. Maybe Stravinsky.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> Nope. Maybe Stravinsky.


Was Mussorgsky Stravinsky? Wow!


----------



## pianozach

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Was Mussorgsky Stravinsky? Wow!


You never saw them together in the same room now, did you?


----------



## Art Rock

*Composers go Brrrrrr.....*
Pick your favourite: Brahms, Braunfels, Britten, Bruch or Bruckner


----------



## Dim7

How Often Do You Sin?


----------



## pianozach

How much do you smell?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ideas for Stinky Threads


----------



## Radames

Would Beethoven been as a good a composer if he had gotten laid?


----------



## pianozach

Great Rock Songs With Oboe Solos


----------



## Celloman

Do you think that Mozart, at the physical peak of married life, ever tried to increase his efficiency by writing a piece of music while getting it on?


----------



## pianozach

The lyrics of Kenny G


----------



## MrNobody

Art Rock said:


> *Composers go Brrrrrr.....*
> Pick your favourite: Brahms, Braunfels, Britten, Bruch or Bruckner


The Breacles: best band ever?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Favorite instrumental operas.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Favorite vocalist for Beethoven's Fifth Symphony.


----------



## pianozach

Kimchi: Threat, or menace?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some days I just don't want to hear a beautiful melody. Is it Friday?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's your sign man? I'm a metal dog!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jokes that are not funny (and we are not taking dry humor here)


Why did Elmer pull his own tooth? Because it was in the way.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sick Jokes. Oops, sorry, forgot, no discussion of politicians on the forum.


----------



## pianozach

UFOs: Threat, or Menace?


----------



## MrNobody

Best ever ideas: Something to be proud of, or should we do better?


----------



## Dim7

*Stupid threads voice*

Which voice type (or a particular person) you'd prefer to read you aloud stupid thread ideas?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dim7 said:


> *Stupid threads voice*
> 
> Which voice type (or a particular person) you'd prefer to read you aloud stupid thread ideas?


Homer Simpson is pretty good at stupid


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dim7 said:


> *Stupid threads voice*
> 
> Which voice type (or a particular person) you'd prefer to read you aloud stupid thread ideas?


Anyone who speaks in monotone would do. However, a really high squeaky voice in monotone might even be better.


----------



## Flamme

Darkness of greed or greed of darkness...Grid.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can't sleep thread. Stupid CPAP. Dreaming that I'm awake and planning which beers to buy tomorrow. This night is an idea for a stupid thread. One cat is trying to catch stupid flies and it sounds like she did! Gnask, gnask!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All genres are welcome, peace and love (and some black metal) thread surprise!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Goddam, did I write that?


----------



## pianozach

Instead of writing Symphonies in major or minor keys, why not write some in diminished and augmented keys?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> Instead of writing Symphonies in major or minor keys, why not write some in diminished and augmented keys?


No, gotta praise Satan forever. No keys allowed.


----------



## Art Rock

Hysterical Concerts


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> Hysterical Concerts


You can actually attend a Hysteria concert.


----------



## fbjim

Am honestly debating posting "Feldman String Quartet #2 or the Ring Cycle: Which is better for a cross-country drive" as a thread


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

fbjim said:


> Am honestly debating posting "Feldman String Quartet #2 or the Ring Cycle: Which is better for a cross-country drive" as a thread


Why not "Spider Pig" by Hans Zimmer?


----------



## mikeh375

....how about creating a sub-forum ghetto for Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven fans.


----------



## Roger Knox

Best Third-Best Recordings of Mahler Symphonies


----------



## pianozach

Best Disco arrangements of Gregorian Chants


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ways to keep from falling asleep while listening to Wagner's Ring



(Note, I do like the Ring. It's just that it is pretty hard to stay awake for 15 hours while slumped into an easy chair.)


----------



## mikeh375

SixFootScowl said:


> Ways to keep from falling asleep while listening to Wagner's Ring


and conversely........Ways to fall asleep whilst listening to Wagner's Ring........


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Here are some:

Top 10 orchestral sandwiches

Anachronic Concerts

I cannot understand why someone who loves Wagner would also hate Wagner

Best woodwind intrument to unclog a toilet.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fmorning-noon-and-evening
Orchestral sandwich no. 1: Morning, noon and evening menuets all together. An MNE sandwich in a blackhole...


----------



## mikeh375

Richannes Wrahms said:


> ...........
> Best woodwind intrument to unclog a toilet.


that's easy ~ a viola....(sorry it's a musicians habit to bash them).


----------



## Flamme

Why do we drive on a parkway and park on a driveway?


----------



## pianozach

Violin drop tunings


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ironies: My wife often ironies my shirt (especially the brown one, she says is green). Who does yours?


----------



## SanAntone

What Happens After Your Life - Come in and Share (in the Religion and Philosophy forum)


----------



## pianozach

Share your favorite Yoko Ono songs


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Ridiculous experiments that will prove you are the upper troll


----------



## Dim7

*Earth-shattering insights and revelations that deserve a Nobel prize*

Post your original strictly genius-tier ideas only.


----------



## pianozach

What's your Social Security number?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Correct listening: anybody who doesn't listen to these is an uncultured savage.


----------



## Red Terror

Schoenberg vs. Gorguts :tiphat:


----------



## Red Terror

pianozach said:


> Share your favorite Yoko Ono songs


I don't recall the name of the song, but I've always enjoyed Yoko's singing on this.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Post Your Favorite Car Part.*

Note, this cannot be an assemblage of parts, but a single individual bit. No engines, just individual parts like a piston, bolt, steering wheel. I'll start:

*Windshield wiper blade *(ha see, a single part, both blades not allowed, but I can make do with it on the driver's side). Yes, where would the automotive world be without the windshield wiper blade? Many times you would not be able to go anywhere if it were not for the wiper blade. So what if the ignition module dies, if you have battery power and it is raining, at least you can see out the windshield to watch for the tow truck.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Correct listening: anybody who doesn't listen to these is an uncultured savage.


But how? What to focus correctly on and why...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite Schoenberg feat. Gorguts. I can make you one in my little software hell :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Most embarrassing pop.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do your eyes affect your ideas for stupid threads?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Does there exist anything in this world like Tarzan


----------



## Celloman

Inspired by popular threads:

Neglected Antarctican Composers

Does there exist anything in this world more silky than Jonas Kaufmann's hair?

Pieces that have inspired you to plunder a village recently


----------



## 1846

Please tell us your ten favorite china patterns.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Negligent British Composters*


----------



## pianozach

*What's in your wastebasket?*


----------



## mikeh375

The Conceivableness of Bubbles in washing up liquid.


----------



## Roger Knox

An Insomniacs' Sub-Forum on TalkClassical: What Are We Waiting Up For?


----------



## Roger Knox

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Correct listening: anybody who doesn't listen to these is an uncultured savage.


And it's about time somebody said this! Too many people are only listening to what they want to hear. If they don't listen correctly the government should take away their ears.


----------



## Roger Knox

Should the government pay the opera-hesitant to attend performances?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Should the government pay the opera-hesitant to attend performances?


Not only pay, but mandate it!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Musical properties of water running down a drain. 

We want to look at different volumes, velocities, drain sizes and configurations, and anything else you can think of to enhance the musical properties, which will be digitized for playback.


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> Musical properties of water running down a drain.
> 
> We want to look at different volumes, velocities, drain sizes and configurations, and anything else you can think of to enhance the musical properties, which will be digitized for playback.


This proposal leaves Handel's _Water Music_ in the dust.

Er. but will it be music?


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Negligent British Composters*


Ooh, this cuts to the quick. To criticize British _gardening_? -- what cheek!


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Post Your Favorite Car Part.*
> 
> Note, this cannot be an assemblage of parts, but a single individual bit. No engines, just individual parts like a piston, bolt, steering wheel. I'll start:
> 
> *Windshield wiper blade *(ha see, a single part, both blades not allowed, but I can make do with it on the driver's side). Yes, where would the automotive world be without the windshield wiper blade? Many times you would not be able to go anywhere if it were not for the wiper blade. So what if the ignition module dies, if you have battery power and it is raining, at least you can see out the windshield to watch for the tow truck.


The Horn of course -- we're music-lovers.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> This proposal leaves Handel's _Water Music_ in the dust.
> 
> Er. but *will it be music?*


If 4'33 is music so will this be.

I am still working out the means to translate this to digital form and am considering either nano microphones or possibly some sort of photography, will have to try wavelengths and/or radio waves emitted by the swirling water. This is where I may need the help of a physicist. Introduction of small droplets of different color dyes might be of some value too.


----------



## pianozach

Poll: Choose One Element

Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde
Bach's Air on a G String
Stravinsky's The Firebird
Handel's Water Music


----------



## SixFootScowl

*What Opera CD/DVD Are You Not Going to Buy*


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Random Astrology thread: In this thread random posters predict what you should do today based on your astrological sign.


----------



## Roger Knox

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Random Astrology thread: In this thread random posters predict what you should do today based on your astrological sign.


But look out for random trolls.


----------



## 1846

If you had to be isolated on a desert island with only one opera, which desert island would you choose?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*A Game of Nations and Religions*


----------



## pianozach

Post your photos of the Pope bellydancing


----------



## Roger Knox

Names that sound like composers but are actually weightlifters.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Dressing Up For* *Purple Haze Transcriptions*.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hazel Burp
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 15 characters.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> *Dressing Up For* *Purple Haze Transcriptions*.


:devil: *Orchestral arrangement of In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida* :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> :devil: *Orchestral arrangement of In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida* :devil:


No that would be interesting! A quick search found none, but I did find this:


----------



## Forster

Alma Deutscher: saviour of CPT.


----------



## Roger Knox

How to spot derivative pastiches by epigones - MUST HAVE


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> No that would be interesting! A quick search found none, but I did find this:


Close enough.

That was awesome!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

*Cross-dressing for concerts
*
Hi, hm... I... I always wanted to... you know... dress up as a rich old jewlery-ridden perfome bathed lady for a concert.

*Is it weird to have a male lutheist if I play harp*

*Should the Tubas have their own sound-proof bathrooms *


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are you paying attention? I might not...Just heard "I found a rug, to set myself free" when listening to some space thrash metal...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Would the World be a Better Place if Everyone Listened to Classical Music?


----------



## SixFootScowl

If Wagner were Alive Today would you Elect him President of the United States?


----------



## SanAntone

How much suffering is too much, and what is the perfect balance that produces the best music?


----------



## Roger Knox

The Ten (10) Most Gauche Threads on TalkClassical


----------



## SixFootScowl

Recommend me a good nose hair trimmer.


----------



## pianozach

Used nose hair trimmer for sale


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> Used nose hair trimmer for sale


Ya know. the used market is probably the best. They would be metal instead of plastic and made in USA too. How much do you want for it? Is it a large, medium, or small nostril unit?


----------



## Forster

Top 10 most controversial threads about the top 10 most controversial posters about the top 10 most controversial composers...


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Haydn's Purple Haze Transcriptions*


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Ya know. the used market is probably the best. They would be metal instead of plastic and made in USA too. How much do you want for it? Is it a large, medium, or small nostril unit?


Ew.


............


----------



## pianozach

*Concerto for Ukulele*

Oh, wait . . .

Jake will make history with the Hawaii Symphony Orchestra on June 6th & 7th! He performs the world premier of Dr. Byron Yasui's Concerto for Ukulele & Orchestra. Here is a sneak peek behind the rehearsal scenes and also exclusive interviews of Jake and Dr. Yasui!


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Haydn's Purple Haze Transcriptions*


Which Haydn? Did they include a baryton?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Dressing up to Change the Oil in the Car: What to wear?*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Top-secret orchestras in the 21st century*


----------



## pianozach

*Naked Orchestras*


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> *Naked Orchestras*


I think it has been done with at least one punk rock band.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your 10 favorite naked punk rock orchestras


----------



## Roger Knox

Why should roots own their triads?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Is there some way to recycle finger and toenail clippings. I have so many in an old coffee can and don't know what to do with them.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Your Favorite Opera that Does Not End*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> Is there some way to recycle finger and toenail clippings. I have so many in an old coffee can and don't know what to do with them.


bacon crisps...(When I was young and dumb and started growing guitar nails, I was maybe bored and set fire to one...Never liked bacon crisps after that)


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Your Favorite Opera that Does Not End*


The one with the soap commercials, something about the world turning -- darn, the composer's name escapes me.


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Top-secret orchestras in the 21st century*


shhh ... these are not generally known


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Dressing up to Change the Oil in the Car: What to wear?*


I guess some sort of body paint, otherwise your clothes will get stained.


----------



## Roger Knox

Why the world's gold reserves cannot even back 6,458 posts on this Ideas for Stupid Threads thread, let alone all the posts on all the other ones ...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Why the world's gold reserves cannot even back 6,458 posts on this Ideas for Stupid Threads thread, let alone all the posts on all the other ones ...


Don't forget the other stupid thead ideas thread which has perhaps as many posts. The total is going to topple the world economy. Especially if we add in all the actual stupid threads not just posted as ideas but actually carried out, like some of the worthless poll threads I have started.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Worthless Poll Thread Ideas Thread.*

Example:

Does your grandmother wear slipper socks to bed:

Yes
No
Maybe
Depends on the Weather
What are Slipper Socks?
What is a grandmother?
What am I doing here?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> *Worthless Poll Thread Ideas Thread.*
> 
> Example:
> 
> Does your grandmother wear slipper socks to bed:
> 
> Yes
> No
> Maybe
> Depends on the Weather
> What are Slipper Socks?
> What is a grandmother?
> What am I doing here?


Don't forget newspaper


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yodeling Dinosaurs?


----------



## SixFootScowl

What kind of catalogs do you read in the outhouse?


----------



## mikeh375

Roger Knox said:


> Why should roots own their triads?


Also Roger, will augmented triads always have an advantage over their more concordant colleagues.

STUPID THREAD..

*Is it time to be less homophonic about Bi-Tonality?*


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> Also Roger, will augmented triads always have an advantage over their more concordant colleagues.
> 
> STUPID THREAD..
> 
> *Is it time to be less homophonic about Bi-Tonality?*


That's a good question ... I'm afraid to answer lest I become the STUPID.

As for the augmented triads, their advantage may be an illusion. Maybe they've just over-eaten.


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Worthless Poll Thread Ideas Thread.*
> 
> Example:
> 
> Does your grandmother wear slipper socks to bed:
> 
> Yes
> No
> Maybe
> Depends on the Weather
> What are Slipper Socks?
> What is a grandmother?
> What am I doing here?


With these polls the answers offered just get more stupid -- the last one in the above example is an existential belly-flop. If they're gonna do that, why don't they just post on Ideas for Stupid Threads to begin with?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Express your feelings like a wolf


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Express your feelings like a wolf


I feel like howling!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> I feel like howling!


Bark at the moon!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your list of the 5 greatest composers that you hate.
1. Wagner 
2. Satie
3. Andrew York
4. this was harder than I thought...
5. over and out


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Wagner attack thread.*

Post any TC wagner threads here, then everyone who enters this thread should post to each of the Wagner threads so that TC is flooded with Wagner threads. See how long we can keep this up. That will fix them for turning me down in my request that this site be made into an all Wagner site.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Poll: Wagner Love / Hate Thread

1. Love Wagner and his music
2. Love Wagner, but hate his music
3. Hate Wagner and his music
4. Hate Wagner, but love his music
5. Who cares?


----------



## SixFootScowl

If you don't like Wagner, what is wrong with you?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> If you don't like Wagner, what is wrong with you?


A lot and I don't like opera so much. I always choose something else to listen to. If you like Wagner, what's right with you?


----------



## Metairie Road

SixFootScowl said:


> Is there some way to recycle finger and toenail clippings. I have so many in an old coffee can and don't know what to do with them.


I'm writing a horror novel about an insane hoarder. Any insights you can give me would be welcome.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Metairie Road said:


> I'm writing a horror novel about an insane hoarder. Any insights you can give me would be welcome.


Worse, search the net. I think there are many such cases that can give you inspiration. We had a house in Southfield MI when I worked as a summer hire, the guys told me the lady had dozens of cats and piles of empty cat food tins that the whole hose reeked of spoiled cat food. My father-in-law worked for another suburb and told me of a house where the guy had filled an empty swimming pool with junk and the basement was about the same. The worst is animal hoarders as it typically ends up with abused and neglected animals. These people apparently have head problems.

But you did ask me for inspiration so, how about someone who saves all their used cooking oil/grease in the bathtub in case some day there is an oil shortage and they may have to convert it to diesel fuel to heat the house or something.

There also have been cases of people saving a dead mother in the sitting room in her favorite chair and may go in their regularly to talk to her. I hope at least embalmed so that corruption doe not occur as fast.


----------



## Roger Knox

Does overeating cause underrating or is the inverse true?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dancing Beethoven's Ninth


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Dancing Beethoven's Ninth


Only on the computer screen, and only the Scherzo movement -- at least if I am dictator.:clap:

Speaking of which, the Finale is surely undanceable, but it may well be that it is indeed ...
marchable! :trp:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dealing with advanced age


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Dealing with advanced age


Yeah, the computer age sure has its challenges.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do you want to die today?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Dealing with advanced age


For Teen Age, Middle Age, Age of People Who Post on Ideas for Stupid Threads? -- are these any easier to deal with than Advanced Age? No. And sometimes the wisdom of people of Advanced Age makes it easier for them to deal with age-related issues. Just saying ...

 Now, where did I put my glasses?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Praise the bubble bass!


----------



## pianozach

"Have I Kept You Waiting?"


----------



## Dim7

The existence of male composers


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Praise the bubble bass!


The Bubble Bass Experiment: What is contemporary bass playing worth?


----------



## pianozach

*Let's All Stand Up for Sitting Down!*


----------



## FrankE

A recording & production forum for recording classical music and bringing recordings to market or demos to labels. 
Techniques: microphone selection and placement for solo instruments, solo voice, chamber, orchestra, opera; mastering; post production.
Hardware: microphones, mixing desks, PCM (HDD/SSD/SDXC) recorders, analogue tape.
Acoustic tuning.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

FrankE said:


> A recording & production forum for recording classical music and bringing recordings to market or demos to labels.
> Techniques: microphone selection and placement for solo instruments, solo voice, chamber, orchestra, opera; mastering; post production.
> Hardware: microphones, mixing desks, PCM (HDD/SSD/SDXC) recorders, analogue tape.
> Acoustic tuning.


What can go wrong?


----------



## Roger Knox

Dim7 said:


> The existence of male composers


Are male composers threatened with deontologicalification? That's ten syllables of bad, bad road. But there is a better option. We just wake up and it was all a dream ...


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> "Have I Kept You Waiting?"


"Indeed, sir, for seven years I'd been hoping for a promotion to _maitre d'_.


----------



## SanAntone

But is it woke?


----------



## Roger Knox

SanAntone said:


> But is it woke?


Good one -- that's Ideas for Stupid Threads in a nutshell.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Michelangelo talentless?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

SixFootScowl said:


> Michelangelo talentless?


Or was he the most misunderstood of the Turtles?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pat Fairlea said:


> Or was he the most misunderstood of the Turtles?


Yes, one member of the Turtles found Michelangelo's diary and in it were all the lyrics for the songs that would make the Turtles famous. This ultimately shows the hidden mediocrity of Michelangel, that he would stoop to being a predecessor of Tin Pan Alley. I think also John Lennon stole some lyrics from that diary.


----------



## Roger Knox

Should Ideas for Stupid Threads become a Threadutainment Forum?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Should Ideas for Stupid Threads become a Threadutainment Forum?


Yes then we can have a gibberish thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl

If the walls angle away from me will doors open and will my car start?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Best undercover composers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What opera would you like to destroy?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What opera would you like to destroy?


Lets do it. It surely will be an interesting thread. Do you think people might get at each others throats in the discussions?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Overrated Antarctican Composers


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Yes then we can have a gibberish thread.


Monster I child my viola sweet you.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> Monster I child my viola sweet you.


At lot viola kiss giraffe


----------



## atsizat

SixFootScowl said:


> At lot viola kiss giraffe


Which language may that be?


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> If the walls angle away from me will doors open and will my car start?


It occurred to me that this post might have something to do with perspective in art.

If the walls angle away from you but _towards_ each other in alignment with the vanishing point, that would be true. But if they angle _away_ from each other there could be something more sinister involved, especially if doors open and your car won't start.

It could be a nightmare, a horror movie, a work of anti-art, or even an _art attack_!

Anyway, as a Stupid Thread Guy there's nothing I can do. Or maybe, by replying, I'm now entrapped into yet another Stupid Thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl

atsizat said:


> Which language may that be?


Gibberish, spoken by the Gibberites who live in Gibberia.


----------



## fbjim

Most overrated composer of baryton trios


----------



## joen_cph

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Dancing Beethoven's Ninth


Suggested dance programme for beginners,
accompanied by Boulez' 2nd Piano Sonata.


----------



## mikeh375

Karaoke Requiems


----------



## SixFootScowl

Disco Requiems


----------



## atsizat

SixFootScowl said:


> Disco Requiems


Opera Rock exists


----------



## Roger Knox

How Scotland Secretly Saved Civilization: Massively Reviewed String Quartet CD's


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> Disco Requiems


Disco Requiems: The 10 Hooks That Drove Us Around the Bend


----------



## Roger Knox

Was music notation a mistake? Paper just gets yellow and dog-eared; there's no beauty in pages of music; notes are just one of Western classical music's fatal flaws.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*NRA* .

Stupid thread to start on this forum anyway.


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *NRA* .
> 
> Stupid thread to start on this forum anyway.


But the NRA (National Rondo Association) has survived because it fills a need ... 
The theme keeps coming back:

_*"Guns Don't Kill Rondos -- Pianists Do!"*_


----------



## mikeh375

Is there beauty in aged, yellowing but blank music manuscript?

*"Guns Don't Kill Rondos -- Pianists Do!"*
I've heard that before Roger......:lol:


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Who'd you have canceled last?


----------



## Phil loves classical

Who'd you have cannonballed last?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Who'd you have cannibalized last?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Is music a waste of time?


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> *"Guns Don't Kill Rondos -- Pianists Do!"*
> I've heard that before Roger......:lol:


Darn it! And I suppose I can't use *MAGA (Make America Gavotte Again)* either -- too political.


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> Is music a waste of time?


Oh dear ... this is stark. Has your Scowl Size increased recently?


----------



## Roger Knox

Is there a Gulf of Music Theory? If so, what's the weather like?


----------



## pianozach

A Cesspool of Random Notes Stinks, Doesn't It?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Places that have blown you away recently? *

Like have you been in a hurricane lately?


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> Is there beauty in aged, yellowing but blank music manuscript?


Occasionally. Recently I heard the over-prolific Anton Rubinstein's _morceau symphonique_, _La Russie (1882)_. Re-imagining the music manuscript on which it was composed as aged, yellow, and _above all_ blank leaves a beautifiul, indeed therapeutically beneficial, impression.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*A Game of Natives and Religions *


----------



## pianozach

*Butcher Apologetics*


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Squirrels you dislike


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The sound of a seasick violin.


----------



## pianozach

Let's share memes that have no typos in them.


----------



## Roger Knox

Threads that contain no examples, because there aren't any


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The sound of a seasick violin.


I like to work squeaky doors slowly.


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> I like to work squeaky doors slowly.


Like the door on your sea shanty?


----------



## Phil loves classical

My unexperimental pieces and so forth thread


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My mental peace and whatever (thin) thread


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Why do other people listen to music I don't like and why are they stupid?


----------



## fbjim

Rating the religions by greatness: the 17th tier


----------



## SixFootScowl

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Why do other people listen to music I don't like and why are they stupid?


Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw on some person's car. It said, "I HATE THE MUSIC YOU LISTEN TO."


----------



## Roger Knox

fbjim said:


> Rating the religions by greatness: the 17th tier


For religions the 17th tier strikes me as quite remote. But maybe this would fit:

After leaving the Rosicrucians Erik Satie founded the "Metropolitan Church of Art of Jesus the Conductor," with himself as the sole member. If this religion were put in the 17th tier few would notice, and there are no living parishioners who could be offended. Satie's "greatness" is plausible, if subjective. The church pamphlets that Satie turned out are of historical interest. Let's do it.


----------



## pianozach

*Which instruments make the best kindling?*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Your 10 Most Hated Symphonies*

Favorites threads may get controversial sometimes (especially if Callas or Wagner or Mozart is brought up) but why not talk about hated symphonies so we can raise ire among the membership and get lots of mudslinging threads going.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Reflections on drinking mindfully and getting hammered


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Reflections on drinking mindfully and getting hammered


Like, when you think your mixer is water but it's actually vodka?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Singing and dancing in the shower


----------



## Phil loves classical

Should TC threads be closed at the request of David Hurwitz?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Where to end in sacred music?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Singing and dancing in the shower


Then slipping, falling and screaming!  :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> Then slipping, falling and screaming! :lol:


Be sure to record it all! Classic


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Where to end in sacred music?


When the liturgy says so ...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Singing and dancing in the shower


Showering and Dancing and the Scream!


----------



## mikeh375

Roger Knox said:


> Is there a Gulf of Music Theory? If so, what's the weather like?


....there's often a dominant front with minor intervals of rain that will diminish over time. Just the tonic for dry gardens and the varying species of nested....aaarrrgghhhh...make me stop....


----------



## pianozach

48-TET songs that don't sound out of tune


----------



## Flamme

Psychoanalytic Perspectives, Survival and Human Development


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> ...make me stop....


Naaah ... not until we've partnered and successfully marketed a globally-acclaimed set of WeatherMusic teaching modules. :cheers:


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> ....there's often a dominant front with minor intervals of rain that will diminish over time. Just the tonic for dry gardens and the varying species of nested....aaarrrgghhhh...make me stop....


... make me stop too .... otherwise this could become a song.

*There's often a dominant front*

There's often a dominant front 
With minor intervals of rain 
Just the tonic for dry gardens 
And varying species of [crane]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Black Metal for Christmas parties. What are your favorites?


----------



## Roger Knox

The amazing career of Russian compo$er Augist Skratchenvin.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Black Metal for Christmas parties. What are your favorites?


Black Metal favorites??? You assume too much ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My mental peace and whatever (thin) thread


My Black Metal mantelpiece and whatever din shred


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> Showering and Dancing and the Scream!


Would that be Hitchcock?


----------



## Ariasexta

The Antarctican composer post made my day. 

I am thinking about organizing some Antarctican Global Warming Parades.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Favorite Tribal Confrontations *


----------



## mikeh375

Roger Knox said:


> ... make me stop too .... otherwise this could become a song.
> 
> *There's often a dominant front*
> 
> There's often a dominant front
> With minor intervals of rain
> Just the tonic for dry gardens
> And varying species of [crane]


uh oh...

Will we C major change
In the wind (instruments) chill
Or will (baro)metric pressure
Force from it a trill.

.....oh dear...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are there any early romantic composers that compose in the style of Mayhem?


----------



## Ariasexta

Hitherto unknown to history musical instrument made from megalithic rocks unearthed in the depth of Amazonian jungle, dated from 3000BC, expert claims.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ariasexta said:


> Hitherto unknown to history musical instrument made from megalithic rocks unearthed in the depth of Amazonian jungle, dated from 3000BC, expert claims.


...but it's the instrument JS Bach had in mind for der Kunst der Fuge!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ariasexta said:


> Hitherto unknown to history musical instrument made from megalithic rocks unearthed in the depth of Amazonian jungle, dated from 3000BC, expert claims.


So rock music has been around a lot longer than since the 1960s. I would love to hear one of those old concerts. I guess because they had no recording technology is why their music was lost.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Stupid Things I Did Today Thread.


----------



## Ariasexta

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...but it's the instrument JS Bach had in mind for der Kunst der Fuge!


And also for many other a libitum designations, Vienna Golden Hall will be the first to tune it for a revival.


----------



## Ariasexta

SixFootScowl said:


> So rock music has been around a lot longer than since the 1960s. I would love to hear one of those old concerts. I guess because they had no recording technology is why their music was lost.


Experts will reconstruct the scores found in the cave, made on pebbles, according to Bloomberg Classical report.


----------



## Phil loves classical

The Milli Vanilli Depreciation Thread


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> The amazing career of Russian compo$er Augist Skratchenvin.


The Russian-Nevadan compo$er "Augist Skratchenvin" = "Aah jist scratch 'n' win."

"Compo$ing" was a front for his lottery shenanigans and goings on ...

Throw rotten tomatoes if you must.


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> uh oh...
> 
> Will we C major change
> In the wind (instruments) chill
> Or will (baro)metric pressure
> Force from it a trill.
> 
> .....oh dear...


Not at all! You have not only climbed the steps to Parnassus, but soared above the cirrus clouds on wings of song. And now I may say "Great!" in good conscience.

You have achieved subjective greatness and I have had enough.:wave:


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> Stupid Things I Did Today Thread.


Tried to do a TenFootScowl maybe.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Roger Knox said:


> Tried to do a TenFootScowl maybe.


And fell off the stilts!


----------



## Roger Knox

Phil loves classical said:


> The Milli Vanilli Depreciation Thread


That takes me back to a time when I actually watched music videos ...
I shudder to think how much _I've_ depreciated since then.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Favourite 3 Atonal Composers.


----------



## pianozach

Albums from bands on which they played none of the instruments


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> Albums from bands on which they played none of the instruments


Barbershop Quartets never play any instruments.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Slowest Great Movement Ever.*

I vote for Cage's 4'33" since the amount of time between any two consecutive notes is theoretically infinity. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

You either like Wagner or you are ignorant of great music!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

pianozach said:


> Albums from bands on which they played none of the instruments


Milli Vanilli?

------


----------



## pianozach

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Milli Vanilli?
> 
> ------


The only band member to play on the Monkees' first album was Peter Tork. Mike Nesmith somehow managed to have a composer clause inserted into his contract that allowed him to write and produce two songs on each of their albums.

While they agreed to that, they countered with a stipulation that he was not allowed to play on his own songs, although they allowed him free reign as to session musicians otherwise. As it turns out, Tork actually played guitar better than Nesmith anyway, as Nesmith's main instrument was bass guitar!


----------



## Roger Knox

If someone knox me down is that assault or name discrimination?


----------



## Dim7

SixFootScowl said:


> Stupid Things I Did Today Thread.


Stupid Things I Will Do Tomorrow Thread


----------



## SixFootScowl

Things I Have Done That I Would Never Tell Anyone About


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Things I Have Done That I Will Tell You Even If You Don't Want To Hear


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Things I Have Done That I Will Tell You Even If You Don't Want To Hear


My stepdaughter does that.


----------



## Roger Knox

Ludwig Against Lebron


----------



## Phil loves classical

Roger Knox said:


> Ludwig Against Lebron


Rachmaninov could have dunked the basketball.

https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/latest/composer-heights/


----------



## Rogerx

Who started the most threads


----------



## pianozach

How many noses on your face?


----------



## Rogerx

How many eyes in the back of your head?


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> How many noses on your face?


Depends how you define nose. If a single nostril constitutes a nose, they there could be two. If an orifice makes for a nose there there are potentially 7 noses.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Overrated composers who haven't been born yet


----------



## SixFootScowl

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Overrated composers who haven't been born yet


I am afraid there are so many of them, that such thread will soon balloon out to dozens of pages.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*The Death of New Music*


----------



## pianozach

sixfootscowl said:


> *the death of new music*


lol

...........................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who's recording is too sober for you? Those early Darkthrone albums are for me... :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> *The Death of New Music*


Must be Chuck Schuldiner.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

To Hell with the Snobs and Critics I Like.


----------



## pianozach

Hip Hop Tone Poems


----------



## SixFootScowl

TC Members You Wish Would Change Their Political Views


----------



## parlando

SixFootScowl said:


> So rock music has been around a lot longer than since the 1960s. I would love to hear one of those old concerts. I guess because they had no recording technology is why their music was lost.


There's an entry in the Confucian Analects that involves playing on tuned (?) rocks. The player doesn't seem to be highly regarded by the narrator. I could look this up exactly for a thousand ducats redeemable in fresh Quipu.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

iDeAs FoR sTuPid ThReAdS


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> iDeAs FoR sTuPid ThReAdS


Now everyone who has posted in this thread gets on the TC stupid list?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Is John Tesh a great singer?*


----------



## SixFootScowl

The Art of Starting Threads that Generate Controversy


----------



## SixFootScowl

Iggy Pop Is the Reincarnation of Mozart?


----------



## pianozach

*"The Rhetorical Thread"*


----------



## Roger Knox

My latest idea is that there's enough stupidity around already, so who needs a thread that gives it a protein booster?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you hate most of your favorite singer?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> My latest idea is that there's enough stupidity around already, so who needs a thread that gives it a protein booster?


Whoa! Dude!! Crazy idea!!!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do you hate most of your favorite singer?


What I don't like is when singers record roles that are wrong for their voices or personalities. Are you saying that happens most of the time? -- I hope not!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Whoa! Dude!! Crazy idea!!!


It may surprise some people that I don't see myself posting on Ideas for Stupid Threads when I'm 104!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I honestly don't understand why people like shopping!


----------



## Red Terror

*I honestly don't know why people like Chopin!*


----------



## Red Terror

*Kanye West is the 21st century Mozart ... Change my mind!*


----------



## pianozach

Special Edition books for deaf people


----------



## SixFootScowl

Lets See Who Can Get The Most TC Infractions Without Actually Being Banned From The Site.

Last one posting wins!


----------



## 59540

SixFootScowl said:


> Lets See Who Can Get The Most TC Infractions Without Actually Being Banned From The Site.
> 
> Last one posting wins!


I've got the inside track on that one. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> Lets See Who Can Get The Most TC Infractions Without Actually Being Banned From The Site.
> 
> Last one posting wins!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Whoa! Dude!! Crazy idea!!!


Well, you say that, but I know what some folks are saying about ideas for stupid threads. They say that there may be long term effects so they won't put ideas for stupid threads in their bodies. And I won't either. Not in my body.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


Maybe Jack is practising. A minimalist composition.:guitar:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why are you looking at Stupid Thread Ideas?

I know, you are here because you are not stupid enough to come up with your own stupid thread ideas.


----------



## pianozach

*Degrees of Stupid. Discuss.*


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> *Degrees of Stupid. Discuss.*


180 degrees = Head-on collision

90 degrees = T-bone collision

1 degree = "Just a little scratch, ossifer ..."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How do you learn a piece of music? I mean really learn it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Favorite artists who make arty.


----------



## pianozach

Let's Go Land Snorkeling


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> Let's Go Land Snorkeling


Under the ice up here in Michgian!


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> Why are you looking at Stupid Thread Ideas?
> 
> I know, you are here because you are not stupid enough to come up with your own stupid thread ideas.


I'm here because it's a free country -- for now. And if I fail at making a fool of myself ... well, there are worse things to fail at.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Stupid threads for ideas


----------



## SixFootScowl

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Stupid threads for ideas


How many good ideas began as stupid ideas?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Drink!!! Do it now, so it's long enough.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Drink!!! Do it now, so it's long enough.


Wait! I am holding a bottle of motor oil. Do you really think I should drink it?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> Wait! I am holding a bottle of motor oil. Do you really think I should drink it?


You wait! Are you holding it right?


----------



## Potiphera

SixFootScowl said:


> How many good ideas began as stupid ideas?


How did members choose their avatars, some can be annoying.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Potiphera said:


> How did members choose their avatars, some can be annoying.


There is a thread somewhere where people explain why they choose their avatar.

Mine is Rachmaninoff a.k.a. Six Foot Scowl. When I first changed my name to that, they had a typo and called me Six Food Scow. Well, not wanting to be perceived as being full of bilge water, I quickly got them to correct it. Of course, some here may think I am full of bilge water anyway based on their views on some of my posts. :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Potiphera said:


> How did members choose their avatars, some can be annoying.


Mine is the first measure of the Allemande from lute suite bwv 996 by Bach, so a bit annoying.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here it is:
Explain Your Avatar
It needs resurrecting


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Here it is:
> Explain Your Avatar
> It needs resurrecting


I'll explain nothin'.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> I'll explain nothin'.


Understood. There is nothing can be explained. Cats are inexplicable creatures.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Become Your Avatar


----------



## Art Rock

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Become Your Avatar


I did.................


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> There is a thread somewhere where people explain why they choose their avatar.
> 
> Mine is Rachmaninoff a.k.a. Six Foot Scowl. When I first changed my name to that, they had a typo and called me Six Food Scow. Well, not wanting to be perceived as being full of bilge water, I quickly got them to correct it. Of course, some here may think I am full of bilge water anyway based on their views on some of my posts. :lol:


Where I live, Six Foot Snow may soon apply.


----------



## Flamme

''Restlet - safely (thread wise) passing information from Filter to Resource'' - MIND BLOWN


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How does beer affect peoples preference in music?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Too Many Threats*


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Too Many Threats*


In the real world, yes. On TalkClassical ... not really ... maybe composers who threaten to make me jealous. Boo-hoo.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How does beer affect peoples preference in music?


Maybe people who drink classic beers and ales like classical music? That would be an enjoyable research project.:cheers:


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Interventions that have blown you away recently*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I feel violated! Trying to play viola and the string broke, just when I found out about the rosin on the bow...Whom do I sue?


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Interventions that have blown you away recently*


Do you mean Two-Part or Three-Part Interventions?


----------



## Roger Knox

Breakthrough Band of 2021: The Howling Scowls


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Recognizing Bad And Mediocre TC Threads*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Workouts For When You Can't Access The Website *

Try this.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Insult a fellow TC geek 2 times in a row before admitting you know nothing. We're all geeks.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Insult a fellow TC geek 2 times in a row before admitting you know nothing. We're all geeks.


This should do the trick. Will it? Will it? ...

Award: TC Distinguished Fellowship 
In: Nothing Particular AND ...
In: Nothing at All
Admission Requirement: Statement of Ignorance™
Awarded To: Know Nothing Geek of the Year 2022
By: Know Nothing Geek of ... [year and name withheld]

_(GoFundIt support pending)_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's the Great Lets Play the Viola Stupid thread.
1) Air on the out of tune D string
2) Baby Shark on the G string
3) On the C string
4) Off the A string


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's the Great Lets Play the Viola Stupid thread.
> 1) Air on the out of tune D string
> 2) Baby Shark on the G string
> 3) On the C string
> 4) Off the A string


The Guitar Wants to be Invited to the Party -- Should We Stupidly Let It In Thread?
a) E-String Band - Forever Tuning 
b) Wanna B String - no, just let it be
c) Air - Between the G String and the Fretboard, If Any 
d) Vitamin D String - You Are My Sunshine When There Isn't Any
e) Take the A String, Please
f) Take the E String Off - This Fretboard's Too Fat!


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Recognizing Bad And Mediocre TC Threads*


Be careful what you ask for, you might get it. Did I hear Bad? Mediocre? Beware, do not awaken the Subjectivites from their favored slumbers. For they will charge you with Value Judgmentalism, because they can.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Art in Classical Didn't Start...
I mean romanticism in art didn't start till after classical.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I mean romanticism in art didn't start till after classical.


Hadn't thought of that as a general principle but you could be right.

But "Art in Classical Didn't Start ..." sounds something like a car engine in winter -- maybe a stupid thread in that?


----------



## Luchesi

Victrola stupid thread fodder;

from 1913

Music when properly taught stands for as much mental development and general culture has any other subject in the curriculum and should receive the same credits towards graduation from the local school and as entrance requirements in colleges and universities.

Today the trend of music study is strongly toward appreciation rather than theory. It is impossible however to study appreciation and interpretation without real music to interpret in appreciate.

Heretofore, the ideals of high school proof pupils in music had been virtually limited to the music they themselves could produce, thus restricting their observation to a very narrow field.

But now the Victor and Victor Victrola with the wonderful list of Victor records, which is regularly augmented each month, makes it possible to present the whole subject in a vital form, as it brings within the hearing of every pupil the real music to be studied and analyzed in consecutive lessons starting at a given point, progressing systematically and arriving at a legitimate conclusion.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Do you hear voices in your head as you carve the turkey dinner? *


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Do you hear voices in your head as you carve the turkey dinner? *


Well yes, if my ear buds are in and _Hamlet_ is playing.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

G strings: violin vs underwear


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You have the right to wear a speedo. Where will you go? No pictures please...


----------



## Roger Knox

An Arresting Experience for your bucket list: The Trucker Freedom Convoy Tour*

*complimentary handcuffs provided


----------



## pianozach

*Stallone or Schwarzenegger: Who's the better actor?*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Archaeological evidence of boring harmony


----------



## pianozach

Proper EQ for the sound of dogs eating dry dog food.


----------



## Red Terror

*What Hip Hop Are You Spinning?*


----------



## Red Terror

*V. Putin's top 10 composers of all time*


----------



## Pat Fairlea

pianozach said:


> Proper EQ for the sound of dogs eating dry dog food.


Oh nononononono..... I can only too easily imagine this one being taken seriously.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Clicking "unread posts" works again! Hurra!! Everything is back to normal...or is it?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Are You Spinning?


----------



## Philidor

How to program a CD player for randomly assembled "Bruckner" symphonies.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Clicking "unread posts" works again! Hurra!!


I didn't miss the "Unread Posts" feature, and would be more concerned were I reading all the posts. "Unready posts" are a different matter -- the ones that arrive immature or prematurely or hot off the keyboard with visible flames and smoke.


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> How to program a CD player for randomly assembled "Bruckner" symphonies.


Yes most Bruckner symphonies could use an extra movement or five.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What happened to all the fun in the world?


----------



## pianozach

Lobster worship


----------



## Roger Knox

Long-term care for failing click-bait.


----------



## Roger Knox

*Out of Haydn*

An Historically Informed Oratorio 
in Two Parts by ...

*PDQ Beethoven*

Part I: Josef and Michael

Part II: Michael and Josef -- The Tables Turned

Neverending Productions Ltd., 2022


----------



## SixFootScowl

Post removed or dead You Tube links here.


----------



## pianozach

*Stockhausen Live At the Apollo!*


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> *Stockhausen Live At the Apollo!*


You mean a sighting? The next Elvis? Well Stockhausen was mystical so maybe there's something to it. Or maybe there's a back-story I don't know. What if he came back and said he listens to country-and-western music now?


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> *Stockhausen Live At the Apollo!*


This gives me an idea....

The Type Everything in Comic Sans Thread


----------



## mikeh375

Idea for a Poll thread....

How do you like your C major chords played.

1 -FFFF
2 - FFF
3 -FF
4 - F
5 - MF
6 - MP
7 - P
8 - PP
9 - PPP
10 - PPPP
11 - Only on a Sunday morning.

Please note this is a public vote and you can only vote once. Any mention in the discussion of other chords is strictly forbidden and it is assumed that the C major chord is in root position.


----------



## pianozach

C Major triad is vastly underrated. 

Quit bagging on it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

POLL: Who do you support Ukraine or Russia? Please explain your choice.


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> This gives me an idea....
> 
> The Type Everything in Comic Sans Thread


This font could revolutionize TalkClassical. Somehow I have a sense of Pierrot and Arlequin or The Carnival of the Animals or light opera. Imagine, we might start listening to opera again!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Constantly change fonts as you post.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Make a poem fugue! You can do it, there are fancy echo-machines out there


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Duets for forest and kindergarten.


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> Constantly change fonts as you post.


My eyes are dancing ...


----------



## Roger Knox

The TalkClassical's most unrateable threads.


----------



## pianozach

*Organized Entropy*


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Why so little ammunition for shooting symphonies?*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Death By Pop Harmony
you have been sentenced to death


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Why so little ammunition for shooting symphonies?*


If fighters could be persuaded to shoot copies of bad symphonies instead of shooting people, they should be given the scores and ammo right away!


----------



## Roger Knox

.....................................


----------



## Roger Knox

What Your Stupid Thread Idea is Trying to Tell You (book, graphic book, video etc.) _Available at better robot coffee stands for only $9.99._


----------



## mikeh375

Roger Knox said:


> If fighters could be persuaded to shoot copies of bad symphonies instead of shooting people, they should be given the scores and ammo right away!


ahhh but whose symphonies Roger?....


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> ahhh but whose symphonies Roger?....


Aye, there's the rub. If I named those symphonies it would create more conflict, not less. You're right, it is a stupid thread idea trying to tell me to stay out of conflict (see post #6711). Stupid thread ideas tend to do in their creators, don't they?


----------



## pianozach

*"Ideas for Stupid Threads"*


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> *"Ideas for Stupid Threads"*


Well that is about the stupidest thread idea I have ever heard. Why would intelligent beings waste their time on such tripe? Could it be that they are using the Stupid Threads thread to actually post stuff that would not otherwise be tolerated? Like shooting symphonies to death and such?


----------



## Roger Knox

.........................................................................


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> Well that is about the stupidest thread idea I have ever heard. Why would intelligent beings waste their time on such tripe?


I agree with you entirely! It's all very well being a stupid thread idea, but being _redundant_ as well is just crossing the line. And letting tripe in here? ... oh, the horror!!! Did you know I've actually caught the stupids myself, and have felt I should cancel posts #6710 and #6716 as being too stupid even for IST?


----------



## Roger Knox

.....................................................................


----------



## Roger Knox

The Most Groovin' Piece for Your Earbuds


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Beethoven vs. Mozart*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rossini's boring works recommendations


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> *Beethoven vs. Mozart*


I learned a new word, lascivious. Does it apply here?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Rossini's boring works recommendations


If you want "boring," try Rossini's till-now-unknown opera "The Dentist of Seville." The lead, a _basso profundo_, drills down deeper than any rivals into the mouths of the pre-1789 bourgeoisie and by implication, the causes of the French Revo- _(oops, no politics)_ ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I learned a new word, lascivious. Does it apply here?


Beethoven is a frankfurter and Mozart a wiener schnitzel and neither breed is to my knowledge, lascivious, though I haven't checked this out in person.


----------



## Roger Knox

Why do you overrate or underrate imposters?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Why so little attrition for Schumann's symphonies?*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Beethoven is a frankfurter and Mozart a wiener schnitzel and neither breed is to my knowledge, lascivious, though I haven't checked this out in person.


Why don't you check it out in person?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SixFootScowl said:


> *Why so little attrition for Schumann's symphonies?*


Hey! A new word  Translate.google says harassment is a synonym. That's really terrible. Imagine you're eating some ice-cream and listening to the "spring symphony" when you get tackled by a "zulu warrior" singing the blues...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Why don't you check it out in person?


Because I'm afraid of canines.


----------



## Roger Knox

SixFootScowl said:


> *Why so little attrition for Schumann's symphonies?*


Well there was Schumann's _Overture, Scherzo and Finale_ which would have been a symphony if it'd had a slow movement. So maybe _attrition_ was responsible for the missing Andante or whatever. Anyway we should cut Schumann some slack, because Schubert got to have a symphony that was only TWO movements (No. 8, the "Unfinished"), while Schumann's O, S, and F has THREE yet there is no number, no nickname, no symphony at all. That isn't fair.

How about Schumann's Symphony No. 0, the "Attenuated?"


----------



## Roger Knox

...............................................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I found my definition of Jeans.
Just something to put on so you're not naked. Feel free to add stupid ideas :lol:


----------



## Mister Meow

I'm reluctant to join this crazy thread, but I guess I'll try it. I haven't read the entire thread, so pardon me if this stupid idea has already been suggested:

*Ranked list of best Symphonies No. 104*


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> I'm reluctant to join this crazy thread, but I guess I'll try it. I haven't read the entire thread, so pardon me if this stupid idea has already been suggested:
> 
> *Ranked list of best Symphonies No. 104*


I haven't seen it, certainly it is stupid, and if it's already been suggested then it is even more stupid. Those factors, together with your pseudonym (!), make yours a promising first post on Ideas for Stupid Threads.

Since my teenage years I've found the absurd and preposterous to be part and parcel of classical music and that's why I began posting here (at least that's what I keep telling myself.)


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I found my definition of Jeans.
> Just something to put on so you're not naked. Feel free to add stupid ideas :lol:


I'm afraid that I've failed to Like this post. As a plus-size adult I don't feel that I look very good in Jeans, and naked is not an option either.

Nevertheless, it has occurred to me that your post is intentionally stupid. But that just means now I'm afraid I couldn't add any idea worthy of being added to yours.

Life is hard.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Roger Knox said:


> As a plus-size adult I don't feel that I look very good in Jeans, and naked is not an option either.


----------



## Roger Knox

NoCoPilot said:


>


At least he has an accordion to cover up the racy parts ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Make me listen to Wagner


----------



## Roger Knox

Neglected Canadian Piano Music from Inconsolable Poster


----------



## Red Terror

Roger Knox said:


> I'm afraid that I've failed to Like this post. As a plus-size adult I don't feel that I look very good in Jeans, and naked is not an option either.
> 
> Nevertheless, it has occurred to me that your post is intentionally stupid. But that just means now I'm afraid I couldn't add any idea worthy of being added to yours.
> 
> Life is hard.


Speaking of 'plus-size', don't you find fast food in Toronto terrible? Tim Hortons has gone from bad to worse in the last decade and McDonalds is actually more disgusting there than in the US. Fortunately, Toronto does have a healthy variety of ethnic food.


----------



## Roger Knox

Red Terror said:


> Speaking of 'plus-size', don't you find fast food in Toronto terrible? Tim Hortons has gone from bad to worse in the last decade and McDonalds is actually more disgusting there than in the US. Fortunately, Toronto does have a healthy variety of ethnic food.


I think you are right. Tim Horton's was taken over by a Brazilian conglomerate some years ago. As for other companies' fast food: individual franchises vary a lot in quality; with the COVID epidemic public health services have less staff time for restaurant inspections; in the downtown area business is way down because so many are working from home rather than getting into the office. The best ethnic restaurants are now often in suburbs or even more distant areas rather than in the core of the city. As for those of us who live here there is an excess of condo- and transit-building, making the city a very noisy and messy place. Alas, it used to be so much nicer here. (I can't even think of an idea for a stupid thread).


----------



## Roger Knox

Sound design for trucker protests -- can composers ignore the challenge?


----------



## mikeh375

*Bach Partita no1 for Violin* - Allemande- Double- Courante- Double- Sarabande - Double - bouree, _*or*_ Allemande -Double - Sarabande - Double - Courante - Hokey Cokey - Double - Bouree???


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wow! Ideas for Stupid Threads in colour! I found it without getting lost  I started a company called Angry Management and booked a black metal band to play in church...NOT


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wow! Ideas for Stupid Threads in colour! I found it without getting lost  I started a company called Angry Management and booked a black metal band to play in church...NOT


What elegant digs Ideas for Stupid Threads is set up in now. Not only colour, but plus-sized icons and quantitative data! Then there are the ads but I'm not going to comment on those ... just yet. As for Angry Management I look forward to hearing about the company's antics. 📣


----------



## Red Terror

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wow! Ideas for Stupid Threads in colour! I found it without getting lost  I started a company called Angry Management and booked a black metal band to play in church...NOT


I'd like to hire Gorgoroth to do praise and worship at my local Catholic church.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Red Terror said:


> I'd like to hire Gorgoroth to do praise and worship at my local Catholic church.


Does it involve crucifixion, or do you want a surprise?


----------



## Red Terror

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Does it involve crucifixion, or do you want a surprise?


We'll be crucifying Mr. Jenkins—first row, three seats to the left. It'll be a surprise ... for him. 😀


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How many times did you listen to this today?


----------



## Roger Knox

The ideal number of letters in a composer's surname.


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> The ideal number of letters in a composer's surname.


As is seen in common abbreviations of composer surnames such as "Rach" and "Prok" the ideal number of letters is four. (It also happens to be the number of letters in my surname, not that I would pretend to belong in such company.) Other desirable four-letter composer surnames include "Glaz," "Luto," and "Duti."


----------



## Monsalvat

Roger Knox said:


> As is seen in common abbreviations of composer surnames such as "Rach" and "Prok" the ideal number of letters is four. (It also happens to be the number of letters in my surname, not that I would pretend to belong in such company.) Other desirable four-letter composer surnames include "Glaz," "Luto," and "Duti."


*BACH.*


----------



## Philidor

Roger Knox said:


> Other desirable four-letter composer surnames include "Glaz," "Luto," and "Duti."


Not to forget "Bart", "Mart", Hart", and, most notably, "Mess".


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> Not to forget "Bart", "Mart", Hart", and, most notably, "Mess".


Yes, and also "Mess" is close to the German Messe (Mass), which is appropriate in spirit to that composer. Strangely, it was the most obvious one that I didn't get, so I resorted to a composer list to find out it is Bartok. Good to have these 20th-century composers in here. (Incidentally I actually admire all these composers and only on Ideas for Stupid Threads do I engage in this nonsense.)

But the true, deep meaning of the abbreviated four-letter composer's name is its use for very long names that one cannot pronounce or even remember. Maybe "Ippo" for Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov -- I've always found hyphenated composer names annoying anyway.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Walt Disney never wrote a Piano Concerto?


----------



## mikeh375

Roger Knox said:


> Yes, and also "Mess" is close to the German Messe (Mass), which is appropriate in spirit to that composer..................


of course, Bach's Mess in B minor.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Walt Disney never wrote a Piano Concerto?


 I don't think so. 

_(showing my age)_ And he didn't write "You Make Me Disney Miss Lizzie" either.


----------



## Roger Knox

Raff, Rott, Wolf, Wetz, Berg: Good, solid surnames with four letters, easy to remember. They may be Neglected Composers now but they will be remembered.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Windy Door of Amnesia:
Did you ever make up your mind to do something (don't know what), then when you walk through a door to do it, you just don't remember anything. Why am I here?
...ok, this is ideas for stupid threads


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Windy Door of Amnesia:
Did you ever make up your mind to do something (don't know what), then when you walk through a door to do it, you just don't remember anything. Why am I here?
...ok, this is ideas for stupid threads 
posting about something you forgot qualifies, doesn't it?


----------



## Art Rock

I almost deleted that as a duplicate post.....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Art Rock said:


> I almost deleted that as a duplicate post.....


How did I do that? (also an idea for a stupid thread)


----------



## pianozach

Which one of you is the mailbox?


----------



## Mister Meow

Here is my second contribution to this thread:

"Who was the greatest Goaltender ever?"


----------



## Mister Meow

And now my third idea which I just thought of:

"Who was the best composer named Franz?"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mister Meow said:


> And now my third idea which I just thought of:
> 
> "Who was the best composer named Franz?"


Robert Franz?


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> And now my third idea which I just thought of:
> 
> "Who was the best composer named Franz?"


Franz Fidelio Finke (look it up)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Onions is more or less obscene argumentation


----------



## Mister Meow

Roger Knox said:


> Franz Fidelio Finke (look it up)


Ok, I looked it up, but all I found was Fidelio Friedrich "Fritz" Finke, so he would definitely not be eligible for this stupid competition. Unless there's another one named Franz who is not known to the Internet. I did find a Franz Joseph "Frank" Finke who lived in Medicine Hat, Alberta, Canada, who is now deceased (may he rest in peace) but his obituary says nothing about him being a composer or even a musician, so he would also be ineligible.


----------



## Mister Meow

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Robert Franz?


After some extensive research (which involved up to 20 seconds of reading in Wikipedia) I concur that Robert Franz is a bona fide candidate, though it may be difficult to make a case that he was the best Franz composer.


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Ok, I looked it up, but all I found was Fidelio Friedrich "Fritz" Finke, so he would definitely not be eligible for this stupid competition. Unless there's another one named Franz who is not known to the Internet. I did find a Franz Joseph "Frank" Finke who lived in Medicine Hat, Alberta, Canada, who is now deceased (may he rest in peace) but his obituary says nothing about him being a composer or even a musician, so he would also be ineligible.


Wow, my apologies, screwing up even one's intentionally stupid posts is inexcusable. On the other hand I distinctly remember not bothering to check the name Finke. And perhaps I was quite happy to be wrong ...  (hmmm). In the end all I can offer to the competition is the names Franz Schreker and Franz Schubert -- in a tie because they are the two I've heard of whose surnames have eight letters.


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Here is my second contribution to this thread:
> 
> "Who was the greatest Goaltender ever?"


In ice hockey my suggestion is Martin Brodeur who played for New Jersey Devils. In additional to his phenomenal record in stopping the puck he became so good at using his goalie stick to pass, stickhandle and even shoot the puck that the National Hockey League changed the rules to prevent goaltenders from doing that kind of thing. As for being an Idea for a Stupid Thread, I'm not actually sure why you think your idea is stupid! Both not to worry: sometimes stupidity reveals itself over time, eventually even blossoming into a dazzling display of the Nonsensical ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I got into a string quartet! Pretty easy, just to avoid all the strings


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's hard to get out of a string quartet...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's hard to get out of a string quartet...


I'm surprised you got in -- did they invite you?


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> After some extensive research (which involved up to 20 seconds of reading in Wikipedia) I concur that Robert Franz is a bona fide candidate, though it may be difficult to make a case that he was the best Franz composer.


Certainly not with Franz Liszt gazing down from the Pantheon -- have you ever looked at a complete list of his compositions ? It just goes on and on, with a work or several of genius popping out every so often. Maybe we should just call him *The Franz*.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Onions is more or less obscene argumentation


In my humble opinion this is an obscure communication! Not that that is a problem on Ideas for Stupid Threads. 

But I'm considering a rebuttal: _The Onion Redeemed; Her Detractors Routed. _At the public reading free samples shall be handed out and the audience reduced to tears.


----------



## arpeggio

Let us have another who is your favorite composer poll and the winner is Bach, Beethoven or Mozart.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rachmaninoff is the Greatest Composer Ever--Because I Said So


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I don't believe you. Believe me.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How to make classical music into a wet burrito


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's the point of a Russian flag?


----------



## Roger Knox

arpeggio said:


> Let us have another who is your favorite composer poll and the winner is Bach, Beethoven or Mozart.


I wouldn't have a problem with any of those choices. Unoriginal they may be but they are not stupid like say Kalkbrenner, Xenakis, or Tiny Tim.


----------



## pianozach

If Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach were merged in a Star Trek: Voyager transporter accident, becoming *Mobeethach*, what sort of music would he have written before Capt. Janeway murders him?


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> If Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach were merged in a Star Trek: Voyager transporter accident, becoming *Mobeethach*, what sort of music would he have written before Capt. Janeway murders him to restore the original three composers?


----------



## mikeh375

*SPECIAL (stupid) THREAD ADVERTISEMENT*

I* will write an atonal tune for your wedding, birthday party, engagement, in fact any celebration at all - no key required. Each tune will be unique to you and written to enhance your special occassion. Call me on P*_2 -_* 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 0 1 2 3 or I*2 -* 3 2 1 0 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4.* (please be patient as lines can get very busy).
*Special Covid discounts available for retrograde inversions.

Stupefy your loved ones with AsongsForU.*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Name the most aggressive composer of the 16th century.


----------



## Philidor

Why the world needs unconditionally a new Beethoven cycle offering an entirely new perspective.


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> *SPECIAL (stupid) THREAD ADVERTISEMENT*
> 
> I* will write an atonal tune for your wedding, birthday party, engagement, in fact any celebration at all - no key required. Each tune will be unique to you and written to enhance your special occassion. Call me on P*_2 -_* 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 0 1 2 3 or I*2 -* 3 2 1 0 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4.* (please be patient as lines can get very busy).
> *Special Covid discounts available for retrograde inversions.
> 
> Stupefy your loved ones with AsongsForU.*


Wonderful that the ensuing marriages might be combinatorial or invariant. Wait ... we wouldn't want them to be serial ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Name the most aggressive composer of the 16th century.


Orlen di Lassoo.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Orlen di Lassoo.


NOooo! He is the sweetest <3


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> Wonderful that the ensuing marriages might be combinatorial or invariant. Wait ... we wouldn't want them to be serial ...


Hey mikeh375, your advert is the loopiest thing to show up on Ideas for Stupid Threads for some time -- congratulations. I have just enough experience with wedding and other occasional music to know that creating disaster scenarios like your imagined company is not malicious, it's actually wise. Anything that can go wrong will go wrong. The only thing that could make it worse would be to hire John Cleese as front man. His fee would sink AsongsForYou, and if he opened his mouth it would implode as well!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> NOooo! He is the sweetest <3


Ok then Don Carlo Gesualdo for killing his wife and her lover. That should be aggressive enough.


----------



## Art Rock

Deodorizing Mozart!


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> Why the world needs unconditionally _a new Beethoven cycle_ offering _an entirely new perspective_.


Yes! How about pairing each symphony with a plant-based meat substitute, sample provided: *Ludwig's Feast*


----------



## Roger Knox

..........................................


----------



## pianozach

..........................................+


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> ..........................................+


Yours is more spiritual.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Things you should know:
1. Pineapple is called "ananas" in Norwegian and "nanasi" in Swahili.
2. Apple and pine don't go together like apple and pie.
3. I like apple pie and pineapple, but not at the same time.


----------



## Roger Knox

Now that we're in the home for things "Off-" ...

... how about this Idea: "Off-Kilter Discussions?" Sounds like fun!

... oh, wait ...

... there are a lot of those in that high-class place: "Classical Music Discussions." And they're pretty elitist eh?

No, if I want to go off-base I'll stick to the basement and Ideas for (Simple) Stupid Threads.


----------



## mikeh375

Art Rock said:


> Deodorizing Mozart!


....now there's a money spinner for Salzburg. Perhaps a talc too. 
Thread starter...
*Of all the composers you love, who would you like to smell of the most.*


----------



## pianozach

Double neck violins


----------



## Philidor

*Adrian Leverkuehn: Symphonic Fantasia "Meeresleuchten" - Best Recordings*

Hi guys and girls, I have just been reading a fantastic description of the symphonic fantasia "Meeresleuchten" composed by Adrian Leverkuehn.

I would be very glad if you could recommend me some good recordings. Thank you so much!


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Double neck violins


*Even better: Double neck double basses*


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Things you should know:
> 1. Pineapple is called "ananas" in Norwegian and "nanasi" in Swahili.
> 2. Apple and pine don't go together like apple and pie.
> 3. I like apple pie and pineapple, but not at the same time.


It could be a musical text, I think for a vocal group.


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> *Adrian Leverkuehn: Symphonic Fantasia "Meeresleuchten" - Best Recordings*
> 
> Hi guys and girls, I have just been reading a fantastic description of the symphonic fantasia "Meeresleuchten" composed by Adrian Leverkuehn.
> 
> I would be very glad if you could recommend me some good recordings. Thank you so much!


Your request is very interesting. The problem is that there are no actual compositions by Adrian Leverkuehn, nor have there ever been. His name lives on in a novel, though. 

Nevertheless it would be exciting to have _Meeresleuchten_ brought into existence, and there exist people with the _savoir-faire_ to get it done. I am not one of them, but I suggest that a composer could write this work anonymously. With a guarantee of secrecy, this person might do the thing for a greatly reduced fee. As for a recording of this piece, it could be done economically by an orchestra in Moldova, Montenegro, or Macedonia (Northern), in association with a movie, mini-series, or video-game deal. In fact my personal alchemist based at _fondation Faustus _could adeptly seed-fund "Sea Lights." Good luck!


----------



## Philidor

Looking at the title of this lovely thread, I thought that everybody who understands the little joke could have the idea that I have read my "Doktor Faustus" ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> Looking at the title of this lovely thread, I thought that everybody who understands the little joke could have the idea that I have read my "Doktor Faustus" ...


Yes I did assume you had read Dr. Faustus, and for a little fun decided to reply slyly as though I was a composer looking for some extra cash. Maybe I got carried away with "my personal alchemist based at _fondation Faustus _could adeptly seed-fund 'Sea Lights," which was intended to both reach the height of stupidity and satirize a music composition commissioning process that I have some experience with.


----------



## Roger Knox

Is Ideas For Stupid Threads trying to be too smart?


----------



## Philidor

Roger Knox said:


> Yes I did assume you had read Dr. Faustus, and for a little fun decided to reply slyly as though I was a composer looking for some extra cash.


Apologies. Silly me. I didn't get your point.


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> Apologies. Silly me. I didn't get your point.


Please accept my apologies. I was being obscure. Now I'm going to try to find out if anyone actually has tried to compose music according to the wonderful descriptions in _Doktor Faustus_.


----------



## mikeh375

Roger Knox said:


> Yes I did assume you had read Dr. Faustus, and for a little fun decided to reply slyly *as though I was a composer looking for some extra cash. *


A composer looking for extra cash? Well I've never heard the likes of that before...


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> A composer looking for extra cash? Well I've never heard the likes of that before...


True, it's more commonly composers looking for _any _cash. But the world has been waiting for a long time to hear the works of Leverkuehn _(shhhh ... real or fake) _


----------



## Roger Knox

I once received a written communication that used the word "fora" where I would have used "forums." "Fora" struck this English-speaker as pretentious ... well, I nearly choked with mirth while drinking my morning dark roast! But, actually, neither form is wrong. Fortunately my brain filter was in working condition and I refrained from sending out stupid puns, e.g. "fora and flauna," "for-in-the-floor-a," "forya eyes only." Anyway I will continue to use forum and forums, and for consistency will use agendum and agendums, or maybe not, depending on whether Ideas for Stupid Threads approves.


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> I once received a written communication that used the word "fora" where I would have used "forums." "Fora" struck this English-speaker as pretentious ... well, I nearly choked with mirth while drinking my morning dark roast! But, actually, neither form is wrong. Fortunately my brain filter was in working condition and I refrained from sending out stupid puns, e.g. "fora and flauna," "for-in-the-floor-a," "forya eyes only." Anyway I will continue to use forum and forums, and for consistency will use agendum and agendums, or maybe not, depending on whether Ideas for Stupid Threads approves.


Honestly, I love English. So many possibilities and inconsistencies.

I used to have a teacher (it was in a human cadaver dissection class) that had a somewhat thick accent of some sort . . . I was never able to place it geographically; he could have been South American, or Central American, or Filipino, or Burmese, I don't know.

We were digging around looking at some cadaver's brachial plexus, and, of course, people have two of them. Dr. Urgelo pluralized plexus to plexi. At this point he mentioned that he drove a Lexus, and actually owns two Lexi. We all found that amusing.


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> ... We were digging around looking at some cadaver's brachial plexus, and, of course, people have two of them. Dr. Urgelo pluralized plexus to plexi. At this point he mentioned that he drove a Lexus, and actually owns two Lexi. We all found that amusing.


I like Dr. Urgelo's sense of humor. Clever, while not disrupting the seriousness of his class.

I can see that people who have taken Latin are more likely to accept the Latinate endings. So someone who uses "fora" may be doing what comes naturally. All the more reason to be open-minded and not too rigid.


----------



## Mister Meow

_Poll: Do you pronounce it "ree-kard vog-ner" or "rich-erd wag-ner" ?_


----------



## 4chamberedklavier

Who is Hoven, and why does everyone want to beat him?


----------



## 4chamberedklavier

Mister Meow said:


> _Poll: Do you pronounce it "ree-kard vog-ner" or "rich-erd wag-ner" ?_


In my mind, I always read it as Wagner instead of Vagner, because the latter sounds too close in spelling & pronunciation to something completely different, making it sound like I'm insulting him every time I say his name


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> _Poll: Do you pronounce it "ree-kard vog-ner" or "rich-erd wag-ner" ?_


The first way. The second makes him sound American.


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> ... Anyway I will continue to use forum and forums, and for consistency will use agendum and agendums, or maybe not, depending on whether Ideas for Stupid Threads approves.


You know you're too busy if your agenda has too many agendums.


----------



## Mister Meow

4chamberedklavier said:


> Who is Hoven, and why does everyone want to beat him?


----------



## Philidor

Hair-raising recordings for baldheads.


----------



## pianozach

List songs with the word "conundrum" in them.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Eat some black metal.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Opera lovers united vs opera lovers city


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Opera lovers united vs opera lovers city


I believe that both groups come from a place called Mancunia. It is located in a part of England where they play opera-football; that is, a game where the audience does the singing while the athletes kick a ball around. But rival factions emerged: United and City. I've forgotten what the differences are.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Eat some black metal.


Have you tried it? Didn't this start in Norway?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Have you tried it? Didn't this start in Norway?


It is not to be eaten, put it in your ear...I used to think it was awful, but now I like it


----------



## pianozach

THINGS YOU SHOULDN'T TUCK UNDER YOUR ARMPIT.

I'll start:

1. A porcupine


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THINGS YOU SHOULDN'T TUCK UNDER YOUR ARMPIT.

I'll start:

1. A porcupine
2. A broken glass


----------



## Philidor

THINGS YOU SHOULDN'T TUCK UNDER YOUR ARMPIT.

I'll start:

1. A porcupine
2. A broken glass
3. A sea urchin


----------



## Mister Meow

Here's my latest random stupid thread idea:

_Why didn't Brahms ever write a Recorder Concerto??_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THINGS YOU SHOULDN'T TUCK UNDER YOUR ARMPIT.

I'll start:

1. A porcupine
2. A broken glass
3. A sea urchin
4. A club sandwich


----------



## Roger Knox

THINGS YOU SHOULDN'T TUCK UNDER YOUR ARMPIT.

1. A porcupine
2. A broken glass
3. A sea urchin
4. A club sandwich
5. An ice cream bar


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> _Why didn't Brahms ever write a Recorder Concerto??_


For Brahms, a composer of rich sumptuous textures and sonorous pensive masterpieces, I don't think a _Recorder Concerto _would have fit his brand ... his angry publisher would have been barking at him on the telephone (if the telephone had been invented yet).


----------



## Mister Meow

Here's my latest (but not greatest) idea for a stupid thread:

_Does 'Haydn' need another vowel in it???_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mister Meow said:


> Here's my latest (but not greatest) idea for a stupid thread:
> 
> _Does 'Haydn' need another vowel in it???_


Haydun
Hyaydn
Haydæn
...yes, absolutely!


----------



## Red Terror

THINGS YOU SHOULDN'T TUCK UNDER YOUR ARMPIT.

1. A porcupine
2. A broken glass
3. A sea urchin
4. A club sandwich
5. An ice cream bar
6. A severed head
7. A head of garlic
8. A rabid cat
9. A stool sample
10. A woman's purse


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THINGS YOU SHOULDN'T TUCK UNDER YOUR ARMPIT.

1. A porcupine
2. A broken glass
3. A sea urchin
4. A club sandwich
5. An ice cream bar
6. A severed head
7. A head of garlic
8. A rabid cat
9. A stool sample
10. A woman's purse
11. Nigel Tufnel


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Here's my latest (but not greatest) idea for a stupid thread:
> 
> _Does 'Haydn' need another vowel in it???_


Surely it ought to be Hiden, to rhyme with Biden. Then (instead of the Lord Nelson Mass) we'd have the Joseph Biden Mass by Joseph Hiden.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It is not to be eaten, put it in your ear...I used to think it was awful, but now I like it


I'm afraid that would happen to me too.


----------



## pianozach

*Best choral symphonies prior to Beethoven's 9th*


----------



## Mister Meow

Here is what I hope you will agree is a genuinely stupid thread idea:

*Can a hornpipe be used in plumbing applications?*


----------



## Roger Knox

Will the world soon face shortages in the supply of Ideas for Stupid Threads? How do we prepare for this crisis?


----------



## Philidor

A Beginner's Guide: How to discard stupid threads from non-stupid threads?


----------



## Roger Knox

Singers who really were "the sharpest knives in the drawer."


----------



## Mister Meow

Roger Knox said:


> Will the world soon face shortages in the supply of Ideas for Stupid Threads? How do we prepare for this crisis?


I feel that my personal supply of stupid ideas is endless.  

A case in point: my latest idea:

_"Why can't I play like Lang Lang?"_


----------



## pianozach

Why can't blue and green co-exist peacefully?


----------



## John O

pianozach said:


> Why can't blue and green co-exist peacefully?


A bit of a Byzantine comment


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> Raff, Rott, Wolf, Wetz, Berg: Good, solid surnames with four letters, easy to remember. They may be Neglected Composers now but they will be remembered.


I could only think of William Bryd. Some recordings of his stuff I never get tired of.


----------



## pianozach

*How "done" are you?*


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> *How "done" are you?*


Done like charcoal pizza crust.


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> A Beginner's Guide: How to discard stupid threads from non-stupid threads?


I wouldn't be concerned about this. If someone starts a thread among the non-stupid threads that is stupid, we should just ignore it. Or else we could ask the mods to move it into Ideas for Stupid Threads, I'm sure they wouldn't mind doing that.


----------



## Philidor

Roger Knox said:


> If someone starts a thread among the non-stupid threads that is stupid, we should just ignore it.


Brilliant idea! However, I am not sure whether this happens every time ... 

... maybe we could start a poll in such cases: "Is thread X stupid or not?"


----------



## Roger Knox

Or try a more subtle approach.


----------



## Red Terror

Is TC sufficiently woke?


----------



## Roger Knox

Red Terror said:


> Is TC sufficiently woke?


On TC there has been considerable discussion about politics in the past, and my assumption is that "sufficiently woke" refers to politics, and the current TC policy is to include politics only in the "Politics and Music" sub-forum, and your emoji reminds me that it would be scary to make politics more prominent elsewhere on TC ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> I feel that my personal supply of stupid ideas is endless.
> 
> A case in point: my latest idea:
> 
> _"Why can't I play like Lang Lang?"_


That idea might indicate a need for more self-awareness, but no, it is insightfully identified as stupid.


----------



## Roger Knox

_Tales of BitCoin: The Opera. _Appearing on multiple platforms, exchanges, media, formats (until we figure out what BitCoin is).


----------



## Art Rock

Disgusting string quartets from a large amount from a given composer.


----------



## mikeh375

pianozach said:


> Why can't blue and green co-exist peacefully?


....they can Zach and rather beautifully so too.


----------



## Mister Meow

Roger Knox said:


> That idea might indicate a need for more self-awareness, but no, it is insightfully identified as stupid.


Yes, I was thinking it could be a poll.

_Why can't I play like Lang Lang?_ 

A: I hardly ever practice.
B: I'm not currently taking lessons.
C: I'm not as young as Lang Lang.
D: I don't have the same innate talent as Lang Lang.
E: All of the above.


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> On TC there has been considerable discussion about politics in the past, and my assumption is that "sufficiently woke" refers to politics, and the current TC policy is to include politics only in the "Politics and Music" sub-forum, and your emoji reminds me that it would be scary to make politics more prominent elsewhere on TC ...


"Woke" flavors of ice cream

1. Rocky Road Matters


----------



## Philidor

In forums on classical music, is the word "overestimated" underestimated or vice versa?


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> In forums on classical music, is the word "overestimated" underestimated or vice versa?


I'm trying to think of an example. It's taking a while


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> "Woke" flavors of ice cream
> 
> 1. Rocky Road Matters


2. DeFudge the Police


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> 2. DeFudge the Police


3. OccuPineapple


----------



## Roger Knox

4. Hey-Ho Cookie Dough


----------



## Roger Knox

5. Think Strawberry Act Nutty

(Sorry, I can't stop )


----------



## Mister Meow

I saw this thread elsewhere:

Digesting string quartets from a large amount from a given composer

This inspired me to create a new idea for a stupid thread:

_Can a given composer eat and digest a large amount of string quartets?_


----------



## Philidor

Old batteries that make your electric metronome beat slower


----------



## Mister Meow

_"What is the saddest most depressing gigue you have ever heard???"_


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> _"What is the saddest most depressing gigue you have ever heard???"_


The gig where I didn't get paid.


----------



## Red Terror

Who's better; Beyoncé or Maria Callas?


----------



## Roger Knox

Red Terror said:


> Who's better; Beyoncé or Maria Callas?


Whoever put a ring on it.


----------



## Mister Meow

Identify this music. It comes from a Haydn symphony. Which one? Part of it goes like this:

DA, da da DA, da da DA, da da DA, da da DA


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mister Meow said:


> Identify this music. It comes from a Haydn symphony. Which one? Part of it goes like this:
> 
> DA, da da DA, da da DA, da da DA, da da DA


Is that in 7/8 time with a 3/8 upbeat?


----------



## Mister Meow

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is that in 7/8 time with a 3/8 upbeat?


Ok, I guess I should clarify what I mean, although music that is submitted for identification here is often quite obscure.  

So, it's in 4/4 time. Here is the notation that I am going to use:

| = a measure
4 = quarter note
8 = eighth note

Here is the excerpt:

| 4 8 8 4 8 8 | 4 8 8 4 8 8 | 4 (rest)

Do that seem more clear? 🙃


----------



## pianozach

Instead of using note values based on fractions (half notes, quarter notes, eighth notes, sixteenth notes, etc.), perhaps we should consider notes values based on the metric system (0.5 notes, 0.25 notes, 0.125 notes, 0.0625 notes, etc).


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Identify this music. It comes from a Haydn symphony. Which one? Part of it goes like this:
> 
> DA, da da DA, da da DA, da da DA, da da DA


Something at a gallop? Or something slow like Schubert's "Death and the Maiden?" Hope it's well-known because I'm not going to paw through all 104 Haydn symphonies, 52 sonatas or whatever ... 😟


----------



## Philidor

Mister Meow said:


> Identify this music. It comes from a Haydn symphony. Which one? Part of it goes like this:
> 
> DA, da da DA, da da DA, da da DA, da da DA


That's very easy, but it doesn't come from a Haydn symphony.

It is from Neue Deutsche Welle, some genre that emerged in the late 1970s. The song is called "da da da" and the interpreters were "Trio". It went up to position 2 in the german charts.


----------



## Roger Knox

6,876 · Jun 22, 2022


> _Red Terror said:_
> _Who's better; Beyoncé or Maria Callas?_


_Whoever put a ring on it.

*Cri de couer:*_
My smart-allecky response to Red Terror's question was not intended to suggest that financial gain from an advantageous marriage is often linked to the success of top singers (e.g. Callas and Onassis). Because _everyone already knows that_ being a top singer is very expensive and the money has to come from somewhere! What I was trying to do was make a stupid reference to Beyoncé's tuneful advice to young men -- sensible advice but in an annoying song.

The answer is supposed to carry us further into the realm of stupidity, but what good is that?


----------



## Mister Meow

Roger Knox said:


> Something at a gallop? Or something slow like Schubert's "Death and the Maiden?" Hope it's well-known because I'm not going to paw through all 104 Haydn symphonies, 52 sonatas or whatever ... 😟


It moves along at a pretty good pace, so I'd call it _allegro_. I have a vague recollection (that could be entirely wrong) that it actually comes from the slow movement, at the point where he switches from major key to minor, and from slow to fast, for a brief diversion from the main theme. It's also possible that I'm remembering it wrong and it's some Mozart symphony.

According to my calculations, listening to all 100+ Haydn symphonies would take you less than 40 hours. ;-) Ok, that's a lot, so don't feel obligated. If I listen to one symphony per day, it shouldn't take more than a few months for me to find it. I've already started on this endeavor. I'll let everyone know if and when I find it. In the meantime, I'll enjoy some Haydn.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listen to 3 Haydn symphonies every day, but also every possible combination of 3. That should take some time...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Listen to 3 Haydn symphonies every day, but also every possible combination of 3. That should take some time...


And it's also stupid. Bravissimo, or not.


----------



## pianozach

Let's edit Beethoven's Symphony No. 3 down to only every 3rd measure.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

NO!


----------



## Mister Meow

Mister Meow said:


> It moves along at a pretty good pace, so I'd call it _allegro_. I have a vague recollection (that could be entirely wrong) that it actually comes from the slow movement, at the point where he switches from major key to minor, and from slow to fast, for a brief diversion from the main theme. It's also possible that I'm remembering it wrong and it's some Mozart symphony.
> 
> According to my calculations, listening to all 100+ Haydn symphonies would take you less than 40 hours. ;-) Ok, that's a lot, so don't feel obligated. If I listen to one symphony per day, it shouldn't take more than a few months for me to find it. I've already started on this endeavor. I'll let everyone know if and when I find it. In the meantime, I'll enjoy some Haydn.


I have some exciting news! I have identified the piece. Indeed, it is a Haydn symphony, and it actually does come from the slow movement as I remembered. After listening to 19 complete symphonies -- not in numerical order -- and not finding it, I can happily report that it is Symphony number Ninety-Two, the "Oxford" symphony.

If you are interested in this odyssey, go find your favorite recording and see if you can hear the beats that I notated. Of course, every performance is different, and some are more crisp and clear than others, so the beats may be more pronounced in some recordings and more hidden in others.

P. S. Earlier today I went to hoopla and checked out one item that is the complete symphonies of Haydn, so now I feel obligated to listen to the rest of them. 🙃


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> I have some exciting news! I have identified the piece. Indeed, it is a Haydn symphony, and it actually does come from the slow movement as I remembered. After listening to 19 complete symphonies -- not in numerical order -- and not finding it, I can happily report that it is Symphony number Ninety-Two, the "Oxford" symphony.
> 
> If you are interested in this odyssey, go find your favorite recording and see if you can hear the beats that I notated. Of course, every performance is different, and some are more crisp and clear than others, so the beats may be more pronounced in some recordings and more hidden in others.
> 
> P. S. Earlier today I went to hoopla and checked out one item that is the complete symphonies of Haydn, so now I feel obligated to listen to the rest of them. 🙃


You feel obligated? ... hold that thought, crumple it up and toss it out! IMO Ideas for Stupid Threads must remain as fantasy, with no obligation ...


----------



## Mister Meow

We need more stupid ideas for threads. Here's one:

_Did Igor Stravinsky drive a Pontiac Firebird?_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did Igor Stravinsky play a Gibson Firebird?


----------



## Roger Knox

Melatonin Symphony #12 "The Peaceful"


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Did Igor Stravinsky play a Gibson Firebird?


Yes. Igor had:
"Fun, fun, fun when his Daddy took the P-Bird away-y," 
and gave him a _Firebird _in the key of Gibson.


----------



## Mister Meow

This might be my most stupid idea yet:

_Did Chopin play his own funeral march at his own funeral?_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who luv da long long beach?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mister Meow said:


> This might be my most stupid idea yet:
> 
> _Did Chopin play his own funeral march at his own funeral?_


No, it was me...or was it my brother...


----------



## EvaBaron

This one is pretty stupid

What is objectively the best symphony ever written?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Which classical stringed instrument sounds best when played with a bottleneck?


----------



## pianozach

EvaBaron said:


> This one is pretty stupid
> 
> What is objectively the best symphony ever written?


I'll bet that if I *Google* the phrase *"What is objectively the best symphony ever written?"* I'd get a dozen "hits".

But, in all seriousness, you theoretically COULD determine the answer IF we could all come to some sort of consensus as to the objective merits that would be used to actually judge, measure, and objectify a symphony.

Quite a while back I actually did my own amalgam of Best Symphonies by visiting a dozen or so "Best" lists from a dozen or so websites, written by a dozen or so experts of one sort or another.

Here was my summary of that, as I posted in the Beginner's Guide To Classical Music thread



pianozach said:


> *Antonín Dvořák*'s *9th Symphony*, . . . .
> 
> . . . There's also his *7th* and *8th Symphonies* (all of his symphonies are worth a list, . . .
> 
> . . . But it is remarkable that the first actual *Symphony* on my list is from Dvořák.
> 
> Of course, we've had the *Best Symphonies* discussion before, with the focus on the *Best Beethoven Symphony*.
> 
> Of course, *Beethoven* towers large over symphonic works. Only 9 symphonies, and most of them _GREAT_. People love the *5th*, the *9th* (Choral), the *6th* (Pastoral), and the *3rd* (Eroica). And the *7th* gets a great deal of respect as well, probably because it's sort of an 'underdog' when pitted against Beethoven's others.
> 
> Many lists often name Beethoven's *3rd Symphony* as the *Greatest of All Time*.
> 
> *Classic fM Digital Radio* (a "Pop" Classical Radio station) has their own list of the *10 Greatest Symphonies of all time*, and lists Dvorak's 9th first, somewhat validating its position so high on [my] list, although they indulge in a bit of "spreading the love around", including only ONE Beethoven Symphony.
> 
> Dvořak - Symphony No. 9 ('From The New World')
> Mozart - Symphony No. 41 ("Jupiter")
> Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
> Mahler - Symphony No. 2 ('Resurrection')
> Brahms - Symphony No. 4
> Gorecki - Symphony No. 3 ('Symphony of Sorrowful Songs')
> Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
> Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 ('Choral')
> Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 ('Pathetique')
> Rachmaninov - Symphony No. 2
> 
> Other lists include
> Beethoven's 5th, 3rd, 7th,
> Mozart's 40th,
> Tchaikovsky's 5th and 4th,
> Mahler's 5th, 8th, and 1st,
> Brahms' 1st and 4th,
> Schubert's 8th and 9th, and
> Sibelius' 2nd,
> Bruckner's 8th,
> Shostakovich's 11th and 9th,
> Copland's 3rd, and
> Prokofiev's 10th


These _MAY_ be, objectively, the *29 Best Symphonies*. They are certainly, _subjectively_, the *Best Symphonies of all time*. 

There's very likely some _objective_ criteria at play here that makes these _subjectively_ *"the Best"*, as well as being _objectively_ *"the Best"*.


----------



## Mister Meow

_What is your favorite piece written in C-flat minor?_


----------



## Philidor

Poll: Is Stephan's Quintet with 2nd viola, with 2nd violoncello or with double bass?


----------



## pianozach

Philidor said:


> Poll: Is Stephan's Quintet with 2nd viola, with 2nd violoncello or with double bass?


Yes.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Which Composer Would You Have Liked to Have a Case of Beer With?


----------



## pianozach

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Which Composer Would You Have Liked to Have a Case of Beer With?


From what I've read *Mussorgsky* could drink all of us under the table.


----------



## Mister Meow

_*Hysterical Wagner Recordings...............*_ 

A review of performances of Wag-ner's music that are performed so badly that you find yourself rolling on the floor, laughing.


----------



## pianozach

*Favorite freckled composers*


----------



## Merl

Which composer would you go for a curry with?


----------



## Yabetz

"Is music appreciation an objective or subjective thing?"


----------



## Philidor

pianozach said:


> From what I've read *Mussorgsky* could drink all of us under the table.


Sibelius too.

But you know what a Finn has to drink in order to reach a BAC of 0.2?


----------



## hammeredklavier

Pick a TC member, and a piece or excerpt of music that reminds you of him/her (without commenting on him/her negatively)
eg.
Member: Bulldog




(~1:39)


----------



## pianozach

*Delius' On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring* is much better at *2X speed*.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Roger Knox said:


> Surely it ought to be Hiden, to rhyme with Biden.


I've thought of something like that too, that Haydn rhymes with Biden.
<Find bizarre relationships between composer names>
Monteverdi & Verdi
Schoenberg & Berg
Rachmaninoff & Raff
Michael Hewer & Haydn
Michael Nyman & Haydn
(although btw, Michael is supposed to be pronounced "Mihk-ha-el" in German)


----------



## Mister Meow

hammeredklavier said:


> I've thought of something like that too, that Haydn rhymes with Biden.
> <Find bizarre relationships between composer names>
> Monteverdi & Verdi
> Schoenberg & Berg
> Rachmaninoff & Raff
> Michael Hewer & Haydn
> Michael Nyman & Haydn
> (although btw, Michael is supposed to be pronounced "Mihk-ha-el" in German)


And there's Bach and Offenbach.


----------



## Roger Knox

Was comedian Norm MacDonald the embodiment of a stupid thread? Will he return?


----------



## Philidor

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Which Composer Would You Have Liked to Have a Case of Beer With?


Which beer would you have liked to have a composer with?


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> Which beer would you have liked to have a composer with?


Orval a Trappist ale. With Cesar Franck, why not? (But, er, _not _a case, don't ask why.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I got a new guitar. It's an air-guitar. Will post pictures soon. I'd like to see pictures of your air-guitars too.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I got a new guitar. It's an air-guitar. Will post pictures soon. I'd like to see pictures of your air-guitars too.


My pictures of my air-guitar are like ... nothing. But it's too bad you haven't heard the compositions I didn't write for the instrument.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> My pictures of my air-guitar are like ... nothing. But it's too bad you haven't heard the compositions I didn't write for the instrument.


I'm pretty good at performing John Cage in the forest, but nobody's there to hear it...


----------



## EvaBaron

_Give 3 reasons why you’re the best musician on this forum?_
anyone care to try?


----------



## mikeh375

'Suggestions for Music composed without accidents'.....


----------



## KevinW

Do classical music all sound like they are related to romance when you are in a relationship with someone?


----------



## Red Terror

Top 10 composers with bad BO.


----------



## Philidor

Which verismo (or baroque?) aria was the model for the main theme from Star Trek?


----------



## mikeh375

'What notes and chords do you like best and which order do you prefer them in?'


----------



## Shaughnessy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I got a new guitar. It's an air-guitar. Will post pictures soon. I'd like to see pictures of your air-guitars too.


I tricked a rube on eBay into selling me an air guitar for less than half the asking price that was originally owned by Eric Clapton who lent it to Jeff Beck who then gave it to Jimmy Page even though Clapton wanted it back.


----------



## mikeh375

Shaughnessy said:


> I tricked a rube on eBay into selling me an air guitar for less than half the asking price that was originally owned by Eric Clapton who lent it to Jeff Beck who then gave it to Jimmy Page even though Clapton wanted it back.


I nearly bought that until I realised I'd have to replace the pick-ups.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> *I got a new guitar. It's an air-guitar. Will post pictures soon*. I'd like to see pictures of your air-guitars too.













Kjetil... 1974 called and wants its hair-style back... Very nice Norwegian Two-Finger picking technique by the way...


----------



## Barbebleu

I had a great title for a stupid thread idea but I see someone’s already actually posited as a real, and I use that term advisedly, thread! 😱


----------



## Shaughnessy

mikeh375 said:


> *I nearly bought that until I realised I'd have to replace the pick-ups*.


Too lazy to deal with two air screws, eh? - Your loss was my gain, my friend.

The dealer threw in an air guitar case, the actual air pick used by Hendrix at Woodstock, and offered to give me 20% off a vintage '60s air stack of Marshall amps with 4 x 12 cabs that the roadies from Uriah Heep stole from Deep Purple when they shared the bill with Mott the Hoople at the Hammersmith Odeon.

I would have been a complete feckin' idiot to walk away from a deal like that...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shaughnessy said:


> Kjetil... 1974 called and wants its hair-style back... Very nice Norwegian Two-Finger picking technique by the way...


Famous lyrics there...oWahWahWah omWahWahomWahWah


----------



## Shaughnessy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> *Famous lyrics there...oWahWahWah omWahWahomWahWah*


Careful, Kjetil, the forum has pretty strict rules about copyright infringement on lyrics...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

mikeh375 said:


> 'What notes and chords do you like best and which order do you prefer them in?'


When I make my silly tunes on cubase I like the chords C-Ab-F-Db major and/or minor and beautiful notes on top in what can be described as "a melody" which is totally unprepared...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Barbebleu said:


> *I had a great title for a stupid thread idea but I see someone’s already actually posited as a real, and I use that term advisedly, thread! 😱*


I've narrowed it down to four... maybe five threads... Send me a PM telling me which of the 4 or 5 real ones is the stupid one that you're referring to...


----------



## Barbebleu

Shaughnessy said:


> I've narrowed it down to four... maybe five threads... Send me a PM telling me which of the 4 or 5 real ones is the stupid one that you're referring to...


I would except I’ve no idea how you PM in our brave new world!


----------



## Shaughnessy

How to convince people to stop saying "There's no such thing as a stupid question" when we all know that if the question sounds stupid it probably is.


----------



## Shaughnessy

TC's Top 100 Ideas for Stupid Threads


----------



## Philidor

TC's Top 100 Stupid Threads ...👹


----------



## Shaughnessy

Actually... TC's Top 100 Ideas for Stupid Threads isn't a bad idea - It would probably be quite a hoot - We just need to find someone with enough time on their hands and/or is dumb enough to wade through almost 7,000 posts.


----------



## Mister Meow

mikeh375 said:


> 'What notes and chords do you like best and which order do you prefer them in?'


There was an actual thread titled "What's your favorite note?". 🙃


----------



## Philidor

Why do many people say that the music played in their PlayStation games is better than classical music?


----------



## pianozach

Ukulele Concerto


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

TC's Top Stupid


----------



## Mister Meow

_Does anyone actually dance a waltz to Chopin's waltzes?_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mister Meow said:


> _Does anyone actually dance a waltz to Chopin's waltzes?_


Only for a minute...


----------



## EvaBaron

_Do you always post in the currently listening thread when you are listening to classical music?_


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> When I make my silly tunes on cubase I like the chords C-Ab-F-Db major and/or minor and beautiful notes on top in what can be described as "a melody" which is totally unprepared...


Yeah, don't be so modest, who needs music theory anyway?


----------



## Roger Knox

EvaBaron said:


> _Do you always post in the currently listening thread when you are listening to classical music?_


It's like trying to walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> TC's Top Stupid


Bottom, surely ...


----------



## Roger Knox

EvaBaron said:


> This one is pretty stupid
> 
> What is objectively the best symphony ever written?


Symphony No.1 "The Objectivist" by Rand Ayn
Part 1: The Fountainhead of Love
Part 2: Atlas Hugged


----------



## Mister Meow

_Was Modest Moussorgsky actually a modest fellow?_


----------



## pianozach

Would 3-legged aliens have marches in 3/4 time?


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> 'Suggestions for Music composed without accidents'.....


No coffee on the desk ...


----------



## mikeh375

Roger Knox said:


> No coffee on the desk ...


damn right Roger, it has to be whisky.....


----------



## Philidor

How to reduce weight with lean sound recordings


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Philidor said:


> How to reduce weight with lean sound recordings


Is that legal? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lean_(drug)
How about this? Sofa Yoga In 5 Easy Steps - Chill Sofas


----------



## Luchesi

Here's a quiz. (Not stupid, but silly) For people with very clever musical brains (scanning for patterns). It might not be possible for a musician to think like this.

Try to determine how these notes come out in this sequence. Just like with those math sequences when you try to determine the simple pattern and the next number, it's very simple when you understand what's going on.

tonic
fifth
ninth
sixth
third
major seventh
flat fifth
flat ninth
augmented fifth or flat sixth
sharp ninth
seventh
eleventh or sus4
and then the tonic again


----------



## Shaughnessy

Today's Photography Lesson -

Why you should always add "with a camera" to the phrase "Let's shoot this goat" -


----------



## Merl

Favourite left-handed timpanist.


----------



## Mister Meow

Before Mozart wrote his Great Mass in C Minor, did he write a Crappy Mass in B-Sharp Minor?


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> damn right Roger, it has to be whisky.....


I believe Varese drank single-malt Scotch whiskeys from Islay like Laphroaig and Lagavulin, while composing the percussion work _Iodination_.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What is the most beautiful 12-tone row in retrograde?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What is the most beautiful 12-tone row in retrograde?


The thing is, I have trouble imagining the retrograde of a 12-tone row, which becomes both chromatic and complex. If I can't imagine it, how can it be beautiful? Did Schoenberg ever say what makes a 12-tone row beautiful, or ugly for that matter? Has anyone ever asked these kinds of questions? Your question opens a can of worms that I do not find beautiful, though asking it may be a milestone in the History of Stupid Thread Ideas!


----------



## Philidor

Leonard Bernstein told story that he played the cancrizans of "Happy Birthday" to some dodecaphonic composer, and this composer did not recognize it,


----------



## pianozach

*Round Music* is more pleasant than *Triangular Music*, although neither are as interesting as *Pentangular Music*.


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> *Round Music* is more pleasant than *Triangular Music*, although neither are as interesting as *Pentangular Music*.


Ah, geometry. Being very old-fashioned I'll have to get out my compass and straight edge to test your hypotheses ...


----------



## Mister Meow

pianozach said:


> *Round Music* is more pleasant than *Triangular Music*, although neither are as interesting as *Pentangular Music*.


Are you making some kind of oblique commentary about Philip Glass's _Piece in the Shape of a Square?_


----------



## N Fowleri

As the average age of audiences at classical music concerts increases, shouldn't the venues either lengthen intermissions or put more urinals in the men's rooms?


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> Leonard Bernstein told story that he played the cancrizans of "Happy Birthday" to some dodecaphonic composer, and this composer did not recognize it,


Well, nobody plays the cancrizans anymore ... maybe the doddering dodecaphonist didn't discern "yadhtriB yppaH" because he was out of practice ... um, what is "the cancrizans" anyway? ... oh yeah, it refers to the crab, which walks backwards ... er, lost my backward train of thought I think ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> Why do many people say that the music played in their PlayStation games is better than classical music?


Because they're playing the game not listening to the music ...


----------



## Red Terror

Ideas for stupid thread _titles_:

*Carry-on, Karajan! *


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Are you making some kind of oblique commentary about Philip Glass's _Piece in the Shape of a Square?_


Pianozach said that 🔵 music is more pleasant than 🔺music but neither is as interesting as [sort of, no suitable emoji found] 📣 ("Pentangular" music). 

Mister Meow asks about Philip Glass's piece in this shape⬛. Which may have been an oblique commentary about Eric Satie's piece in this shape🍐.

There is an amazing phenomenon here: we are seeing an idea for a stupid thread come to _fruition _(in the form of a pear, actually).


----------



## pianozach

Name that overture: 💥💥 🔔🔔💥💥💥💥🔔🔔


----------



## Philidor

Roger Knox said:


> I believe Varese drank single-malt Scotch whiskeys from Islay like Laphroaig and Lagavulin, while composing the percussion work _Iodination_.


This inspires me to some little thread:

Name your favourite pieces of classical music that you would like to listen to when drinking these whiskys:


The MacAllan 12y
Laphroaig 10y
Lagavulin 16y
Highland Park 18y
The Balvenie Doublewood 12y

Experts' section:
Explain how you would modify your selection when switching from The MacAllan 12y to The MacAllan 18y and why


----------



## mikeh375

Inspired by Zach above...

*Why do so many people say that popular emojis are more attractive than a written language?*


----------



## Philidor

Who are your top ten composers without substantial works?


----------



## N Fowleri

What is the absolute greatest ever color for an album cover?


----------



## pianozach

N Fowleri said:


> What is the absolute greatest ever color for an album cover?


Vision research over the past 30 years has gradually proven that forbidden _colors_ — reddish green and yellowish blue — are real.



*13 Incredibly Obscure Colors You've Never Heard of Before*

Amaranth.
Vermilion.
Coquelicot.
Gamboge.
Burlywood.
Aureolin.
Celadon.
Glaucous.
Actually, I've heard of the first two.


----------



## Philidor

Your estimation on the best composers of the 22th century?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Philidor said:


> Your estimation on the best composers of the 22th century?


From Afghanistan or Pakistan?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who are your top 10 composers that work after 19.00?


----------



## Philidor

Who are your top 10 composers of a Beethoven symphony?


----------



## Philidor

Which composers created vegan works? (Did you know I am vegan?)


----------



## N Fowleri

Name the top 10 greatest composers you've never even heard of.


----------



## N Fowleri

Pieces you absolutely love but have never heard.


----------



## N Fowleri

Name a conductor who stole your girlfriend and said you lacked any musical talent.


----------



## Philidor

N Fowleri said:


> Name a conductor who stole your girlfriend and said you lacked any musical talent.


I would suggest to write this title in a way which is neutral for sex, gender and sexual orientation.


----------



## N Fowleri

Philidor said:


> I would suggest to write this title in a way which is neutral for sex, gender and sexual orientation.


Name a conductor who lured away your romantic partner and said you lacked any musical talent.

And, while I'm here, another thread:

Why do many people say that super models are more attractive than classical musicians?


----------



## pianozach

*Concerto for Forbidden Instruments and Orchestra*


----------



## N Fowleri

New crossover classical album: Bathroom Movements That You Can Enjoy In One Sitting


----------



## pianozach

*Cutting Wagner's Ring Cycle down to a single CD
What's your track list?*


----------



## Philidor

How to write postings on CM without having any clue


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Philidor said:


> How to write postings on CM without having any clue


Try this! Looking forward to seeing some results  
Try Automatic Writing and Get Messages From Beyond


----------



## Philidor

Your CM playlist for headbanging


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Philidor said:


> Your CM playlist for headbanging


I would put in some minuets there and do some slamdancing with myself


----------



## pianozach

Philidor said:


> Your CM playlist for headbanging


CM playlist for headbanging

*TARANTELLA NAPOLETANA*






*Sonata for cello and piano - Alfred Schnittke*






*Beethoven's 5th Symphony*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Return of the Son of Identify Some More Music.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Please help me identify this stupid thread!


----------



## Roger Knox

Was Shakespeare really the author of _Omlet_?


----------



## pianozach

What if *Vivaldi* had written the *Four Seasons* about *spices* instead?

Would salt and pepper have been two of them?

Or would he have gone with the ever-popular Parsley, Sage, Rosemary, and Thyme?

Would he have changed the name to *The Four Seasonings*?


----------



## Waehnen

Was Bach really a better composer than Stravinsky?

Is a Cantata really better than an Opera?

Music for violin with one hand


----------



## pianozach

Eight string violin.

Flute extensions.

Rubber timpani heads.


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> Who are your top 10 composers of a Beethoven symphony?


No. 3 -- Ludovico Eroicale
No. 6 -- Ludovico Pastoralla
No. 9 -- Ludovico Coralla
... and other anonymous maestros ... Obviously there were more, but they're not telling us. It's all been kept hidden, that _partimento _sweatshop in Calabria where the Ludovico Society manufactured the masterpieces of "Beethoven." Either that or I'm making all this up.


----------



## mikeh375

Roger Knox said:


> Was Shakespeare really the author of _Omlet_?


wait for it...................................................Omlet is better with Ham........ta daaaa


----------



## N Fowleri

Greatest conductors you've seen getting into black cars with their briefcases.


----------



## Waehnen

If Bach was the composer of Missa Solemnis, would you still love it? Discuss.

Would the Mozart Jupiter Symphony be better in D Major or even as high as E?

What if Otto Klemperer was also the vocalist of a Mahler Symphony while conducting? Would you have went to the concert? And why?


----------



## Waehnen

Art Rock said:


> Disgusting string quartets from a large amount from a given composer.


I´ve had so much fun going through this endless thread. But I have to stop here. For tonight.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Waehnen said:


> I´ve had so much fun going through this endless thread. But I have to stop here. For tonight.


Endlessly stupid and more!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Endlessly stupid and more!


Summer is the silly season.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Summer is the silly season.


The season to be jelly 🥳


----------



## Philidor

Roger Knox said:


> Summer is the silly season.


Brilliant, inspiring.

Where is the summer slump in Vivaldi's "Quattro stagioni"?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The trees are saying that autumn is here...


----------



## Mister Meow

pianozach said:


> Or would he have gone with the ever-popular Parsley, Sage, Rosemary, and Thyme?


Ok, I'm straying off topic here, but that seems to be the norm in this part of the forum.  I never did care much for the Simon and Garfunkel rendition of that song, but it reminded me of a very electric cover of that song by The Coolies, and thanks to modern technology, I can share it with you here:






Enjoy!


----------



## pianozach

Mister Meow said:


> Ok, I'm straying off topic here, but that seems to be the norm in this part of the forum.  I never did care much for the Simon and Garfunkel rendition of that song, but it reminded me of a very electric cover of that song by The *****, and thanks to modern technology, I can share it with you here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


I'm amused that the Parental Controls on naughty words has decided that this band's name is "offensive", and appears only as a row of asterisks.


----------



## N Fowleri

pianozach said:


> I'm amused that the Parental Controls on naughty words has decided that this band's name is "offensive", and appears only as a row of asterisks.


Well, it might not be an offensive term everywhere, but it is highly offensive to a large number of people in a large number of places. I am sorry you find that amusing.


----------



## pianozach

N Fowleri said:


> Well, it might not be an offensive term everywhere, but it is highly offensive to a large number of people in a large number of places. I am sorry you find that amusing.


Evidently it's no longer an **** word, as it now appears in Mr. Meow's comment. 

You're sorry? Apology accepted.

Oddly enough, although the term "*kuli" di*d start as a descriptor of low wage workers of Asian descent, it's now evolved to describe working-class heroes or anti-heroes in modern Indian popular culture.


----------



## Red Terror

If Bach is God's composer, who's Satan's?


----------



## N Fowleri

pianozach said:


> Evidently it's no longer an **** word, as it now appears in Mr. Meow's comment.
> 
> You're sorry? Apology accepted.
> 
> Oddly enough, although the term "*kuli" di*d start as a descriptor of low wage workers of Asian descent, it's now evolved to describe working-class heroes or anti-heroes in modern Indian popular culture.


I was pretty clear in my post that I knew that the term isn't offensive everywhere. Your response makes it appear that you don't care about being willfully offensive, which is very different from accidentally offending somebody. So, for you, I have a quote:

"People pay for what they do, and still more so for what they have allowed themselves to become. And they pay for it very simply; by the lives they lead." --James Baldwin


----------



## pianozach

N Fowleri said:


> I was pretty clear in my post that I knew that the term isn't offensive everywhere. Your response makes it appear that you don't care about being willfully offensive, which is very different from accidentally offending somebody. So, for you, I have a quote:
> 
> "People pay for what they do, and still more so for what they have allowed themselves to become. And they pay for it very simply; by the lives they lead." --James Baldwin


It seems you're intent on being some demographic's Great White Savior. 

I didn't name the band, nor did I make the original comment with the band's name and a Video of one of their songs. Yet you've decided to pick a fight with me for finding it amusing that the band's name, The Coolies, isn't censored anywhere else, not Wikipedia, not Youtube, nor Spotify or Youtube. You've chosen to make a battlefield of this, when it's simply a "shocking" band name, less so than the Dead Kennedys, The Butthole surfers, or Pussy Riot. 

I've had the title of a work from Aaron Copland auto-censored here. THAT's what's funny. My comment was solely about the auto-censor feature, and had nothing to do with condemning or celebrating the name of the band.

Go pick a fight with the _band_, or with *Mr. Meow*. Spare me your indignancy.


----------



## N Fowleri

pianozach said:


> It seems you're intent on being some demographic's Great White Savior.
> 
> I didn't name the band, nor did I make the original comment with the band's name and a Video of one of their songs. Yet you've decided to pick a fight with me for finding it amusing that the band's name, The Coolies, isn't censored anywhere else, not Wikipedia, not Youtube, nor Spotify or Youtube. You've chosen to make a battlefield of this, when it's simply a "shocking" band name, less so than the Dead Kennedys, The Butthole surfers, or Pussy Riot.
> 
> I've had the title of a work from Aaron Copland auto-censored here. THAT's what's funny. My comment was solely about the auto-censor feature, and had nothing to do with condemning or celebrating the name of the band.
> 
> Go pick a fight with the _band_, or with *Mr. Meow*. Spare me your indignancy.


Thank you for trying to walk back your previous comments. The effort is appreciated.


----------



## Philidor

Red Terror said:


> If Bach is God's composer, who's Satan's?


Berlioz. So many meaningless bass lines ... he is lacking spiritual ground. (Oops, wrong thread.)


----------



## Waehnen

What if Beethoven had been married to Constanze Mozart but died young and Mozart had lived to 58 years of age but been unmarried? Discuss.

What if Clara Schumann had married Johannes Brahms instead of Robert Schumann? Discuss.

What if Wagner hadn´t married Liszt´s daughter? Discuss.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's the world championship in discuss!


----------



## pianozach

Waehnen said:


> What if Beethoven had been married to Constanze Mozart but died young and Mozart had lived to 58 years of age but been unmarried? Discuss.
> 
> What if Clara Schumann had married Johannes Brahms instead of Robert Schumann? Discuss.
> 
> What if Wagner hadn´t married Liszt´s daughter? Discuss.


What if Bach had lived as long as Noah?

What if teenaged Mozart had time travelled to 1969 San Francisco, then returned to his own time after a week?

What if Mussorgsky had stopped drinking champagne and vodka?


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> wait for it...................................................Omlet is better with Ham........ta daaaa


_Real _ham or plant-based?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's the world championship in discuss!


I hope it doesn't turn into a marathon.


----------



## Waehnen

pianozach said:


> What if Bach had lived as long as Noah?
> 
> What if teenaged Mozart had time travelled to 1969 San Francisco, then returned to his own time after a week?
> 
> What if Mussorgsky had stopped drinking champagne and vodka?


Indeed! Those are the questions! Precisely!


----------



## Waehnen

Is it possible for A-minor ever to create as much Sturm und Drang fuss as it is for C-minor?


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Is it possible for A-minor ever to create as much Sturm und Drang fuss as it is for C-minor?


C minor -- Eroica Symphony: Funeral March, Beethoven
A minor -- Flight of the Bumble Bee, Rimsky-Korsakov

Clearly it depends on whether you're allergic to bees.


----------



## Roger Knox

The earth must be a mobius strip because no one ever falls off.

Yours truly,
Mobius Earth Society

_"There's only one side to anything: 
our side."_​


----------



## Waehnen

*An endless circle of octaves*

I once had a dream where there was not an endless circle of fifths but an endless circle of octaves performed by a French horn. Once the horn got to the very highest register, the music had already begun from the lowest. And it was just one instrument. All over and over again. There were absolutely no limits. I loved it.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> *An endless circle of octaves*
> 
> I once had a dream where there was not an endless circle of fifths but an endless circle of octaves performed by a French horn. Once the horn got to the very highest register, the music had already begun from the lowest. And it was just one instrument. All over and over again. There were absolutely no limits. I loved it.


Yes it's such an evocative instrument. A new music of the spheres?


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> I hope it doesn't turn into a marathon.


I think we just sorely need a Stupid Thread in which to discuss the psychology of forum discussions. How it is that some posters will say, ..oh no not more posts about this.. or that...
How one post will be responded to, and then the replies back-and-forth become more and more ego-centered and 'naturally' face-saving. 'Fun to follow along (once we understand the psychology of the monkey cage).


----------



## Luchesi

Waehnen said:


> Is it possible for A-minor ever to create as much Sturm und Drang fuss as it is for C-minor?


I was a little bit shocked to learn that Mozart's Sonata composed after experiencing the death of his mother - was written in A minor. I get the impression that it's because of the way the opening figure looks on the keyboard in A minor. The starkness the player sees.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> I was a little bit shocked to learn that Mozart's Sonata composed after experiencing the death of his mother - was written in A minor. I get the impression that it's because of the way the opening figure looks on the keyboard in A minor. The starkness the player sees.


I didn't know Mozart wrote the A minor sonata after his mother's death. I found it hard to play. From the start there are clattering left hand triads and some crunching dissonances. Sometimes it feels like one hand is contradicting the other. The natural flow of Mozart's piano style and the structural balance of sonata form are threatened by sudden contrasts and quasi-orchestral passages. In the finale one senses the swift flow of time as the left hand kind of tumbles after the right. To be sure, another musician might experience the piece entirely differently. Dinu Lipatti's recording is remarkable.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> I think we just sorely need a Stupid Thread in which to discuss the psychology of forum discussions. How it is that some posters will say, ..oh no not more posts about this.. or that...
> How one post will be responded to, and then the replies back-and-forth become more and more ego-centered and 'naturally' face-saving. 'Fun to follow along (once we understand the psychology of the monkey cage).


My first reaction was that your post is too intelligent for Ideas for Stupid Threads. Then I thought, "My reaction is too rigid: if anything is flexible, it should be Ideas for Stupid Threads." Then, I worried that my tendency is towards too much grandstanding on Talk Classical. I do agree that some people want to play Teacher or Boss on this thread, as is shown by the ones who say that there shouldn't be any more posts about Topic X, etc. And of course others like me will resent that, and go for attention with a smart-alecky remark. So yes, it becomes like a monkey cage. IMO it would be better if posters would save their monkeyism for Ideas for Stupid Threads, while raising their game on the main forums.


----------



## Waehnen

Should we write _*The Complete Canon of Western Classical and Modern Concert Music* _again from start to finish? Do you have some unorthodox views or polling results, perhaps? The two most important categories in the opus will be *Underrated* and *Seriously Overrated*. Let´s start by putting every work into one category or the other. Please share your view with the team!

As the obviously most objective and well-tempered persons on the forum, myself and Captainnumber36 will be the leaders of the project. I will be the leading specialist on Mahler, Captain will be in charge of Mozart. How would _*you*_ like to contribute?


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> I didn't know Mozart wrote the A minor sonata after his mother's death. I found it hard to play. From the start there are clattering left hand triads and some crunching dissonances. Sometimes it feels like one hand is contradicting the other. The natural flow of Mozart's piano style and the structural balance of sonata form are threatened by sudden contrasts and quasi-orchestral passages. In the finale one senses the swift flow of time as the left hand kind of tumbles after the right. To be sure, another musician might experience the piece entirely differently. Dinu Lipatti's recording is remarkable.


In the time he was grabbing and pounding away in grief and frustration and guilt (his mother felt she was too old (57-58) to go with Wolfgang, but he was too immature, according to his father, to go alone) this grabbing was new in music. This is the impression I get.. The crunching too was in his musical toolbox. It's a great sonata.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> My first reaction was that your post is too intelligent for Ideas for Stupid Threads. Then I thought, "My reaction is too rigid: if anything is flexible, it should be Ideas for Stupid Threads." Then, I worried that my tendency is towards too much grandstanding on Talk Classical. I do agree that some people want to play Teacher or Boss on this thread, as is shown by the ones who say that there shouldn't be any more posts about Topic X, etc. And of course others like me will resent that, and go for attention with a smart-alecky remark. So yes, it becomes like a monkey cage. IMO it would be better if posters would save their monkeyism for Ideas for Stupid Threads, while raising their game on the main forums.


We need you and others to grandstand. Online discussions are so different from polite, cocktail party smalltalk. We need wannabe teachers and bossy members to prod and enlighten us. Discussions have a lifespan and then they're never seen again.


----------



## Luchesi

Waehnen said:


> Should we write _*The Complete Canon of Western Classical and Modern Concert Music* _again from start to finish? Do you have some unorthodox views or polling results, perhaps? The two most important categories in the opus will be *Underrated* and *Seriously Overrated*. Let´s start by putting every work into one category or the other. Please share your view with the team!
> 
> As the obviously most objective and well-tempered persons on the forum, myself and Captainnumber36 will be the leaders of the project. I will be the leading specialist on Mahler, Captain will be in charge of Mozart. How would _*you*_ like to contribute?


Ok, I'll do Papa Haydn.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What would Hildegard be doing now?


----------



## Waehnen

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What would Hildegard be doing now?


Taking care of The Hildegarten in Bingen of course! 









Hildegarden – Museum am Strom


The Hilde Garden at the Museum am Strom displays numerous plants that Hildegard described in the "Physica".




www.bingen.de


----------



## Philidor

Why are the most intelligent postings written in the thread on ideas for stupid threads?


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> Online discussions are so different from polite, cocktail party smalltalk. We need wannabe teachers and bossy members to prod and enlighten us.


You may be right but I'm not convinced yet. Another possibility is that some of us would benefit by doing more work -- you know, the idea that "the more you put into it, the more you'll get out of it."


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> Why are the most intelligent postings written in the thread on ideas for stupid threads?


Maybe because people can be more creative here without being shot down or ignored.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Philidor said:


> Why are the most intelligent postings written in the thread on ideas for stupid threads?


It's because I'm going to drink wine and listen to metal.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Partytime...on TC and facebook...don't miss it! Share your favorite Blackadder quotes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Your favorite Wagner interlude/intermission.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It is sad when you are the only poster in this thread. I have counted 123 minutes and will maybe never post again or something how are you.


----------



## Mister Meow

When did Gabriel decide to make his first Foray into composing music?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It is sad when you are the only poster in this thread. I have counted 123 minutes and will maybe never post again or something how are you.


Please don't stop posting! Replies come and go. Maybe everybody's been busy watching the first 123 minutes of a Wagner opera.

I'm ok.


----------



## pianozach

Share Your Most Passive Aggressive Notes


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> When did Gabriel decide to make his first Foray into composing music?


I don't know. But to compensate:

_Fauré made a Foray into la forêt with this:_

*



*


----------



## Mister Meow

Roger Knox said:


> I don't know. But to compensate:
> 
> _Fauré made a Foray into writing a mélodie about la forêt with this:_
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Très bon!

I don't listen to Fauré all that much, but I kinda like that piece.

If I were to grade that performance on beauty, peacefulness, serenity, and depth of emotion, I would grade it A, A, A, and A. (Yes, that's _4 A_). (groan)


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Très bon!
> 
> I don't listen to Fauré all that much, but I kinda like that piece.
> 
> If I were to grade that performance on beauty, peacefulness, serenity, and depth of emotion, I would grade it A, A, A, and A. (Yes, that's _4 A_). (groan)


I'm a big fan of this composer:
aye, ae, é, eh? (done)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mister Meow said:


> Très bon!
> 
> I don't listen to Fauré all that much, but I kinda like that piece.
> 
> If I were to grade that performance on beauty, peacefulness, serenity, and depth of emotion, I would grade it A, A, A, and A. (Yes, that's _4 A_). (groan)


AAAA, is that like a tiny battery?


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Share Your Most Passive Aggressive Notes


Do you mean something like the mixed-message *Ab#*?


----------



## Waehnen

*Serious discussion over made-up music facts*

Something like:


The last seminal 3 Piano Quartets of Sibelius (1920-1923)
Wagner Symphony no. 9 (the most influential of them all?)
The long friendship and collaboration of Pierre Boulez and Philip Glass


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> The last seminal 3 Piano Quartets of Sibelius (1920-1923)


In the end he decided to unFinnish them.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> AAAA, is that like a tiny battery?


Yeah, except in England they call it a hemidemisemiquaver battery.


----------



## Mister Meow

Who exactly is Deflator Mouse? Is he some kind of comic superhero?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Who completed Mozarts piano sonatas?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mister Meow said:


> Who exactly is Deflator Mouse? Is he some kind of comic superhero?


I think he's a guy dressed as a bat, but not in a Batman kind of way. We call them "flaggermus" in Norway. They are kind of ugly...


----------



## pianozach

Just how Satanic _IS_ the key of C-flat Minor?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> Just how Satanic _IS_ the key of C-flat Minor?


The more I think about it, the more satanic it becomes, like a flat 11th on a stupid scale...


----------



## Waehnen

List all the Mozartses and Sir Vaughan Williamses of todays world!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Plumbers saying their names in operas


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood

Could "La fanciulla del West" be called a spaghetti western?


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Just how Satanic _IS_ the key of C-flat Minor?


It doesn't exist in my religion. But, oh-oh, that interval: F-flat to B-flat ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Otis B. Driftwood said:


> Could "La fanciulla del West" be called a spaghetti western?


Couldn't find "fanciulla" pasta. Do you mean "fettucini" or "farfalle?" I prefer the prosody of _La fettucini del West_.

You're welcome,
Opera Snob


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> List all the Mozartses and Sir Vaughan Williamses of todays world!


Dunno of any. But I understand there are quite a few Scarlatti's living in Madrid. Domenico had a lot of kids. Just trying to be helpful ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Otis B. Driftwood said:


> Could "La fanciulla del West" be called a spaghetti western?


Incidentally, "Otis B. Driftwood" reminds me of my teen years in Vancouver when we used to go down to the beach, gather driftwood, have a bonfire, sing songs, and support our national brewery. Perhaps young people in Australia did that too! Coincidentally it was around the time of Otis Redding's famous song "Dock of the Bay." Of course there could be other reasons for the name "Otis B. Driftwood," but right now I can't think of any ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Plumbers saying their names in operas


Was it a plumber who finally found The Ring?


----------



## pianozach

The Lord of the Rings, Opera cycle.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A common them
A common us
C'mon a common thus...


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> A common them
> A common us
> C'mon a common thus...


Do you have Viking ancestors?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luchesi said:


> Do you have Viking ancestors?


Probably, just like many Norwegians  At least my name is very viking!


----------



## Waehnen

The influence of Vikings to Viennese classicism


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The vikings are the pioneers of rock...


----------



## Philidor

1) Is the word "underrated" overrated in forums on classical music and vice versa?

2) Suggest an election procedure for the "Under- and Overrated Decision Committee" (UODC).


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> Do you have Viking ancestors?
> 
> 
> Kjetil Heggelund said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......................
> A common us
> ......................
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh ... I hope you didn't mean to sneak in there -- a "communist!"
Click to expand...


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> 1) Is the word "underrated" overrated in forums on classical music and vice versa?


The word "underrated" is overrated in both forums on classical music, AND in classical music on forums.

AND I am being a perfect nuisance but, well, it is Ideas for Stupid Threads ...


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood

Roger Knox said:


> Of course there could be other reasons for the name "Otis B. Driftwood," but right now I can't think of any ...


Here's a hint: "A Night at the Opera"


----------



## Waehnen

The relationship between the gigue and the polka dance and their role in the works of Wilhelm Stenhammar.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What if I started a thread where only I will post?


----------



## Roger Knox

Otis B. Driftwood said:


> Here's a hint: "A Night at the Opera"


Now I get your drift!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What if I started a thread where only I will post?


Aaargh!!! starting a thread and being the only one posting -- it's happened to me though not intentionally. The internet can be unforgiving and if you start a thread where only you will post, others may be passive-aggressive (ignore it), hostile, sarcastic. Or you may attract a tr... . There may be a few kind souls who send you sympathy posts, or who try to explain the error you have made. However, your thread would certainly fit the mandate of Ideas for Stupid Threads, and I would support that by not posting on your thread.


----------



## Waehnen

Rate all the compositions you have ever heard.

List your most heartfelt musical experiences in detail so that other forum people can trash them.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Rate all the compositions you have ever heard.
> 
> List your most heartfelt musical experiences in detail so that other forum people can trash them.


Ooooh ... this sounds like a gargantuan shambolic data mining and qualitative analysis project, a complete and utter travesty that threatens to reveal my musical innards to all and sundry, leaving me no choice but to deploy to the full my unlimited supply of bilious, venom-ridden retaliation ... _(blah, blah). Oh yes this is Ideas for Stupid Threads, silly me ..._


----------



## pianozach

_I like Tchaikovsky_
_She likes Tchaikovsky
He likes Tchaikovsky
They like Tchaikovsky_
_Wouldn't you like to like Tchaikovsky too?_


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> The relationship between the gigue and the polka dance and their role in the works of Wilhelm Stenhammar.


The Polka is in simple meter.
The Gigue is in compound meter.

$ Interest accumulates to a higher level in the Gigue. Stenhammer could have loaned the Gigue's $urplus at double the interest to the Polka and when that Polka paid it back pocketed that $urplus, but I think he was too much of an artist and gentleman to do that.


----------



## Roger Knox

Names for a thread on which nobody posts:

Virtual Thread​
Virginal Thread​
Null Thread​


----------



## Mister Meow

Roger Knox said:


> Names for a thread on which nobody posts:
> 
> Virtual Thread​
> Virginal Thread​
> Null Thread​


Or perhaps:

Invisible Thread
Shunned Thread


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wurst Mahler Conductor


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wurst Mahler Conductor


The Hotdog


----------



## Waehnen

Mister Meow said:


> Or perhaps:
> 
> Invisible Thread
> Shunned Thread


Burnished Thread / Burnished moments in music

(Somebody pointed out that the word ´burnished´ is used a lot in classical music reviews!)


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood

Waehnen said:


> (Somebody pointed out that the word ´burnished´ is used a lot in classical music reviews!)


Now there's a (stupid?) idea for a thread - most overused clichés in classical reviews.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I see funny Americans...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How many people think classical music is composed for films?


----------



## Waehnen

Lyrical and ethereal female composers


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Burnished Thread / Burnished moments in music
> 
> (Somebody pointed out that the word ´burnished´ is used a lot in classical music reviews!)


Well, it could be worse. I'd rather have my music _burnished _than sanded, distressed or lacquered. Trouble is, burnishing isn't what it used to be. And if the word is showing up in reviews, then it's too common. As for me, I prefer my music to be _pellucid _...


----------



## Roger Knox

_After Cage: Silence is a Bore_

The future of music lies in the one-note composition. Who has not at some time yearned for brevity in new music? The only problem is, "How would you know when the beginning ends and the ending begins?"


----------



## Mister Meow

I've seen violinists pluck strings. Why don't pianists pluck strings? 🤷‍♂️ 🙃


----------



## Philidor

What is the original recipe for Tapiola?


----------



## pianozach

Mister Meow said:


> I've seen violinists pluck strings. Why don't pianists pluck strings? 🤷‍♂️ 🙃


They do, on rare occasions.

Here, in ELP's Take a Pebble, Keith Emerson both plucks AND strums the strings at the beginning.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haydns pluck and strum symphonies


----------



## Waehnen

Any symphonies for the left handed?

Any concertantes for people with asthma?


----------



## SanAntone

Questions that I could answer myself by using Google or Wikiperdia but instead I want someone else to do that for me.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Had to delete - Solid idea - but required use of images which had copyright/trademark symbols..


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What was I thinking?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The birth of the post modern man


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> I've seen violinists pluck strings. Why don't pianists pluck strings? 🤷‍♂️ 🙃


But they do -- in avant-garde piano music. At least they did back in my day (harrumph!). But leaning inside the piano for any length of time can be hard on the back.


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> What is the original recipe for Tapiola?


Only Mme. Sibelius would have known the secret.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The birth of the post modern man


The post-partum coming-to-be of the post-modern man is problematic because, "How can you be post-modern if you haven't known modern?" (he ponders, post-reply)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> The post-partum coming-to-be of the post-modern man is problematic because, "How can you be post-modern if you haven't known modern?" (he ponders, post-reply)


Oops, I meant "the birth of the modern postman"


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What was I thinking?


What am I liking?


----------



## Mister Meow

Roger Knox said:


> But they do -- in avant-garde piano music. At least they did back in my day (harrumph!). But leaning inside the piano for any length of time can be hard on the back.


Maybe it would be easier with an upright piano. 🤔


----------



## Waehnen

Dada rhythms

Which instrument of the string family would have Gorbachev played?

Is tuba the new clarinet of the orchestra?

If they held a concert on the moon, would you attend?

The greatest Gesualdo conductor of all time


----------



## Luchesi

What effect does the appearance of your Avatar have on other members? 

Should we project or reflect playfulness, or ageing with wisdom, or attractiveness or weirdness etc.?


----------



## Waehnen

What should be played at the first concert on the moon when humanity has settled there?


----------



## mikeh375

Waehnen said:


> What should be played at the first concert on the moon when humanity has settled there?


Whatever it is it'll need gravitas....yawn, sorry.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The birth of the post modern man





Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Oops, I meant "the birth of the modern postman"


Nice try at a correction, but aren't you really just "mailing it in."📪


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Nice try at a correction, but aren't you really just "mailing it in."📪


Don't remember...sorry! Maybe I felt I had to write something smart, but had no idea for a stupid thread...


----------



## Bulldog

Waehnen said:


> What should be played at the first concert on the moon when humanity has settled there?


"Fly Me to the Moon" written in 1954 by Bart Howard.


----------



## Philidor

Waehnen said:


> What should be played at the first concert on the moon when humanity has settled there?


Philip Glass: Sex in Space (Commissioned work)
Peteris Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
* * * * *
Amanda Lee Falkenberg: The Moons Symphony

(Encore - Claude Debussy: Claire de Lune)


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Don't remember...sorry! Maybe I felt I had to write something smart, but had no idea for a stupid thread...


No need to say sorry -- that's what us Canadians do, too much!  Anyway "the birth of the modern postman" has classic potential, IMO. I can imagine a mock symphonic poem -- _The Birth of the Modern Mail Carrier_ (though it would require some research) with an orchestra larger than Mahler's and awe-inspiring visuals. It would star a "letter carrier" whose fleet of drones do all the work while he/she does almost nothing. As for me and my stupid pun on "mailing it in," despite your impeccable English I'm not sure if you know this idiom, that means just doing something without effort or interest.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mail it in thread


----------



## Philidor

Poll: Do you think a marathon is too long?

(1) 10 km are enough - get a life!
(2) 15 km is the right distance
(3) Half-marathon is the ideal compromise
(4) 30 km and then one litre two pints of Guinness in less than one minute.
(5) Marathon is fine with 42.2 km. Shorter distances are for the fainthearts.
(6) The usual Marathon is just the entrance to the really funny competitions. Hawaii is waiting for you.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Philidor said:


> Poll: Do you think a marathon is too long?
> 
> (1) 10 km are enough - get a life!
> (2) 15 km is the right distance
> (3) Half-marathon is the ideal compromise
> (4) 30 km and then one litre two pints of Guinness in less than one minute.
> (5) Marathon is fine with 42.2 km. Shorter distances are for the fainthearts.
> (6) The usual Marathon is just the entrance to the really funny competitions. Hawaii is waiting for you.


I will have a go at no. 4, but I'll use my car...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Don't drink and drive, drive and drink!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lets rewrite some music where there's only 11 notes in an octave! YeY  Meaning equal steps and so on...


----------



## Luchesi

Why is A the lowest note on my piano? That A0 is approximately 7.5 Hz above the lowest limit of hearing. 

It's likely merely due to the alphabet.. But if you follow the fifths up to the last note on the piano, which is a C, it might be that you can fit the 12 triads (without any repeating). It's A, E, B etc. up to D. The C-sharp and the E notes of A major are higher than C8, and there's no more. 

How far above C8 is the limit of hearing?

from an email I received;

The letter A is derived from the Phoenician letter aleph—a western Semitic word referring to the aforementioned beast of burden. Aleph can be traced back to the *Middle Bronze Age* and the Proto-Sinaitic script found in parts of Egypt and Canaan from around 1850 BCE


----------



## Luchesi

Waehnen said:


> What should be played at the first concert on the moon when humanity has settled there?


Since humans will probably be living in the lava tubes on the Moon (they're huge), I assume Mancini was thinking of rivers of lava when he wrote Moon River for their theme song. hehe


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> Since humans will probably be living in the lava tubes on the Moon (they're huge), I assume Mancini was thinking of rivers of lava when he wrote Moon River for their theme song. hehe


So now I'll be thinking of lava tubes when listening to Moon River. And atmospheric rivers with Somewhere Over the Rainbow. Who said the American Songbook is out of date?


----------



## pianozach

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Don't drink and drive, drive and drink!


If you're not supposed to drink and drive then why do they sell beer at gas stations?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> If you're not supposed to drink and drive then why do they sell beer at gas stations?


Do they? Where, where?? (I actually never looked for it).


----------



## Philidor

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Don't drink and drive, drive and drink!


Drinking alcohol doesn't solve your problems, right.

But drinking no alcohol doesn't solve your problems either.

So why not to drink alcohol?


----------



## pianozach

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do they? Where, where?? (I actually never looked for it).


Here in California practically every gas station has a mini-mart. Some are fairly tiny, but some are as large as a 7-11. Some even have a small fast-food chain inside.

Almost all of them have a sizeable wall of cold drinks; sodas, energy drinks, and beer.


----------



## Art Rock

Why does Mahler's Second Symphony take longer than Chopin's Minute Waltz??


----------



## Monsalvat

Why does Chopin's Minute Waltz take longer than a minute?


----------



## Waehnen

Art Rock said:


> Why does Mahler's Second Symphony take longer than Chopin's Minute Waltz??


That´s the question of the generation, practically on everyone´s lips!


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> So now I'll be thinking of lava tubes when listening to Moon River. And atmospheric rivers with Somewhere Over the Rainbow. Who said the American Songbook is out of date?


Yes, those atmospheric rivers we've talked about don't seem to make it over to the eastern half of Canada. I don't remember ever seeing one. I think they flow well to the south of you, because you're just too far from the Pacific (and they don't survive the destructive energy resulting from the intense temperature contrasts to the north of you).

You have so much cloudiness up there due to your positive vorticity, which results from Earth's radius being shorter up there. We live on a round rock, 'weird to think about.

Down here in the desert, our song from the American Songbook could be Blue Skies nothing but blue skies, but that song is But Not For You. hehe


----------



## Flamme

What The heck Happen to this place? lol


----------



## Luchesi

Flamme said:


> What The heck Happen to this place? lol


I know, but what the heck happened to you?


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> You have so much cloudiness up there due to your positive vorticity, which results from Earth's radius being shorter up there. We live on a round rock, 'weird to think about.
> 
> Down here in the desert, our song from the American Songbook could be Blue Skies nothing but blue skies, but that song is But Not For You. hehe


So if positive vorticity causes cloudiness, do constant blue skies result from negative vorticity? Sincerely I hope you get some relief in the form of dihydrogen monoxide (H20).

Blue Skies was my Dad's favorite song. I played it at his funeral.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> So if positive vorticity causes cloudiness, do constant blue skies result from negative vorticity? Sincerely I hope you get some relief in the form of dihydrogen monoxide (H20).
> 
> Blue Skies was my Dad's favorite song. I played it at his funeral.


Yes, Irving was such a special homespun genius (as I've gotten older I appreciate his songs more and more).

Yes, negative vorticity advection (NVA) will allow clouds to dissipate very predictively. 

Right now I can't think of a clearing situation that doesn't involve NVA (extra tropical).


----------



## Philidor

Did the asteroid hit by DART now turn towards the earth?


----------



## Mister Meow

Here's my latest idea for a stupid thread. This might be one of my better (or worse) ideas:

_A Comprehensive, Statistical Analysis of the Occurrence of Common Themes in Operas_

This includes:

characters in disguise or otherwise not being who they appear to be
love triangles
characters who die and then magically come back to life later
barbers.

P. S. As I am typing this, I am listening to the overture to _Il barbiere di Siviglia_.  Every time I hear it, I think about Elmer Fudd and Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Luchesi

Philidor said:


> Did the asteroid hit by DART now turn towards the earth?


I hate when that happens.

Aliens can use it as a cover to hit us with a bolide.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Opera fans say the darndest things


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Why do many people think?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

whateverhappenedtoallthefunintheworld?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What are common features of Norwegian vocal music and German disco in Mongolia?


----------



## Waehnen

How did _*Die Schwäne* _that flew over _*The Ainola Residence of Sibelius* _affect _*The*_ _*Swan of Tuonela*,_ or even more importantly, the finale of _*The 5th Symphony*_?


----------



## Philidor

Waehnen said:


> How did _*Die Schwäne* _that flew over _*The Ainola Residence of Sibelius* _affect _*The*_ _*Swan of Tuonela*,_ or even more importantly, the finale of _*The 5th Symphony*_?


They didn't. 

The finale of op. 82 was already written when Sibelius saw the swans and had the well-known association.


----------



## Waehnen

The Immorality of Otto Klemperer


----------



## Waehnen

Philidor said:


> They didn't.
> 
> The finale of op. 82 was already written when Sibelius saw the swans and had the well-known association.


I happen to know also that Ainola didn´t even exist when The Lemminkäinen Legends was composed. That is hardly the point of this stupid thread suggestion, though.


----------



## Mister Meow

Was Pachelbel's Cannon used in the first performance of Tchaikovsky's _1812 Overture_?


----------



## Philidor

What is the difference between "Stupid Ideas for Threads" and "Ideas for Stupid Threads"?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Philidor said:


> What is the difference between "Stupid Ideas for Threads" and "Ideas for Stupid Threads"?


I believe one got pretty out of control...(your mind is totally controlled...)
...wait! You are new here! Hahaha...


----------



## Art Rock

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I believe one got pretty out of control...(your mind is totally controlled...)
> ...wait! You are new here! Hahaha...


That was Stupid Thread Ideas, something completely different.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How many Zappa quotes have you encountered lately?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Best thread for spam


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Has anyone of you seen Paganini perform live?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Has anyone of you seen Paganini perform live?


Not me. I haven't seen him perform dead either. I hope he's changed his ways and come back to life somewhere.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Best thread for spam


I prefer it on pumpernickel thread.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Opera fans say the darndest things


Yeah, like _Cosi fan tutte_. Darn stupid thing to say.


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> I prefer it on pumpernickel thread.


Don't ask me to define "pumpernickel thread."


----------



## Mister Meow

This is a true story. I am not making this up. This evening I was browsing the online listing of adoptable cats at the shelter near me. Some cats are surrendered, others are picked up as strays. Regardless of how the cats get into the shelter system, each cat is given a name, though I don't know by whom. Currently, one of the cats at the shelter has been named Furr Elise. 😺

Furr Elise


----------



## Waehnen

The Pippi Långstrump Symphony


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Waehnen said:


> The Pippi Långstrump Symphony


Hope there's a part for a horse with spots!


----------



## Luchesi

One thread for members who want to discuss anything and everything, as it comes up in the conversations.
No monitors telling us what we can talk about. Big warning signs (with a buzzer alarm if it's possible) so that other members who think they must read the posts won't accidentally have their feelings hurt.


----------



## Waehnen

The most hurtful classical music opinions


----------



## Luchesi

A thread about trying to understand the musical ideas in early Haydn sonatas. Years ago I ignored them, but recently on YouTube many ideas about how they might sound (probably beyond what Haydn could have conceived due to the skill of modern players) has changed my mind. And now I want to learn (memorize) some of them. 

They're difficult to get to sound masterful, while looking simple on the page. The Haydn players have spent years on this, and I haven't.


----------



## Mister Meow

(With thanks to Waehnen whose real thread I have shamelessly borrowed.)

Do you find any of Mahler´s symphonies to be too short?

A) No.
B) Nope.
C) Never.
D) Nay.
E) Negative.

Multiple votes are allowed.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> The most hurtful classical music opinions


Hard to reply to this one, even for a wizened veteran of Stupid Threads. I want to like it but can't, and I want to dislike it but can't. It just sits there, sullenly. So to heck with the Like button, let's turn to Health Care and apply the Classical Music Opinion Pain Scale, with 10 high and 1 low. 10 is anything that says a new music composition is "interesting."


----------



## Philidor

Career in Classical Music without Alcohol and other Drugs?


----------



## Waehnen

If a symphony was composed in the bottom of the ocean, what would it be like?


----------



## Waehnen

Serious debate on imaginary composers and their output


----------



## Philidor

Why do inferior composers try to improve the masters?


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> Career in Classical Music without Alcohol and other Drugs?


All stupidity aside for this one. I've heard classical music performers speak like athletes about the importance of their conditioning, and that makes sense to me. Unless there's some medical reason, using alcohol or drugs more than minimally in a classical music career doesn't. But achieving the best lifestyle can be difficult for some.


----------



## Waehnen

Philidor said:


> Why do inferior composers try to improve the masters?


I cannot speak for others but as an almost totally unknown composer myself I spot places of grandeur and mastery and also places of possible improvement in the work of other composers in order to improve my own musical thinking and in order to advance the healthy critical attitude in the classical music community. Also, I do not believe in worshipping the great composers as superhuman. That is not good for the individual nor the community. Also, I do not care if someone hints I am inferior. Tells more about them than me.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> A thread about trying to understand the musical ideas in early Haydn sonatas.
> ... They're difficult to get to sound masterful, while looking simple on the page ...


Yes everyone says Mozart is hard, but what makes Haydn so easy? Some of those early sonatas will never sound masterful IMO. Experts in Historically Informed Performance have worked hard and achieved certain things, but I find you have to have enough confidence to play this music the way you feel, not copy another's mannerisms.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> If a symphony was composed in the bottom of the ocean, what would it be like?


Little Symphony ("Octopus's Garden") 
R. Starr, arr. by anon.

1. In the shade
2. Beneath the waves
3. Near a cave
4. With you

After skipping three redundant movements, we refuse to speculate re No. 4.


----------



## Philidor

Roger Knox said:


> All stupidity aside for this one. I've heard classical music performers speak like athletes about the importance of their conditioning, and that makes sense to me. Unless there's some medical reason, using alcohol or drugs more than minimally in a classical music career doesn't.


I immediately understand that reducing the ability of coordination would have an impact on each pianist and violinist and probably many others.

Björling was known for fighting his stage fright with alcohol.

With conductors, I am not sure.


----------



## Philidor

Waehnen said:


> Also, I do not believe in worshipping the great composers as superhuman.


There is a gap between "worshipping the great composers" and "requiring a minimum level of competence for suggestions on improvements of masterworks" and I am optimistic that you have the abilities to recognize this gap.


----------



## Monsalvat

Philidor said:


> I immediately understand that reducing the ability of coordination would have an impact on each pianist and violinist and probably many others.
> 
> Björling was known for fighting his stage fright with alcohol.
> 
> With conductors, I am not sure.


Poor Björling. I remember reading about him in John Culshaw's memoirs. He wasn't showing up for a recording project (Verdi I think, don't remember which opera) and when Culshaw tracked him down, he was completely inebriated and made some insinuation about Solti's sexual orientation and eventually was released from the project while Decca scrambled, postponing the project. Weeks later he was dead. So I think this would have been _Un ballo in maschera_ since Culshaw would have wanted to get his Riccardo recorded for posterity. The recording was ultimately made after Björling's death, in 1961 with Carlo Bergonzi instead of Björling. I feel pity for him, addicted and dependent on alcohol like that and unable to prevent himself from such erratic behavior.


----------



## Luchesi

I'm a pianist and I'm left-handed.

Mozart, Beethoven, Rachmaninov, Glenn Gould, Barenboim, CPE Bach, Paganini were left-handed. Does this mean what I think it means about me?


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> All stupidity aside for this one. I've heard classical music performers speak like athletes about the importance of their conditioning, and that makes sense to me. Unless there's some medical reason, using alcohol or drugs more than minimally in a classical music career doesn't. But achieving the best lifestyle can be difficult for some.


It 'allows' you to discover a piece anew, but that's not good when you're playing in public. lol


----------



## pianozach

Waehnen said:


> If a symphony was composed in the bottom of the ocean, what would it be like?


Salty.


----------



## Mister Meow

pianozach said:


> Salty.


I also imagine it would be very dark.


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Salty.


If the symphony makes the surrounding waters too salty, it will rise up in the ocean and float before it can be completed, the "Unsunken Titan" symphonic torso.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> I'm a pianist and I'm left-handed.
> 
> Mozart, Beethoven, Rachmaninov, Glenn Gould, Barenboim, CPE Bach, Paganini were left-handed. Does this mean what I think it means about me?


Does it mean you think Paganini was a pianist?


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> Does it mean you think Paganini was a pianist?


and Barenboim had died. Oops! he'll be 80 next year. I remember him as a young pianist. I was very young and he struck me as very powerful.

I haven't seen a violinist holding the violin in the right hand. Have you?


----------



## Waehnen

Philidor said:


> There is a gap between "worshipping the great composers" and "requiring a minimum level of competence for suggestions on improvements of masterworks" and I am optimistic that you have the abilities to recognize this gap.


Again, hinting that I do not have "a minimum level of competence", tells more about the one who says is than it says about me. I feel no urge to try to put people down. Obviously some people have a great urge for such. Also, I would never start proving my competence for such people.


----------



## Philidor

Just deliver some facts on the factual layer of the discussion instead of arguing with assumptions on personal beliefs of other people ("worshippping composers") and we can get one step further.

I didn't see any argument from you so far besides your justification that you are entitled to criticize Mahler and your verdict on others, who are worshipping him, according to your statement.

We already encountered this situation: You are doing exactly what you are reproaching others for.

And should you say that I am putting you down - well I just describe my perception. If my perception applies, then you are "down" (relative to Mahler - in the sense of "being on eye's level"), but I am not the reason. I didn't put you down, you already were "down" (relative to Mahler) before the two of us encountered. - However, I still hope that my perception is wrong. Your turn.

I do not say that Mahler's symphonies are sacrosanct (of course they are not), but those who are criticizing the music in a quite primitive and fundamental way ("it is too long") should show that they are more or less on eye's level with the composer. Imho. And, the more primitive and fundamental the accusation is, the more elaborated it has to be. Imho.

Else, I would assume, that those guys are just a little overstrained by the complexitiy of the music (which is extreme in the finale of Mahler 6, even by his own measures) and are trying to look for reasons outside themselves.

An argument for this is that those guys are not complaining about the third symphony, which is longer, but less complex, e, g. in terms of counterpoint and form.

I would now expect an argument, why the sixth is too long and the third isn't.

However, we are in the wrong thread. (Or we are exactly in the right thread. Maybe.)

I leave the last statement to you.


----------



## Art Rock

Please use this thread for its purpose, not for discussions like these. There are plenty of other threads where this discussion could (and should) be held.


----------



## Luchesi

Who's your favorite monitor on TC? Which monitor gives the best explanations for what they're obligated to do?

If I was a monitor I think I would become obsessed with so many things to do.


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> Who's your favorite monitor on TC? Which monitor gives the best explanations for what they're obligated to do?
> 
> If I was a monitor I think I would become obsessed with so many things to do.


October 10th (10/10) is *"Monitor For A Day Day"*. You should apply. Your odds are good of winning, as no one else really WANTS to do it in the first place.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

If I was a monitor...
(...what is a monitor...
if it's what I think it is) I'll get a headache...⚡🔊📢


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> October 10th (10/10) is *"Monitor For A Day Day"*. You should apply. Your odds are good of winning, as no one else really WANTS to do it in the first place.


I've been giving more attention to psychology on the Internet, here and YouTube commenters and Reddit. People seem to be more cryptic. In the real world people would be looking for a facial clues etc., and then they might give up and say, "what are you talking about?". But it wouldn't be mean spirited.


----------



## Waehnen

Could a time machine bring Otto Klemperer back?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Waehnen said:


> Could a time machine bring Otto Klemperer back?


Yes, but Jesus, man!!!


----------



## Mister Meow

Honk if you like J. S. Bach.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Monologues of the only guy who doesn't like soccer.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> Who's your favorite monitor on TC? Which monitor gives the best explanations for what they're obligated to do?
> 
> If I was a monitor I think I would become obsessed with so many things to do.


I would say Art Rock. He gives explanations even when it's not exactly clear what the team has to do, if anything. I find the other monitors to be invisible, or gone -- neither of which is a criticism.
I would have more faith in a driverless motorcycle than a monitor-less TC.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> I've been giving more attention to psychology on the Internet, here and YouTube commenters and Reddit. People seem to be more cryptic. In the real world people would be looking for a facial clues etc., and then they might give up and say, "what are you talking about?". But it wouldn't be mean spirited.


Psychology on the Internet is difficult for many reasons. The presence of posters who do not exist is one. Even the ones who do exist can be confusing. I heard a saying -- something like, "Never assume malice in something that may simply be incompetence." Then it becomes much easier. How many Internet commentators strike you as competent in the thing they are talking about? That sounds arrogant and elitist, I know. Probably I need to lighten up.


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> Psychology on the Internet is difficult for many reasons. The presence of posters who do not exist is one. Even the ones who do exist can be confusing. I heard a saying -- something like, "Never assume malice in something that may simply be incompetence." Then it becomes much easier. How many Internet commentators strike you as competent in the thing they are talking about? That sounds arrogant and elitist, I know. Probably I need to lighten up.


No, you're right.

There are plenty of "bots" that post. And many real posters spread misinformation, or misstate their intended message - often due to their lack of competence with the language in which they are posting.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> I would say Art Rock. He gives explanations even when it's not exactly clear what the team has to do, if anything. I find the other monitors to be invisible, or gone -- neither of which is a criticism.
> I would have more faith in a driverless motorcycle than a monitor-less TC.


How many have PhDs in science? Does that seem odd?


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> How many have PhDs in science? Does that seem odd?


PhDs in science? -- I don't know as far as the monitors are concerned. Are they good at decoding "cryptic" posts? A lot of scientists have a significant background and/or interest in music, often classical music. I know that science is often closely "monitored" -- research grant proposals, journal articles, lab procedures, technical standards -- but it's not the same as this kind of monitoring, is it?


----------



## Mister Meow

Honk if you like geese.


----------



## pianozach

What does this smell like?


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> PhDs in science? -- I don't know as far as the monitors are concerned. Are they good at decoding "cryptic" posts? A lot of scientists have a significant background and/or interest in music, often classical music. I know that science is often closely "monitored" -- research grant proposals, journal articles, lab procedures, technical standards -- but it's not the same as this kind of monitoring, is it?


I like where I work, because universities come to us, they've already gotten their funding, they've already gotten their projects approved by the government, and they just follow our guidance and use our facility. We hope we don't have another Roswell, but there's little chance of that happening these days..


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> and Barenboim had died. Oops! he'll be 80 next year. I remember him as a young pianist. I was very young and he struck me as very powerful.
> 
> I haven't seen a violinist holding the violin in the right hand. Have you?


Barenboim was and is a powerful artist; a _wunderkind _pianist who maintained that career while becoming an important conductor. At this point is does seem like he's been in the spotlight forever. But I haven't followed his career that closely.

As I understand it, traditionally leftie violinists have told to learn to play as righties do. In orchestra it works better if stand partners bow in the same direction, and also the section has a uniform presence. But in an age of non-discrimination some left-handed violinists have decided to play with the left hand bowing and the right hand fingering, and I've seen that in university and community orchestras anyway.


----------



## Waehnen

Concerto for solo whale and orchestra

Concerto for percussion playing monkey and orchestra

Concerto for amplified rattle snake and orchestra

Concerto for amplified crickets and orchestra

Concerto for ten horses and orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

Concerto for tap dancer and orchestra...

Concerto for florist and orchestra...

Hang on, these actually exist.


----------



## Monsalvat




----------



## Philidor

Should Liszt have known it, he would had composed a third PC.


----------



## Philidor

What comes out if you hybridize the Contrabass Triangle with the Theremin?


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> What does this smell like?


Is this a test of whether we've had COVID?


----------



## Mister Meow

Roger Knox said:


> Is this a test of whether we've had COVID?


No, I think it's a scratch-n-sniff. You scratch your screen in that spot and check what it smells like.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pizza!


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> What does this smell like?


I assume you're familiar with the smell of team spirit. It isn't that.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> Barenboim was and is a powerful artist; a _wunderkind _pianist who maintained that career while becoming an important conductor. At this point is does seem like he's been in the spotlight forever. But I haven't followed his career that closely.
> 
> As I understand it, traditionally leftie violinists have told to learn to play as righties do. In orchestra it works better if stand partners bow in the same direction, and also the section has a uniform presence. But in an age of non-discrimination some left-handed violinists have decided to play with the left hand bowing and the right hand fingering, and I've seen that in university and community orchestras anyway.


Who ever heard of a right-handed pianist? j/k

When I was a kid this girl teased me, "you're left-handed that's why you play the piano.". I think she was into me.. lol


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> What does this smell like?


Geese, heads up!


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Honk if you like geese.


Canada geese are pretty, in the sky at least ...


----------



## Waehnen

Your favourite chamber music movement played backwards?
(Mine is probably the 2nd Movement Vivace of Beethoven´s late F-Major String Quartet, op. 135)

Your favourite piano piece played backwards?
(Mine is probably Beethoven´s Mondscheinsonate)

For the record, during my studies at one Christmas party we taught ourselves and sung Christmas songs backwards, recorded them and then listened to the tape backwards, which of course resulted in the songs being performed in their original form, but pronounced and articulated and phrased in a ridiculous manner. I have never ever laughed as much as that night.


----------



## Waehnen

Compare the worst piece of your favourite major composer to the best piece of your most disliked major composer!

(??? What an absolutely stupid idea. Sorry.)


----------



## Waehnen

Top 10 favourite pieces with ironic dance-like hopping


----------



## Luchesi

Waehnen said:


> Your favourite chamber music movement played backwards?
> (Mine is probably the 2nd Movement Vivace of Beethoven´s late F-Major String Quartet, op. 135)
> 
> Your favourite piano piece played backwards?
> (Mine is probably Beethoven´s Mondscheinsonate)
> 
> For the record, during my studies at one Christmas party we taught ourselves and sung Christmas songs backwards, recorded them and then listened to the tape backwards, which of course resulted in the songs being performed in their original form, but pronounced and articulated and phrased in a ridiculous manner. I have never ever laughed as much as that night.


People remember that if you play a specific Beatles song backwards you get "Turn me on dead man..". It's quite clear, surprisingly. We could have a stupid thread (conspiracy theory) explaining how they got that into the recording. Now, that would be a stupid thread. 
But maybe not if we had one of those fanatical fans in here. Fun stuff!


----------



## Mister Meow

Waehnen said:


> Compare the worst piece of your favourite major composer to the best piece of your most disliked major composer!
> 
> (??? What an absolutely stupid idea. Sorry.)


Well, at least you posted your idea in the right place.  No need to apologize for that!


----------



## Mister Meow

My next idea:

_Composers who wrote music that cannot be played._


----------



## Mister Meow

And an adjunct idea:

Composers who wrote music that no one _wants _to play.


----------



## Waehnen

If a stupid thread includes some very great posts, is it still a stupid thread?

If there is a stupid thread that nobody knows about, is it still a stupid thread?

Ontology of a stupid thread

Deconstruction of a stupid thread

What comes after a stupid thread?


----------



## Philidor

Professionals and amateurs.


----------



## Monsalvat

Waehnen said:


> If a stupid thread includes some very great posts, is it still a stupid thread?
> 
> If there is a stupid thread that nobody knows about, is it still a stupid thread?
> 
> Ontology of a stupid thread
> 
> Deconstruction of a stupid thread
> 
> What comes after a stupid thread?


Can a thread be *objectively* stupid?


----------



## Philidor

Fake Posts in "Current Listening"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Philidor said:


> Fake Posts in "Current Listening"


Does it involve "automatic writing"?


----------



## Monsalvat

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Does it involve "automatic writing"?


Or CDs you listened to yesterday but aren't _currently_ listening to.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Monsalvat said:


> Or CDs you listened to yesterday but aren't _currently_ listening to.


...or music your brother listened to


----------



## Philidor

Your top ten pieces composed to celebrate some divorce

(Gesualdo murdered his wife. Maybe we could find some examples there.)


----------



## Philidor

Discussion: "In a first-rate life there is no place for second-rate music".


----------



## Philidor

Which impact does a sex reassignment surgery of a composer have on the ranking of his or her works?


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> And an adjunct idea:
> 
> Composers who wrote music that no one _wants _to play.


First, do these composers deserve the publicity? Yes, the _people _may want to hear the music, but only if they can know what it sounds like, even if it cannot be played. Then in the meantime, perhaps to the _structural engineers_, if the piece requires bells to be hung from the sky as in Scriabin's _Mysterium_. And so on. The Muse requires that no absolute limits be imposed on the creativity of composers, and the idea of music that no one wants to play may have publicity value, so yes, this is shaping up to be a fine Idea for a Stupid Thread, as long as it never happens.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> ... some _very _great posts, ...


_Very greatness_ sounds almost Anglican (I'm Anglican). Will take a pass on the rest.


----------



## Roger Knox

Philidor said:


> Which impact does a sex reassignment surgery of a composer have on the ranking of his or her works?


Nah ain't goin' there.


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> _Very greatness_ sounds almost Anglican (I'm Anglican). Will take a pass on the rest.


I have been to an Anglican mass once, in the great Canterbury Cathedral! Us Lutherans and Anglicans have this convenient ecumenic relationship.


----------



## Waehnen

*The brass instruments of the judgement day?*

On the Judgement day, will it really be a trombone that is played? Or could it be cornet, flugelhorn or even euphonium? Tuba is out of question, I think.


----------



## Philidor

Totaliter aliter.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> I have been to an Anglican mass once, in the great Canterbury Cathedral! Us Lutherans and Anglicans have this convenient ecumenic relationship.


Actually the use of "Very" in the Anglican Church is kind of archaic, but you see as a title "The Very Reverend . . ." sometimes. In my Anglican church choir there was a gentleman who had attended Canterbury Cathedral choir school as a boy. I've visited other English cathedrals but would love to see Canterbury. I don't know much about today's Lutheran Church but I should.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dance the blues


----------



## Mister Meow

Before Mendelssohn wrote his _Songs Without Words_, what other ideas did he consider but reject?

Songs Without Notes
Songs Without Chords
Songs Without Rests


----------



## Waehnen

Why are Bach, Beethoven and Brahms the most underrated and overlooked Three B´s?


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> Actually the use of "Very" in the Anglican Church is kind of archaic, but you see as a title "The Very Reverend . . ." sometimes. In my Anglican church choir there was a gentleman who had attended Canterbury Cathedral choir school as a boy. I've visited other English cathedrals but would love to see Canterbury. I don't know much about today's Lutheran Church but I should.


2 years ago I applied for a tenor spot in a great church choir in Helsinki. In the test I had to sing something from Mozart´s Requiem prima vista as part of a 4-part harmony and a piano accompaniment. I got in the choir but there were so many rehearsals for the Requiem that I had to leave out before the first performance. I just didn´t have the time nor the commitment. Something I am still somewhat embarrassed about.


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Before Mendelssohn wrote his _Songs Without Words_, what other ideas did he consider but reject?
> Songs Without Notes
> Songs Without Chords
> Songs Without Rests


I don't know about Mendelssohn. But were you thinking about the course of 21st century music? Music without notes or chords? No problem. As for "Songs Without Rests," _(clears throat)_ that would lead to all sorts of trouble: Musicians would threaten to go on strike! Ministries of Labor would be mandated to do extensive investigations! There would be demonstrations, chants of "Our Rests/Our Rights!" and "Hey hey, Ho ho, Songs Without Rests have got to go!" But then (_heh heh_), the governments would institute return-to-work legislation on the musicians! New contracts would mandate that they be _paid by the note! _Insidiously, in order not to starve musicians would now be reduced to begging for _more _notes and _fewer _rests! Security mikes and cameras would monitor them and pay would be deducted for missing notes! All in all, this "Songs Without Rests" is a brilliant contribution to the growing stupidity literature.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> 2 years ago I applied for a tenor spot in a great church choir in Helsinki. In the test I had to sing something from Mozart´s Requiem prima vista as part of a 4-part harmony and a piano accompaniment. I got in the choir but there were so many rehearsals for the Requiem that I had to leave out before the first performance. I just didn´t have the time nor the commitment. Something I am still somewhat embarrassed about.


Sorry to hear about that. Here a singer would expect to know how many rehearsals were required from the get-go.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Why are Bach, Beethoven and Brahms the most underrated and overlooked Three B´s?


I think it's because in Germany the musical pitch B is called H, while B-Flat is called B. This state of confusion has so befuddled the rest of the world that for the past three centuries people in retaliation have chosen to ignore the music of Bach, Beethoven and Brahms completely, including that which they composed before they were born.


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> I think it's because in Germany the musical pitch B is called H, while B-Flat is called B. This state of confusion has so befuddled the rest of the world that for the past three centuries people in retaliation have chosen to ignore the music of Bach, Beethoven and Brahms completely, including that which they composed before they were born.


Isn´t it kinda awful and depressing that the compositions can be dropped out of the repertoire of the ensembles and out of the CD collections of regular people even before the composers have been born? And that is precisely what happened to the neglected Three B´s!!! But nobody cares nowadays, all they do is Instagram. You ain´t gonna find the Three B´s there, I can tell you that.


----------



## Monsalvat

I thought the 3 B’s were Bartók, Berg, and Britten. Or was it Berio, Babbitt, and Barber? Just can’t remember...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The 333 B's: When, where and why were they here?


----------



## Waehnen

Who are the Three A´s and who are the Three C´s? We need an ABC of Classical Music! Please contribute!


----------



## Waehnen

Could a whole symphony orchestra fit in a superjumbo and perform for the leaders of the world on their way to a conference?


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Isn´t it kinda awful and depressing that the compositions can be dropped out of the repertoire of the ensembles and out of the CD collections of regular people even before the composers have been born? And that is precisely what happened to the neglected Three B´s!!! But nobody cares nowadays, all they do is Instagram. You ain´t gonna find the Three B´s there, I can tell you that.


Awful and depressing indeed. But what is worse, with the B's out of the way, the A's are plotting to take over! It's already started; witness the shattering success of the "Symphony of Vowels" by Oerfüs Aardvärk!


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> Awful and depressing indeed. But what is worse, with the B's out of the way, the A's are plotting to take over! It's already started; witness the shattering success of the "Symphony of Vowels" by Oerfüs Aardvärk!


We have to be able to _something_ about it! Also, I have bit of a dilemma here, because I also enjoy the Symphony of Vowels, and I know I am not supposed to... Aardvärk is a genius, although I am not supposed to think that way. Is it me that pulled the rug from under the feet of The Three B´s? After all these year, was it me? Am I the one who has been scheming behind the infrastructure all this time? I don´t know who to trust these days!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Waehnen said:


> Could a whole symphony orchestra fit in a superjumbo and perform for the leaders of the world on their way to a conference?


They could, should and would. Pack it up! Send them to Borneo.


----------



## Monsalvat

Waehnen said:


> Could a whole symphony orchestra fit in a superjumbo and perform for the leaders of the world on their way to a conference?


Osborne's biography of Karajan had a picture of one of his wives, probably Eliette not long after they were married, playing the posthorn in the passenger cabin of an aircraft during a Berlin Philharmonic tour. There was also an anecdote that while the BPO was touring, they sang the hunters' chorus from Act III of _Der Freischütz_ which delighted everyone (possibly also in an airport).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Academic turbo overkill thread.
333 works by the 333 B's.
Only doctoral theses allowed, or you're banned.


----------



## pianozach

Abandoned Subways that are converted into Concert Halls.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> Abandoned Subways that are converted into Concert Halls.






Here you go. I didn't know anyone played there, but it has been a "ghost station" forever...


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Abandoned Subways that are converted into Concert Halls.


The difference here is that the subway isn't abandoned.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> The difference here is that the subway isn't abandoned.


The only difference!


----------



## eljr

pianozach said:


> Abandoned Subways that are converted into Concert Halls.


World's oldest subway tunnel a few blocks from where I lived.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today, how many complete symphony cycles did you listen to today?


----------



## Waehnen

The composer whose complete works cycle you listened to this morning?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Waehnen said:


> The composer whose complete works cycle you listened to this morning?


Telemann and Orlando di Lasso actually.


----------



## Waehnen

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Telemann and Orlando di Lasso actually.


Considering that not even half of Telemann´s output has been performed since his lifetime!


----------



## Luchesi

Waehnen said:


> Considering that not even half of Telemann´s output has been performed since his lifetime!


He listened to his cousin, Basil Telemann. lol


----------



## Waehnen

Any music composed and performed by puppets and/or marionettes?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Regarding a Mendelssohn thread that shall not be mentioned.
Definition of FLUKE


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> The composer whose complete works cycle you listened to this morning?


I rode my complete works cycle to work but during Rachmaninoff's "The Bells" the bell stopped working.


----------



## Roger Knox

A Lonely Posts Therapy (LPT) thread for Ideas For Stupid Threads (IFST's) that were never responded to.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> A Lonely Posts Therapy (LPT) thread for Ideas For Stupid Threads (IFST's) that were never responded to.


LPT for 2 💚


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> A Lonely Posts Therapy (LPT) thread for Ideas For Stupid Threads (IFST's) that were never responded to.


It is courageous and bold to post a stupid idea for a stupid thread and be proud of the post even if nobody likes it or responds to it!


----------



## Waehnen

The boldness in posting a stupid thread


----------



## Mister Meow

Pardon my poor knowledge of the German language, but is _liederhosen_ a word? Does it mean _songs about pants_?


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Pardon my poor knowledge of the German language, but is _liederhosen_ a word? Does it mean _songs about pants_?


You're close! The word is Lederhosen. "Leder" (Ger.) means "leather."


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> The boldness in posting a stupid thread


IMO posting a stupid thread should not require boldness. Posting it should just be part of the general silliness. Something like posting _Liederhosen for Songbirds_, Vol. I.


----------



## pianozach

What's the best background music to listen to while composing a symphony?


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> What's the best background music to listen to while composing a symphony?


How about a bit of ocean waves, then many repetitions of 4'33"?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> The 333 B's: When, where and why were they here?


There is some mysterious significance here. K. 333 is the Koechel number of a Mozart Piano Sonata whose first movement, in North America anyway, seemed for years to be the "model" for analysis of sonata form in music theory classes. (I find it dull, though). Now, was it chosen because it's a particularly clear example of the form? Or could it have to do with Mozart not being a "B" and, what is worse, the three B's having come from Germany whereas Mozart came from Austria? Surely the expression "the 3 B's" privileges Germans to a shocking degree and the Austrians threatened to make a stink about it. I'll bet that the Austrians were "paid off" by letting a piano sonata K. 333 by "M" be the go-to sonata-form analysis example for suffering North American music students. And y'know as usual nobody admits to it but it's like so _obvious _that you just _know_ it has to be like 100% _the real truth _that *they're not telling us*.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Who are the Three A´s and who are the Three C´s? We need an ABC of Classical Music! Please contribute!


Just add D and E and you've got a Vitamin Symphony!


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> Just add D and E and you've got a Vitamin Symphony!


I have always enjoyed Oerfüs Aardvärk´s Vitamin Symphony! The experts agree it built on the strengths of the earlier Wovel Symphony but left the unnecessary stuff out.


----------



## Waehnen

Rate your favourite classical music opinions!


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> I have always enjoyed Oerfüs Aardvärk´s Vitamin Symphony! The experts agree it built on the strengths of the earlier Wovel Symphony but left the unnecessary stuff out.


Thank you for mentioning Aardvärk, that strangely neglected master. (_miserably_) Aah, ... yes, the Wovel was unnecessarily full of woe but what is worse is that the vowels ... (_oh, that's enuf!_). Which Vitamin is your favorite?


----------



## Roger Knox

Björk should sing the songs of Aardvärk.


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> Thank you for mentioning Aardvärk, that strangely neglected master. (_miserably_) Aah, ... yes, the Wovel was unnecessarily full of woe but what is worse is that the vowels ... (_oh, that's enuf!_). Which Vitamin is your favorite?


Of course the Liederhosen-version which Amadeus Sebastian Bernstein conducted at the Royal Circa Ungefär Hall in Sysselsättningen! That Vitamin was A+!


----------



## Roger Knox

Aardvärk may deserve an A+ for the _Vitamin Symphony_. But stay away from his _Salty Sea Songs_ and his _Spicy Suites, _they're no good at all, even subjectively ...
(P.S. I think you're testing my German with "Royal Circa Ungefär Hall in Sysselsättningen!" That's OK but if you test my Finnish I might just, er, test your Canadian ...)

On another note, I'm planning to give old Aardvärk a rest (_shock and dismay!). _Time to get busy composing again.🎼 It's just that I feel this type of writing is leading me toward an unwanted stay in Tuonela where the Swan swims . Maybe the Swan likes it but I don't think I would, and if I'm attacked my health insurance doesn't cover being stitched together from head to toe.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Driving while posting on TC is dang


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> Royal Circa Ungefär Hall in Sysselsättningen!


Actually that is more of the 2nd official language of Finland --> Swedish! 

Have fun composing!


----------



## Shaughnessy

PianoZach Should Play for Pink Floyd


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> PianoZach Should Play for Pink Floyd
> 
> Editor's Note: This was originally going to be "Kjetil Heggelund Should Play for Pink Floyd" but I didn't know how to spell his name and I was just way too lazy to even bother trying to look it up so Zach it is...


Seriously: No.

If I'd been asked in 1980, or 1990, or 2000, or whenever? Still no.

I'm an excellent pianist, but not really all that adept with multiple keyboards and programming. I could certainly learn all the parts, if there were scores for them, but keeping three or more keyboards under control is . . . well . . . stressful. 

I nominate Matt.


----------



## BBSVK

Mister Meow said:


> Here's my latest idea for a stupid thread. This might be one of my better (or worse) ideas:
> 
> _A Comprehensive, Statistical Analysis of the Occurrence of Common Themes in Operas_
> 
> This includes:
> 
> characters in disguise or otherwise not being who they appear to be
> love triangles
> characters who die and then magically come back to life later
> barbers.
> 
> P. S. As I am typing this, I am listening to the overture to _Il barbiere di Siviglia_.  Every time I hear it, I think about Elmer Fudd and Bugs Bunny.


Rather, it sounds like a title of an article of a peer reviewed scientific journal. Go for it !


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> *Seriously: No.*
> 
> If I'd been asked in 1980, or 1990, or 2000, or whenever? Still no.
> 
> I'm an excellent pianist, but not really all that adept with multiple keyboards and programming. I could certainly learn all the parts, if there were scores for them, but keeping three or more keyboards under control is . . . well . . . stressful.
> 
> I nominate Matt.


So we can take that as a definite "maybe", right?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shaughnessy should pay for Pink Floyd


----------



## Mister Meow

BBSVK said:


> Rather, it sounds like a title of an article of a peer reviewed scientific journal. Go for it !


Yes. Or it could be someone's Master's Thesis. 🙃


----------



## Waehnen

Why didn´t Chopin use Tuba in his Nocturnes?

Why there´s no Tuba in the Moonlight Sonata?

Why did Debussy leave Tuba out of Clair de Lune?


----------



## Shaughnessy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> *Shaughnessy should pay for Pink Floyd*


Shaughnessy should pay for PianoZach - I've been thinking of trying to find a way to put as much emphasis on "Pub" as "Off Topic"

We'll set up a piano bar - something really classy - hire Zach to play - He knows at least a thousand songs - Showtunes, current pop hits, moldy oldies, whatever - what he doesn't know, he'll just fake it - We'll get him to change his name to "PianoBarZach" -There will be a tip jar on his piano with crumpled up dollar bills - He'll wear a tux with a frilly shirt - He'll play from 5 pm to 9 pm - Tuesdays through Sundays...

This is an artist's rendition of Zach's piano bar - Pretty classy, right?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

NICE! How do I get to this off topic pub? Will you pay for my pink floyd? I'm glad it's just a drink


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> Shaughnessy should pay for PianoZach - I've been thinking of trying to find a way to put as much emphasis on "Pub" as "Off Topic"
> 
> We'll set up a piano bar - something really classy - hire Zach to play - He knows literally hundreds and hundreds of songs - Showtunes, current pop hits, moldy oldies, whatever - what he doesn't know, he'll just fake it - We'll get him to change his name to "PianoBarZach" -There will be a tip jar on his piano with crumpled up dollar bills - He'll wear a tux with a frilly shirt - He'll play from 5 pm to 9 pm - Tuesdays through Sundays...
> 
> This is an artist's rendition of Zach's piano bar - Pretty classy, right?


You know, Roger Waters actually spit on a fan during a concert because of the way the audience was carrying on, loud, noisy, boorish. Whistling, setting off firecrackers. Can you imagine him sitting in the corner of a bar singing and playing to a bar full of half-drunks having loud conversations, sleazy guys trying to pick up beer-goggle ladies?


----------



## pianozach

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> NICE! How do I get to this off topic pub? Will you pay for my pink floyd? I'm glad it's just a drink


LOL. Going to the bar and ordering a "Pink Floyd". Well, you don't have to imagine it

Pink Floyd drinks already exist; their song titles are begging to be drinks. There's a 

*Goodbye Blue Sky* (sloe gin, mint leaves and pineapple chunks on the rocks),

a mezcal drink named *The Division Bell,

Raving and Drooling* (muddled ginger, lemon juice, honey, aperol, zucca rabarbaro, Allspice liqueur, blended scotch [preferable Pig's Nose scotch], absinthe, plum bitters, and tobacco bitters, then garnish with three maraschino cherries), and

*The Pink Floyd *(amaretto, Southern Comfort Peach Liqueur, orange juice, pineapple juice, and grenadine).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

*Gin and orange, lemon squash, scotch and water, please!*


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> LOL. Going to the bar and ordering a "Pink Floyd". Well, you don't have to imagine it
> 
> Pink Floyd drinks already exist; their song titles are begging to be drinks. There's a
> 
> *Goodbye Blue Sky* (sloe gin, mint leaves and pineapple chunks on the rocks),
> 
> a mezcal drink named *The Division Bell,
> 
> Raving and Drooling* (muddled ginger, lemon juice, honey, aperol, zucca rabarbaro, Allspice liqueur, blended scotch [preferable Pig's Nose scotch], absinthe, plum bitters, and tobacco bitters, then garnish with three maraschino cherries), and
> 
> *The Pink Floyd *(amaretto, Southern Comfort Peach Liqueur, orange juice, pineapple juice, and grenadine).


They sound horrifying - The cocktails of nightmares - I can't even imagine what they taste like and wouldn't be willing to take even a sip - They should change the drink's name to "Raving, drooling, and then puking on your own shoes"


----------



## Monsalvat

_Ein Wein? Ein Bier? Ein Hippokras mit Ingwer?_

There's also _L’elisir d’amore_.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just call it drink or beer or whisky. I'll have one or 5


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Where's my beer?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oh, there it is!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post - GIF link was removed...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

YOWZA!!!


----------



## Philidor

After some wonderful leg of venizon I am currently with Audry XO ... may I join your cocktail bar anyway? 🍸


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shaughnessy said:


> Shaughnessy should pay for PianoZach - I've been thinking of trying to find a way to put as much emphasis on "Pub" as "Off Topic"
> 
> We'll set up a piano bar - something really classy - hire Zach to play - He knows literally hundreds and hundreds of songs - Showtunes, current pop hits, moldy oldies, whatever - what he doesn't know, he'll just fake it - We'll get him to change his name to "PianoBarZach" -There will be a tip jar on his piano with crumpled up dollar bills - He'll wear a tux with a frilly shirt - He'll play from 5 pm to 9 pm - Tuesdays through Sundays...
> 
> This is an artist's rendition of Zach's piano bar - Pretty classy, right?


Do we get Sibelius conducted by Ravioli?


----------



## Shaughnessy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> *Do we get Sibelius conducted by Ravioli?*


No... The only food available will be that sold by the street vendors just outside the forum... Avoid the guy selling sushi out of the back of the trunk of his car - There are easier ways to lose a quick 10 lbs. (4.5 kg) than food poisoning.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shaughnessy said:


> No... The only food available will be that sold by the street vendors just outside the forum... Avoid the guy selling sushi out of the back of the trunk of his car - There are easier ways to lose a quick 10 lbs. (4.5 kg) than food poisoning.


I have tried food poisoning, it's easy enough. Just leave some risotto on the bench and eat it the day after...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Just call it drink or beer or whisky. I'll have one or 5


 5 beers before posting on TC might lead you to post insensitive content


----------



## Shaughnessy

Roger Knox said:


> *5 beers before posting on TC* might lead you to post insensitive content


... go a long ways towards explaining some of the threads...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> 5 beers before posting on TC might lead you to post insensitive content


Oh no! That's not so good on a stupid thread...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lets all agree to to post after 5 whiskys then!


----------



## pianozach

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Lets all agree to to post after 5 whiskys then!


_Scotch_ whiskey.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

EY!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> EY!


But they have to be your 5 favorite single malts, ranked ...


----------



## Philidor

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Lets all agree to to post after 5 whiskys then!


I thought that this was the precondition to join TC ... was I wrong?


----------



## Waehnen

If you had to transpose Beethoven´s 5th Symphony, which key would you use?


----------



## pianozach

Waehnen said:


> If you had to transpose Beethoven´s 5th Symphony, which key would you use?


*
C half sharp minor*


----------



## Luchesi

Waehnen said:


> Why are Bach, Beethoven and Brahms the most underrated and overlooked Three B´s?


I remember a time when little boys were proud to show that they knew who the three Bs were. ...For some reason it was a badge of pride for boys and not girls, like knowing superheroes. 

I guess we won't see that anymore. Now it's just characters from stories that they memorize, instead of a very beginning of developing a lifelong artistic outlet.


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> *C half sharp minor*


You mean Beethoven's Symphony No. 5.5?


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> You mean Beethoven's Symphony No. 5.5?


It should be recognised worldwide just how important it is for the humanity to get to hear the Beethoven´s Symphony no. 5.5 in C half sharp Minor!


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Why didn´t Chopin use Tuba in his Nocturnes?
> 
> Why there´s no Tuba in the Moonlight Sonata?
> 
> Why did Debussy leave Tuba out of Clair de Lune?


Dunno. It's really tu ba ... d!


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> Dunno. It's really tu ba ... d!


Too bad the too bad was not conceived the most nocturnal instrument to have ever walked on the face of the moon.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Waehnen said:


> It should be recognised worldwide just how important it is for the humanity to get to hear the Beethoven´s Symphony no. 5.5 in C half sharp Minor!


I actually have some software where I can do that...I did it on a song a friend wanted tuned to 432 hz. It wasn't so important because he never said anything...


----------



## Waehnen

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I actually have some software where I can do that...I did it on a song a friend wanted tuned to 432 hz. It wasn't so important because he never said anything...


 I do not like everything being Wohltemperierte! I would love to tune a piano piece so the perfect (Beethoven´s) 5th´s would actually be perfect! If I had the time, yes, I would tune some Beethoven piano sonatas! And some Piano Trios as well! (Not the 5th Symphony!)


----------



## pianozach

Waehnen said:


> I do not like everything being Wohltemperierte! I would love to tune a piano piece so the perfect (Beethoven´s) 5th´s would actually be perfect! If I had the time, yes, I would tune some Beethoven piano sonatas! And some Piano Trios as well! (Not the 5th Symphony!)


One of the choirs that I accompany had a keyboard that had a function where you could change the *temperament* (not merely the pitch tuning). It was a *Clavinova*.

From the *User's Manual*:

*F3.Scale (Temperament selection)*
This function selects the tuning system, or tem-
perament.

The equal temperament now standard on present-
day pianos was preceded by a series of other
temperaments. These various temperaments had
an important influence on music composition and
instrument development in their day. Selecting
one of these other temperaments allows you to
experience the original sound of older musical
pieces.

The Clavinova lets you to select from seven
different temperaments, as follows.

Equal
Pure Major
Pure minor
Pythagorean
Mean Tone
Werckmeister
Kirnber

I never got a chance to mess around with the various temperaments, and I'd never even hear of Werckmeister or Kimber temperaments.

So, the *Werckmeister* temperament, according to *Tonalsoft*: 

"In contrast to the various meantone tunings, which are based on tempering by fractions of the syntonic comma, Werckmeister's well-temperaments are all based on tempering by fractions of the pythagorean comma.

These tunings are closed 12-tone systems, intended primarily for use on keyboards; thus, all pitches mapped to the black-keys can be taken as either sharps or flats.

The first two tunings which were described by Werckmeister were not considered "good": just-intonation ("Werckmeister I"), which he considered "too perfect", and an extended form of 1/4-comma meantone with more than 12 notes ("Werckmeister II"), where the keyboard had split keys, and which he considered "incorrect". He is known today primarily for his "III" temperament, which is analyzed here in detail. (More information will follow in the future about his other temperaments.)

and the *Kimber* temperament (LOL, I used to live a block away from Kimber Dr.)? Well, actually I couldn't find that on Tonalsoft, nor anywhere else for that matter, but did find *Kirnberger III* temperament:

In octave-equivalent terms, here's how *Kirnberger III* works:

if C = n^0,

the 4 "5ths" between C and E are tuned in 1/4-comma meantone: G = 5^(1/4), D = 5^(1/2), A = 5^(3/4), E = 5^1;
all the rest of the "5ths" are tuned Pythagorean down from C and up from E: Db...C = 3^(-5...0) and E...F# = 3^(0...2) * 5 .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Have you ever fallen asleep a


----------



## pianozach

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Have you ever fallen asleep a


No, but I have fallen asleep while playing. But wait, it gets even better than that.

I have accompanied, both solo and with a small pit orchestra, *The Pirates of Penzance* productions umpteen times. Probably climbing up to 10 times. I am so familiar with the score that I could probably transcribe it from memory.

At a pick-up rehearsal (a rehearsal between the first and second performance weekends) we were towards the end of the *Act 1 Finale*. The music stopped at the last chord, and that's what woke me up. Mind you, I was playing the rehearsal solo, sans pit orchestra. I was startled awake, and looked around to see how badly I may have just messed things up. 

As it turns out, motor memory evidently took over, and I had continued playing while dozing. Had I not later mentioned it, no one would have ever known.


----------



## Waehnen

Circle of Fifths Symphony
Parallel Fifths Symphony
Augmented Fifths Symphony

(By Oerfüs Aardvärk)


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Circle of Fifths Symphony
> Parallel Fifths Symphony
> Augmented Fifths Symphony
> 
> (By Oerfüs Aardvärk)


So many fifths! - so that's how Oerfy cranked 'em out! Nothing I'd want to listen to -- but maybe a good source for my upcoming treatise: "Composing a Symphony for Dummies!"


----------



## Mister Meow

_Have you ever fallen asleep while conducting a symphony?_


----------



## Waehnen

Mister Meow said:


> _Have you ever fallen asleep while conducting a symphony?_


_Have you ever fallen asleep while conducting a Mozart piano concerto from the keyboard as a soloist?_


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> _Have you ever fallen asleep while conducting a Mozart piano concerto from the keyboard as a soloist?_


I found this post quite hard to understand at first. But then it occurred to me that the poster is a musician, and musicians can have rich dream lives. The incident described would be highly interesting if it happened in a dream. But there's one problem. 

If the person is already asleep, it is confusing to think of them falling asleep again (in the dream). Would that falling asleep CANCEL the original condition of sleep, causing the person to WAKE UP? Or, would falling asleep MAGNIFY their sleep, causing them to fall into DEEP SLEEP?

And now I'm feeling very sleepy, so there the matter rests for now ... __


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> I found this post quite hard to understand at first. But then it occurred to me that the poster is a musician, and musicians can have rich dream lives. The incident described would be highly interesting if it happened in a dream. But there's one problem.
> 
> If the person is already asleep, it is confusing to think of them falling asleep again (in the dream). Would that falling asleep CANCEL the original condition of sleep, causing the person to WAKE UP? Or, would falling asleep MAGNIFY their sleep, causing them to fall into DEEP SLEEP?
> 
> And now I'm feeling very sleepy, so there the matter rests for now ... __


Sometimes the english language is hard! How would you phrase the sentence I was trying to build? You know those pianist-conductors who conduct the orchestra from the piano? I remember watching a live concert of at least Ashkenazy and Bernstein doing that. Apart from playing the Liszt Sonata live, I cannot think of anything more straining to the human brain than performing a piano concerto while at the same time conducting it. So I thought it would be funny to suggest that someone would be so bored doing it that would fall asleep...


----------



## Roger Knox

I think your English is fine as usual, and I was just playing around with the idea. But I remember dreaming that I was hearing an unknown classical-style symphony in B-Flat Major. I awoke at the final B-Flat chord, which sounded at exactly the same time as my alarm clock went off on the tone B-Flat (240 Hz, the same cycles-per-second as Alternating Current).


----------



## Mister Meow

Roger Knox said:


> I think your English is fine as usual, and I was just playing around with the idea. But I remember dreaming that I was hearing an unknown classical-style symphony in B-Flat Major. I awoke at the final B-Flat chord, which sounded at exactly the same time as my alarm clock went off on the tone B-Flat (240 Hz, the same cycles-per-second as Alternating Current).


Are you saying that electricity can only play B-Flat? 😉


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Are you saying that electricity can only play B-Flat? 😉


How would I know? I would need to have a set of 12 octave-adjustable alarm clocks each with a beeper tuned to a different pitch-class (e.g. one to play all audible C's, one for C#'s, etc.). Then I would have to record the ending note each time I dream a symphony (only once up to now!), and see if it matched one of the alarm clock beeper notes. So one would really need full cooperation from the alarm clock industry; I fact, I see no reason why one of the corporations wouldn't fund me full-time for the rest of my life, to do a research project on whether there is a measurable, quality-of-life benefit for customers to have alarm clocks that beep in the same key as the tonal symphonies that they dream.


----------



## Roger Knox

If you were a Criminally Underrated Work, what would you do about it?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> If you were a Criminally Underrated Work, what would you do about it?


Insanity plea, please...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Insanity plea, please...


It's a complicated area of law. I looked up an actual Criminally Underrated Work through my composer contact, Oerfüs Aardvärk. Yet I was greatly surprised when I spoke to the Work, whose name is "Aardvärkiana." 

The Work told me, "My name is stupid but I'm stuck with it! Aardvärk said it would help promote his brand on the internet -- that is SO ignorant! At the premiere listeners were laughing at him, instead of Oerfüs they were calling him 'Dorkis' or 'Doofus!' But he won't change my name! My only option is a lawsuit, on grounds that Aardvärk is insane and incapable of naming his compositions!"

I slipped away, with new insight into the plight of the Criminally Underrated Work ...


----------



## Waehnen

Your favourite pieces including some descending major scale melodic movement

Your favourite pieces with lovely major-minor chord progressions

Your favourite pieces with arpeggios

(Your favourite pieces with dance-like staccato hopping on one note)


----------



## Mister Meow

If someone posts a video of themselves prancing around naked, will they be banned from the forum? Even if they were listening to classical music at the time?


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Your favourite pieces including some descending major scale melodic movement
> 
> Your favourite pieces with lovely major-minor chord progressions
> 
> Your favourite pieces with arpeggios
> 
> (Your favourite pieces with dance-like staccato hopping on one note)


All these titles meet the criteria of Ideas for Stupid Threads. They are also commonplace (except for the "dance-like staccato hopping ..." that was struck out for unknown reasons). Is this proof that stupidity is boring?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Stay out of the opera forum. It is a danger to the lives of all nice people in the world. Like a terror-state or something...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Stay out of the opera forum. It is a danger to the lives of all nice people in the world. Like a terror-state or something...


I understand your feelings but don't exactly agree. Shucks, I'm old enough and can take it!!!👨‍✈️ Plus I'm done with warning people about other forums, e.g. Music Theory [TalkClassical, _passim_. ...] -- maybe you're reminding me of that??? Anyway I don't actually have vintage recordings of celebrated opera singers. So, I have nothing to add to those discussions (and don't have to worry about the platters' value and whether they are in "B" or "B+" condition* in preparation for the next record collectors' auction).

*reference to a satirical scene about record collectors in the movie _Ghost World _(2001) directed by Terry Zwigoff & starring Thora Burke, Scarlet Johansson (her first major role), Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Roger Knox

So why don't they just have auto-tuners write the tunes now?


----------



## Roger Knox

There may be more posts after this.


----------



## Waehnen

List your ten favourite symphonies minus one!

(If your favourite symphony is Eroica, then you must list symphony no. 2! If your favourite symphony is no. 1, then you must list the last of the composer´s symphonies!)


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> List your ten favourite symphonies minus one!
> 
> (If your favourite symphony is Eroica, then you must list symphony no. 2! If your favourite symphony is no. 1, then you must list the last of the composer´s symphonies!)


OK, what if my favourite is Faure's Symphony, where I haven't noticed any flaws at all!? The problem is that I haven't heard it! He destroyed the score before it was ever played, making it Symphony No. 0! From a composer of Faure's stature that is a such a sad loss that in truth it surely must be called Symphony Minus One! Except in your list, where "minus one" would make it Symphony Minus 2! Or ... do two minuses make a plus, carrying us back to calling it Symphony No. 0? My head is exploding now, look at what trouble the symphony has caused. Guessed it's time to put on Pachelbel's Kanon for the 1001st time and forget about it.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> OK, what if my favourite is Faure's Symphony, where I haven't noticed any flaws at all!? The problem is that I haven't heard it! He destroyed the score before it was ever played, making it Symphony No. 0! From a composer of Faure's stature that is a such a sad loss that in truth it surely must be called Symphony Minus One! Except in your list, where "minus one" would make it Symphony Minus 2! Or ... do two minuses make a plus, carrying us back to calling it Symphony No. 0? My head is exploding now, look at what trouble the symphony has caused. Guessed it's time to put on Pachelbel's Kanon for the 1001st time and forget about it.


👨‍👧‍👦 Dolly Suite, for the daughter of Faure's mistress..


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> 👨‍👧‍👦 Dolly Suite, for the daughter of Faure's mistress..


Incidentally, if this Minus 1 procedure ever becomes a thing I would ask that Pachelbel's Kanon be disappeared from reality into the realm of imaginary numbers.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> Incidentally, if this Minus 1 procedure ever becomes a thing I would ask that Pachelbel's Kanon be disappeared from reality into the realm of imaginary numbers.


Imaginary time is a thing in physics. I like to revel in the concept that the 11th dimension in String Theory is imaginary time, and Witten used it to unify ALL the forces. The TOE business solved mathematically..., and I suspect Pachelbel would be very impressed that all this reminds us of him. 
I bought the Dover book of Pachelbel many years ago. We were young and when I played from it I still remember my wife at the time said it was 'bland' music. She's a folk singer. I learned how it effected people, even people with musical ears. 🏊‍♂️


----------



## pianozach

.


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> Incidentally, if this Minus 1 procedure ever becomes a thing I would ask that Pachelbel's Kanon be disappeared from reality into the realm of imaginary numbers.


How could the Minus 1 Procedure (M1P) not become a thing? Just think about the depth it has already cast upon music and musicology -- and just everyday discussion about music. It´s just amazing! We need more things like the M1P.


----------



## Philidor

Waehnen said:


> If your favourite symphony is no. 1, then you must list the last of the composer´s symphonies!)


Except for Bruckner.


----------



## Waehnen

Philidor said:


> Except for Bruckner.


Precisely! You just managed to add another layer to the M1P and I thank you for it.


----------



## Luchesi

Waehnen said:


> How could the Minus 1 Procedure (M1P) not become a thing? Just think about the depth it has already cast upon music and musicology -- and just everyday discussion about music. It´s just amazing! We need more things like the M1P.


We shouldn't make fun of Dr. Knox.


----------



## Waehnen

Luchesi said:


> We shouldn't make fun of Dr. Knox.


I would neva! (M1P 4eva!)


----------



## Luchesi

this post has errors now;
3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862
089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811
174502841027019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461284756482337
867831652712019091456485669234603486104543266482133936072602491412737245870066
063155881748815209209628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841469
519415116094330572703657595919530921861173819326117931051185480744623799627495
673518857527248912279381830119491298336733624406566430860213949463952247371907


----------



## Luchesi

Waehnen said:


> I would neva! (M1P 4eva!)


😛


----------



## Luchesi

Waehnen said:


> I would neva! (M1P 4eva!)


These Music Minus Ones were available long ago on LP. I had the Liszt Eb. Now I see they're back again because CDs are so much easier to use in this procedure.









Rachmaninov - Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18: Music Minus One Piano: Rachmaninoff, Sergei: 9781941566756: Amazon.com: Books


Rachmaninov - Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18: Music Minus One Piano [Rachmaninoff, Sergei] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Rachmaninov - Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18: Music Minus One Piano



www.amazon.com


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> These Music Minus Ones were available long ago on LP.


Those LP's were cool. Maybe that's where the idea for karaoke came from. I've heard karaoke singers who certainly were Minuses!


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> How could the Minus 1 Procedure (M1P) not become a thing? Just think about the depth it has already cast upon music and musicology -- and just everyday discussion about music. It´s just amazing! We need more things like the M1P.


But what if M1P turns out like Y2K? A nothing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Roger Knox said:


> Those LP's were cool. Maybe that's where the idea for karaoke came from. I've heard karaoke singers who certainly were Minuses!


Karaoke is serious business. We once got to know an Italian restaurant owner who invited us to come hear him sing at a bar after his restaurant closed. Suddenly we witnessed him singing "My Way" with authentic Italian accent and the lyrics passing on a screen. We were all alone in the bar...Fantastico!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Karaoke is serious business. We once got to know an Italian restaurant owner who invited us to come hear him sing at a bar after his restaurant closed. Suddenly we witnessed him singing "My Way" with authentic Italian accent and the lyrics passing on a screen. We were all alone in the bar...Fantastico!


Sounds like a great evening. Although my classical music friends are disdainful, I enjoy karaoke and at local clubs there are singers who have worked up serious performances that are not far from the originals. Some people with disabilities can participate in karaoke singing too.


----------



## Luchesi

two Japanese words
'kara' comes from the word 'karappo' meaning empty or void and 'oke' comes from the word 'okesutura' or orchestra.


----------



## Waehnen

Luchesi said:


> These Music Minus Ones were available long ago on LP. I had the Liszt Eb. Now I see they're back again because CDs are so much easier to use in this procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachmaninov - Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18: Music Minus One Piano: Rachmaninoff, Sergei: 9781941566756: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Rachmaninov - Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18: Music Minus One Piano [Rachmaninoff, Sergei] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Rachmaninov - Concerto No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 18: Music Minus One Piano
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Interesting. I didn´t think I would learn something after posting that most stupid idea for a thread!



Roger Knox said:


> But what if M1P turns out like Y2K? A nothing.


 Y2K was a great opportunity for the humanity to start all over again with a clean slate. Who knows what M1P will bring upon us?


----------



## Luchesi

Waehnen said:


> Interesting. I didn´t think I would learn something after posting that most stupid idea for a thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Y2K was a great opportunity for the humanity to start all over again with a clean slate. Who knows what M1P will bring upon us?


Now we can look forward to the Y2K38 problem.

Wiki has an animated visual of the bug in action.

-https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem


----------



## Luchesi

Maybe a stupid thread about the 26 Club.

I didn't realize that Gram Parsons was a member. 
I read somewhere that U2's The Joshua Tree album was a homage to Gram (because he died there in the Park), but they didn't want to make it only about his death. Wiki doesn't mention it.


----------



## pianozach

Shortcuts to getting your thread pictured in the "Recommended" section at the top of the home page.


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Shortcuts to getting your thread pictured in the "Recommended" section at the top of the home page.


My stupid reply is the same as the answer to the joke, "What do you get if you cross an elephant with a rhinocerous?": elephino


----------



## Roger Knox

Is it Brahms' or Brahms's_ Suite in G Moll_?


----------



## Roger Knox

From which time zone are Recommended Threads most often chosen?


----------



## Monsalvat

Roger Knox said:


> Is it Brahms' or Brahms's_ Suite in G Moll_?


A book I'm reading mentioned a certain singer's interpretation of “Brahm’s Lieder” _[sic]_. I had never heard of Johann Brahm before.


----------



## Waehnen

_The Muppet Show Symphony Orchestra -- program of the first season?_


----------



## pianozach

If Mozart wrote a theramin concerto . . .


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> Is it Brahms' or Brahms's_ Suite in G Moll_?


no such animal


----------



## Luchesi

There's a "very interesting but stupid" meme from the old TV show "Laugh In", but this below comes from research;

Frankenbach said between 24% and 29% of women appear to have a higher sex drive than the "average" man.



 https://www.mdlinx.com/news/whos-got-the-stronger-sex-drive-men-or-women/2UoR5BmE1Kr5XQxjOgLHNM?mdl_cp_loc=bottom_extender&mdl_cp_imp=3VcyXLd6U1REHiJ1HfSfYs%7C5A3Rbgzo1uHYboGB3XNluf%7C2UoR5BmE1Kr5XQxjOgLHNM


----------



## Mister Meow

*Conductor car stolen, baton missing!!*

Conductor is late, and is forced to conduct using only his hands!


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> no such animal


… not an animal, but brahm [brom] may be a _plant _… Google: “Old English - brom, popular name for several types of shrubs common throughout Europe (used medicinally and for fuel) and characterized by long, slender branches and many yellow flowers …” In other words the brom is a Shrubbery (menacing in _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_)_, _whose medicine and fuel gave Brahms (a high-born Brahmin) secret powers.

You have figured out my little ruse this time, but it’s less than five months till April Fool’s ...


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> *If Mozart wrote a theramin concerto . .* .


Strange but true... He actually did write a theremin concerto... When Salieri said, upon hearing it, that it sounded "just like Good Vibrations", Mozart, enraged, tore the score into a million pieces and then set it on fire using pyroflatulence.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pyroflatulence needs its own forum


----------



## Merl

Hurwitz is a Furty-hating Charlatan Part IV.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> … not an animal, but brahm [brom] may be a _plant _… Google: “Old English - brom, popular name for several types of shrubs common throughout Europe (used medicinally and for fuel) and characterized by long, slender branches and many yellow flowers …” In other words the brom is a Shrubbery (menacing in _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_)_, _whose medicine and fuel gave Brahms (a high-born Brahmin) secret powers.
> 
> You have figured out my little ruse this time, but it’s less than five months till April Fool’s ...


I didn't know that April Fools were people who tried to predict weather as April 1st approached (about the time of the vernal equinox). Today we know the science behind the dynamics of planetary waves. I wish they taught it in school. Fewer 'fools' is a good thing.


----------



## Roger Knox

Shaughnessy said:


> Strange but true... He actually did write a theremin concerto... When Salieri said, upon hearing it, that it sounded "just like Good Vibrations", Mozart, enraged, tore the score into a million pieces and then set it on fire using pyroflatulence.


... and re-scored it for glass harmonica


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A Heavy Metal Guide to Beginner's Music 🤟


----------



## pianozach

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> A Heavy Metal Guide to Beginner's Music 🤟


Yeah, well, too late now.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pianozach said:


> Yeah, well, too late now.


Try the heavy metal guide to kittens 😻


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Try the heavy metal guide to kittens 😻


 Your heavy metal guide to the Anvil Chorus.


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> Your heavy metal guide to the Anvil Chorus.


*Songs With Anvils*

_Anvil Chorus (Il Trovatore)
Maxwell's Silver Hammer 
B*tch in the Box 
Between the Hammer & the Anvil
Mothra
March of the Crabs_

These last two are by a band actually named *Anvil*.


----------



## Waehnen

Any immersive pieces where the pianist plays from inside the upright piano?

Could a hobbit fit inside a double bass and play from there?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Waehnen said:


> Any immersive pieces where the pianist plays from inside the upright piano?
> 
> Could a hobbit fit inside a double bass and play from there?


The Orchestra From Inside or Trapped Inside the Orchestra...


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> *Songs With Anvils*
> 
> _Anvil Chorus (Il Trovatore)
> Maxwell's Silver Hammer
> B*tch in the Box
> Between the Hammer & the Anvil
> Mothra
> March of the Crabs_
> 
> These last two are by a band actually named *Anvil*.


Anvil was a Canadian band that toured a lot. Met one of the members but didn't learn what the inspiration for those titles was! 

I used to play Handel's "The Harmonious Blacksmith." There's got to be some metal in Wagner.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> Your heavy metal guide to the Anvil Chorus.


I just learned why windmills like heavy metal.

Because they're huge metal fans!


----------



## Mister Meow

Before Schubert wrote his _Rondo Brillant for Violin and Piano_, did he write a _Rondo Dull for Viola and Harpsichord_? Perhaps this piece was "lost"? Accidentally, of course.


----------



## pianozach

Should I title my demo "My Masterpiece"?


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Should I title my demo "My Masterpiece"?


How 'bout "Mister Mister Piece?" Then everyone would know it's good. They might even start wondering if Richard Page and bandmates will be joining the planned Journey/Toto tour?

Does any of this make sense? I'm pretty sure it doesn't ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Before Schubert wrote his _Rondo Brillant for Violin and Piano_, did he write a _Rondo Dull for Viola and Harpsichord_? Perhaps this piece was "lost"? Accidentally, of course.


That title has a certain _thud _to it. I believe it was a 13-part rondo -- ABACADABBbbbb  ... . "B" stands for "beer break." Premiered in a barn and taken out with the hay.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Love beer break rondo's! Why you walk when you can rondo?


----------



## Roger Knox

Your supercalifragilisticexpialidocious classical music (op)onion.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Love beer break rondo's! Why you walk when you can rondo?


_The Birth of Art:_ In tonal rondos (e.g. 5-part or 7-part) you have a main theme, then contrasting section, then main theme, etc., ending in the home key where you started. It's like dancing with your partner, dancing with others, but always coming coming back to your partner -- "You dance with the one that brung you." But in the stupid 13-part "Rondo Dull for Viola and Harpsichord," (Original Conception M. Meow, Form Design R. Knox) you get stuck in the beer break. From there it's like "Who's Gonna Drive You Home Tonight?" Your partner has split and you may end up sleeping out in the cold, but guess what? A new classical/pop crossover format is born!


----------



## Roger Knox

Roger Knox said:


> How 'bout "Mister Mister Piece?" ... They might even start wondering if Richard Page and bandmates will be joining the planned Journey/Toto tour?


The reason this post is in Stupid Threads is that the tour is to raise money, for Journey to settle a lawsuit by Steve Perry over trademark monies. Journey is touring to pay the guy who is suing them! Is Toto there to keep the peace with Steve Perry? Will they need Mister Mister to keep peace between Toto and Journey? I'm getting dizzy, it's starting to feel like a rondo dance! Anyway I'm having none of it -- won't pay a nickel for the tour, the recording, the merch, the Hollywood blockbuster 1 & 2 ...


----------



## Waehnen

Whenever I read my own ideas for stupid threads I hear myself saying: "What an idiot!"

Is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## Mister Meow

Your favorite piece of atonal classical music composed by elephants.


----------



## Mister Meow

If elephants can paint, can they also write music?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Elephants With Electric Pants, road-movie...


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Your favorite piece of atonal classical music composed by elephants.


Klavierstompe No. 3


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Your favorite piece of atonal classical music composed by elephants.


This makes me think about composing "Bubbles 2" -- with funding. Elephants wave their trunks in front of a video-capture music interface that tracks the trunk motion and converts it to musical sound; these initial versions are then processed through an auto-scrambler configured to produce the desired atonal results. The completed works are presented to a jury of donkeys. The winning works are then toured in an installation curated by a crocodile, and viewers/listeners vote for their favorites to select the champion. It is still clearly my composition of course.


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> curated by a crocodile


It should be recognised worldwide just how much we need crocodiles as curators!


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> This makes me think about composing "Bubbles 2" -- with funding. Elephants wave their trunks in front of a video-capture music interface that tracks the trunk motion and converts it to musical sound; these initial versions are then processed through an auto-scrambler configured to produce the desired atonal results. The completed works are presented to a jury of donkeys. The winning works are then toured in an installation curated by a crocodile, and viewers/listeners vote for their favorites to select the champion. It is still clearly my composition of course.


Ah, the powers of metaphor in the arts! lol


----------



## Luchesi

Waehnen said:


> It should be recognised worldwide just how much we need crocodiles as curators!


but not American alligators and all that philistinism


----------



## Waehnen

Luchesi said:


> but not American alligators and all that philistinism


Gators are so cool! 😍


----------



## Luchesi

People say they make good pets - and they don't eat much for their size. lol


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> Ah, the powers of metaphor in the arts! lol


The alliteration of curated ... crocodile was also a factor. M. Meow has been my inspiration. But most important for me is that Bubbles 2 be accepted as a work of art and I will say that over and over, as one does.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> People say they make good pets - and they don't eat much for their size. lol
> 
> View attachment 179328


... and they are said to taste like chicken ...


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> It should be recognised worldwide just how much we need crocodiles as curators!


I still think that _Carnival of the Animals_ by Saint-Saëns sets the standard for animal-music comic symbolism, and would like to know what he would have done with crocs. I see them as Influencers, and would have them wear large sunglasses and other lurid accessories.


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Elephants With Electric Pants, road-movie...


The electric pants would keep them warm, but it would still have to be in a moderate climate as the Arctic is too cold for them.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Whenever I read my own ideas for stupid threads I hear myself saying: "What an idiot!"
> 
> Is that a good or a bad thing?


My initial reaction is that it may be bad. Seriously, there has to be a difference between goofy and crazy. IMHO being goofy, one can come back from; but being crazy, the same assumption may not hold.

You strike me as being of the former type, as I hope I am. Ideas for Stupid Threads leads us into a kind of off-the-wall goofiness resulting in writing farce, satire, or absurdity -- are those results what we want? and will we want them tomorrow? Will it be embarrassing and/or risky to have our writing on the internet? I ask myself the same questions. Furthermore, humor results in more misses than hits so the results are often, well, just stupid not funny. We need to think about these issues for ourselves, not just go along with whatever is there. I've taken long breaks from TC from time to time and Stupid Threads is one of the reasons.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> ... and they are said to taste like chicken ...


According to findings, 310 million years ago the ancestors of crocs, chickens and humans were all the same individuals.

While in Louisiana I had their gator gumbo. Didn't taste exactly like chicken, but close. We taste like chicken to a gator.


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> According to findings, 310 million years ago the ancestors of crocs, chickens and humans were all the same individuals.
> 
> While in Louisiana I had their gator gumbo. Didn't taste exactly like chicken, but close. We taste like chicken to a gator.


So . . . does that technically make us _cannibals_ when we eat chicken?


----------



## EvaBaron

Your favourite recording of Cage’s 4’33”?


----------



## Mister Meow

EvaBaron said:


> Your favourite recording of Cage’s 4’33”?


Reading about this reminds me of the recent American TV commercial for Farmers Insurance where a young piano student sits down at the piano for an audience but doesn't play anything. Then he stands up, and the audience applauds. Of course, the message in this case has nothing to do with Cage or Buddhism, but the end result is sort of the same. But, who knows, maybe the commercial was written with that in mind?


----------



## Mister Meow

And here is the aforementioned TV commercial:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Use the flag of your favorite country as an avatar, to show them your brainpower...
oh oh...my brainpower is fading.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

xxxxxx views about the future of classical music


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> xxxxxx views about the future of classical music


6 x'es = successes. It sounds like a bright future for classical music!


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> So . . . does that technically make us _cannibals_ when we eat chicken?


Yes, and vegans are cannibals too, by this reckoning. Now I read that the LUCA (Last Universal Common Ancestor) is as old as .05 billion years after the Moon-forming event. And the Moon-forming event has been pushed back (older) to 4.47 gya, because effects of the event in meteorites have been dated.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...but are your shoes vegan, despite the dating of effects of events in meteorites and the pushing back of the Moon-forming event?
...no


----------



## pianozach

Does water have memory?


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...but are your shoes vegan, despite the dating of effects of events in meteorites and the pushing back of the Moon-forming event?
> ...no


No, I wear horseshoes here because of the goatheads. j/k 
You prolly don't have goatheads, but they're pretty little yellow flowers and they feed the bees - while the humans are plowing under all the unsightly wildflowers (local weed control ordinances resulting from human ignorance, one of my pet peeves...).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

you made me forget the the stupid stuff...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

pet peeves the symphony


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sick and tired of people being sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How about sabotaging different threads? That's kind of black metal...


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> you made me forget the the stupid stuff...


You didn't answer Zach's question in post #7444


----------



## Mister Meow

_Elephants who do not want you to play the piano._


----------



## Mister Meow

_How many minutes does it take from the time that you blow into a tuba and the time that the sound comes out the other end?_


----------



## pianozach

Mister Meow said:


> _*How many minutes does it take from the time that you blow into a tuba and the time that the sound comes out the other end?*_


*I'll put $5 on*

"The Speed of Sound" is 343 meters / second. Compute that with the length of a standard tuba; tubas come in different sizes, but somewhere between 3.7m to 5.5m.

For ease of computations I'll say it's 5m.

I'm forgetting how to arrange equations for this sort of thing, but

343 meters / second is the same as 3.43 meters in 1/100 second, so it would be *between 0.009 and 0.0175 seconds*.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Luchesi said:


> You didn't answer Zach's question in post #7444


Sorry, but I'm incompetent...or was that incontinent. I cannot answer.


----------



## Luchesi

Mister Meow said:


> _How many minutes does it take from the time that you blow into a tuba and the time that the sound comes out the other end?_


I like that idea. A tuba with delayed notes. Maybe 10 seconds delayed. Some human would master it!

It brings up the point that peoples' instruments are like a part of themselves. Ask about Kjetil's relationship with his guitars, ...and me and my Kawai Grand. Very physical. It's actually 'caressing' as a part of expressing music.


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Sorry, but I'm incompetent...or was that incontinent. I cannot answer.


I couldn't either. We're the same.

(I suspect that we're the same poster, and nobody's caught on yet..)


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> I like that idea. A tuba with delayed notes. Maybe 10 seconds delayed. Some human would master it!
> 
> It brings up the point that peoples' instruments are like a part of themselves. Ask about Kjetil's relationship with his guitars, ...and me and my Kawai Grand. Very physical. It's actually 'caressing' as a part of expressing music.


If you've ever attempted to play an instrument where the initial sound was delayed, you'd never suggest such a thing. 

I've had it happen where the keyboard is a D/I (direct line) into the sound system, then the main speakers are playing, but they forgot to unmute (or install) monitors.

We also had this happen to us attempting to teach choir on Zoom for the past couple of years. Impossible to play to someone over Zoom due to the inherent delay of them actually hearing what they're supposed to sing along to, and then for their signal to drop back. The audio latency is supposedly only 40ms, but it's enough to create havoc.


----------



## Luchesi

deleted
I shouldn't talk about people who aren't here to defend themselves.


----------



## Luchesi

I heard in an interview he gave, Keith Jarrett said he had to bring his own special mattress everywhere on tours. Hours at the piano and shifting around like he did, bad posture. Piano playing is hazardous. 

Glenn Gould took a variety of drugs for his back and shoulder pain. Very unhealthy. He wanted his nose close to the music-making, and long flat fingers coming from slightly above.. always popping and dancing.


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> I heard in an interview he gave, Keith Jarrett said he had to bring his own special mattress everywhere on tours. Hours at the piano and shifting around like he did, bad posture. Piano playing is hazardous.
> 
> Glenn Gould took a variety of drugs for his back and shoulder pain. Very unhealthy. He wanted his nose close to the music-making, and long flat fingers coming from slightly above.. always popping and dancing.


I'm always astonished seeing video of Gould playing the piano. He had an obsession with his chair (and a particular piano as well). Not really surprising, musicians often find that _one_ instrument they love, and stick with it, dragging it with them across continents if they have to.

But that chair was so very low that he had to reach up to play, resulting in that oddball flatfingered approach to playing. Whatever.

I've played for 60 years, and am rather picky about my bench height (compared to keyboard height). I've been told that I have rather excellent posture. 

It's a rather interesting thing that pianists' benches have no back support.


----------



## Mister Meow

This is more of a stupid question than a stupid thread idea. Is there a complete boxed set of all of Telemann's music? If so, how much does it weigh? I might like to have it, though I don't know where I would start listening.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Not sure if it's COMPLETE but it's a great price for 30 discs.








Telemann edition / various artists de Telemann, Georg Philipp, Coffret CD chez melomaan


Découvrez le Coffret CD Telemann, Georg Philipp Telemann edition / various artists proposé par le vendeur melomaan au prix de 99.99 € sur CDandLP




www.cdandlp.com





Not only that, but would you believe that through a listing error, you can download the 50 disc edition for under $9?




__





Loading…






www.amazon.com





Hold on. The download appears to be flawed. I got 89 tracks, twice, each being 3 hours 19 minutes total. Parts 1 & 2 are exactly the same download. Let me fiddle some more... Meanwhile here's the big box version:


----------



## Monsalvat

Definitely not _complete_, not by a wide margin (though it looks like an interesting collection nonetheless) but has all of Telemann's music even been recorded? That would be a truly, truly _massive_ project.


----------



## Mister Meow

It would indeed be a massive project. In theory, if most of his music has been recorded _somewhere_, someone could pull together a nearly complete set. However, it seems impractical that a single record label would be able to do that. Maybe I could find a bunch of different boxed sets that collectively might approach something like a complete set? Hmm.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I will never play a game on TC.


----------



## Mister Meow

I haven't played the games, either, as they don't interest me. I'd rather watch cute cat videos. 🐱


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> It would indeed be a massive project. In theory, if most of his music has been recorded _somewhere_, someone could pull together a nearly complete set. However, it seems impractical that a single record label would be able to do that. Maybe I could find a bunch of different boxed sets that collectively might approach something like a complete set? Hmm.


_(Please don't take seriously any of the following!)_
The Unanswered Question: Why? Is it "because it's THERE?" If so you are a true collector. Congratulations!
There could be an award from the Guinness Book of Records for the first person to listen to all of Telemann. Maybe there are unheralded works that could make up a new release: _The Unknown Telemann_, in ___ volumes.
Anyway I'd be interested in knowing a bit more about this, though not too much ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mister Meow said:


> This is more of a stupid question than a stupid thread idea. Is there a complete boxed set of all of Telemann's music? If so, how much does it weigh? I might like to have it, though I don't know where I would start listening.


You should start listening in Oslo on the 17th of May in front of the Royal Castle.


----------



## Mister Meow

Roger Knox said:


> _(Please don't take seriously any of the following!)_
> The Unanswered Question: Why? Is it "because it's THERE?" If so you are a true collector. Congratulations!
> There could be an award from the Guinness Book of Records for the first person to listen to all of Telemann. Maybe there are unheralded works that could make up a new release: _The Unknown Telemann_, in ___ volumes.
> Anyway I'd be interested in knowing a bit more about this, though not too much ...


So I've been listening to some Telemann recently. Nothing new, just some pieces that I've heard before. And then I thought, "I really like Telemann".

And then I thought, "I should try to get every piece of Telemann that has ever been recorded."

And then I thought, "Wow, that's a really stupid idea!".

And then I thought, "I know just the place where I should mention this." 🙃 

I hope that wasn't TMI. 😉


----------



## Mister Meow

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> You should start listening in Oslo on the 17th of May in front of the Royal Castle.


What happens in Oslo on the 17th of May in front of the Royal Castle? (I've never been to Norway.)


----------



## Monsalvat

Not to get too serious in this thread, but what Telemann recordings would you recommend?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mister Meow said:


> What happens in Oslo on the 17th of May in front of the Royal Castle? (I've never been to Norway.)


Glad you asked! It's our National Day and everyone passes by the balcony where the Royal Family is waving for a couple of hours ). All the school bands of Oslo play marches and stuff...


----------



## Mister Meow

Monsalvat said:


> Not to get too serious in this thread, but what Telemann recordings would you recommend?


Yes, that might be too serious to answer here. But I'll answer anyway.  Here's one of my current favorites:


----------



## pianozach

Mister Meow said:


> Yes, that might be too serious to answer here. But I'll answer anyway.  Here's one of my current favorites:


I'm sure why, but the *Viola da Gamba* always cracks me up, from the frets to the backwards way in which the bow is held.


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> _(Please don't take seriously any of the following!)_
> The Unanswered Question: Why? Is it "because it's THERE?" If so you are a true collector. Congratulations!
> There could be an award from the Guinness Book of Records for the first person to listen to all of Telemann. Maybe there are unheralded works that could make up a new release: _The Unknown Telemann_, in ___ volumes.
> Anyway I'd be interested in knowing a bit more about this, though not too much ...


I'm reminded of the elderly lady pianist that started releasing bunches and bunches of piano music, but it turned out that her husband was pirating little known recordings, sometimes with minor alterations, such as reverb, or speed changes.

It was years before someone caught on, because of a performer mistake in a recording that was identical to a mistake in an earlier recording by another pianist. 

Comparisons revealed the duplicity, and it wasn't long before research revealed that most of her recordings were by other musicians.

*But if you had all recordings of all music, and were familiar with them all, then you might have noticed.*


----------



## Merl

'Critique my haircut'.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Having a bad hair day?


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> And then I thought, "I know just the place where I should mention this." 🙃
> I hope that wasn't TMI. 😉


Not at all TMI! I don't think enthusiasm is ever stupid. If you like Telemann that's great, because based on his reputation and what I've heard he's an excellent composer. A very nice person who had an "in" with the recording industry gave me the complete works of Mozart in a "cube" of CD's released by DG in 2017, the 275th anniversary of Mozart's death. I had every intention of listening to all of it but gave up about a quarter of the way through. Most of the recordings observed Historically Informed Performance principles (there were a few "heritage" recordings played on modern instruments by well-known artists). Anyway, I like Mozart but it was just too much and spoiled Mozart for me for a while. Also I knew a fellow who developed a kind of mania for complete sets and blew away a lot of his inheritance on European recordings (e.g. the complete Bach cantatas) that were expensive back then. By no means do I think a complete Telemann set is stupid, but I wouldn't want it myself. I guess my silly remarks were influenced by my Mozart experience.


----------



## Mister Meow

Roger Knox said:


> Not at all TMI! I don't think enthusiasm is ever stupid. If you like Telemann that's great, because based on his reputation and what I've heard he's an excellent composer. A very nice person who had an "in" with the recording industry gave me the complete works of Mozart in a "cube" of CD's released by DG in 2017, the 275th anniversary of Mozart's death. I had every intention of listening to all of it but gave up about a quarter of the way through. Most of the recordings observed Historically Informed Performance principles (there were a few "heritage" recordings played on modern instruments by well-known artists). Anyway, I like Mozart but it was just too much and spoiled Mozart for me for a while. Also I knew a fellow who developed a kind of mania for complete sets and blew away a lot of his inheritance on European recordings (e.g. the complete Bach cantatas) that were expensive back then. By no means do I think a complete Telemann set is stupid, but I wouldn't want it myself. I guess my silly remarks were influenced by my Mozart experience.


Yup, I hear ya! You know what they say ... Too much of a good thing is not a good thing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Goddamn those opera-fans, it's worse than football...there's a System of a Down song for you...


----------



## Mister Meow

Anyone like Megadeth's _Symphony of Destruction_?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mister Meow said:


> Anyone like Megadeth's _Symphony of Destruction_?


Is that your idea for a stupid thread? I'll give you destruction, but organ of destruction!! Love Megadeth man!!!


----------



## Mister Meow

_Who was better at writing symphonies: Mozart or Megadeth?_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What if Beethoven's 9th really was written by Bach?


----------



## Waehnen

Does anyone else using the English language have problems with too often spotting oneself starting a sentence or a chapter with 'I´?

"I have been..."
"I think that..."
"I wonder whether..."
"I went to..."
"I would not..."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I don't have a problem with that. 
With that, I don't have a problem. 
I think it's rude to start a sentence with I. 
I don't do that. 
I would never.
I made it into a poem.
I will stay there for now.
I think I will go home now.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Does anyone else using the English language have problems with too often spotting oneself starting a sentence or a chapter with 'I´?
> 
> "I have been..."
> "I think that..."
> "I wonder whether..."
> "I went to..."
> "I would not..."


It might be because the word order is not as flexible in English as in some other languages. I.e. "I" comes first because it is the subject of the sentence. On the other hand there are work-arounds, provided the writer is self-aware and not a total egotist!


----------



## Luchesi

Hey! But I think therefore I am, otherwise I wouldn't be here, I think..


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What if Beethoven's 9th really was written by Bach?


Instead of the Ode to Joy, there would have been an Ode to Jesus in four-part _canon cancrizans _that left Bach utterly joyless upon completion.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> Hey! But I think therefore I am, otherwise I wouldn't be here, I think..


Going by the premise, if you don't think you wouldn't be anywhere at all. Though, yes, you do think, but you could be somewhere else.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> Going by the premise, if you don't think you wouldn't be anywhere at all. Though, yes, you do think, but you could be somewhere else.


No, I'll never be anyplace but where I am.

For a stupid threat;
Was it better for Beethoven to go deaf, since he devoted so much into it and succeeded so well?


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> No, I'll never be anyplace but where I am.


I never know where I'm at, even with Google Maps.


----------



## Waehnen

Your classical music playlist for parachute jumping? (Preferably something Viennese.)

Fantaisie-Impromptu for amplified snow shovel


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just shoveled my 2 driveways wearing pyjamas. The snow was easy but I have sweaty hair now.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Your classical music playlist for parachute jumping? (Preferably something Viessese.)
> 
> Fantaisie-Impromptu for amplified snow shovel


I don't recognize the composer "Viesse." And if you're referring to Chopin's Fantaisie-Impromptu, having played that piece on the piano I think the snow shovel would have to be fitted out with turbo-engines to go at that clip!🏎


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I just shoveled my 2 driveways wearing pyjamas. The snow was easy but I have sweaty hair now.


Is the midnight sun hot?


----------



## Mister Meow

Roger Knox said:


> Is the midnight sun hot?


----------



## pianozach

Waehnen said:


> Your classical music playlist for parachute jumping? (Preferably something Viessese.)
> 
> Fantaisie-Impromptu for amplified snow shovel


Easy. *Ferde Grofé; Grand Canyon Suite, V. Cloudburst*

Lots of harp glissandos.


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> I don't recognize the composer "Viesse." And if you're referring to Chopin's Fantaisie-Impromptu, having played that piece on the piano I think the snow shovel would have to be fitted out with turbo-engines to go at that clip!🏎


I meant Viennese!  Just something funny about the idea of listening to The Surprise Symphony while parachute jumping. Dunno why.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Waehnen said:


> I meant Viennese!  Just something funny about the idea of listening to The Surprise Symphony while parachute jumping. Dunno why.


I would be very surprised if I suddenly found out I was parachute jumping...HO!


----------



## Waehnen

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I would be very surprised if I suddenly found out I was parachute jumping...HO!


I would be suprised if I had just jumped with a parachute but immediatedly afterwards were absolutely surprised by what had just happened! ”Why did I just jump with a parachute with some Haydn on my earphones?”


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Waehnen said:


> I would be suprised if I had just jumped with a parachute but immediatedly afterwards were absolutely surprised by what had just happened! ”Why did I just jump with a parachute with some Haydn on my earphones?”


That's why they call it "parachute surprise"


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> Easy. *Ferde Grofé; Grand Canyon Suite, V. Cloudburst*
> 
> Lots of harp glissandos.


Hey, I've just been listening to the Grand Canyon Suite, which I hadn't heard for decades. Great pieces, Grofé was brilliant!


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> I meant Viennese!  Just something funny about the idea of listening to The Surprise Symphony while parachute jumping. Dunno why.


Thanks for the clarification. But I like to think that in the times we're living in, "Viesse" has the potential to be a fake composer, even if he wasn't.


----------



## Luchesi

We used to have TC members in Australia and Brazil. 

We could've asked them, but those poor chaps would see the Milky Way Galaxy rotate counterclockwise, I think.


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> Thanks for the clarification. But I like to think that in the times we're living in, "Viesse" has the potential to be a fake composer, even if he wasn't.


Viesse is a friend of Aardvärk, naturally! 😂

They made competing Circle of Fifths and C Major Scale Symphonies.


----------



## mikeh375

...why is there only a circle of fifths? Why not an oblong or decahedron of fifths or even a Poincaré upper half-plane cycle of fifths? We do have Euclid's Fifth Postulate  if needed, so that's something.


----------



## Waehnen

mikeh375 said:


> ...why is there only a circle of fifths? Why not an oblong or decahedron of fifths or even a Poincaré upper half-plane cycle of fifths? We do have Euclid's Fifth Postulate  if needed, so that's something.


It is indeed quite unbelievable that in year 2022 we are still so limited and traditionalists! Only dotted lines, circles and triangles of fifths ever since Johann Shostakovich Salieri… BORED TO THE MAX!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

That's completely Johan! (Det er helt Johan!)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Poking string quartets is lots of fun...


----------



## Waehnen

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> That's completely Johan! (Det er helt Johan!)


Helt Galen?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Heilt galinn!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Poking string quartets is lots of fun...


Sure, I mean punking string quartets is probably over now ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Punking might not be what I thought it was...check urban dictionary! 😵


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Punking might not be what I thought it was...check urban dictionary! 😵


Oh no, well, throw out the urban dictionary, TC is a family website. I'll use what Google offered -- "to trick or deceive."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So Punk IPA is made to trick you to drink a lot...then that string quartet. Bet they freak out when you stand really close...


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> So Punk IPA is made to trick you to drink a lot...then that string quartet. Bet they freak out when you stand really close...


Yeah, I wouldn't want to stumble into someone's zillion dollar Guarnarius violin, all for the sake of another IPA. And with breath more sharp than flat, ready to ...

(_shhh ..._ speaking of which, did you know that I became a "hophead" for a time, drinking American IPA's with higher and higher IBU's [International Brewing Units, a measure of hops content] till my "research" tricked me towards obscure ones that taste like bitter new-mown lawn grass, the summit of that "flavor profile," which surely deserve the name Punk IPA whether or not they are called that. Those days are long, long gone.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Man, isn't opera really horrible these days? Nobody can even sing!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Should Bach Bach Do More Lang?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

i can do without russian music if it helps getting rid of putin and his religious idiots


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

dead and transfigured that's me...hehe


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

*Specific scenes or events in opera that electrify you the most...*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am dead


----------



## Mister Meow

All of these ideas are just too much for me. I need a diversion. Or perhaps a divertimento.


----------



## Waehnen

Divertimento a divertion??? OMG


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I am dead


I hope not! Anyway it's 2023 now and I hope you'll continue here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm sure I meant "I am here"...


----------



## pianozach

*Opus by Opus comparison of the works of Johann Strauss II and Richard Strauss.

Johann Strauss II*'s opus numbers go all the way to at least 478, while only 88 compositions by *Richard Strauss* (1864–1949) have been assigned opus numbers, although there are almost 300 works of his that have NOT been assigned Opus numbers.

First up . . .

*Op. 1

Sinngedichte* (_Poems of the Senses_ or _Epigrams_), Op. 1 (1844)
vs.
_*Festmarsch*_* in E♭* major, for orchestra, Op. 1 (1881)


----------



## Mister Meow

pianozach said:


> *Opus by Opus comparison of the works of Johann Strauss II and Richard Strauss.
> 
> Johann Strauss II*'s opus numbers go all the way to at least 478, while only 88 compositions by *Richard Strauss* (1864–1949) have been assigned opus numbers, although there are almost 300 works of his that have NOT been assigned Opus numbers.
> 
> First up . . .
> 
> *Op. 1
> 
> Sinngedichte* (_Poems of the Senses_ or _Epigrams_), Op. 1 (1844)
> vs.
> _*Festmarsch*_* in E♭* major, for orchestra, Op. 1 (1881)


I have listened to each piece in its entirety. After deliberating for several seconds, I can assuredly state that, for me, this contest is a tie.

I'm ready for Opus 2! 🙃


----------



## pianozach

*Opus by Opus comparison of the works of Johann Strauss II and Richard Strauss.*
ROUND 2

Op. 2

*Debüt-Quadrille, Op. 2 (1844)
vs.
String Quartet in A Major, Op.2 (1881 or 1882)*

Johann's Op. 2 is a short 6 minute work in six sections, in a standard Viennese quadrille form: 

_No. 1 Pantalon; 
No. 2 Été; 
No. 3 Poule; 
No. 4 Trénis; 
No. 5 Pastourelle; 
No. 6 Finale_

Richard's Op. 2 is an ambitious string quartet in a standard four movement format:

_I. Allegro
II. Scherzo. Allegro molto
III. Andante cantabile, molto espressivo
IV. Finale. Allegro vivace_

SPOILER ALERT: Rick seems to attempting to channel a celebrity death match between Mendelssohn and Schumann where both participants have been doped. I think that Johann got far more accomplished in far less time.


----------



## Roger Knox

pianozach said:


> *Opus by Opus comparison of the works of Johann Strauss II and Richard Strauss.
> 
> Johann Strauss II*'s opus numbers go all the way to at least 478, while only 88 compositions by *Richard Strauss* (1864–1949) have been assigned opus numbers, although there are almost 300 works of his that have NOT been assigned Opus numbers.
> 
> First up . . .
> 
> *Op. 1
> 
> Sinngedichte* (_Poems of the Senses_ or _Epigrams_), Op. 1 (1844)
> vs.
> _*Festmarsch*_* in E♭* major, for orchestra, Op. 1 (1881)


What is stupid about this thread idea? Okay, I agree it would be stupid to plod through a work by work comparison simply because the composers are both named Strauss. But wouldn't that be _personal stupidity_ not _thread stupidity? _In other words, the thread would be clever but the participant would be a fool! Or perhaps I am over-thinking this ... ?


----------



## mikeh375

well it's obvious then..
*'What's so stupid about the stupid ideas thread and why do many people not think that the stupid ideas thread is stupid even if it is.......stupid?'*


----------



## Luchesi

Glenn Gould liked some Richard Strauss. 
That seems incongruous, but it's not entirely 'stupid' when you hear his reasons. I don't completely agree with him, but he plays them immaculately..


----------



## pianozach

Roger Knox said:


> What is stupid about this thread idea? Okay, I agree it would be stupid to plod through a work by work comparison simply because the composers are both named Strauss. But wouldn't that be _personal stupidity_ not _thread stupidity? _In other words, the thread would be clever but the participant would be a fool! Or perhaps I am over-thinking this ... ?


The best Stupid Threads have an element of reasonableness to them that makes them compelling, just as the best lies have an element of truth.

My intent was, indeed, the silliness of comparing two composers with the same last name, and to compare Opus to Opus (I've actually seen Reaction Videos on Youtube that will compare two albums track to track to determine which one is 'better').

But it's also silly because Johann Strauss is considered a 'lightweight' in the Classical World, while Richard Strauss is thought of as being weightier.

I cannot believe I'm explaining the joke . . .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wouldn't it be easier for a stupid opus comparing thread to look at different opus numbers. Like opus 2 by Corelli is 2 times better than opus 1 by Beethoven, but op. 96 by Beethoven is 32 times better than op. 3 by Corelli. It's simple!


----------



## Monsalvat

Op. 466 by Johann Strauss II (_Klipp-Klapp Galopp_) is 466 times better than Webern's Op. 1 (Passacaglia for orchestra). Sadly, _Unter Donner und Blitz_, Op. 324, is only 324 times better, making it (324/466) = 69.5% as great as the _Klipp-Klapp Galopp_. Have I got this straight?


----------



## Monsalvat

How about works that were published together, such as Beethoven's six string quartets, Op. 18? Are they all tied for greatness? Should we rely on linear interpolation, treating each as a fractional increment of the opus number?

Anyway, I'm glad we have finally resolved the objective/subjective debate decisively. Now we have an objective, precise, and clear way of assigning greatness to a work, and it doesn't even require any pesky analysis or appreciation of the work itself. Except for the Werke ohne Opuszahl, or Schubert or Scarlatti or Bach, or the multiple conflicting catalogues of Bartók, ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yes, yes! Pretty easy, best forget about the difficult folks there


----------



## Red Terror

*Why Film Music is better than Classical*
*Why John Williams is better than Mozart*
*Worship at the altar of the Star Wars OST*


----------



## mikeh375

Red Terror said:


> *Why Film Music is better than Classical*


 oooh you are awful...


----------



## Mister Meow

pianozach said:


> *Opus by Opus comparison of the works of Johann Strauss II and Richard Strauss.*
> ROUND 2
> 
> Op. 2
> 
> *Debüt-Quadrille, Op. 2 (1844)
> vs.
> String Quartet in A Major, Op.2 (1881 or 1882)*


Ok, I have -- perhaps foolishly -- listened to the Opus 2 pieces. For me, the winner was clearly Strauss.

It occurred to me that there might be a second contest going on here, a rather subtle one, between the contest organizer and the participants. Will the organizer (pianozach) tire of posting the entries and tabulating the results before reaching opus 478? Will the participants run out of time and energy in listening to the selections and then making informed and objective rankings? Who will "win" this contest? 🤔 Ok, that's definitely over-thinking.


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Ok, I have -- perhaps foolishly -- listened to the Opus 2 pieces. For me, the winner was clearly Strauss.
> 
> It occurred to me that there might be a second contest going on here, a rather subtle one, between the contest organizer and the participants. Will the organizer (pianozach) tire of posting the entries and tabulating the results before reaching opus 478? Will the participants run out of time and energy in listening to the selections and then making informed and objective rankings? Who will "win" this contest? 🤔 Ok, that's definitely over-thinking.


You are reading my mind! I have nothing to add -- let's hope this match-making is fruitful and/or stupid.


----------



## Roger Knox

Waehnen said:


> Viesse is a friend of Aardvärk, naturally! 😂
> They made competing Circle of Fifths and C Major Scale Symphonies.


Aardvärk is living and cantankerous, therefore genuine. Viesse I believe is smarmy, mid-late 18th-century and fake. Of course they're friends because composers communicate across the centuries for support. As for the Circle of Fifths and C Major Scale Symphonies I'm a little concerned that we may be giving away their most private secrets: structural principles that only an expect could detect. I may be over-thinking this ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ideas for overthinking thread. What would Mussorgsky do?


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Ideas for overthinking thread. What would Mussorgsky do?


This just in, signed M.M.:

🎼 "No more circles no more keys,
Make some chords up as you please
Pick the scales you want to use
Modal, whole tone, roma, blues ..."

Thank goodness Mussorgsky is far more authentic than the problematic pseuds Aardvärk and Viesse!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice and modest


----------



## Mister Meow

I submit this photo for your consideration. It might be worth a few chuckles.


----------



## pianozach

Mister Meow said:


> I submit this photo for your consideration. It might be worth a few chuckles.


I can HEAR that photo.


----------



## pianozach

Mister Meow said:


> Ok, I have -- perhaps foolishly -- listened to the Opus 2 pieces. For me, the winner was clearly Strauss.
> 
> It occurred to me that there might be a second contest going on here, a rather subtle one, between the contest organizer and the participants. Will the organizer (*pianozach*) tire of posting the entries and tabulating the results before reaching opus 478? Will the participants run out of time and energy in listening to the selections and then making informed and objective rankings? Who will "win" this contest? 🤔 Ok, that's definitely over-thinking.


Amusingly enough, I'm surprised I made it to the Opus 2 edition of *"Strausses Head to Head*".

I thought it was only a one joke (one Opus) pony, but it evidently had enough traction for a sequel.

I'm afraid it wouldn't be long before the concept's idiosyncrasy wore out its welcome. J Strauss II's works, while enjoyable, really were bordering on Pop Classical. For instance, the matchup for

*Strausses Head to Head, OPUS 3*

gives us

*Herzenslust  (1844)*
*vs.*
*Funf Klavierstücke (1881)

Johann* gives us "*Heart's content*", but it's a _polka_. A rather fun and happy toe-tapping polka, but, c'mon man, it's a freakin' _POLKA_. And it clocks in at under two minutes.

*Richard*, on the other hand, gives us five piano pieces:

_1. Andante
2. Allegro vivace. Scherzando
3. Largo 
4. Allegro molto
5. Allegro marcatissimo _

*R Strauss* manages to channel all the best composers of the Romantic Era, with five pieces seemingly paying homage to *Brahms, Chopin, Schumann*, and *Mendelssohn*. The worst you can say about them is that they're derivative, and they don't really sound all that much like *Richard Strauss*. At 22 minutes, it's certainly a better value for your money. To his credit, he also channels *Beethoven*, in that the first three "pieces" are dreamy, romantic, and transcendant (as in the _Moonlight Sonata_), then he clobbers you with the lively and dynamic fourth piece, the *Allegro molto* (at 14:14). Then he tops it off with a fugal fifth piece, *Allegro marcatissimo* (at 18:13).

But *J Strauss II* manages to state his case in two minutes. Wham bam thank you ma'am. It's akin to throwing a firecracker into a crowded elevator. And it's got a better title, the suggestive *Herzenlust*.

I don't know who wins this match . . . it's difficult to compare _short form_ to _long form_.

*








*


----------



## Waehnen

This Strauss vs Strausss comparison is absolutely ridiculous and lovely and completely earns it’s place amongst The Top Ideas for Stupid Threads. 😃


----------



## Mister Meow

pianozach said:


> I can HEAR that photo.


This clever pun photo was right up my _alley_.

Oh, please, _spare_ me the bad bowling jokes.

That's it! I've had enough of these awful bowling puns! I'm going on _strike_!

Is that enough punishment for you?


----------



## Roger Knox

Mister Meow said:


> Is that enough punishment for you?


After we un_Ravel_ that photo, it may be too much .. if so someone might _pin _the blame on you.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> Aardvärk is living and cantankerous, therefore genuine. Viesse I believe is smarmy, mid-late 18th-century and fake. Of course they're friends because composers communicate across the centuries for support. As for the Circle of Fifths and C Major Scale Symphonies I'm a little concerned that we may be giving away their most private secrets: structural principles that only an expect could detect. I may be over-thinking this ...


I'm convinced that the private secrets come from nature. Discuss this..


----------



## Roger Knox

Ideas for Stupid Threads predictions for 2023:

1. The predictions will be late.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> I'm convinced that the private secrets come from nature. Discuss this..


The Circle of Fifths and the C Major Scale come from nature -- assuming you're referring to the harmonic series, yes. _Exactly _how you get there, and _exactly _what deductions you arrive at -- those are the questions.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> The Circle of Fifths and the C Major Scale come from nature -- assuming you're referring to the harmonic series, yes. _Exactly _how you get there, and _exactly _what deductions you arrive at -- those are the questions.


Yes, a thread for listeners who are answering these questions?

You don't have to play music to enjoy music theory.


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> Yes, a thread for listeners who are answering these questions?
> 
> You don't have to play music to enjoy music theory.


A thread for questioners who are listening to those who are answering?


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> A thread for questioners who are listening to those who are answering?


Are you one of those people who question everything, or not?


----------



## Waehnen

Roger Knox said:


> The Circle of Fifths and the C Major Scale come from nature -- assuming you're referring to the harmonic series, yes. _Exactly _how you get there, and _exactly _what deductions you arrive at -- those are the questions.


How do the Vowel Symphony and the Vitamin Symphony fit into your theory? I wonder.


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> Are you one of those people who question everything, or not?


Yes. Assume nothing. Question everything.


----------

